# Γιατί ενοχλούνται τώρα οι χρυσαυγίτες όταν τους λένε νεοναζί;



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Τα χρυσαύγουλα, αφού μοίρασαν τρόφιμα με επίδειξη ταυτότητας μόνο σε Γνήσιους Έλληνες που στις φλέβες τους ρέει _αποδεδειγμένα_ το αίμα του Περικλή και της Ασπασίας, τώρα απειλούν με μηνύσεις κάποιους που τόλμησαν να πουν ότι τα χρυσαύγουλα είναι ακριβώς αυτό που είναι: νεοναζί.

Όσο για τους αναξιοπαθούντες συμπολίτες μας τι να πω; Τη στιγμή που όχι μόνο ο Δήμος και η Εκκλησία, αλλά και ένα σωρό άλλοι φορείς κάνουν _*καθημερινά*_ ό,τι έκανε η ΧΑ, αλλά με διακριτικότητα, σιωπηρά και χωρίς τα καραγκιοζιλίκια των χρυσαυγιτών (παναπεί με _ουσιαστικό σεβασμό_ στην περηφάνια και το δράμα του αλλουνού), πόσο αναξιοπαθούσα πρέπει να είναι η ντεμέκ περηφάνια τους, που απ' τη μια ο αγανακτισμένος τράχηλός τους δεν σηκώνει ζυγό, απ' την άλλη όμως δεν έχουν κανένα ζόρι να περάσουν DNA control για ένα κιλό πατάτες...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, λύστε μου μια απορία: η χρυσαπαυτή έκανε μήνυση επειδή τους είπανε νεοναζί; Κάτσε, δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω: πρώτα επαινούν τον εθνικοσοσιαλισμό στις σελίδες τους στο ίντερνετ. Παλιότερα, γράφανε κάτι για απαγορεύσεις των μικτών γάμων κλπ, έχουν βουλευτή που υμνεί τον Χίτλερ, αλλά όλα αυτά τα θεωρούν κάτι άλλο; Προσκοπισμό, ίσως;

Για τη διαστρέβλωση του θέματος της απαγόρευσης, δεν το συζητώ: είπε ο Καμίνης να γίνει η διανομή από αλλού, δηλαδή από τα σημεία που κάνει τις διανομές *και ο δήμος*, η ΧΑ όμως φυσικά αγνόησε την απαγόρευση, διότι σου λέει, σιγά μη σεβαστώ εγώ το δήμαρχο, και τι θα πει που τον ψήφισε ο κόσμος και βγήκε, ούτε και τον κόσμο σέβομαι. 

Και:

 Όπως επισήμανε στο protothema.gr ο υπεύθυνος δράσεων αλληλεγγύης της Χρυσής Αυγής και βουλευτής Β' Αθηνών Ηλίας Παναγιώταρος, τα τρόφιμα και τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα είναι ελληνικής προέλευσης και αγοράστηκαν από το κόμμα, *με χρήματα που έλαβε από την πρώτη δόση κρατικής επιχορήγησης*.​
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=214269


Τι λέτε, ρε παιδιά; Διανομή τροφίμων με τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου πολίτη; Τα δικά μας, δηλαδή; Έλα, άλλος για μνημόσυνο με ξένα κόλλυβα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Ειδικά στο ζήτημα του σημείου διανομής ο δήμος έπρεπε να είναι πιο αυστηρός. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να είναι πιο αυστηρός με όλους αυτούς που κάνουν σχετικές κινήσεις (πατατοπαραγωγοί π.χ.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Στη Wikipedia, που τη χτίζει και την κρίνει ο κόσμος όλος, διαβάζω:

Neo-Nazism borrows elements from Nazi doctrine, including militant nationalism, racism, xenophobia, homophobia, and anti-Semitism. Holocaust denial is a common feature, as is incorporation of Nazi symbols and admiration of Adolf Hitler. It is related to the white nationalist and white power skinhead movements in many countries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Nazism

Όλοι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή δεν έχει σχέση με τα παραπάνω, και ας της αφιερώνει το άρθρο ειδική μνεία.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Αυτά, Παλάβρα, πες τα σε κάτι ανεγκέφαλους που βγαίνουν και εκθειάζουν τον κοινωνικό ρόλο της ληστοσυμμορίας που απέκτησε βουλευτική ασυλία με την ευγενική χορηγία, βλ. ψήφο, του 7% των Ελλήνων. Και με επιχειρήματα του στυλ, _ναι αλλά εσείς υποστηρίζετε τους λαθρομετανάστες/πούστηδες*/μπάχαλους/λαμόγια πολιτικούς_ κλπ, _και όχι τους γνήσιους Έλληνες που υποφέρουν_!

*στην περίπτωση του gay parade

Τώρα περιμένω το πρώτο αστροπελέκι που θα μπει και θα μας κατηγορήσει για μαριαντουανετισμό, γιατί τόσα καταλαβαίνει το αϊκιού φιστικιού του..


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, είναι και φοβερή γυφτιά. 3,75 εκατομμύρια θα τσιμπήσουν, με πατάτες και κρεμμύδια θα τη βγάλουν; Τι να πεις...


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, βρε Παλάβρα, τα άλλα κόμματα που παίρνουν περισσότερα βγαίνουν στο δρομο και μοιράζουν χαβιάρι;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Τα άλλα κόμματα δεν το παίζουν μάγκες με ξένα λεφτά, όμως.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Για κάποιους μπορεί να το παίζουν μάγκες με τα λεφτά των φορολογούμενων, μεταφέροντας π.χ οπαδούς στις προεκλογικές συγκεντρώσεις. 
Από τη στιγμή που παίρνουν αυτά τα χρήματα, μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν με όποιον νόμιμο τρόπο βοηθάει την ύπαρξη του κόμματός τους (π.χ. με την εκτύπωση προεκλογικού υλικού, με κοινωφελές έργο, με ωραίες αφίσες, με το να μοιράζουν χρήματα σε όποιον περνάει κλπ.). 
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε με το ζόρι επιπλέον ελαττώματα στην πράξη της ΧΑ. Έχει σοβαρά ελαττώματα από μόνη της.

ΥΓ Και εννοείται ότι δεν θεωρώ κακό το να θέλει ένας σύλλογος να προσφέρει κάτι μόνο στα μέλη του. Όμως εδώ δεν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Η λογική του επιχειρήματος «γιατί κατακρίνεις αυτό αφού το κάνουν και άλλοι/άλλοι που κάνουν άλλα είναι χειρότεροι» συνεχίζει να μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Η λογική είναι ότι η ΧΑ μας δίνει τροφή για κριτική ούτως ή άλλως, και το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα έχει πολλά για αρνητικό σχολιασμό. Είναι εμμονή και υπερβολή το να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε επιπλέον λόγους για κριτική όταν κάνει ό,τι δικαιούται ή ό,τι είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό. 
Και για να το πω πιο απλά, πρέπει να ξέρουμε πού βάζουμε τελεία. 
Αν δικαζόταν αύριο η ΧΑ για τη διανομή τροφίμων δεν θα ήταν βασικό επιχείρημα ότι είναι "λεφτά του φορολογούμενου". Άλλωστε κι ο νικητής του λαχείου λεφτά των άλλων παικτών κερδίζει, δεν του ζητάνε μετά δανεικά οι άλλοι παίκτες με το σκεπτικό ότι τα δικά τους λεφτά κέρδισε.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τα χρυσαύγουλα, αφού μοίρασαν τρόφιμα με επίδειξη ταυτότητας μόνο σε Γνήσιους Έλληνες που στις φλέβες τους ρέει _αποδεδειγμένα_ το αίμα του Περικλή και της Ασπασίας, τώρα απειλούν με μηνύσεις κάποιους που τόλμησαν να πουν ότι τα χρυσαύγουλα είναι ακριβώς αυτό που είναι: νεοναζί.
> 
> Όσο για τους αναξιοπαθούντες συμπολίτες μας τι να πω; Τη στιγμή που όχι μόνο ο Δήμος και η Εκκλησία, αλλά και ένα σωρό άλλοι φορείς κάνουν _*καθημερινά*_ ό,τι έκανε η ΧΑ, αλλά με διακριτικότητα, σιωπηρά και χωρίς τα καραγκιοζιλίκια των χρυσαυγιτών (παναπεί με _ουσιαστικό σεβασμό_ στην περηφάνια και το δράμα του αλλουνού), πόσο αναξιοπαθούσα πρέπει να είναι η ντεμέκ περηφάνια τους, που απ' τη μια ο αγανακτισμένος τράχηλός τους δεν σηκώνει ζυγό, απ' την άλλη όμως δεν έχουν κανένα ζόρι να περάσουν DNA control για ένα κιλό πατάτες...



Θεωρείς πολλά πράγματα δεδομένα και βασικά κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. 

Όταν κάπως βρίσκεται σε ανάγκη, να είσαι βέβαιη ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι σημαίες και τα καπέλα αυτών που πάει να τον βοηθήσει, ούτε οι ιδεοληψίες οι δικές του ή των αντιπάλων του. Το ότι εσύ π.χ. δεν θα πήγαινες να πάρεις τρόφιμα από την ΧΑ για κάποιους λόγους που θεωρείς δεδομένους, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πήγαιναν και άλλοι, για άλλους λόγους που αυτοί θεωρούν πιο δεδομένους ακόμα. 

Επίσης, δήμοι, εκκλησία, σούπερ μάρκετ, λέσχες αστυνομίας-στρατού που επίσης βοηθούν άπορους, δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στην ζήτηση, οπότε ίσως η επιλογή που προκρίνεις να μην είναι ούτε προφανής, ούτε αυτονόητη. 



bernardina said:


> Αυτά, Παλάβρα, πες τα σε κάτι ανεγκέφαλους που βγαίνουν και εκθειάζουν τον κοινωνικό ρόλο της ληστοσυμμορίας που απέκτησε βουλευτική ασυλία με την ευγενική χορηγία, βλ. ψήφο, του 7% των Ελλήνων. Και με επιχειρήματα του στυλ, _ναι αλλά εσείς υποστηρίζετε τους λαθρομετανάστες/πούστηδες*/μπάχαλους/λαμόγια πολιτικούς_ κλπ, _και όχι τους γνήσιους Έλληνες που υποφέρουν_!
> 
> *στην περίπτωση του gay parade


 
Και πάλι προτρέχεις και κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Αλλά αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη την κίνηση αυτή καθαυτή κι αξιολογήσουμε τις αντιδράσεις, πιστεύω θα βλέπαμε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα δεδομένα. Αξίζει δηλαδή να μελετήσει κανείς τις αντιδράσεις των υπόλοιπων κομμάτων (*ΔΗΜΑΡ π.χ.*), αλλά και τις αντιδράσεις σ' αυτές τις δράσεις, κοινώς τι απήχηση είχε η αντιμετώπιση της κίνησης αυτής, απήχηση που αγγίζει ίσως το απόλυτο μηδέν. Ακόμα και στο newsit να πας, από τα πλέον φανατικά αντιχρυσαυγίτικα site, η συντριπτική (πλέον) πλειοψηφία των σχολίων, είναι εναντίον των επικριτών, και δε νομίζω επειδή όλοι είναι χρυσαυγίτες ή ψήφισαν ΧΑ. Οπότε το επόμενο ερώτημα είναι αμείλικτο: Το ότι με την αντιμετώπιση που επιλέγουν μετατρέπουν ένα μάτσο επικίνδυνους πουθενάδες σε ήρωες, το κάνουν επίτηδες ή απλά είναι όντως τόσο στόκοι όσο δείχνουν; 

Και για να προλάβω τυχόν άλματα λογικής, η τελευταία πρόταση δεν είναι η άποψή μου, είναι απλά μια επισήμανση της πραγματικότητας. Δεν θεωρώ εγώ δηλαδή τους χρυσαυγίτες ήρωες, αλλά είτε η αδράνεια, είτε η ανικανότητα όλων των υπόλοιπων, τους έχει κάνει ήρωες στα μάτια σταθερά αυξανόμενης μερίδας του πληθυσμού. Κι η μέχρι τώρα αντιμετώπιση, με λίγα λόγια να λες τους χρυσαυγίτες... χρυσαυγίτες, δεν έχει αποδώσει. 



> Τώρα περιμένω το πρώτο αστροπελέκι που θα μπει και θα μας κατηγορήσει για μαριαντουανετισμό, γιατί τόσα καταλαβαίνει το αϊκιού φιστικιού του..


 
Βασικά αυτό θα ήταν προσβολή στην Μαρία Αντουανέτα  



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Στη Wikipedia, που τη χτίζει και την κρίνει ο κόσμος όλος, διαβάζω:


 
Κι όπως είναι γνωστό, αν θες να παραπληροφορηθείς για αμφιλεγόμενα πολιτικο-κοινωνικό-θρησκευτικά θέματα, η ασφαλέστερη οδός είναι να διαβάσεις wikipedia. Αρκεί να δει κανείς την ελληνική της σελίδα για την ΧΑ και τις πηγές που επικαλείται για να καταλάβει πολλά.



> Όλοι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή δεν έχει σχέση με τα παραπάνω, και ας της αφιερώνει το άρθρο ειδική μνεία.


 
H Χρυσή Αυγή δεν κάνει και τίποτα περίεργο ή πρωτοφανές. Κρύβει επιμελώς το ένοχο παρελθόν της και το σκοτεινό παρόν της για να μπορέσει να απευθυνθεί σε μεγαλύτερο κοινό. Το αντίθετο θα ήταν περίεργο, όπως περίεργο θα ήταν να πέφτει κάποιος από τα σύννεφα στην διαπίστωση αυτή (no offence whatsoever). 



Palavra said:


> Τα άλλα κόμματα δεν το παίζουν μάγκες με ξένα λεφτά, όμως.


 
Όλα τα άλλα κόμματα το παίζουν μάγκες με ξένα λεφτά, ανέκαθεν. Η λίστα με τα παραδείγματα είναι τόσο μεγάλη που είναι πραγματικά μάταιος κόπος να απαριθμήσεις.



Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, λύστε μου μια απορία: η χρυσαπαυτή έκανε μήνυση επειδή τους είπανε νεοναζί; Κάτσε, δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω: πρώτα επαινούν τον εθνικοσοσιαλισμό στις σελίδες τους στο ίντερνετ. Παλιότερα, γράφανε κάτι για απαγορεύσεις των μικτών γάμων κλπ, έχουν βουλευτή που υμνεί τον Χίτλερ, αλλά όλα αυτά τα θεωρούν κάτι άλλο; Προσκοπισμό, ίσως;



στο λινκ αναφέρει «εξύβριση και συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση στον συνάδελφο Βαγγέλη Καργούδη». Το να αποκαλέσεις κάποιον νεοναζί (ειδικά μάλιστα όταν, έστω για τα μάτια του κόσμου, το αρνείται), μπορεί σαφώς να εκληφθεί ως βρισιά. Το ότι εσύ δεν συμφωνείς ή δεν σ' αρέσει η προοπτική αυτή είναι αδιάφορο για το δικαστήριο. Εδώ ένα απλό «ρε» στις κατάλληλες συνθήκες μπορεί να στοιχειοθετήσει δικογραφία για εξύβριση (με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα αλλά δεν έχει σημασία). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μήνυση μπορεί να υποβάλλει ο καθένας για το οτιδήποτε, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει και δίκιο σ' αυτό που επικαλείται ή ισχυρίζεται ούτε ότι θα δικαιωθεί από το δικαστήριο. Ο νόμος όμως του δίνει αυτή τη δυνατότητα για να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του. 



> Για τη διαστρέβλωση του θέματος της απαγόρευσης, δεν το συζητώ: είπε ο Καμίνης να γίνει η διανομή από αλλού, δηλαδή από τα σημεία που κάνει τις διανομές *και ο δήμος*, η ΧΑ όμως φυσικά αγνόησε την απαγόρευση, διότι σου λέει, σιγά μη σεβαστώ εγώ το δήμαρχο, και τι θα πει που τον ψήφισε ο κόσμος και βγήκε, ούτε και τον κόσμο σέβομαι.



Κακώς αγνόησε την σύσταση και τους υφιστάμενους θεσμούς, προφανώς έκρινε ότι τα κέρδη, σε κλίμακα εντυπώσεων, θα ήταν πολύ περισσότερα από αυτά σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, όπου σε πρακτικό επίπεδο δεν έπαθαν τίποτα. Ποιος θα τολμούσε να τους μετατρέψει ΚΑΙ σε μάρτυρες, εκτός από ήρωες; 
Και δε νομίζω ότι η εικόνα μου διαμορφώνεται από χρυσαυγίτικα site, εκτός αν το protothema.gr ή το newsit.gr είναι τέτοια (μιλάω για τον σχολιασμό τους).



> Τι λέτε, ρε παιδιά; Διανομή τροφίμων με τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου πολίτη; Τα δικά μας, δηλαδή; Έλα, άλλος για μνημόσυνο με ξένα κόλλυβα!



Τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Το κάθε κόμμα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την χρηματοδότησή του όπως νομίζει, από όργανα γυμναστικής για κανό μέχρι διανομή τροφίμων. Εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας, η προφανώς ψηφοθηρική αυτή κίνηση είχε για την ΧΑ πολλαπλασίως ωφέλιμα αποτελέσματα από ό,τι θα είχαν δεκάδες πανάκριβα τηλεοπτικά σποτ.



SBE said:


> Ειδικά στο ζήτημα του σημείου διανομής ο δήμος έπρεπε να είναι πιο αυστηρός. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να είναι πιο αυστηρός με όλους αυτούς που κάνουν σχετικές κινήσεις (πατατοπαραγωγοί π.χ.)



Θα έπρεπε, αλλά ο δήμος Αθηναίων έχει αποδειχτεί ανίκανος σε αρκετά άλλα μάλλον πιο απλά ζητήματα, το να ήταν αποτελεσματικός σ' αυτό είναι μάλλον αισιόδοξο. Για τους πατατοπαραγωγούς, δε νομίζω ότι έκαναν ποτέ τίποτα με δικιά τους πρωτοβουλία, στις περιπτώσεις που ξέρω τουλάχιστον, η διανομή ήταν με την απόλυτη συνδρομή και συνεργασία του δήμου (Γαλάτσι, Παλλήνη κτλ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

@LostVerse, εγώ μόνο μία διευκρίνιση θέλω:

Αν διαφωνείς με τον ορισμό των νεοναζί που δίνει η Wikipedia, θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεις πού θα βρω κάποιον καλύτερο.

Το πιο δύσκολο, αλλά μόνο αν ενδιαφέρεσαι: Σε ποια σημεία της εικόνας των νεοναζί όπως θα τη ζωγραφίζει ο όποιος ορισμός επιλέξεις πιστεύεις ότι δεν βλέπεις και τα ηγετικά στελέχη (όχι τους οπαδούς) της Χρυσής Αυγής;


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> @LostVerse, εγώ μόνο μία διευκρίνιση θέλω:
> 
> Αν διαφωνείς με τον ορισμό των νεοναζί που δίνει η Wikipedia, θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεις πού θα βρω κάποιον καλύτερο.



Η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο υποτιθέμενο θέσφατο της wikipedia, τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. Ως εγκυκλοπαίδεια οφείλει να είναι ουδέτερη κι αντικειμενική, όταν όμως παρουσιάζεις μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη ως... δεδομένη, αυτό δεν είναι ουδετερότητα in my book. Φυσικά δεν το λέω σαν μομφή στην wikipedia, η οποία άλλωστε ποτέ δεν αυτοπαρουσιάστηκε ως ουδέτερη, αντικειμενική εγκυκλοπαίδεια. 



> Το πιο δύσκολο, αλλά μόνο αν ενδιαφέρεσαι: Σε ποια σημεία της εικόνας των νεοναζί όπως θα τη ζωγραφίζει ο όποιος ορισμός επιλέξεις πιστεύεις ότι δεν βλέπεις και τα ηγετικά στελέχη (όχι τους οπαδούς) της Χρυσής Αυγής;



Όπως έχω πει ξανά στο παρελθόν, δεν έχω αμφιβολίες για τις ιδεολογικές καταβολές των ιδρυτικών-ηγετικών στελεχών της ΧΑ, συνεπώς η ερώτηση αυτή είναι άνευ αντικειμένου για μένα. Δεν αμφιβάλλω δηλαδή ότι πρόκειται για π.χ. νοσταλγούς του Χίτλερ, πλην όμως αυτό *από μόνο του* δεν το θεωρώ πρόβλημα, εφόσον δεν είναι, *φυσικά*, οι μόνοι νοσταλγοί δικτατόρων στα πέριξ, ούτε οι μόνοι νοσταλγοί ολοκληρωτικών πρακτικών και νοοτροπιών. Για μένα πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες που τους έχουν οδηγήσει από το τίποτα στο 7%.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Το πιο αστείο εντωμεταξύ είναι ότι η κρατική επιχορήγηση είναι 3,75 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Δεν την έχουν πάρει βέβαια ακόμα όλη, αλλά με τόσα λεφτά, ρε παιδιά, μόνο κρεμμύδια, πατάτες και τέτοια; Ξοδευτήκατε! (Επαναλαμβάνομαι, το ξέρω...)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Από τη στιγμή που δεν θεωρείς πρόβλημα το ότι είναι νοσταλγοί του Χίτλερ, όλη η λογική σου εντάσσεται ακριβώς στα πλαίσια της νοοτροπίας "κι εσείς καταπιέζετε τους μαύρους" (αλλά από την ανάποδη σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση). Και η πιο τρανή απόδειξη: το γνωστό κόλπο του πετάγματος της μπάλας στην εξέδρα που με τόση επιτυχία φέρνει σε πέρας η κατακλείδα σου.
Δηλαδή για μιας τους υπόλοιπους δεν έχουν σημασία οι συνθήκες που τους έχουν οδηγήσει στο 7% αλλά μας ενοχλεί έτσι ξεκομμένο το εφτάρι; Think again and you' ll be surprised. Απεχθανόμαστε αυτές τις συνθήκες. Τελεία. Όχι τις απεχθανόμαστε "όσο και οι χρυσαυγίτες". Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτοί όχι μόνο δεν τις απεχθάνονται, αλλά τις λατρεύουν και τρίβουν τα χέρια τους με ικανοποίηση όσο κρατάει αυτή η κατάσταση, προφανώς γιατί ακριβώς αυτές οι συνθήκες είναι που τους δίνουν το άλλοθι της ύπαρξης. Και σ' ανθρώπους σαν εσένα το άλλοθι της υποστήριξης τους. Μπορώ κάλλιστα να μισώ και τους χρυσαυγίτες και τις συνθήκες που τους εκτρέφουν και να αντιμάχομαι εξίσου αμφότερους. 
Τις υπόλοιπες εξυπναδούλες σου τις παρατρέχω, αλλά προφανώς έπιασες το υπονοούμενο περί αστροπελεκιών, έτσι δεν είναι;

Εδιτ: προφανώς απευθύνομαι στον LostVerse

O οποίος θεωρεί ότι η ΧΑ έσωσε την κατάσταση μοιράζοντας μερικά τρόφιμα σε μερικές εκατοντάδες άτομα. Απορία: Αν δεν το έκανε, τι θ' απογίνονταν άραγε αυτά τα άτομα; Θα λιμοκτονούσαν επειδή δεν θα τους δινόταν η δυνατότητα να τα προμηθευτούν από πουθενά αλλού; Και τι θα απογίνουν αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν επαναληφθεί αυτή η πρωτοβουλία των ΧΑ; Κάνα υποθετικό σεναριάκι, έτσι για να περνάει η ώρα;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Καμύ, ξανά:

À celui qui présente l'esclave des colonies en criant justice, on montre le concentrationnaire russe, et inversement. Et si vous protestez contre l'assassinat à Prague d'un historien opposant comme Kalandra, on vous jette à la figure deux ou trois nègres américains. Dans cette dégoûtante surenchère, une seule chose ne change pas, la victime, toujours la même, une seule valeur est constamment violée ou prostituée, la liberté, et l'on s'aperçoit alors que partout, en même temps qu'elle, la justice est aussi avilie.​


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Καμύ, ξανά:
> 
> À celui qui présente l'esclave des colonies en criant justice, on montre le concentrationnaire russe, et inversement. Et si vous protestez contre l'assassinat à Prague d'un historien opposant comme Kalandra, on vous jette à la figure deux ou trois nègres américains. Dans cette dégoûtante surenchère, une seule chose ne change pas, la victime, toujours la même, une seule valeur est constamment violée ou prostituée, la liberté, et l'on s'aperçoit alors que partout, en même temps qu'elle, la justice est aussi avilie.​



Μπα....


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Από τη στιγμή που δεν θεωρείς πρόβλημα το ότι είναι νοσταλγοί του Χίτλερ, όλη η λογική σου εντάσσεται ακριβώς στα πλαίσια της νοοτροπίας "κι εσείς καταπιέζετε τους μαύρους" (αλλά από την ανάποδη σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση). Και η πιο τρανή απόδειξη: το γνωστό κόλπο του πετάγματος της μπάλας στην εξέδρα που με τόση επιτυχία φέρνει σε πέρας η κατακλείδα σου.



Μην προκαταλαμβάνεσαι, δεν υπάρχει λόγος.
Δεν το θεωρώ πρόβλημα, εγώ προσωπικά, διότι ούτε τους ψήφισα, ούτε πρόκειται να τους ψηφίσω. Αν λοιπόν νοσταλγούν τον Χίτλερ ή τον Καρλομάγνο, ή τον Australopithecus, μου είναι αδιάφορο. Αυτό που λέω όμως είναι σαφές, στον βαθμό που με επηρεάζει, με ενοχλεί και θεωρώ πρόβλημα ότι υπήρξαν, συντηρούνται και μάλιστα γιγαντώνονται οι συνθήκες που (επαναλαμβάνομαι) από το τίποτα τους οδήγησαν από το τίποτα στο 7%. Like it or not, αυτό δεν είναι εξυπναδούλα αλλά η πραγματικότητα. 



> Δηλαδή για μιας τους υπόλοιπους δεν έχουν σημασία οι συνθήκες που τους έχουν οδηγήσει στο 7% αλλά μας ενοχλεί έτσι ξεκομμένο το εφτάρι;



Δεν ξέρω τι σας ενοχλεί εσάς, ούτε σε ποιους και πόσους αναφέρεσαι με το 1ο πληθυντικό. Αν έχουν σημασία εξίσου, τότε υπέροχα, σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε. Δεν είναι και τόσο κακό, δε νομίζεις; 



> Think again and you' ll be surprised. Απεχθανόμαστε αυτές τις συνθήκες. Τελεία. Όχι τις απεχθανόμαστε "όσο και οι χρυσαυγίτες". Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτοί όχι μόνο δεν τις απεχθάνονται, αλλά τις λατρεύουν και τρίβουν τα χέρια τους με ικανοποίηση όσο κρατάει αυτή η κατάσταση, προφανώς γιατί ακριβώς αυτές οι συνθήκες είναι που τους δίνουν το άλλοθι της ύπαρξης.



Μάλλον μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγμα, ή ίσως εγώ δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής. Μια από αυτές τις συνθήκες για παράδειγμα, είναι ότι σε υπαρκτά και αυξανόμενα προβλήματα, όπως αυτό της εγκληματικότητας, πολύς κόσμος στράφηκε στην ΧΑ διότι πολύ απλά από τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα εισέπραττε... ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου στην χειρότερη περίπτωση κι φτηνά ευχολόγια στην καλύτερη. Αν δεις τα προεκλογικά προγράμματα των περισσότερων κομμάτων π.χ., στο θέμα της εγκληματικότητας υιοθετούν μια στάση από ακραία (να παριστάνουν ότι... δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα) μέχρι σουρεαλιστική (να υπερασπίζονται τους θύτες περισσότερο από τα θύματα). Αυτή η συνθήκη λοιπόν, για μένα είναι καταδικαστέα, και πρόβλημα. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα, που έχει σπρώξει πολλούς στην ΧΑ. Αλλά αφού λες ότι την απεχθάνεσαι κι εσύ, ακόμα καλύτερα, δεύτερο σημείο που συμφωνούμε. 



> Και σ' ανθρώπους σαν εσένα το άλλοθι της υποστήριξης τους. Μπορώ κάλλιστα να μισώ και τους χρυσαυγίτες και τις συνθήκες που τους εκτρέφουν και να αντιμάχομαι εξίσου αμφότερους.
> Τις υπόλοιπες εξυπναδούλες σου τις παρατρέχω, αλλά προφανώς έπιασες το υπονοούμενο περί αστροπελεκιών, έτσι δεν είναι;


 
Φυσικά και το έπιασα, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι το συμμερίζομαι. Επιπλέον θεωρώ ότι μπορείς και πολύ καλύτερα, αντί να προτρέχεις μοιράζοντας χαρακτηρισμούς σε οποιονδήποτε τολμήσει να μην συμφωνήσει μαζί σου. 



> Εδιτ: προφανώς απευθύνομαι στον LostVerse
> 
> O οποίος θεωρεί ότι η ΧΑ έσωσε την κατάσταση μοιράζοντας μερικά τρόφιμα σε μερικές εκατοντάδες άτομα. Απορία: Αν δεν το έκανε, τι θ' απογίνονταν άραγε αυτά τα άτομα; Θα λιμοκτονούσαν επειδή δεν θα τους δινόταν η δυνατότητα να τα προμηθευτούν από πουθενά αλλού; Και τι θα απογίνουν αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν επαναληφθεί αυτή η πρωτοβουλία των ΧΑ; Κάνα υποθετικό σεναριάκι, έτσι για να περνάει η ώρα;



Εμ, όχι, ο LostVerse δεν θεωρεί κάτι τέτοιο, και ειλικρινά, δεν βλέπει πώς θα μπορούσε να προκύψει κάτι τέτοιο από τα γραφόμενά του. Έγραψε πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο, ότι π.χ. η ΧΑ έσωσε την κατάσταση ή ευτυχώς που υπάρχει η ΧΑ; 

Στην απορία σου: Πιθανότατα θα συνέχιζαν τις έρευνες σε κάδους σκουπιδιών, με διαρκώς μειούμενες κι υποδεέστερες μερίδες φαγητού. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι υποθετικό σεναριάκι. Σου εύχομαι να μην βρεθείς σ' αυτήν την θέση (σημείωση: Κυριολεκτώ, δεν είναι εξυπναδούλα, αν και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σε εμποδίσει να το εισπράξεις ως τέτοια, αν αυτό επιθυμείς).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Βρε ψυχοπονιάρη LV, λύσε μου μια απορία αφού γνωρίζεις τόσο καλά το MO της ΧΑ. Γιατί θίχτηκαν και απειλούν με μηνύσεις τελικά; Είναι ναζί και φιλοχιτλερικοί ή δεν είναι; Κι αν είναι, γιατί δεν το παραδέχονται δόξη και τιμή; Κι αν δεν είναι, γιατί γράφουν αυτά που γράφουν και λένε αυτά που λένε; 
Άντε, αρκετά τρολάρισες κι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα. Γεια χαρά.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Καμύ, ξανά:



Ωραίος ο Καμί, πέρασα ένα μάθημα χάρη σ' αυτόν. Αλλά για την περίσταση έχω ακόμα καλύτερο: 

Λες: Πολύ καιρό αγωνίστηκες. Δεν μπορείς άλλο πια ν’ αγωνιστείς. Άκου λοιπόν: Είτε φταις είτε όχι: Σαν δε μπορείς άλλο να παλέψεις, θα πεθάνεις.......Οι εχθροί μας περιμένουν να κουραστούμε. Όταν ο αγώνας είναι στην πιο σκληρή καμπή του. Οι αγωνιστές έχουν την πιο μεγάλη κούραση. Οι κουρασμένοι, χάνουν τη μάχη
Μπ. Μπρεχτ

Ίσως η καλύτερη επιβεβαίωση του αξιώματος ότι η διαπίστωση του προβλήματος και η λύση του προβλήματος είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας πάντα (το πού οδήγησε η δημοκρατία της Βαΐμάρης), το να διαπιστώσεις ότι ο ναζισμός είναι κάτι κακό και κατακριτέο, από μόνο του είναι περίπου η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας. Αυτό είναι και το κακό με τα ευχολόγια. Είναι βολικά, αλλά δεν είναι λύση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Όταν επιθυμείς κάτι πολύ, όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να γίνει πραγματικότητα.
--Πάολου Κοέλιου​


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Βρε ψυχοπονιάρη LV, λύσε μου μια απορία αφού γνωρίζεις τόσο καλά το MO της ΧΑ. Γιατί θίχτηκαν και απειλούν με μηνύσεις τελικά; Είναι ναζί και φιλοχιτλερικοί ή δεν είναι; Κι αν είναι, γιατί δεν το παραδέχονται δόξη και τιμή; Κι αν δεν είναι, γιατί γράφουν αυτά που γράφουν και λένε αυτά που λένε;
> Άντε, αρκετά τρολάρισες κι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα. Γεια χαρά.



Αν θεωρείς ότι τρολάρισα, κακώς μου απαντάς. Αν θες να συζητήσεις, απλά χρειάζεται να το κάνεις επί της ουσίας, εγώ αυτό έκανα, χωρίς καμία απαίτηση να σου αρέσει η άποψή μου ή να συμφωνήσεις υποχρεωτικά μ' αυτή or else σου κολλάω πινακίδα, τρολ, whatever. Όπως είπα, πιστεύω ότι μπορείς και καλύτερα απ΄αυτό, αλλά αν έτσι θες να «κερδίσεις», be my guest. 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί απειλούν με μηνύσεις, υποθέτω για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων, αφού κατά τη γνώμη μου η συγκεκριμένη αιτία που επικαλούνται θα πέσει στο κενό. Εγώ πιστεύω (όπως έχω ξαναπεί) ότι είναι και νεοναζί και φιλοχιτλερικοί, οι ίδιοι όμως δημόσια τουλάχιστον έχουν κάθε λόγο να τα αρνούνται, όπως είπα και παραπάνω άλλωστε, τους συμφέρει να απευθύνονται σε μεγαλύτερο κοινό. 
Το λινκ που δίνεις λέει πολλά και διάφορα, όλα *από μια και μόνο οπτική* ορμώμενα, κι από τα οποία αρκετά έχουν διαψευστεί ως ψέματα ή/και κατασκευάσματα. 

Επειδή λοιπόν πρόκειται για σύγκρουση άκρων κι ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του, στην θέση σου θα κράταγα μικρό καλάθι.



Palavra said:


> Όταν επιθυμείς κάτι πολύ, όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να γίνει πραγματικότητα.
> --Πάολου Κοέλιου​



Γιατί λοιπόν η ΔΗΜΑΡ (τελείως ενδεικτικά) να επιθυμεί την ηρωοποίηση της ΧΑ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το λινκ που δίνεις λέει πολλά και διάφορα, όλα *από μια και μόνο οπτική* ορμώμενα, κι από τα οποία αρκετά έχουν διαψευστεί ως ψέματα ή/και κατασκευάσματα.


Κάτι τέτοια αδικούν πολύ την υπόλοιπη επιχειρηματολογία σου. Υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για να ξέρουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι αρρωστημένα μυαλά. Δηλαδή, εγώ για να τους καταλάβω πλήρως θέλω εξήγηση και από ψυχίατρο, που θα μπορεί να πάει και στην παιδική ηλικία τους, να βρει τη ρίζα των προβλημάτων που έχουν με τον συνάνθρωπο. Οι φίλοι του ναζισμού είναι άρρωστοι άνθρωποι, πιστεύω. (Ακόμα κι αν αυτό ακούγεται λίγο σαν... ελαφρυντικό.)

Ποιος θα μου θυμίσει τους στίχους του τραγουδιού του καινούργιου τους βουλευτή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άλλωστε κι ο νικητής του λαχείου λεφτά των άλλων παικτών κερδίζει, δεν του ζητάνε μετά δανεικά οι άλλοι παίκτες με το σκεπτικό ότι τα δικά τους λεφτά κέρδισε.



Λογικό άλμα. Τα λεφτά που έδωσα για τυχερό παιχνίδι, τα έδωσα με την θέλησή μου. Τους φόρους τούς πληρώνω με το έτσι θέλω. Και υποτίθεται ότι τους πληρώνω για να γίνονται έργα που αφορούν το κοινωνικό σύνολο, δηλαδή που στην ουσία θα ωφελούν κι εμένα. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς το μοίρασμα τροφίμων βοηθάει εμένα ή την κοινωνική και κρατική υποδομή.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποιος θα μου θυμίσει τους στίχους του τραγουδιού του καινούργιου τους βουλευτή;



Όποιος θέλει να πληροφορηθεί τους στίχους, μπορεί να γκουγκλίσει *Αρτέμης Ματθαιόπουλος* (ή «Γαμπρός του Μιχαλολιάκου», το ίδιο είναι), και «Αστέρι του Δαβίδ». Μην φέρετε εδώ σας παρακαλώ τα κατάπτυστα έργα του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Φυσικά δεν το λέω σαν μομφή στην wikipedia, η οποία άλλωστε ποτέ δεν αυτοπαρουσιάστηκε ως ουδέτερη, αντικειμενική εγκυκλοπαίδεια.



Μέγα λάθος. Είναι κύριο μέλημά της να είναι ουδέτερη και κατά δύναμην αντικειμενική, πράγμα που μάλιστα αναφέρεται ρητά στους όρους δημιουργίας και επεξεργασίας άρθρων. Υπάρχουν τμήματα κειμένων ή ακόμα και ολόκληρα άρθρα που έχουν κατέβει ακριβώς γιατί περιείχαν αναφορές με bias (κοινωνικό, πολιτικό, θρησκευτικό, κτλ).

Η wikipedia έχει 92 βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές για να στηρίξει το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, άρα μόνο μονόπλευρο και ιδεολογικά μη ουδέτερο και αναντικειμενικό δεν μπορείς να το χαρακτηρίσεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Aφήνοντας τα αποφθέγματα, πιο πάνω η Μπερνι είπε κάτι ενδιαφέρον: ποιοί είναι οι αποδέκτες της προσφοράς τροφίμων; Και γιατί η προσφορά τροφίμων- λύση έσχατης ανάγκης- είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος της φτώχειας; Μερικά κιλά ζυμαρικά που κοστίζουν δυο-τρία ευρώ δεν βοηθάνε να πληρώσεις το ενοίκιό σου, για παράδειγμα, ούτε βοηθάνε μακροπρόθεσμα. Όσες φωτογραφίες από σχετικές διανομές έχω δει δεν μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί που παίρνουν τα τρόφιμα λιμοκτονούν. Και λογικά, για να φτάσεις στο σημείο να περιμένεις στην ουρά σε δημόσιο χώρο για δωρεάν τρόφιμα θα πρέπει να έχεις εξαντλήσει κάθε άλλη σου δυνατότητα (και τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις ανώνυμα και χωρίς κάμερες της τηλεόρασης τη βοήθεια). Κι αυτό σε κοινωνία οικογενειοκεντρική, σαν την Ελλάδα.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 2, 2012)

Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα του νήματος είναι προφανώς αυτή:



LostVerse said:


> H Χρυσή Αυγή δεν κάνει και τίποτα περίεργο ή πρωτοφανές. Κρύβει επιμελώς το ένοχο παρελθόν της και το σκοτεινό παρόν της για να μπορέσει να απευθυνθεί σε μεγαλύτερο κοινό.



Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει η Χρυσή Αυγή, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απορούμε. Είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να μην της περάσει. Τα κηρύγματα μίσους πρέπει να ξεμπροστιάζονται γι' αυτό ακριβώς που είναι, και το ιστορικό προηγούμενο του ναζισμού πρέπει να το θυμόμαστε καλά και να το υπενθυμίζουμε σε όποιον το έχει ξεχάσει. Ωστόσο, σε μια χώρα όπου οι δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί έχουν απαξιωθεί πλήρως και οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας δίνουν και παίρνουν, αυτό δυστυχώς δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γερμανίδα κωπηλάτρια εγκαταλείπει το ολυμπιακό χωριό επειδή ο φίλος της είναι στέλεχος του γερμανικού νεοναζιστικού κόμματος (NPD). "Φυσικά, τα προσωπικά είναι προσωπικά" δήλωσαν υπεύθυνοι της ομάδας. "Και βέβαια δεν έχει επηρεαστεί από νεοναζιστικές ιδέες". "Όχι, δεν υπάρχουν νεοναζιστικές δραστηριότητες στις γερμανικές ομάδες" δήλωσαν άλλοι υπεύθυνοι.



Το μεγάλο κανάλι πάντως ανακοίνωσε την είδηση μιλώντας για «ακροδεξιό κόμμα». Προσέχουμε ακόμα κι όταν μιλάμε για τους Γερμανούς ΝΝ πλέον!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2012)

Βέβαια, οι Γερμανοί περίμεναν πρώτα να αποκλειστεί η οκτάκωπός τους στο ρεπεσάζ...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι απορώ γιατί τους προβληματίζει να τους πουν ναζί, αλλά δεν τους προβληματίζει να βρίζουν τους Εβραίους, να θεωρούν κατώτερους τους ομοφυλόφιλους, να θεωρούν υποδεέστερες τις γυναίκες, να πιστεύουν στην ανωτερώτητα της δικής τους φυλής (που τυχαίνει λευκή), μισώντας παράλληλα τους ξένους, να πιστεύουν ότι δεν έγιναν μαζικές εκτελέσεις Εβραίων, Τσιγγάνων, ομοφυλοφίλων κλπ στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης κατά το ΒΠΠ, να τάσσονται κατά των μικτών γάμων, να υμνούν το Χίτλερ, κ.ο.κ. 

Θέλω να πω, πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται η ειδοποιός διαφορά ανάμεσα σε έναν ναζί και σε κάποιον που πιστεύει όλα τα παραπάνω; 

Και για τα ντόπια χρυσόπαιδα: 
Έγραφε ο Μιχαλολιάκος: Ο Γερμανικός Εθνικοσοσιαλισμός και η Νέα Ευρώπη των WAFFEN SS ήταν ένα Μήνυμα φωτεινό σε μια σκοτεινή εποχή, που πιστεύω πως ο ελληνισμός θα έπρεπε να είχε δεχθεί. [...] οι δικές μας ιδέες είναι περισσότερο κοντά στις θέσεις των «νικημένων» [σ.σ. εννοεί των Γερμανών στο ΒΠΠ] παρά κοντά στην κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία [...].

Η εγώ κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω, ή μας δουλεύουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Στο ότι στην περίπτωση των ναζί ξέρουμε και τη συνέχεια του έργου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι απορώ γιατί τους προβληματίζει να τους πουν ναζί, αλλά δεν τους προβληματίζει να βρίζουν τους Εβραίους, να θεωρούν κατώτερους τους ομοφυλόφιλους, να θεωρούν υποδεέστερες τις γυναίκες, να πιστεύουν στην ανωτερώτητα της δικής τους φυλής (που τυχαίνει λευκή), μισώντας παράλληλα τους ξένους, να πιστεύουν ότι δεν έγιναν μαζικές εκτελέσεις Εβραίων, Τσιγγάνων, ομοφυλοφίλων κλπ στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης κατά το ΒΠΠ, να τάσσονται κατά των μικτών γάμων, να υμνούν το Χίτλερ, κ.ο.κ.



Στην Γερμανία προφανώς τούς προβληματίζει ο αντιναζιστικός νόμος. Στην Ελλάδα η ταμπέλα, λόγω της ιστορίας της Ελλάδας στον Β'ΠΠ. Πρόσεξε που ο Μιχαλολιάκος και τα στελέχη του απέφυγαν συστηματικά να ταυτιστούν ιδεολογικά με τον Χίτλερ και σε κάθε σχετική δήλωση αρκέστηκαν να πούνε ότι απλά θεωρούν τον Χίτλερ προσωπικότητα που επηρέασε το διεθνές γίγνεσθαι, είχε κάποιες αρχές και πιστεύω που ενστερνίζονται και ότι σέβονται το στρατηγικό μυαλό του. Διέψευσαν δε κάθε προηγούμενη εκδήλωση άμεσου θαυμασμού προς τον Χίτλερ και ύμνησής του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ακριβώς. Μόλις πήραν χαμπάρι το λουφέ του βουλευτιλικιού, απεμπόλησαν τα... ιδανικά τους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Έλα, χρυσέ μου, σιγά σιγά να βγάζει το φίδι τα πουκάμισά του...

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231210451


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν όλα αυτά που λένε, οι απειλές που εκτοξεύουν ακόμα και μέσα στην αίθουσα της Βουλής, δεν παραβιάζουν κανέναν νόμο. Ή στη χώρα της ασυδοσίας που ζούμε μπορεί να παραβιάζουν νόμους, αλλά και τι έγινε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Μπορεί να πιστεύουμε ότι ισχύει η αγγλική παροιμία «Give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves». Για να μη σου πω ότι μπορεί μερικοί να θέλουμε να ίσχυε κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόμος ενάντια σε γενικές απειλές. Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόμος ούτε καν κατά δημόσιας δήλωσης μελλοντικής παρανομίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Υπάρχει νόμος για αντιποίηση αρχής. Ο βουλευτής Γερμενής λέει: «Εμείς κάναμε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει η Χρυσή Αυγή». 

http://www.xryshaygh.com/index.php/enimerosi/view/chrush-augh-paremporio-telos#.UEsoV65KQ28

Εμείς θα κάνουμε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ένα σύγχρονο, ευνομούμενο, δημοκρατικό κράτος; Να στείλουμε πρώτα απ' όλα τους βουλευτές Γιώργο Γερμενή και Παναγιώτη Ηλιόπουλο στα σπίτια τους;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμείς θα κάνουμε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ένα σύγχρονο, ευνομούμενο, δημοκρατικό κράτος; Να στείλουμε πρώτα απ' όλα τους βουλευτές Γιώργο Γερμενή και Παναγιώτη Ηλιόπουλο στα σπίτια τους;



Τώρα; Που όλα δείχνουν ότι η ΧΑ έχει γίνει τρίτο κόμμα; Ποιος ακριβώς θα τους στείλει στα σπίτια τους; Εσύ, εγώ κι άλλοι δέκα τρελοί Λεξιλόγοι; Το _*σύγχρονο, ευνομούμενο, δημοκρατικό κράτος;*_ (στην Κοπεγχάγη ζεις; που μου έλεγε κι ένας φίλος όποτε έλεγα καμιά ουτοπιά).
Φοβάμαι πως τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν πολύ περισσότερο πριν αρχίσουν να καλυτερεύουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

Ναι, καλά. Πού ήταν το κράτος για να βάλει φυλακή τους υπόλοιπους βουλευτές και θα βάλει τώρα μέσα τους χρυσαυγίτες; Εξάλλου πιστεύω ότι την κυβέρνηση την συμφέρουν αυτά για να τραβιέται η δημοσιότητα αλλού. Παλιό το κόλπο· όσο και η νύχτα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2012)

Σας είπα: Τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν πολύ πριν αρχίσουν να καλυτερεύουν.

Και τα πρώτα σημάδια βολικού μιθριδατισμού είναι ήδη εδώ.

Κορυφαίο το επιχείρημα _δεν αποχωρώ για να μην αφήσω ελεύθερο έδαφος στον αντίπαλο_ (!)
Όπως κορυφαίο και το τιτίβισμα *τους χώρισαν οι μπάτσες και τους ένωσαν οι μπάτσοι* :devil:

Ο καιροσκοπισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο --αλλά είπαμε: ο ναύτης κατουράει τη θάλασσα και το βρίσκει στο αλάτι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πού ήταν το κράτος για να βάλει φυλακή τους υπόλοιπους βουλευτές και θα βάλει τώρα μέσα τους χρυσαυγίτες;


Γενικεύσεις δέκα φορές χειρότερες από το «μαζί τα φάγαμε» του Πάγκαλου. 

Όσο για το κόλπο «να τραβιέται η δημοσιότητα αλλού», όποιος εκεί ψηλά δεν έχει καταλάβει το ρυθμό επιδείνωσης του φαινομένου «Χρυσή Αυγή» θα είναι εξίσου υπεύθυνος μεθαύριο, μόνο που θα τον έχει φάει η μαρμάγκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γενικεύσεις δέκα φορές χειρότερες από το «μαζί τα φάγαμε» του Πάγκαλου.
> 
> Όσο για το κόλπο «να τραβιέται η δημοσιότητα αλλού», όποιος εκεί ψηλά δεν έχει καταλάβει το ρυθμό επιδείνωσης του φαινομένου «Χρυσή Αυγή» θα είναι εξίσου υπεύθυνος μεθαύριο, μόνο που θα τον έχει φάει η μαρμάγκα.



Πρώτον, συμφωνώ με την ρήση του Πάγκαλου*. Και δεύτερον, δεν εννοώ "όλους τους βουλευτές", όπως μπορείς να καταλάβεις από την απουσία της λέξης "όλους" στην φράση. "Πού ήταν το κράτος για να βάλει φυλακή τους βουλευτές που έκαναν εγκλήματα". Και δεν εννοώ απλώς μίζες, αλλά εγκληματικές αμέλειες που οδήγησαν σε θανάτους, τεμπελιό και καθισιό ενώ πληρώνονται για να κάνουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο και έλλειψη διάθεσης για επιμόρφωση, γιατί είναι κάτι παραπάνω από προφανές ότι πολλοί απ' αυτούς είναι και παντελώς ανίκανοι και άσχετοι. Επίσης συμμετοχή σε υποθέσεις διαφθοράς, προώθησης αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού, συμμετοχή στην διαφθορά του συστήματος από τις ρίζες, με διορισμούς, επιδόματα, κτλ.


* η οποία ρήση απευθυνόταν κυρίως σε όλους αυτούς που πάντα αντιδρούν με τα συστήματα, πετάνε την ευθύνη από πάνω τους, λέγοντας ότι "εγώ δεν ψήφισα τον Χ ούτε τον Ψ" αλλά ωστόσο δεν αρνούνται οποιοδήποτε αγαθό και διευκόλυνση τούς παρέχει το κράτος.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2012)

«Μαζί τα φάγαμε» και άλλοι αστικοί μύθοι.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> «Μαζί τα φάγαμε» και άλλοι αστικοί μύθοι.



Το πρώτο σχόλιο (του th.alys) νομίζω πως έχει ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τη Μπερνι. Και γενικά έχω πει από την αρχή ότι είμαι οπαδός του δόγματος Μαζίταφάγαμε, χωρίς να είμαι οπαδός του Πάγκαλου. Αλλά το θέμα μας δεν είναι αυτό, το θέμα μας είναι η ΧΑ. 

Μου φαίνεται απίθανο αυτό που λέτε πιο πάνω ότι είναι τρίτο κόμμα. Αλλά το τραγικότερο δεν είναι αν είναι τρίτο, τέταρτο ή οτιδήποτε, είναι ότι μάλλον έχουμε πάθει ομαδική παράκρουση. Διαβάζοντας την ανακοίνωση σκέφτομαι και την αντιποίηση αρχής που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ και καμιά δεκαριά άλλες αξιόποινες πράξεις, αναρωτιέμαι κιόλας αν οι "έλληνες μικροπωλητές" είχαν άδειες και νόμιμο εμπόρευμα, όχι φυσικά πως είχε σημασία αυτό, αλλά είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να κάνουν ότι δεν βλέπουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Προς το παρόν:
Κυρώσεις για πώληση προϊόντων «μαϊμού» στη συναυλία των Red Hot Chili Peppers
http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4750162


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το πρώτο σχόλιο (του th.alys) νομίζω πως έχει ενδιαφέρον.



Και η απάντηση στο σχόλιο ακόμη περισσότερο, κττμγ πάντα. Αλλά ήδη το νήμα παρεκτράπηκε αρκετά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Helle, συγχώρεσέ με, πες το ιδιοτροπία μου αν θες, το ζήτημα της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν το συζητάω στην ίδια βάση ή στο ίδιο νήμα με τα λάθη της δημοκρατίας. Ξέρουμε τα εγκληματικά λάθη που έγιναν από κυβερνήσεις, από άτομα, από κόμματα, από ομάδες, μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε ευθύνες με τον άλφα ή τον βήτα τρόπο, να γενικεύσουμε σαν τον Πάγκαλο ή να εξειδικεύσουμε αν ποτέ θελήσουμε να γίνουμε σοφότεροι, να ανιχνεύσουμε τις προσωπικές μας ευθύνες, να μην αφήσουμε να ξαναγίνουν πράγματα, πες όσα θέλεις σε σχέση με τις τεράστιες ευθύνες της αστικής δημοκρατίας, ακόμα και για τις ευθύνες της για το ότι βγήκαν αυτοί οι κύριοι της ΧΑ στον αφρό. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε, ούτε τους χρυσαυγίτες ούτε κανέναν άλλο, να πιστέψουν ότι θα επιβάλουν το δίκιο όπως το νομίζουν αυτοί με τη βία που βράζει μέσα τους. Ποτέ. Κοίταξέ τους πώς δρουν και πες μου αν αυτοί μπορούν να βελτιώσουν τη δημοκρατία μας. Μα δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν δέρνουν και δεν καταστρέφουν για να προστατεύσουν, αλλά γιατί κουβαλούν μέσα τους μίσος και η σεροτονίνη τους είναι η βίαια εκτόνωση; Το είπα και το ξαναλέω: είναι παθολογικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2012)

Για μισό λεπτό, ποιος σού είπε ότι εγώ τα συζητάω στην ίδια βάση ή ότι τα συγκρίνω; Κι αυτά δεν είναι λάθη της δημοκρατίας, είναι λάθη του λαού και των προσώπων του. Εγώ το μόνο που σχολίασα είναι ότι όσο τιμωρήθηκαν οι άλφα εχθροί της δημοκρατίας, τόσο θα τιμωρηθούν και οι βήτα. Δεν είναι ίδιου είδους εγκλήματα και ούτε εμείς είμαστε δικαστήριο για να κρίνουμε ποιο είναι πιο βαρύ. Ούτε είμαι απ' αυτούς που λένε ότι "ας πιάσουν πρώτα τους άλλους". Δεν θα με ακούσεις -ή διαβάσεις- ποτέ να λέω ότι "τι τον κυνηγάνε αυτόν που δεν κόβει αποδείξεις, ας πιάσουνε πρώτα αυτούς που φάγανε τα πολλά και μετά να τα βάλουν με τον κοσμάκη". Αυτό όμως το σύστημα που δεν τιμώρησε τους μεν, για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν θα τιμωρήσει και τους δε: γιατί συμφέρει τους μεν η ύπαρξη των δε(ν).

Ωστόσο ξεχνάς κάτι αρκετά βασικό: για την ύπαρξη της ΧΑ και την γιγάντωσή της, φταίει η λειτουργία του συστήματος και των προαναφερθέντων "μεν"· είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα. Το πρώτο που λείπει είναι η παιδεία και γι' αυτό δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος από το σύστημα και τις κυβερνήσεις του. Το δεύτερο φυσικά είναι πιο πολύπλοκο και έχει να κάνει με την εξώθηση του "κυρίαρχου λαού" στα άκρα.


----------



## psifio (Sep 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωστόσο ξεχνάς κάτι αρκετά βασικό: για την ύπαρξη της ΧΑ και την γιγάντωσή της, φταίει η λειτουργία του συστήματος και των προαναφερθέντων "μεν"· είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα. Το πρώτο που λείπει είναι η παιδεία και γι' αυτό δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος από το σύστημα και τις κυβερνήσεις του. Το δεύτερο φυσικά είναι πιο πολύπλοκο και έχει να κάνει με την εξώθηση του "κυρίαρχου λαού" στα άκρα.



Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε εκείνο το πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που ήταν, είναι, και θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι εθνικιστικό, υπερσυντηρητικό, ξενοφοβικό, ρατσιστικό, μισογύνικο και σε τελική ανάλυση χουντοβασιλικό. Το ότι πριν από χ χρόνια όλοι αυτοί ψήφιζαν ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ και ξερωγώ τι άλλο, δεν αλλάζει τη βάση της νοοτροπίας τους η οποία περιστρέφεται γύρω από το "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" και το "δεν θα γίνεις Έλληνας ποτέ, Αλβανέ-Αλβανέ".


----------



## pidyo (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε, ούτε τους χρυσαυγίτες ούτε κανέναν άλλο, να πιστέψουν ότι θα επιβάλουν το δίκιο όπως το νομίζουν αυτοί με τη βία που βράζει μέσα τους. Ποτέ.


Θα προέκτεινα αυτή την απλή, πρακτική προτροπή, σημειώνοντας πως η κατάσταση δεν σηκώνει ούτε αμφιταλαντεύσεις, ούτε καθώς πρέπει επίκληση νεφελωδών αρχών, ούτε σαρωτικές γενικεύσεις που αποτρέπουν την αντίδραση. 

Υπάρχουν δύο είδη τοποθετήσεων ως προς τη ΧΑ τις οποίες θεωρώ κοντόθωρες πολιτικά. Η πρώτη οδηγεί (συνήθως όχι σκόπιμα) στην υποβάθμιση της σημασίας του φαινόμενου: σύγκριση με την αντισυστημική βία συγκεκριμένων ομάδων (ναι αλλά κι οι άλλοι, κι εμείς, κι εκείνοι), ένα τελείως διαφορετικό φαινόμενο ποιοτικά και αριθμητικά και με τελείως διαφορετική δυναμική· αφ' υψηλού και -με το συμπάθειο- ανιστόρητη επίκληση υποτιθέμενων φιλελεύθερων αρχών (δεν διώκουμε ιδέες)· προβολή της Endlösung σ' ένα αγγελικό μέλλον (αν φτιάξουμε τις δομές / την παιδεία / τη νοοτροπία / την οικονομία μας κλπ. θα εκλείψει το πρόβλημα). 

Η δεύτερη, της οποίας είδα πρόσφατα δείγμα, μοιάζει διαμετρικά αντίθετη, αλλά έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα: υπήρχε πάντοτε ΧΑ, ήμασταν πάντοτε φασίστες, η πλειοψηφία πάντοτε σκεφτόταν έτσι, ή ονειρευόταν να δράσει έτσι. Όμως, αυτός ο καταγγελτικός πεσιμισμός του αποτροπιασμού οδηγεί κι αυτός στην απραξία. Πώς ν' αντιδράσεις στο πάντοτε; 

Πείτε αν θέλετε ότι εμφορούμαι από συνδικαλιστικό συμφέρον, αλλά μ' ενοχλεί πόσο λίγο μαθαίνουμε από την ιστορία. Δεν είναι ούτε ασήμαντο, ούτε προαιώνιο, ούτε αναπότρεπτο φρούτο η ΧΑ. Η νομιμοποίηση της αντικοινωνικής της βίας στα μάτια ολοένα και μεγαλύτερου κομματιού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας έχει συγκεκριμένες αιτίες και καταβολές, υποβοηθήθηκε από συγκεκριμένους μικροκομματικούς υπολογισμούς και συγκεκριμένες πράξεις, παραλείψεις και πολιτικές, στηρίχτηκε στην ανοχή συγκεκριμένων κομματιών της ελληνικής κρατικής δομής, και εξακολουθεί να αντλεί δύναμη από την παραδοσιακή δυσκολία αντίδρασης απέναντι στην ωμή βία. 

Δεν είναι καιρός για ναι μεν αλλά. Ακόμη και την θεωρητική κουβέντα (όπως αυτή που, εκ των πραγμάτων, γίνεται στο διαδίκτυο) ας την κάνουμε με πρακτική στόχευση.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας στο σχόλιό σου. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή ν' αρχίσουμε να κατονομάζουμε αυτές τις _συγκεκριμένες αιτίες και καταβολές_, τους _συγκεκριμένους μικροκομματικούς υπολογισμούς και τις συγκεκριμένες πράξεις _από τα οποία υποβοηθήθηκε, _τις παραλείψεις και πολιτικές και τα συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια της ελληνικής κρατικής δομής _στα οποία στηρίχτηκε. Αλλιώς κινδυνεύουμε να καταντήσουμε κι εμείς κρυφο-Αυριανιστές σαν τον ιστολόγο που εμφανίζεται στο σχόλιό σου, και τον οποίο πολλοί, κατά τεκμήριο σοβαροί άνθρωποι, τον έχουν για φωτεινό παράδειγμα. Και πρώτ' απ' όλα να σκοτώσουμε τον φασίστα που κρύβεται _και_ μέσα μας.
Οι "απέναντί" μας πρέπει να έχουν πρόσωπο και όνομα -ή έστω συγκεκριμένα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά που τους φωτογραφίζουν. Όχι για να προβούμε σε προγραφές αλλά 1) για να φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και χωρίς ήξεις-αφήξεις η δική μας θέση και 2) για να μην πολεμάμε ανεμόμυλους. Ή τη σκιά μας. 
Συμφωνείς;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Συμφωνείς;


Ναι, αλλά επειδή φεύγω τώρα επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

psifio said:


> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε εκείνο το πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που ήταν, είναι, και θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι εθνικιστικό, υπερσυντηρητικό, ξενοφοβικό, ρατσιστικό, μισογύνικο και σε τελική ανάλυση χουντοβασιλικό. Το ότι πριν από χ χρόνια όλοι αυτοί ψήφιζαν ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ και ξερωγώ τι άλλο, δεν αλλάζει τη βάση της νοοτροπίας τους η οποία περιστρέφεται γύρω από το "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" και το "δεν θα γίνεις Έλληνας ποτέ, Αλβανέ-Αλβανέ".



Επειδή εγώ μάλλον σε περνάω μερικά χρόνια, αυτό το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που λες δεν το θυμάμαι από παλιά να είναι τόσο μεγάλο. Ας μην υποτιμάμε τις κοινωνικοοικονομικές συνθήκες καθώς και την πλύση εγκεφάλου από τα ΜΜΕ (κατευθυνόμενη ή όχι, το συζητάμε). 
Ειδικά το "χουντοβασιλικό" δε νομίζω ότι κολλάει και τόσο. Οι Έλληνες κάτω των 50 ίσως έχουν κάποιες αμυδρές παιδικές αναμνήσεις από την πτώση της χούντας και σίγουρα καμιά ανάμνηση της βασιλείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2012)

psifio said:


> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε εκείνο το πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που ήταν, είναι, και θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι εθνικιστικό, υπερσυντηρητικό, ξενοφοβικό, ρατσιστικό, μισογύνικο και σε τελική ανάλυση χουντοβασιλικό. Το ότι πριν από χ χρόνια όλοι αυτοί ψήφιζαν ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ και ξερωγώ τι άλλο, δεν αλλάζει τη βάση της νοοτροπίας τους η οποία περιστρέφεται γύρω από το "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" και το "δεν θα γίνεις Έλληνας ποτέ, Αλβανέ-Αλβανέ".



Για την ύπαρξη των οποίων ποιος φταίει; Το DNA;

Επίσης θεωρώ ότι τα περί χουντοβασιλικών είναι τελείως άκυρα γιατί ο κύριος όγκος των ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ δεν έζησε καν την χούντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ειδικά το "χουντοβασιλικό" δε νομίζω ότι κολλάει και τόσο. Οι Έλληνες κάτω των 50 ίσως έχουν κάποιες αμυδρές παιδικές αναμνήσεις από την πτώση της χούντας και σίγουρα καμιά ανάμνηση της βασιλείας.


Μπορούμε να δούμε τις λέξεις με κάποια ευρύτητα, να καταλάβουμε ποιο είναι το κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που σε δύσκολες στιγμές θα ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο της βλακείας αναζητώντας λύσεις στον (όποιο) μονάρχη ή στη χούντα που τάχατες έχει λύσεις και θα μας ενώσει. Σε αυτούς τους βλάκες απευθύνεται τούτη η φουρνιά του φασισμού. Σε άτομα που σε άλλες στιγμές θα μας τρελάνουν με τον ανορθολογισμό τους ή με τον τρόπο που ανοίγουν το στόμα και χάφτουν εθνικούς και άλλους μύθους. Στα απαίδευτα μυαλά της χώρας (και στους πονηρούς που θα βρουν την ευκαιρία να κάνουν την τύχη τους).


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Νίκελ, η γιαγιά μου όταν σχολίαζε κάποια διαταραχή έλεγε "ένας Μεταξάς σας χρειάζεται", αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ήταν νοσταλγός του φασισμού. Κι όταν έκανα φασαρία με έλεγε _πανούκλα τ'Αγιαντώνη_, που δεν έχω ιδέα τι σημαίνει αλλά προφανώς δεν περιγράφει την ικανότητά μου να σκοτώνω τους πάντες στο πέρασμά μου

Ομοίως και κάθε Έλληνας που λέει "που 'σαι ρε Παπαδόπουλε!" δεν νοσταλγεί τα τανκς, αλλά την εικόνα της δημόσιας τάξης (η μητέρα μου π.χ. λέει ότι ο Πειραιάς επί Σκυλίτση ήταν πεντακάθαρος και παραπέμπει στην ταινία με το Βέγγο με την άσπρη φόρμα που κυνηγάει το σκουπίδι). 
Μην μπερδεύουμε τα σχήματα λόγου με τις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Τροφή για σκέψη παρά τις επιμέρους διαφωνίες μου για κάποιους που μένουν στο απυρόβλητο, αν δεν λιβανίζονται κιόλας, με πολλές πικρές αλήθειες. Νομίζω πως αξίζει να διαβαστεί.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σχήμα λόγου το «πού 'σαι ρε Παπαδόπουλε».

Κατ' αρχάς, επειδή δεν μπορείς να αποσυνδέσεις τα τανκς και τα βασανιστήρια στην ασφάλεια από τον «καθαρό δρόμο». Αν μπορούσες, θα έλεγες «πού 'σαι ρε Ούλωφ Πάλμε», για παράδειγμα. 

Δεύτερον, επειδή ο άνθρωπος που λέει «πού 'σαι ρε Παπαδόπουλε» πιστεύει συνήθως ότι η θέση της γυναίκας είναι διαφορετική από αυτή του άντρα (π.χ. ότι η οικογένεια χάλασε από τότε που η γυναίκα άρχισε να δουλεύει), ότι οι ξένοι είναι κακό πράγμα για τη χώρα, ότι οι Έλληνες είναι ανώτερη ράτσα, ότι η πολλή πολιτική ελευθερία βλάπτει, ότι η αστυνομία καλά κάνει και δέρνει τους διαδηλωτές, ότι η ορθοδοξία είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με τον ελληνισμό, ότι η ελληνική οικογένεια είναι το υπέρτατο αγαθό (κι ας είναι προβληματική, αρκεί η εικόνα που δίνουμε στους άλλους), και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι και ανιστόρητος - και δεν εννοώ ότι δεν έχει πάει στο σχολείο, αλλά ότι τον χαρακτηρίζει ουσιαστική αμορφωσιά σε ό,τι αφορά την παγκόσμια πολιτική και κοινωνική ιστορία. Με δυο λόγια, έχει όλες τις αντιλήψεις και τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός μέσου χουντικού.

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η ειδυλλιακή εικόνα που έχουν οι μεγαλύτεροι για την εποχή της χούντας οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι τότε ήταν νέοι και τους φαίνονταν όλα καλύτερα, και όχι στο ότι η εποχή της χούντας ήταν πράγματι ειδυλλιακή. Λένε για παράδειγμα ότι «τότε δεν υπήρχαν κλέφτες και κοιμόμασταν με τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά», αγνοώντας ότι τότε δεν είχαν τίποτα να τους κλέψουν. Λένε ότι η «χούντα έφτιαξε δρόμους», εννοώντας μεταξύ άλλων την σκοτώστρα Πατρών-Κορίνθου, αγνοώντας ότι την ίδια περίοδο στη δικτατορία της Ισπανίας φτιάχνονταν δρόμοι με τέσσερις λωρίδες στην κάθε κατεύθυνση. Γενικώς λένε, με μια αμετροέπεια που θα έπρεπε να τιμωρηθεί με μια πραγματική χούντα - αλλά τι φταίμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι να τη λουστούμε, όμως;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Ύστερα απ' αυτό, περιμένω _τουλάχιστον _από τους βουλευτές της Αριστεράς να ζητήσουν άρση της ασυλίας αυτών των αποβρασμάτων.
Δεδομένου ότι από τη στιγμή που θα διαβιβαστεί ο φάκελος στον πρόεδρο της Βουλής, μπαίνει αυτεπάγγελτα σε ψηφοφορία. (Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν οι πιο ειδήμονες).
Θα έχουν τ' αρχίδια;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

Εύχομαι από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου σε κάθε έναν από τους παραπάνω χρυσαποτέτοιους να βρεθεί στη ζωή του χωρίς στον ήλιο μοίρα, και να αναγκαστεί να γίνει μετανάστης χωρίς λεφτά σε ξένη χώρα. 

Μέχρι τότε, εύχομαι επιτέλους αυτό το ξεστελιωμένο κράτος να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί, και να τους χώσει όλους μέσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2012)

ξεστελιωμένο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

@bernie #63: Τι σχολίαζες στο #41;

@Δρ7χ: ξεστελιωμένος = διαλυμένος (στην κρητική διάλεκτο). _Μην κουνάς συνέχεια πάνω στην καρέκλα σου, θα την ξεστελιώσεις._
https://www.google.gr/search?num=10....0.0.194.194.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.9JI2EirSCJw
Δεν ξέρω την ετυμολογία. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται _ξεστελειώνω_.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> @bernie #63: Τι σχολίαζες στο #41;



Στο #41 σχολίαζα 1) το πρώτο πληθυντικό που φαινόταν να αφήνει το ρόλο του εισαγγελέα και του αστυνόμου στα χέρια του πολίτη, (δεδομένου ότι κανείς από εμάς δεν είναι βουλευτής) και 2) εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, το _να τους στείλουμε σπίτια τους._ Γιατί, καλέ μου, πριν πάνε στα σπίτια τους, θα πρέπει να περάσουν πρώτα από τα σίδερα που 'ναι για τους λεβέντες αν η Δικαιοσύνη αποφανθεί ότι διέπραξαν αξιόποινες πράξεις.
Και in my book η αντιποίηση αρχής, το αναποδογύρισμα πάγκων με πραμάτειες και γενικά ο τραμπουκισμός συνιστούν αξιόποινες πράξεις. Όχι; (Για να μη μιλήσω για τα υπόλοιπα, που γίνονται καθημερινά αλλά δεν ακούγονται).


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

ΟΚ, κατάλαβα. Αν και πιστεύω ότι το «εμείς» παρέα με το «κράτος» δείχνει ότι δεν εννοούσα τους λεξιλόγους ή τους μεταφραστές ή κάτι άλλο στον πληθυντικό εκτός από τις επίσημες αρχές.

Όσο για τα «σπίτια» τους, ναι, μπορώ να φανταστώ πως κάτι άλλο από το σπίτι τους θα τους σπίτωνε καλύτερα. :)



> Εμείς θα κάνουμε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ένα σύγχρονο, ευνομούμενο, δημοκρατικό κράτος; Να στείλουμε πρώτα απ' όλα τους βουλευτές Γιώργο Γερμενή και Παναγιώτη Ηλιόπουλο στα σπίτια τους;


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Παλάβρα, ο Πάλμε δεν υπήρξε πρόεδρος, πρωθυπουργός ή δικτάτορας της Ελλάδας. 
Συμφωνώ ότι για πολλούς όλα φαίνονται ρόδινα γιατί τότε ήταν νέοι και τα έβλεπαν όλα ρόδινα- βεβαίως το ίδιο δεν είδα να το δεχόμαστε σα δικαιολογία για τον Χριστόδουλο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

Για τα θέματα γυναίκας- οικογένειας- ημιμάθειας κλπ η εντύπωσή μου είναι μια από τα ίδιοι είναι όλοι, ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων και είναι ζήτημα κοινωνικό και εκπαιδευτικό. Το ότι έχει καταφέρει η αριστερά να περάσει στην κοινή γνώμη την άποψη ότι μόνο οι δικοί της είναι προοδευτικοί στα κοινωνικά δε μας λέει και τίποτα. Στο χωριό των παππούδων μου το ΚΚΕ βγαίνει πάντα πρώτο, με ολίγο από ΠΑΣΟΚ για ρουσφέτι (και τώρα ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δαγκωτό όλοι). Δεν είναι κανένα προπύργιο της πολιτικής ορθότητας ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ. Και ξεζουμίζουν τους Αλβανούς στα χωράφια κλπ κλπ οι ίδιοι που μέχρι πριν είκοσι χρόνια μας πρήζανε για το δίκιο του εργάτη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για τα θέματα γυναίκας- οικογένειας- ημιμάθειας κλπ η εντύπωσή μου είναι μια από τα ίδιοι είναι όλοι, ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων και είναι ζήτημα κοινωνικό και εκπαιδευτικό. Το ότι έχει καταφέρει η αριστερά να περάσει στην κοινή γνώμη την άποψη ότι μόνο οι δικοί της είναι προοδευτικοί στα κοινωνικά δε μας λέει και τίποτα. Στο χωριό των παππούδων μου το ΚΚΕ βγαίνει πάντα πρώτο, με ολίγο από ΠΑΣΟΚ για ρουσφέτι (και τώρα ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δαγκωτό όλοι). Δεν είναι κανένα προπύργιο της πολιτικής ορθότητας ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ. Και ξεζουμίζουν τους Αλβανούς στα χωράφια κλπ κλπ οι ίδιοι που μέχρι πριν είκοσι χρόνια μας πρήζανε για το δίκιο του εργάτη.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό - παρόμοιος, αν όχι εντελώς ίδιος, συντηρητισμός υπάρχει και στην αριστερά. Αυτό όμως δεν αθωώνει τη νοσταλγία της χούντας, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2012)

...
Ο Κασιδιάρης απειλεί τους άνδρες της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., iefimerida, 11-9-2012
[...]
Ο κ. Κασιδιάρης επιτέθηκε και στην Αστυνομία λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν δυνάμεις των ΜΑΤ να ελέγχουν τα γραφεία της Χρυσής Αυγής. «*Θα πάνε κατηγορούμενοι οι ένστολοι που έκαναν αυτούς τους ελέγχους γιατί οδηγούν το πολίτευμα σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια*», επισήμανε.
 
Open your eyes, time to wake up
Enough is enough is enough is enough


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2012)

Μα τι λέει, ο τρισάθλιος; Εδώ αυτός και οι υπόλοιποι χρυσαπαυτοί παίρνουν το νόμο στα χέρια τους, τολμάει και πιάνει το πολίτευμα στο στόμα του;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

...εναντίον των τριών βουλευτών της Χρυσής Αυγής που είχαν υποκαταστήσει τους αστυνομικούς και διέλυσαν τους πάγκους μικροπωλητών, σχηματίζεται δικογραφία, η οποία θα σταλεί στη Βουλή. Η ΝΔ, το ΠαΣοΚ, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, το ΚΚΕ, η ΔΗΜΑΡ θα ψηφίσουν υπέρ της άρσης της ασυλίας των τριών βουλευτών και τότε θα αντιμετωπίσουν τη Δικαιοσύνη. Θα είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά που τόσο πολλοί βουλευτές θα ζητήσουν άρση ασυλίας βουλευτών.



http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=474250


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Έλαβα την ακόλουθη είδηση, που δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι το σάιτ αλλά λέει:
_Χρυσαυγίτες έδειραν γιατρό στην Πάτρα που ζήτησε φακελάκι _
(εντάξει, ξερω ότι το φακελάκι δεν το ζήτησε η Πάτρα)



> Ο γιατρός του Νοσοκομείου Ρίου, σύμφωνα με τις καταγγελίες συγγενών του ασθενούς ζήτησε φακελάκι 2.500 ευρώ, προκειμένου να κάνει την εγχείριση.
> *Οι θιγόμενοι συγγενείς, εξοργισμένοι από τη συμπεριφορά του γιατρού, τηλεφώνησαν στην άμεση δράση της Χρυσής Αυγής*, κλιμάκιο της οποίας κατέφτασε στο γραφείο του γιατρού, και αφού τον ξυλοκόπησε, αποχώρησε από το νοσοκομείο _*έχοντας επιτελέσει το καθήκον της*_.
> Το πρωτοφανές περιστατικό, που αποκαλύπτει η εφημερίδα Αλλαγή, συνέβη πριν από τρεις ημέρες. Για το συμβάν, όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα, έχει ενημερωθεί τόσο η διοίκηση του Νοσοκομείου όσο και η 6η Υγειονομική Περιφέρεια που εδρεύει στην Πάτρα.



Τι μου τράβηξε την προσοχή: ότι οι θιγόμενοι ειδοποίησαν τη ΧΑ. Δηλαδή τώρα η ΧΑ είναι χωροφύλακας, εισαγγελέας κλπ. Και την ειδοποίησαν για κάτι που εύκολα θα μπορούσε να έχει χειριστεί η αστυνομία. Πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε ακούσει για γιατρούς με φακελάκια που τους έχουν καταγγείλει στην αστυνομία και τους έχουν συλλάβει; Αλλά φαίνεται το ζητούμενο δεν ήταν η τιμωρία του δράστη με δίκη κλπ, το ζητούμενο ήταν ο ξυλοδαρμός του. 

Ίσως είχε δίκιο εν μέρει το άρθρο που είχε λινκάρει η Μπέρνι πιο πάνω. Στην αρχή πιάσανε όλοι τις πλατείες και τα φάσκελα προς τη Βουλή, τώρα με ενοχλεί ο γείτονας, καλώ τη ΧΑ να τον δείρει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 13, 2012)

SBE, ακόμα και να μην ισχύει -ακόμα- αυτό που λες, είναι προφανές ότι μεθοδεύεται. Δες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ο υγιώς σκεπτόμενος μικροεμποράκος πουλάει σβάστικες (από δεύτερο χέρι)*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/mikroemporxakos/

Και για να γελάσουμε λίγο:
...-και δεν εννοώ την κωμική συνέχεια, όταν προχτές τέσσερα πρωτοπαλίκαρα του βουλευτή Μπαρμπαρούση πήγαν να συνεχίσουν τους ελέγχους στη λαϊκή αγορά του Μεσολογγιού αλλά έπεσαν πάνω σε εμπόρισσα που δεν μάσαγε, με αποτέλεσμα να συλληφθούν οι δύο, να τηλεφωνήσουν στον βουλευτή να τους σώσει — και αυτός, που δεν τον ψήφισαν επειδή έχει υψηλό IQ, έστειλε τους… άλλους δύο στο τμήμα να καθαρίσουν, με αποτέλεσμα να πιαστούν κι αυτοί.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2012)

Τα τάγματα εφόδου κατά μικροπωλητών σε πανηγύρια, πώς καταφέρνουν να ξεχωρίσουν τους αλλοδαπούς που είναι ιδιοκτήτες των πάγκων τους (και πρέπει να τους χτυπήσουν) από εκείνους που δουλεύουν απλώς ανασφάλιστοι σε Έλληνες εργοδότες (και τους στηρίζουν);

Τα Tweets του Forest Gump.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2012)

Προσέξτε πώς ορκίζεται ο κόπανος δίπλα στον Κασιδιάρη. Αν αυτός δεν είναι ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός...


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2012)

Μπορεί να έχει καμιά αγκύλωση στα δάχτυλα ο άνθρωπος. Μπορεί να μην είναι ΧΟ. Χίλια δυο μπορεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπορέι να έχει καμια αγκύλωση στα δάχτυλα ο ανθρωπος. Μπορέι να μην είναι ΧΟ. Χίλια δυο μπορεί.


Εκτός από το να είναι φιλοναζιστής. Έχεις δίκιο, είναι πιο πιθανό να έχει ρευματισμούς...


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2012)

Μπέρνι, καλή η πλάκα, αλλά άλλο ο χαιρετισμός κι άλλο ο όρκος. Ακόμα κι οι Ναζί είχαν διαφορετική χειρονομία για το καθένα. Ποιές είναι οι πιθανότητες να προσπαθεί να κοροϊδέψει τον θρησκευτικό όρκο βουλευτής αυτού του κόμματος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει ανάλυση σε μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε για πλάκα. Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είναι ναζιστής. Ένας απλός νοσταλγός του Μεταξά και της χούντας του Παπαδόπουλου είναι.

http://xristospappas.blogspot.gr/2012/08/4.html


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2012)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ δεν βρίσκω τίποτα αστείο στις πλάκες αυτού του είδους.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)

Κακώς θεωρήσατε ότι ανέβασα τη φωτογραφία για πλάκα. Νομίζω πως είναι σχετικά εύκολο να καταλάβει πια κανείς, από τον τρόπο που εκφράζομαι και από τις φατσούλες που επισυνάπτω, πότε αστειεύομαι, πότε σοβαρολογώ και πότε είμαι εξοργισμένη. Η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία εμπίπτει στην τρίτη κατηγορία και χαίρομαι -κατά κάποιο τρόπο- γιατί ο Νίκελ επιβεβαίωσε τις υποψίες μου γι' αυτό το απόβρασμα που απλώς "μπορεί να προσπαθεί να κοροϊδέψει τον όρκο". Ακόμα κι αν δεν βαρυνόταν με όλα τ' άλλα, αυτό θα έφτανε για μια γερή ροχάλα στη μούρη.
Όχι επειδή ένας βουλευτής δεν έχει δικαίωμα να ορκίζεται με όποιον τρόπο γουστάρει, αλλά επειδή όσοι δεν γουστάρουν να ορκίζονται με τον καθιερωμένο ορκίζονται στη συνείδησή τους ή και καθόλου, αν έχουν το θάρρος.
Ο συγκεκριμένος χαιρετισμός, δηλαδή *ο ναζιστικός,* που αποτελεί χλευασμό όχι μόνο στα ειωθότα της κοινοβουλευτικής δημοκρατίας ή/και στον θρησκευτικό όρκο (ο οποίος προφανώς πρέπει να είναι προαιρετικός μέχρι να καταργηθεί τελείως), αλλά στην απλή νοημοσύνη όποιου θα έβλεπε αυτό το καραγκιοζιλίκι, ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο. 
Με άλλα λόγια, τι δουλειά έχει αυτό το απόβρασμα εκεί μέσα; Βελτιώνει τη σύνθεση του κοινοβουλίου; Κι αν δεν του αρέσει, όπως στον αρχηγό του που δήλωσε ότι νιώθει αηδία μέσα στη Βουλή, αλλά προτιμάει καταστάσεις αυτού του τύπου, γιατί έθεσε υποψηφιότητα για έναν θεσμό που δεν συνάδει με την ιδεολογία του; Ρητορικό το ερώτημα, δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσετε.
Να το ξαναπούμε για να το εμπεδώνουμε (γιατί φαίνεται πως ξεχνιέται εύκολα);
Οι "άνθρωποι" είναι *ΝΑΖΙ*. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

α. δε βλέπω τίποτα στο μήνυμα του Νίκελ και στο σύνδεσμο που δίνει που να επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που λες, μήπως μπορείς να το υποδείξεις, γιατί προφανώς δεν το βλέπω λόγω προχωρημένης ώρας;
β. Όχι, δεν έχει δικαίωμα να ορκίζεται όπως γουστάρει ένας βουλευτής, υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που καλύπτει και τις περιπτώσεις αυτών που δεν θέλουν ή κωλύονται να δώσουν όρκο θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου. Εφόσον αποφασίζει κάποιος να συμμετέχει στον όρκο κατά το τυπικό ΧΟ, δεν μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει. 
γ. Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός, καθώς αυτός γίνεται με την παλάμη σε έκταση και χωρίς τον αντίχειρα από κάτω, όπως είναι στη φωτό, και άμα κοιτάξεις στο ιντερνέτιο υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες με τους ίδιους βουλευτές να χαιρετάνε ναζιστικά. Η χειρονομία της φωτογραφίας είναι το αντίστοιχο αυτών που κάνουν το σταυρό τους σα να παίζουν αόρατο βιολί. Κι αυτός ορκίζεται σα να βαριέται (δηλαδή από την πρώτη μέρα είναι 100% βουλευτής )
δ. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί όλα τα άλλα, και σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά πραγματικά ράμματα για τη γούνα του καθενός τους, δεν χρειάζεται να εφευρίσκουμε ανύπαρκτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Η προσωπική μου άποψη για το θέμα της φωτογραφίας (και όχι μόνο) και θα την πω με πολύ λίγα λόγια για να είναι σαφής: 

Οι ηγέτες της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι πρόβλημα για τη δημοκρατία. Χρησιμοποιούν αυτά που όλοι λέμε για τις καταχρήσεις που έχουν γίνει. Εμείς τα λέμε για να γίνει καλύτερη η δημοκρατία. Αυτοί τα λένε για να την καταλύσουν. Αυτό πρέπει να το θυμίζουμε κάθε φορά. Η ισχύς των επιχειρημάτων τους δεν αγιάζει το λόγο τους — εμείς ξέρουμε τι φωλιάζει στην ψυχή τους και τι κρύβεται στη σκέψη τους. Όσο εκτίθενται με τραμπούκικες επιθέσεις και ένταση της βίας, τόσο πρέπει να επιμένουμε για τη νόμιμη άμυνα της δημοκρατίας. Τα επιχειρήματά μας πρέπει να είναι ισχυρά και να μη νερώνουν τη συνολική μας άποψη και επιχειρηματολογία για αυτούς. Πρέπει να πείθουν και τον κάθε δύσπιστο. Όχι να επιτρέπουν μετατόπιση της συζήτησης στην αστεία λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ποιές είναι οι πιθανότητες να προσπαθεί να κοροϊδέψει τον θρησκευτικό όρκο βουλευτής αυτού του κόμματος;



Χωρίς να μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο και για τον συγκεκριμένο, εξαιρετικά υψηλές. Φαντάζομαι πως είναι γνωστή η σχέση της οργάνωσης με το δωδεκάθεο και η καθαρά οπορτουνιστική (με κρυφά γελάκια και ομολογημένη υποκρισία) μεταστροφή προς την ορθοδοξία, με στόχο τη διεύρυνση της πελατείας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

*Γιατί ανεβαίνει η Χρυσή Αυγή*
Ομοιότητες και διαφορές μεταξύ Αθήνας και... Βαϊμάρης
Του Γιώργου Σιακαντάρη
Τα Νέα, Τρίτη 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4751159


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 14, 2012)

Βίοι παράλληλοι στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο:10 myths of the UK's far right.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Καλή και νηφάλια βρήκα τη συνοπτική τοποθέτηση του Γιάννη Βούλγαρη στα Νέα του Σαββάτου, ακόμα κι αν κάποιος νιώσει ότι θέλει να διαφοροποιηθεί σε σημεία:
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4752173

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με την κλασική (;) ανάλυση, όπως την άκουσα από τον κ. Τσίπρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη:

«Επιφαινόμενο της κρίσης της δημοκρατίας είναι η ανερχόμενη απειλή του φασισμού. Τα σύγχρονα τάγματα εφόδου της Χρυσής Αυγής, που αποτελεί γέννημα θρέμμα, αλλά και τελευταίο αποκούμπι του συστήματος, χρήσιμο εργαλείο αποπροσανατολισμού και αποσταθεροποίησης της δημοκρατίας. Προειδοποιούμε, λοιπόν, όσους απεργάζονται σχέδια αποσταθεροποίησης για να αποπροσανατολίσουν και να ενοχοποιήσουν το λαό μας που αγωνίζεται και αντιστέκεται, ότι τα σχέδιά τους θα πέσουν στο κενό. Η πολιτική τους στηρίζεται στο φόβο, στη βία και στη τρομοκρατία και γεννά εκτρώματα απειλητικά για τη δημοκρατία».

Μπερδεύομαι κάθε φορά με το εύρος της έννοιας «το σύστημα» — και όχι μόνο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Η πομπώδης ανάλυση του Τσίπρα, που χρειάστηκε να τη μεταφράσω σε απλά ελληνικά για να την καταλάβω, μου θυμίζει προετοιμασία του εδάφους για την εγκαθίδρυση αντι-συστημικής δικτατορίας. Το σύστημα (δηλαδή η δημοκρατία) δημιουργεί το Υ φαινόμενο, καταργούμε το σύστημα, στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας, για να καταργήσουμε το φαινόμενο. 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήθελε να πει αυτό. 
Από το άρθρο κρατάω τη φράση:
_ανέξοδος φιλάνθρωπος αντιρατσισμός των μεσαίων και ανώτερων στρωμάτων, μαζί με την ανεδαφική «προλεταριακή αλληλεγγύη» των αριστεριστών_
Οι εκφραστές δηλαδή της πολιτικής ορθότητας στην Ελλάδα. Αυτοί που κυριαρχούν στα ΜΜΕ και που στερούν το λόγο σε όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί τους. 
Που όμως οι ίδιοι έβλεπαν με συμπάθεια τους Αγανακτισμένους πέρσι. Και μου κάνει εντύπωση που πέρσι κανένας δεν τολμούσε να πει τι κάνουμε ρε, όλοι καλά λόγια λέγανε για τις μούντζες προς τη Βουλή και για τα "κινήματα" κλπ.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2012)

_...στις παρέες σας, εκεί όπου μιλάτε ελεύθερα, πόσοι είναι εκείνοι που ευχαριστήθηκαν την προεκλογική μπούφλα που έφαγε η Λιάνα Κανέλλη από τον Ηλ. Κασιδιάρη, αλλά ντρέπονται ή φοβούνται να το πουν παραέξω;_

Εμετικός Κασιμάτης, από την σημερινή Καθημερινή. Δεν είναι το χειρότερο απόσπασμα, παραπάνω μπλέκει τη βούρτσα με την π...α, βάζοντας στο ίδιο καλάθι τον αγώνα των κατοίκων στη Χαλκιδική εναντίον των χρυσωρυχείων, με το σπάσιμο των κράσπεδων στο Σύνταγμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Που όμως οι ίδιοι έβλεπαν με συμπάθεια τους Αγανακτισμένους πέρσι. Και μου κάνει εντύπωση που πέρσι κανένας δεν τολμούσε να πει τι κάνουμε ρε, όλοι καλά λόγια λέγανε για τις μούντζες προς τη Βουλή και για τα "κινήματα" κλπ.


Μη γενικεύεις και μην ταυτίζεις τα μη ταυτιζόμενα. Το «όλοι» επηρεάζεται λίγο από τη θολή αντίληψη λόγω απόστασης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Όπου όλοι βάλε τα ΜΜΕ όπως τα βλέπω από μακριά, ο ταξιτζής που με πήγε στο αεροδρόμιο, ο γείτονας που συζητούσε πολιτικά τόσο δυνατά που τα ακούγαμε, ο παλιός συμμαθητής που βγήκε από τα ρούχα του με το "μαζί τα φάγαμε", και γενικότερα, δεν κάνω επίσημη δημοσκόπηση, παρατηρήσεις καταγράφω. Και η παρατήρησή μου ήταν ότι οι διαφωνούντες δεν ακούγονταν, ίσως γιατί δεν διαφωνούσαν πολύ δυνατά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

Κι εγώ την ίδια εικόνα με της SBE έχω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ την ίδια εικόνα με της SBE έχω.


_Δε ζεις στην Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρεις, και νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι όπως σας τα παρουσιάζουν εκεί _
κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και μου κάνει εντύπωση που πέρσι κανένας δεν τολμούσε να πει τι κάνουμε ρε, όλοι καλά λόγια λέγανε για τις μούντζες προς τη Βουλή και για τα "κινήματα" κλπ.


Πέρσι υπήρχαν πάρα πολλά άρθρα διαφωνίας με τους Αγανακτισμένους, που εξέφραζαν εξίσου πολλές φωνές διαφωνίας. Εκτός κι αν η ενημέρωση κάποιου που μένει στο εξωτερικό προέρχεται μόνο από τα δελτία ειδήσεων, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ ότι το παραπάνω αποτελεί γενίκευση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Elsa said:


> _...στις παρέες σας, εκεί όπου μιλάτε ελεύθερα, πόσοι είναι εκείνοι που ευχαριστήθηκαν την προεκλογική μπούφλα που έφαγε η Λιάνα Κανέλλη από τον Ηλ. Κασιδιάρη, αλλά ντρέπονται ή φοβούνται να το πουν παραέξω;_
> 
> Εμετικός Κασιμάτης, από την σημερινή Καθημερινή.


Κοίτα τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ ο καλοπροαίρετος. Λέει: «*ας κοιτάξουμε πού έχουμε φθάσει*: στις παρέες σας...». Νομίζω ότι επικρίνει το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να χάρηκαν για την μπούφλα που έφαγε η Λιάνα Κανέλλη. Γενικώς μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τον ενοχλεί κάθε μορφή βίας, γι' αυτό εξισώνει (επειδή τον συμφέρει να τις εξισώνει) μορφές της βίας που άλλοι προτιμούν να τις διακρίνουν (επειδή τους συμφέρει να τις διακρίνουν). Δύσκολα πράγματα, δύσκολη για όλους η αντικειμενική και αποστασιοποιημένη ματιά.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 16, 2012)

Μία άλλη οπτική, αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα (και όχι μακροσκελής αυτή τη φορά :)).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και μου κάνει εντύπωση που πέρσι κανένας δεν τολμούσε να πει τι κάνουμε ρε, όλοι καλά λόγια λέγανε για τις μούντζες προς τη Βουλή και για τα "κινήματα" κλπ.



Θα μπορούσα να σε παραπέμψω σε ένα σωρό τοποθετήσεις μου στα μπλογκ που σχολίαζα τότε, (πολλά από τα οποία έχω σταματήσει πια ακόμα και να επισκέπτομαι), όπου υποστήριζα ότι αυτοί που φώναζαν να καεί το μπουρδέλο η βουλή δεν ήθελαν περισσότερη δημοκρατία, αλλά λιγότερη ή και καθόλου. Και ότι το ίνδαλμα των περισσότερων, κρυφό ή φανερό, ήταν ο Γιώργος ο λεβέντης ο καραμπουζουκλής. Όχι καλέ ο Γιωργάκης. Ο άλλος. Εκείνος που τον επικαλούνται υποστηρίζοντας ότι ένας τέτοιος μας χρειάζεται..; Α γειασάν, καλά το κατάλαβες. Αυτός.

Έχει όμως κανένα νόημα να λέμε _εγώ τα έλεγα αλλά ποιος με άκουγε; _


----------



## pidyo (Sep 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γενικώς μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τον ενοχλεί κάθε μορφή βίας, γι' αυτό εξισώνει (επειδή τον συμφέρει να τις εξισώνει) μορφές της βίας που άλλοι προτιμούν να τις διακρίνουν (επειδή τους συμφέρει να τις διακρίνουν).


Μπορεί, σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Σε υποσυνείδητο επίπεδο (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων) είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος ότι μιλάει και για τον εαυτό του όταν αναφέρεται στην κρυφή απόλαυση της μπούφλας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εκτός κι αν η ενημέρωση κάποιου που μένει στο εξωτερικό προέρχεται μόνο από τα δελτία ειδήσεων, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ ότι το παραπάνω αποτελεί γενίκευση.



Βλ. μήνυμα 96 (σε πρόλαβα ότι θα το έλεγες, αν όχι εσύ, σίγουρα κάποιος)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μπορεί, σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Σε υποσυνείδητο επίπεδο (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων) είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος ότι μιλάει και για τον εαυτό του όταν αναφέρεται στην κρυφή απόλαυση της μπούφλας.


Εννοείται, δεν μπορεί να το κρύψει άλλωστε!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η πομπώδης ανάλυση του Τσίπρα, που χρειάστηκε να τη μεταφράσω σε απλά ελληνικά για να την καταλάβω, μου θυμίζει προετοιμασία του εδάφους για την εγκαθίδρυση αντι-συστημικής δικτατορίας. Το σύστημα (δηλαδή η δημοκρατία) δημιουργεί το Υ φαινόμενο, καταργούμε το σύστημα, στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας, για να καταργήσουμε το φαινόμενο.
> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήθελε να πει αυτό.
> Από το άρθρο κρατάω τη φράση:
> _ανέξοδος φιλάνθρωπος αντιρατσισμός των μεσαίων και ανώτερων στρωμάτων, μαζί με την ανεδαφική «προλεταριακή αλληλεγγύη» των αριστεριστών_
> ...





SBE said:


> _Δε ζεις στην Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρεις, και νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι όπως σας τα παρουσιάζουν εκεί _
> κλπ κλπ κλπ





SBE said:


> Βλ. μήνυμα 96 (σε πρόλαβα ότι θα το έλεγες, αν όχι εσύ, σίγουρα κάποιος)



Ξαναδιάβασε προσεκτικά τι έγραψες και τι γράφω εγώ, και μετά πρόβαλε ενστάσεις, αν έχεις. Δεν σου είπε κανείς ότι δεν ενημερώνεσαι επειδή δεν ζεις στην Ελλάδα - αν όμως έχεις _*πράγματι*_ την άποψη ότι κανείς δεν είπε τίποτα αρνητικό για τους Αγανακτισμένους πέρυσι, το μόνο λογικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η ενημέρωσή σου προέρχεται από το δελτίο ειδήσεων του Μέγκα.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κοίτα τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ ο καλοπροαίρετος.



Κοίτα τι καταλαβαίνει όμως, κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος με τις ...κασιματιές: 
Ένα μικρό κείμενο για σένα, ένα μεγάλο “ευχαριστώ” για τη Χρυσή Αυγή


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι αν ο Κασιμάτης δεν πάταγε τον κάλο μερικών με την αναφορά του στη βία της αριστεράς το κείμενό του θα είχε αγνοηθεί. 

ΥΓ Παλάβρα, δεν βλέπω ελληνική τηλεόραση. Όμως, κι ο Ελληγενής που έχει μάλλον διαφορετικές πηγές πληροφόρησης από μένα, λέει ότι έχει σχηματίσει την ίδια εικόνα. Έχουμε και οι δύο μία κοινή πηγή: αυτό το φόρουμ. Η απόσταση αν μη τι άλλο βοηθάει να μην μπερδεύεσαι με μικρότερα και δευτερεύοντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Έχει βρει καμιά δεκαριά καλούς λόγους να τον στολίσει. Το συγκεκριμένο σημείο είναι ίσως το πιο αδύνατο:

Ότι η Λιάνα Κανέλλη, μια γυναίκα άνω των 60, “έφαγε προεκλογική μπούφλα” από τον Κασιδιάρη και όχι τέσσερις σφαλιάρες δημοσίως και ότι στις παρέες σας υπάρχουν πολλοί που το ευχαριστήθηκαν -ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράψω “ευχαριστηθήκατε”;

Δικά μου σχόλια:

«μια γυναίκα άνω των 60»: Εδώ, φίλε, σε μίσησε η Κανέλλη.
“έφαγε προεκλογική μπούφλα” από τον Κασιδιάρη και όχι τέσσερις σφαλιάρες δημοσίως: σημειολογική ανάλυση, που είναι και της μόδας πάλι.
«στις παρέες σας»: Ξέχασε να πει «στις κακές παρέες σας». Αυτό που ο Κασιμάτης αξιοποιεί σαν προσωπική εμπειρία για να βγάλει ένα συμπέρασμα για το γενικότερο χάλι μας, ο συντάκτης το στρέφει εναντίον του. (Όπως έγινε κι εδώ.) Λέει άραγε ψέματα ο Κασιμάτης; Περιορίζεται το φαινόμενο στις παρέες του Κασιμάτη; Δεν μας ενοχλεί που και στις πιο αθώες κουβέντες των φίλων μας όλο και ξεφεύγει πια και λίγος φασισμός; Το ότι το επισημαίνει ο Κασιμάτης μάς ενόχλησε;
ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράψω “ευχαριστηθήκατε”: Το είπε κι ο pidyo. Δεν το είπε ο Κασιμάτης, αλλά πόσο συχνά άραγε τσακώνουμε πια τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό να σκέφτεται αντιδημοκρατικά, να σκέφτεται με αγανάκτηση πράγματα που δεν θα διανοούνταν σε άλλες εποχές; Είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν και άγιοι άνθρωποι, ψημένοι στη ζωή, στον αγώνα, στη μελέτη, που δεν κάνουν τέτοια λάθη. Ας κοιτάξουμε όμως πώς αλλάζει η κοινωνία μας και πώς λιγοστεύουν οι άγιοι.

Τώρα τι γυρεύω εγώ να κάνω το συνήγορο του Κασιμάτη...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έχουμε και οι δύο μία κοινή πηγή: αυτό το φόρουμ.


Ναι, αλλά αυτό το φόρουμ παρέχει εξαιρετικά άνιση ενημέρωση. Άρα οι γενικεύσεις σας πρέπει να είναι πάντα με πολλές επιφυλάξεις. Ειδικότερα πάντως για τους Αγανακτισμένους της πλατείας Συντάγματος, αν αυτό το φόρουμ έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι όλοι τους βλέπαμε με συμπάθεια, ή λάθος κάναμε ή (το πιθανότερο) λάθος τα θυμάσαι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ότι η Λιάνα Κανέλλη, μια γυναίκα άνω των 60...



Εδώ θα τον μισήσω κι εγώ. Και γενικά η ηλικία της Κανέλλη αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές σε σχέση με το περιστατικό, και είναι κυρίως ενδεικτική του πως αντιμετωπίζεται η γυναίκα στην κοινωνία. Αν το χαστούκι το έτρωγε ο Παπαδόπουλος δεν θα είχαμε δημοσιεύματα "βάρεσες τον πατέρα σου, ρε!" ή "χαστούκισες γέρον άνθρωπο", εκτός αν το θύμα ήταν εμφανώς προχωρημένης ηλικίας και ανήμπορο, περπατάει π.χ. με μπαστούνι. Τέλος πάντων, είμαι εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Νομίζω πως η αντίδραση θα ήταν ίδια πάνω κάτω - όταν ένας τριαντάρης χτυπάει κάποιον με τα διπλά του χρόνια, δεν θεωρεί κανείς ότι υπάρχει και καμιά φοβερή ισότητα.

Για το #108 του Νίκελ να προσθέσω ότι ακριβώς επειδή το φόρουμ είναι γλωσσικό, συχνά τα μέλη του δεν συμμετέχουν στα πολιτικά νήματα και, όταν το κάνουν, οι τοποθετήσεις είναι συνήθως πολύ μετριοπαθείς (ιδίως αν κανείς τις συγκρίνει με αυτές που γίνονται σε άλλα μέρη του διαδικτύου). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το φόρουμ αυτό (όπως και κάθε άλλο φόρουμ, για διαφορετικούς λόγους ίσως) δεν μεταφέρει επακριβώς το πολιτικό κλίμα που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα την Χ δεδομένη στιγμή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πιστεύω ότι αν ο Κασιμάτης δεν πάταγε τον κάλο μερικών με την αναφορά του στη βία της αριστεράς το κείμενό του θα είχε αγνοηθεί.
> 
> ΥΓ Παλάβρα, δεν βλέπω ελληνική τηλεόραση. Όμως, κι ο Ελληγενής που έχει μάλλον διαφορετικές πηγές πληροφόρησης από μένα, λέει ότι έχει σχηματίσει την ίδια εικόνα. Έχουμε και οι δύο μία κοινή πηγή: αυτό το φόρουμ. Η απόσταση αν μη τι άλλο βοηθάει να μην μπερδεύεσαι με μικρότερα και δευτερεύοντα.



Ούτε εγώ βλέπω ελληνική τηλεόραση και δη δελτία ειδήσεων. Η πληροφόρησή μου, περί της περιρρέουσας ατμόσφαιρας ήταν το Ίντερνετ και οι γνωστοί μου, συγγενείς και φίλοι. Και συμφωνώ ότι η απόσταση βοηθάει σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## gazakas (Sep 17, 2012)

Σχόλιο στα σχόλια επί των σχολίων μου: Το κείμενο που έγραψα είναι επαναδιατύπωση και "άνοιγμα", για να δανειστώ έναν όρο της υποκριτικής, όσων γράφει ο Κασιμάτης. Το "μια γυναίκα άνω των 60" με βασάνισε ως προς το αν έπρεπε να το γράψω ακριβώς γιατί σκέφτηκα αντιδράσεις όπως της SBE, αλλά το κράτησα γιατί ο Κασιμάτης, ενώ παρουσιάζεται ως θεματοφύλακας της αστικής νομιμότητας, προσπερνά ελαφρά τη καρδία μια επίθεση όπου αν δεν ήταν η Κανέλλη το θύμα της, αλλά κάποια ανώνυμη 60άρα, θα έφριττε. Αυτό με τη σημειολογική ανάλυση δεν το καταλαβαίνω, παρότι έχω εντρυφήσει αρκετά στη σημειωτική: για μένα έχει πάντα σημασία η ακριβολογία και η μετατροπή ενός τετραπλού χαστουκιού σε "προεκλογική μπούφλα" μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον υποβολιμαία. Όσο για τις παρέες όπου κάποιοι ευχαριστήθηκαν την επίθεση στην Κανέλλη, συγγνώμη αλλά, παρότι δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες, δεν είναι σίγουρα οι δικές μου και εξεπλάγην που ο Κασιμάτης μιλάει για αυτή τη χαιρέκακη ευχαρίστηση με τόση άνεση σαν να την ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## gazakas (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εδώ θα τον μισήσω κι εγώ. Και γενικά η ηλικία της Κανέλλη αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές σε σχέση με το περιστατικό, και είναι κυρίως ενδεικτική του πως αντιμετωπίζεται η γυναίκα στην κοινωνία. Αν το χαστούκι το έτρωγε ο Παπαδόπουλος δεν θα είχαμε δημοσιεύματα "βάρεσες τον πατέρα σου, ρε!" ή "χαστούκισες γέρον άνθρωπο", εκτός αν το θύμα ήταν εμφανώς προχωρημένης ηλικίας και ανήμπορο, περπατάει π.χ. με μπαστούνι. Τέλος πάντων, είμαι εκτός θέματος.



Εγώ πάλι δεν μισώ έτσι εύκολα και σου στέλνω μόνο αγάπη. Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι καταλαβαίνεις πως το παράδειγμα με τον Παπαδόπουλο δεν είναι και η πιο εύστοχη αναλογία με την επίθεση στην Κανέλλη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Καλώς τον gazaka στα μέρη μας. Σχόλιο στο σχόλιο στα σχόλια επί των σχολίων σου:
Το περί σημειολογίας ήταν αστείο για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Κακώς δεν είχα βάλει σύνδεσμο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τσιμπολογήματα&p=156845&viewfull=1#post156845

Το ψείρισα το σχόλιο που έκανε παραπάνω η Elsa (ενώ βρήκα πολύ πιο εύστοχα τα σχόλια που κάνεις εσύ, αν και είναι σχόλια που μπορούν να γίνουν σχεδόν καθημερινά για τα γραφτά του Κασιμάτη: γράφει ένα σωστό και δέκα που κάνουν να χάνει το δίκιο του), επειδή έχω μια τάση σχεδόν μαζοχιστική να αναζητώ την κακή πλευρά των ανθρώπων. Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αντιληφθώ ότι συχνά η αγιοσύνη μπορεί να είναι υποκρισία ή ευτύχημα (που δεν τέθηκε σε δοκιμασία)*. Έτσι έγινε λίγη παραπάνω συζήτηση για κάτι δευτερεύον. Ίσως πάντως να είναι καλό κόλπο για να φέρουμε κι άλλους εδώ μέσα. 
:)

* Επεξήγηση: Π.χ. οι Έλληνες δεν ήμασταν ρατσιστές, μέχρι που εμφανίστηκαν οι άλλοι ξένοι, όχι οι τουρίστες, να θέσουν σε δοκιμασία αυτή την πλάνη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

gazakas said:


> Όσο για τις παρέες όπου κάποιοι ευχαριστήθηκαν την επίθεση στην Κανέλλη, συγγνώμη αλλά, παρότι δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες, δεν είναι σίγουρα οι δικές μου και εξεπλάγην που ο Κασιμάτης μιλάει για αυτή τη χαιρέκακη ευχαρίστηση με τόση άνεση σαν να την ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι.



Με αφορμή το άρθρο του Κασιμάτη και της δικής σας απάντησης (καλώς ήρθατε :)), θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρατήρηση επί αυτού: εγώ έχω βρεθεί σε παρέες (που δεν σημαίνει «φίλοι») στις οποίες, το τελευταίο διάστημα, ακούω «καλά της έκανε της [διάφοροι χαρακτηρισμοί]», «κι εγώ θα ψήφιζα (ή _ψήφισα_, ακόμα χειρότερο) χρυσή αυγή επειδή «η αστυνομία πού είναι;/κανείς άλλος δεν κάνει τίποτα/έχω πάθει το ψ» κλπ 

Προτού μου πει κανείς να διαλέγω καλύτερα τις παρέες μου, θέλω να πω κατ' αρχάς πως το να βρεθεί κανείς σε περιβάλλον όπου ακούει κάτι τέτοιο δεν σημαίνει ότι το έχει επιδιώξει -δεν μπορώ να ζητήσω πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων από το φίλο του φίλου προτού βρεθώ μαζί του στον ίδιο χώρο- και πολύ περισσότερο δεν σημαίνει ότι οι απόψεις αυτές εκφράζουν απομονωμένες μειοψηφίες. Η εικόνα που έχω σχηματίσει είναι ότι υπήρχαν αυτές οι τάσεις στην ελληνική κοινωνία, απλώς η ευμάρεια των προ κρίσης χρόνων δεν έδινε λαβή να εκδηλωθούν - κανείς δεν έξυνε την επιφάνεια να δει τη μισαλλοδοξία, το σεξισμό, τον εθνικισμό και την αμορφωσιά που υπάρχει από κάτω. Τώρα όμως, παρατηρώ διάχυση όλων αυτών, μαζί με μια απάθεια απέναντι στη βία ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, μια απόλαυσή της. Και νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να προβληματίσει πολύ τα κόμματα της χώρας -όχι μόνο αυτά που συμμετέχουν στην κυβέρνηση- το γιατί σε μια περίοδο τόσο άγριας κρίσης τα ποσοστά της χρυσής αυγής είναι τα μόνα που ανεβαίνουν.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

gazakas said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν μισώ έτσι εύκολα και σου στέλνω μόνο αγάπη. Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι καταλαβαίνεις πως το παράδειγμα με τον Παπαδόπουλο δεν είναι και η πιο εύστοχη αναλογία με την επίθεση στην Κανέλλη.



Γιατί; Ο Παπαδόπουλος ήταν παρών και είναι της ίδιας περίπου ηλικίας με την Κανέλλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Τον Παπαδάκη εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Α, εννοείς τον Προκόπη Παυλόπουλο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Φτου, #@%[email protected]# μπέρδεψα τους Παπαδο-τέτοιους!
Ποιός ήταν ο παρουσιαστής της εκπομπής;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Ο Παπαδάκης :) Και η Κανέλη είναι 58, ρε παιδιά, μην της βάζετε χρόνια, θα θυμώσει!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, δεν βλέπω ελληνική τηλεόραση.



You don't say...



SBE said:


> Γιατί; Ο Παπαδόπουλος ήταν παρών και είναι της ίδιας περίπου ηλικίας με την Κανέλλη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Έλα βρε Ελληγενή, μην είσαι άδικος. Εγώ βλέπω ελάχιστα τηλεόραση, ποτέ Παπαδάκη (μπλιαχχχχχχχ!), αλλά το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα το είδα στο γιουτούμπ - είχε βουΐξει ο τόπος εκείνη την ημέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έλα βρε Ελληγενή, μην είσαι άδικος. Εγώ βλέπω ελάχιστα τηλεόραση, ποτέ Παπαδάκη (μπλιαχχχχχχχ!), αλλά το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα το είδα στο γιουτούμπ - είχε βουΐξει ο τόπος εκείνη την ημέρα.



Εχμ... μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το είδος του πειράγματος:



SBE said:


> Παπαδόπουλος


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Ελληγενή, επειδή είσαι μικρός δεν θα θυμάσαι ότι παλιά πολύ παλιά τότε που ο Παπαδάκης είχε μαλλιά έκανε καθημερινή εκπομπή στην ΕΡΤ και τότε ήμουνα Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και η Κανέλη είναι 58, ρε παιδιά, μην της βάζετε χρόνια, θα θυμώσει!


Αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Η Κανέλλη είναι γεννημένη το '54. Ακόμα και οι άντρες, στην εποχή μας, αν είναι 58 ετών και τους πεις "πάνω από 60", μάλλον θα πειραχτούν.


----------



## gazakas (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φτου, #@%[email protected]# μπέρδεψα τους Παπάδο-τέτοιους!
> Ποιός ήταν ο παρουσιαστής της εκπομπής;



Τέλος πάντων, εγώ εννόησα το δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλο, αλλά αφού μιλάς για κάποιον από τους παρευρισκομένους στην εκπομπή, είτε τον Παπαδάκη είτε τον Παυλόπουλο, θα το θεωρούσα και πάλι απαράδεκτο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, όταν συζητάμε την τρέχουσα επικαιρότητα ο δικτάτορας Παπαδόπουλος έχει τόση σχέση όση κι ο Μεγαλέξαντρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, επειδή έισαι μικρός δεν θα θυμάσαι ότι παλια πολύ παλιά τότε που ο Παπαδάκης είχε μαλλιά έκανε καθημερινή εκπομπη στην ΕΡΤ και τότε ήμουνα Ελλάδα.



Μάλλον δεν ήπιες ακόμα απογευματινό καφέ. Το σχόλιό μου ήθελε να πει "αν λες τον Παπαδάκη Παπαδόπουλο, είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι έχεις χρόνια να δεις τηλεόραση -άσχετα αν ήξερες τον Παπαδάκη κάποτε".

ΥΓ: το όνομά μου γράφεται με δύο νι:glare:


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ δεν πίνω καφέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ δεν πίνω καφέ.



Αν μου πεις ότι πίνεις το ζεστό μπουγαδόνερο που ονομάζεται τσάι, θα χάσω πάσα ιδέα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Δεν πίνω ζεστά ροφήματα και μπουρμπουληθρέ αναψυκτικά.


----------



## rogne (Sep 17, 2012)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231213454

*Αυστηρότερες ποινές για αδικήματα που διαπράττουν παράνομοι μετανάστες*

Με εντολή του πρωθυπουργού, η Γενική Γραμματεία της Κυβέρνησης προωθεί προς το υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, νομοθετική ρύθμιση, τέτοια ώστε, όταν οι παράνομοι μετανάστες τελούν οποιοδήποτε εκ δόλου αδίκημα, η παράνομη είσοδός τους στη χώρα να εκλαμβάνεται ως επιβαρυντική περίσταση. Δηλαδή, εφόσον ένας παράνομος μετανάστης συλληφθεί για εκ δόλου αδίκημα, τότε η ποινή η οποία θα του επιβληθεί, θα είναι ανώτερη εκείνης που προβλέπει ο Ποινικός Κώδικας για τους νόμιμους πολίτες.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η ποινή θα αυξάνει κλιμακωτά ανάλογα με τη βαρύτητα του αδικήματος.

Ως αιτιολογία για τη ρύθμιση αυτή, αναφέρεται ότι δεν είναι νοητό άτομα που έχουν εισέλθει λαθραία στη χώρα, να έχουν την ίδια ποινική μεταχείριση με τους νόμιμους μετανάστες ή τους ημεδαπούς.

Την κίνηση επικρότησε η Χρυσή Αυγή. «Τρεις μόλις ημέρες μετά την πρόταση της Χρυσής Αυγής για θέσπιση ιδιωνύμου κατά της εγκληματικότητας των λαθρομεταναστών η κυβέρνηση δείχνει να ξυπνάει. Περιμένουμε να δούμε και πράξεις πέρα από τις εξαγγελίες και τις επικοινωνιακές φούσκες των τελευταίων εβδομάδων...» αναφέρει σχετική ανακοίνωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πίνω ζεστά ροφήματα και μπουρμπουληθρέ αναψυκτικά.



Και με τι συντηρείσαι στην ζωή;


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και με τι συντηρείσαι στην ζωή;


Με τη Λεξιλογία, Ελληγεννή. First things first.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Themis said:


> Με τη Λεξιλογία, Ελληγεννή. First things first.


Εννοείται. 
Και με στερεά τροφή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

> *Αυστηρότερες ποινές για αδικήματα που διαπράττουν παράνομοι μετανάστες*



Ο τίτλος είναι παραπλανητικός, γιατί διαφορετικές ποινές για το ίδιο αδίκημα είναι αντισυνταγματικό, δεν είναι;



> η παράνομη είσοδός τους στη χώρα να εκλαμβάνεται ως επιβαρυντική περίσταση.



Αυτό είναι άλλο. Αυτό λέει ότι αν για ένα αδίκημα προβλέπεται φυλάκιση 5-10 χρόνια, λόγω επιβαρυντικών περιστάσεων η ποινή δεν θα είναι πέντε χρόνια. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν ήδη επιβαρυντικά για σεσημασμένους εγκληματίες. Όμως δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να θεωρείται η παράνομη είσοδος στη χώρα επιβαρυντικό, αφού όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η ποινή τόσο πιο πολλά λεφτά ξοδεύουμε για τους αλλοδαπούς εγκληματίες. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επιβάλλεται η μικρότερη δυνατή ποινή με απέλαση με το τέλος της ποινής- αλλά σοβαρή απέλαση, να τον πηγαίνουν από τη φυλακή στο αεροδρόμιο. Ακόμα καλύτερα, να υπογράψουμε καμιά συμφωνία με ορισμένες χώρες προέλευσης και να τους στέλνουμε φυλακή στην πατρίδα τους, να είναι με συμπατριώτες τους. Αυτό νομίζω θα ήταν ισχυρός αποτρεπτικός παράγοντας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Μπορεί να καταδικάζεις κάθε μορφή βίας, αλλά δεν βάζεις κάθε μορφή βίας στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Από την άλλη, δεν βοηθούν οι κλασικές αριστερές αναλύσεις του είδους «η Χρυσή Αυγή αποτελεί το μακρύ χέρι του συστήματος». Αυτά γράφει ο Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης για το ψήφισμα της επιτροπής δεοντολογίας της Βουλής για τη Χρυσή Αυγή. 
Λειψές αναλύσεις (protagon.gr)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2012)

Πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα και το άρθρο της Άννας Διαμιανίδη: Το μακρύ χέρι (protagon.gr)

Ακούω μια φράση κι αναρωτιέμαι αν ακούω καλά: «Θεωρούμε ότι αυτή η οργάνωση, (Χρυσή Αυγή) που η δράση της βρίσκεται έξω από τα όρια της νομιμότητας, δεν είναι μια τυχαία οργάνωση, αλλά είναι το μακρύ χέρι του συστήματος…»

Απόσπασμα από το λόγο του Τσίπρα. Κάτι μου θυμίζει… α, ναι, το είδα προχτές γραμμένο σε κάποιο άρθρο. «Η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι συστημική». Δεν πρόκειται για ρητορικό σχήμα εν τη ρύμη του λόγου, αλλά για μια ιδέα που κυκλοφορεί και γράφεται, για ένα κλισέ περίπου αυτονόητο. 

Τι πάει να πει αυτό; Ποιανού συστήματος είναι μακρύ χέρι η ΧΑ;​


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

Ε, καλά τώρα... Γιατί κάνει πως δεν καταλαβαίνει η κ. Δαμιανίδη; 
Όπως λέει και το πρώτο σχόλιο από κάτω, δεν χρειάζεται αλυσίδες για να γίνει κάποιος δούλος. Και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη για τους ευγενείς στόχους της σημερινής αστικής δημοκρατίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Τη σχετική απορία μου την έχω καταθέσει ήδη από το #90. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη συζητήσω τώρα. Αν ωστόσο χρησιμοποιήσουμε την κλασική ανάλυση για «μακρύ χέρι του συστήματος» όταν συζητάμε για τη Χρυσή Αυγή, σε λίγο τους βλέπω να περπατούν καμαρωτοί στη στράτα και να λένε: «Εμείς είμαστε το μακρύ χέρι του συστήματος». Μπορεί να το βγάλουν και σε μπλουζάκια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Έλσα για σκέψου το εξής: ποιούς βολεύουν οι ισχυρισμοί ότι η ΧΑ είναι απλώς η τωρινή ενσάρκωση παλιού και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένου φαινομένου της ελληνικής κοινωνίας; Ο ισχυρισμός αυτός υπάρχει στο άρθρο που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ και έχει ειπωθεί και εδώ μέσα πολλές φορές και γενικώς ακούγεται. Εγώ βλέπω να βολεύει όσους για ψύλλου πήδημα αποκαλούσαν φασίστα όποιον διαφωνούσε μαζί τους κι όσους αρνούνται να αναγνωρίσουν την ευθύνη τους στην άνοδο της ΧΑ. Δικαιολογίες του τύπου "έτσι ήμασταν πάντα σαν λαός αλλά ψηφίζαμε άλλα κόμματα" δεν είναι σοβαρές πολιτικές αναλύσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν και ποιους βολεύουν, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αγνοούμε την μετακατοχική ατιμωρησία των δοσίλογων και των ταγματασφαλιτών και την αντίστοιχη μεταπολιτευτική ατιμωρησία των χουντικών. Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι η Χ.Α. γεννήθηκε στο Σύνταγμα πριν 2 χρόνια. Αν ναι, διάβασε τα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα του Ιού. Η αύξηση των ποσοστών της, είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο αλλά όχι ανεξήγητο ούτε ουρανοκατέβατο φαινόμενο, για το οποίο δεν είναι καθόλου άμοιρα ευθυνών τα ΜΜΕ, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν να ρίξουν όλη την ευθύνη στην πολιτική της Αριστεράς σε σχέση με το μεταναστευτικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Η ανόρθωση του ναζισμού στην Ευρώπη με τη ματιά του Ισπανού σκιτσογράφου


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Έλσα, σου μιλαώ για το 2012 και μου μιλάς για το 1945 και το 1975.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλσα, σου μιλαώ για το 2012 και μου μιλάς για το 1945 και το 1975.



Είναι πολύ μακρύ λέμε το_ χέρι του συστήματος_, πάει σε βάθος χρόνου...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλσα για σκέψου το εξής: ποιούς βολεύουν οι ισχυρισμοί ότι η ΧΑ είναι απλώς η τωρινή ενσάρκωση παλιού και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένου φαινομένου της ελληνικής κοινωνίας; [...] Δικαιολογίες του τύπου "έτσι ήμασταν πάντα σαν λαός αλλά ψηφίζαμε άλλα κόμματα" δεν είναι σοβαρές πολιτικές αναλύσεις.





SBE said:


> Έλσα, σου μιλαώ για το 2012 και μου μιλάς για το 1945 και το 1975.



Χμμμ... Δηλαδή το "παλιό και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο" ξεκινάει από το 2012. Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

_Εγώ_ δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι πρόκειται για παλιό και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο φαινόμενο. Προφανώς μπερδεύτηκες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Εγώ_ δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι πρόκειται για παλιό και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο φαινόμενο. Προφανώς μπερδεύτηκες.



Αυτό είναι σαφές. Όμως οι υποστηρίζοντες το αντίθετο, από πού πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν, για να σου αποδείξουν του λόγου τους το αληθές; Προφανώς θέλεις να γίνεται κουβέντα μόνο με τους δικούς σου όρους και μόνο πάνω σε όσα θες εσύ να ειπωθούν.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Ας πιάσουμε το '45 τότε, κι ας καθίσουμε να μιλάμε για παντα για τότε και να αγνοούμε το παρόν. Αυτό δεν κάνουν ολοι στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις;


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ας πιάσουμε το '45 τότε, κι ας καθίσουμε να μιλάμε για παντα για τότε και να αγνοούμε το παρόν. Αυτό δεν κάνουν ολοι στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις;



Μίλα μας, λοιπόν, για το παρόν. Πες κάτι, όμως.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Βλ. 141


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Μίλα μας, λοιπόν, για το παρόν. Πες κάτι, όμως.





SBE said:


> Βλ. 141



Δηλαδή, και γιαυτό, φταίει η τρελή κι ανεύθυνη Αριστερά και το τελευταίο σοβιετικό καθεστώς της Ευρώπης.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Βλ. 141



Ε, το γέλιο βγαίνει πλέον αβίαστα. Αυτό ακριβώς το ποστ είχα στο μυαλό μου όταν είπα "πες κάτι". Χαιρετίσματα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που ψυχαγωγείστε.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Σχετικό: 
Σήμερα, στις 19.30, συζήτηση με τίτλο: “Αντιμέτωποι με το νεοφασισμό σήμερα”, στο Σύλλογο Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων (Ερμού 134-136)

Ομιλητές: Νίκος Γιαννόπουλος, Άρτεμις Καλοφύρη, Μάκης Κουζέλης, Νικόδημος Μάινα Κινύουα, Δημήτρης Χριστόπουλος

Το τελευταίο διάστημα, αισθανόμαστε καθημερινά ότι η δράση της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι πλέον ανεξέλεγκτη. Είναι σαφές ότι δεν πλήττει μόνο τους μετανάστες, τους ρομά, τους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους· πλήττει τη δημοκρατία, την κοινωνία, τον πολιτισμό και απειλεί –κι αυτό δυστυχώς δεν είναι σχήμα λόγου– τη σωματική ακεραιότητα και τη ζωή μας. Η δράση αυτή, σε συνδυασμό με την κοινοβουλευτική εκπροσώπηση της Χρυσής Αυγής, την αυξημένη δημοσκοπική καταγραφή της, την αδράνεια, τουλάχιστον, των κρατικών αρχών, τη σιωπή μεγάλου μέρους του πολιτικού και δημοσιογραφικού κόσμου (για να μην αναφερθούμε σε περιπτώσεις άμεσης υποστήριξης από εφημερίδες όπως το Πρώτο Θέμα), συνθέτουν ένα εφιαλτικό σκηνικό.
Με αυτές τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα, και θεωρώντας ότι η ανάγκη πλατιάς αντιφασιστικής δράσης αποτελεί άμεση προτεραιότητα, τα «Ενθέματα» της Αυγής, σας καλούμε στην εκδήλωση «Αντιμέτωποι με το νεοφασισμό σήμερα. Μια συζήτηση γα την άνοδο της Χρυσής Αυγής και την έξαρση της ρατσιστικής βίας», που οργανώνουμε μαζί με το περιοδικό Unfollow, την Τετάρτη 19 Σεπτεμβρίου, ώρα 19.30, στον κήπο του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων (Ερμού 134-136). 
Θα μιλήσουν:
Νίκος Γιαννόπουλος, μέλος του Δικτύου για τα Κοινωνικά και Πολιτικά Δικαιώματα
Άρτεμις Καλοφύρη, φιλόλογος, μέλος της Πρωτοβουλίας ενάντια στο φασισμό και τη ρατιστική βία
Μάκης Κουζέλης, καθηγητής κοινωνικής θεωρίας και κοινωνιολογίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.
Νικόδημος Μάινα Κινύουα, ΜΚΟ Asante
Δημήτρης Χριστόπουλος, πανεπιστημιακός μέλος του Συντονιστικού της Πρωτοβουλίας για την Υπεράσπιση της Κοινωνίας και της Δημοκρατίας

Μετά την εκδήλωση, η συζήτηση θα συνεχιστεί με ποτό στον κήπο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Κάθε αντίδραση σ' αυτό το βδέλυγμα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Η κότα με τη χρυσή αυγή 
Γράφει ο Τέο Ιωάννου


«Εντάξει, μαμά, ό,τι πεις, για όλα φταίνε οι Αλβανοί». Η αντοχή απέναντι στα ρατσιστικά στερεότυπα της μαμάς έχει και τα όριά της. Κάποια στιγμή φτάνεις σε ένα σημείο κορεσμού, πέρα απ' το οποίο την αφήνεις να πιστεύει ότι ο λόγος για τον οποίο η τελευταία μέτρηση της ΕΥΔΑΠ ήταν λανθασμένη είναι, όντως, γιατί η εταιρία προσλαμβάνει αλβανούς υπαλλήλους για την καταγραφή των μετρητών.

Και όχι, η 75χρονη μανούλα δεν είναι τόσο ευφάνταστη για ένα τέτοιο σενάριο ρατσιστικής φαντασίας. Της το μετέφερε ο 48χρονος γαμπρός της που, μεταξύ άλλων, πιστεύει ότι αγοράζοντας ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή υψηλής ευκρίνειας και συνδέοντάς τον με την οπίσθιας προβολής, τετράγωνη τηλεόρασή του, θα βλέπει τα κανάλια σε High Definition.

Ένα περιστατικό, χίλιες σκέψεις. Προκαταλήψεις, φοβικά σύνδρομα, ημιμάθεια και ισχυρογνωμοσύνη – ένα εκρηκτικό μείγμα σε μια φέτα καθημερινότητας που καταλύει τη λογική. Σε έναν αβέβαιο κόσμο διαρκούς φτωχοποίησης, οι ιδέες, οι αρχές, η ακεραιότητα και η κοινή λογική υποχωρούν τρέχοντας. Και στη θέση τους η μισαλλοδοξία, η υστεροβουλία, η περιχαράκωση και ο φόβος παρελαύνουν. Όχι μόνο ανενδοίαστα, αλλά και εντελώς αυτάρεσκα.

Τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες ζω σε ένα δηλητηριώδες περιβάλλον. Μετά από 13 συνεχόμενους μήνες ανεργίας, εγκατέλειψα το ενοικιαζόμενο διαμέρισμά μου και μετακόμισα για πρώτη φορά μετά από 28 χρόνια στο πατρικό μου σπίτι. Στο παιδικό μου δωμάτιο, δίπλα στην κρεβατοκάμαρα μιας μαμάς με την οποία ξαναγνωρίστηκα απ' την αρχή εξ' ανάγκης. Μου πήρε λίγες εβδομάδες πριν συνειδητοποιήσω το τίμημα του μαγειρεμένου φαγητού και των σιδερωμένων t-shirts: ένα ακατάσχετο tabloid κουτσομπολιό και μια άνευ προηγουμένου επίδειξη συνδρόμων προκατάληψης, ξενοφοβίας και καταδίωξης, απέναντι στα οποία η λογική επιχειρηματολογία και η νηφαλιότητα δεν έχουν την παραμικρή τύχη.

Και σα να μην έφτανε το γενεαλογικο-ιδεολογικό χάσμα, ήρθε και η επανασύσταση με την οικογένεια της άνεργης αδελφής μου. Η 44χρονη sista δηλώνει υπερήφανη ρατσίστρια, φιλικά προσκείμενη στους χρυσαυγίτες και φανατική υποστηρίκτρια του δόγματος «πας μη Έλλην βάρβαρος». Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά της, η προσωπική τραυματική εμπειρία της με τους μετανάστες; Όταν πριν από μερικά χρόνια στήθηκε στην ουρά για να αγοράσει μαθητικά βιβλία για την 15χρονη σήμερα ανιψιά μου, σοκαρίστηκε βλέποντας μπροστά της αλβανές μαμάδες να παίρνουν τα ίδια βιβλία δωρεάν με κουπόνια!

Θα φανταζόταν κανείς το μέγεθος του σοκ της επανασύστασης με τέτοια μάζα προκαταλήψεων. Κάθε άλλο. Εξοικειωμένος ήμουν με αυτή τη νοοτροπία όταν αποστασιοποιήθηκα από την οικογένεια στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια. Η μαμά και η αδελφή δεν είναι κακοί άνθρωποι (για το γαμπρό η ετυμηγορία εκκρεμεί). Κάθε άλλο.

Όμως δεν ήταν προετοιμασμένες για το κραχ των ημερών. Όπως σχεδόν κανείς, άλλωστε. Ο πειρασμός να μεταθέσεις το φταίξιμο από την πάρτη σου (ως ανεύθυνος πολίτης, ιδιοτελής ψηφοφόρος, άνθρωπος χωρίς αρχές, ανεκτικός στη διαφθορά και την αναξιοκρατία) σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο (πολιτικό, λαμόγιο, λαθρομετανάστη) είναι μεγάλος. Οι αντιστάσεις που χρειάζεται να επιδείξεις απέναντι στο βολικό τείχος της μισαλλοδοξίας γίνονται όλο και πιο θολές.

Αυτή η κρίση, η πιο μαζική φτωχοποίηση του ιθαγενούς πληθυσμού εδώ και τέσσερις γενιές, βγάζει το χειρότερο εαυτό μας (ή, αναλόγως της κοσμοθεωρίας σου, την πιο κρυστάλλινη φύση μας). Οι κάτοικοι της ψωροκώσταινας βρίσκουν καταφύγιο στην περιχαράκωση. Φροντίζουν να εξασφαλίσουν την πάρτη τους με κάθε τρόπο, εις βάρος των πάντων – συναδέλφων, φίλων, υπαλλήλων, προϊσταμένων, κράτους, δεοντολογίας, ανεκτικότητας. Πας μη ημέτερος, βάρβαρος. Έτσι, μοιραία, καταλήγουν οπαδοί της πιο επικίνδυνης νεοελληνικής αίρεσης – της αυθαιρεσίας.

Μακρά η παράδοση της αυθαιρεσίας σε αυτή τη μπανανία. Από τον κουραδόμαγκα που σου κλέβει τη θέση στην ουρά της τράπεζας, μέχρι το ζοχαδιασμένο οδηγό που πετάγεται σαν πούτσα μπροστά σου από το στενό με το STOP. Από το λαμόγιο που συνωμοτεί για να κλέψει το δημόσιο με μαϊμού σύνταξη και επιδόματα, μέχρι το νεόπλουτο «επιχειρηματία» που κλέβει την εφορία επειδή απλά μπορεί.

Και πριν την κρίση ήμασταν ένα μπουλούκι άναρχων αυθαιρέτων, αλλά τώρα δεν μπαίνουμε καν στον κόπο να το κρύψουμε. Σαν πιστολέρο στην άγρια δύση, παίρνουμε κάθε είδους «δικαιώματα», γιατί απλά δε βρίσκεται κανείς να μας τα αμφισβητήσει. Μεταξύ άλλων και το «δικαίωμα» να καταδιώκουμε, δέρνουμε και σκοτώνουμε «σκούρους».

Η δημοσκοπική άνοδος των χρυσαυγιτών δε θα έπρεπε να μας σοκάρει. Είναι μια ομάδα πιστολέρο που αυθαιρετούν καθημερινά γιατί κανείς (και κυρίως το οργανωμένο κράτος) δε βρίσκεται να τους σταματήσει. Με όλο το σεβασμό προς τους συντρόφους μου της Αριστεράς, το φαινόμενο των μελανοχιτώνων γκάνγκστερ στις γειτονιές της χώρας δεν είναι το περιβόητο «αυγό του φιδιού». Παράγωγο της γονιδιακής αυθαιρεσίας μας είναι. Στη Γερμανία της Βαϊμάρης οι ναζί και τα S.A. είχαν ιστορικό υπόβαθρο, αιτίες και αφορμές πριν οδηγήσουν τη χώρα στον ολοκληρωτισμό. Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης είναι λογική συνέχεια της καουμπόικης παράδοσης του νεοέλληνα κουραδόμαγκα. Δεν είναι το αυγό του φιδιού. Είναι το αυγό της κότας που δε βρίσκεται κανείς να τη φοβίσει για να σταματήσει να κακαρίζει.

Η μόνη διαφορά τους από εμάς είναι ότι διαθέτουν οργάνωση και πειθαρχία. Αν όλες οι γριές της χώρας διέθεταν αντίστοιχη πειθαρχία και οργάνωση στα τηλεοπτικά τους ήθη, τα κανάλια θα το ξανασκέφτονταν να ξαναγοράσουν τουρκική σαπουνόπερα. Αντ' αυτού, αφήνουν τους φόβους και το κουτσομπολιό τους ανεξέλεγκτα.

Παρέα με εκπροσώπους της γενιάς μου, οι οποίοι γουστάρουν τα αυθαίρετα χαστούκια στους άχρηστους πολιτικούς που οι ίδιοι ψηφίζουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, ρίχνουν καλαμπόκι στο κοτέτσι με τα «χρυσά αυγά». Και για πότε τα αυγά θα γίνουν αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, ούτε που θα το καταλάβουν. Γιατί –μεταξύ άλλων- έχουμε και τις κότες που μας αξίζουν. Και συχνά πυκνά τους μοιάζουμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2012)

Ενα δυο πράγματα που δε μου αρέσουν στο άρθρο: η ασέβεια προς την οικογένειά του υπέρ του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού. Σόι του είναι, τώρα ανακάλυψε τα κουσούρια τους; Αλλά έστω...
Από το υπόλοιπο στην ουσία βγαίνει η έλλειψη παιδείας σαν αιτία για την περαση της ΧΑ. Αλλά είναι μόνο η έλλειψη παιδείας; Επιπλέον, η έλλειψη παιδείας με παραπέμπει στο ότι αν εκπαιδευτούμε θα αλλάξουμε απόψεις. Χμ, για τι είδους εκπαίδευση μιλαμε, δηλαδή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Τι γράφει στο τατουάζ του ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής, Παναγιώτης Ηλιόπουλος; (*LifO*)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 3, 2012)

Κάποιος εκεί στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο κάνει μαύρο -πολύ μαύρο- χιούμορ: 
Ms Eleni ZAROULIA, Greece, Chrysi Avgi
MP's role(s) in Committee(s) and Sub-Committee(s): Member: Committee on *Equality and Non-Discrimination*  :scared:

(Αυτοί δεν ήταν που περιφρονούσαν τους αλήτες, χαραμοφάηδες του κοινοβουλίου κλπκλπ; Διεφθάρησαν ακόμα κι αυτοί από τους παχυλούς μισθούς; Ω, καιροί, ω ήθη!  )


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Ο Βηματοδότης της περασμένης Κυριακής ήταν προφητικός. Μήπως θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε και τις άλλες προβλέψεις του;

Τι ετοιμάζει η Χρυσή Αυγή μετά τη γνωστή... «εμφάνιση» στη Ραφήνα; Γνώστες προσώπων και πραγμάτων βεβαιώνουν συνεργάτη μου ότι στο κόμμα του κ. Ν. Μιχαλολιάκου επικρατεί προβληματισμός για την ενδεδειγμένη στρατηγική. Προς το παρόν εξετάζονται με άκρα μυστικότητα δύο «δραστικές» επιλογές. *Η πρώτη είναι η πρόκληση επεισοδίου εντός του Κοινοβουλίου.* Να συνδυαστεί δηλαδή η ψήφιση των μέτρων με αποδοκιμασίες και προπηλακισμό κάποιου μνημονιακού βουλευτή. Η επιλογή αυτή εξασφαλίζει διεθνή δημοσιότητα, αλλά ενέχει τον «κίνδυνο» να δοθεί στην κυβέρνηση η λαβή που αναζητεί για να θέσει το κόμμα εκτός νόμου.
Η δεύτερη επιλογή είναι λιγότερο θεαματική, αλλά πολύ πιο σοβαρή σε θεσμικό επίπεδο. Λίγη ώρα πριν από την ψήφιση των μέτρων οι βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής θα μπορούσαν να παραιτηθούν προκαλώντας πρόωρες εκλογές στις περιφέρειες στις οποίες εκλέγονται - δηλαδή στις μεγαλύτερες της χώρας. Αυτή θα ήταν μια πραγματική πράξη αποσταθεροποίησης. Θα το τολμήσουν; Θυμίζω ότι κάτι ανάλογο έπραξε το ΠαΣοΚ το 1992 όταν παραιτήθηκαν οι βουλευτές της Β' Αθηνών προκαλώντας εκλογές στη μεγαλύτερη περιφέρεια τις οποίες έχασε η ΝΔ, η οποία βρισκόταν στην κυβέρνηση.
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=477152


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2012)

Και πώς (και γιατί) θα αποσταθεροποιηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο η χώρα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς (και γιατί) θα αποσταθεροποιηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο η χώρα;


Δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ερμηνεύσω το μυαλό του Βηματοδότη όταν ερμηνεύει τη σκέψη της Χρυσής Αυγής. Υπάρχουν και κάποια άβατα σ' αυτή τη ζωή. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2012)

Κράτος που συλλαμβάνει "Παστίτσιους" και αφήνει ανενόχλητους τύπους σαν τους παρακάτω δεν έχει καμία θέση, όχι μόνο στην ευρωπαϊκή οικογένεια, αλλά σε ολόκληρο τον δημοκρατικό κόσμο. Κράτος ξεφτιλισμένο, κράτος ξοφλημένο.











Πάτος edition από το Ελληνάκι


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

Georgia State Trooper in riot gear at a KKK protest in a north Georgia city back in the 80s. 
The Trooper is black. Standing in front of him and touching his shield is a curious little boy dressed in a Klan hood and robe.

Τη βρήκα εδώ

Κι ένα σχόλιο από κάτω:

Rodgers & Hammerstein put it best:

"You have to be taught to hate and fear
you have to be taught from year to year. 
It has to be drummed in your dear little ear.
You have to be carefully taught."

Κάθε ομοιότητα ανάμεσα σε αυτή την εικόνα και την αμέσως προηγούμενη _δεν είναι καθόλου συμπτωματική._


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Χρυσαυγίτικα trolls: Ένας Οδηγός Χρήσης, του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη, από την Athens Voice:


[...]
Όμως υπάρχει κάτι σε αυτά τα χρυσαυγίτικα σχόλια, που αποτελεί ιερό κανόνα. Πρόκειται για την τεχνική της μπάλας στην εξέδρα: Για παράδειγμα, αν το κείμενο αυτό τελείωνε εδώ, ο πρώτος χρυσαυγίτης θα σχολιάσει, κάτι τέτοιο: «Όσο για τους αγράμματους χιμπατζήδες που αναφέρετε, να χαίρεστε τους γραμματισμένους «δημοκρατικούς» χιμπατζήδες που κατάκλεψαν κτλ…»
[...]
Με άλλα λόγια, είναι σα να βυθίζεται ένα καράβι λόγω κακών χειρισμών του πληρώματος και οι χρυσαυγίτες να ισχυρίζονται ότι το να σπουδάζεις καπετάνιος είναι προδοτικό και δοσιλογικό γιατί κάνει τα πλοία να ναυαγούν! Και στη συνέχεια να προτείνουν αντί για τιμόνι να οδηγούνται τα πλοία με ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς. Α, και εν τω μεταξύ, για να σε προσέξουν όλοι, να πλακώνεις και στο ξύλο τους επιβάτες της Γ’ θέσης (και μερικές γυναίκες γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο). Ναι, αυτή ακριβώς είναι η αναλογία.
Και κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το post αυτό και έρχεται η ώρα του σχολίου. Οπότε, για να μην ενοχλείς αυτόν που σε καθοδηγεί, μικρονοϊκέ χρυσαυγίτη σχολιαστή, σε βοηθάω εγώ. Αυτό που θες να γράψεις είναι το εξής: «Τουλάχιστον αυτοί που θέλουν να οδηγούν το πλοίο με ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς, δεν είναι λαμόγια και δοσίλογοι, όπως τα «δημοκρατικά» πληρώματα που μας κατέκλεψαν και μας βύθισαν…»


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Δε νομίζω ότι έχει η ΧΑ αποκλειστική πατέντα στη δομή της συζήτησης. Έτσι συζητάνε όλοι οι Έλληνες, ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων, τα πολιτικά, αλλά και οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέμα τους εξάπτει. Μ'άλλα λόγια, ακολουθουν τα πατροπαράδοτα


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Πρέπει να βρούμε το βιντεάκι με τον Κασιδιάρη στην είσοδο της Βουλής να κάνει δηλώσεις για τα χτεσινά επεισόδια στο θέατρο. Δύσκολα θα έφτιαχνε σκηνοθέτης τελειότερο τσογλανοφασιστάκι. (Σημείωμα έχει κι ο Σαραντάκος, με την κραυγή απόγνωσης «Μας αξίζει αυτό;».)

Το βρήκα. Εδώ, από τις ειδήσεις του Mega:

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=17650&subid=2&pubid=29827697


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Μου άρεσε που το Μέγκα υποτίτλισε και το «τρώω πόρτα» στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σημείωμα έχει κι ο Σαραντάκος, με την κραυγή απόγνωσης «Μας αξίζει αυτό;»


Δυστυχώς αξίζει σε εκείνους τους συμπατριώτες μας που ψήφισαν Χ.Α. Φαντάζομαι ότι καμαρώνουν τώρα για τα παλικάρια που έστειλαν στη Βουλή με την ψήφο τους.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δυστυχώς αξίζει σε εκείνους τους συμπατριώτες μας που ψήφισαν Χ.Α. Φαντάζομαι ότι καμαρώνουν τώρα για τα παλικάρια που έστειλαν στη Βουλή με την ψήφο τους.



Σε αυτούς θα άξιζε να γίνει η χρυσή αυγή κυβέρνηση - το θέμα είναι τι φταίμε οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σε αυτούς θα άξιζε να γίνει η χρυσή αυγή κυβέρνηση - το θέμα είναι τι φταίμε οι υπόλοιποι.



Εντάξει, αυτό θα μπορούσε να το πει ο οποιοσδήποτε για τα κακά οποιασδήποτε κυβέρνησης. Ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η δημοκρατία είναι διά εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων. Οφείλουμε να σεβόμαστε τις επιλογές των συμπολιτών μας, όποιες κι αν είναι αυτές, στον βαθμό που βρίσκονται υπό το πέπλο της νομιμότητας, τουλάχιστον, και τουλάχιστον τυπικά. Δηλαδή ας πούμε εγώ δεν ψήφισα ποτέ ΠΑΣΟΚ αλλά έλεγα "η κυβέρνησή μας", "η κυβέρνηση που εκλέξαμε", "ο πρωθυπουργός μας", κτλ. Τα κόμματα της βουλής εκπροσωπούν όλους τους Έλληνες, όχι μόνο τους κατ' αναλογία ψηφοφόρους τους. Εξάλλου για τα ποια κόμματα είναι στην βουλή έχουν ευθύνη άπαντες, όχι μόνο οι ψηφοφόροι τους. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ.



SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω ότι έχει η ΧΑ αποκλειστική πατέντα στη δομή της συζήτησης. Έτσι συζητάνε όλοι οι Έλληνες, ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων, τα πολιτικά, αλλά και οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέμα τους εξάπτει. Μ'άλλα λόγια, ακολουθουν τα πατροπαράδοτα



Πράγματι, αυτή είναι κλασική εξέλιξη κουβέντας, συνήθως όμως -συνήθως λέω- αυτά τα λόγια εκστομίζονται από ακροδεξιούς.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, αυτό θα μπορούσε να το πει ο οποιοσδήποτε για τα κακά οποιασδήποτε κυβέρνησης.


Όχι, όχι, και πάλι όχι. Κι εγώ καταδικάζω τα κακά των μέχρι τώρα κυβερνήσεων, θεωρώ τον Σαμαρά ακροδεξιό, βλέπω παθογένειες στην αριστερά, αλλά όχι, όχι, όχι: στο θέμα της χρυσής αυγής δεν έχει συμψηφισμούς. Δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που οδηγεί στην εκτροπή, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που κατακρίνει ανθρώπους για τις επιλογές που κάνουν στο κρεβάτι τους, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που γίνεται με μόνο κριτήριο να πλήξει τους πολιτικούς «που τα έφαγαν», δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που δίνει βήμα σε οχετούς που εκστομίζουν οι διάφοροι Παναγιώταροι, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που καταλήγει σε χαστούκια στην Κανέλλη, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που μαχαιρώνει μετανάστες.

Δεν συμφωνώ με το ΚΚΕ, δεν μου αρέσει η πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ, μπορώ να βρω δεκάδες αρνητικά στο «σύστημα» και σε όλα τα πολιτικά κόμματα, αλλά πλέον η επιλογή είναι πού τοποθετεί κανείς τον εαυτό του σε σχέση με τα βδελύγματα που έβαλαν στη Βουλή χιλιάδες ανεγκέφαλοι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι. Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι απέναντι. 

ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΨΗΦΙΣΜΟΙ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όχι, όχι, και πάλι όχι. Κι εγώ καταδικάζω τα κακά των μέχρι τώρα κυβερνήσεων, θεωρώ τον Σαμαρά ακροδεξιό, βλέπω παθογένειες στην αριστερά, αλλά όχι, όχι, όχι: στο θέμα της χρυσής αυγής δεν έχει συμψηφισμούς. Δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που οδηγεί στην εκτροπή, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που κατακρίνει ανθρώπους για τις επιλογές που κάνουν στο κρεβάτι τους, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που γίνεται με μόνο κριτήριο να πλήξει τους πολιτικούς «που τα έφαγαν», δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που δίνει βήμα σε οχετούς που εκστομίζουν οι διάφοροι Παναγιώταροι, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που καταλήγει σε χαστούκια στην Κανέλλη, δεν είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή που μαχαιρώνει μετανάστες.
> 
> Δεν συμφωνώ με το ΚΚΕ, δεν μου αρέσει η πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ, μπορώ να βρω δεκάδες αρνητικά στο «σύστημα» και σε όλα τα πολιτικά κόμματα, αλλά πλέον η επιλογή είναι πού τοποθετεί κανείς τον εαυτό του σε σχέση με τα βδελύγματα που έβαλαν στη Βουλή χιλιάδες ανεγκέφαλοι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι. Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι απέναντι.
> 
> ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΨΗΦΙΣΜΟΙ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Κι εγώ είμαι απέναντι βρε Παλάβρα, αλλά δεν μπορώ έτσι απλά να πω ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να μιλάνε, να ψηφίζουν και να αποφασίζουν 400,000 Έλληνες. Φυσικά και είμαι 100% ενάντια σε κάθε τι που αντίκειται στην νομιμότητα, αλλά μοιραία ο ΧΑυγίτης θα κάνει σύγκριση της νομιμότητας των δικών του με την νομιμότητα των άλλων βουλευτών. Μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις όπως θες τους συμπολίτες σου που ψήφισαν ΧΑ, δεν μπορείς όμως να τους αφαιρέσεις το δικαίωμα να πιστεύουν ό,τι πιστεύουν -όσο είναι νόμιμο αυτό που πιστεύουν-, να εκφράζονται, να ψηφίζουν. Οι ελευθερίες είναι περίεργα πράγματα. Αρχίζεις και τις περιορίζεις για να διαφυλάξεις άλλες ελευθερίες και καταλήγεις σε δικτατορίες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αρχίζεις και τις περιορίζεις για να διαφυλάξεις άλλες ελευθερίες και καταλήγεις σε δικτατορίες.


Εγώ πάντως θέλω να μπορώ να πάω να παρακολουθήσω, έστω και από περιέργεια, έστω κι αν δεν μ' αρέσει στο τέλος, το θεατρικό στο Χυτήριο χωρίς να έχω την ντουλάπα να με εμποδίζει. Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τις ντουλάπες στο δρόμο μου χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] μοιραία ο ΧΑυγίτης θα κάνει σύγκριση της νομιμότητας των δικών του με την νομιμότητα των άλλων βουλευτών.


Συμψηφισμός. Όχι, όχι, όχι, Ο-ΧΙ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τις ντουλάπες στο δρόμο μου χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;



Μήπως μη δείχνοντας την *παραμικρή* επιείκεια σε συμπεριφορές που άπτονται του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου;

(ωχ ωχ ωχ, τον βλέπω να έρχεται τον συμψηφισμό: μα το ΠΑΜΕ, μα οι ακροαριστεροί, μα εκείνος ο τύπος που στραβοκοίταξε δέκα ΜΑΤατζήδες προχτές στο Σύνταγμα κ.ο.κ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως θέλω να μπορώ να πάω να παρακολουθήσω, έστω και από περιέργεια, έστω κι αν δεν μ' αρέσει στο τέλος, το θεατρικό στο Χυτήριο χωρίς να έχω την ντουλάπα να με εμποδίζει. Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τις ντουλάπες στο δρόμο μου χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;



Δεν το ξέρω το περιστατικό, αλλά να τολμήσω να απαντήσω: φωνάζοντας την αστυνομία και κάνοντας μηνύσεις; Παρεμπιπτόντως ο τρόπος που το θέτεις είναι επικίνδυνος γιατί ο οπαδός της ΧΑ θα πει: "Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τον αλλοδαπό να με ενοχλεί στο φανάρι χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;". Αυτό το λέω χωρίς να συμμερίζομαι την άποψη αυτή περί αλλοδαπών και ενοχλήσεων, αλλά σίγουρα ένα μέρος της εγκληματικότητας, φέρ' ειπείν, οφείλεται στο ότι έχουμε αλλοδαπούς*. Αλλά σίγουρα ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος δεν είναι η μέθοδος της ΧΑ. Εγώ αρνούμαι να γίνω ΧΑ στην λογική -χωρίς να λέω ότι κανείς σας είναι- και να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα της ύπαρξής τους με απαγορεύσεις και στερήσεις ελευθεριών.



* όχι από μόνο του, βέβαια. Η εγκληματικότητα είναι περισσότερο αποτέλεσμα κοινωνικών συνθηκών, όμως, εκ των πραγμάτων, όταν έχεις αλλοδαπούς που ζούνε σε ανέχεια, θα έχεις και αυξημένη εγκληματικότητα (πάντως όχι τέτοια που φαντάζεται ο μέσος Έλληνας. Εδώ έχω κάνει μια ανάλυση της κατάστασης, με στοιχεία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. -όποιος θέλει το διαβάζει). Θα πει κανείς ότι το θέμα δεν είναι να μην έχεις αλλοδαπούς αλλά να μην δημιουργείς συνθήκες που αυξάνουν την εγκληματικότητα, αλλά τώρα η ΧΑ έχει βρει πάτημα ότι είμαστε σε κατάσταση που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα για την δική μας εγκληματικότητα, λόγω κρίσης, ανεργίας, κτλ. Προσωπικά δεν με ενόχλησαν ποτέ αλλοδαποί, αλλά για τον καθένα που ενοχλείται, υπάρχει το πάτημα της εγκληματικότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> "Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τον αλλοδαπό να με ενοχλεί στο φανάρι χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;"



Συμψηφισμός. Όχι, όχι, όχι, Ο-ΧΙ! (Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ; )

Για μια συνοπτική ενημέρωση για το περιστατικό, δες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Μήπως μη δείχνοντας την *παραμικρή* επιείκεια σε συμπεριφορές που άπτονται του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου;





Hellegennes said:


> φωνάζοντας την αστυνομία και κάνοντας μηνύσεις;




ΟΚ. Αυστηρή εφαρμογή των νόμων. Κάθαρση στην αστυνομία (να απομακρυνθούν τα χρυσαύγουλα και τα rotten eggs).
Σας ευχαριστώ, αυτή είναι η απάντηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συμψηφισμός. Όχι, όχι, όχι, Ο-ΧΙ! (Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ; )



Όχι, πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Δεν είναι συμψηφισμός, είναι αναλογία. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν λέω ότι είναι το ίδιο και το λέω αρκετά καθαρά, νομίζω. Δεύτερον, δεν είναι κάτι που θα έλεγα ποτέ εγώ. Και τρίτον, δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι η δική σου ενόχληση στο να δεις μια παράσταση είναι μεγαλύτερη από την ενόχληση κάποιου άλλου (που μπορεί να μην είναι ενόχληση που πηγάζει από ρατσισμό). Στην τελική, τον ΧΑυγίτη-ντουλάπα θα τον είχες είτε ήταν η ΧΑ στην βουλή είτε όχι, γιατί αυτό που κάνει δεν είναι μέρος της κοινοβουλευτικής του δράσης. Οπότε έχεις να κάνεις με ένα ποινικό θέμα, όχι αμιγώς πολιτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως ο τρόπος που το θέτεις είναι επικίνδυνος γιατί ο οπαδός της ΧΑ θα πει: "Πώς μπορώ να μην έχω τον αλλοδαπό να με ενοχλεί στο φανάρι χωρίς να πειράξω τη δημοκρατία;".



Με τον τρόπο που προβλέπει η δημοκρατία:



Hellegennes said:


> φωνάζοντας την αστυνομία και κάνοντας μηνύσεις



Όχι με συμψηφισμό στην παρανομία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό να διευκρινίσω κάτι. Είμαι 100% εναντίον του "αφού παρανόμησες κι εσύ". Η ύπαρξη μιας άλλης παρανομία δεν σου δίνει δικαίωμα ή ελαφρυντικά.

Επίσης, δόκτωρ, αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν είναι δική μου ερώτηση. Εγώ ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο δεν θα έχω κάποιον να με ενοχλεί είτε είναι αλλοδαπός είτε ημεδαπός. Αυτή είναι η απάντηση της άλλης πλευράς στην ερώτηση του nickel. Εξάλλου το πάτημα των περισσοτέρων είναι ότι η αστυνομία δεν προστατεύει σωστά τα δικαιώματά τους (π.χ. εναντίον παράνομων μικροπωλητών).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, για να το ξεκαθαρίσω, επειδή μπορεί να μη φαίνεται: καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν συμφωνείς, ότι παρουσιάζεις τα επιχειρήματα χάριν διαλόγου, και οι ενστάσεις μου έχουν να κάνουν με τα επιχειρήματά σου, οκ;


Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι συμψηφισμός, είναι αναλογία.


Πες το όπως θέλεις: αναλογία, σύγκριση, παρομοίωση, παραβολή, αντιπαραβολή, παράδειγμα. Όταν καταδικάζονται οι πράξεις και η ρητορεία της χρυσής αυγής, η μπάλα φεύγει για εξέδρα τη στιγμή που ανοίγει ο άλλος το στόμα του να πει «ναι, αλλά ο Πακιστανός [...]/ ο γκέι [...]/ η γυναίκα [...]]ο Μεϊμαράκης [...]». Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με άλλες πρακτικές, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με τις όποιες παρανομίες των άλλων πολιτκών, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει «ναι μεν, αλλά». Η χρυσή αυγή είναι κάτι που πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από προσώπου γης. 



Hellegennes said:


> Οπότε έχεις να κάνεις με ένα ποινικό θέμα, όχι αμιγώς πολιτικό.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό, και με τις παραπάνω τοποθετήσεις. Εγώ όμως μιλάω για το πολιτικό σκέλος του ζητήματος. Όπως είπα παραπάνω, έχω διαφωνίες και ενστάσεις με πολλούς πολιτικούς χώρους στην Ελλάδα. Όμως, πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας ελάχιστος κοινός παρονομαστής ανάμεσά σε όλους εμάς, σε σχέση με τους χρυσαυγίτες, και αυτός είναι ότι τους καταδικάζουμε. Δεν τους νομιμοποιούμε με συγκρίσεις με τον Άκη, τα υποβρύχια, τον Τσάβες, τον Τσίπρα, τους αντιεξουσιαστές, τον Βαγγέλη τον Βενιζέλο, τον Σαμαρά και το μακεδονικό, τους Κνίτες, την Τυποεκδοτική, και τη μαύρη τη μοίρα μας τη σακατεμένη. Είναι βδέλυγμα, βλάπτει την κοινωνία, πρέπει να φύγει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης, δόκτωρ, αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν είναι δική μου ερώτηση. [...] Αυτή είναι η απάντηση της άλλης πλευράς στην ερώτηση του nickel.


Χέλλε, το πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι δική σου ερώτηση, γι' αυτό δίνω και τη δική σου απάντηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουν οι συμψηφιστικοί δικολαβισμοί του τύπου «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους». Τα σφάλματα της πολιτείας μας και της δημοκρατίας μας (και δεν είναι λίγα) δεν τα διορθώνουμε κάνοντας περισσότερα σφάλματα, αλλά διορθώνοντας τα υπάρχοντα. Δυο στραβά δεν κάνουν ένα ίσο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με όλους σας ότι δεν νομιμοποιείται η μια πλευρά με παρανομίες της άλλης. Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι δεν μιλάμε για την ίδια κλίμακα πραγμάτων. Δεν παρουσιάζω την δικαιολογία του ΧΑυγίτη σαν νομιμοποίηση. Εννοείται πώς δεν δικαιούται να χρησιμοποιεί το "ναι, αλλά κι αυτοί...". Το πρόβλημά μας είναι όμως ότι αυτό υπάρχει και ναι μεν μπορείς να έχεις μηδενική ανοχή απέναντι στην ΧΑ, το θέμα όμως είναι τι γίνεται με τους ψηφοφόρους της και αυτούς που την συμπαθούν/υποστηρίζουν/καταλαβαίνουν/δικαιολογούν. Αυτούς είναι το θέμα πώς θα αντιμετωπίσεις, γιατί την παρανομία την αντιμετωπίζεις με τον νόμο. Τι κάνεις με το πολιτικό πρόβλημα; Και άντε, μακροπρόθεσμα υπάρχουν λύσεις, τουλάχιστον για την νέα γενιά: το αντιμετωπίζεις με παιδεία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με άλλες πρακτικές, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με τις όποιες παρανομίες των άλλων πολιτικών, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει «ναι μεν, αλλά». Η χρυσή αυγή είναι κάτι που πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από προσώπου γης.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό. Δεν μου αρέσουν τα απόλυτα. 
Είναι σα να λέμε ότι το 7% των Ελλήνων (που μπορεί να είναι και περισσότεροι πλεον), είναι ξένο σώμα και δεν υπαρχει καμία πιθανότητα να αλλάξουν. 
Και εννοείται και υπαρχει σύγκριση, γιατί αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τότε το επομενο είναι να φτιάξουμε νέους νόμους αποκλειστικά για Χρυσαυγίτες. Κι αυτό δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ δημοκρατικό. 
Ωραίος ο ενθουσιασμός, αλλά μην χάνουμε και τη λογική μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λυπάμαι, αλλά εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό. Δεν μου αρέσουν τα απόλυτα.


Χμμμ, δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει στην απόλυτη αντίθεσή μας στη θανατική ποινή; :)



SBE said:


> Είναι σα να λέμε ότι το 7% των Ελλήνων (που μπορεί να είναι και περισσότεροι πλέον), είναι ξένο σώμα και δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να αλλάξουν.


 Όλες οι αναλύσεις του εκλογικού σώματος δείχνουν ότι τη ΧΑ ψήφισαν ψηφοφόροι από όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα. Η ΧΑ έδρασε σαν δοχείο υποδοχής της οργής πολλών Ελλήνων που έπεσαν ακριβώς στις παγίδες του συμψηφισμού.



SBE said:


> Και εννοείται και υπάρχει σύγκριση, γιατί αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τότε το επόμενο είναι να φτιάξουμε νέους νόμους αποκλειστικά για Χρυσαυγίτες.


Έναν νόμο, μόνο, στα πρότυπα των καμένων από τον ναζισμό Γερμανών. Έναν νόμο που θα υποχρεώνει τον Άρειο Πάγο να μην αναγνωρίζει ως κόμματα οργανώσεις με εγκληματική ιδεολογία και πρακτική, ώστε να μπορεί η πολιτεία να τις αντιμετωπίζει ως συμμορίες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Δύο γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε (και) γλωσσικό φόρουμ:



Palavra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με άλλες πρακτικές, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με τις όποιες παρανομίες των άλλων πολιτικών […]



Η Χρυσή Αυγή δεν είναι «χρυσή αυγή». Δεν πρέπει να γράφεται με πεζά αρχικά. 




drsiebenmal said:


> Έναν νόμο που θα υποχρεώνει τον Άρειο Πάγο να μην αναγνωρίζει ως κόμματα οργανώσεις με εγκληματική ιδεολογία και πρακτική,* ώστε να μπορεί η πολιτεία να τις αντιμετωπίζει ως συμμορίες*.



Να τονιστεί το «ως συμμορίες», όχι «σαν συμμορίες». Εδώ μετράει η διαφορά.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 12, 2012)

Λίγες σκέψεις, στα σκόρπια.



nickel said:


> Σημείωμα έχει κι ο Σαραντάκος, με την κραυγή απόγνωσης «Μας αξίζει αυτό;».



Πολύ ωραίο το κείμενο του Νίκου, όπως πάντα. Συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό του, αλλά η απάντηση στον τίτλο του άρθρου είναι δυστυχώς απλή: Ναι, μας αξίζει. Από τη στιγμή και μόνο που τους ψήφισαν μισό εκατομμύριο συμπολίτες μας, και μάλιστα όχι μία φορά αλλά δύο, δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία ότι μας αξίζει. Για να μη σχολιάσω ότι είναι το μοναδικό κόμμα που ανεβαίνει στις δημοσκοπήσεις και φαίνεται να έχει καπαρώσει για τα καλά το 10%. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ποσοστά τους θα ανέβουν κι άλλο μετά από το επεισόδιο στο θέατρο, όπως ανέβηκαν με τα χαστούκια του Κασιδιάρη στην Κανέλλη. Ναι, Αλεξάνδρα, μην έχεις αμφιβολία, καμαρώνουν για τα παλικάρια που έστειλαν στη Βουλή με την ψήφο τους. 


Και έρχομαι στο ευχολόγιο:


Hellegennes said:


> Και άντε, μακροπρόθεσμα υπάρχουν λύσεις, τουλάχιστον για την νέα γενιά: το αντιμετωπίζεις με παιδεία.



Αυτή η παιδεία είναι τελικά η λύση σε όλα τα προβλήματα. Τι όμως εννοούμε λέγοντας παιδεία; Τη διαπαιδαγώγηση των μαθητών στο σχολείο, ή την καθημερινή διαπαιδαγώγηση όλων μας μέσα από την αλληλεπίδρασή μας με τους συμπολίτες μας και με τους θεσμούς της πολιτείας; Αν εννοούμε το πρώτο, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. Η μόνη άμυνα απέναντι στην Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά και σε οποιοδήποτε μόρφωμα επιθυμεί την κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας, είναι η σωστή λειτουργία των δημοκρατικών θεσμών και η καθημερινή εκπαίδευση του πολίτη στην εφαρμογή τους και στον σεβασμό τους. Αυτά βέβαια στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για αστείο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2012)

Είμαι εδώ κι εδώ θα μείνω, από την Αόρατη Μελάνη. 
Κι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο και το θάρρος της να αντιμετωπίσει μόνη της το τέρας της μισαλλοδοξίας, εγώ ομολογώ ότι θα φοβόμουν πολύ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2012)

Η Χρυσή Αυγή *είναι* συμμορία. Είναι μια συμμορία που έγινε κόμμα. Για την ακρίβεια ήταν συμμορία πολύ προτού γίνει υπολογίσιμη πολιτική δύναμη (στις εκλογές του 2010). Η Χρυσή Αυγή πουλάει και νοικιάζει τη βία της. Πουλάει προστασία στις συνοικίες που κυριαρχεί (π.χ. στα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα κάτω από την Τρίτης Σεπτεμβρίου). Νοικιάζει τη βία της στους νόμιμους μικροπωλητές της Ραφήνας. Τώρα που έγινε κοινοβουλευτική δύναμη έχει όλη την άνεση και το κύρος να διαπραγματευθεί την προσφορά των υπηρεσιών της με πολύ μεγάλους (ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ) παράγοντες της νεοελληνικής κοινωνίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αυτή η παιδεία είναι τελικά η λύση σε όλα τα προβλήματα. Τι όμως εννοούμε λέγοντας παιδεία; Τη διαπαιδαγώγηση των μαθητών στο σχολείο, ή την καθημερινή διαπαιδαγώγηση όλων μας μέσα από την αλληλεπίδρασή μας με τους συμπολίτες μας και με τους θεσμούς της πολιτείας; Αν εννοούμε το πρώτο, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. Η μόνη άμυνα απέναντι στην Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά και σε οποιοδήποτε μόρφωμα επιθυμεί την κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας, είναι η σωστή λειτουργία των δημοκρατικών θεσμών και η καθημερινή εκπαίδευση του πολίτη στην εφαρμογή τους και στον σεβασμό τους. Αυτά βέβαια στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για αστείο.



Συμφωνώ μέχρι κόμματος (γραμματικού).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Είμαι εδώ κι εδώ θα μείνω, από την Αόρατη Μελάνη.
> Κι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο και το θάρρος της να αντιμετωπίσει μόνη της το τέρας της μισαλλοδοξίας, εγώ ομολογώ ότι θα φοβόμουν πολύ.


Χίλια μπράβο επίσης για αυτά εδώ στο τέλος της περιγραφής της. Μόνο έτσι μπορούμε να πορευτούμε. Κάθε υποχώρηση θα είναι λάθος.


Όχι, δεν φεύγω, όχι, δεν το αφήνω. Έχω δικαίωμα να είμαι εδώ. Έχω δικαίωμα να έχω μια διαφορετική άποψη. Έχω δικαίωμα να παρακολουθήσω ένα θεατρικό έργο της επιλογής μου. Έχω δικαίωμα να τα κάνω όλα αυτά, ακόμη κι αν ορισμένοι νιώθουν προσβεβλημένοι, ακόμη κι αν ενοχλούνται, ακόμη κι αν προσπαθούν να με απωθήσουν με τη βία, αφού έχουν εξαντλήσει τα νόμιμα μέσα χωρίς να το πετύχουν, αφού οι κατηγορίες κατά των συντελεστών κρίθηκαν αβάσιμες και τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα παράνομα. Και θα ασκήσω αυτό μου το δικαίωμα, χωρίς να επιτρέψω στην βία και τον τραμπουκισμό να με πτοήσει.

Γιατί αν το αφήσω, αν κάνω πίσω, στον χώρο που θα αφήσω εκείνοι θα προχωρήσουν λίγο περισσότερο. Γιατί αν υποχωρήσω, εκείνοι θα νιώσουν λίγο πιο δυνατοί και πιο δικαιωμένοι. Γιατί αν φύγω, εκείνοι θα μείνουν και θα απλωθούν όσο που να μην μένει για μένα καθόλου χώρος πια. Γιατί αν δεν μείνω σταθερή στη θέση μου τώρα, κάποια στιγμή δεν θα μπορώ να βγω ούτε από την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου. Και αργά ή γρήγορα θα φτάσουν και μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι.

Γι' αυτό θα μείνω. Θα είμαι ο εαυτός μου, με τις απόψεις μου, στον τόπο μου. Δεν πρόκειται να φύγω.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

Και εντάξει, τα χρυσαύγουλα είναι καραφασίστες κανονικά και με τη βούλα.
Αυτόν εδώ τον λεβέντη, τον προοδευτικό, τον αδούλωτο, τον ανυποχώρητο, τον αδέκαστο, τον γερμανοφάγο, με τον τράχηλο που ζυγό δεν υπομένει και παπάρα βαριά τσολιαδίστικη, τον είχατε πάρει χαμπάρι;
Ρε τι έχουνε πάθει όλοι οι ελληναράδες με το φαλλό τους; Θου Κύριεεεε...


----------



## panadeli (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Συμφωνώ μέχρι κόμματος (γραμματικού).



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εκείνο το πρώτο κόμμα που έβαλα, μετά το σχολείο, είναι περιττό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εκείνο το πρώτο κόμμα που έβαλα, μετά το σχολείο, είναι περιττό.



Oh, dear!


----------



## Philip (Oct 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Είμαι εδώ κι εδώ θα μείνω, από την Αόρατη Μελάνη.
> Κι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο και το θάρρος της να αντιμετωπίσει μόνη της το τέρας της μισαλλοδοξίας, εγώ ομολογώ ότι θα φοβόμουν πολύ.



plus one


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Προσυπογράφω κι εγώ και με χέρια και με πόδια το κείμενο της Μελάνης.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Είμαι εδώ κι εδώ θα μείνω, από την Αόρατη Μελάνη.
> Κι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο και το θάρρος της να αντιμετωπίσει μόνη της το τέρας της μισαλλοδοξίας, εγώ ομολογώ ότι θα φοβόμουν πολύ.



Στην περίπτωσή μου θεωρώ ότι έχουν πετύχει μεγάλη νίκη. Είμαι χεσμένος πάνω μου, ακόμα και αντιχρυσαυγίτικο ποστ να πέσει στο φμ φοβάμαι να κάνω λάικ μπας και με σταμπάρουν τίποτα καλόπαιδα και με λιανίσουν. Ακόμα και αυτό που γράφω τώρα, χεσμένος πάνω μου το γράφω.

Δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου κι εκείνες οι ψιλούτσικες που έφαγα το 90 στην Αγγλία μόνο και μόνο επειδή ήμουν "αράπης", όπως με αποκάλεσαν εκείνα τα καλόπαιδα.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 12, 2012)

Μελάνη, θαυμάζω το απίστευτο κουράγιο σου!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 12, 2012)

Μπράβο Μελάνη (φαντάζομαι και τώρα εκεί είσαι --να προσέχεις)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2012)

Όχι δεν είμαι εκεί, εδώ είμαι. Δεν με παίρνει να ξαναπάω, θα με χωρίσει ο άντρας μου. Ανησύχησε ο άνθρωπος και δεν τον αδικώ. Ευτυχώς πήγαν πολλοί άλλοι, και καλλιτεχνικά σωματεία και άλλοι, κι έμαθα προ ολίγου ότι η παράσταση άρχισε.

Ρε παιδιά με συγκινείτε όμως, δεν έκανα και τίποτε σπουδαίο. Μάλλον βρέθηκα στο λάθος μέρος τη λάθος στιγμή.  Τι να πω, καλός ο μεσαίωνας, αλλά θελω να πιστεύω ότι έχουμε ελπίδες να ξανάρθει η αναγέννηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Στην περίπτωσή μου θεωρώ ότι έχουν πετύχει μεγάλη νίκη. Είμαι χεσμένος πάνω μου, ακόμα και αντιχρυσαυγίτικο ποστ να πέσει στο φμ φοβάμαι να κάνω λάικ μπας και με σταμπάρουν τίποτα καλόπαιδα και με λιανίσουν. Ακόμα και αυτό που γράφω τώρα, χεσμένος πάνω μου το γράφω.



Μπα, τραμπούκοι της πλάκας είναι, τσάμπα φοβάσαι. Αν είναι έτσι μερικοί θα έπρεπε να είχαμε φάει πολύ ξύλο, 100 φορές. Μόνο όπου τούς παίρνει τα κάνουν αυτά και στην παρούσα φάση δεν τους συμφέρει κιόλας να επιτεθούν σε άσχετους πολίτες.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει, αυτό:



Count Baltar said:


> Δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου κι εκείνες οι ψιλούτσικες που έφαγα το 90 στην Αγγλία μόνο και μόνο επειδή ήμουν "αράπης", όπως με αποκάλεσαν εκείνα τα καλόπαιδα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει, αυτό:



Χμ, είμαι διαβόητος για τα πογκρόμ αγγλισμών που εξαπολύω επί μονίμου βάσεως, αλλά εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη Νίκελ στο νήμα που παραθέτεις.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λυπάμαι, αλλά εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό. Δεν μου αρέσουν τα απόλυτα.
> Είναι σα να λέμε ότι το 7% των Ελλήνων (που μπορεί να είναι και περισσότεροι πλεον), είναι ξένο σώμα και δεν υπαρχει καμία πιθανότητα να αλλάξουν.
> Και εννοείται και υπαρχει σύγκριση, γιατί αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τότε το επομενο είναι να φτιάξουμε νέους νόμους αποκλειστικά για Χρυσαυγίτες. Κι αυτό δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ δημοκρατικό.
> Ωραίος ο ενθουσιασμός, αλλά μην χάνουμε και τη λογική μας.


To Χυτήριο του φόβου

If democracy is foolish enough to give us free railway passes and salaries, that is its problem. It does not concern us. Any way of bringing about the revolution is fine by us.[...] We are coming neither as friends or neutrals. We come as enemies! As the wolf attacks the sheep, so come we.​.
(Γιόζεφ Γκέμπελς, 30 Απριλίου 1928.)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ένα σχετικό κείμενο του Φοίβου Δεληβοριά από το facebook, που μου άρεσε πολύ και 
ένα της Άντας Ψαρρά από το Red Notebook, Δύο άκρα: σημειώσατε 1, για τα περίφημα δύο άκρα και τις ίσες (; ) αποστάσεις.

Από το κείμενο του Δεληβοριά:
_Δυστυχώς, όμως, το επίπεδο έπεσε τόσο πολύ τα τελευταία αρκετά χρόνια, που σε λίγο θα πρέπει να εξηγούμε με σκιτσάκια ότι το να πείθεις είναι καλύτερο απ’το να μαχαιρώνεις._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 13, 2012)

Κι επανερχόμαστε στο πώς μπορεί η δημοκρατία να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό της από αυτά τα εκτρώματα. Εμένα για αρχή θα μου έφτανε να εφαρμόζονταν οι υπάρχοντες νόμοι και να μην υπάρχει τέτοια απίστευτη ανοχή από την πλευρά της Πολιτείας. Γιατί απ' τη μία έχουμε ολόκληρη επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ για την κατάληψη της ΔΕΛΤΑ, και απ' την άλλη έχουμε μια απίστευτη καθυστέρηση, απάθεια, μούδιασμα, απέναντι σε παράνομες συμπεριφορές της Χ.Α. Εδώ (στο Χυτήριο) ο Παππάς μπήκε και έβγαλε άτομο απ' την κλούβα! Ο εισαγγελέας υπηρεσίας, πάλι, πού ήταν; Δεν υπήρχε διατάραξη της τάξης; Με την αντιποίηση αρχής και τις καταστροφές σε περιουσία και τις σωματικές βλάβες στις λαϊκές αγορές τι γίνεται; Ας βγαίνουνε στα σάιτ τους και ας λένε ό,τι θένε, αρκεί να μην προτρέπουν σε βία και λοιπές παράνομες πράξεις (που το κάνουν). Αλλά όταν μια κοινοβουλευτική παράταξη παρανομεί τόσο προκλητικά, και η Πολιτεία δεν αντιδρά, έχουμε πρόβλημα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Αυτό ακριβώς θίγει το άρθρο της Ψαρρά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 13, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς θίγει το άρθρο της Ψαρρά.



Όντως, μόλις το διάβασα. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Από την περιγραφή της Μελάνης είναι εμφανέστατο αυτό που λέει η Όλι πιο πάνω. Αν η αστυνομία έκανε καλά τη δουλειά της, οι θεατές θα είχαν πρόσβαση στο θέατρο, στην ανάγκη και μέσα από διάδρομο της αστυνομίας, οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι θα έκαναν τη διαμαρτυρία τους πίσω από τείχος αστυνομικών κι όποιος έκανε οτιδήποτε παράνομο θα πήγαινε σηκωτός στην κλούβα. Η παράσταση αν αναβαλλόταν θα ήταν είτε λόγω υπερβολικής φασαρίας απ΄έξω είτε αν ξεκίναγαν πολύ σοβαρά επεισόδια κι ήταν καλύτερα να φύγει ο κόσμος. 

Αλλά όταν αυτά τα "πολιτισμένα" τα βλέπουμε σε άλλες χώρες τα καταδικάζουμε. Για παράδειγμα πριν δυο- τρία χρόνια με τις διαμαρτυρίες έξω από τις ελληνικές πρεσβείες είχα πάει να πάρω ένα διαβατήριο από το προξενείο στο Λονδίνο. Στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο καμιά εικοσαριά νεαροί και νεαρές Έλληνες φώναζαν συνθήματα και τρεις- τέσσερεις αστυνομικοί φρόντιζαν να μην βγουν έξω από χώρο που τους είχαν μαντρώσει. Το τι βρισίδι έσουρναν στους αστυνομικούς δεν περιγράφεται (στα ελληνικά όμως, για να μην τους καταλαβαίνουν). Και σε φέισμπουκ και λοιπά τέτοια κυκλοφορούσε παρόμοια αρνητική αντίδραση για τη λονδρέζικη αστυνομία που δεν άφηνε τα παλικάρια μας που τα έπνιγε το αντιεξουσιαστικό δίκιο, να εκφραστούν ελεύθερα. 

Μ'άλλα λόγια, αν εφαρμοστούν οι νόμοι θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν προς κάθε κατεύθυνση. Κι αυτό εννοούσα πιο πάνω λέγοντας ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε (και να εφαρμόζουμε) νόμους μόνο για τη ΧΑ. 

Είναι έτοιμος ο Έλληνας να δεχτεί ότι αν θέλει να διαμαρτυρηθεί έξω από ένα θέατρο που ανεβάζει έργο που πιστεύει ότι τον προσβάλλει, η αστυνομία θα κάνει τη δουλειά της ή περιμένουμε να κάνει τη δουλειά της μόνο με τη ΧΑ;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Μάλλον δεν έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι τι συμβαίνει εδώ, αλλιώς δεν θα το έγραφες αυτό. Διάβασε το κείμενο της Άντας Ψαρρά, οι νόμοι εφαρμόζονται ήδη και με υπέρμετρη σκληρότητα για το ένα «άκρο» και καθόλου ή πολύ ήπια για το άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2012)

Και επίσης, ξανά: όχι παραλλληλισμούς με άλλες χώρες, όχι παραλληλισμούς με άλλες καταστάσεις, όχι συγκρίσεις, όχι, όχι, ΟΧΙ. Η παρανομία της εν λόγω συμμορίας πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί, και εμείς δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε κανένα άλλοθι βάζοντάς την στη συζήτηση μαζί με άλλα, *άσχετα* πράγματα. SBE, αν θέλεις να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα να συζητήσουμε για τη Βρετανική αστυνομία ευχαρίστως. Για τους Έλληνες και τη συμπεριφορά που περιγράφεις παραπάνω, ευχαρίστως. Αλλά όλα αυτά δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σχέση με τους γκεμπελισμούς της Χ.Α. και δεν ανήκουν σε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

Εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι, είπα; Λάθος, παρανομούν κιόλας: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/09/greek-antifascist-protesters-torture-police
εκτός αν επιτράπηκαν τα βασανιστήρια και δεν το ξέρουμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Θα σε στενοχωρήσω και πάλι, Παλάβρα. Ό,τι και να λες, η διαμαρτυρία έξω από ένα θέατρο για την παράσταση είναι το ίδιο θέμα όποιος κι αν την οργανώνει. Γιατί επιμένεις ότι άμα την οργανώνει η ΧΑ θα πρέπει να είναι διαφορετική η αντιμετώπιση των διαμαρτυρόμενων; 

Για το άσχετο των παραδειγμάτων μου, να συμφωνήσω. Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, δεν μου αρέσει που λες ότι δεν θέλεις να είμαστε όλοι ίσοι απέναντι στο νόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2012)

Πότε είπε η Παλάβρα ότι δεν πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι ίσοι απέναντι στο νόμο;

Ίσοι απέναντι στο νόμο δεν σημαίνει συμψηφισμό στην παρανομία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το "όχι συγκρίσεις, όχι όχι όχι όχι";
Δε σημαίνει ότι αλλιώς θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται η ΧΑ κι αλλιώς όλοι οι άλλοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2012)

Δεν έγραψε κανείς για συγκρίσεις. Όχι συμψηφισμούς σημαίνει όχι ανοχή στην παρανομία του ενός επειδή παρανομεί ο άλλος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

ΟΚ, έστω ότι δεν κατάλαβα. Όμως κι αυτό που λες είναι το ίδιο θέμα: όχι ανοχή στην παρανομία, είναι το ζητούμενο. Χωρίς εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2012)

Ακριβώς αυτό που λες είναι το θέμα. Όμως, η παρανομία της ΧΑ δεν δικαιολογείται από την παρανομία άλλων, ούτε πρέπει η όποια παρανομία άλλων να χρησιμοποιείται ως ελαφρυντικό ή ως μέσο εκτροπής της συζήτησης από τους τραμπουκισμούς της ΧΑ («η ΧΑ κάνει τραμπουκισμούς» «Γιατί, οι πολιτικοί που τα φάγανε/Οι αντιεξουσιαστές που καίνε/Οι υπερασπιστές του Στάλιν καλύτεροι είναι; »).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είναι έτοιμος ο Έλληνας να δεχτεί ότι αν θέλει να διαμαρτυρηθεί έξω από ένα θέατρο που ανεβάζει έργο που πιστεύει ότι τον προσβάλλει, η αστυνομία θα κάνει τη δουλειά της ή περιμένουμε να κάνει τη δουλειά της μόνο με τη ΧΑ;



Να κάνει καθιστή διαμαρτυρία απέναντι από το θέατρο, ο Έλληνας. Δεν έχει καμμιά δουλειά να δημιουργεί επεισόδια επειδή κάτι δεν του αρέσει, είτε είναι ΧΑυγίτης είτε Κουκουές είτε Οικολόγος-Πράσινος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό που λες είναι το θέμα. Όμως, η παρανομία της ΧΑ δεν δικαιολογείται από την παρανομία άλλων, ούτε πρέπει η όποια παρανομία άλλων να χρησιμοποιείται ως ελαφρυντικό ή ως μέσο εκτροπής της συζήτησης από τους τραμπουκισμούς της ΧΑ («η ΧΑ κάνει τραμπουκισμούς» «Γιατί, οι πολιτκοί που τα φάγανε/Οι αντιεξουσιαστές που καίνε/Οι υπερασπιστές του Στάλιν καλύτεροι είναι; ».



Αυτό Παλάβρα δεν είναι σύγκριση ομοίων. 
Στην περίπτωση των επεισοδίων της ΧΑ σύγκριση μπορεί να γίνει με άλλα επεισόδια άλλων παρατάξεων ή και επεισόδια χωρίς παράταξη (π.χ. ποδόσφαιρο). Και λέω ότι η εμπειρία μου είναι ότι η αστυνομία όταν πρόκειται για τέτοια (δηλαδή όχι για κάποια από τις εβδομαδιαίες διαδηλώσεις), είναι ιδιαίτερα ανεπαρκής και ανοργάνωτη, όποιος κι αν διαμαρτύρεται.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει μια κοινή και βολική δικαιολογία για τη βία που λέει ότι για όλα φταίει ο αντίπαλος. Οι γερμανοί απολογητές του ναζισμού υπερασπίζονται το Τρίτο Ράιχ λέγοντας ότι το άρχισαν οι Μπολσεβίκοι. Είναι γεγονός φυσικά ότι η έφοδος του Λένιν ενάντια στους πολιτικούς του αντιπάλους ήταν και αυτή εξαιρετικά βίαιη, ωστόσο οι Ναζί ήταν απόλυτα ικανοί να σκοτώνουν ανθρώπους στο ξύλο και αργότερα να στέλνουν εκατομμύρια στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης χωρίς να χρειάζονται «δασκάλους» από την Αριστερά. Δεν πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι στην πραγματικότητα η αριστερή βία οδήγησε με τον οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στην ανάδυση της Ακρας Δεξιάς. Οργανώσεις όπως η γερμανική NSDAP στο παρελθόν ή η Χρυσή Αυγή σήμερα, αναφέρονται ξανά και ξανά στον κομμουνισμό επειδή δεν έχουν κανένα σοβαρό πρόγραμμα αντιμετώπισης της κρίσης και επειδή έλκονται από τη βία και χρειάζονται προφάσεις για να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν. Ο Εμφύλιος Πόλεμος απασχολεί τη Χρυσή Αυγή και τους οπαδούς της όχι επειδή ξέρουν πολλά γι' αυτόν αλλά επειδή παρέχει μάρτυρες και αναμοχλεύει πάθη. Αυτά δεν σημαίνουν ότι αρνείται κανείς πως η Ακρα Αριστερά έκανε πάντα τα στραβά μάτια στη δική της βία, είτε αυτή κατευθυνόταν εναντίον αστυνομικών είτε εναντίον τραπεζών. Αλλά για πολλές δεκαετίες η Ακρα Αριστερά δεν ήταν κανένας ισχυρός παράγοντας της ελληνικής πολιτικής. Τώρα όμως που το Κέντρο καταρρέει επειδή ο κόσμος δικαίως κατηγορεί τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα εξουσίας για την κρίση, η συνέπεια είναι ότι ανεβαίνουν τα ποσοστά υποστήριξης των άκρων, και ιδιαίτερα της Ακροδεξιάς.​

Από τη συνέντευξη του Μαρκ Μαζάουερ στα ΝΕΑ


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 15, 2012)

Σημερινή γελοιογραφία του Δερβενιώτη, που νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2012)

Τι ακριβώς λέει, δηλαδή; Γιατί πάλι συμψηφισμό βλέπω («οι κακοί τραπεζίτες λένε ότι οι ΧΑ είναι το άλλο άκρο, το πρώτο είναι η αριστερά αν και δεν το λέμε ανοιχτά»).


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 15, 2012)

Εγώ διαβάζω καταγγελία του συμψηφισμού, εσύ διαβάζεις συμψηφισμό... 

Ανάθεμα τους ενδιαφέροντες καιρούς στους οποίους ζούμε.

Edit: γίνεται να κάνω ignore αυτό το νήμα και να μην το βλέπω καθόλου; Έχω κουραστεί, κι από την άλλη όσο το βλέπω τόσο διαολίζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2012)

*Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς και Χρυσή Αυγή μήνυσαν μαζί το «Corpus Christi»!*


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Edit: γίνεται να κάνω ignore αυτό το νήμα και να μην το βλέπω καθόλου; Έχω κουραστεί, κι από την άλλη όσο το βλέπω τόσο διαολίζομαι.



Όχι, μην το κάνεις. Θα με πληγώσεις κατάκαρδα.:s


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Edit: γίνεται να κάνω ignore αυτό το νήμα και να μην το βλέπω καθόλου; Έχω κουραστεί, κι από την άλλη όσο το βλέπω τόσο διαολίζομαι.


Εγώ θέλω να κάνω ιγκνόρ τους χρυσαυγίτες, γμτ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Το νέο σύνθημα: http://www.google.com/search?q=Αίμα...icrosoft:en-US:{referrer:source}&ie=UTF-8&oe=


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ θέλω να κάνω ιγκνόρ τους χρυσαυγίτες, γμτ.


Δεν το βρίσκω καλή ιδέα. Υπάρχουν, και δεν θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν αν τους αγνοήσουμε. Ίσα ίσα που θα τους αφήσουμε έδαφος να αναπτυχθούν ερήμην μας και θα τους βρούμε μπροστά μας κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα σηκώνει πλέον ignore.

Προχτές βρέθηκα σε μια συζήτηση όπου μιλούσε μια εκπαιδευτικός, μεγάλη σε ηλικία, που διδάσκει σε κάποιο λύκειο ή σε κάποιο ΚΕΚ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μιλούσε για έναν μαθητή της, χρυσαυγίτη, που τον έδιωξαν απ' το σχολείο, όχι επειδή ήταν χρυσαυγίτης βέβαια, αλλά λόγω της συμπεριφοράς του. Έτσι έδιωξαν το πρόβλημα από πάνω τους, αυτός όμως τώρα δεν εξαφανίστηκε από προσώπου γης - ούτε και υπονοώ ότι θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστεί - αλλά πήγε σε κάποιο άλλο σχολείο, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με παιδιά εξίσου δύσκολα με τον ίδιον, σε καμιά Γκράβα ή κάτι τέτοιο, όπου ο χαρακτήρας του θα χειροτερέψει. Το ιδανικό για μένα θα ήταν να υπήρχε υποστήριξη μέσα στο σχολείο, υποχρεωτικές επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγο για όλη την οικογένεια, παρακολούθηση από κοινωνικό λειτουργό, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, υποχρεωτική συμμετοχή σε κάποια ανθρωπιστική οργάνωση ίσως, πάντως να υπήρχε κάποια ουσιαστική παρέμβαση που να του έδινε τη δυνατότητα να εξελιχθεί διαφορετικά. Το να τον απομακρύνεις απλώς δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα, το οξύνει.

Η κυρία αυτή έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν πολλά νέα παιδιά έτσι, ότι τη χρυσή αυγή την ψήφισαν πολλοί νέοι, διότι κατά τη γνώμη της παρασύρονται εύκολα από εντυπωσιακά σύμβολα και λάβαρα, από μεγαλόστομες διακηρύξεις και από την αίσθηση δύναμης και ένταξης. Την ρώτησα αν ήταν πάντα έτσι (ήταν μεγάλη σε ηλικία και άρα έχει εμπειρία σίγουρα τουλάχιστον 20 ετών) και μου είπε ναι, πάντα υπήρχαν αυτοί, αλλά παλιότερα ήταν μονάχα συμμορίες τραμπούκων που ενοχλούσαν τα άλλα παιδιά για την πλάκα τους, ενώ τώρα τους έχει δοθεί ένα ιδεολόγημα πίσω από το οποίο οχυρώνονται και νιώθουν δικαιωμένοι και ισχυροί.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον έχει δίκιο η κυρία, αλλά είναι τροφή για σκέψη και συζήτηση.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 16, 2012)

Και η καθηγήτρια λυκείου που μίλησε στη σχετική εκδήλωση των "Ενθεμάτων", το ίδιο είχε πει. Ο αποκλεισμός και η απόρριψη των παιδιών αυτών είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει ο εκπαιδευτικός, και η κοινωνία κατ' επέκταση, φαντάζομαι. Πώς θα βρει τρόπους και δρόμους να τα προσεγγίσει, αυτό είναι το θέμα...


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λέει η εκπαιδευτικός, ότι πάντα υπήρχαν παιδιά έτσι, απλώς τώρα βρήκαν στέγη. Η ιδεολογία απλώς βάζει κάποια τάξη στη ζωή τους. Άλλωστε κι ο Καιάδας τέτοια περίπτωση μου έμοιαζε (είχε πει σε συνέντευξή του ότι προέρχεται από οικογένεια αριστερών και ότι οι γονείς του δεν ενέκριναν την κακή διαγωγή του στο σχολείο κλπ κλπ). ΟΚ, δεν τα είπε όλα, αλλά έβγαινε ότι προφανώς ήταν στα μαθητικά του χρόνια ο τυπικός μαθητής με προβλήματα που το ρίχνει στο γκοθιλίκι και προσπαθεί να βρει κάποια τάξη και κάπου στο δρόμο βρέθηκε η ΧΑ.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 17, 2012)

ακολουθούν κάποιες σκέψεις, απαντήσεις με σχετική καθυστέρηση, δυστυχώς μάλλον κουραστικά μακροσκελές λόγω του ότι έλειπα κάποιο καιρό. Read at your own risk.



nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για να ξέρουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι αρρωστημένα μυαλά. Δηλαδή, εγώ για να τους καταλάβω πλήρως θέλω εξήγηση και από ψυχίατρο, που θα μπορεί να πάει και στην παιδική ηλικία τους, να βρει τη ρίζα των προβλημάτων που έχουν με τον συνάνθρωπο. Οι φίλοι του ναζισμού είναι άρρωστοι άνθρωποι, πιστεύω. (Ακόμα κι αν αυτό ακούγεται λίγο σαν... ελαφρυντικό.)



Εγώ μ' αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε ορισμένα από τα σκληροπυρηνικά τους στελέχη, ή στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του 0,3% που έπαιρναν μέχρι πρόσφατα. Φυσικά θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα με κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μπορώ όμως να το δεχτώ για όποιον απλά ψήφισε ΧΑ. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι την μια μέρα που ψήφισαν οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα ήταν φυσιολογικοί και την άλλη έγιναν άρρωστοι.



Hellegennes said:


> Μέγα λάθος. Είναι κύριο μέλημά της να είναι ουδέτερη και κατά δύναμην αντικειμενική, πράγμα που μάλιστα αναφέρεται ρητά στους όρους δημιουργίας και επεξεργασίας άρθρων. Υπάρχουν τμήματα κειμένων ή ακόμα και ολόκληρα άρθρα που έχουν κατέβει ακριβώς γιατί περιείχαν αναφορές με bias (κοινωνικό, πολιτικό, θρησκευτικό, κτλ).



Δεν τα λες όλα. Επίσης άλλα δεν έχουν κατέβει καθόλου κι άλλα έχουν ξανανέβει. Την έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση την βίκι, αλλά στα θέματα της παρένθεσης δεν την εμπιστεύομαι, απλά. Άποψή μου, έτσι; Δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσει κανείς.



> Η wikipedia έχει 92 βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές για να στηρίξει το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, άρα μόνο μονόπλευρο και ιδεολογικά μη ουδέτερο και αναντικειμενικό δεν μπορείς να το χαρακτηρίσεις.



Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στην ΧΑ. Στο λινκ του νικελ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Nazism#Greece παρέχονται όχι 92 πηγές, αλλά... 2, η μια εκ των οποίων από την Ελευθεροτυπία. Είναι περίπου σαν να διαβάζεις «Ο Παναθηναϊκός είναι παλτά, δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τα πόδια τους, πάνε για φούντο στην Β' Εθνική» σε άρθρο στο Φως των Σπορ. Αν δε πας στην ελληνική αντίστοιχη ανάρτηση είναι ακόμα χειρότερα. Σαν να διαβάζεις Γαύρο.



Alexandra said:


> Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν όλα αυτά που λένε, οι απειλές που εκτοξεύουν ακόμα και μέσα στην αίθουσα της Βουλής, δεν παραβιάζουν κανέναν νόμο. Ή στη χώρα της ασυδοσίας που ζούμε μπορεί να παραβιάζουν νόμους, αλλά και τι έγινε;



Δες εδώ: http://www1.rizospastis.gr/storyPlain.do?id=3733803

Ακόμα και νόμιμα αγορασμένο που ήταν το όπλο του, με την συμπεριφορά του παραβίασε τουλάχιστον 2-3 διατάξεις της άδειας οπλοφορίας (αν θυμάμαι καλά, η φανερή οπλοφορία κι η οπλοφορία σε ελεγχόμενους χώρους δεν επιτρέπεται), χώρια οι απειλές κατά της ζωής ενάντια σε φυσικό πρόσωπο. Φυσικά και δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα ούτε είχε απολύτως καμία κύρωση, ούτε έστω του ανακλήθηκε η άδεια οπλοφορίας...



bernardina said:


> Τώρα; Που όλα δείχνουν ότι η ΧΑ έχει γίνει τρίτο κόμμα; Ποιος ακριβώς θα τους στείλει στα σπίτια τους; Εσύ, εγώ κι άλλοι δέκα τρελοί Λεξιλόγοι; Το *σύγχρονο, ευνομούμενο, δημοκρατικό κράτος;* (στην Κοπεγχάγη ζεις; που μου έλεγε κι ένας φίλος όποτε έλεγα καμιά ουτοπιά).
> Φοβάμαι πως τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν πολύ περισσότερο πριν αρχίσουν να καλυτερεύουν.



Στα σπίτια τους θα τους στείλουν αυτοί οι ίδιοι που τους έβαλαν και στην βουλή. Δυστυχώς φοβάμαι ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποια εναλλακτική.



Hellegennes said:


> Το πρώτο που λείπει είναι η παιδεία και γι' αυτό δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος από το σύστημα και τις κυβερνήσεις του.



Αν υπήρχε παιδεία δεν θα χρειάζονταν να αντιμετωπίσουμε την ΧΑ, διότι εξαρχής δεν θα φτάναμε σε σημείο με ΧΑ του 7%...



bernardina said:


> Ύστερα απ' αυτό, περιμένω _τουλάχιστον _από τους βουλευτές της Αριστεράς να ζητήσουν άρση της ασυλίας αυτών των αποβρασμάτων.



Αν θες να τους κάνεις και "μάρτυρες", ναι, είναι καλή ιδέα.



Count Baltar said:


> SBE, ακόμα και να μην ισχύει -ακόμα- αυτό που λες, είναι προφανές ότι μεθοδεύεται. Δες εδώ.



από το παραπάνω άρθρο: _«Μετά λοιπόν το μιντιακό σπρώξιμο της Χρυσής Αυγής στο Κοινοβούλιο...»_

Ασφαλώς ο συντάκτης έχει σαδιστική αίσθηση του χιούμορ.



SBE said:


> Πιστεύω ότι αν ο Κασιμάτης δεν πάταγε τον κάλο μερικών με την αναφορά του στη βία της αριστεράς το κείμενό του θα είχε αγνοηθεί.



Για την ακρίβεια, η εικόνα είναι περίπου ότι ο ένας τραμπούκος, εκεί που είχε καλομάθει να κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει στο τσιφλίκι του, ξενερώνει που βλέπει έναν άλλο τραμπούκο να κάνει τα ίδια.



Elsa said:


> Η αύξηση των ποσοστών της, είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο αλλά όχι ανεξήγητο ούτε ουρανοκατέβατο φαινόμενο, για το οποίο δεν είναι καθόλου άμοιρα ευθυνών τα ΜΜΕ, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν να ρίξουν όλη την ευθύνη στην πολιτική της Αριστεράς σε σχέση με το μεταναστευτικό πρόβλημα.



Δεν συμφωνώ, θεωρώ και για λόγους που έχω αναπτύξει στο παρελθόν, ότι η αύξηση των ποσοστών της δεν είναι καθόλου πολύπλοκο φαινόμενο, απεναντίας, είναι απλούστατο, κι ακριβώς για αυτό και ενοχλητικό: Διότι φέρνει πολλούς προ των ευθυνών τους.



Palavra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με άλλες πρακτικές, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με τις όποιες παρανομίες των άλλων πολιτκών, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση της χρυσής αυγής με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει «ναι μεν, αλλά». Η χρυσή αυγή είναι κάτι που πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από προσώπου γης.





> Είναι βδέλυγμα, βλάπτει την κοινωνία, πρέπει να φύγει.



Πράγματι, πρέπει. Όσο όμως υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες που τις επέτρεψαν να φτάσει εκεί που έφτασε, κι όσο εξ αιτίας αυτών των συνθηκών υπάρχει κόσμος που τους την ψηφίζει, δεν πρόκειται να φύγει. Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια άλλη μέθοδο; 



Hellegennes said:


> Συμφωνώ με όλους σας ότι δεν νομιμοποιείται η μια πλευρά με παρανομίες της άλλης. Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι δεν μιλάμε για την ίδια κλίμακα πραγμάτων. Δεν παρουσιάζω την δικαιολογία του ΧΑυγίτη σαν νομιμοποίηση. Εννοείται πώς δεν δικαιούται να χρησιμοποιεί το "ναι, αλλά κι αυτοί...". Το πρόβλημά μας είναι όμως ότι αυτό υπάρχει και ναι μεν μπορείς να έχεις μηδενική ανοχή απέναντι στην ΧΑ, το θέμα όμως είναι τι γίνεται με τους ψηφοφόρους της και αυτούς που την συμπαθούν/υποστηρίζουν/καταλαβαίνουν/δικαιολογούν. Αυτούς είναι το θέμα πώς θα αντιμετωπίσεις, γιατί την παρανομία την αντιμετωπίζεις με τον νόμο. Τι κάνεις με το πολιτικό πρόβλημα; Και άντε, μακροπρόθεσμα υπάρχουν λύσεις, τουλάχιστον για την νέα γενιά: το αντιμετωπίζεις με παιδεία.



Το πρόβλημα όσον αφορά τους συμψηφισμούς είναι ότι σε καθαρά πρακτικό επίπεδο, στα μάτια του εκλογικού σώματος η όλη επιχειρηματολογία εναντίον της Χρυσής Αυγής καταρρέει σαν χάρτινος πύργος όταν προέρχεται (που συνήθως έτσι είναι) από άτομα και χώρους που συστηματικά επί δεκαετίες επιδίδονταν στις ίδιες ή αντίστοιχες πρακτικές. Κι επειδή δυστυχώς οι δηλωμένοι ιδεολογικοί αντίπαλοι της ΧΑ... πώς να το θέσω ευγενικά; Δεν έχουν ακριβώς... καθαρή την φωλιά τους, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πείσουν. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Όλες οι αναλύσεις του εκλογικού σώματος δείχνουν ότι τη ΧΑ ψήφισαν ψηφοφόροι από όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα. Η ΧΑ έδρασε σαν δοχείο υποδοχής της οργής πολλών Ελλήνων που έπεσαν ακριβώς στις παγίδες του συμψηφισμού.



Εγώ πάντως διάβασα εδώ μέσα ότι αυτοί που τους ψήφισαν ήταν επειδή ήταν φασίστες και ναζί (οι ψηφίσαντες). Άρα με βάση το παραπάνω υπάρχουν 400 τόσες χιλιάδες φασίστες και ναζί σε όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα...



drsiebenmal said:


> Έναν νόμο που θα υποχρεώνει τον Άρειο Πάγο να μην αναγνωρίζει ως κόμματα οργανώσεις με εγκληματική ιδεολογία και πρακτική, ώστε να μπορεί η πολιτεία να τις αντιμετωπίζει ως συμμορίες.



Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, όπως ξέρουμε από τα υπόλοιπα προϋπάρχοντα κόμματα. Ποιος μπορεί να κατηγορήσει επίσημα π.χ. το (you name it) ότι έχει εγκληματική ιδεολογία και πρακτική; Οι οργανώσεις από πίσω του άλλωστε (φοιτητικές, συνδικαλιστικές, παραστρατιωτικές) δεν έχουν καμία δηλωμένη επίσημη σχέση μαζί του και το κόμμα επισήμως θα έκανε ότι δεν τους ήξερε. Τι θα εμπόδιζε την ΧΑ να κάνει το ίδιο;



Hellegennes said:


> panadeli said:
> 
> 
> > Αυτή η παιδεία είναι τελικά η λύση σε όλα τα προβλήματα. Τι όμως εννοούμε λέγοντας παιδεία; Τη διαπαιδαγώγηση των μαθητών στο σχολείο, ή την καθημερινή διαπαιδαγώγηση όλων μας μέσα από την αλληλεπίδρασή μας με τους συμπολίτες μας και με τους θεσμούς της πολιτείας; Αν εννοούμε το πρώτο, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. Η μόνη άμυνα απέναντι στην Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά και σε οποιοδήποτε μόρφωμα επιθυμεί την κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας, είναι η σωστή λειτουργία των δημοκρατικών θεσμών και η καθημερινή εκπαίδευση του πολίτη στην εφαρμογή τους και στον σεβασμό τους. Αυτά βέβαια στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για αστείο.
> ...



Παρομοίως. Δυστυχώς όμως πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η λύση αυτή θέλει χρόνο, πολύ χρόνο, χρόνο που δεν έχουμε.



SBE said:


> Από την περιγραφή της Μελάνης είναι εμφανέστατο αυτό που λέει η Όλι πιο πάνω. Αν η αστυνομία έκανε καλά τη δουλειά της, οι θεατές θα είχαν πρόσβαση στο θέατρο, στην ανάγκη και μέσα από διάδρομο της αστυνομίας, οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι θα έκαναν τη διαμαρτυρία τους πίσω από τείχος αστυνομικών κι όποιος έκανε οτιδήποτε παράνομο θα πήγαινε σηκωτός στην κλούβα. Η παράσταση αν αναβαλλόταν θα ήταν είτε λόγω υπερβολικής φασαρίας απ΄έξω είτε αν ξεκίναγαν πολύ σοβαρά επεισόδια κι ήταν καλύτερα να φύγει ο κόσμος.



Η λογική αυτή είναι λάθος και θα αιτιολογήσω το γιατί. Η παρουσία της αστυνομίας δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται προϋπόθεση προκείμενου να γίνει οτιδήποτε. Κάποτε είχαν πει στον Γεωργιάδη όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι δεν μπορεί να πάει να μιλήσει πουθενά χωρίς συνοδεία αστυνομικών, πως αν χρειάζεται αστυνομία για να τον προστατεύσει τότε δεν φταίνε αυτοί που του πετάνε γιαούρτια αλλά αυτά που λέει. Το θεώρησα γελοίο επιχείρημα τότε, το θεωρώ γελοίο και τώρα.

Έπειτα, έστω ότι γίνεται αυτό που λες και μετατρέπεται το Χυτήριο σε φρούριο. Αν αύριο κάποιο άλλο θέατρο αποφασίσει να ανεβάσει κάποια παράσταση αντίστοιχων αναμενόμενων αντιδράσεων; Πόσο manpower νομίζεις ότι έχει η αστυνομία για να υποστηρίξει κι άλλα φρούρια; Και τότε θα μου πεις ποια είναι η λύση; Δεν βλέπω λύση δυστυχώς. Μακάρι να ζούσαμε σε άλλη χώρα όπου θα εφαρμόζονταν οι νόμοι, αλλά δυστυχώς είμαστε εδώ.



> Hellegennes said:
> 
> 
> > Να κάνει καθιστή διαμαρτυρία απέναντι από το θέατρο, ο Έλληνας. Δεν έχει καμμιά δουλειά να δημιουργεί επεισόδια επειδή κάτι δεν του αρέσει, είτε είναι ΧΑυγίτης είτε Κουκουές είτε Οικολόγος-Πράσινος.
> ...



όχι βέβαια. Ο Έλληνας έχει διαπαιδαγωγηθεί στη λογική ότι αν σπάσει, κάψει, εκβιάσει κτλ, θα περάσει το δικό του ή τέλος πάντων αυτό που ο ίδιος θεωρεί ως σωστό και δίκαιο. Πρόκειται για νοοτροπία δεκαετιών, δεν γίνεται να ξεριζωθεί από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη...



AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν το βρίσκω καλή ιδέα. Υπάρχουν, και δεν θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν αν τους αγνοήσουμε. Ίσα ίσα που θα τους αφήσουμε έδαφος να αναπτυχθούν ερήμην μας και θα τους βρούμε μπροστά μας κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα σηκώνει πλέον ignore.



Θα συμφωνήσω μ' αυτό, χωρίς φυσικά να βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απέξω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Εγώ μ' αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε ορισμένα από τα σκληροπυρηνικά τους στελέχη, ή στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του 0,3% που έπαιρναν μέχρι πρόσφατα. Φυσικά θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα με κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μπορώ όμως να το δεχτώ για όποιον απλά ψήφισε ΧΑ. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι την μια μέρα που ψήφισαν οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα ήταν φυσιολογικοί και την άλλη έγιναν άρρωστοι.



Αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε όποιον άνθρωπο μπορεί να οργανώνει συσσίτιο και, όταν τον πλησιάζει μια πεινασμένη γριά, να τη διώχνει επειδή πιστεύει ότι η γριά δεν έχει ελληνικό αίμα. Η συγκρότηση κάθε τέτοιου ανθρώπου δείχνει σε εμένα άρρωστο άνθρωπο που έχει μάθει να μισεί περισσότερο παρά να αγαπά. Όποια εξουσία έρθει στα χέρια τέτοιων ανθρώπων θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για πολύ κακά πράγματα. Ούτε συσσίτιο δεν θα έπρεπε να οργανώνουν γιατί ακόμα και το μήνυμα αγάπης το μετατρέπουν σε μήνυμα μίσους. Κάθε εξίσωση τέτοιων ανθρώπων με τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό, ακόμα και με τους μπαχαλάκηδες (τους οποίους μόνο η σύγκριση με τους χρυσαυγίτες με κάνει να τους υποστηρίζω, ξέρεις πόσο τους έχω επικρίνει), είναι τεράστιο λάθος. Εγώ θα καταδικάζω —εμείς εδώ θα καταδικάζουμε— κάθε ενέργεια της Χρυσής Αυγής που πληγώνει τη δημοκρατία και δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να κάνεις το ίδιο για όλους τους άλλους. Εγώ τη Χρυσή Αυγή φοβάμαι και ξέρω ιστορία και έφαγα και μια χούντα ολόκληρη. Κάθε μας πολιτική ενέργεια πρέπει να είναι και μια καταδίκη αυτού του φασισταριού. Ο ψηφοφόρος έχει πάντα καλύτερη λύση από το να σπρώξει τη χώρα του σ’ έναν μαύρο γκρεμό. Και το παρακάτω που έγραψες:



> Στα σπίτια τους θα τους στείλουν αυτοί οι ίδιοι που τους έβαλαν και στην βουλή. Δυστυχώς φοβάμαι ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποια εναλλακτική.



δείχνει ότι δεν τα πας καλά με τις εκτιμήσεις σου — και αυτή είναι η επιεικέστερη δήλωση που θα μπορούσα να κάνω. Πρέπει να παλέψουμε δημοκρατικά για να ξεπεράσουμε τα λάθη της δημοκρατίας, ενισχύοντας τη δημοκρατία. Οι άνθρωποι της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί της δημοκρατίας. Δικό μας το λάθος που τους δώσαμε βήμα και ακροατήριο, αλλά δική μας υποχρέωση τώρα είναι να τους βγάλουμε από τη ζωή μας και να μην τους δώσουμε ούτε ρούπι παραπάνω!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Αν θες να τους κάνεις και "μάρτυρες", ναι, είναι καλή ιδέα.


Θα κάνεις μάρτυρες τους γκεμπελίσκους της ΧΑ επειδή θα τους τιμωρήσεις σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του ελληνικού κράτους;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

Για δε ρε κάτι άτομα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Εντάξει, ας μην ασχολούμαστε και με τις αφέλειες του κάθε Γαϊτάνου. Έχει άλλωστε την τραυματική εμπειρία μαύρων να πουλάνε πειρατικά τα σιντί του.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

...που εξάλλου είναι τόσο περιζήτητα, που τσακώνονται, σου λέει, οι πλανόδιοι, ποιος θα τα πρωτοαντιγράψει να τα πρωτοπουλήσει.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εντάξει, ας μην ασχολούμαστε και με τις αφέλειες του κάθε Γαϊτάνου. Έχει άλλωστε την τραυματική εμπειρία μαύρων να πουλάνε πειρατικά τα σιντί του.



Αφέλεια;
Το "εγώ με τη λολίτσα μου γεμίζω την κοιλίτσα μου" (ή και την κοιλάρα μου, σε άλλες περιπτώσεις) το έχεις ακουστά;
Όχι, αδερφέ. Κανείς σε χλωρό κλαρί όταν λέει τέτοιες παπαριές. Ούτε αφελής ούτε ψευτο-αφελής ούτε "αγανακτισμένος" ούτε "αδικημένος" ούτε "επαναστατημένος" ούτε κανένα άλλο επίθετο εις -μένος. Η ΧΑ ΔΕΝ είναι η λύση σε τίποτα. Είναι ΤΟ πρόβλημα. Και όσοι τη σιγοντάρουν θα παίρνουν τις απαντήσεις που τους αξίζουν.
Ας πάει να τραγουδήσει το τροπάριο της Κασσιανής ο Γαϊτάνος. Για να μην πω τίποτα πιο βαρύ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

Είχε χτες αφιέρωμα στην υπόθεση της ΧΑ στους Νέους Φακέλους, που μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον (το πρώτο μέρος, που άκουσα τον Δένδια - στο δεύτερο με πήρε ο ύπνος ) 

Εντύπωση μου έκανε μια κυρία, από την Πλατεία Αμερικής, που έλεγε ότι ψήφισε ΧΑ επίτηδες, για να ταρακουνήσει το πολιτικό σύστημα, επειδή η περιοχή της είναι παρατημένη στη μοίρα της (εγκληματικότητα, μετανάστες κλπ). Θα 'θελα να την ρωτήσω, την κυρία, αν στ' αλήθεια ήταν αυτό το ύστατο μέσο, αν στ' αλήθεια κανείς δεν έκανε τίποτα πριν. Γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι την ευθύνη την φέρει πρωτίστως η ΕΛ.ΑΣ., που προφανώς δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της - μετά να μην απορώ που τους παίρνω για παράνομη στάθμευση και μην τον είδατε τον Παναή. 


Και σαν υποσημείωση, διασκέδασα που τσακωνόσαντε με το γάντι ο Δένδιας και ο Τσουκαλάς ποιος είναι πιο πολύ παιδί του λαού και ποιος ξέρει καλύτερα το εστιατόριο στην Πλατεία Αμερικής και τρώει εκεί πιο συχνά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εντάξει, ας μην ασχολούμαστε και με τις αφέλειες του κάθε Γαϊτάνου. Έχει άλλωστε την τραυματική εμπειρία μαύρων να πουλάνε πειρατικά τα σιντί του.



Οι τραγουδιστές είναι οι τελευταίοι που θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε για διαφυγόντα κέρδη, που τυπικά φεσώνουν το κράτος χοντρά με διακίνηση χρήματος πιο μαύρου κι από μέλαν σώμα. Εδώ μάλιστα μιλάει το αγόρι του Απρίλη, που εμφανίζεται κάθε Πάσχα για να μας θυμίζει τις εκπληκτικές του γνώσεις στην βυζαντινή μουσική.

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν το θέμα ηθοικονομικά*. Μάς ρωτάει τι πρέπει να κάνει όταν βλέπει να πουλάνε παράνομα τα CD του. Από νομικής πλευράς πρέπει να κάνει μήνυση, καταγγελία. Από ηθική άποψη, έχοντας δουλέψει Χ ώρες για να βγάλει το CD, δεν δικαιούται να έχει βγάλει 2,500,000Χ τα λεφτά που βγάζουν άλλοι για τις ίδιες ώρες (πράγμα που τον υπερκαλύπτει οικονομικά). Θα μου πεις βέβαια ότι αυτό είναι φιλοσοφία περί συστημάτων και τα λεφτά αυτά τα έχει βγάλει νόμιμα. Όμως δεν μπορείς να επικαλείσαι τον νόμο μόνο όποτε σε συμφέρει. Δεν γίνεται ο νόμος να του δίνει μόνο το δικαίωμα να πλουτίζει αλλά να τον ξεχνάει όταν νομίζει ο ίδιος ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά του (σύμφωνα με την δική του ηθική, που συμφέρει *πάλ*ι μόνο τον ίδιο). Άρα ο Γαϊτάνος έχει άδικο ηθοικονομικά.


* από ηθική, νομική και οικονομική άποψη.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

Gaetanotron: Νέο συγκρότημα από Π. Γαϊτάνο και Καιάδα
Μιά συνεργασία που θα συνδυάζει το Σατανικό ροκ με τους Ορθόδοξους ύμνους και την απλή αιθέρια μάσκαρα με το έντονο βάψιμο του heavy metal, γεννήθηκε χθές, με την προσχώρηση του Πέτρου Γαϊτάνου στην οργάνωση του Καιάδα.
Στο νέο σχήμα, στο οποίο οι δύο καλλιτέχνες θα συμμετέχουν επί ίσοις όροις και ονομάζεται «Gaetanotron», ο Γαϊτάνος και ο Καιάδας, θα επιχειρήσουν να δώσουν σάρκα και οστά σε ένα γενικότερο φλερτ Ορθοδοξίας και Σατανιστικού Τραμπουκισμού, που εξελίσσεται τους τελευταίους μήνες.

Πρόκειται για μια προσέγγιση, που ξεκίνησε με την επερώτηση που οδήγησε στην αποκάλυψη του «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου» και συνεχίστηκε με την αγαστή συνεργασία στο θέατρο Χυτήριο, όπου μπινελίκια, βιαιοπραγίες και κατάρες, συνυπήρξαν αρμονικά κάτω από τα ελληνοχριστιανικά λάβαρα. 

Αξίζει μάλιστα να σημειωθεί, ότι αν και συνήθως η Εκκλησία διστάζει να αγκαλιάζει με τέτοιο ενθουσιασμό τις νέες τάσεις, στην περίπτωση της Χρυσής Αυγής, η ταύτιση υπήρξε ακαριαία. Προφανώς γιατί οι εκπρόσωποι της Εκκλησίας, βρήκαν στους σκληρούς και βίαιους χρυσαυγίτες, τον «άλλο εαυτό» που το ράσο δεν τους επιτρέπει να τον αφήσουν να εκδηλωθεί.

Προς το παρόν, οι «Gaetanotron», έχουν προγραμματίσει μια σειρά εμφανίσεων, όπου εκτός από το πρώτο τους single με τίτλο «Εγέρθητος Ύμνος», θα περιλαμβάνονται live κυνήγι αδύναμων μεταναστών και μαχαιρώματα, ενώ στο τέλος θα γίνεται μια συμβολική αναπαράσταση της Σταύρωσης, με τον Γαϊτάνο στο ρόλο του Ιησού και τον Καιάδα στο ρόλο του αναγνώστη της Ελεύθερης Ώρας.

(Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό αποτελεί προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε το υπεύθυνα)

Από το ΜούφαΝετ του Protagon


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της αστυνομίας και της περιφρούρησης των θεάτρων: είναι υποχρέωση της αστυνομίας η προστασία των πολιτών. Αν κάποιος πολίτης κάθεται στο σπίτι του και πάνε οι γείτονες να τον λιντσάρουν, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, τι θα του πεις, ότι φταίει ο ίδιος; Το ίδιο είναι κι ο πολίτης -θεατής.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχει άλλωστε την τραυματική εμπειρία μαύρων να πουλάνε πειρατικά τα σιντί του.



... η οποία ασφαλώς είναι ψυχολογική προβολή: αδυνατώ να φανταστώ σοβαρό πωλητή πειρατικών σιντί να έχει Γαϊτάνο στην πραμάτεια του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ... η οποία ασφαλώς είναι ψυχολογική προβολή: αδυνατώ να φανταστώ σοβαρό πωλητή πειρατικών σιντί να έχει Γαϊτάνο στην πραμάτεια του.


Μην το λες. Το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου, στην πλατεία Κύπρου, στην Καλλιθέα (ήταν Μεγάλη Βδομάδα, βέβαια).


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ... η οποία ασφαλώς είναι ψυχολογική προβολή: αδυνατώ να φανταστώ σοβαρό πωλητή πειρατικών σιντί να έχει Γαϊτάνο στην πραμάτεια του.


Πάντως, ο πιδύος έπιασε την ειρωνεία μου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Πράγματι, πρέπει. Όσο όμως υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες που τις επέτρεψαν να φτάσει εκεί που έφτασε, κι όσο εξ αιτίας αυτών των συνθηκών υπάρχει κόσμος που τους την ψηφίζει, δεν πρόκειται να φύγει. Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια άλλη μέθοδο;


Ναι, έχω να προτείνω μια μέθοδο. Να σταματήσει το επιχείρημα με το οποίο, μεταξύ άλλων, μας σφυροκοπάς κι εσύ από την ώρα που άρχισες να γράφεις για τη ΧΑ: «Γιατί, οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι;»

Μμμμμ, μούμπλε, μούμπλε... Ναι, οι άλλοι *είναι* καλύτεροι. Όλοι οι άλλοι σημερινοί πολιτικοί είναι καλύτεροι από τον οποιοδήποτε χρυσαυγίτη. Ναι, *όλοι*. Ναι, αν με έβαζες να διαλέξω ποιον προτιμάω στο Υπουργείο Αμύνης ανάμεσα στον Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλο και στον Κασιδιάρη (που κρυβόταν δύο μέρες από το αυτόφωρο, μιλάμε για θάρρος, όχι αστεία), θα διάλεγα τον Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλο. Ευτυχώς βέβαια που στις εκλογές δεν κατέβηκαν μόνο αυτοί οι δύο, αλλά και άλλοι, αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι, κι έτσι βρήκα άλλους να ψηφίσω - που δεν είναι εγκληματίες του ποινικού δικαίου και που ναι, _*είναι καλύτεροι από τους χρυσαυγίτες.*_ 

Και αν διαφωνείς με αυτό, προτού γράψεις, προτείνω να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις λίγη ιστορία. Και να δεις και καμιά εικόνα από τους φούρνους όπου έκαιγαν τους μη Άρειους (ξέρεις, αυτούς τους φούρνους που ο Μιχαλολιάκος αρνείται ότι υπάρχουν). 

Τέλος, λίγος Ασίμοφ: Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και αν διαφωνείς με αυτό, προτού γράψεις, προτείνω να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις λίγη ιστορία. Και να δεις και καμιά εικόνα από τους φούρνους όπου έκαιγαν τους μη Άρειους (ξέρεις, αυτούς τους φούρνους που ο Μιχαλολιάκος αρνείται ότι υπάρχουν).



Nazi atrocities 101 = Εάν αυτό είναι ο άνθρωπος.
Ευχάριστο ανάγνωσμα δεν το λες, για όποιον όμως θέλει να πάρει μια πρώτη ιδέα -αν δεν έχει ήδη- το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.
Μετά θα τεθούν ερωτήσεις κρίσεως.

Α, και να συμφωνήσω με την Παλάβρα. _*Οποιοσδήποτε*_ πολιτικός είναι προτιμότερος από τα ναζιστοφασιστοειδή με τον διαταραγμένο ψυχισμό που πλασάρονται ως λύση. (Κι επειδή οι συνειρμοί _*δεν *_είναι τυχαίοι, ορίστε). Και μόνο το ότι τους βάζουμε ίσα κι όμοια με αυτή τη σύγκριση, είναι απαράδεκτο.
Όποιος χρειάζεται να ρωτήσει γιατί... ε, έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

A Fascist party in full cry. Black-shirts smashing migrants' homes. Swastikas on the streets. No, not Germany in the Thirties: Greece 2012

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-homes-Swastikas-streets.html#ixzz29edOpqvK

Almost a quarter of Greeks under 25 support the party. (Αυτό διάβασα εγώ και ντράπηκα που είμαι Ελληνίδα.)


​
​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

Αυτοί θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται που είναι Έλληνες, όχι εσύ - εσύ έχεις διαβάσει και ιστορία, σε αντίθεση με αυτούς.

Ωραίο άρθρο του Θανάση Χειμωνά, από τη σημερινή Athens Voice, από το οποίο απομόνωσα τις τελευταίες δύο παραγράφους, που κτγμ συνοψίζουν πολύ ωραία τα πράγματα:

Ιδεολογίες και πρακτικές.

Φτάνοντας σε μια πιο γενική διαπίστωση, τόσο ο κομμουνισμός όσο και ο ναζισμός βαρύνονται με εκατομμύρια νεκρούς. Υπάρχει ωστόσο μια ιδεολογική διαφορά. Τα θύματα του ναζισμού προέκυψαν επειδή ο ναζισμός εφαρμόστηκε κατά γράμμα απαιτώντας την εξόντωση των «κατώτερων» όντων, καθώς και των εχθρών της «Άρειας Φυλής». Είναι ξεκάθαρα θέμα ιδεολογίας. Αντίθετα, ο κομμουνισμός ήταν μια μαγευτική ουτοπία που στην πράξη ουσιαστικά δεν εφαρμόστηκε ποτέ. Οι διάφοροι χασάπηδες τύπου Γιόζεφ Στάλιν και Πολ Ποτ ήταν απλώς αδίστακτοι δικτάτορες που επέβαλαν τη στυγνή αιματηρή κυριαρχία τους χρησιμοποιώντας ως πρόσχημα (και μόνο) τον κομμουνισμό.

Τέλος, αριστεροί δεν ήταν μόνο οι Τσαουσέσκου, Χόνεκερ, Ζίφκοφ κ.λπ. Αριστεροί ήταν και η Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ, ο Ενρίκο Μπερλιγκουέρ και ο Σαλβαδόρ Αλιέντε. Αντίθετα, ο μοναδικός συμπαθής ναζιστής που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ο Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν στο ρόλο του «Μεγάλου δικτάτορα».​


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2012)

Θανάσης Χειμωνάς said:


> Αντίθετα, ο μοναδικός συμπαθής ναζιστής που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ο Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν στο ρόλο του «Μεγάλου δικτάτορα».



Ε, ναι. Θα συμπαθήσω και τον Κασιδιάρη αν αρχίσει να χορεύει στον _Καρυοθραύστη_ στη Λυρική αντί να τσαμπουκαλεύεται μέσα κι έξω από τη Βουλή.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Άλεξ, όταν είδα από ποια εφημερίδα ήταν η είδησή σου σκέφτηκα: είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Almost a quarter of Greeks under 25 support the party. (Αυτό διάβασα εγώ και ντράπηκα που είμαι Ελληνίδα.)



Τώρα αν πω ότι αυτό συσχετίζεται 100% άμεσα με αυτό το νήμα, θα με βρίσετε;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άλεξ, όταν είδα από ποια εφημερίδα ήταν η είδησή σου σκέφτηκα: είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα.


Ναι, μακάρι να το έγραφε μόνο αυτή η εφημερίδα, και μακάρι να ήταν ψέματα, αλλά κάπως έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει τα βιώνουμε κι εμείς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, μακάρι να το έγραφε μόνο αυτή η εφημερίδα, και μακάρι να ήταν ψέματα, αλλά κάπως έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει τα βιώνουμε κι εμείς.



Εγώ καθώς διάβαζα το άρθρο σκεφτόμουν ότι πολλοί αναγνώστες θα σκέφτονταν ότι καλά κάνουν τα παιδιά, πως θα γίνει να τα φέρουμε κι από την Αγγλία (και όντως υπάρχουν σχετικά σχόλια από κάτω). Δηλαδή τόσο θετικά τα βιώνετε κι εσείς αυτά που λέει το άρθρο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Όχι, βρε συ. Αυτό που βιώνουμε είναι η άνοδος της Χ.Α. μεταξύ των ανεγκέφαλων που περιγράφει το άρθρο.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα αν πω ότι αυτό συσχετίζεται 100% άμεσα με αυτό το νήμα, θα με βρίσετε;



Όχι βέβαια, φυσικά και σχετίζεται.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ωραίο άρθρο του Θανάση Χειμωνά, από τη σημερινή Athens Voice,


Πολύ καλό, αυτά περίπου απαντάω κι εγώ σε όσους κάνουν συγκρίσεις και ταυτίσεις, τώρα θα έχω έτοιμη παραπομπή στο κείμενο του Χειμωνά!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

BBC: *Twitter blocks neo-Nazi account to users in Germany*

*Twitter has blocked access to a neo-Nazi account at the request of the German government.
*The tweets will no longer be visible to users in Germany although the rest of the world will be able to view them.
It is the first time the social networking site has implemented its local censorship policy, which came into force in January.
That policy allows it to block content in specific countries if tweets violate local laws.
Announcing the decision, Twitter's general counsel Alex Macgillivray said: "Never want to withhold content; good to have tools to do it narrowly and transparently."
In the tweet, he published links to the letter sent by German police, requesting the account be closed.
The letter outlined how the government had banned the organisation Besseres Hannover, (Better Hannover), a right-wing extremist group from Lower Saxony.
"It is disbanded, its assets are seized and all its accounts in social networks have to be closed immediately," the letter read.
It was unclear whether the group had a Facebook page but a spokesman for the social network said: "We work with anti-Nazi organisations and would encourage anyone who finds content like this to report it to Facebook."
Members of the group have been charged with inciting racial hatred and creating a criminal organisation.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Members of the group have been *charged with inciting racial hatred and creating a criminal organisation*.


Αυτά ισχύουν και για τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Για το δεύτερο έχουμε νόμους, δεν έχουμε όμως για το πρώτο ή κάνω λάθος; Αν δεν έχουμε, προφανώς είναι καιρός να φτιάξουμε. Όταν ο Σαμαράς γκάριζε επί ενάμιση χρόνο "Me, me, me, me!" για να ανεβεί στην καρέκλα του πρωθυπουργού, ήξερε ότι θα σκάσει στα χέρια του η απασφαλισμένη χειροβομβίδα της Χρυσής Αυγής; Έχει καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να φτιάξει καινούργιο νόμο που θα αφορά τις νεοναζιστικές οργανώσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Προσωπικά είμαι τελείως αντίθετος σε κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε κάποιον να μισεί συγκεκριμένες πληθυσμιακές ομάδες. Ως εκ τούτου, η απαγόρευση έχει να κάνει με την δημόσια εκδήλωση ρατσισμού, που δεν λύνει απολύτως τίποτα. Δηλαδή κουκουλώνεις το πρόβλημα. Η ίδια η εκδήλωση ρατσισμού μπορεί να είναι κατακριτέα αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να απαγορεύεται. Για τα υπόλοιπα (τις έμπρακτες εκδηλώσεις) έχουμε ήδη νόμους. Η δε απαγόρευση ενέχει τον κίνδυνο της γιγάντωσης τέτοιων κινημάτων (ηρωοποίηση, περιθωριοποίηση).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

Κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει στον συλλογισμό σου: Η απαγόρευση της δημόσιας εκδήλωσης του ρατσισμού δεν κουκουλώνει το πρόβλημα. Αντίθετα, λύνει το πρόβλημα της αναγκαστικής συμβίωσης του ρατσιστή με το αντικείμενο του ρατσιστικού μίσους του. Δηλαδή, μέσα στο μυαλό σου ή μέσα στο σπίτι σου μπορείς να μισείς όσο θέλεις -- και είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα ότι είσαι ένας άθλιος, δυστυχής άνθρωπος -- αλλά δημόσια δεν επιτρέπεται να εκδηλώνεις τον ρατσισμό σου και να προτρέπεις άλλους ανθρώπους να κάνουν τον ρατσισμό τους πράξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Η προτροπή σε πράξη μέσω φραστικής εκδήλωσης είναι λογικό άλμα. Δεν είναι αδύνατον, αλλά μπορείς να το ισχυριστείς για το οτιδήποτε και να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν δικαιολογία για να απαγορεύσεις όποια δημόσια εκδήλωση θέλεις (ακόμη και της σάτιρας). Το αντικείμενο του ρατσιστή συνεχίζει να συμβιώνει με τον ρατσιστή, απλά ο ρατσιστής δεν το λέει δημόσια. Δεν βλέπω πώς αυτό αποτελεί λύση. Το να μην σου επιτρέπει κάποιος να δεις μια παράσταση αντιμετωπίζεται νομικά, άσχετα αν αυτός που σε εμποδίζει είναι ρατσιστής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το να περιορίσεις την ελευθερία του λόγου δεν είναι λύση, αντιθέτως μεγαλώνει το πρόβλημα. Μέρος του λόγου που η ΧΑ κέρδισε τόσο πολύ σε ποσοστά ήταν η ηρωοποίησή της μέσω αποκλεισμού. Εξάλλου τέτοιοι νόμοι έχουν και πρακτικά προβλήματα με τον ορισμό του ρατσισμού, τα όρια και τα πλαίσια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Χελλε, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το δημόσιο μίσος ξεπερνάει την ελευθερία του λόγου; 

Είναι ελευθερία του λόγου να πω: «όποιος πετύχει την Ελληγενή, να του σπάσει το κεφάλι επειδή μισώ αυτά που γράφει;» Όχι. Απαγορεύεται. Δια ροπάλου. Είναι προτροπή σε εγκληματική πράξη, όχι ελευθερία του λόγου.

Είναι ελευθερία του λόγου να πω: «όποιος πετύχει την Ελληγενή, να του σπάσει το κεφάλι επειδή μισεί τη θρησκεία/τα γούστα/τις προτιμήσεις μου;» Ούτε. Ομοίως με το παραπάνω.

Έχω την ελευθερία να σε μισώ χειρότερα από ό,τι ο διάβολος το λιβάνι; Φυσικά, μέσα μου. Και ιδιωτικά (=σε στενό κύκλο).

Και πώς μπορείς να αμυνθείς στα όσα προσβλητικά έχω γράψει; Με προσφυγή στη δικαιοσύνη (που θα ξεκαθαρίσει πρώτα πρώτα αν αυτά είναι πραγματικά προσβλητικά ή μόνο στο κεφάλι σου).

Και τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος πάρει *από μόνος του* στα σοβαρά αυτά που έχω γράψει και έρθει να με δείρει (επειδή συμφωνεί μαζί σου) ή να σε δείρει (επειδή συμφωνεί μαζί μου); Θα φάμε ξύλο, ο τύπος θα πάει για φυσική αυτουργία και η δικαιοσύνη θα εξετάσει κατά πόσον είμαι ηθικός αυτουργός. Και στην πρώτη, και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση. (Στην πρώτη θα ψάξει κι εσένα, φυσικά.)

Προφανώς, η απαγόρευση των παρανομιών δεν τις εμποδίζει αυτόματα. Αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι παύουν να είναι παρανομίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

Μετά από το "βάλανε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα", πρέπει να προσθέσουμε μια καινούργια παροιμία:
"Βάλανε τη Ζαρούλια να εκπροσωπήσει την Ελλάδα στην Επιτροπή κατά των Διακρίσεων."
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231218253

Για όνομα! Ποιος την έστειλε και ποιο ήταν το σκεπτικό του;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Για το δεύτερο έχουμε νόμους, δεν έχουμε όμως για το πρώτο ή κάνω λάθος;


Έχουμε τον αντιρατσιστικό 927 του 79 αν δεν απατώμαι. Ένα γκούγκλισμα θα τον αποκαλύψει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χελλε, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το δημόσιο μίσος ξεπερνάει την ελευθερία του λόγου;
> 
> Είναι ελευθερία του λόγου να πω: «όποιος πετύχει την Ελληγενή, να του σπάσει το κεφάλι επειδή μισώ αυτά που γράφει;» Όχι. Απαγορεύεται. Δια ροπάλου. Είναι προτροπή σε εγκληματική πράξη, όχι ελευθερία του λόγου.



Απαγορεύεται συνταγματικά να πεις κάτι τέτοιο; Ή με κάποιον άλλον νόμο; Δεν νομίζω, αλλά, αν κάνω λάθος, ευχαρίστως να το κοιτάξω. Ποιος νόμος λοιπόν σε απαγορεύει να το πεις αυτό; Είναι παράνομο να πω ότι ο Χ βουλευτής θέλει ξύλο; Είναι παράνομο να φωνάζουν στις πορείες για ξυλοδαρμούς πολιτικών, κρεμάλες, κτλ; Είναι παράνομο όταν κάποιος φωνάζει "μπάτσος καλός μόνο νεκρός"; Είναι παράνομο να πει κανείς "ο Χ κάνει μόνο για γιαούρτωμα"; Είναι παράνομο το μαύρο ή το προσβλητικό χιούμορ; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όλα αυτά προστατεύονται από την ελευθερία του λόγου. Έκανα λάθος;

'Εχω ξαναπεί ότι είναι λάθος η δημοκρατία να κάνει διακρίσεις στο ποιος θα έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει και τι θα λέει, γιατί τότε παύει να είναι πραγματική δημοκρατία και ρέπει προς την αριστοκρατία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2012)

Μπορείς ανενόχλητα να πεις "Να σπάσουν το κεφάλι του Ελληγενή γιατί μισώ τα γραπτά του". 
Αν όμως να πεις "Να σπάσουν το κεφάλι του Ελληγενή γιατί είναι έλληνας/χριστιανός/κούρδος/άθεος/τούρκος και μισώ όλους τους έλληνες/χριστιανούς/κούρδους/άθεους/τούρκους" αντιμετωπίζεις φυλάκιστη μέχρι 2 χρόνια.
[Επίσης δεν μπορείς να πεις "Μανώλη, τράβα σπάσε το κεφάλι του Ελληγενή" για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, γιατί είναι συγκεκριμένη προτροπή προς συγκεκριμένο άτομο να διαπράξει συγκεκριμένο έγκλημα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.]

Ορίστε σας τον βρήκα. Νόμος 927/79.



> Αρθρον 1.
> 1. Οστις δημοσίως, είτε προφορικώς είτε διά του τύπου ή διά γραπτών κειμένων ή εικονογραφήσεων ή παντός ετέρου μέσου εκ προθέσεως προτρέπει εις πράξεις ή ενεργείας δυναμένας να προκαλέσουν διακρίσεις, μίσος ή βίαν κατά προσώπων ή ομάδος προσώπων εκ μόνου του λόγου της φυλετικής ή εθνικής καταγωγής των, τιμωρείται με φυλάκισιν μέχρι δύο ετών ή με χρηματικήν ποινήν ή και δια αμφοτέρων των ποινών τούτων.
> 
> 2. Διά των εν παρ. 1 ποινών τιμωρείται και όστις συνιστά ή συμμετέχει εις οργανώσεις, αι οποίαι επιδιώκουν ωργανωμένην προπαγάνδαν ή δραστηριότητας πάσης μορφής τεινούσας εις φυλετικάς διακρίσεις.
> ...



Και κάποια σχόλια για το νόμο αυτό από νομομαθείς ιστολόγους:

Μερικές σκέψεις για τον αντιρατσιστικό Ν.927/1979

Κατά του Ν. 927/1979 ΙΙ


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απαγορεύεται συνταγματικά να πεις κάτι τέτοιο; Ή με κάποιον άλλον νόμο; Δεν νομίζω, αλλά, αν κάνω λάθος, ευχαρίστως να το κοιτάξω. Ποιος νόμος λοιπόν σε απαγορεύει να το πεις αυτό;



*Νόμος 927/1979 *
Όστις δημοσίως, είτε προφορικώς είτε δια του τύπου ή δια γραπτών κειμένων ή εικονογραφήσεων ή παντός έτερου μέσου εκ προθέσεως *προτρέπει* εις πράξεις ή ενέργειας δυναμένας να προκαλέσουν διακρίσεις, μίσος ή βίαν κατά προσώπων ή ομάδος προσώπων εκ μόνου του λόγου της φυλετικής ή εθνικής καταγωγής των "ή του θρησκεύματος" [1] , τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών ή με χρηματική ποινή ή και αμφοτέρων των ποινών τούτων.​


Hellegennes said:


> Είναι παράνομο να πω ότι ο Χ βουλευτής θέλει ξύλο;


*Άρθρο 184 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
Όποιος δημόσια με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο προκαλεί ή διεγείρει σε διάπραξη κακουργήματος ή πλημμελήματος τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών. ​*Άρθρο 185 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
'Οποιος εγκωμιάζει δημόσια και με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο [έγκλημα που διαπράχθηκε]* και έτσι εκθέτει σε κίνδυνο τη δημόσια τάξη τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών.​*Άρθρο 186 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
1. Όποιος προκαλεί ή παροτρύνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο κάποιον να διαπράξει ορισμένο κακούργημα, καθώς και όποιος προσφέρεται ή αποδέχεται τέτοια πρόκληση ή προσφορά, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών.
«2. Όποιος προκαλεί ή παροτρύνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο κάποιον να διαπράξει ορισμένο πλημμέλημα, καθώς και όποιος προσφέρεται γι' αυτό και όποιος αποδέχεται τέτοια πρόκληση ή προσφορά, τιμωρείται με την ποινή που προβλέπεται για το σχεδιαζόμενο πλημμέλημα ελαττωμένη κατά το άρθρο 83.​


(Μελάνη όχι, δεν μπορείς να πεις ανενόχλητα «Να σπάσουν το κεφάλι του Ελληγενή γιατί μισώ τα γραπτά του»).




Hellegennes said:


> 'Εχω ξαναπεί ότι είναι λάθος η δημοκρατία να κάνει διακρίσεις στο ποιος θα έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει και τι θα λέει, γιατί τότε παύει να είναι πραγματική δημοκρατία και ρέπει προς την αριστοκρατία.


Προς την *αριστοκρατία*; 

Ασχέτως αυτού, κάνεις λάθος αν νομίζεις ότι στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν απόλυτα. Δημοκρατία δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα να κάνεις και να λες ό,τι γουστάρεις - αν οι πράξεις σου έχουν ως συνέπεια εγκληματικές ενέργειες, τότε τιμωρούνται. Και εδώ, «πράξη» σημαίνει και αυτά που λες.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά από το "βάλανε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα", πρέπει να προσθέσουμε μια καινούργια παροιμία:
> "Βάλανε τη Ζαρούλια να εκπροσωπήσει την Ελλάδα στην Επιτροπή κατά των Διακρίσεων."
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231218253
> 
> Για όνομα! Ποιος την έστειλε και ποιο ήταν το σκεπτικό του;





Έτσι, η 14μελής αντιπροσωπεία των Ελλήνων βουλευτών στην Κοινοβουλευτική Συνέλευση του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης όρισαν την βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής ως εκπρόσωπο της Ελλάδας στην Επιτροπή για την Ισότητα και τον Αγώνα κατά των Διακρίσεων.

Αν δεν είναι μαύρο χιούμορ, σίγουρα είναι έμπρακτη προσπάθεια να δοθεί ένα μάθημα σ' αυτό το υποκείμενο. Πάω στοίχημα ότι οι δεκατέσσερις γελούν μοχθηρά και χαιρέκακα κάτω από τα μουστάκια τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απαγορεύεται συνταγματικά να πεις κάτι τέτοιο; Ή με κάποιον άλλον νόμο; Δεν νομίζω, αλλά, αν κάνω λάθος, ευχαρίστως να το κοιτάξω. Ποιος νόμος λοιπόν σε απαγορεύει να το πεις αυτό; Είναι παράνομο να πω ότι ο Χ βουλευτής θέλει ξύλο; Είναι παράνομο να φωνάζουν στις πορείες για ξυλοδαρμούς πολιτικών, κρεμάλες, κτλ; Είναι παράνομο όταν κάποιος φωνάζει "μπάτσος καλός μόνο νεκρός"; Είναι παράνομο να πει κανείς "ο Χ κάνει μόνο για γιαούρτωμα"; Είναι παράνομο το μαύρο ή το προσβλητικό χιούμορ; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όλα αυτά προστατεύονται από την ελευθερία του λόγου. Έκανα λάθος;


Νομικός δεν είμαι, αλλά ναι. Νομίζω ότι κάποιος νόμος από το 1.234.567 νόμους που έχουμε ανεφάρμοστους το απαγορεύει. Όμως (θα έπρεπε να) θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι κάποια πράγματα, που ανήκουν στη λογική δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχουμε στους αστυφύλακες για να μη γίνονται. Απλώς ο νόμος εφαρμόζεται όταν γίνει το κακό επειδή τα λόγια είναι πλημμεληματική συμπεριφορά. Διαφορετικά, σιγά μην ασχοληθεί η ελληνική γραφειοκρατία με καφενειακές συμπεριφορές. (Ενώ κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις κρεμάλες των αγανακτισμένων, τον αστυνομικό που διαδήλωσε με την κρεμάλα, τον εγκάλεσε η υπηρεσία του με βάση κάποιο άρθρο που είναι χωμένο κάπου και ανασύρεται δεόντως.)

Είμαι αρκετά μεγάλος για να θυμάμαι επιγραφές «Απαγορεύεται το ουρείν» στους μαντρότοιχους και «απαγορεύεται το πτύειν» στα ΜΜΜ. Όλα βάσει κάποιας νομοθετικής διάταξης. Βάζουμε στοίχημα ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι νόμοι παραμένουν; Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να προσφεύγουμε στους νόμους για να τηρούμε καλούς τρόπους και την απλή λογική;



Hellegennes said:


> Έχω ξαναπεί ότι είναι λάθος η δημοκρατία να κάνει διακρίσεις στο ποιος θα έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει και τι θα λέει, γιατί τότε παύει να είναι πραγματική δημοκρατία και ρέπει προς την αριστοκρατία.


 Είναι θέμα ελευθερίας της άποψης να διδάσκεις ως επιστημονική θεωρία τη Βίβλο; Είναι θέμα ελευθερίας της άποψης να επαινείς αιματοβαμένες ιδεολογίες; Δημοκρατία δεν σημαίνει ίσο δικαίωμα στην παρανομία. Η δημοκρατία έχει νόμους και προαπαιτούμενα και υποχρεώσεις, ανάμεσα στα οποία η συμμετοχή, η γνώση, ο σεβασμός του άλλου. Η δημοκρατία είναι ζόρικο πράγμα. Δεν είναι τέλεια, πολλές φορές δεν είναι καν ικανοποιητική. Αλλά αυτό έχουμε. Τελεία.

Και κόψε τους συμψηφισμούς, επιτέλους. Σταμάτα να συγκρίνεις ντομάτες με μαχαιροπίρουνα. Το μηδέν παραμένει μηδέν, με όσα κιλά ελευθερία του λόγου και αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις.


Edit: Στο μεταξύ τα έγραψε καλύτερα η Παλ Αύρα από εμένα, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, αφήνω και τα δικά μου εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μελάνη όχι, δεν μπορείς να πεις ανενόχλητα «Να σπάσουν το κεφάλι του Ελληγενή γιατί μισώ τα γραπτά του»


Έτσι φαίνεται. Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, κάτι έμαθα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν δεν είναι μαύρο χιούμορ, σίγουρα είναι έμπρακτη προσπάθεια να δοθεί ένα μάθημα σ' αυτό το υποκείμενο. Πάω στοίχημα ότι οι δεκατέσσερις γελούν μοχθηρά και χαιρέκακα κάτω από τα μουστάκια τους.


Κι εγώ είχα εκνευριστεί στην αρχή, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα «τι ωραία που θα είναι να την αναγκάσεις να ασχοληθεί με το πλαίσιο καταπολέμησης των διακρίσεων» :devil:

Εντωμεταξύ χτες, την είδα σε βιδεάκι να φτύνει ονόματα όπως _Χασάν_, λες κι έλεγε καμιά βρισιά, να κατηγορεί τους μετανάστες ως τριτοκοσμικούς, άπλυτους και φορείς ασθενειών, και το πρώτο που μου έφερε στο μυαλό η εμφάνισή της ήταν «Δεν πας να λουστείς, κυρά μου, που είναι η ρίζα του μαλλιού σου μες στη λίγδα, αντί να κατηγορείς τους άλλους για την προσωπική τους υγιεινή;»


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Και μόλις κοιτάξεις τον παραπάνω νόμο, Ελ, κοίτα κι αυτόν

Και ειδικά εκεί που λέει:1. Όποιος από πρόθεση, δημόσια προφορικά ή διά του τύπου ή μέσω του διαδικτύου ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο ή τρόπο, προκαλεί ή διεγείρει σε βιαιοπραγίες ή εχθροπάθεια κατά ομάδας ή προσώπου, που προσδιορίζονται με βάση τη φυλή, το χρώμα, τη θρησκεία, την εθνική ή εθνοτική καταγωγή, το γενετήσιο προσανατολισμό, ή κατά πραγμάτων που χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά από τις παραπάνω ομάδες ή πρόσωπα, κατά τρόπο που μπορεί να εκθέσει σε κίνδυνο τη δημόσια τάξη, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον έξι (6) μηνών έως τριών (3) ετών και χρηματική ποινή χιλίων έως πέντε χιλιάδων (1.000 – 5.000) ευρώ.

και το δεύτερο άρθρο που ορίζει: Στον παρόντα νόμο, ο όρος «εχθροπάθεια» θα πρέπει να νοηθεί ως αναφερόμενος τόσο στην καλλιέργεια όσο και στην εξωτερίκευση αισθημάτων μίσους και αντιπαλότητας.
Ο όρος «θρησκεία» θα πρέπει να νοηθεί ως αναφερόμενος γενικά σε πρόσωπα τα οποία προσδιορίζονται βάσει θρησκευτικής πίστης ή άλλων περί την πίστη πεποιθήσεων.

Τα άρθρα έχουν ενδιαφέρον (δεν είχα το κουράγιο να διαβάσω τα εκατοντάδες σχόλια που τα συνοδεύουν) και σύμφωνα με κάποια απ' αυτά παίρνει η μπάλα _πολλούς_. ]Ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος για το αν και πότε ψηφίστηκε τελικά αυτός ο νόμος, γιατί δεν το βρήκα. Και σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 9 Με την έναρξη ισχύος του νόμου αυτού καταργείται ο νόμος 927/1979 και το άρθρο 39§4 του νόμου 2910/2001.


Εν πάση περιπτώσει, με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ως σκεπτικό παρά ως ισχύων νόμος. Γιατί όποιος θέλει να λέγεται πολιτισμένος, σκεπτόμενος και δημοκράτης οφείλει να εκφέρει _επεξεργασμένο _λόγο, όχι άναρθρες κραυγές και όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος. Και να αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη του. Επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε πού ο (συχνά φαινομενικά αβλαβής) λόγος μας θα πέσει σαν σπόρος και θα βλαστήσει τοξικές παραφυάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο νόμος αυτός νομίζω τελικά δεν ψηφίστηκε.

Η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι πολιτικός αντίπαλος; από το Φελέκι. (Απάντηση: Όχι, δεν είναι)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Τελικά, ο 927/1979 ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει; Και γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται; (Ρητορικό το ερώτημα.) Πολύ μου αρέσει αυτός ο νόμος, ενώ, ομολογώ, ότι θα πρέπει να διαβάσω και να σκεφτώ πολύ ακόμα μέχρι να κατασταλάξω κατά πόσο είναι καλύτερο για τη δημοκρατία να κηρύξει τη Χρυσή Αυγή παράνομη (με νέο νόμο) ή όχι. Αν ισχύει ο 927, αρκεί ίσως η αυστηρή εφαρμογή του (με τη συνδρομή των υπόλοιπων νόμων που αναφέρθηκαν). Οι δηλώσεις της κυρίας Ζαρούλια στη Βουλή εμπίπτουν στον 927 και θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη κινηθεί η διαδικασία άρσης της ασυλίας της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι δηλώσεις της κυρίας Ζαρούλια στη Βουλή εμπίπτουν στον 927 και θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη κινηθεί η διαδικασία άρσης της ασυλίας της.


Αν οι δηλώσεις έγιναν *από το βήμα* της Βουλής, νομίζω πως όχι. Νομίζω ότι το βήμα πρέπει να το θεωρούμε σαν άβατο της μεγαλύτερης βλακείας (συμπληρώνω: με τους όποιους κινδύνους αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται) και την προστασία του πρέπει να ασκεί άμεσα η Βουλή δια των κοινοβουλευτικών οργάνων της. Αλλά προφανώς δεν θα λέγονται όλα μέσα στο άβατο...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Μαθήματα θράσους στα σχολεία από τη Χρυσή Αυγή
Της Λινας Γιανναρου

Στο θρανίο είναι γραμμένο με μπλάνκο «Εδώ είναι Ελλάς». Δίπλα, ένας ζωγραφιστός αετός σκίζει την τουρκική σημαία. Η εικόνα συνοδεύει μία από τις τελευταίες αναρτήσεις στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Χρυσής Αυγής, όπου έπειτα από ένα απόσπασμα του λόγου του Ι. Μεταξά(!) προς την ελληνική νεολαία αναφέρονται τα εξής: «Αυξάνει ραγδαία τη δύναμή της η Χρυσή Αυγή στα σχολεία, όπου βρίσκεται το μέλλον του ελληνισμού. Το γεγονός αυτό έχει προκαλέσει τρόμο και πανικό στους (ουκ ολίγους...) αριστεριστές καθηγητές, που δεν ξέρουν πώς να το αντιμετωπίσουν... Αλλαξαν οι καιροί και πέρασε η μπογιά σας, “σύντροφοι”. Οχι μόνο “δύσκολη” αλλά τελείως απίθανη είναι η “μείωση” ή η “εκμηδένιση” της επιρροής της Χρυσής Αυγής στην ελληνική νεολαία! Πάρτε το απόφαση, ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΤΕ, οριστικά και αμετάκλητα! Γρήγορα στη χωματερή της Ιστορίας!».

Το άρθρο με ωμότητα αποκαλύπτει μια πραγματικότητα που πολλοί αρνούνται να αντικρίσουν: τη βαθιά διείσδυση της Χρυσής Αυγής στα ελληνικά σχολεία, τις συνθήκες τρόμου υπό τις οποίες πολλές φορές γίνεται το μάθημα, τις βαθιές διαχωριστικές γραμμές που έχουν κάνει την εμφάνισή τους στις τάξεις, στο προαύλιο, στα μαθητικά γκρουπ του facebook. Το πρόβλημα είναι εντονότερο στην επαρχία.

Ο Μιχάλης (ουδείς σε αυτές τις συνθήκες νιώθει άνετα να αποκαλύψει την ταυτότητά του) είναι καθηγητής σε λύκειο της Κοζάνης, μιας πόλης όπου όταν πρόσφατα άνοιξε γραφεία η Χρυσή Αυγή στα εγκαίνια παραβρέθηκαν και πολλοί μαθητές. «Ναι, έχω μαθητές χρυσαυγίτες», λέει. «Είναι πολύ φανατισμένοι, πωρωμένοι θα έλεγα, σε στυλ Ολυμπιακός - Παναθηναϊκός. Μόνο που τώρα είναι οι Χρυσαυγίτες και όλοι οι άλλοι».

Οπως λέει, στην τάξη σηκώνονται όρθιοι και είναι σαν να έχουν ψηλώσει δέκα πόντους. «Είμαι χρυσαυγίτης, λένε, και οι συμμαθητές τους φοβούνται να αντιδράσουν». Στα διαλείμματα φυσικά, αλλά και στις ονλάιν κοινότητες, γίνεται χαμός. «Θα πει ένας ότι οι μετανάστες μάς παίρνουν τις δουλειές, θα αντιδράσουν οι άλλοι και επειδή δεν έχουν πραγματικά επιχειρήματα, είναι εύκολο να ξεφύγει η κατάσταση». Ηδη καταγράφονται τα πρώτα κρούσματα βίας σε σχολεία. Μόλις πριν από λίγες ημέρες, σε λύκειο του Ηρακλείου συνεπλάκησαν άγρια ένας Ελληνας και ένας Αλβανός μαθητής με αφορμή ένα σύνθημα εναντίον της Χρυσής Αυγής στον τοίχο.

Το θέμα απασχολεί τους καθηγητές όλης της χώρας. «Εγώ έχω απαγορεύσει οποιαδήποτε πολιτική συζήτηση στην τάξη, αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν είναι λύση», λέει ο Μιχάλης. «Συζητάμε με συναδέλφους μήπως κάνουμε κάτι πιο δραστικό, αλλά υπάρχει πάντα ο φόβος μήπως φέρουμε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα και ενισχύσουμε αυτή την τάση». Κοινή είναι η πεποίθηση ανάμεσα στους διδάσκοντες πάντως ότι γίνεται ενός είδους «στρατολόγηση» μαθητών από τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους, πρόκειται κυρίως για τους πιο παραβατικούς, τους μαθητές με τις μεγαλύτερες μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, τους οποίους συγκεντρώνουν στους κόλπους τους.

«Φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα θα αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν κανονικά ως νεολαία. Εάν δεν αλλάξει το κλίμα, φοβάμαι επίσης ότι θα μας ελέγχουν και στο έργο μας. Το λύκειο είναι ένας κατ’ εξοχήν προοδευτικός χώρος όπου συζητιούνται θέματα, όπως το έιτζ, η ομοφυλοφιλία, η θρησκεία. Εχω το άγχος ότι σύντομα θα παρεμβαίνουν ανοιχτά στο μάθημα». Ποτέ δεν περίμενε ότι θα είχε να αντιμετωπίσει τέτοια προβλήματα στο ελληνικό σχολείο. «Παλιά έρχονταν διάφοροι πολιτευτές στον αγιασμό και τα παιδιά αδιαφορούσαν. Τώρα δεν έρχεται κανείς, γιατί φοβούνται το γιουχάισμα. Η οργή των παιδιών είναι τεράστια».

Επειδή πιο πάνω λέγαμε κάτι για παιδεία και σχολεία.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό απ' όσο νομίζαμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα θα είναι σοβαρό και θα γίνεται σοβαρότερο όσο θα επιτρέπουμε στους παραβατικούς να κάνουν κουμάντο. Να δω πόσο θα το αφήσουμε να οξύνεται. Όταν θα μας πνίγουν πια οι αναθυμιάσεις, μπορεί να μαζευτούν αυτοί που δεν πιστεύουν στην παραβατικότητα και να βρουν τρόπους να προστατεύσουν τη λειτουργία της δημοκρατίας, των νόμων, των σχολείων, των σχολών, των θεάτρων, των αμφιθεάτρων, της καθημερινότητας. Αλλά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, προ ημερών η Βουλή καβγάδιζε ακόμα για τη θεωρία των δύο άκρων.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα θα είναι σοβαρό και θα γίνεται σοβαρότερο όσο θα επιτρέπουμε στους παραβατικούς να κάνουν κουμάντο.


Το πρόβλημα άρχισε να γίνεται άλυτο από τη στιγμή που από την ασυδοσία και τον παραλογισμό του αυταρχικού σχολείου περάσαμε εν μια νυκτί στην ασυδοσία και τον παραλογισμό του σχολείου που ο δάσκαλος και ο καθηγητής δεν έχουν την παραμικρή εξουσία και το παραμικρό κύρος, χωρίς ούτε στιγμή να αγγίξουμε έστω και φευγαλέα ένα σχολείο ευθύνης και σοβαρότητας. Με τι φόντα, με τι τρόπο, με τι μέθοδο, με ποια υποστήριξη από πού να απαγορεύσει τώρα στους παραβατικούς να κάνουν κουμάντο; Εδώ χρειάζεται καρότο και μαστίγιο... Αλλά αυτά τα συζητάμε αλλού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο νόμος αυτός νομίζω τελικά δεν ψηφίστηκε.


Κι εγώ έτσι ξέρω, πως δεν έχει ψηφιστεί και πως τελικά ισχύει ακόμη ο Ν.927/1979.
Και περί εχθροπάθειας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8200-εχθροπάθεια. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Εν πρώτοις ευχαριστώ πολύ την Μελάνη και την Παλάβρα για την διόρθωση. Άρα υπάρχει νόμος που να το απαγορεύει. Ωραία. Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να πω κάποια πράγματα και συγχωρέστε μου την ακατάσχετη φλυαρία. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν πιστεύω καθόλου στην λύση διά της νομικής οδού, σε πράγματα που λύνονται -εύκολα ή με κόπο, δεν έχει σημασία- μέσω της εκπαίδευσης. Η εκπαίδευση είναι πραγματική λύση, γιατί αφενός φροντίζει για την εξάλειψη φαινομένων και όχι για τον κατ' οίκον περιορισμό τους, αφετέρου είναι μέτρο πρόληψης, όχι καταστολής, πράγμα που πάντα είναι προτιμότερο.

Δεύτερο θέμα: νόμοι σαν αυτόν που παραθέσατε, οδηγούν στον νόμο περί δημοσίας αιδούς, περί δημόσιας περιύβρισης, περί δημόσιας εξύβρισης, περί απαγορεύσης παιγνίων (βιντεοπαιχνιδιών), περί προσβολής μνήμης νεκρού (τέρμα οι κουβέντες για το τι έκαναν οι πεθαμένοι πολιτικοί μας) και στην ίδια την ύπαρξη του ΕΣΡ. Λογοκρισία, λογοκρισία και λογοκρισία με μια δόση ανελευθερίας και υποταγής στο τι θεωρεί ο καθένας ακόλαστο (κατά διάφορες γιαγιάδες, ακόμα και ένα φιλί στο στόμα). Μην και ξεχάσατε ότι στις ίδιες ακριβώς αρχές βασίστηκε και η λογοκρισία της δικτατορίας; Περιορισμός της ελευθεροτυπίας, κτλ; Ψηφίστηκε ή όχι, δείτε λίγο την διατύπωση αυτού του νόμου: "1. Όποιος από πρόθεση, δημόσια προφορικά ή διά του τύπου ή μέσω του διαδικτύου ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο ή τρόπο...". Δείτε πόσο εύκολα πέρασε από τον προφορικό λόγο στον τύπο, από εκεί στο Ίντερνετ κι από εκεί σε "οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο ή τρόπο". Ειδικά αυτή η τελευταία διατύπωση συμπεριλαμβάνει κάθε εκδήλωση τέχνης. Πού καταλήγει λοιπόν η δημοκρατία μας; Στο ίδιο σημείο που κατέληξε η ΧΑ με το Χυτήριο, για να μην θυμηθώ τώρα τον Καζαντζάκη. Το κάθε μέσο ή τρόπος περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα.

Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι η τέχνη είναι στο απυρόβλητο. Ωραία. Άρα ο ρατσιστής μπορεί να φτιάξει θεατρικές παραστάσεις και να κάνει την προπαγάνδα του από εκεί. Τι έλυσε λοιπόν ο αντιρατσιστικός νόμος; Απολύτως τίποτα. Μήπως στην Γερμανία δεν έχει νεοναζί; Μήπως δεν γίνονται επεισόδια; Και τι είναι άραγε η προτροπή σε εγκλήματα; Κυριολεκτικά μπορείς να ποινικοποιήσεις τα πάντα με αυτήν την αιτιολογία. Μπορείς να ποινικοποιήσεις τις βίαιες ταινίες, τα βίαια βιντεοπαιχνίδια, ακόμα και τα ίδια τα δελτία ειδήσεων.

Για να απαντήσω λίγο σε αυτό που ρώτησε ο drsiebenmal: "_Είναι θέμα ελευθερίας της άποψης να διδάσκεις ως επιστημονική θεωρία τη Βίβλο; Είναι θέμα ελευθερίας της άποψης να επαινείς αιματοβαμένες ιδεολογίες;_"

Ναι και ναι. Εφόσον δεν το κάνεις μέσω της εκπαίδευσης, φυσικά και ναι. Τα βιβλία και τα προγράμματα της εκπαίδευσης δεν βγαίνουν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, είναι δουλειά των αρχών. Άρα δεν βασίζονται στο τι πιστεύει ο κάθε ένας αλλά στο τι είναι επιστημονικά αποδεκτό. Τώρα, αιματοβαμμένες ιδεολογίες είναι σχεδόν όλες: και ο ναζισμός, ο απολυταρχισμός, ο φασισμός, η ίδια η δημοκρατία, ο κομμουνισμός, όλες οι θρησκείες. Θέλετε να μετρήσουμε πόσες προτροπές σε κακουργήματα έχει η Αγία Γραφή; Μην μου πείτε πάλι για συμψηφισμούς, η δημοκρατία αντιμετωπίζει τις ίδιες πράξεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο -ή έτσι οφείλει- όποιος κι αν είναι αυτός που τις διέπραξε.

Όσο για το αν η δημοκρατία είναι τέλεια, σαφώς δεν είναι -και δεν μπορεί να είναι- τέλεια στην εφαρμογή της, αλλά *οφείλει* να είναι τέλεια στην θεωρία. Δεν είναι μακριά η μέρα που απαγορεύσεις επί απαγορεύσεων θα μας οδηγήσουν στο να μην μπορούμε να μιλάμε. Γιατί τι μου επιτρέπει τελικά η σημερινή δημοκρατία; Δεν μπορώ δημόσια να βρίσω πολιτικούς, αστυνομικούς, να προσβάλω το κράτος και τους θεσμούς του, να βρίσω κάποιον δημοσίως, να βγω έξω χωρίς μπλουζάκι, να μιλήσω δημόσια για πράγματα που μπορεί να θίγουν την σημερινή μορφή του πολιτεύματος, άρα και το να μιλήσω για κομμουνισμό, αναρχισμό, να γράψω στο Ιντιμίντια -που και η ίδια του η ύπαρξη τίθεται υπό αμφισβήτηση υπ' αυτές τις συνθήκες-, να κριτικάρω τον Παπανδρέου, τον Καραμανλή (τους πεθαμένους), ακόμα και τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο. Μου επιτρέπει να τα κάνω όλα αυτά στο σπίτι μου. Ευχαριστώ δημοκρατία, τρομερό προνόμιο. Κι αυτό βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση ότι το σπίτι μου έχει καλή μόνωση, μην τυχόν με ακούσουν οι γείτονες, αλλιώς στην εξοχή. Αρκεί να μην έχει αντίλαλο, που φτάνει σε κατοικημένη περιοχή. Στην μέση του Αιγαίου τουλάχιστον μπορώ. Αρκεί να μην περνάει κανένα πλοίο και με ακούσει κανείς.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Twitter Blocks Germans’ Access to Neo-Nazi Group (NYT)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Ελληγενή, με όλο το θάρρος: έχεις μπλέξει ένα σωρό άσχετα πράγματα μεταξύ τους στο ίδιο ποστ, συνεχίζοντας μια συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από την προτροπή σε εγκληματικές ενέργειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όσο για το αν η δημοκρατία είναι τέλεια, σαφώς δεν είναι -και δεν μπορεί να είναι- τέλεια στην εφαρμογή της, αλλά *οφείλει* να είναι τέλεια στην θεωρία. Δεν είναι μακριά η μέρα που απαγορεύσεις επί απαγορεύσεων θα μας οδηγήσουν στο να μην μπορούμε να μιλάμε. Γιατί τι μου επιτρέπει τελικά η σημερινή δημοκρατία; Δεν μπορώ δημόσια να βρίσω πολιτικούς, αστυνομικούς, να προσβάλω το κράτος και τους θεσμούς του, να βρίσω κάποιον δημοσίως, να βγω έξω χωρίς μπλουζάκι, να μιλήσω δημόσια για πράγματα που μπορεί να θίγουν την σημερινή μορφή του πολιτεύματος, άρα και το να μιλήσω για κομμουνισμό, αναρχισμό, να γράψω στο Ιντιμίντια -που και η ίδια του η ύπαρξη τίθεται υπό αμφισβήτηση υπ' αυτές τις συνθήκες-, να κριτικάρω τον Παπανδρέου, τον Καραμανλή (τους πεθαμένους), ακόμα και τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο. Μου επιτρέπει να τα κάνω όλα αυτά στο σπίτι μου. Ευχαριστώ δημοκρατία, τρομερό προνόμιο. Κι αυτό βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση ότι το σπίτι μου έχει καλή μόνωση, μην τυχόν με ακούσουν οι γείτονες, αλλιώς στην εξοχή. Αρκεί να μην έχει αντίλαλο, που φτάνει σε κατοικημένη περιοχή. Στην μέση του Αιγαίου τουλάχιστον μπορώ. Αρκεί να μην περνάει κανένα πλοίο και με ακούσει κανείς.



Βρε Χέλλε μου, τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις όλα αυτά που λες, δημόσια, αρκεί να μη βρίζεις (=λεκτική βία) και να προτρέπεις ή να ασκείς σωματική βία; Είμαστε στα καλά μας; Δεν διαβάζεις καν τι συζητάμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία; Δεν κριτικάρουμε ό,τι θεωρούμε στραβό; Μας ενόχλησε κανένας; Πρέπει να βρίζεις ή να δέρνεις για να πείσεις με τα επιχειρήματά σου; Μόνο η βία είναι επιχείρημα;

Είναι δυνατόν να μην καταλαβαίνεις τις διαφορές ή *σκόπιμα κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις*;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Αχ, και ξανά αχ, Ελληγενή, τώρα το πρόσεξα που σε τσίταρε ο Ντοκ: η προσβολή νεκρού είναι διαδικασία που κινείται μόνο από τους συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού. Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να ψάξεις το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, προτού γράψεις; Έχεις παραθέσει ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Από πού προκύπτει οτι είμαι υπέρ της βίας; Και σε τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται ο αντιρατσιστικός νόμος για να καταστείλει την βία; Τι σχέση έχει το να δείρω κάποιον με το να τον βρίσω; Μην κάνετε συμψηφισμούς.



drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν κριτικάρουμε ό,τι θεωρούμε στραβό; Μας ενόχλησε κανένας;



Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο. Το ότι δεν σας ενόχλησε κανείς δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται να σας ενοχλήσει (νομικά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, με όλο το θάρρος: έχεις μπλέξει ένα σωρό άσχετα πράγματα μεταξύ τους στο ίδιο ποστ, συνεχίζοντας μια συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από την προτροπή σε εγκληματικές ενέργειες.



Γιατί ρε συ Παλάβρα, τι μπερδεύω; Όλα αυτά δεν είναι εκφάνσεις του ίδιου πράγματος;



Palavra said:


> Αχ, και ξανά αχ, Ελληγενή, τώρα το πρόσεξα που σε τσίταρε ο Ντοκ: η προσβολή νεκρού είναι διαδικασία που κινείται μόνο από τους συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού. Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να ψάξεις το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, προτού γράψεις; Έχεις παραθέσει ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες!



Έτερον εκάτερον. Δεν είπα ότι όλα αυτά διώκονται αυτεπάγγελτα. Το θέμα είναι ότι διώκονται. Δηλαδή ο Παπανδρέου -γιος- μπορεί να μου κάνει μήνυση, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

ΟΚ, εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι είναι δημοκρατική και ελεύθερη κοινωνία (hint: δεν είναι να απαγορεύεις ό,τι σε ενοχλεί ή νομίζεις ότι σε ενοχλεί ή σε προσβάλλει).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Helle, απλά πράγματα: οι νόμοι και οι ποινές υπάρχουν επειδή, μέχρι να μάθουν όλοι μέσα από την παιδεία να μη σκοτώνουν, δοκιμάζουμε και άλλες μεθόδους να λιγοστέψουμε τους φόνους. Τα πάντα διαφέρουν ως προς το πού θα σύρεις τις γραμμές. Και το #286 σε αδικεί γιατί πραγματικά έχεις μπουρδουκλώσει πολλά πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Helle, απλά πράγματα: οι νόμοι και οι ποινές υπάρχουν επειδή, μέχρι να μάθουν όλοι μέσα από την παιδεία να μη σκοτώνουν, δοκιμάζουμε και άλλες μεθόδους να λιγοστέψουμε τους φόνους. Τα πάντα διαφέρουν ως προς το πού θα σύρεις τις γραμμές. Και το #286 σε αδικεί γιατί πραγματικά έχεις μπουρδουκλώσει πολλά πράγματα.



Μα νομίζω πως έχουμε νόμους σχετικά με έμπρακτη βία, που καλύπτουν από δολοφονίες μέχρι απλή χειροδικία. Δεν είμαι κατά της απαγόρευσης της βίας. Δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο· δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Αλλά η ελευθερία του λόγου, ό,τι κι αν αυτός περιέχει, οφείλει να προστατεύεται. Όταν αρχίζεις να ορίζεις μέτρα και σταθμά στο τι είναι επιτρεπτό να ειπωθεί, ανοίγεις το κουτί της Πανδώρας· πας γυρεύοντας να βρεις τον μπελά σου. Με ενοχλεί ο ρατσιστικός λόγος; Ναι, με ενοχλεί και με προσβάλλει βαθύτατα σαν άνθρωπο. Αλλά αν πω ότι τον απαγορεύω, δεν μπορώ να τραβήξω σαφή γραμμή στο τι είναι ρατσισμός, επακριβώς, και, ακόμη κι αν μπορούσα, θα είχα τεράστιο πρόβλημα με την αιτιολόγηση της απαγόρευσής του. Ξαναλέω ότι είναι πολύ γενικό το "προτρέπει στην βία". Πάρα πολλά πράγματα προτρέπουν στην βία, μην μπούμε τώρα στα χωράφια της ψυχολογίας. Άρα αυτή η αιτιολόγηση ανοίγει τον δρόμο και για άλλες απαγορεύσεις. Μα το βλέπουμε! Δεν είναι η ύπαρξη του ΕΣΡ απόρροια αυτού του πράγματος; Δεν βλέπετε τον κίνδυνο της απαγόρευσης πραγμάτων που προτρέπουν σε βία; Η απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας συγκεκριμένων βιντεοπαιχνιδιών για τι νομίζετε ότι πρόκειται; Όταν θα έρθει κατακούτελα η απαγόρευση διαδηλώσεων γιατί προτρέπουν σε βία, ποιος θα φταίει;

Πού τελειώνει η ελευθερία μου και που αρχίζει ο λόγος του κράτους και του νόμου; Είναι δυνατόν να τελειώνει, όχι εκεί που δεν ενοχλώ άμεσα τον άλλον, αλλά εκεί που τον ενοχλώ έμμεσα; Ξέρεις πόσα πράγματα με ενοχλούν; Οι γείτονες που μιλάνε από τα απέναντι μπαλκόνια, όταν δουλεύω, η έλλειψη αισθητικής, η αγένεια κι ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα. Ναι, είναι αγενές και άσχημο να βρίσω δημόσια κάποιον, αλλά δεν θέλω το κράτος να μου πει ότι μου το απαγορεύει. Θέλω να έχω την επιλογή, την χρησιμοποιώ ή όχι.

Όταν πέθανε η μητέρα μου, το '98, άκουγα γείτονες να λένε πράγματα γι' αυτήν που δεν ίσχυαν καθόλου. Πράγματα που ούτε καν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία να πω. Θέλησα τότε να τους κάνουμε μήνυση, με τον πατέρα μου, καθώς ήμουν ανήλικος και δεν μπορούσα ο ίδιος. "Και τι θα κερδίσουμε;" μού είπε ο πατέρας μου. Και είχε δίκιο, δεν θα κερδίζαμε τίποτα. Ο νεκρός είναι νεκρός και όσο κι αν με ενοχλούσε και με πρόσβαλλε να ακούω άσχημα πράγματα για την μάνα μου, αντιλήφθηκα ότι ο νόμος αυτός άγγιζε τα όρια του μεταφυσικού. Και μετά άρχισα να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να απαιτώ να με προστατεύει το κράτος από κάθε τι που θεωρώ ότι με ενοχλεί και με προσβάλλει. Το κράτος δεν μπορεί να παίζει τον διαιτητή ηθικολογίας και να τα βάζει με τα φιλοσοφικά και ηθικολογικά πρότυπα του καθενός μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Κακώς συμμετέχω σήμερα. Βιάζομαι, τα λέω πρόχειρα και δεν γίνομαι κατανοητός. Προσπαθούσα να πω ότι, μέχρι να έρθει εκείνη η εποχή όπου η παιδεία θα έχει φωτίσει τους πάντες και οι συνθήκες θα επιτρέπουν να μη μπαίνει σε συνεχή δοκιμασία αυτή η φώτιση, έχουμε τους νόμους στην προσπάθεια να μη γίνουμε ζούγκλα. Τώρα έχετε εδώ μια διελκυστίνδα για το θέμα της Χρυσής Αυγής, και ξαφνικά διαβάζω για το θέμα με τη μητέρα σου. Θα πρέπει να νιώσεις πρώτα πόσο λεπτό και πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι για ένα «αποτυχημένο κράτος» το ζήτημα του φασισμού. Απαιτεί εξαιρετικά προσεκτικούς χειρισμούς έτσι ώστε οι ελευθερίες να μη γίνουν όπλο του φασίστα κατά της δημοκρατίας και οι νόμοι κατά του φασίστα να μη γίνουν μπούμερανγκ σε βάρος της δημοκρατίας. Είναι ζήτημα αναζήτησης της χρυσής τομής (προσοχή, μην μπερδέψουμε τις χρυσές...). Αλλά μην είσαι απόλυτος, δεν φτάνει η παιδεία, άσε και τους μεγαλύτερους να έχουν μια άποψη, πάμε να κάνουμε μια δημοκρατική συζήτηση και πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μας επιβάλεις τη δική σου άποψη, ρε τι πάθαμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να νιώσεις πρώτα πόσο λεπτό και πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι για ένα «αποτυχημένο κράτος» το ζήτημα του φασισμού. Απαιτεί εξαιρετικά προσεκτικούς χειρισμούς έτσι ώστε οι ελευθερίες να μη γίνουν όπλο του φασίστα κατά της δημοκρατίας και οι νόμοι κατά του φασίστα να μη γίνουν μπούμερανγκ σε βάρος της δημοκρατίας. Είναι ζήτημα αναζήτησης της χρυσής τομής (προσοχή, μην μπερδέψουμε τις χρυσές...).



Ωραία, ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Πού είναι η διαφωνία μας σ' αυτό; Αναγνωρίζω το πρόβλημα του φασισμού, αναγνωρίζω το πρόβλημα του ανοργάνωτου και ασυμμάζευτου κράτους και θεωρώ ότι το ζήτημα είναι δύσκολο και δίκοπο. Είναι ακριβώς όπως το είπες, θέλει χειρισμούς που να μην επιτρέπουν στον φασίστα να καταπατά τα δικαιώματα άλλων και ταυτόχρονα να μην δίνει πάτημα στο κράτος να καταπατήσει τα δικαιώματά μας, ιδιαίτερα μιας που ξέρουμε πόσο αποτυχημένο είναι και επιρρεπές στην αντισυνταγματικότητα. Η δημοκρατία κινδυνεύει κι απ' τα δυο μέτωπα.

Και μιας που είμαστε σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, να θυμίσω τι τραβήξαμε με την υπόθεση του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη, για τους "Βούλγαρους". Ένα λεξικό, ένα επιστημονικό εργαλείο στην ουσία, βρέθηκε να κατηγορείται για προσβολή πληθυσμιακής ομάδας. Προσέξτε! Κατηγορήθηκε για ρατσισμό, έτσι; 



nickel said:


> Αλλά μην είσαι απόλυτος, δεν φτάνει η παιδεία, άσε και τους μεγαλύτερους να έχουν μια άποψη, πάμε να κάνουμε μια δημοκρατική συζήτηση και πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μας επιβάλεις τη δική σου άποψη, ρε τι πάθαμε...




Δεν επιβάλλω τίποτα, συζητάμε. Τι θέλετε, να βάζω disclaimer κάθε φορά ότι μπορεί η άποψή μου να μην είναι σωστή; Μα όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο δεν εκφράζουμε την άποψή μας; Δεν βλέπω κανέναν να κολλάει σε κάθε φράση του το "μπορεί να μην είναι σωστή αυτή η θεώρηση". Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο η παιδεία είναι λύση. Τι να κάνουμε, αυτή είναι η άποψή μου. Όταν με πείσει κάποιος ότι δεν είναι ικανοποιητική, θα το αποδεχτώ και θα αλλάξω άποψη. Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει για όλους μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο η παιδεία είναι λύση.


Να συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν να ξαναστείλουμε όλους τους χρυσαυγίτες στα θρανία. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Twitter Blocks Germans’ Access to Neo-Nazi Group (NYT)


Απ' αυτό άλλωστε τροφοδοτήθηκε η πρόσφατη κουβέντα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11841-%CE%93%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AF-%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%B1-%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CF%87%CF%81%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%AF%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B5-%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AF&p=162525&viewfull=1#post162525. Αλλά ενδιαφέροντα και τα σχόλια στη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν να ξαναστείλουμε όλους τους χρυσαυγίτες στα θρανία. :)



Δεν εννοώ αυτό και το ξέρεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε όποιον άνθρωπο μπορεί να οργανώνει συσσίτιο και, όταν τον πλησιάζει μια πεινασμένη γριά, να τη διώχνει επειδή πιστεύει ότι η γριά δεν έχει ελληνικό αίμα. Η συγκρότηση κάθε τέτοιου ανθρώπου δείχνει σε εμένα άρρωστο άνθρωπο που έχει μάθει να μισεί περισσότερο παρά να αγαπά. Όποια εξουσία έρθει στα χέρια τέτοιων ανθρώπων θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για πολύ κακά πράγματα. Ούτε συσσίτιο δεν θα έπρεπε να οργανώνουν γιατί ακόμα και το μήνυμα αγάπης το μετατρέπουν σε μήνυμα μίσους. Κάθε εξίσωση τέτοιων ανθρώπων με τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό, ακόμα και με τους μπαχαλάκηδες (τους οποίους μόνο η σύγκριση με τους χρυσαυγίτες με κάνει να τους υποστηρίζω, ξέρεις πόσο τους έχω επικρίνει), είναι τεράστιο λάθος. Εγώ θα καταδικάζω —εμείς εδώ θα καταδικάζουμε— κάθε ενέργεια της Χρυσής Αυγής που πληγώνει τη δημοκρατία και δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να κάνεις το ίδιο για όλους τους άλλους. Εγώ τη Χρυσή Αυγή φοβάμαι και ξέρω ιστορία και έφαγα και μια χούντα ολόκληρη. Κάθε μας πολιτική ενέργεια πρέπει να είναι και μια καταδίκη αυτού του φασισταριού. Ο ψηφοφόρος έχει πάντα καλύτερη λύση από το να σπρώξει τη χώρα του σ’ έναν μαύρο γκρεμό. Και το παρακάτω που έγραψες:



Καταλαβαίνω τι λες, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι κρίνεις με τα δικά σου κριτήρια (και καλά κάνεις) απαιτώντας όμως από όλους να κρίνουν με τα ίδια κριτήρια. 
Θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα, αλλά επειδή εμπλέκονται προσωπικές λεπτομέρειες, θα προτιμήσω μέσω πμ, ελπίζω να μην έχεις αντίρρηση. 

Καλώς ή κακώς δεν το βλέπουν όλοι έτσι και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δεν θα το δουν έτσι, αυτοί στους οποίους απευθύνθηκε η ΧΑ μ' αυτήν της την ενέργεια. Εσύ κι εγώ εδώ πέρα καλά τα λέμε, αλλά από εμάς η ΧΑ έτσι ή αλλιώς δεν περιμένει ψήφους. Οπότε ή τα λέμε ή δεν τα λέμε, δεν επηρεάζουμε το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα. 



> Οι άνθρωποι της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί της δημοκρατίας.



Και ταυτόχρονα οι καλύτεροι οπορτουνιστές κι εκμεταλλευτές των λαθών αυτής. Δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό επί της ουσίας. 



> Δικό μας το λάθος που τους δώσαμε βήμα και ακροατήριο, αλλά δική μας υποχρέωση τώρα είναι να τους βγάλουμε από τη ζωή μας και να μην τους δώσουμε ούτε ρούπι παραπάνω!



Αν μιλάς για εμένα κι εσένα ως οντότητες, δεν βλέπω πώς είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε να ανατρέψουμε τις συνθήκες που την γιγάντωσαν μπορούμε, ούτε να ξε-κάνουμε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος. Κι από ό,τι φαίνεται, το να μην τους ψηφίσουμε και να πείσουμε όσους μπορούμε να μην τους ψηφίσουν επίσης δεν είναι αρκετό. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η λύση είναι αλλού, σε άλλους πιο ψηλά από εμάς, όχι ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμους να αλλάξουν και να δράσουν. 



Palavra said:


> Θα κάνεις μάρτυρες τους γκεμπελίσκους της ΧΑ επειδή θα τους τιμωρήσεις σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του ελληνικού κράτους;



Αφενός μεν δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά (θυμίσου τι ακολούθησε μετά την κλείσιμο της προηγούμενής τους σελίδας), αφετέρου σε παραπέμπω στο #265 και εξής. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Νομικός δεν είμαι, αλλά ναι. Νομίζω ότι κάποιος νόμος από το 1.234.567 νόμους που έχουμε ανεφάρμοστους το απαγορεύει.



Πολύ σωστά το έγραψες. Αν και θα θεωρούσα εξόχως υποκριτικό ένας ξεχασμένος στην πράξη νόμος να ενεργοποιηθεί ειδικά επειδή εμφανίστηκε η ΧΑ (και η κάθε ΧΑ for that matter), δεν πειράζει, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Αρκεί να μην ξαναξεχαστεί στην συνέχεια.



bernardina said:


> Α, και να συμφωνήσω με την Παλάβρα. _*Οποιοσδήποτε*_ πολιτικός είναι προτιμότερος από τα ναζιστοφασιστοειδή με τον διαταραγμένο ψυχισμό που πλασάρονται ως λύση.



Bernardina, υποψιάζομαι ότι με βάση τα όσα μου έχεις απευθύνει ως τώρα ίσως εκπλαγείς μ' αυτό που θα σου πω. Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι... συμφωνώ μαζί σου (και με την Παλάβρα κατ' επέκταση). Η διαφορά μεταξύ μας είναι ότι εγώ επιλέγω να μην μείνω στις διαπιστώσεις και τους αφορισμούς, αλλά προσπαθώ να ερευνήσω και τις αιτίες κι αν χρειαστεί να  τις αναγνωρίσω κι όλας, με όσα αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται, όπως ενδεικτικά απόδοση ευθυνών. Με ψυχραιμία.



bernardina said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό απ' όσο νομίζαμε.



Παρόλαυτά, υπήρξαν φωνές πολύ πιο πριν που προειδοποιούσαν για αυτήν την τάση αλλά κάποιοι κοιμούνταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αργά τώρα, αλλά το γεγονός είναι ότι ο εθελοτυφλισμός ορισμένων ιθυνόντων χειροτέρεψε την κατάσταση.



Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο η παιδεία είναι λύση.



Το πρόβλημα με την παιδεία είναι ότι είναι *χρονοβόρα* λύση, ενώ η ΧΑ (της επέτρεψαν να) γιγαντώνεται τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το πρόβλημα με την παιδεία είναι ότι είναι *χρονοβόρα* λύση, ενώ η ΧΑ (της επέτρεψαν να) γιγαντώνεται τώρα.


Ναι, της «επέτρεψαν» αόρατες και σκοτεινές δυνάμεις. Δηλαδή, ο Έλληνας ψηφοφόρος που ως τώρα ψήφιζε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, με βάση μόνο το δικό του προσωπικό συμφέρον, τώρα που στερέψαν τα λεφτά και είδε τα σκούρα, σου λέει να ψηφίσω ΧΑ για να τιμωρήσω τους πολιτικούς. Δηλαδή, όχι, ο ψηφοφόρος δεν έχει ευθύνη, όχι. Οι σκοτεινές παρασκηνιακές δυνάμεις την έχουν, που «επιτρέπουν» στη ΧΑ να ανέβει. 

Αυτό το επιχείρημα είναι σαν να λες μου χάλασε το αυτοκίνητο επειδή δεν του έκανα σωστό σέρβις, κι εγώ αντί να προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω, προσλαμβάνω κάποιον να μου το χαλάσει τελείως για να πηγαίνω με τα πόδια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Αν μιλάς για εμένα κι εσένα ως οντότητες, δεν βλέπω πώς είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε να ανατρέψουμε τις συνθήκες που την γιγάντωσαν μπορούμε, ούτε να ξε-κάνουμε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος. Κι από ό,τι φαίνεται, το να μην τους ψηφίσουμε και να πείσουμε όσους μπορούμε να μην τους ψηφίσουν επίσης δεν είναι αρκετό. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η λύση είναι αλλού, σε άλλους πιο ψηλά από εμάς, όχι ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμους να αλλάξουν και να δράσουν.


Νομίζω ότι κάθε δημοκράτης που ανησυχεί για την πορεία της χώρας και ειδικότερα για τον τρόπο που πολίτες χωρίς πολιτική παιδεία φτάνουν να θεωρούν τη Χρυσή Αυγή σαν μια λύση για τη χώρα ή για τον εαυτό τους ή σαν έναν τρόπο να «τιμωρήσουν» ή κάτι που τους ταιριάζει τέλος πάντων, κάθε δημοκράτης πρέπει τουλάχιστον μέσα στην καθημερινότητά του να ενισχύει με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί τη δημοκρατία και να αποδυναμώνει τις απειλές. Εγώ θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια λίστα με αυτά που κάνω, που θα μπορούσα να κάνω αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ή που θα πρότεινα σε φίλους μου να κάνουν. Σίγουρα δεν θα έλεγα πουθενά:


> Στα σπίτια τους θα τους στείλουν αυτοί οι ίδιοι που τους έβαλαν και στην βουλή. Δυστυχώς φοβάμαι ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποια εναλλακτική.
> [...]
> επειδή δυστυχώς οι δηλωμένοι ιδεολογικοί αντίπαλοι της ΧΑ... πώς να το θέσω ευγενικά; Δεν έχουν ακριβώς... καθαρή την φωλιά τους, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πείσουν.


Τα γραφτά σου δείχνουν ότι δεν θέλεις να πολεμήσεις τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Αντιθέτως, προτιμάς να πολεμήσεις όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα με τρόπο που να ευνοεί τους εχθρούς της δημοκρατίας. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν να μας πεις τι θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει στη δική σου καθημερινότητα, τι θα έκανες *εσύ* αν πραγματικά δεν θέλεις να έχεις κάποια μέρα τον Μιχαλολιάκο για αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση (μπρρρ!), για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 21, 2012)

Μια άλλη, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα διάσταση.
Είμαστε όλοι ξεσκισμένες αδερφές; Ομοφυλοφιλία, Χρυσή Αυγή και ομοκοινωνικότητα - Του Δημήτρη Παπανικολάου


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2012)

«Μας είπαν ναζί αλλά δεν μας είπαν κλέφτες. Μπορεί να χαιρετάμε ναζιστικά αλλά δεν είμαστε κλέφτες, τα χέρια μας είναι καθαρά», δήλωσε o Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος ο οποίος χαιρέτησε ναζιστικά μιλώντας στη νεολαία του κόμματός του.
Πρόσθεσε ότι επανειλημμένα οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις χαρακτήρισαν τον ίδιο και τους οπαδούς του ναζί ωστόσο δεν τους χαρακτήρισαν ποτέ κλέφτες.
_Γιατί, ως γνωστόν, εκεί είναι όλος ο κόμπος, σωστά;_

Τι έτι χρείαν έχομεν μαρτύρων; Ο άνθρωπος επιτέλους, είδε κι απόειδε, και το ομολόγησε. Σιγά μην κώλωνε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Πρέπει να διορθώσω τον τίτλο, που λέει «νεοναζί;» :bored:


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Και κάτι ακόμα. Ο αρχηγός της Χρυσής Αυγής, λίγο πριν χαιρετήσει ναζιστικά μπροστά στην κάμερα, δεν απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο ομαδικής παραίτησης των βουλευτών του, προκειμένου να σταματήσει η διαδικασία ψήφισης των μέτρων και να προκηρυχθούν εκλογές στις περιφέρειες που ανέδειξαν κοινοβουλευτικά τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα του βγει σε καλό. Διότι αν προκύψει συμφωνία όλων των άλλων κομμάτων για στήριξη ενός κοινού υποψηφίου ανά περιφέρεια, τότε η Χρυσή Αυγή μπορεί και να εξαφανιστεί κοινοβουλευτικά. 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=19180

Γμτ, το μαρτύρησε ο Γιαννακίδης...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2012)

Oι ναζί πάντως ήταν κλέφτες, γιατί τις γερμανικές αποζημιώσεις που θα μας σώσουν δεν τις μνημονεύουν οι διάφοροι υπερπατριώτες επειδή μας έκανε ζημιά η Μέρκελ, αλλά οι ναζί. Που τώρα εμείς τους ψηφίζουμε και τους βάζουμε στη Βουλή. Ζαλίστηκα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε _*σοβαρά*_ το ρόλο των ΜΜΕ στην προβολή, την ανάδειξη και την απενοχοποίηση του φαινομένου ΧΑ.

Παραθέτω τα επόμενα βίντεο εντελώς δειγματοληπτικά και χωρίς σχολιασμό, για να μη φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση τους μοντεράτορες του φόρουμ.

Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα. Συνιστάται η χρήση χαρτοσακούλας για να μη λερώσετε το περιβάλλον σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

Οι παρουσιαστές των συγκεκριμένων εκπομπών είναι πασίγνωστοι για την πολιτική τους (και δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να τους βλέπω στο φόρουμ, έστω κι από σπόντα). Φοβάμαι ότι και έτσι, με την εξοικείωσή μας έστω και με τον κακό τρόπο, παίζουμε το παιχνίδι τους, το παιχνίδι του συμψηφισμού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα καταλάβετε από τον Κασιδιάρη, αλλά εγώ σβήνω (ό,τι είναι αυτό που τον έβαλε στο σπίτι μου) από τον Τράγκα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι παρουσιαστές των συγκεκριμένων εκπομπών είναι πασίγνωστοι για την πολιτική τους (και δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να τους βλέπω στο φόρουμ, έστω κι από σπόντα). Φοβάμαι ότι και έτσι, με την εξοικείωσή μας έστω και με τον κακό τρόπο, παίζουμε το παιχνίδι τους, το παιχνίδι του συμψηφισμού.



Προσωπικά δεν παίζω απολύτως κανένα παιχνίδι συμψηφισμού. Έχω κάνει την ξεκάθαρη επιλογή μου από την πρώτη στιγμή και την έχω δηλώσει χωρίς περιστροφές επίσης από την πρώτη στιγμή.
Πέραν τούτου δεν καταλαβαίνω με τι τρόπο παίζουμε το παιχνίδι τους αν τους ξεσκεπάζουμε με κάθε ευκαιρία. Δεν είμαι εγώ αυτή που κάνει εκπομπές του τύπου ο Κασιδιάρης και το κορίτσι του ή μια συνηθισμένη μέρα ενός απλού χρυσαυγίτη, όπως έχει γίνει πάρα πολύ της μόδας από σχεδόν όλα τα κανάλια -απλώς μερικά είναι πιο χυδαία και απροκάλυπτα αβανταδόρικα από τα υπόλοιπα. Ενδεχομένως γι' αυτό το λόγο και _λιγότερο_ επικίνδυνα από όσα, υπούλως και πουστίκως, χτυπάνε νουμεράκια χάρη στα εν λόγω νούμερα. Και κάποιοι "δημιοσιογράφοι" πιο φόρα-παρτίδα λέρες από κάποιους άλλους.

Εγώ επιμένω: Πρέπει να αναλυθεί πολύ σοβαρά ο ρόλος των ΜΜΕ στο θέμα ΧΑ. Και κανείς δεν είναι αθώος του αίματος.
Α, και κάτι άλλο. Ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός δεν γλίτωσε ποτέ καμιά στρουθοκάμηλο από τη μοίρα της...

Εδιτ. Ξαναμπήκα για να διορθώσω εκείνο το "δημ_*ι*_οσιογράφοι", αλλά τέτοιο εύστοχο πληκτρολογικό λάθος δεν έχω ξανακάνει, οπότε το αφήνω ως έχει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2012)

Πάντως, κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να εστιάζουμε στις αηδίες του Τράγκα και του Χατζηνικολάου. Αυτοί πάνε όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος, και προκρίνουν ό,τι πουλάει. Εξάλλου, αν δεχτούμε ότι φταίνε τα ΜΜΕ για τις ψήφους που πήραν οι νεοναζί στις εκλογές, τότε είναι σαν να λέμε ότι το κοινό αυτών των ΜΜΕ είναι ανεγκέφαλα πρόβατα. Όχι. Ο καθένας έχει προσωπική ευθύνη, και πρέπει να παίρνει την ευθύνη της ψήφου του.

Όποιος πει ότι τώρα γυρίζουμε πάλι στο θέμα της παιδείας, θα έχει δίκιο. Όμως, δεν φταίει μόνο η παιδεία. Διότι εγώ, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι που ξέρω που δεν έγιναν ξαφνικά νεοναζί, πήγα σε ένα δημόσιο σχολείο όπως όλα τα άλλα.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, της «επέτρεψαν» αόρατες και σκοτεινές δυνάμεις. Δηλαδή, ο Έλληνας ψηφοφόρος που ως τώρα ψήφιζε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, με βάση μόνο το δικό του προσωπικό συμφέρον, τώρα που στερέψαν τα λεφτά και είδε τα σκούρα, σου λέει να ψηφίσω ΧΑ για να τιμωρήσω τους πολιτικούς. Δηλαδή, όχι, ο ψηφοφόρος δεν έχει ευθύνη, όχι. Οι σκοτεινές παρασκηνιακές δυνάμεις την έχουν, που «επιτρέπουν» στη ΧΑ να ανέβει.



Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι οι δυνάμεις αυτές είναι αόρατες και σκοτεινές, αντίθετα θεωρώ ότι και γνωστές είναι, και με ονοματεπώνυμο, τόσο φυσικό όσο και παραταξιακό. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, ο ψηφοφόρος θα ψηφίσει ανάλογα με τις επιλογές που έχει. Όταν οι επιλογές του είναι περίπου το τίποτα, το καθόλου, το κάπως λιγότερο τίποτα και το κάπως λιγότερο καθόλου, δεν είναι περίεργο να πάρει και το τίποτα κάποιο ποσοστό. 
Οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές όμως δεν είναι ευθύνη των ψηφοφόρων, last time I checked, δεν φτιάχνει ο ψηφοφόρος το πρόγραμμα των κομμάτων.



> Αυτό το επιχείρημα είναι σαν να λες μου χάλασε το αυτοκίνητο επειδή δεν του έκανα σωστό σέρβις, κι εγώ αντί να προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω, προσλαμβάνω κάποιον να μου το χαλάσει τελείως για να πηγαίνω με τα πόδια.



Όχι. Είναι σαν να σου λέω ότι σου χάλασε το αυτοκίνητο επειδή δεν του άλλαξες λάδια, και κατηγορείς τον κατασκευαστή επειδή δεν έφτιαξε αυτοκίνητο που να μην κολλάει το μοτέρ αν δεν αλλάξεις λάδια. Και στην συνέχεια, αντί να αλλάξεις λάδια με το προτεινόμενο από τον κατασκευαστή ορυκτέλαιο, να βάζεις τηγανόλαδο και να απορείς γιατί βγάζει καπνούς το μοτέρ. Κάπως έτσι. 

Mod: Αφαιρέθηκε σύνδεσμος με παραπομπή προς σελίδα της ΚΟΕ. Συμψηφιστικά επιχειρήματα της Χρυσής Αυγής με άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους θα σβήνονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση, κατά την απόλυτη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια. Ευχαριστούμε. 



nickel said:


> Εγώ θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια λίστα με αυτά που κάνω, που θα μπορούσα να κάνω αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ή που θα πρότεινα σε φίλους μου να κάνουν. Σίγουρα δεν θα έλεγα πουθενά:



Αυτά τα δυο αποσπάσματα, τα έγραψα όχι μόνο επειδή τα πιστεύω, αλλά κι επειδή εν ολίγοις είναι αλήθεια. Αν πιστεύεις το αντίθετο, ειδικά για το δεύτερο, απλά με αφήνεις άφωνο. Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι ας πούμε «ναι μεν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά καλύτερα είναι να το κρύψουμε κάτω από το χαλάκι μέχρι να φύγει η ΧΑ από τη βουλή και μετά βλέπουμε» ένα πράγμα. 

Αντίστοιχα όμως θα σου πω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου τι ΔΕΝ θα έκανα για να πολεμήσω την ΧΑ: Δεν θα υιοθετούσα τις μεθόδους της. 



> Τα γραφτά σου δείχνουν ότι δεν θέλεις να πολεμήσεις τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Αντιθέτως, προτιμάς να πολεμήσεις όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα με τρόπο που να ευνοεί τους εχθρούς της δημοκρατίας. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν να μας πεις τι θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει στη δική σου καθημερινότητα, τι θα έκανες *εσύ* αν πραγματικά δεν θέλεις να έχεις κάποια μέρα τον Μιχαλολιάκο για αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση (μπρρρ!), για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο.



Αν αυτό καταλαβαίνεις από τα γραπτά μου δεν μπορώ να σου αλλάξω γνώμη. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει, το διαψεύδω. 

Όσο για το τι θα έκανα εγώ, σε παραπέμπω στην απάντηση μου στην Παλάβρα. Εγώ ούτε πολιτική ασκώ, ούτε καταρτίζω το πρόγραμμα των κομμάτων, ούτε είμαι σε θέση να επηρεάσω (μαζικά τουλάχιστον) με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, ώστε να αποτρέψω το εκλογικό σώμα να πάει προς ΧΑ. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να μην την ψηφίσω (που το έχω ήδη κάνει) και να πείσω όσους μπορώ επίσης να μην την ψηφίσουν (που επίσης ήδη έχω κάνει). 



bernardina said:


> Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε _*σοβαρά*_ το ρόλο των ΜΜΕ στην προβολή, την ανάδειξη και την απενοχοποίηση του φαινομένου ΧΑ.



Ας συζητήσουμε σοβαρά λοιπόν. Όπως είχα γράψει και παλαιότερα, πριν τις φετινές εκλογές ο πρόεδρος της ΧΑ είχε δώσει 2 (ολογραφώς δύο) συνεντέυξεις σε κανάλια, καθώς και μια στο ίντερνετ, σε κάποια βιντεοσελίδα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Η πρώτη ήταν στο xtra3, η δεύτερη στη ΝΕΤ (λόγω νομικής υποχρέωσης). Η υπόλοιπη θετική προβολή που είχε από ΜΜΕ ήταν από την δικιά της ιστοσελίδα, την δικιά της εφημερίδα (που αν δεν κάνω λάθος πούλαγε κάποιες εκατοντάδες φύλλα πανελληνίως) άντε και κάποια ακροδεξιά μπλογκ που βασικά αναπαρήγαγαν την επίσημη σελίδα. Επίσης κι ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στο Πρώτο Θέμα. Όλη η υπόλοιπη προβολή που είχε ήταν εξόχως αρνητική (και πολύ σωστά εν μέρει, εφόσον στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αφορούσε εγκληματική/αξιόποινη δραστηριότητα).

Των παραπάνω λεχθέντων, θεωρώ καθαρή αφέλεια, να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι η ΧΑ έφτασε από το 0,3% στο 7% χάρη στο παραπάνω... σπρώξιμο. Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ με το σπρώξιμο που είχαν θα έπρεπε να είχαν συγκεντρώσει τουλάχιστον 98% των ψήφων. 



> Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα. Συνιστάται η χρήση χαρτοσακούλας για να μη λερώσετε το περιβάλλον σας.



Το τηλεκοντρόλ είναι ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος. Η απουσία τηλεόρασης δε, ακόμα περισσότερο (η δικιά μου οδός).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Ας συζητήσουμε σοβαρά λοιπόν. Όπως είχα γράψει και παλαιότερα, πριν τις φετινές εκλογές ο πρόεδρος της ΧΑ είχε δώσει 2 (ολογραφώς δύο) συνεντέυξεις σε κανάλια, καθώς και μια στο ίντερνετ, σε κάποια βιντεοσελίδα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Η πρώτη ήταν στο xtra3, η δεύτερη στη ΝΕΤ (λόγω νομικής υποχρέωσης). Η υπόλοιπη θετική προβολή που είχε από ΜΜΕ ήταν από την δικιά της ιστοσελίδα, την δικιά της εφημερίδα (που αν δεν κάνω λάθος πούλαγε κάποιες εκατοντάδες φύλλα πανελληνίως) άντε και κάποια ακροδεξιά μπλογκ που βασικά αναπαρήγαγαν την επίσημη σελίδα. Επίσης κι ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στο Πρώτο Θέμα. Όλη η υπόλοιπη προβολή που είχε ήταν εξόχως αρνητική (και πολύ σωστά εν μέρει, εφόσον στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αφορούσε εγκληματική/αξιόποινη δραστηριότητα).
> Των παραπάνω λεχθέντων, θεωρώ καθαρή αφέλεια, να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι η ΧΑ έφτασε από το 0,3% στο 7% χάρη στο παραπάνω... σπρώξιμο.
> .



Αν το ανωτέρω επιχείρημα θεωρείται σοβαρό, η σοβαρότητα σηκώνει ψηλά τα χέρια.
Αντί άλλων στοιχείων αντίκρουσης, σε παραπέμπω στην _καθημερινή_ δραστηριότητα των καναλιών τόσο πριν όσο και -κυρίως- μετά τις εκλογές (γιατί εγώ δεν περιορίστηκα στην προεκλογική προβολή της ΧΑ όπως κάνεις τεχνηέντως εσύ, αποσιωπώντας και τα εμβόλιμα μικρορεπορτάζ των καναλιών που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ήταν απλώς ουδέτερα, στην πιο χυδαία, δε, απροκάλυπτα αβανταδόρικα προς τη ΧΑ).
Και το "σπρώξιμο", όπως φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι του χονδροειδούς τύπου Ψηφίστε Χρυσή Αυγή. Ένα τόσο δα ρεπορταζάκι στην κατάλληλη στιγμή για να προβληθεί η δράση της ΧΑ ως λύση φτάνει και περισσεύει. Κι ακόμα χειρότερο, φτάνει και περισσεύει το να μιλάς γι' αυτήν σαν να είναι όπως όλοι οι άλλοι, δηλαδή _εντάξει ρε παιδιά, μια χαρά είναι τα ξυρισμένα παλικάρια, δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα επειδή μαυρίσανε στο ξύλο μερικούς. Άλλωστε ήδη ήτανε μαύροι._ Και να κλείνεις πονηρά ματάκι.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν το ανωτέρω επιχείρημα θεωρείται σοβαρό, η σοβαρότητα σηκώνει ψηλά τα χέρια.
> Αντί άλλων στοιχείων αντίκρουσης, σε παραπέμπω στην _καθημερινή_ δραστηριότητα των καναλιών τόσο πριν όσο και -κυρίως- μετά τις εκλογές (γιατί εγώ δεν περιορίστηκα στην προεκλογική προβολή της ΧΑ όπως κάνεις τεχνηέντως εσύ, αποσιωπώντας και τα εμβόλιμα μικρορεπορτάζ των καναλιών που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ήταν απλώς ουδέτερα, στην πιο χυδαία, δε, απροκάλυπτα αβανταδόρικα προς τη ΧΑ).



Τα στοιχεία που παράθεσα δεν τα παράθεσα τεχνηέντως, όπως λες, τα παράθεσα τελείως φανερά, για να πω ένα συγκεκριμένο πράγμα. Με λίγα λόγια η διαφωνία μας είναι ότι εσύ επικεντρώνεσαι μετά τις εκλογές. Καμία αντίρρηση, αλλά αυτό είναι το χρονικό διάστημα _*κατόπιν εορτής*_... Ε, να μου επιτρέπεις αλλά δεν συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν την προσέγγιση. Αν η ΧΑ με μηδενική αναλογικά θετική προβολή καταφέρνει από το 0,3% να μπει στην βουλή με 7%, ε, δεν φταίνε τα ΜΜΕ. Μπορείς να τα κατηγορήσεις για πολλά, αλλά όχι για αυτό. Απεναντίας, εγώ θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισοδυναμεί με το να νίπτεις τας χείρας σου ως άλλος Πόντιος Πιλάτος.

Μετά τις εκλογές... ε, δεν γίνεται να μην έχουν καθόλου προβολή, εφόσον είναι κόμμα εκλεγμένο στην βουλή (που και πάλι δεν την λες... θετική). 



> Και το "σπρώξιμο", όπως φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι του χονδροειδούς τύπου Ψηφίστε Χρυσή Αυγή. Ένα τόσο δα ρεπορταζάκι στην κατάλληλη στιγμή για να προβληθεί η δράση της ΧΑ ως λύση φτάνει και περισσεύει. Κι ακόμα χειρότερο, φτάνει και περισσεύει το να μιλάς γι' αυτήν σαν να είναι όπως όλοι οι άλλοι, δηλαδή _εντάξει ρε παιδιά, μια χαρά είναι τα ξυρισμένα παλικάρια, δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα επειδή μαυρίσανε στο ξύλο μερικούς. Άλλωστε ήδη ήτανε μαύροι._ Και να κλείνεις πονηρά ματάκι.



Δεν συμφωνώ. Ναι μεν ισχύει αυτό που λες για το κατάλληλο ρεπορτάζ την κατάλληλη στιγμή, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι απέκτησε προβολή και ψήφους απ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Θα σου πω ένα άλλο από άσχετο τελείως χώρο παράδειγμα. Η αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ Σκλαβενίτης, είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες στην Αττική. Συνεχώς επεκτείνεται έχοντας σταθερή, μόνιμη και αυξανόμενη πελατεία παρόλο που δεν είναι η φτηνότερη αλυσίδα. Κι όμως, το διαφημιστικό της πακέτο στην τηλεόραση κι αλλού είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό. Πώς το καταφέρνει αυτό λοιπόν; (σημείωση: Τυχαίνει συγγενής να δουλεύει στην αλυσίδα αυτή). 

Τέλος σε παραπέμπω σε κάτι που είπα παραπάνω: 



> ...επειδή δυστυχώς οι δηλωμένοι ιδεολογικοί αντίπαλοι της ΧΑ... πώς να το θέσω ευγενικά; Δεν έχουν ακριβώς... καθαρή την φωλιά τους, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πείσουν.



Mod: Αφαιρέθηκε σύνδεσμος με παραπομπή προς βίντεο με βουλευτή της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς. Συμψηφιστικά επιχειρήματα της Χρυσής Αυγής με άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους θα σβήνονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση, κατά την απόλυτη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Mod: Αφαιρέθηκε σύνδεσμος με παραπομπή προς βίντεο με βουλευτή της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς. Συμψηφιστικά επιχειρήματα της Χρυσής Αυγής με άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους θα σβήνονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση, κατά την απόλυτη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια. Ευχαριστούμε.



μόνο που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο συμψηφισμός είναι μέρος του επιχειρήματος. Κοινώς προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω πώς σκέφτεται κάποιος που δεν παίρνει στα σοβαρά τα επιχειρήματα της μίας πλευράς. Αφαιρώντας τον σύνδεσμο, αφαιρείτε και το επιχείρημα. Κοινώς, δεν μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση, εφόσον ο ένας συνομιλητής δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει. 

Ωστόσο, με τον τρόπο αυτό επιβεβαιώνετε το πνεύμα του επιχειρήματος, οπότε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τέλος σε παραπέμπω σε κάτι που είπα παραπάνω:
> 
> Mod: Αφαιρέθηκε σύνδεσμος με παραπομπή προς βίντεο με βουλευτή της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς. Συμψηφιστικά επιχειρήματα της Χρυσής Αυγής με άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους θα σβήνονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση, κατά την απόλυτη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια. Ευχαριστούμε.



Φτου! Και τώρα αναγκάστηκα να σβήσω όλο το σχόλιό μου που μιλούσε για συμψηφισμούς... :s
Μου παίρνετε τη μπουκιά μέσ' απ' το στόμα, ρε σεις mods


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Φτου! Και τώρα αναγκάστηκα να σβήσω όλο το σχόλιό μου που μιλούσε για συμψηφισμούς... :s
> Μου παίρνετε τη μπουκιά μέσ' απ' το στόμα, ρε σεις mods View attachment 3215



Δυστυχώς bernardina την έχασες την ευκαιρία... όπως έχασα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω την απάντησή σου και την οπτική σου... κι εσύ μετά την δικιά μου, κι εγώ μετά την δικιά σου ή κάποιου άλλου κ.ο.κ. Με λίγα λόγια, χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να γίνει ένας ανοιχτός διάλογος με ανταλλαγή απόψεων. 
Αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, αν δεν σου αρέσει, μη σε κρατάμε. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

LV, είναι συγκινητική η αφοσίωσή σου στην πολιτική μας επιδιόρθωση, όσο και αν βλέπεις ότι είμαστε ανεπίδεκτοι εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Δυστυχώς bernardina την έχασες την ευκαιρία... όπως έχασα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω την απάντησή σου και την οπτική σου... κι εσύ μετά την δικιά μου, κι εγώ μετά την δικιά σου ή κάποιου άλλου κ.ο.κ. Με λίγα λόγια, χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να γίνει ένας ανοιχτός διάλογος με ανταλλαγή απόψεων.
> Αυτά.



Η δική μου οπτική είναι σαφής, την έχω δηλώσει επανειλημμένα και είναι πραγματικά απλούστατη, αλλά προφανώς δυσκολεύεσαι να την αφομοιώσεις.
Να τη ζωγραφίσω για να γίνει πιο κατανοητή;

Λοιπόν: Έχουμε από 'δώ τη ΧΑ................................κι από κει ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ.
Οι τελείες αντιπροσωπεύουν αγεφύρωτο χάσμα. "Όλους τους άλλους" είσαι προφανώς ελεύθερος να τους κρίνεις γι' αυτό που είναι και γι' αυτό που κάνουν, όσο αυστηρά και άτεγκτα θέλεις, χωρίς να τους χαρίσεις κανένα κάστανο, χωρίς να παραβλέψεις κανένα κενό και καμιά αντίφαση στην ιδεολογία τους, χωρίς να αποκρύψεις κανένα ολίσθημά τους, χωρίς να συγχωρήσεις κανένα αμάρτημά τους, χωρίς να δικαιολογήσεις καμιά ασυνέπειά τους μεταξύ λόγων και πράξεων.
Τη ΧΑ θα την κρίνεις επίσης γι' αυτό που είναι: μια εγκληματική οργάνωση ψυχικά διαταραγμένων ατόμων με ιδεολογία γεμάτη μίσος προς οτιδήποτε και οποιονδήποτε Άλλο. 
Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια σκατά.
Έγινα κατανοητή; Αν ναι, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> [...]Θα σου πω ένα άλλο από άσχετο τελείως χώρο παράδειγμα. Η αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ Σκλαβενίτης, είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες στην Αττική. Συνεχώς επεκτείνεται έχοντας σταθερή, μόνιμη και αυξανόμενη πελατεία παρόλο που δεν είναι η φτηνότερη αλυσίδα. Κι όμως, το διαφημιστικό της πακέτο στην τηλεόραση κι αλλού είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό. Πώς το καταφέρνει αυτό λοιπόν; (σημείωση: Τυχαίνει συγγενής να δουλεύει στην αλυσίδα αυτή).
> 
> [...]



Αγαπητοί Λεξιλόγοι και Μοδεράτορες, συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων που θα οφτοπικίσω ασύστολα.

Αγαπητέ LV, πέραν του ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τη συνάφεια του επιχειρήματος αυτού, επιτρέψτε μου να αναρωτηθώ μήπως ο συγγενής σας αυτός εργάζεται σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν, καθότι ο δικός μου ο άντρας εργάζεται πάνω από μια δεκαετία αποθηκάριος σε κεντρικό κατάστημα της αλυσίδας αυτής και τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, παρόλο που η εταιρεία πραγματικά επεκτάθηκε αγοράζοντας καταστήματα ατλάντικ _(χωρίς ωστόσο να κάνει καινούριες προσλήψεις- διατήρησε ευτυχώς το προσωπικό των σ/π ατλάντικ)_, παράλληλα σταδιακά άρχισε να προβαίνει σε μειώσεις, κυρίως των μπόνους και των αμοιβών της υπερεργασίας, ενώ τελευταία αρχίζει και μια ψιλοϋστερική τρομοκρατία στους εργαζόμενους ως προς τη διαχείριση των ωρών εργασίας τους, και όλα αυτά -και εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω- με το πρόσχημα *ότι η εταιρεία δεν πάει καλά, έχει πέσει ο τζίρος, σώστε ρε παιδιά την εταιρεία.* Και ο τζίρος όντως έχει πέσει, με στοιχεία και αριθμούς, και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλος. Και μάλιστα, για να καταλάβετε το μέγεθος της υστερίας τους, πριν τις εκλογές -και αυτό έχει καταγγελθεί και στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ- τρομοκρατούσαν το προσωπικό να μην ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γιατί η χώρα θα χρεωκοπούσε και θα έμεναν χωρίς δουλειά.

Δεν θα σταθώ στο αν η πολιτική του Σκλαβενίτη που επιμένει στην ανυπαρξία της διαφήμισης, ακολουθώντας τη γραμμή του πατρός Σκλαβενίτη ότι η "καλύτερη διαφήμιση είναι η σακούλα" και το "από στόμα σε στόμα", είναι αποτελεσματική ή όχι. Αλλά όταν φέρνετε τέτοια παραδείγματα, να προσέχετε τουλάχιστον την ακρίβεια αυτών που λέτε. 


Συγγνώμη και πάλι για το οφτόπικ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

Η Χρυσή Αυγή γράφει στο γυαλί, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η δική μου οπτική είναι σαφής, την έχω δηλώσει επανειλημμένα και είναι πραγματικά απλούστατη, αλλά προφανώς δυσκολεύεσαι να την αφομοιώσεις.
> Να τη ζωγραφίσω για να γίνει πιο κατανοητή;
> 
> Λοιπόν: Έχουμε από 'δώ τη ΧΑ................................κι από κει ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ.



Αν δυσκολεύεσαι, Lostverse, δες τους βουλευτές της ΧΑ σαν τα ουράνια σώματα του νέφους του Όορτ. Μπορεί να χωρίζει αχανής απόσταση την Γη από τον Ουρανό κι αυτόν από τον Πλούτωνα, αλλά τα σώματα του νέφους του Όορτ είναι πολλές περισσότερες τελίτσες μακριά. Για να σε βοηθήσω...:


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Σχετικά με το θέμα του σβυσίματος:
α. εγώ διαφωνώ σε κάθε περίπτωση, και είμαι μοντερέιτορ σε άλλο μαγαζί οπότε ξέρω τι πιέσεις μπορεί να δεχτεί κάποιος για να σβύσει κάτι- και τί πειρασμός είναι _η δυνατότητα_ να σβύσεις κάτι 
β. άμα είναι να κάνετε τετοιες περικοπές, αγαπητοί μοδεράτορες, τουλάχιστον μην συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση από την αρχη, γιατι αλλιώς δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι η περικοπή έγινε λόγω προσωπικής διαφωνίας


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Τι λέγαμε για την προβολή της ΧΑ από τα κανάλια; Στον Σκάι ξεκινάει καινούργια εκπομπή μπλα-μπλα με τον Κων/νο Μπογδάνο. Πρώτος καλεσμένος της εκπομπής: ο Μιχαλολιάκος. Ο ίδιος βέβαια μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι καλεί τον Μιχαλολιάκο για να τον ξεσκίσει, αλλά στο τέλος να δείτε που θα τον διαφημίσει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> άμα είναι να κάνετε τέτοιες περικοπές, αγαπητοί μοδεράτορες, τουλάχιστον μην συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση από την αρχή, γιατί αλλιώς δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι η περικοπή έγινε λόγω προσωπικής διαφωνίας


Αυτή η θέση καταργεί τον λόγο ύπαρξης του moderation — εκτός πια κι αν ένας μόντης είναι ταυτοχρόνως και μάντης κι έτσι γνωρίζει _*από πριν*_ σε ποια συζήτηση θα πέσει κάτι που θα είναι εκτός κανόνων και θα χρειαστεί να σβηστεί, ώστε να μην συμμετάσχει στην προκειμένη συζήτηση κι εκ των υστέρων κατηγορηθεί! :scared:


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Ζαζ, δεν είναι πρωτοφανές να μην συμμετέχει ενεργά στις συζητήσεις ο μοντερέιτορ. 
Αν εγώ διαφωνήσω με τον Χ μοδεράτορα για κάτι και μετά σβυστεί κάτι που έγραψα, ε, τότε άντε να με πείσεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για κατάχρηση. 

Σημ. το μήνυμα το έκοψα εγώ αφού η Μπέρνι το βρήκε φλύαρο, για να προλαβω μην αρχίσουμε να ξεφέυγουμε εντελώς από το θέμα


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι πρωτοφανές να μην συμμετέχει ενεργά στις συζητήσεις ο μοντερέιτορ- έτσι δούλευε για πολλά χρόνια μια λίστα που συμμετείχα, σε σημείο που κάποτε αναρωτιόμασταν αν ζει ο μοντερέιτορ.
> Αλλά αν εγώ διαφωνήσω με τον Χ μοδεράτορα για κάτι και μετά σβυστεί κάτι που έγραψα, ε, τότε άντε να με πείσεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για κατάχρηση.
> Κι αν θες παράδειγμα, είμαι μοντερέιτορ σε φοιτητική λίστα. Πρόσφατα ένας φοιτητής έγραψε τα παράπονά του για κάποιον καθηγητή. Ο καθηγητής με έπρηξε να σβύσω τα παράπονα. Δεν το έκανα γιατί:
> 
> ...



Και σε τι μοιάζουν όλα αυτά που προαναφέρεις με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα του συγκεκριμένου νήματος;


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και σε τι μοιάζουν όλα αυτά που προαναφέρεις με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα του συγκεκριμένου νήματος;



Προφανώς φλυάρησα, οπότε κάνω έντιτ αφήνοντας μόνο τα ουσιώδη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

Αγαπητή SBE, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση που αφορά το τι κάνεις εσύ σε άλλους ιστοχώρους, άσχετους με αυτόν εδώ. 

Εδώ, τα μηνύματα που σβήνονται είναι ελάχιστα, και αυτό συμβαίνει όταν αυτά είναι α) σπαμ, β) εμπρηστικά, γ) προσβλητικά. 

Δεν είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις πόση ώρα (από αυτήν που αφιερώνουμε από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας) συζητάμε κάθε φορά προτού σβήσουμε κάτι, ούτε είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις πόσα σχόλια διαμαρτυρίας δεχόμαστε από μέλη για πράγματα που γράφονται από ορισμένους χρήστες. 

Προς ενημέρωσή σου, επειδή βλέπω ότι μας κατηγορείς πως σβήνουμε μηνύματα λόγω μικροψυχίας, αφού έχουμε συμμετάσχει κι εμείς σε συζητήσεις στα νήματα που περιέχουν σβησμένες αναρτήσεις: δεν έχουμε σβήσει ούτε καν αναρτήσεις για τις οποίες έχουν γίνει επανειλημμένα report, σε σημείο που πιστεύω ότι οι χρήστες που κάνουν report θα θεωρούν ότι τους αγνοούμε, ότι είμαστε υπέρ των εκάστοτε σχολίων, ή ότι θεωρούμε τους ίδιους περιττούς και την παρουσία τους ανεπιθύμητη στο φόρουμ. Ωστόσο, το ότι το φόρουμ αυτό είναι γενικώς ανεκτικό στις συζητήσεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε τη διάθεση να αφήσουμε μηνύματα που θεωρούμε ότι διαταράσσουν την εικόνα του φόρουμ να υπάρχουν εδώ. 

Φυσικά, επειδή όλοι μας (ακόμα κι αυτοί που δεν φαίνονται) είμαστε άνθρωποι, και όχι ρομπότ, ναι, υπάρχει στοιχείο υποκειμενικότητας στο τι σβήνεται. Ακόμα όμως και οι αναρτήσεις του Lost Verse οι οποίες σβήστηκαν, σβήστηκαν από το συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Κανείς δεν του απαγόρευσε να πάει να μας πει τι κακιά που θεωρεί την αριστερά σε άλλο νήμα στο πολιτικό φόρουμ - το αντίθετο, τον προτρέψαμε να το πράξει. Ωστόσο, θεωρούμε ότι καμία κριτική κανενός πολιτικού χώρου δεν ταιριάζει εδώ, όπου συζητιέται μια οργάνωση για την οποία πρόσφατα ο αρχηγός της παραδέχτηκε ότι είναι ναζιστική. 

Αν θέλεις να συζητήσεις περαιτέρω με όποιον ενδιαφέρεται την πρακτική σβησίματος μηνυμάτων, μπορείς να ανοίξεις σχετικό νήμα αλλού, διότι στο παρόν νήμα εξαντλήθηκε.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς φλυάρησα, οπότε κάνω έντιτ αφήνοντας μόνο τα ουσιώδη.


Δεν το βρήκα φλύαρο· άσχετο το βρήκα.
Και φυσικά αφήνω το δικό μου στο οποίο περιέχεται. Προφανώς όχι για εκδικητικούς λόγους, αλλά γιατί αν το σβήσω κι εγώ θα γίνει σαλάτα.

Όσο για την παρουσία του μοδεράτορα, αλίμονο αν τον είχαμε μόνο για τροχονόμο που κόβει κλήσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλού, πάντως αν έλειπαν οι απόψεις των μοδερατόρων της Λεξιλογίας τα νήματα θα ήταν αισθητά φτωχότερα. Και, προσωπικά, όσο καιρό συμμετέχω, δεν έχω δει κανέναν να κόβει σχόλια επειδή διαφωνούν με τις προσωπικές απόψεις του. Είναι όχι μόνο ανακριβές, αλλά και άδικο και προσβλητικό να υπαινίσσεσαι κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Επιτρέψτε μου να ζητήσω να σταματήσει αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ, εκτός αν θέλετε να την αποσπάσουμε αλλού, σε ειδικό νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου να ζητήσω να σταματήσει αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ, εκτός αν θέλετε να την αποσπάσουμε αλλού, σε ειδικό νήμα.



Προσωπικά, ό,τι είχα να πω πάνω στο ζήτημα το είπα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> μια οργάνωση για την οποία πρόσφατα ο αρχηγός της παραδέχτηκε ότι είναι ναζιστική.


Ερώτηση ουσίας: θεωρείτε ότι ο Μιχαλολιάκος παραδέχτηκε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι ναζιστική οργάνωση;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

Σχημάτισα την εικόνα πως εμμέσως, πλην σαφώς, το παραδέχτηκε - γι' αυτό έγραψα και το παραπάνω. Λέγοντας «εμείς μπορεί να χαιρετάμε ναζιστικά [...]», εννοώ. Διότι ο συγκεκριμένος χαιρετισμός δεν είναι ένα απλό «γεια σου, τι κάνεις;», αλλά έχει πίσω του ολόκληρη τη σχετική ιδεολογία.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ερώτηση ουσίας: θεωρείτε ότι ο Μιχαλολιάκος παραδέχτηκε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι ναζιστική οργάνωση;



Not in so many words, αλλά στην ουσία δεν το έκανε επανειλημμένα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σχημάτισα την εικόνα πως εμμέσως, πλην σαφώς, το παραδέχτηκε - γι' αυτό έγραψα και το παραπάνω. Λέγοντας «εμείς μπορεί να χαιρετάμε ναζιστικά [...]», εννοώ. Διότι ο συγκεκριμένος χαιρετισμός δεν είναι ένα απλό «γεια σου, τι κάνεις;», αλλά έχει πίσω του ολόκληρη τη σχετική ιδεολογία.


Για την ακρίβεια, είπε «εμείς μπορεί να χαιρετάμε έτσι» και έδειξε το πώς, αλλά τι σημασία έχει; Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε ότι δεν βλέπουμε πέρα από τη μύτη μας. Άλλωστε, ποτέ δεν θα πει ότι «είναι ναζί» με ρίσκο να γίνει ανεπιθύμητος σε ένα σωρό χώρες του κόσμου. Θα λέει διάφορα και όλοι μαζί θα κλείνουν με νόημα το ματάκι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να αυτονομηθεί η υποσυζήτηση, αλλά έχω να πω μόνο ένα ακόμα πράγμα (που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να μη χρειάζεται η αυτονόμηση): επειδή κάθε φορά η Παλάβρα αναλαμβάνει να δώσει εξηγήσεις ή να γράψει το επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα, και επομένως να εμφανίζεται αυτή σαν την κακιά της υπόθεσης, καλύτερα στο μέλλον να μοιράζεται η δουλειά- για το καλό της Παλάβρας (και για να σε προλάβω Παλ, δεν το λέω αυτό γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η υγεία σου ή το ίματζ σου). 
Όσο για αυτούς που δεν έχουν τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουν από το να παραπονιούνται για το τι γράφουν οι άλλοι, ε, δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> δεν έχω να πω τίποτα


That's a first! :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] επειδή κάθε φορά η Παλάβρα αναλαμβάνει να δώσει εξηγήσεις ή να γράψει το επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα, και επομένως να εμφανίζεται αυτή σαν την κακιά της υπόθεσης, καλύτερα στο μέλλον να μοιράζεται η δουλειά- για το καλό της Παλάβρας [...]


Μα η Παλάβρα είναι κακιά. Πολύ κακιά. Απύθμενα κακιά.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα η Παλάβρα είναι κακιά. Πολύ κακιά. Απύθμενα κακιά.



Γι΄αυτό κάποιοι τη φωνάζουν και Παβλάρα. :twit:
Άντε, να αλαφρώσουμε λιγάκι γιατί γκώσαμε από μαυρίλα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το θέμα του σβυσίματος:
> α. εγώ διαφωνώ σε κάθε περίπτωση, και είμαι μοντερέιτορ σε άλλο μαγαζί οπότε ξέρω τι πιέσεις μπορεί να δεχτεί κάποιος για να σβύσει κάτι- και τί πειρασμός είναι _η δυνατότητα_ να σβύσεις κάτι
> β. άμα είναι να κάνετε τετοιες περικοπές, αγαπητοί μοδεράτορες, τουλάχιστον μην συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση από την αρχη, γιατι αλλιώς δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι η περικοπή έγινε λόγω προσωπικής διαφωνίας




Έτερον εκάτερον. Κι εγώ ήμουν συντονιστής στο phorum.gr και η συμπεριφορά μου σαν μοντ ήταν διαφορετική απ' αυτήν του χρήστη Hellegennes. Κάθε "μαγαζί" έχει τους δικούς του κανόνες και πρέπει να σέβεσαι ότι είναι δημόσιας χρήσης και προβολής μέσο, πλην όμως ιδιόκτητο. Ο καθένας ορίζει διαφορετικά τους κανόνες της ιδιοκτησίας του και του τι είναι σωστό netiquette κατά την κρίση του. Το να μην συμμετέχει ο μοντ επειδή έχει αυτήν την ιδιότητα, στερεί από τον εαυτό του την ισοτιμία της ελευθερίας του λόγου, όπως κι αν υλοποιείται αυτή, στον εκάστοτε ιστότοπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ερώτηση ουσίας: θεωρείτε ότι ο Μιχαλολιάκος παραδέχτηκε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι ναζιστική οργάνωση;



Αν δεν παίζει κανείς με τις λέξεις, σαφέστατα. Η ΧΑ είναι ανοιχτά _εθνικοσοσιαλιστικό_ κόμμα. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά _εθνικοσοσιαλιστικός_ δεν είναι η μετάφραση του _ναζί_;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ερώτηση ουσίας: θεωρείτε ότι ο Μιχαλολιάκος παραδέχτηκε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι ναζιστική οργάνωση;


Επισήμως πάντως (συνεχίζουν να) παίζουν με τις λέξεις. Αυτοπροσδιορίζονται "λαίκό και εθνικιστικό" κόμμα, για τον δε χαιρετισμό λένε πως είναι ο "ελληνικός χαιρετισμός" τού καθεστώτος Μεταξά (που είπε το "όχι" κλπ — δελτίο τύπου της 21/10/2012).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

Χεχεχε, παιδιά...Φρέσκο φρέσκο:

_Την άρση της ασυλίας των βουλευτών της Χρυσής Αυγής κ.κ. Ηλ. Κασιδιάρη, Π. Ηλιόπουλου και Γ. Γερμενή αποφάσισε η Βουλή
_ Από το Βήμα
 Γελάν και τα μουστάκια μου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:



> υποστήριξε ότι δεν υπήρξε διατάραξη ειρήνης ούτε διακεκριμένη φθορά, παρά μόνον αναποδογύρισμα 2-3 πάγκων


Ναι, "μόνον" αυτό... πώς κάνετε έτσι για 2-3 πάγκους; 

Και μένα ο Παναγιώταρος "μόνον" με σκυλόβρισε και με έσπρωξε... είναι λίγο παρορμητικά τα παλικάρια αυτά κι εμείς τα παρεξηγούμε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> _Την άρση της ασυλίας των βουλευτών της Χρυσής Αυγής κ.κ. Ηλ. Κασιδιάρη, Π. Ηλιόπουλου και Γ. Γερμενή αποφάσισε η Βουλή
> _ Από το Βήμα
> Γελάν και τα μουστάκια μου!


Σε «ξένα κέντρα» αποδίδουν οι χρυσαυγίτες βουλευτές τις διώξεις τους, λέει. Αυτή η λέσχη Μπίντλε Βίντελ αυτή, των Μασόνων ντε, έχει κάψει κόσμο.


SBE said:


> (και για να σε προλάβω Παλ, δεν το λέω αυτό γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η υγεία σου ή το ίματζ σου).


Α, γιατί προς στιγμήν ανησύχησα :twit: :twit:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 24, 2012)

Χρυσή Αυγή: Προσβλητικοί χαρακτηρισμοί για Γλέζο, Μητσοτάκη

Επίθεση στους Μανώλη Γλέζο και Κωνσταντίνο Μητσοτάκη με πρωτοφανείς χαρακτηρισμούς εξαπέλυσε ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής Χρήστος Παππάς, απαντώντας ουσιαστικά στα όσα είχε πει ένα 24ωρο νωρίτερα ο Μ.Γλέζος.

Ολόκληρη η δήλωση:

_«Μίλησε η ιερή αγελάδα της αριστεράς και εσχατόγερος, σταλινοτσολιάς Μανώλης Γλέζος και είπε για την Χρυσή Αυγή. Τιμή μας και καμάρι μας να μας υβρίζει ένας Γλέζος. Ο Γλέζος έβγαλε για άλλη μια φορά όλη του τη χολή εναντίον του Ελληνικού Εθνικισμού.

» Δεν τιμάω και δεν έχω σε καμία υπόληψη τον υμνητή του Χότζα, τον καταδικασμένο από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη εγκληματία Σταλινικό Μανώλη Γλέζο. Οι κυβερνώντες υπουργοί και βουλευτές της χαζοχαρούμενης αστικής ελαφροδεξιάς τον γλείφουν και μέσα στο Κοινοβούλιο.

» Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι αυτός ο εσχατόγερος όπως και ο εσχατόγερος της Δεξιάς Κώστας Μητσοτάκης θα κηδευτούν με λεφτά που θα πληρώσει ο Ελληνικός λαός (δημοσία δαπάνη).»_

Χωρίς σχόλια...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Παιδιά, μετά απ' αυτό που έζησα απόψε με τον Μπογδάνο, αιτούμαι αναρρωτική άδεια... Περιμένω το δεύτερο μέρος όπου ο Μιχαλολύκος θα τον βάλει να υπογράψει δήλωση μετάνοιας :curse:


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

Τι έγινε; Κατάφερε να τον πείσει ότι είναι όλοι τους καλά παιδιά κατά βάθος και τους έχουμε παρεξηγήσει; Ότι, αφού κάναμε τόσα χρόνια λάθη και δεν καρπαζώναμε πότε πότε τους πολιτικούς μας, έφτασε η ώρα να κάνουμε το ακόμα μεγαλύτερο λάθος και να ψηφίσουμε αυτούς τους λαμπρούς οικονομολόγους, τους ευγενείς και πολιτισμένους ανθρώπους, τους μάνατζερ του μέλλοντος, τους ανθρώπους με την καθαρή ματιά και τα καθαρά χέρια; Έχω αρχίσει να συγκινούμαι και μόνος μου με αυτά που λέω. Τι έγινε που τόσο σε σύγχισε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Ήταν μια συνέντευξη χωρίς καμία προετοιμασία εκ μέρους του δημοσιογράφου, χωρίς ειρμό στις ερωτήσεις, και, κυρίως, με εκνεύρισε απίστευτα που ο συνεντευξιαστής κόμπιαζε και απολογούταν συνεχώς, και ανταπαντούσε στον Μιχαλολιάκο με ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα τύπου: "Λέτε ψέματα!"
Ε, αυτό είναι δημοσιογραφία επιπέδου 1ης δημοτικού. Άμα λέει ψέματα ο άλλος, αντίκρουσέ τον λέγοντας την αλήθεια. Μη βάζεις τα κλάματα! Κορυφαία στιγμή όταν ο Μπογδάνος ανάφερε τον Μανώλη Γλέζο και τον αδερφό του που εκτέλεσαν οι Ναζί. Απάντηση Μιχ.: Και τι; Πότε εκτελέστηκε ο αδερφός του Γλέζου; Και τι; Εκτελέστηκε για τη σημαία, αυτό μου λέτε τώρα;
Ποτέ δε μάθαμε τι απάντησε ο μαχητής της δημοσιογραφίας...ή μάλλον, ναι, 2 λεπτά αργότερα -και αφού το το ρίξανε απ' το μικρόφωνο- ψέλλισε: το 44 εκτελέστηκε, μπορεί να μην ήταν για τη σημαία, αλλά...Αλλά!
Άστε με, άστε με...κόντεψα να μπω μες στην οθόνη με αυτά που άκουσα η γυναίκα


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2012)

Εγώ τα μυρίστηκα τα σάπια, ότι κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η συνέντευξη, και δεν έκανα τον κόπο να βάλω να τη γράψω -- συνήθως κοιμάμαι εκείνη την ώρα που προβλήθηκε. Νόμισε αυτός ο νεαρός ότι θα κάνει ωραία πρεμιέρα της εκπομπής του με καλεσμένο τον Μιχαλολιάκο, και νόμιζε (κούνια που τον κούναγε) ότι θα τον κολλούσε στον τοίχο, έτσι; Τόσο μυαλό έχουν οι φωστήρες της δημοσιογραφίας, και θα ισχυρίζονται ότι κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

Αλλά μετά τον Πέτρο Γαϊτάνο και τον Νότη Σφακιανάκη, ιδού κι άλλος ένας λαμπρός καλλιτέχνης, υποστηρικτής της Χ.Α.: σκηνοθέτης Νίκος Ζερβός. Οι άλλοι δύο προσπάθησαν να εκφραστούν ευπρεπώς τουλάχιστον, αυτός είναι οχετός, δηλαδή άξιος οπαδός της Χ.Α.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Σφακιανάκης και ο Ζερβός είδαν ότι έγινε ντόρος με τον Γαϊτάνο (δηλαδή τον θυμηθήκαμε χωρίς να είναι Πάσχα και να παίζει σε λούπα στην τηλεόραση η διαφήμιση για δωρεάν διανομή CD του με την εφημερίδα), και είπαν να πουν κι αυτοί τη βλακεία τους μπας και θυμηθεί κανείς ότι υπάρχουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

Το κάνουν επίτηδες για να υπονομεύσουν τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Είχαμε την εντύπωση ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή αποτελεί το μέλλον της χώρας. Αρκεί να κοιτάξεις αυτή την ηγετική ομάδα που βρίσκεται στη Βουλή — να τους κοιτάξεις στα μάτια, στα πρόσωπα (και στα καθαρά χέρια). Ναι, αυτοί είναι το μέλλον της χώρας. Και ξαφνικά ξύπνησαν τα μορμολύκεια, όλοι αυτοί οι καλλιτέχνες από το παρελθόν, και πάνε να χαλάσουν τη μανέστρα. Ουστ! Μη θαμπώνετε το ατόφιο χρυσάφι της Χρυσής Αυγής.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το κάνουν επίτηδες για να υπονομεύσουν τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Είχαμε την εντύπωση ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή αποτελεί το μέλλον της χώρας. Αρκεί να κοιτάξεις αυτή την ηγετική ομάδα που βρίσκεται στη Βουλή — να τους κοιτάξεις στα μάτια, στα πρόσωπα (και στα καθαρά χέρια). Ναι, αυτοί είναι το μέλλον της χώρας. Και ξαφνικά ξύπνησαν τα μορμολύκεια, όλοι αυτοί οι καλλιτέχνες από το παρελθόν, και πάνε να χαλάσουν τη μανέστρα. Ουστ! Μη θαμπώνετε το ατόφιο χρυσάφι της Χρυσής Αυγής.



:lol:
Το σχόλιό σου μου θύμισε το παλιό καλό σύνθημα_* ένα γέλιο θα τους θάψει*_. Άμποτε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Ψάχνοντας να δω το βίντεο με την Κανέλλη, έπεσα πάνω σε ένα άλλο, το γνωστό με τον Κασιδιάρη. Στάθηκα στον τίτλο του: "*ΚΑΣΙΔΙΑΡΗΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΟΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΛΛΗ*". Σκέφτηκα από μέσα μου ότι τόσο καλά ελληνικά μόνο ένας έλληνας ακροδεξιός μπορεί να μιλάει/γράφει. Και δεν με απογοήτευσε το ένστικτό μου, καθώς στην περίγραφή...: "ΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑΤΕ... ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΟΥΝΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΣΙΔΙΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣ ΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΖΕ. ΤΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΝ. ΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΟΣ ΤΩ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ. ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ".


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ τον Μπογδάνο στη συνέντευξη με τον Μιχαλολιάκο. Είναι σαν να πηγαίνει κάποιος με σταυρό να αναχαιτίσει τον οχετό. Ο οχετός και θα τον ρίξει κάτω και θα τον σκεπάσει με σκατά. Γενικώς, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις συζήτηση με έμπειρο γκεμπελίσκο. Για να μην ξεχνάμε τον κανόνα ότι σε κατεβάζει στο δικό του επίπεδο, για να μη πω ότι νιώθω σαν να χώνει το χέρι του μέσα μου και να καταφέρνει να βγάζει από εκεί τον όποιο καλοκρυμμένο κύριο Χάιντ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

Τα χρυσαύγουλα επεκτείνονται και στην άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, όχι παίζουμε.
Και η ομογάλακτη Κου Κλουξ Κλαν συγχαίρει και εύχεται μακροημέρευση

Όπα Καψάλη!, που φωνάζανε και στον Τέλη Σαβάλας στη Μάχη εκεί γύρω στο 29:00


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 25, 2012)

Με αφορμή τον Ζερβό ( η σύνδεση νομίζω θα γίνει προφανής) ανεβάζω αυτό. Το κείμενο επισημαίνει πολύ εύστοχα την υπόγεια (και καμιά φορά υπέργεια) επικοινωνία της ΧΑ με μερίδα Νεοελλήνων σε ρητορικό και επιθυμητικό επίπεδο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Σε πρόλαβε η Όλι λίγο παραπάνω :)


oliver_twisted said:


> Μια άλλη, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα διάσταση.
> Είμαστε όλοι ξεσκισμένες αδερφές; Ομοφυλοφιλία, Χρυσή Αυγή και ομοκοινωνικότητα - Του Δημήτρη Παπανικολάου


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 25, 2012)

Μμμ, μισά τα διαβάζω. Ας το διαγράψεις τότε αν θέλεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

somnambulist said:


> Μμμ, μισά τα διαβάζω. Ας το διαγράψεις τότε αν θέλεις.


Άσε, σόμνι, μαύρα μάτια κάνουμε να σε δούμε, θα σε διαγράψουμε κιόλας;! :)


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσε, σόμνι, μαύρα μάτια κάνουμε να σε δούμε, θα σε διαγράψουμε κιόλας;! :)



Περνάω περιόδους υπνοβασίας :). Ας ανεβάσω κάτι άλλο, πολυκαιρισμένο μεν αλλά με έκτακτη συμμετοχή του πρωθυπουργού.

http://jungle-report.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/blog-post_16.html


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2012)

Eδώ θα διαφωνήσω εγώ, υπνοβάτη. Η πρώτη παράγραφος αυτού που έστειλες μου χάλασε τη διάθεση και με έκανε να μη θέλω να διαβάσω παρακάτω.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2012)

SBE, μολονότι δεν συνηθίζω να παρεμβαίνω στις συζητήσεις αυτές, θα επιθυμούσα διακαώς μια διευκρίνιση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2012)

Διευκρίνιση: Η ακόλουθη εισαγωγική παράγραφος μου φαίνεται λίαν ακαλαίσθητη


> Ο βόθρος άνοιξε για τα καλά. Από τα δυσώδη έγκατά του δεν ξεπήδησαν μόνο τα θρασύδειλα κρατικοδίαιτα «λεβεντόπαιδα» με τους σουγιάδες και τα στυλιάρια, αλλά και οι παππούδες τους, αυτά τα θλιβερά φαντάσματα του παρελθόντος που όλοι νόμιζαν ότι είχαν εξαφανιστεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Γλωσσική παρατήρηση: Αυτά τα *_στυλιάρια_ μπορεί να οφείλονται σε παρετυμολόγηση, αλλά η λέξη βγαίνει από τον αρχαίο _στειλεό_ και γράφεται *στειλιάρι*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Κάποια από τα προβλήματα της συνέντευξης που πήρε (ή επιχείρησε να πάρει) ο Κώστας Μπογδάνος από τον αρχηγό της Χρυσής Αυγής, όπως τα επισημαίνει η Ρέα Βιτάλη.

Μπογδάνος στην αρένα Μιχαλολιάκου


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2012)

Και πολύ σωστά όπως λέει, τα προβλήματα κάθε συνέντευξης, όποιον κι αν έχει απέναντί του ο δημοσιογράφος. 
Και συζητάμε πιο πάνω ότι δεν έκανε καλή δουλειά ο δημοσιογράφος και δεν αντιμετωπίζει κανείς έτσι τη ΧΑ. Ναι, αλλά όταν επιβράβευε το κοινό τη μετριότητα στις συνεντεύξεις στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις κλπ δεν περίμενε το κοινό ότι κάποια μέρα θα χρειαζόταν έναν σοβαρό επαγγελματία και δεν θα τον έβρισκε;...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

Μεγάλη του σκασίλα, του συγκεκριμένου κοινού...


----------



## Philip (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/26/golden-dawn-greece-far-right?intcmp=122

words fail me...


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2012)

Βρέθηκε αρχαιοελληνικό άγαλμα του Παναγιώταρου!


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Βρέθηκε αρχαιοελληνικό άγαλμα του Παναγιώταρου!



Εισαγωγή εκεί:
Ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής, έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα φωτογραφία αγάλματος που αποδεικνύει όχι μόνο την ελληνική φυλλετική του ταυτότητα, αλλά και τη σχέση του με το αρχαιοελληνικό κάλος

Εξηγήστε μου: η γραφή _κάλος_ είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος ή πλάκα; Μάλλον λάθος, αν κρίνω από το _φυλλετική_.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εισαγωγή εκεί:
> Ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής, έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα φωτογραφία αγάλματος που αποδεικνύει όχι μόνο την ελληνική φυλλετική του ταυτότητα, αλλά και τη σχέση του με το αρχαιοελληνικό κάλος
> 
> Εξηγήστε μου: η γραφή _κάλος_ είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος ή πλάκα; Μάλλον λάθος, αν κρίνω από το _φυλλετική_.


Έλα, καημένε. Έλα λάμδα έχασε το δρόμο του και βρέθηκε εκεί που δεν έπρεπε.
Το πρώτο.
Το δεύτερο έκρινε σκόπιμο να την κάνει με πλάγια πηδηματάκια προς όφελος της κυριολεξίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Philip said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/26/golden-dawn-greece-far-right?intcmp=122
> 
> words fail me...



Frightening. But I loved the light relief in one of the comments:
The name is odd though —'Golden Dawn'— it sounds like a type of cereal or a porn-star.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που τα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης δεν ασχολήθηκαν με την προέλευση του ονόματος και τους συνειρμούς που γεννάει. Εκτός από Τσάμπερλαιν, στο ντουλάπι με τους σκελετούς της Χρυσής Αυγής έχει και Άλιστερ Κρόουλυ και Σαβίτρι Ντέβι και νεοπαγανισμό κάργα. Εξ ου και ο Καιάδας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

Μα αυτοί το παραδέχονταν στο σάιτ τους, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, ότι είναι νεοπαγανιστές - μην κοιτάς τώρα που έγιναν ξαφνικά χριστιανοί και κατέβασαν και το παλιό τους σάιτ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Παρακολουθώ τον Μπογδάνο στη συνέντευξη με τον Μιχαλολιάκο. Είναι σαν να πηγαίνει κάποιος με σταυρό να αναχαιτίσει τον οχετό. Ο οχετός και θα τον ρίξει κάτω και θα τον σκεπάσει με σκατά. Γενικώς, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις συζήτηση με έμπειρο γκεμπελίσκο. Για να μην ξεχνάμε τον κανόνα ότι σε κατεβάζει στο δικό του επίπεδο, για να μη πω ότι νιώθω σαν να χώνει το χέρι του μέσα μου και να καταφέρνει να βγάζει από εκεί τον όποιο καλοκρυμμένο κύριο Χάιντ.



Τον ημιμαθή και επηρμένο αυτό νεαρό τον πρωτόμαθα από το ραδιόφωνο (είχε μια εκπομπή παλιότερα, τις πρώτες απογευματινές ώρες). Ξυπόλητος στ' αγκάθια πήγε και καλά να πάθει. Μου θύμισε την «αλήστου μνήμης» εκείνη εκπομπή του δημοσιογράφου (τότε) Πάνου Παναγιωτόπουλου, που κάλεσε τον Βασίλη Λεβέντη στο κανάλι του Αντένα με σκοπό να τον ξεφτιλίσει και την έπαθε μεγαλοπρεπώς. Αλλά η ζημιά που έκανε ο Κ. Μπ. είναι απείρως χειρότερη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ερώτηση ουσίας: θεωρείτε ότι ο Μιχαλολιάκος παραδέχτηκε ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι (νεο)ναζιστική οργάνωση;


Με την ευκαιρία, να θυμίσω αυτή την ερώτηση και να πω, αν δεν έχετε δει τη συνέντευξη που πήρε ο Μπογδάνος από τον Μιχαλολιάκο, ότι επιβεβαιώθηκε (straight from the horse's mouth) ότι δεν έχει παραδεχτεί τέτοιο πράγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

*Why the Rise of Greece's Golden Dawn Party Is Bad for Europe*

*Άρθρο του περιοδικού Time που θα κυκλοφορήσει στις 5/11*

In Thermopylae, in the year 480 B.C., King Leonidas of Sparta and hundreds of Greek warriors made history by battling 300,000 invaders who made up the army of Xerxes, the Persian King of Kings. A bronze statue of Leonidas towers there now, and on a late August day in the year 2012, about 800 people crowded around it. Many were unsmiling men in army fatigues and black T-shirts printed with a meandros, an ancient Greek symbol that happens to resemble a swastika. Some had shaved heads and pork-chop sideburns. "Greece belongs to the Greeks!" the men in black chanted as they marched, giving Nazi-style salutes and waving giant Greek flags as ominous orchestral music blared. They flanked the statue, lit flares and yelled, "Blood! Honor! Golden Dawn!" 

Cheers issued from the crowd, which included bleached-blond grandmothers in Black Sabbath T-shirts, young couples with babies and a priest carrying olive wreaths. "Traitors and thieves are everywhere!" screamed the party's leader, a mathematician and former army-reserve commando named Nikos Michaloliakos, 54. He accused politicians of plundering the country and allowing a flood of illegal immigrants from Africa and South Asia to "pollute" Greece. "We are being invaded, and we must clean our country of them!" he declared. "No more Hassan, Mohammad, Ali!" 

That paranoid vision isn't coming from a fringe party. More potent than fascist and ultra-nationalist groups that have begun to thrive elsewhere on the continent, Golden Dawn has manipulated a weak Greek state and disastrous austerity management by European bureaucrats to become, according to recent polls, the third most popular political party in the country — a noxious omen for the euro zone and a worrying challenge and counterpoint to the very idea of the E.U. itself, which received this year's Nobel Peace Prize. 

Healthy democracies usually know how to blunt the appeal of such obvious fascism. But the birthplace of democracy hasn't been healthy for a while — and it has been hobbled by an economic crisis that won't lift (if the optimists are right) till well into the next decade. Three years ago, Greeks ignored Golden Dawn, seeing its members as neo-Nazi thugs waging war against migrants and giving it a miserable 0.29% of the vote. This year, however, Golden Dawn — rebranded as an anti-austerity party — won nearly 7% and secured 18 of the 300 seats in Parliament. Its ascent has continued in opinion surveys despite its parliamentary deputies' being filmed attacking immigrant vendors and demanding that all non-Greek children be kicked out of day-care centers and hospitals. As the cash-strapped government struggles to offer its citizens basic services, Golden Dawn has set up parastate organizations to police the streets, donate to Greek-only blood banks and help unemployed Greeks find jobs. The party has also promised to cancel household debt for the unemployed and low-wage earners. "Soon we'll be running this country," says Ilias Panagiotaros, a beefy 38-year-old army-supply-shop owner who is now a Golden Dawn parliamentary deputy representing Athens. "The people love us."

 Golden Dawn draws much of that love from fear. Greece is now the main entry point for at least 80% of the E.U.'s un-documented migrants. Frontex, the E.U. border-patrolling agency, estimates that 57,000 illegal immigrants slipped into Greece last year and more than 100,000 entered in 2010. Many travel through Turkey, often via a land border that Golden Dawn wants to plant with land mines. Some seek asylum, and because of E.U. rules, those who want to apply for refugee status must do so in their country of entry — in this case, Greece — which often takes years to review the applications. As Europe turns a blind eye to the immigration crisis, many impoverished foreigners find themselves trapped in an economically crippled country that can't sustain them.

Some Greeks no longer want to be hospitable. In the past year, gangs of vigilantes, many sporting Golden Dawn's black shirts, have beaten and stabbed hundreds of migrants, according to human-rights groups. In June a number of them broke into the Piraeus home of Abouzeid Mubarak, 28, an Egyptian fisherman, bashing him with iron rods until he fell into a coma. "It was a hate that was inhuman," says Mubarak, who is still recovering.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

(news247)

Προβληματισμό σε πολλούς στο Αγρίνιο και όχι μόνο έχει προκαλέσει το περιστατικό που συνέβη σε πρόβα παρέλασης δημοτικού σχολείου χωριού, με μαθητές να φωνάζουν συνθήματα υπέρ της Χρυσής Αυγής. Την αρχή έκανε ένας μαθητής, ο οποίος φώναξε "αίμα-τιμή-Χρυσή Αυγή". Γρήγορα οι φωνές υπέρ του κόμματος πύκνωσαν, με τον δάσκαλο που επέβλεπε την πρόβα να μην επεμβαίνει ενώ αρκετοί ήταν αυτοί που είδαν χιουμοριστικά το συμβάν, όταν ενημερώθηκαν γι' αυτό.
Πολλοί πάντως εξέφρασαν την αντίθεση τους και την ανησυχία τους για το γεγονός ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή έχει μπει, έστω και με αυτό τον τρόπο, στα δημοτικά σχολεία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Με αφορμή το άρθρο της Αλεξάνδρας κι ένα άλλο παρόμοιο που είδα, αναρωτιέμαι αν οι αγγλόφωνοι δημοσιογράφοι απευθύνονται μόνο σε κοινό που δεν έχει υπόψη του τους μαιάνδρους, δηλαδή κοινό που δεν κοιτάζει ποτέ γύρω του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Costas said:


> ...με τον δάσκαλο που επέβλεπε την πρόβα να μην επεμβαίνει...


Όταν αύριο κυκλοφορήσει η είδηση ότι θα είναι ο πρώτος επίορκος που θα ξηλωθεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, θα πάω στις επόμενες εκλογές να ψηφίσω Νέα Δημοκρατία, λόγω τιμής.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Όταν εγώ ήμουνα στο δημοτικό φωνάζαμε πολιτικά συνθήματα στα παιχνίδια μας, που τα ακούγαμε στην τηλεόραση κι από τους μεγάλους. Δεν μας ενόχλησε ποτέ κανένας δάσκαλος, όπως δεν μας ενοχλούσαν όταν λέγαμε κακές κουβέντες που δεν καταλαβαίναμε, για να μην αρχίσουμε να τις λέμε συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> όπως δεν μας ενοχλούσαν όταν λέγαμε κακές κουβέντες που δεν καταλαβαίναμε, για να μην αρχίσουμε να τις λέμε συνέχεια.


Έτσι εξηγείται πώς στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν πια φίλοι παρά μόνο μαλάκες. Δεν ακούς πια «Ρε Γιώργο». Ακούς μόνο «Ρε μαλάκα».


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Ο Αμβρόσιος παραδίδει μαθήματα στη Χρυσή Αυγή, από τη Lifo.

Τέλος ο γνωστός για τις ακροδεξιές απόψεις Αμβρόσιος επισήμανε ότι αρνείται να δεχτεί μαθήματα δεοντολογία από το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ενώ στράφηκε εναντίον του Αλέξη Τσίπρα, ο οποίος δεν έκανε θρησκευτικό γάμο. «Ας μείνουν οι άθεοι με την αθεΐα τους και εμείς με την Εκκλησία μας», κατέληξε.​
Να μείνουμε με την αθεΐα μας, πάτερ μου, αλλά να μη σας πληρώνουμε να μας κάνετε και υποδείξεις!


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

O τίτλος μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς ατυχής, γιατί συνήθως το παραδίδει μαθήματα σε τίτλο σημαίνει κάτι ανάλογο με το "τους βάζει γυαλιά", το οποίο δε συμβαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο Αμβρόσιος παραδίδει μαθήματα στη Χρυσή Αυγή, από τη Lifo.



...ενώ σε άλλο σημείο αναφέρει [για τη Χρυσή Αυγή]: «Αν τροποποιήσετε το στυλ που εφαρμόζετε, αν ωριμάσετε δηλ., μπορείτε να καταστείτε μια γλυκιά ελπίδα για τον απελπισμένο πια πολίτη και μια ήρεμη δύναμη στο σαπισμένο πια πολιτικό σύστημα».

Εκτός από τους φασιστοπαπάρες, έχουμε και τους φασιστοπαπάδες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από τους φασιστοπαπάρες, έχουμε και τους φασιστοπαπάδες.


Οι οποίοι το παίζουν και φασιστοπατέρες (κατά τα _εργατοπατέρες_,_ εθνοπατέρες_,_ φοιτητοπατέρες_,_ αγροτοπατέρες _κττ).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...ενώ σε άλλο σημείο αναφέρει [για τη Χρυσή Αυγή]: «Αν τροποποιήσετε το στυλ που εφαρμόζετε, αν ωριμάσετε δηλ., μπορείτε να καταστείτε μια *γλυκιά ελπίδα* για τον απελπισμένο πια πολίτη και μια ήρεμη δύναμη στο σαπισμένο πια πολιτικό σύστημα».
> Εκτός από τους φασιστοπαπάρες, έχουμε και τους φασιστοπαπάδες.



Είσαι η γλυκιά ελπίδα μας! (πήδα μας, πήδα μας)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

O υπουργός Δημόσιας Τάξης, Νίκος Δένδιας, απέστειλε στη Βουλή το φάκελο με τα κρούσματα βίας των τελευταίων μηνών στα οποία εμπλέκονται βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής.
Στο πολυσέλιδο έγγραφο περιγράφονται 15 περιστατικά βίας με συμπλοκές ακόμα και ξυλοδαρμούς Ελλήνων πολιτών και μεταναστών που έχουν καταγραφεί από τις Αστυνομικές Διευθύνσεις της χώρας.


http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...on-tis-xrysis-aygis&catid=3:society&Itemid=41

Με τους φασίστες και τους ναζί δεν συνδιαλέγεσαι· τους τσακίζεις. Με _όποιο θεσμικό όπλο_ σου παρέχει η _δημοκρατία_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Παρότι η ΧΑ είναι μέρος της πραγματικότητας της Ελλάδας, αρκετά έντονα, τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια, ο περισσότερος κόσμος την έμαθε φέτος. Το phorum.gr είχε, από παλιά, προβλήματα με τους ακροδεξιούς και έτσι η δική μου πρώτη επαφή με την ΧΑ έγινε το 2006. Τότε έμαθα περισσότερα για την οργάνωση, που μέχρι τότε είχα μόνο ακουστά. Εσχάτως, άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται όλο και πιο πολλά προβλήματα στο ελληνικό Ίντερνετ, με την ΧΑ, κι ένα από τα sites που το ένιωσαν πολύ έντονα ήταν το phorum.gr. Πρακτικά συμμετέχω σήμερα πολύ λιγότερο σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, λόγω χρόνου αλλά και γιατί οι περισσότερες συζητήσεις είναι πλέον πολιτικές, πράγμα που βαριέμαι. Χθες δημιουργήθηκε ένα ζήτημα με κάποιον από τους χρήστες και η διαχείριση αποφάσισε να σκληρύνει την στάση της απέναντί τους. Ο γενικός διαχειριστής του phorum.gr, ανακοίνωσε δημόσια τα εξής:

_"Παιδιά είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα. Όποιος νοιώθει την ανάγκη να προβάλει ναζιστικές/νεοναζιστικές αγάπες, ας το κάνει στο δικό του site. Αρκετοί ακραίοι μαζεύτηκαν, απλά και μόνο επειδή λέμε παντού ναι. Σεβαστή η απόφαση του lamogio και οποιουδήποτε άλλου να αποχωρήσει. Στο καλό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δικαίωμα μας να μη θέλουμε SS, 88, 14/88 και Heil Hitler, ναζιστικές σημαίες κλπ στο Phorum, δικαίωμα σας να τα βάζετε στο blog σας/site σας και όπου αλλού τραβάει η ψυχή σας.

Συζητήσεις σαφώς και γίνονται δεκτές στην πολιτική και στη φιλοσοφία πολιτικής, όπως μέχρι τώρα. Απλά τα σύμβολα και οι λατρείες άρχισαν να χτυπάνε πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι. Τις ακραίες, ξεφωνημένες περιπτώσεις σταματάμε, που προκαλούν κακό προηγούμενο + τραβάνε τους νεοναζί σα τις μύγες.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους, σε αυτούς που μένουν, και σε όσους αποχωρούν.

Αλέξανδρος"_

Στο παραπάνω μπορώ να πω μόνο μπράβο. Ήταν καιρός το phorum.gr να διαχωρίσει τα πράγματα μεταξύ απόλυτης ανοχής και τραμπουκισμού και να χωρίσει τα τσανάκια του με την ακραία ακροδεξιά (sic). Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, αφορμή για το σκηνικό ήταν ένας νέος κανόνας του phorum που απαγορεύει τα φασιστικά σύμβολα, με αποτέλεσμα να ζητήσουν από έναν χρήστη ονόματι lamogio88, να αποσύρει το 88 από το χρηστώνυμό του (ο χρήστης αυτός είχε το όνομα αυτό εδώ και χρόνια).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Εγώ δεν τα ήξερα καθόλου αυτά τα σύμβολα. Θα έμπαινε εδώ ο ναζιάρης και θα βολτάριζε με τα 88 του και τα 14 του και εγώ χαμπάρι δεν θα έπαιρνα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteen_Words


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

Σχετικά με τα σύμβολα


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Στο 14/31 πάντως που ξέρω εγώ, στο 88 καίγεσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο 14/31 πάντως που ξέρω εγώ, στο 88 καίγεσαι.



Κι αυτοί καμένοι είναι, αλλά στο μυαλό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Ρε παιδιά, αποκλείεται δηλαδή κάποιος να γεννήθηκε το '88 και να διάλεξε το όνομα π.χ. SBE88 γιατί έτσι; 
Ή το άλλο συνηθισμένο σε πανεπιστήμια, που σου δίνουν ιντερνετόνομα τα αρχικά σου και αύξοντα αριθμό, κι εγώ είμαι η SBE20, SBE22, SBE45 κλπ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Δεν ρωτάς στα σοβαρά, έτσι; Απλώς για να βεβαιωθώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ρε παιδιά, αποκλείεται δηλαδή κάποιος να γεννήθηκε το '88 και να διάλεξε το όνομα π.χ. SBE88 γιατί έτσι;
> Ή το άλλο συνηθισμένο σε πανεπιστήμια, που σου δίνουν ιντερνετόνομα τα αρχικά σου και αύξοντα αριθμό, κι εγώ είμαι η SBE20, SBE22, SBE45 κλπ;



Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο εν λόγω χρήστης δεν γεννήθηκε το '88. Ούτε το phorum δίνει αυτόματα nicknames.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

...και εν πάση περιπτώσει, αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ρε παιδιά, αποκλείεται δηλαδή κάποιος να γεννήθηκε το '88 και να διάλεξε το όνομα π.χ. SBE88 γιατί έτσι;
> Ή το άλλο συνηθισμένο σε πανεπιστήμια, που σου δίνουν ιντερνετόνομα τα αρχικά σου και αύξοντα αριθμό, κι εγώ είμαι η SBE20, SBE22, SBE45 κλπ;



Ναι, ματάκια μου. Για παράδειγμα, αυτό εδώ είναι ένα αθώο εικοσπεντάχρονο πλασματάκι, γεννημένο στις δεκατέσσερις κάποιου μήνα του 88, μέλος της μικτής χορωδίας Αγίου Ευθυμίου και φοιτήτρια Οικιακής Οικονομίας, που στην πραγματικότητα ονομάζεται Φωτούλα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Το ξέρω ότι το όνομα από μόνο του δεν αρκεί, αλλά πες ότι λέγεσαι Χάρης Χαιρόπουλος κι είσαι ο 88ος με αυτά τα αρχικά και σου δίνει το πανεπιστήμιο το hh88. Τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις, να κρυφτείς απο προσώπου γης;


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE, προφανώς σε κάθε περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούμε και την κρίση μας (όχι αυτή που ταλανίζει την υφήλιο· την άλλη, την καλή). Αλλά και ο ναζιστής που θα μπει σε ένα φόρουμ με το 88 παρέα δεν είναι ναζιστής μέχρι να αρχίσει το κήρυγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ξέρω ότι το όνομα από μόνο του δεν αρκεί, αλλά πες ότι λέγεσαι Χάρης Χαιρόπουλος κι είσαι ο 88ος με αυτά τα αρχικά και σου δίνει το πανεπιστήμιο το hh88. Τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις, να κρυφτείς απο προσώπου γης;


Δηλαδή, δεν μπορείς να πας στο πανεπιστήμιο και να τους εξηγήσεις για ποιον λόγο δεν θέλεις αυτό το νικ; Θα μας τρελάνεις;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 6, 2012)

Κι αν είσαι κλειδαράς και ζητήσεις νούμερο εύκολο στην απομνημόνευση και σου δώσουν το 666.66.66 εσύ θα φταις αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει την αποκάλυψη αλλά ούτε και τις εφημερίδες των τελευταίων 50 ετών; :laugh:Πάντως το 88 δεν το ήξερα ούτε κι εγώ, θα μπορούσα να την πατήσω τυχαία, μια που ως γνωστόν γεννήθηκα το 88.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κι αν είσαι κλειδαράς και ζητήσεις νούμερο εύκολο στην απομνημόνευση και σου δώσουν το 666.66.66 εσύ θα φταις αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει την αποκάλυψη αλλά ούτε και τις εφημερίδες των τελευταίων 50 ετών; :laugh:Πάντως το 88 δεν το ήξερα ούτε κι εγώ, θα μπορούσα να την πατήσω τυχαία, μια που ως γνωστόν γεννήθηκα το 88.



Κι εσείς υπεραιωνόβια;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Μα το θέμα δεν είναι μην την πατήσεις - είναι ότι αν το φόρουμ σου πει να το αλλάξεις για να συνεχίσεις να είσαι μέλος, να μην αρχίσεις τα ναι μεν αλλά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 12, 2012)

Δεν μπορούσα να μην το ποστάρω:

http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/33061


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Δεν μπορούσα να μην το ποστάρω:
> 
> http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/33061



Ούτε κι εγώ: :twit: :twit:


Palavra said:


> Χρυσαυγίτικα trolls: Ένας Οδηγός Χρήσης, του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη, από την Athens Voice:
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...





Και: Διεγράφη η Χρυσή Αυγή από το Facebook Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 12, 2012)

Πω πω, από το πολύ πέταγμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα, τη χάσαμε την μπάλα, ωρέ συναδέλφια!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Το μόνο που μπορείς να πεις είναι ότι δεν μας ξεφεύγει τίποτα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και: Διεγράφη η Χρυσή Αυγή από το Facebook Πηγή: www.lifo.gr





> Στην αντίπερα όχθη η Χρυσή Αυγή καταγγέλλει το κοινωνικό δίκτυο για λογοκρισία μέσω επίσημης ανακοίνωσής της, η οποία κάνει λόγο για «λυσσαλέα επίθεση εναντίον εθνικιστών χρηστών». Μάλιστα, βουλευτές της προσέφυγαν στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για να στραφούν κατά της εταιρείας. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr



Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Facebook:
Το να κωλοχτυπιούνται τα σαπρόφυτα του νεοναζισμού για τον αποκλεισμό τους απ' τον ιστότοπο που δημιούργησε ένας Εβραίος εξ Αμερικής, το λες και θεϊκή ειρωνεία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Προσέφυγαν στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για να τους προστατέψει επειδή παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης του Facebook. Μνήσθητί μου κύριε, και θαυμαστά τα έργα σου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2012)

Αν εκεί στην ΥΠ.Ο.Α.Δ.Η.Ε. έχουν λίγο χιούμορ θα πρέπει να τους περιμένουν μ' ένα ταψί παστίτσιο. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 12, 2012)

ΚΔΟΑ ζεις, εσύ τους οδηγείς.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 12, 2012)

ΚΔΩΑ, Μπέρνι, το σωστό είναι ΚΔΩΑ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 12, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> ΚΔΩΑ, Μπέρνι, το σωστό είναι ΚΔΩΑ.



Σοστά, σοστά. :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο κι έχω κι αμνησία, αυτά τα _κδόα_ είναι τα _ψευδά ζώα_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2012)

Η απάντηση, πού αλλού;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?626-Βρε-πού-πάαααααμε!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

...και γιατί το γράφουμε με ωμέγα αφού είναι Κτηνώδης Δύναμη [σιγά τα αίματα], *Ο*γκώδης Άγνοια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...και γιατί το γράφουμε με ωμέγα αφού είναι Κτηνώδης Δύναμη [σιγά τα αίματα], *Ο*γκώδης Άγνοια;



Μάλλον γιατί η άγνοια είναι τόσο ογκώδης, που καταντάει Ωγκώδης!    (όσο για την κτηνώδη δύναμη, ε, είναι και λίγο ντουλάπες τα χρυσά μου!!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Όχι μάλλον, έτσι ακριβώς το έχει εξηγήσει ο εισηγητής του όρου :). Η άγνοια είναι ογκώδης, ακόμη και στα ορθογραφικά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μάλλον γιατί η άγνοια είναι τόσο ογκώδης, που καταντάει Ωγκώδης!    (όσο για την κτηνώδη δύναμη, ε, είναι και λίγο ντουλάπες τα χρυσά μου!!)


Αυτοί οι φουσκωτοί του γυμναστηρίου πάντως, δεν λένε και πολλά πολλά: βαλ'τους να τρέξουν και θα τους βγει η γλώσσα - με τις κρεατίνες δεν κάνεις φυσική κατάσταση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 13, 2012)

Οι Χρυσαυγίτες δεν χρειάζονται μόνο προφίλ. Χρειάζονται και ανφάς. Και με νούμερο από κάτω. 
Πετυχημένο τιτίβισμα στο Πρόταγκον.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 14, 2012)

> Στην αντίπερα όχθη η Χρυσή Αυγή καταγγέλλει το κοινωνικό δίκτυο για λογοκρισία...


Τρελαίνομαι κάθε φορά που κάποιος συμμετέχων σε έναν ιδιωτικό διαδικτυακό χώρο ενοχλείται επειδή ο χώρος αυτός έχει δικούς του κανόνες λειτουργίας και απαιτεί από τους συμμετέχοντες να τους σεβαστούν (οι οποίοι συμμετέχοντες όταν έκαναν εγγραφή στο χώρο αποδέχθηκαν αυτούς τους κανόνες, οι οποίοι τώρα τους ενοχλούν). 



Palavra said:


> Μνήσθητί μου κύριε, και θαυμαστά τα έργα σου.


Μία απ' τα ίδια και για μένα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Με βλέπω να γίνομαι αντιρρησίας συνείδησης στα γεράματα...

Υποχρεωτική στράτευση των γυναικών ζητά η Χ.Α. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr 

Αντί να γίνει προαιρετική η θητεία για όλους, αρχίσαμε τις αηδίες.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο στην Παλ


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Αυτά είναι :) Τρέχω για ξύρισμα, εμ, για κούρεμα, εννοούσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Με βλέπω να γίνομαι αντιρρησίας συνείδησης στα γεράματα...
> 
> Υποχρεωτική στράτευση των γυναικών ζητά η Χ.Α. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr
> 
> Αντί να γίνει προαιρετική η θητεία για όλους, αρχίσαμε τις αηδίες.



Εδώ που τα λέμε ή προαιρετική πρέπει να είναι για όλους ή υποχρεωτική. Δεν γίνεται να είναι προαιρετική μόνο για τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό, είναι διάκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν γίνεται να είναι *προαιρετική* μόνο για τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό, είναι διάκριση.


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, να γίνει προαιρετική και για τους άντρες, όπως είναι ήδη για τις γυναίκες. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ που τα λέμε ή προαιρετική πρέπει να είναι για όλους ή υποχρεωτική. Δεν γίνεται να είναι προαιρετική μόνο για τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό, είναι διάκριση.



Έτσι. Μπες στη λογική της χρυσαυγίτισσας! Κουζουλάθηκες τελείως, ωρέ;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Επειδή το βλέπω να πηγαίνει σε συζήτηση για τον υποχρεωτικό ή μη χαρακτήρα της θητείας, άνοιξε αλλού νήμα αν θέλεις να απαντήσεις στη Μπέρνη, ωρέ κοπέλι.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 14, 2012)

Απειλές σε "εθνομηδενιστές" εργοδότες
Έλεγχοι σε αυτοκίνητα εν είδει συνοριοφυλάκων
Ε, κάποια στιγμή έπρεπε και το κράτος μας να αναλάβει δράση. Και ανέλαβε: εγέρθηκε στο _εγέρθητ(ο)ι_. (Δυσμενής μετάθεση νηπιαγωγού με την «αρωγή» της Χ.Α.)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή το βλέπω να πηγαίνει σε συζήτηση για τον υποχρεωτικό ή μη χαρακτήρα της θητείας, άνοιξε αλλού νήμα αν θέλεις να απαντήσεις στη Μπέρνη, ωρέ κοπέλι.


Μπα, από μεριάς μου δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει μια τέτοια συζήτηση. Είμαι ιδεολογικά κατά των στρατών, καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν γίνεται να καταργηθούν, αφήνω το προνόμιο στους αρσενικούς. Τελεία. Αρκετές σκοτούρες έχουμε στο κεφάλι μας εμείς τα θηλυκά. Κι άσε τις Ισραηλίτισσες να κάνουν ό,τι γουστάρουν. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Και  «Παραμύθι το Πολυτεχνείο». Εδώ αμφισβητούν τους φούρνους, βέβαια, στο Πολυτεχνείο θα κολλούσαν; 

_Όχι στο παραμύθι του Πολυτεχνείου. Όχι στους ψεύτικους νεκρούς. Η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου είναι υπεύθυνη για τη δυστυχία μας. Όλοι οι κλέφτες φυλακή._

Προσέχουμε ότι για να συνδέσει κανείς νοηματικά την πρώτη πρόταση και τη δεύτερη πρόταση με την τελευταία, πρέπει να είναι λοβοτομημένος.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> _Όχι στο παραμύθι του Πολυτεχνείου. Όχι στους ψεύτικους νεκρούς. Η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου είναι υπεύθυνη για τη δυστυχία μας. Όλοι οι κλέφτες φυλακή._
> 
> Προσέχουμε ότι για να συνδέσει κανείς νοηματικά την πρώτη πρόταση και τη δεύτερη πρόταση με την τελευταία, πρέπει να είναι λοβοτομημένος.


Διαφωνώ κάθετα. Είναι θαυμάσια γκεμπελίστικη δουλειά. Προσεγμένη --απλή, πιασιάρικη, χωρίς γκρίζες ζώνες. Μασημένη τροφή για τις μάζες, ικανοποιεί απολύτως το "λαϊκό αίσθημα": Δημοκρατία=ασυδοσία και κλοπή. Άρα;... Ε, ναι! Όπερ έδει δείξαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή το βλέπω να πηγαίνει σε συζήτηση για τον υποχρεωτικό ή μη χαρακτήρα της θητείας, άνοιξε αλλού νήμα αν θέλεις να απαντήσεις στη Μπέρνη, ωρέ κοπέλι.



Μπα, βαριέμαι αυτήν την συζήτηση. Είμαι κατά της υποχρεωτικής στράτευσης αλλά και κατά των διακρίσεων και ο μόνος λόγος που είπα το παραπάνω είναι ότι έχω ακούσει γυναίκες να μιλάνε υπέρ της υποχρεωτικής στράτευσης αλλά μόνο των ανδρών, γιατί κατά τ' άλλα δεν είμαι της λογικής "αφού το πέρασα εγώ, να το περάσεις κι εσύ". Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Marinos said:


> (Δυσμενής μετάθεση νηπιαγωγού με την «αρωγή» της Χ.Α.)


Εκείνα τα πολυπολιτισμικά σεμινάρια μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνονται και σε Έλληνες γονείς;
Καταλαβαίνω τις αντιδράσεις Ελλήνων γονιών που δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τις απαιτήσεις των νέων εποχών. Πώς τους ενημερώνεις αυτούς, πώς τους βάζεις στο κλίμα; Προβλέπεται να καλούν τα σχολεία τους γονείς κάθε τόσο για να τους κάνουν μια καλή ενημέρωση; Ίσως έτσι να είχαμε και λιγότερους ψηφοφόρους της Χ.Α. Γίνομαι ρομαντικός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γίνομαι ρομαντικός;



Μάλλον λίγο αφελής. Συγγνώμη κιόλας.


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 14, 2012)

Ποστάρω μια συνέντευξη του Ψαρρά που δεν έχω δει (για την ακρίβεια τη βλέπω τώρα). Ανυπομονώ να διαβάσω το βιβλίο του, γιατί ξέρω ότι έχει πολύ καλή μελέτη.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lBIyFjE9Dlo#!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2012)

Την υπόθεση Νυδρί την ξέρω από φίλο γονέα που το παιδί του φοιτά σε αυτή την τάξη και είναι κατά της μετάθεσης της κοπέλας. Αλλά βλέπω το εξαντλήσατε μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_15/11/2012_501738
Προς το παρόν, υπάρχει η ευχάριστη έκπληξη του καλού χειρισμού από το υπουργείο, ενδεχομένως και υπό την επίδραση των σωστών αντιδράσεων διάφορων φορέων. Βεβαίως, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, ακόμα κι αν χαρακτηρίζομαι αφελής γι' αυτό, ότι μια κοινωνία που έχει μπει για τα καλά στη φάση της πολυπολιτισμικότητας και που θα χώνεται στο μέλλον ακόμα περισσότερο σ' αυτήν (και αφήστε τους χρυσαυγίτες να βουρλίζονται — θνησιγενείς δεινόσαυροι είναι), οφείλει να δασκαλεύει όχι μόνο τους δασκάλους αλλά και τους γονείς των παιδιών. Οι πιο γνωστοί δάσκαλοι των γονιών είναι τα ΜΜΕ. Τι θα κάνουμε με τα κηρύγματα μίσους από κόμματα και από τα ΜΜΕ; Δύσκολα ερωτήματα που θέλουν απάντηση — και να με συγχωρείτε που έχω την αφέλεια να τα θέτω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2012)

Να πούμε όμως πρώτα και έναν καλό λόγο για τα προγράμματα του ελληνικού δημοσίου, που ευτυχώς που βρίσκονται και άνθρωποι που τα παίρνουν τοις μετρητοίς (όπως τα εκθέτει εδώ η νηπιαγωγός), και πολλούς περισσότερους καλούς λόγους για την ίδια την κυρία Καρτέρη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο. Έπρεπε να ήμουν από την αρχή πολύ σαφέστερος. Ένιωσα θαυμασμό για την καθαρή σκέψη της νηπιαγωγού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

Εγώ έμαθα και ότι υπάρχει παιδικό τραγούδι «Γαλανόλευκη σημαία», που δεν το ήξερα στα (όσο να 'ναι, πιο ζόρικα) παιδικά χρόνια μου...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2012)

Εγώ διασκέδασα με σκηνικό που μου αφηγήθηκαν τις προάλλες, όταν γυρίζει ο 7χρονος γιος από το σχολείο και λέει στον Ιταλό μπαμπά του: «Μάθαμε ένα τραγουδάκι, να σ'το πω; _Βάζει ο Ντούτσε τη στολή του και τη σκούφια την ψηλή του, μ' όλα τα φτερά, μ' όλα τα φτεράάάάάά...._»


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2012)

http://blogs.sch.gr/63nipthe/2008/10/20/%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%BA%CE%B7-%CF%83%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%B1/

Για τον δόκτορα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

Τι 'ν' τούτο, μπρε; (Ευχ, Άζι...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ διασκέδασα με σκηνικό που μου αφηγήθηκαν τις προάλλες, όταν γυρίζει ο 7χρονος γιος από το σχολείο και λέει στον Ιταλό μπαμπά του: «Μάθαμε ένα τραγουδάκι, να σ'το πω; _Βάζει ο Ντούτσε τη στολή του και τη σκούφια την ψηλή του, μ' όλα τα φτερά, μ' όλα τα φτεράάάάάά...._»



Εγώ είχα μια Ιταλίδα γειτόνισσα που έβγαζε ελληνική σημαία στην 28η.



nickel said:


> Δύσκολα ερωτήματα που θέλουν απάντηση — και να με συγχωρείτε που έχω την αφέλεια να τα θέτω.



Συγχωρεμένος, αν και τα ερωτήματά σου είναι ρητορικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2012)

Για την ιστορία, η κυρία Ασπασία γύρισε κανονικά στη θέση της στο Νυδρί, σύμφωνα με τελευταίες πληροφορίες... ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2012)

Μετά και από την επιστροφή της δασκάλας...


nickel said:


> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_15/11/2012_501738
> Προς το παρόν, υπάρχει η ευχάριστη έκπληξη του καλού χειρισμού από το υπουργείο, ενδεχομένως και υπό την επίδραση των σωστών αντιδράσεων διάφορων φορέων. Βεβαίως, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, ακόμα κι αν χαρακτηρίζομαι αφελής γι' αυτό, ότι μια κοινωνία που έχει μπει για τα καλά στη φάση της πολυπολιτισμικότητας και που θα χώνεται στο μέλλον ακόμα περισσότερο σ' αυτήν (και αφήστε τους χρυσαυγίτες να βουρλίζονται — θνησιγενείς δεινόσαυροι είναι), οφείλει να δασκαλεύει όχι μόνο τους δασκάλους αλλά και τους γονείς των παιδιών. Οι πιο γνωστοί δάσκαλοι των γονιών είναι τα ΜΜΕ. Τι θα κάνουμε με τα κηρύγματα μίσους από κόμματα και από τα ΜΜΕ; Δύσκολα ερωτήματα που θέλουν απάντηση — και να με συγχωρείτε που έχω την αφέλεια να τα θέτω.



...οι γονείς των παιδιών στο νηπιαγωγείο λένε:  «Δεν θα αφήσουμε τις δασκάλες των παιδιών μας στους λύκους να τις κατασπαράξουν»


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Με την αναπόφευκτη μικρά τρικυμία στο κρανίο...


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...οι γονείς των παιδιών στο νηπιαγωγείο λένε:  «Δεν θα αφήσουμε τις δασκάλες των παιδιών μας στους λύκους να τις κατασπαράξουν»


Και ένα ευσύνοπτο σχόλιο από κάτω:
Αρκεί μια πορδή από τη ΧΑ και η Κυβέρνηση "ενεργείται διαρροϊκώς" άμεσα και πατόκορφα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

Προς το παρόν δεν δίνω σύνδεσμο, γιατί η είδηση έχει δημοσιευτεί μόνο σε έναν ιστότοπο και περιμένω επιβεβαίωση, ωστόσο:

Μαθητές της Πάτρας αρνήθηκαν να παραστούν στη γιορτή του Πολυτεχνείου

Σύμφωνα με καταγγελία γονέα σε τοπικό τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, σε γυμνάσιο του ανατολικού διαμερίσματος επτά μαθητές αρνήθηκαν να συμμετέχουν στην σημερινή γιορτή για το Πολυτεχνείο. Μάλιστα όταν ρωτήθηκαν από τους καθηγητές τους γιατί οδηγούνται σε μία τέτοια ενέργεια δήλωσαν πως αρνούνται να συμμετέχουν διότι στο Πολυτεχνείο δεν υπήρξαν νεκροί και δεν αποτελεί εθνική εορτή. Όπως ακούστηκε, οι συγκεκριμένοι μαθητές είχαν ενημερώσει και τους γονείς τους για την πρωτοβουλία τους. Οι οποίοι προφανώς είχαν συμφωνήσει. Στο σχολείο επικράτησε αναστάτωση και οι ίδιες πηγές αναφέρουν πως συνεκλήθη το συμβούλιο των καθηγητών για να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα. Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν το ίδιο συνέβη και σε άλλα σχολεία.
Αν όμως αυτό έγινε, τότε είναι προφανές πως πρόκειται για οργανωμένη πρωτοβουλία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Αντίστοιχα, όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο μαθητές έκαναν αποχή στην αυλή του σχολείου σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας που δεν ήταν αργία η επέτειος του Πολυτεχνείου. 
Απόδειξη ότι τα πιτσιρίκια δεν αλλάζουν ποτέ (και το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας).


----------



## drazen (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αντίστοιχα, όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο μαθητές έκαναν αποχή στην αυλή του σχολείου σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας που δεν ήταν αργία η επέτειος του Πολυτεχνείου.


Κι έτρωγαν διήμερες (ή και βαρύτερες) αποβολές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Στο δικό μου σχολείο όχι, απλως τους έβαζαν απουσίες.


----------



## drazen (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο δικό μου σχολείο όχι, απλως τους έβαζαν απουσίες.



Νομίζω ότι ανήκεις σε τουλάχιστον μία μεταγενέστερη σχολική γενιά (τοποθετώ, για πολλούς λόγους, στην γενιά που πρωτοέζησε την κρισιμότερη αλλαγή όσους γεννήθηκαν μετά το 1965-6).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2012)

Γνωστός ιδιοκτήτης ροζ ξενοδοχείου, στο οποίο εργάζονται αλλοδαποί τους οποίους ο ίδιος, κατά τα άλλα, αποστρέφεται, φαίνεται πως κλέβει και την εφορία: Λέει πολλά αλλά... δηλώνει λίγα


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

«Θα έκαιγα τζαμί με εντολή της Χρυσής Αυγής» 22χρονος που πιάστηκε με μολότοφ φέρεται να «δείχνει» την οργάνωση Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Το σχετικό κείμενο του Γιάννη Σουλιώτη στην Καθημερινή για τον 22χρονο μεροκαματιάρη της Χρυσής Αυγής έκανε δυστυχώς πρώτα ένα πέρασμα από γλωσσικό νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=167936&viewfull=1#post167936

Χτες έγραψε και ο Μπουκάλας σχετικά:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_24/11/2012_471438

Αν δείτε και κάτι άλλο, περισσότερο σε επίπεδο τεκμηρίωσης, θα με ενδιέφερε.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δείτε και κάτι άλλο, περισσότερο σε επίπεδο τεκμηρίωσης, θα με ενδιέφερε.


Δυστυχώς εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το ευγενές άθλημα του συμψηφισμού που κοντεύει να γίνει ολυμπιακό, αν κρίνω από τα σχόλια _*και *_αυτού του άρθρου. Το πάνω πάνω (τη στιγμή που διαβάζω) και υπογράφει κάποιος Στέφανος, λέει περίπου: ντροπή σας να μιλάτε για τέτοια πράγματα, τη στιγμή που το ΑΠΘ πνίγεται στα σκουπίδια.
Και ναι, μεν, το ΑΠΘ πνίγεται στα σκουπίδια, όμως για ποιο λόγο δεν θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για τον μπουρλοτιέρη του Βόλου; Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Και για ποιο λόγο δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να μη γουστάρουμε τίποτα από τα δύο; Έλα Χριστέ και μπούκωνε κι εγώ να καταπίνω! (για να χρησιμοποιήσω την έκφραση που αρέσει στον Σαραντ.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Η απόλυτη γελοιότητα (ή η αποθέωση του τρολαρίσματος) θα ήταν αν ο ίδιος Stefanos πήγαινε στο άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη της ίδιας ημέρας (που έχει σαν θέμα του τα σκουπίδια του ΑΠΘ) και έγραφε αποκάτω: «Δεν έχετε ούτε ιερό ούτε όσιο. Τη στιγμή που η Χρυσή Αυγή προσλαμβάνει κόσμο για να βάζει φωτιές, εσείς δεν έχετε σπουδαιότερο θέμα για το άρθρο σας .... [...] Ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας, ο φασισμός είναι παντού [...]». Ενδιαφέρον άθλημα, πραγματικά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2012)

Μπορεί να μην έχει πάει ο ίδιος, πήγαν όμως άλλοι και γράψαν περίπου αυτά που λες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2012)

Ο Χρήστος Παππάς ύψωσε τη σημαία της 21ης Απριλίου σε ομιλία στην Κρήτη. Λίγο πριν, ο Κασιδιάρης γάβγιζε μπροστά στην κάμερα στον επικεφαλής της αστυνομίας: «Θα τους γα… όλους. Έχεις το λόγο μου θα έχεις νεκρούς»!
Εδώ. Στο παρακάτω βίντεο, η σημαία στο 7:30 περίπου.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2012)

Ομαδική εκτέλεση ενός κρητικού χωριού (1941)

Αυτά έκανε, λοιπόν, μετά τη Μάχη της Κρήτης ο στρατός του κατά Μιχαλολιάκο Μεγάλου Άντρα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2012)

Ελληνόπουλα της Γερμανίας: «Η Χ.Α. δίνει άλλοθι στους ναζί να μας χτυπούν»


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Σε σχέση με αυτή την υπόθεση:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231227897

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το πω: αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι χρυσαυγίτες του ηχητικού ντοκουμέντου που ακούσαμε από το BBC κακώς ειρωνεύονται τον βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Δ. Στρατούλη και αστειεύονται για την επίθεση εναντίον του. Ας μην έχουμε απαιτήσεις για ιδιαίτερη εμβάθυνση στο φαινόμενο της βίας από μια δημόσια συγκέντρωση χρυσαυγιτών. Επίσης, ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε απαίτηση από τον ξένο δημοσιογράφο να αντιληφθεί με ποιον τρόπο γίνονται αυτά τα σχόλια [αυτό το σχόλιο ίσως να είναι άκυρο, σύμφωνα με το #474]. Αλλά ας μην ισχυριζόμαστε ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις αποτελούν πειστήρια ενοχής, γιατί μάλλον θα κάνουμε τους χρυσαυγίτες να γελάνε περισσότερο. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς; Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω το δεύτερο μισό του μηνύματός σου (από το "Επίσης" και μετά). Και για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων το εννοώ, δεν έχω σηκώσει μανίκια (κάνει και κρύο) και δεν ψήνομαι για καβγά (είμαι φανατική καναπεδοπατάτα και θα παρέβαινε τις αρχές μου).


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Το μέλος της Χρυσής Αυγής ειρωνεύεται τον Στρατούλη και υπονοεί ότι δεν υπήρξε καν επίθεση. Στο ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο του BBC λέει (σύμφωνα με το in.gr):

«Συναγωνιστές και συναγωνίστριες, καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να πω μερικά πράγματα γι' αυτά που βλέπουμε τις τελευταίες μέρες στις ειδήσεις. Πρώτα απ' όλα θέλω να εκφράσω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για κάποια από τα νέα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής που είναι μόνο για φωνές, για μαγκιές και για τέτοια. Τρεις απ' αυτούς τον χτυπούσαν για μισή ώρα και δεν κατάφεραν ούτε να κάνουν ένα καρούμπαλο στο κεφάλι του. Ντροπή! (χειροκροτήματα). Τρία μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής εξαγριωμένα και δεν κατάφεραν ούτε καν να του σπάσουν τα γυαλιά. Πού χτύπαγαν;» 

Υπάρχει η εκπομπή του BBC, εδώ, μετά το 42ο λεπτό, που χαρακτηρίζει τις δηλώσεις σαν «light-hearted approach». Δεν τις θεωρεί ομολογίες ενοχής.

Η ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τις δηλώσεις που ακούστηκαν στο ρεπορτάζ του BBC είναι:
«Η προκλητικά κυνική ομολογία στελέχους της Χρυσής Αυγής ότι τρεις φασίστες - τραμπούκοι ήταν αναποτελεσματικοί στην δολοφονική επίθεσή τους εναντίον του βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι αποκαλυπτική του τρόπου δράσης της νεοναζιστικής οργάνωσης».

Θεωρώ ότι αυτή η ανακοίνωση ήταν μάλλον βιαστική.


----------



## rogne (Dec 23, 2012)

Μερικά σχόλια από εδώ:



> _*Σχόλιο από: a kala*_
> 
> re karmirides sto 2012 hmaste , den hmaste blakes gia na pisteuoume oti mas lete .. ante gamitheite
> 
> ...


----------



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση! Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η σωστή ανάγνωση αλλά απ' την άλλη ποιος ξέρει με αυτά τα παλουκάρια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2012)

Στο εορταστικό κλίμα των ημερών, οι ρομαντικοί ξανθοί υπερβόρειοι πολεμιστές της Χρυσής Αυγής έστειλαν τις ευχές τους στους καθαρόαιμους Έλληνες με ένα νοσταλγικό βιντεάκι για τα παλιά, χρυσά, αξέχαστα χρόνια του '60 και παλιότερα, που δεν υπήρχαν ξένοι, και οι κομμουνιστοσυμμορίται πατάσσονταν όπως έπρεπε, και χτίζονταν Νέοι Παρθενώνες! Αχχχ... 

Όπως λένε και οι ίδιοι οι Γκεμπελίσκοι της ΧΑ,

_Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο όμορφα χριστουγεννιάτικα βίντεο, γεμάτο ρομαντισμό και νοσταλγία για μία αξέχαστη εποχή σε σύγκριση με την ζοφερή καθημερινότητα που έχει δηλητηριαστεί από τις μνημονιακές πολιτικές των απο-κομμάτων που εξαθλίωσαν τον ελληνικό λαό. _


Το βίντεο έχει κατέβει πολλάκις από το γιουτιούμπ και από το daily motion, οπότε υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαγραφεί και από αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.






Βέβαια, υπάρχει και η άλλη όψη της νοσταλγίας:






Δακρύσατε, ε; Σας νιώθω.

Πάντοτε όμως η Ελλάδα μας θα είναι το λίκνο του Πολιτισμού, η πατρίδα της φιλοσοφίας, της ιατρικής και των τεχνών (για τη Δημοκρατία δεν μιλάμε, αδερφές Αθηναίοι, εμείς θέμε Σπαρτιάτες και Κρυπτεία και Ξενηλασία! Ουγκ!) και όταν εμείς χτίζαμε Παρθενώνες, οι ξένοι τρώγαν βαλανίδια κτλ κτλ κτλ

Ορίστε και τα τεκμήρια. Εμείς οι Έλληνες αναπνεουμε φιλοσοφία:





Και είμαστε αισιόδοξοι. Ψηλά τις σημαίες! Θα ξαναγυρίσουμε και η γη θα τρέμει! Δόξα στον Αργηγό! Αίμα και Τιμή!












Ας κλείσουμε εορταστικά όπως αρχίσαμε, με τα κάλαντα της ΧΑ. Ψάλλονται κατά προτίμηση την 21 Απριλίου






Ας τα ψάλουμε με χριστιανική κατάνυξη:






Αχχ! Νιώθω μια ανύψωση!

Έλα, ας γελάσουμε λίγο!


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο έχει στηριχτεί στις αναμνήσεις των σημερινών σαραντάρηδων, οι οποίες είναι φυσικό να είναι ρόδινες. Οι φωτογραφίες άλλωστε είναι οι περισσότερες μεταγενέστερες, τέλη δεκαετίας '60, αρχές '70, αν κρίνω από τα ρούχα. 

Σχετικά με τη χριστουγεννιάτικη φωτογραφία που έκανε το γύρο του ιντερνέτ: μπορεί η μέση ελληνική οικογένεια τότε να ήταν φτωχή σε σχέση με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, αλλά και ιχ υπήρχαν, και φωτεινές επιγραφές είχαν τα καταστήματα κι ο κόσμος πήγαινε και έκανε τα ψώνια του παραμονή Χριστουγέννων (κι όχι όλο το Δεκέμβριο ή όλο το χρόνο). Δεν θεώρησα δηλαδή ότι η φωτογραφία αυτή μας έκρυβε κάτι από την ιστορία της πρόσφατης Ελλάδας. Η μητέρα μου ήρθε πρώτο ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα το '62 και λέει ότι η Αθήνα ήταν μια πολύ ωραία πόλη, που πρόσφερε ό,τι κι οι άλλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 30, 2012)

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει τι το ωραίο δείχνει η χριστουγεννιάτικη φωτογραφία, πέρα από το ότι, για την εποχή τουλάχιστον, είναι καλοτραβηγμένη. Είναι τα φώτα νέον; Είναι τα καλογυαλισμένα, με τόνους βερνίκι, 6 αυτοκίνητα της Αθήνας;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2012)

Δεν είναι κάπως αστείο (αλλά και εξοργιστικό μαζί) να εμπνέονται οι νεοναζί από μια εικόνα του *Μπαλάφα* και να χρησιμοποιούν τη φωνή της *Δανάης*;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2012)

Έλσα, ναι, ακριβώς, είναι!

Όσο για τη "νοσταλγική φωτογραφία", είναι σκίτσο του Δερβενιώτη και αποτελεί απάντηση στο "νοσταλγικό βίντεο" της ΧΑ. Αν προσέξετε, το σκηνικό είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Απλά το σκίτσο του Δερβενιώτη δίνει άλλη μια διάσταση στο παρελθοντολάγνο βίντεο της ΧΑ, με την ειδυλλιακή Αθήνα, τα φώτα, τον κόσμο που ψώνιζε, κτλ. Κάθε εποχή έχει τα καλά της, έχει και τα κακά της. Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει να βλέπω τη Βουγιουκλάκη να λέει στον κυρ Παντελή: "ναί κυρ Παντελή, βάλε 6 σοκολάτες, 2 για το κάθε παιδί!", τρελλαίνομαι με τις ρομαντικές εικόνες της φτωχογειτονιάς, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι μόνο 2 χρόνια πριν δολοφονήσαν τον Λαμπράκη, και μόνο 2 χρόνια μετά έγινε το πραξικόπημα. Οκ, δεν τα ερμηνεύουμε όλα με όρους πολιτικής, αλλά το γεγονός ότι υπήρχαν ΙΧ και λαμπιόνια και ο κόσμος ψώνιζε και τρούμπα υπήρχε και ο στόλος κατέβαινε και μπάλα έπαιζε ο γαύρος και τα μαγαζιά δουλεύανε κτλ κτλ κτλ δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα ήτανε τέλεια. Κάποιοι πεινάγανε, και κάποιοι ήτανε στα ξερονήσια.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2012)

Drsiebenmal, ευχαριστώ για τα λίνκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

:)...


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Όλι, κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση σημασία στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία, για την οποία συμφωνώ με τον Έλλη. Μάλιστα εμένα μου φάνηκε παράξενο που δείχνει τόσα πολλά αυτοκίνητα κι επειδή είναι όλα ίδια σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να ήταν καμιάς εταιρίας ενοικιάσεων, κι έτυχε να τα μεταφέρουν, τα πρόσεξε ο φωτογράφος κλπ κλπ. 
Από κει και πέρα, στην Αθήνα του 2006 π.χ. (για να μην πω 2012 και πιάσουμε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις για την κρίση) υπήρχε κόσμος στους δρόμους και λαμπιόνια και όλα τα καλά, και μπόλικη δόση γκλαμουριάς, αλλά κάποιοι πεινάγανε και παράνομη διακίνηση γυναικών υπήρχε και όλα, και δυο χρόνια αργότερα ήρθε η οικονομική κρίση. 
Σε κάθε εποχή υπάρχουν θετικά και αρνητικά. Η διαφορά είναι ότι την εποχή εκείνη θετικό ήταν το να μπορείς να πάρεις δυο σοκολάτες (κανονικού μεγέθους) στο κάθε παιδί ενώ το 2006 η σοκολάτα θα έπρεπε να είναι Τομπλερόν μεγάλη, του κιλού, αλλιώς ήταν φτωχικό δώρο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2012)

Πού διαφωνούμε δεν ξέρω!   
Ναι, βρε, αυτά λέω κι εγώ. Το ζουμί είναι απλά ότι η ΧΑ κυκλοφόρησε ένα βίντεο στο οποίο παρουσιάζονται τα Χρυσά Χρόνια, που όλα ήταν τέλεια γιατί δεν υπήρχαν ξένοι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Γι'αυτό είπα κι εγώ ότι ο καθένας νομίζει ότι τα παιδικά του χρόνια ήταν χρυσή εποχή. Τις ερμηνείες για το γιατί μετά χάλασε η χρυσή εποχή τις δίνει ο καθένας με βάση τις ιδιαιτερότητές του. Οι ΧΑ λέει γιατί δεν είχε ξένους. Άλλος μπορεί να πει γιατί ήταν το ΚΚΕ παράνομο (δεξιός: και δε μας ζάλισαν οι κνίτες, αριστερός: και ήμασταν πιο ισχυροί στην παρανομία). Ή γιατί δεν είχε νέφος ή γιατί ο μπαμπάς του ο πολιτικός μηχανικός δεν είχε ανταγωνισμό κι έβγαζε ένα σωρό λεφτά ή γιατί δεν ήμασταν _στην ΕΕ που μας κατάστρεψε_ ή γιατί τα παγωτά ΕΒΓΑ ήταν καλύτερα. Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του. 

Από τη μητέρα μου που έκανε το πρώτο της ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα το '62 και της εντυπώθηκε ιδιαίτερα: ναι, τα παγωτά ΕΒΓΑ ήταν καλύτερα, αλλά ο κόσμος έτρωγε επίσης τρόφιμα που σήμερα τα σιχαινόμαστε (όπως το Ζβαν). Βεβαίως άνοιγαν οι κύριοι τις πόρτες στις κυρίες, αλλά τις τάραζαν στο τσίμπημα στα λεωφορεία, για να μην πω και χειρότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γι'αυτό είπα κι εγώ ότι ο καθένας νομίζει ότι τα παιδικά του χρόνια ήταν χρυσή εποχή.



Πριν λίγο καιρό μιλούσα με την γιαγιά μου και μου έλεγε ιστορίες απ' τα παλιά. Κατέληξε να μου λέει για τότε που ο πατέρας της τής μάθαινε να μαγειρεύει, που έπαιζε στους αγρούς, που έκρυβαν το σιτάρι σε σακιά που πάνω είχαν κοπριά, για να ξεγελάσουν τους κομιτατζήδες. "Ωραία χρόνια", λέει στο τέλος. Για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, μιλάμε για την κατοχή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Αυτό κυκλοφόρησε εδώ και μέρες αλλά σήμερα εδέησα να το διαβάσω. Δε συμφωνώ με όλα, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρουσες σκέψεις. 
Χρυσή Αυγή, γαλάζια «δημοκρατία» και πράσινα άλογα…


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτό κυκλοφόρησε εδώ και μέρες αλλά σήμερα εδέησα να το διαβάσω. Δε συμφωνώ με όλα, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρουσες σκέψεις.
> Χρυσή Αυγή, γαλάζια «δημοκρατία» και πράσινα άλογα…



Ναι, και η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα απ' όλες είναι το πάγιο ρεζουμέ: μονίμως κάτι κάνει αντιπερισπασμό στους αποκαμωμένους αγωνιστές και αντί να ασχολούνται με τα πραγματικά τους προβλήματα ασχολούνται με ξένου μύλου αλέσματα. Της κοντής λωλής της φταίνε οι τρίχες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Αυτό μπορεί να είναι γενική δικαιολογία για πολλά ζητήματα και να αγγίζει τα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας (και να τα ξεπερνάει). Αλλά ας μου επιτρέψεις να διαπιστώνω εγώ που τα βλέπω από απόσταση ότι ειδικά σε ορισμένους, που ίσως έχουν ανάγκη την παρουσία αντιπάλου για να βρίσκουν νόημα στη ζωή, οι αντιδράσεις είναι δυσανάλογες του προβλήματος.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 26, 2013)

Κι εγώ το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2013)

Πάντως δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει κανείς το γεγονός ότι, εδώ και λίγο καιρό, το κανάλι της βουλής είναι το πιο συναρπαστικό. Όταν ήμουν 8 χρονών πήγα πρώτη -και τελευταία- φορά σε τσίρκο και ομολογώ πως δεν διασκέδασα τόσο. Εν μέρει οφείλεται στην ΧΑ, πρέπει να της το αναγνωρίσουμε αυτό. Είναι προσφορά στον χώρο του θεάματος. Τελευταία το μόνο που είχε μείνει στην ελληνική τηλεόραση ήταν τούρκικα σήριαλ και μαγειρική μετ' εμποδίων. Δόξα τω Θεώ, έχουμε το κανάλι της Βουλής. Σε κάθε συνεδρίαση υπάρχει κι από ένα συναρπαστικό χάπενινγκ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτό μπορεί να είναι γενική δικαιολογία για πολλά ζητήματα και να αγγίζει τα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας (και να τα ξεπερνάει). Αλλά ας μου επιτρέψεις να διαπιστώνω εγώ που τα βλέπω από απόσταση ότι ειδικά σε ορισμένους, που ίσως έχουν ανάγκη την παρουσία αντιπάλου για να βρίσκουν νόημα στη ζωή, οι αντιδράσεις είναι δυσανάλογες του προβλήματος.



Και θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις την αντίφαση του να βλέπεις τα πράγματα από απόσταση και ωστόσο να είσαι βέβαιη ότι οι αντιδράσεις είναι δυσανάλογες με το πρόβλημα. (Ναι, πλάκα δεν είχε που μαχαιρώσανε τον ποδηλάτη επειδή ήταν μελαψός και τους έκλεινε το δρόμο; Τι να σου πω, εγώ έσκασα στα γέλια).
Κι εγώ δυσανάλογες τις βλέπω τις αντιδράσεις, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά της εικόνας· θα ήθελα να ήταν πολύ πιο έντονες. Και, κυρίως, να μην είχαν τη σιωπηρή αποδοχή που έχουν, ακόμα και από ανθρώπους που δεν το υποψιάζεσαι.
Και, πίστεψέ με, δεν είμαι από τα παιδάκια ή τους κομπλεξικούς που έχουν ανάγκη την παρουσία ανύπαρκτου αντιπάλου για να βρουν νόημα στη ζωή τους.

Όσο θεωρούμε ότι οι αντιδράσεις στο χρυσαυγίτικο φασισμό είναι υπερβολικά έντονες, τόσο θα αποθρασύνονται. Σ' αυτό το ζήτημα δεν χωράει καμία δικαιολογία και καμία συγχώρηση. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το αντιληφθούμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως διαφωνώ με την διαπίστωση του άρθρου ότι η όψιμη απήχηση της ΧΑ δεν οφείλεται στην άνοδο του νεοναζισμού ή έστω του φυλετισμού, του ακροεθνικισμού, κτλ. Ο λόγος που η ΧΑ ήταν πριν κάτω απ' το 1% είναι πως ήταν άγνωστη. Δημοσιότητα απέκτησε απότομα, απέναντι στο ευρύ κοινό, μέσα στο 2012. Το 10% της ΧΑ δεν είναι άτομα που ξαφνικά έγιναν νεοναζιστές, βέβαια· ήταν κι από πριν, απλά δεν ήξεραν ότι υπάρχει κόμμα που τους εκφράζει τόσο. Πιο πριν, τα ίδια άτομα ψήφιζαν ΛΑΟΣ, τίποτα ή ΝΔ (ναι, υπήρχαν και ακροδεξιοί που ψήφιζαν ΝΔ γιατί δεν έβρισκαν ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό ακροδεξιό κόμμα να τους εκφράζει). Η διαπίστωση του άρθρου ότι η ψήφος στην ΧΑ ήταν ένα "άντε γαμηθείτε", απέναντι στο πολιτικό σύστημα, δεν στέκει. "Άντε γαμηθείτε" είναι το λευκό, το άκυρο, η αποχή. Κανένας λογικός, μη νεοναζί άνθρωπος δεν ψηφίζει νεοναζιστές από αντίδραση. Κι αν στις εκλογές Μαΐου υπήρχε η δικαιολογία της άγνοιας, στις εκλογές Ιουνίου εξαλείφθηκε (που δείχνει ότι και στις εκλογές Μαΐου δεν είχαμε καμμιά άγνοια του τι είναι η ΧΑ).


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Μπέρνι, αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και την έχω αιτιολογήσει πολλές φορές οπότε η επανάληψη δεν χρειάζεται. Δεν θα δικαιολογηθώ ούτε θα αισθανθώ ενοχές που έχω αυτή την άποψη. 
Αν με θεωρείς νοήμονα ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε, αν με θεωρείς ηλίθια συνιστώ την αδιαφορία. 


 (είδες, εφαρμόζω τις μεθόδους που αναλύσαμε στο περί φοιτητών νήμα )


----------



## bernardina (Jan 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μπέρνι, αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και την έχω αιτιολογήσει πολλές φορές οπότε η επανάληψη δεν χρειάζεται. Δεν θα δικαιολογηθώ ούτε θα αισθανθώ ενοχές που έχω αυτή την άποψη.
> Αν με θεωρείς νοήμονα ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε, αν με θεωρείς ηλίθια συνιστώ την αδιαφορία.
> 
> 
> (είδες, εφαρμόζω τις μεθόδους που αναλύσαμε στο περί φοιτητών νήμα )



Μην λες αστήρικτα πράγματα, είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν σε θεωρώ ηλίθια. Ούτε έχω πρόβλημα να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου -ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο, εδώ που τα λέμε. Απλώς πιστεύω ότι βλέπεις τα πράγματα από μια οπτική γωνία που δεν αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα έτσι όπως τη βιώνει η χώρα. Και φαίνεται πως όχι μόνο τη βιώνει, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να την εξάγει κιόλας. 
Αναπαράγω την είδηση cum grano salis, όχι επειδή ο Τσίπρας δεν είναι της γούνας μου μανίκι, αλλά επειδή έχω επίγνωση των υπερβολών στις οποίες καταφεύγουν ορισμένοι. Αν θες την προσωπική μου γνώμη, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να έγινε όντως.
Και ενοχές δεν θα προσπαθούσα ποτέ συνειδητά να σε κάνω να νιώσεις. Ίσως επειδή δεν έγινα ποτέ μαμά, δεν διακρίνομαι ιδιαίτερα στο άθλημα. 
Όσο για την αδιαφορία, δεν νομίζω ότι συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο οπλοστάσιό μου. Αντ' αυτής, συχνά επαναλαμβάνω στον εαυτό μου με άφθονη δόση αυτοσαρκασμού, _life is too short, you can't prove anyone wrong. _ Κι αυτό είναι που εξηγεί τη σιωπή μου σε διάφορα άκρως ενδιαφέροντα νήματα.;)


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Περί Τσίπρα: Και του Αλογοσκούφη όταν είχε έρθει να μιλήσει στο LSE του πέταξαν αυγά και δεν ήταν ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ γιατί τότε η ΧΑ έπαιρνε 0.0001%. Τέτοια καφριλίκια συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις παρατάξεις, δυστυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δε συμφωνώ με όλα, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρουσες σκέψεις.
> Χρυσή Αυγή, γαλάζια «δημοκρατία» και πράσινα άλογα…


Αν διάβασα σωστά, αν και βιαστικά, λέει ότι ο πραγματικός εχθρός δεν είναι η Χρυσή Αυγή αλλά το σύστημα και το μνημόνιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να διαφωνήσει μαζί του κάποιος από τους λεγόμενους «αντιμνημονιακούς» της αριστεράς (αν δεχτούμε υπεραπλουστευτικούς όρους). Εκτός αν αρχίζει κανείς να ενοχλείται εκεί που λέει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου ότι κακώς δεν λέμε τη γνώμη μας και τα σύκα σύκα σαν τον Κασιδιάρη.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 27, 2013)

Σχετικά με το κείμενο, και επειδή είπα ότι μου φάνηκε κι εμένα ενδιαφέρον: πρώτον, σίγουρα έχει κάποια σημεία χωρίς βάση (όπως π.χ. το τσουβάλιασμα του συλλεξιλόγου μας), δεύτερον είναι κείμενο γραμμένο για να διαβαστεί από, ας πούμε, αριστερή σκοπιά έτσι κι αλλιώς (αυτό για την παρατήρηση του Νίκελ). Αλλά έχει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα σημεία για όλους: την ερμηνεία της ψήφου στη ΧΑ σαν "πολιτικό χουλιγκανισμό", το ότι η ναζιστική καταβολή της έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα και επομένως ότι είναι ατυχές να επικεντρώνεται εκεί και η κριτική της, αλλά και -είμαι διατεθειμένος να επιμείνω σ' αυτό- το ότι κακώς η αριστερά στις διάφορες μορφές της επικέντρωσε εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια τη δύναμη πυρός της σε Χριστόδουλους και Αδώνηδες με αποτέλεσμα τώρα (παρά τα εκλογικά και δημοσκοπικά αποτελέσματα) να τρέχει και να μη φτάνει. Ενδεικτική η παρακάτω παράγραφος:


> Ακόμα και τα "στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης μεταναστών" δεν τα έκανε πράξη ούτε ο Καρατζαφέρης ούτε ο Πλεύρης, αλλά ο φουλ μέσα στον "δημοκρατικό μας πολιτισμό" Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοϊδης ― και για αυτά δεν γράφτηκε ούτε το ένα χιλιοστό των άρθρων που γράφτηκαν ποτέ για τον Άδωνι, τον Χριστόδουλο ή τον τηλε-πλασιέ Λιακόπουλο... Το ίδιο βιολί βάραγαν οι ευρωπαϊκές γραφίδες για το "μέγα κίνδυνο" που συνιστούν ο Χαίντερ στην Αυστρία και ο Φίνι στην Ιταλία ― έως που έγιναν "αξιότιμοι" κεντρώοι πολιτικοί και υπάκουσαν με εντέλεια στις εντολές και τις συμβάσεις του παγκοσμίου κεφαλαίου.


Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι, περί πολιτικού λόγου, θα πρότεινα να διαβαστεί ως ένας φιλιππικός κατά του πολυεπίπεδου "στρογγυλέματος" του λόγου του Σύριζα. Και βέβαια όχι σαν κάλεσμα σε κασιδιαρισμούς. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον εγώ.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2013)

Να κι ένας ο οποίος ούτε που θα σκεφτόταν να πει τους χρυσαυγίτες νεοναζί γιατί δεν θέλει καθόλου να τους ενοχλήσει. Αντιθέτως, τους αποκαλεί "ελληνική Χεζμπολά" και "το μόνο ακτιβίστικο κίνημα μετά τη μεταπολίτευση που γεννήθηκε αυθεντικά" (αν το θυμάμαι καλά). Α. Λοβέρδος χτες στην τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ (μεταξύ 16'45'' και 22'00'').


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει την εκλογική απήχηση της Χρυσής Αυγής, όχι τα πιστεύω της. Δεν είμαι πάντως βέβαιος ότι κατάλαβα τις διατυπώσεις του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

"Το παιδί το έγχρωμο".

Νννναι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Πάντως είναι εμφανέστατα υπέρ, απλά για ευνόητους λόγους δεν το δηλώνει ευθαρσώς. Δεν είμαστε χαζοί να περιμένουμε "είμαι νάζουλας" για να καταλάβουμε κάτι τέτοιο, το ακούμε σ' αυτά που λέει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Τι θα πει «είναι εμφανέστατα υπέρ»; Υποστηρίζει ξαφνικά ο Λοβέρδος τη Χρυσή Αυγή; Τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζει δηλαδή; Ότι καλώς παρεμβαίνουν στην καθημερινότητα; Ότι καλώς θα μας κάτσουν στο σβέρκο μεθαύριο; Έγινε ξαφνικά Ναζί ο Λοβέρδος; Δεν είναι καλύτερο να προσέχουμε τι λέμε και τι γράφουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Μα λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι προτιμάει το είδος της αντιπολίτευσης της ΧΑ -από του Σύριζα-, ότι είναι ακτιβιστική η δράση τους (η σωστή λέξη είναι τραμπουκίστικη) και ότι 

Σε άλλες χώρες, παρόμοιες δηλώσεις επιφέρουν κυρώσεις (βλέπε γκάφα Λαρς Φον Τρίερ). Δεν θέλω να επιφέρουν κυρώσεις αλλά όχι ότι δεν είναι εμφανέστατα ναζουλίστικα αυτά που λέει ο Λοβέρδος. "Παράγει εμπιστοσύνη", "κάνει ακτιβισμό", "*αυτό γιατί να το καταγγείλει κανείς;*". Ε, μην τρελαθούμε τελείως! Η Χρυσή Αυγή κάνει ακτιβισμό πάνω στα μεγάλα προβλήματα του ελληνικού λαού (που προφανώς είναι το παραεμπόριο και η μετανάστευση) και παράγει εμπιστοσύνη, πράγματα για τα οποία δεν χρειάζεται ανησυχία και καταγγελία δράσης.

Για να μην πω ότι τού πέρασε απ' το μυαλό να κάνει αυτό που έκανε η ΧΑ πριν λίγο καιρό (20ό λεπτό). "Εγώ θα εκφραζόμουν απ' την κίνηση", λέει γι' αυτό. Θα εκφραζόταν απ' το να πάρει ρόλο αστυνομίας ή μάλλον τραμπούκου και να πάρει τα εμπορεύματα του μικροπωλητή (ο οποίος, το δίχως άλλο, θα ετύγχανε "έγχρωμο παιδί"). Εντάξει, δεν είπε ότι θα τον έδερνε κιόλας, αλλά αυτά τα πράγματα δεν λέγονται δημοσίως.

Και ρωτάει στο τέλος "γιατί μάς προβληματίζει που βγαίνει κάποιος και κάνει πολιτική με τρόπο ακτιβίστικο πάνω στ' αυθεντικά προβλήματα;". Αυτή είναι η άποψή του για την ΧΑ και τους τραμπουκισμούς της. Εάν εσύ την βλέπεις ουδέτερη ή κατά, τι να πω, ζούμε σε διαφορετικά σύμπαντα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Πίσω στα γλωσσικά. Δεν έχει πια νόημα η συζήτηση στα πολιτικά.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι θα πει «είναι εμφανέστατα υπέρ»; Υποστηρίζει ξαφνικά ο Λοβέρδος τη Χρυσή Αυγή; Τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζει δηλαδή; Ότι καλώς παρεμβαίνουν στην καθημερινότητα; Ότι καλώς θα μας κάτσουν στο σβέρκο μεθαύριο; Έγινε ξαφνικά Ναζί ο Λοβέρδος; Δεν είναι καλύτερο να προσέχουμε τι λέμε και τι γράφουμε;



Προφανώς δεν "_έγινε _ξαφνικά Ναζί" ο Λοβέρδος, πολιτική κάνει. Και η πολιτική αυτή συνεπάγεται τον εγκωμιασμό της ΧΑ ως αντίπαλου δέους που οφείλουν οι "υπεύθυνες δυνάμεις" (σαν τον Λοβέρδο) να το σεβαστούν και να ακολουθήσουν, υπερθεματίζοντας κιόλας, την ατζέντα του. Οι "υπεύθυνες δυνάμεις" θέλουν να έχουν αποκλειστικό συνομιλητή τη ΧΑ, θέλουν να τη βλέπουν ως "κίνημα" το οποίο οι ίδιες θα εκφράσουν θεσμικά. Με αυτή την έννοια, και βέβαια υπέρ της ΧΑ είναι ο κ. "υγειονομικές-βόμβες-παντού", τι θα ήταν, κατά; Άσε που άμα ήταν κατά θα ταυτιζόταν με τον Βενιζέλο (και δεν θέλει καθόλου)...


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

Άκουσα προσεκτικά το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι της συνέντευξης (17:15 – 20:20) και θα συμφωνήσω ότι οι διατυπώσεις του Λοβέρδου είναι ατυχέστατες και άκρως παρεξηγήσιμες. Δεν κάνει λάθος ωστόσο στην ανάδειξη του προβλήματος: υπάρχει η παρανομία, που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε κάποιους πολίτες. Το κράτος δεν κάνει κάτι, οι χρυσαυγίτες εκμεταλλεύονται την απουσία του (ο Σαραντάκος το είπε πολύ απλά προχτές για τα τάγματα εφόδου: «Πότε θα αρχίσουν τα τάγματα εφόδου να χτυπάνε κουδούνια, να μπαίνουν στα σπίτια και να πετάνε έξω τις παράνομες;») και ο συγκεκριμένος ακτιβισμός τους έχει απήχηση σε κάποιους κατοίκους, που, μέσα στην απελπισία τους, πιστεύουν ότι με αυτό τον ακτιβισμό θα λυθούν εκτεταμένα και περιπλοκότατα προβλήματα. Άρα δεν αρκεί να λέμε ναζιστές τους χρυσαυγίτες, δεν αρκεί καν να καταγγέλλουμε τον όποιο πονηρό ακτιβισμό τους, πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και τα προβλήματα γιατί αφήνουν περιθώρια για πολλή υποκρισία. Είναι ή δεν είναι παράνομο να απασχολούνται αποκλειστικές ή οικιακές βοηθοί με άθλιες αμοιβές και χωρίς ασφάλιση; Δεν αφαιρούν δουλειές από νόμιμους ασφαλισμένους εργαζόμενους; Από την άλλη, πόσοι και πόσοι βολεύονται που δεν θα μπορούσαν να πληρώσουν τους νόμιμους ασφαλισμένους εργαζόμενους;

Πάμε στη μετάφραση: Υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν μεταφραστές ανασφάλιστοι και διατεθειμένοι να εργαστούν με τιμές χαμηλότερες από τις συνηθισμένες της αγοράς; Αφαιρούν ή όχι δουλειές από τους υπόλοιπους; Δεν βολεύουν ωστόσο έτσι κάποιους πελάτες που δεν θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν τις ψηλότερες τιμές;

Εκτός από το να έρθει μεθαύριο ο κομουνισμός, που θα λύσει όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα, ποιες θα ήταν οι πιο έξυπνες λύσεις στο σημερινό χάλι; Ας μην αφήσουμε τις λύσεις στα τάγματα εφόδου της Χρυσής Αυγής. (Και, αν την παινεύει ο Λοβέρδος για τον ακτιβισμό της, θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξει το πρόβλημά του.)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Ο Λοβέρδος δεν είναι τόσο ανόητος ώστε να παινεύει τη ΧΑ για τον ακτιβισμό της. Είναι, ωστόσο, αρκετά ανόητος -ή ανήθικος- ώστε να πιστεύει πως στρογγυλεύοντας τα λόγια του δεν ενοχλεί υπερβολικά εκείνους που βολεύονται από τον "ακτιβισμό" της και συμφωνούν μ' αυτόν, και, κατά συνέπεια, με αυτές τις τοποθετήσεις του έχει ελπίδα να τους προσεταιριστεί. Με άλλα λόγια, κλείνει πονηρά το ματάκι στην εκλογική πελατεία της ΧΑ, σαν να της λέει ότι, κοίτα, εγώ καταλαβαίνω και συμφωνώ με αυτά που κάνουν οι χρυσαβγίτες, αλλά μπορώ να τα κάνω καλύτερα, μέσα στα πλαίσια του νόμου και χωρίς να έχω τη ρετσινιά του ναζιστή. Αυτό σημαίνει το "μου ήρθε να μαζέψω τα πανιά με τη λαθραία πραμάτεια από κάτω, αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί ήμουν υπουργός". Άρα, αν έρθετε μαζί μου, θα τη μαζέψω μεν, αλλά με θεμιτά μέσα.
Τουλάχιστον έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τουλάχιστον έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό.


Νομίζω ότι καλά το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Αλλά, αν του ξεφεύγουν διατυπώσεις που διώχνουν πολλούς άλλους, θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξει επειγόντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Αυτά που λες, nickel, είναι προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την οικονομία, όχι με την μετανάστευση, με την "αριστερόστροφη" παιδεία*, με την έκπτωση αξιών και ηθών και την έλλειψη αστυνόμευσης. Οικιακές βοηθούς με χαμηλούς μισθούς έχουν αυτοί που έχουν αρκετή άνεση για να πληρώνουν οικιακή βοηθό. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι πρόβλημα για την/ον εργαζόμενη/ο σε τέτοια θέση, αλλά αν με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο όλες αυτές οι θέσεις αποκτούσαν ασφάλιση και υψηλότερο μισθό, αυτομάτως θα συρρικνώνονταν σε σημείο εξαφάνισης, γιατί θα μπορούσαν να πληρώσουν μόνο οι πολύ ευκατάστατοι (ειδικά με τα σημερινά δεδομένα φορολόγησης, κτλ).

Και τέλος πάντων, εμένα με ενοχλεί η λέξη "ακτιβισμός", που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται για να ωραιοποιήσει ή έστω να στρογγυλέψει τους τραμπουκισμούς της ΧΑ, τύπου "σού σπάω το μαγαζάκι", "σε σπάω στο ξύλο γιατί είσαι Πακιστανός", "δεν σ' αφήνω να μπεις στο θέατρο", "καίω όποιο σχολικό βιβλίο δεν μ' αρέσει" και τα λοιπά.



* όπως το αντιλαμβάνεται η ΧΑ. Και το βλέπει σαν πρόβλημα.


----------



## anef (Feb 14, 2013)

Το άρθρο με τα πράσινα άλογα κι εμένα μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. Αν μη τι άλλο, δείχνει τις επιπτώσεις του εκφασισμού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας σε ορισμένους εγκεφάλους: άνθρωποι που ταυτίζουν το λαϊκό στοιχείο με τη βρισιά, που θεωρούν ότι κριτήριο της δράσης ενός κόμματος πρέπει να είναι η εντύπωση που θα κάνει στους τηλεθεατές και που είναι έτοιμοι να προσπεράσουν τις δολοφονίες μεταναστών γιατί η ΧΑ δεν τις κάνει επισήμως, έχουν για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο την εντύπωση ότι είναι «αριστεροί». Τρικυμία εν κρανίω, επιεικώς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Το βλέπω και το ξαναβλέπω. Ιδιαίτερα το χαμόγελο στο τέλος...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Εγό δε θα μιλήσο για δρόμενα ανεργεία, θα μηλήσο για δρόμενα παραλίροιμα του δικτάκτορα που ήτανε ο μόνος φήλος της ελάδας ο μόνως έληνας ίτανε ουγκ...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα και ένα πρωινό παραλήρημα του Τράγκα, που έλεγε ότι αυτός δεν συμπαθεί τη ΧΑ αλλά όχι επειδή είναι ακροδεξιοί και τέτοια, αλλά επειδή δείχνουν συμπάθεια στη χούντα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα θυμήθηκα και ένα πρωινό παραλήρημα του Τράγκα, που έλεγε ότι αυτός δεν συμπαθεί τη ΧΑ αλλά όχι επειδή είναι ακροδεξιοί και τέτοια, αλλά επειδή δείχνουν συμπάθεια στη χούντα.



Έλα, ετοιμάσου. Ο φίλος σου αναβαθμίζεται.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

Πάντως, η απήχηση που έχει ο Τράγκας λέει κάτι πολύ ανησυχητικό για το κοινό στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## didge (Feb 22, 2013)

Νίκελ, το παραπάνω βίντεο #513 είναι το αγαπημένο μου και με αυτό ταυτίζομαστε διάφοροι φίλοι που μεγαλώσαμε στον Πειραιά αλλά υποστηρίζαμε τον Παναθηναϊκό. Πονεμένες ιστορίες...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

didge said:


> Νίκελ, το παραπάνω βίντεο #513 είναι το αγαπημένο μου και με αυτό ταυτίζομαστε διάφοροι φίλοι που μεγαλώσαμε στον Πειραιά αλλά υποστηρίζαμε τον Παναθηναϊκό. Πονεμένες ιστορίες...



Αρχίσαμεεεε. :angry:

:twit::inno:


----------



## didge (Feb 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αρχίσαμεεεε. :angry:
> 
> :twit::inno:


Οπότε να ξεχάσω το Μπέρνι!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

didge said:


> Οπότε να ξεχάσω το Μπέρνι!



Καλά, ντε, δεν είπαμε κι έτσι. Βαζελάκι διπλοπροδότικο.  :twit:


----------



## skam (Mar 5, 2013)

Ο πιο διασκεδαστικός τίτλος νήματος που θυμάμαι εδώ και καιρό:

Η μαγκιά του ΧΡΥΣΑΥΓΙΤΗΣ ΕΣΤΙΝ

Εκείνο το εστίν στο τέλος δεν μπορώ να το δω και να μη χαμογελάσω. 

Δεν ήξερα πού να το γράψω, αλλά με έτρωγε το χέρι μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 6, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες, skam!

Και τα φρέσκα:

"Είναι μιάσματα, είναι υπάνθρωποι, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η ύπαρξή τους. Γιατί είμαστε έτοιμοι να ανοίξουμε τους φούρνους. [Θα τους κάνουμε] σαπούνια γιατί είναι κι ωραίο, ξέρεις όχι για ανθρώπους ξέρεις είναι χημικοί αυτοί, θα βγάλουμε καμιά καντήλα, κανά τέτοιο, θα τα 'χουμε σαπούνια για τ' αμάξια, σαπούνια να πούμε για τα πεζοδρόμια..." 

Αηδία...Και στην Ελλάδα ο εισαγγελέας ξέρει μόνο να διώκει τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο...

[video]http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid69900095001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAEabvr4~,Wtd2HT-p_VhJQ6tgdykx3j23oh1YN-2U&bctid=2205156210001[/video]


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλώς ήρθες, skam!


Δεν είναι και τόσο καινούργιος ο skam. Δες την ταυτότητά του.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι και τόσο καινούργιος ο skam. Δες την ταυτότητά του.



Ωπ, δεν το πρόσεξα!


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

Το εστίν εξηγείται ως εξής: ο χρυσαυγίτης είναι προφανώς κυπριακής καταγωγης και βάζει ν τελικό σε κάθε λέξη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το σκέφτηκα πολύ προτού βάλω αυτό το έμεσμα εδώ μέσα. Στο τέλος έκρινα ότι ένα τέτοιο μνημείο αλητείας, αθλιότητας, αμορφωσιάς, πολιτικής και κοινωνικής αναλγησίας και ακραίου μίσους προς κάθε τι το διαφορετικό δεν πρέπει να λείπει από το παρόν νήμα. 

Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα, γιατί τα vomitοria, τελικά, είναι άλλο πράγμα. Δεν είναι οι χώροι που επισκέπτεσαι ύστερα από την παραμικρή επαφή σου με το μίασμα που λέγεται Χρυσή-Τρομάρα-της-Αυγή.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα θεωρήσετε σχετική αυτή την είδηση. Εγώ τη θεωρώ πάντως:
Έγγραφο με την ένδειξη εμπιστευτικό, στο οποίο περιγράφεται η επιχείρηση Θέτις, αντικείμενο της οποίας είναι «η περισυλλογή τοξικοεξαρτημένων ατόμων που κινούνται στο κέντρο της πόλης και η μεταφορά τους στις εγκαταστάσεις της αστυνομίας στην Αμυγδαλέζα με σκοπό την καταγραφή τους» είδε το φως της δημοσιότητας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι πως το σκέφτηκα πολύ προτού βάλω αυτό το έμεσμα εδώ μέσα.


Το έχω ήδη βάλει στο #523 :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι πως το σκέφτηκα πολύ προτού βάλω αυτό το έμεσμα εδώ μέσα. Στο τέλος έκρινα ότι ένα τέτοιο μνημείο αλητείας, αθλιότητας, αμορφωσιάς, πολιτικής και κοινωνικής αναλγησίας και ακραίου μίσους προς κάθε τι το διαφορετικό δεν πρέπει να λείπει από το παρόν νήμα.



Συγγνώμη, υπάρχει κανείς να το έχει δει όλο; Το έκλεισα λίγο πριν το τέταρτο λεπτό.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το έχω ήδη βάλει στο #523 :)



Όλι, χίλια συγνώμη! :blush:
Επειδή το έχεις σε λίκνο κι όχι ολόκληρο, ξέχασα ότι το είχα δει κι εδώ. Απλώς το ξαναείδα χτες το βράδυ και... the rest is history.:s


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Ο νεαντερταλισμός παραέχει μπει στη ζωή μας. Και μόνο που ακούς αυτούς τους σκατάνθρωπους θες να κάνεις απολύμανση μετά. Μςεν τα ρενμεν λ 'υο μετε κοθτ πυεν μςεν αν φιγι λ' επι υο γεν πςεν μςεν σοτι ακ σèωο λ 'υο, πεζε λ', λι ξετε λ 'ατè α, σαλ ρατ κε σε λι κι. (Από ένα σημείο και πέρα οι σκέψεις μου γίνονται ακατάλληλες και για ενηλίκους.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο νεαντερταλισμός παραέχει μπει στη ζωή μας. Και μόνο που ακούς αυτούς τους σκατάνθρωπους θες να κάνεις απολύμανση μετά. Μςεν τα ρενμεν λ 'υο μετε κοθτ πυεν μςεν αν φιγι λ' επι υο γεν πςεν μςεν σοτι ακ σèωο λ 'υο, πεζε λ', λι ξετε λ 'ατè α, σαλ ρατ κε σε λι κι. (Από ένα σημείο και πέρα οι σκέψεις μου γίνονται ακατάλληλες και για ενηλίκους.)



Παναΐαμ, άντε στο καλό σου και χαροτρόμαξα!  Νόμιζα πως σου ήρθε κολπαντάριος από τη φρίκη.:glare:


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Εμένα η απορία μου είναι άλλη: το έχει δει κανείς όλο όλο όλο; Γιατι αυτό που κυκλοφορεί είναι απόσπασμα μεγαλύτερου ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Edit: ΟΚ, το βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2013)

Μπράβο στον ρεπόρτερ, πήρε και σχόλιο από τον Άδωνη...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2013)

Άρση ασυλίας του Κασιδιάρη για το χαστούκι.


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2013)

Βρέθηκαν τρεις ψήφοι εναντίον.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2013)

Του Ιωαννίδη, κατά λάθος...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Και ένα "παρών" γιατί δεν ήξερε περί τίνος επρόκειτο (δις εξαμαρτείν).
Απορώ τι κάνει εκεί μέσα ο κύριος Κρεμαστινός. 
Θα μου πείτε... άλλοι δεν διάβασαν καν το μνημόνιο προτού το υπογράψουν· και θα έχετε δίκιο.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Απορώ τι κάνει εκεί μέσα ο κύριος Κρεμαστινός.



Εξαργυρώνει τη φιλία του με τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.
Η βουλευτική αποζημίωση έχει πέσει βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

...
Ο «καλός» Καράμπελας,

*Ποιοι βουλευτές της ΝΔ είπαν "όχι" στην άρση ασυλίας Κασιδιάρη* (Lifo, 13.3.2013 | 16:02)
...
Πρόκειται για τον γενικό γραμματέα του κόμματος Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, τον υφυπουργό αρμόδιο για θέματα αθλητισμού Γιάννη Ιωαννίδη και τον βουλευτή Βοιωτίας Γιάννη Καράμπελα. Μιλώντας σε δημοσιογράφους ο *Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης αιτιολόγησε την αρνητική ψήφο του στο ζήτημα της άρσης της ασυλίας λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά πως: "το έκανα για να δώσω την ευκαιρία στον Ηλία Κασιδιάρη να ζητήσει συγγνώμη εκτός δικαστηρίου όπως θα έπρεπε να έχει κάνει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό"*, ενώ από την πλευρά του, *ο κ. Καράμπελας υποστήριξε πως "δεν ήθελα να στείλουμε τον κ. Κασιδιάρη στο δικαστήριο και να αθωωθεί".* 


Ο «κακός» κόουτς, ο εκ παραδρομής:

*Ιωαννίδης: «Κατά λάθος ψήφισα όχι για τον Κασιδιάρη»* (Lifo, 13.3.2013 | 18:16) 
Ο βουλευτής και υφ. Αθλητισμού λέει τώρα ότι πηγαινε για "ναι" και του βγήκε "όχι"
...
Υπενθυμίζεται επίσης ότι ακόμη [sic] ότι την ώρα που οι 3 βουλευτές της Ν.Δ. ψήφιζαν «όχι» ακόμη και ο Κασιδιάρης ψήφιζε «ναι.» 

- Μα επίθεση σας είπα να παίξετε, όχι άμυνα!
- Μα όχι, κόουτς, άμυνα μας είπες!
- Άμυνα είπα; Α συγγνώμη, λάθος έκανα, επίθεση εννοούσα. Έλα μωρέ, πώς κάνετε έτσι; Κι αν χάσουμε το ματς, τι έγινε;
- :s  :bored:  :glare:


Και ο «όμορφος» (ο «καλός» έγινε ο λάθος Καράμπελας): 

*Η φωτό του Κεφαλογιάννη και η συγγνώμη του Καράμπελα* (Lifo, 13.3.2013 | 17:32)
Συγγνώμη για την αρνητική στην άρση ασυλίας του Κασιδιάρη ψήφο του ζήτησε ο βουλευτής της Ν.Δ. Γιάννης Καράμπελας, *λέγοντας ότι έκανε λάθος* και ότι αν ξαναψήφιζε θα ψήφιζε υπέρ.
...
Από την πλευρά του πάντως ο Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης - που επίσης είπε όχι μαζί με τον Ιωαννίδη - δήλωσε μεταξύ άλλων: «Δεν ξέρω εάν είμαι έξω από τη γραμμή του κόμματος, εγώ σας είπα τη θέση μου. Ο γραμματέας του κόμματος στη Βουλή εκφράζεται ως βουλευτής. Η δήλωση λοιπόν, του βουλευτή της ΝΔ Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, είναι αυτή που σας είπα. Του γραμματέα είναι ό,τι λέει η επιτροπή δεοντολογίας, ό,τι λέει η πλειοψηφία. Δεν ψήφισα ενάντια στη γραμμή του κόμματος, θεώρησα ως άνθρωπος και ως πολιτικός σε αυτή την ακραία πράξη να του δώσω μια ευκαιρία να καταλάβει. _Συνειδητή πράξη είναι η πράξη καταδίκης, δεν είναι η πράξη ψήφου. Όλες οι πράξεις είναι συνειδητές και η πράξη ψήφου_ [;;;;; ], *του έδωσα ένα άλλοθι να ζητήσει συγνώμη*.» Όταν δε, του επισημάνθηκε ότι υπάρχει θέμα παρόλα αυτά με την ψήφο του ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης απάντησε: «*Ερμηνεύστε την πράξη μου όπως θέλετε, αρκεί να μου βάλετε μια καλή φωτογραφία*.»


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, πώς γίνεται να ψηφίσει κατά λάθος "όχι"; Είναι ηλεκτρονική η ψηφοφορία και δεν έχει undo;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, πώς γίνεται να ψηφίσει κατά λάθος "όχι"; Είναι ηλεκτρονική η ψηφοφορία και δεν έχει undo;



Κοίτα, τη στιγμή που έριχνε το κουκί αναρωτήθηκε, _ρε συ, για στάσου... τι ψηφίζουμε σήμερα; Την άρση ασυλίας του Κασιδιάρη ή τη μείωση αποδοχών των υπαλλήλων της βουλής; Φτου! Μπερδεύτηκα._
Αλλά, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ήταν πια αργά.:devil:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2013)

Μάλιστα, αυτό της έλειπε της ΑΕΚ... :rolleyes1:
http://original21.com/headlines/222


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 17, 2013)

Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που η βλακεία είναι τόσο μεγάλη που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν συνειδητοποίησε αυτό που έκανε ή όχι. Στις αρχικές δηλώσεις του στη Νόβα, ο Κατίδης είπε ότι έκανε τον χαιρετισμό της ΧΑ για να ξεσηκώσει το πλήθος (φαίνεται είδε κανα παίκτη της Λάτσιο να το κάνει -βλέπε Ντι Κάνιο- και ζήλεψε...), ενώ μετά το γύρισε τελείως και είπε ότι δεν έκανε κανέναν χαιρετισμό, αλλά ότι έδειχνε στην κερκίδα τον Παυλή...Άρ(ι)ες μάρες, δηλαδή. Πάντως, η ΑΕΚ έχει μεγάλη αντιφά κοινότητα, αλλά έχει και ένα club στα Εξάρχεια που είναι φωλιά φασισταριών, με ιστορία στο ξύλο σε μετανάστες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2013)

Νομίζω είπε ότι χαιρέτησε ένα φίλο του στην κερκίδα ή κάτι τέτοιο (χάιλ, βρε Κώστα, πόσο καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε!). Ωστόσο, η ΕΠΟ τον έθεσε ήδη εκτός εθνικής - άντε να δούμε αν θα τον θέσει και η ΑΕΚ εκτός ΑΕΚ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> χάιλ, βρε Κώστα, πόσο καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε!



Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2013)

Το βρήκα, εδώ.
Θέλω να λύσω μια παρεξήγηση. Δεν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για μένα. Έδειχνα στην κερκίδα τον Μιχάλη Παυλή και αφιέρωνα το γκολ. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα απολύτως. Θέλω να χαρώ την νίκη. Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με μένα αυτά τα πράγματα. Είμαι ποδοσφαιριστής και θέλω να χαρώ την νίκη.​

Αυτό που δεν παύει να μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι η θρασυδειλία τους, πάντως. Το έκανες που το έκανες, παραδέξου το τουλάχιστον. Εκτός αν ντρέπεσαι γι' αυτό που είσαι. Είναι κι αυτό κάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το βρήκα, εδώ.


Τα σχόλια αποκάτω πάντως είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα για όποιον θέλει να αποκωδικοποιήσει τη σημερινή Ελλάδα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2013)

«Γεια σου, Ρε Μιχάλη. Αφιερωμένο σε σένα το γκολ!»

Έτσι ακριβώς αφιερώνουμε τα γκολ.













*Άριες μάρες.*

Πετυχημένο. Να το καθιερώσουμε.

Όσο για τη σημασία που πρέπει να αποδίδουμε στα σχόλια που φιλοξενούνται στο ίντερνετ, ένα νηματάκι θα άξιζε να φτιάξουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2013)

*Ισόβιος αποκλεισμός του Κατίδη από τις εθνικές ομάδες για τον ναζιστικό χαιρετισμό*


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2013)

Δεν έχω χρόνο για φλύαρες αναλύσεις. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε, ελπίζω, ότι ο ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός μπορεί να μη σημαίνει για τον αθλητή το σύνολο της φρίκης που μπορεί να συγκεντρώνει για κάποιους μεγαλύτερους ή περισσότερο διαβασμένους. Μπορώ να βρω πολλές δικαιολογίες γι' αυτόν μεγαλώνοντας στο μυαλό μου την άγνοιά του. Είμαι ωστόσο βέβαιος ότι ένα πράγμα αποκλείεται να αγνοεί: το μίσος που τρέφουν οι ναζιστές για όποιον συνάνθρωπό τους θεωρούν διαφορετικό. Σε έναν χώρο που προωθεί την συνύπαρξη χιλιόμορφα διαφορετικών ανθρώπων μέσα από την άμιλλα και τον ανταγωνισμό, τέτοιο μίσος δεν έχει θέση. Ελπίζω οι άνθρωποι που είναι κοντά στον αθλητή και τον αγαπάνε και ξέρουν δυο πράγματα παραπάνω, να του μιλήσουν σωστά αυτές τις ημέρες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι πάντα υπέρ των ελαφρυντικών, βίντεο με τη φάση έχουμε; Γιατί οι φωτογραφίες αποτυπώνουν μια στιγμή όχι μία σκηνή. Μπορεί να πρόκειται για καμιά χορευτική φιγούρα στυλ γκάνγκναμ στάιλ και στη συνέχεια να σηκώνει και το άλλο χέρι π.χ. και να κουνιέται ή μπορεί αμέσως μετά να ανοίγει τα δάχτυλα και να είναι "όρσε Μιχάλη, που έλεγες ότι δεν βάζω γκολ". Το ύφος του παρεμπιπτόντως δε δείχνει άνθρωπο που απευθύνει χαιρετισμό, ναζιστικό ή μη. Περισσότερο δείχνει άνθρωπο που έπαθε εγκεφαλικό μόλις τώρα. 
Όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά σκέφτομαι τώρα πόσες φορές ήμουνα σε πλήθος και προσπαθούσα να τραβήξω την προσοχή κάποιου που ήταν μακριά και δεν κοίταζε προς το μέρος μου. Ευτυχώς που είμαι αριστερόχειρη δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2013)

Έχουμε βίντεο. Με εμφανή την εμμονή στο χαιρετισμό. 








Και χτεσινοβραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN3AfrKUxps


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

Bλέποντας το βίντεο καταλήγω ότι εγώ θα τον απάλλασσα λόγω αμφιβολιών.
Οι χαιρετισμοί τέτοιου είδους δεν γινονται ενώ τρέχεις και φωνάζεις "γκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ" ή "πάρτα ρε #@%#@$% Μιχάλη στην εξέδρα". 
Δε χρειάζεται να γίνουμε παρανοϊκοί και να φοβόμαστε και τη σκιά μας. Μια απλή παρατήρηση αρκούσε και να τον βάζανε να κάνει δηλώσεις ότι δεν είχε πρόθεση κλπ και ότι όποιος βλέπει χαιρετισμούς χρειάζεται γυαλιά* κλπ κλπ. 

* ακόμα κι αν δεν χρειάζεται


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2013)

Μην προσπαθείς άδικα για ελαφρυντικά...

Ο νεαρός άσος της ΑΕΚ, που σήκωσε το χέρι όπως βλέπετε και στην φωτογραφία, όταν ρωτήθηκε μετά το ματς γιατί το έκανε, δήλωσε στη Nova: «Τίποτα, απλά σε μία συζήτηση με τους παίκτες θέλαμε να ακούσουμε τον κόσμο να φωνάζει όσο πιο δυνατά γίνεται. Να σηκωθεί όλος ο κόσμος. Για αυτό έκανα αυτόν τον χαιρετισμό της Χρυσής Αυγής. Δεν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για μένα.

Τις δηλώσεις τις άκουσα και εγώ, αλλά δεν βρίσκω το σχετικό βίντεο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι, που έχω δει και λίγη μπάλα, και έχω πάει και λίγο γήπεδο, δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει η παραμικρή αμφιβολία. Κανονικά πρέπει αύριο κιόλας να τελειώσει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα η μπάλα για το παιδάκι αυτό, και να κάτσει μαζί με τους ατζέντηδες και την παρέα του στη ΧΑ να κλάψουν λίγο για τα εκατομμύρια που θα χαθούν. Ως δε ΑΕΚτζής θα δεχθώ ακόμα και τιμωρία της ομάδας που έχει στις τάξεις της τέτοιο φρούτο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2013)

«Εντάξει, το επόμενο βήμα πλέον μετά τις συγγνώμες, είναι να τα φτιάξει με τον Ηλία. Γι αυτό το έκανε».

τουιτεριά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2013)

*Και η δημόσια απολογία του Κατίδη*

Να βάλω κι ένα γλωσσικό από την απολογία...

[...] Ολοκληρώνοντας θέλω να ζητήσω (και) δημόσια συγνώμη στη μητέρα μου και σε όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου για όσα βιώνει λόγω της βλακώδης, λανθασμένης ενέργειάς μου. [...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2013)

Πόσες διαφορετικές δηλώσεις έχει κάνει; Έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα. Εγώ δικαιολογίες δεν δίνω. Όχι σήμερα, όχι μ' αυτές τις συγκυρίες, που η ΧΑ είναι μόδα και δεν δικαιολογείται κανείς να αστειεύεται, πια. Δηλαδή δεν ήξερε τι θα επακολουθούσε; Καμμιά δικαιολογία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

OK, δεν έχουμε αμφιβολία επομένως, αλλά εγώ νόμιζα ότι ο παίχτης ήταν 25ρης και βάλε, τώρα που έμαθα από το βίντεο ότι είναι 19 (και μάλλον βέβαιο από όσα λέει ότι πρόκειται για κλασσική περίπτωση ποδοσφαιριστή με αϊκιού φυκιού), ίσως θα πρέπει να θυμηθούμε ότι τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια θεωρούν ελαφρυντικό αυτό το περίεργο "μετεφηβική ηλικία". Οπότε αυτό το ηλίθιο δεν έχει νόημα να το τιμωρήσεις με ισόβιους αποκλεισμούς κλπ. Αντιθέτως, είναι ευκαιρία να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να μάθει κάτι η νεολαία, που αν έχει τέτοιους εκπροσώπους σαν αυτόν, μάλλον έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2013)

Ναι, να μάθει -κι αυτός και η νεολαία-, μέσω μόνιμου αποκλεισμού, ότι δεν παίζουμε με την ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Έλλη, δεν χρειάζεται τόση υστερία. 

Παρεμπιπτοντως, επειδή στο βίντεο αναφέρονται στην ιστορία της ΑΕΚ, τι σχεση είχε η ΑΕΚ με το ναζισμό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι η υστερία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Όχι απαραίτητα από σένα η υστερία, αλλά από όλους αυτούς που τρέχουν να δείξουν πόσο δημοκρατικοί είναι ζητώντας την τιμωρία ενός πιτσιρίκου που είναι εμφανές ότι είναι πρωτίστως ηλίθιος. Αν ο ποδοσφαιριστής είχε πλακώσει στο ξύλο κανέναν συμπαίκτη του μικρότερη ποινή θα έτρωγε. 
Επιπλέον με ενοχλούν τα τερατώδη που ακούγονται στο βίντεο πιο πάνω, π.χ. ο δημοσιογράφος εκτός κάμερας που λέει ότι το παιδί του που είναι τεσσάρων ετών ξέρει να ξεχωρίζει τι είναι καλό και τι δεν είναι (προφανώς έχει το παιδί φαινόμενο). Επιπλέον, τον υπερασπίζεται ο προπονητής του που είναι Γερμανός. 
Και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάει η ιστορία της ΑΕΚ. Επειδή λέει είναι προσφυγική ομάδα. Οι Τούρκοι χαιρετούσαν έτσι δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον με ενοχλούν τα τερατώδη που ακούγονται στο βίντεο πιο πάνω, π.χ. ο δημοσιογράφος εκτός κάμερας που λέει ότι το παιδί του που είναι τεσσάρων ετών ξέρει να ξεχωρίζει τι είναι καλό και τι δεν είναι (προφανώς έχει το παιδί φαινόμενο).


Καλημέρα. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο θα πρέπει να απαλλάξεις και πολλούς δημοσιογράφους λόγω βλακείας. Άλλωστε, δεν πήζει πάντα ο νους με τα χρόνια.

Αλλά για να έρθουμε στα ίσα μας, δυο κείμενα που θα σου αρέσουν, Σ.:

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.athlitismos&id=22995
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.athlitismos&id=22983


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2013)

Αν θέλεις, η "υστερία" έχει να κάνει με την σημερινή συγκυρία. Έχεις έξαρση ρατσισμού και την ΧΑ στην βουλή. Αν αυτό γινόταν πριν 3 χρόνια, δεν θα γινόταν σε καμμιά περίπτωση τόση φασαρία. Από την άλλην, ακριβώς επειδή είμαστε όπως είμαστε, σήμερα, δεν μπορούμε και να αφήνουμε τέτοια πράγματα να περνάνε στα ψιλά. Κι αν είναι ηλίθιος -συμφωνώ ότι είναι-, ας μην παίζει μπάλα ρε αδερφέ, ας κάνει κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχουν ένα εκατομμύριο δουλειές που δεν έχεις τις κάμερες να σε τραβάνε και να προκαλείς. Εξάλλου μικρός είναι, δεν είναι 50 να φοβάται ότι δεν θα βρει δουλειά αν απολυθεί, όπως χιλιάδες άλλοι Έλληνες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2013)

Ναζισμός και υποκρισία.
Ουαί υμίν Φαρισαίοι υποκριτές.
Από το ΒΗΜΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το βρήκα, εδώ.
> Θέλω να λύσω μια παρεξήγηση. Δεν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για μένα. Έδειχνα στην κερκίδα τον Μιχάλη Παυλή και αφιέρωνα το γκολ. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα απολύτως. Θέλω να χαρώ την νίκη. Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με μένα αυτά τα πράγματα. Είμαι ποδοσφαιριστής και θέλω να χαρώ την νίκη.​Αυτό που δεν παύει να μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι η θρασυδειλία τους, πάντως. Το έκανες που το έκανες, παραδέξου το τουλάχιστον. Εκτός αν ντρέπεσαι γι' αυτό που είσαι. Είναι κι αυτό κάτι.


Διαβάζοντας τις δηλώσεις του Κατίδη, τείνω να πιστέψω στ' αλήθεια ότι το έκανε λόγω βλακείας, και να σας πω την αμαρτία μου, αρχίζω και τον λυπάμαι λίγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2013)

Το ξαναέγραψα, Παλ Αύρα, το επαναλαμβάνω:



drsiebenmal said:


> Μην προσπαθείς άδικα για ελαφρυντικά...
> 
> Ο νεαρός άσος της ΑΕΚ, που σήκωσε το χέρι όπως βλέπετε και στην φωτογραφία, όταν ρωτήθηκε μετά το ματς γιατί το έκανε, δήλωσε στη Nova: «Τίποτα, απλά σε μία συζήτηση με τους παίκτες θέλαμε να ακούσουμε τον κόσμο να φωνάζει όσο πιο δυνατά γίνεται. Να σηκωθεί όλος ο κόσμος. Για αυτό έκανα αυτόν τον χαιρετισμό της Χρυσής Αυγής. Δεν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για μένα.



Και επιτέλους, κάθε αθλητής ξέρει ότι το άθλημά του έχει κανόνες. Ε, ένας από τους κανόνες που θέτουν οι ομοσπονδίες είναι η απαγόρευση ρατσιστικών κλπ πράξεων.

Φυσικά, υπάρχει ευθύνη της κοινωνίας που έχει απενοχοποιήσει τη ΧΑ και τον χαιρετισμό και όλα τα ντεσού της, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την τήρηση των κανόνων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο θα πρέπει να απαλλάξεις και πολλούς δημοσιογράφους λόγω βλακείας.



O δημοσιογράφος από τη φωνή δεν έμοιαζε 19 ετών. 
Επίσης, δεν είμαι εγώ που απαλλάσσω, ανέφερα πιο πάνω το ελαφρυντικό της μετεφηβικής ηλικίας που υπάρχει στη νομοθεσία (και που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην περίπτωση των σατανιστών, αν θυμάσαι, για μείωση της ποινής της κοπέλλας που από συνεργία σε φόνο και άλλα πολλά, τελικά αποφυλακίστηκε στα εφτά- οχτώ χρόνια). 

Και τελικά αν τιμωρείται τόσο αυστηρά αυτός, πως θα πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί κάποιος που κάνει χειρότερα;

Τα άρθρα που στείλατε κι εσύ νίκελ κι η Άλεξ, δεν με ικανοποιούν ιδιαίτερα, αλλά στα σχόλια ενό διάβασα το ακόλουθο:


> Πριν από σαράντα χρόνια, δεν είχα πάει φαντάρος, ξενοδοχοϋπάλληλος σε μπαρ ξενοδοχείου της Πλάκας και φανατικός σκιτσογράφος, έκανα το χαρακτηριστικό σκίτσο του... Χίτλερ και το έδειξα με καμάρι σε ένα Άγγλο τουρίστα. Η αντίδρασή του μου έκανε τόση εντύπωση που σκέφτηκα πάρα πολύ. Κραυγαλέα άγνοια εκ μέρους μου που ακόμα με εκπλήσσει.



Αυτή είναι νομίζω η πιο χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση στην Ελλάδα. 
Όπως και για το ντοκυμανταίρ με τον πολιτευτή τις προάλλες, που δείχνει κάτι μεσήλικες να λένε τερατώδη πράγματα, αυτά που λένε είναι λίγο πιο βαριά από αυτά που ακούγονται κάθε μέρα από απλούς ανθρώπους που δεν ταυτίζονται ιδεολογικά με την ακροδεξιά και που δεν θα έδειχναν ρατσισμό στην καθημερινή τους ζωή. Γι'αυτό ένα μέρος της υστερίας μου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα εισαγόμενο, μια ακόμα περίπτωση που προσπαθούμε να κρίνουμε την ελληνική πραγματικότητα με τα μέτρα που φτιάχτηκαν για να κρίνουν κάποια άλλη κοινωνία. 
Στο μεταξύ, ας κοιτάξουμε και σε κανέναν καθρέφτη. Σήμερα είδα ότι στο Φέισμπουκ κάποιοι έφτιαξαν σελίδες που ανακοίνωναν την αυτοκτονία του ποδοσφαιριστή και τον παρότρυναν κλπ κλπ. Αυτός είναι ο αντιρατσισμός μας;

Τέλος, διαφωνώ με τις "δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες". Αποκλεισμός ισόβιος χωρίς να γίνει καμία εξεταστική επιτροπή; Χωρίς να κληθεί σε απολογία; Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχει δικαίωμα ένστασης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2013)

Δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι ότι η τιμωρία ήταν τόσο αυστηρή που δεν του δίνει περιθώριο έμπρακτης μεταμέλειας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, υπάρχει ευθύνη της κοινωνίας που έχει απενοχοποιήσει τη ΧΑ και τον χαιρετισμό και όλα τα ντεσού της, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την τήρηση των κανόνων.



Δόχτορα, όταν έβαζε την υπογραφή του ο νεαρός κάθισε κανένας να του εξηγήσει τι λέει το συμβόλαιο ή μίλησαν μόνο για τα λεφτά; Το ξέρω ότι η άγνοια δεν είναι δικαιολογία αλλά ο παίκτης είπε: _σε μία συζήτηση με τους παίκτες θέλαμε να ακούσουμε τον κόσμο να φωνάζει όσο πιο δυνατά γίνεται_.
Ποιός ξέρει τι συζητήσεις έχουν οι παίκτες μεταξύ τους. 
Η ομάδα τους έχει μαζέψει ποτέ να τους πει δυο κουβέντες; 
Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν είναι δουλειά της ομάδας. Σαν υπάλληλος έχω παρακολουθήσει εκατό φορές σεμινάρια για το τι είναι σεξουαλική παρενόχληση, για νομικά ζητήματα, πώς να αποφύγουμε τις μηνύσεις κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2013)

Ο προπονητής του πάντως το παραδέχτηκε ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνουν και κανένα σεμινάριο στους παίκτες. Συμφωνώ με τον δόκτορα ότι θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν τους βασικούς τρόπους συμπεριφοράς του αθλητή. Βλέπουμε συχνά ότι ή δεν τους έχουν μάθει καλά ή τους γράφουν κανονικά.


----------



## rogne (Mar 18, 2013)

Θα έλεγα ότι συμφωνώ με τις κυρίες παραπάνω. Προφανώς ο νεαρός είναι προβληματική περίπτωση (πλακώνεται με τους προπονητές του, αλλά και τον βρίζουν εν χορώ οι οπαδοί της ομάδας του επειδή χάνει γκολ...), πάντως περίπτωση Παπαχρήστου (επίδοξη ή μέλλουσα κ. Κασιδιάρη, αν δεν απατώμαι) δεν είναι. Τέτοιος θεσμικός και κοινωνικός κανιβαλισμός, και ένοχη δείχνει και δεινά προμηνύει. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο πιτσιρικάς αφορμή για ολόκληρη καμπάνια κατά του νεοναζισμού στα γήπεδα, από ομάδες, ποδοσφαιριστές, οπαδούς κ.λπ. (με τον ίδιο, μάλιστα, σε ρόλο πρωταγωνιστή: η έμπρακτη μεταμέλεια που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα). Τώρα όμως... εκτέλεση και κάτω απ' το χαλάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2013)

Αυτό που λες, SBE, αυξάνει τα άτομα που έχουν ευθύνες. Έχει η ομάδα ευθύνες; Ίσως. Όμως αυτό δεν απαλλάσσει τον παίκτη από τις ευθύνες κι ούτε καν τις μειώνει.

Διαφωνώ ριζικά, βέβαια, με τους ηλίθιους που μιλάνε για αυτοκτονίες και τα ρέστα. Αυτοί δεν είναι αντιρατσιστές, είναι απλώς ηλίθιοι.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 18, 2013)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου η ποινή που του επιβλήθηκε είναι άλλο ένα σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας που δέρνει την ελληνική κοινωνία: ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φτηνοί στ' αλεύρι.
Ναι, το παλικάρι είναι ηλίθιο και απαίδευτο --ηλίθιο γιατί δεν είχε την παραμικρή επίγνωση του τι έκανε και απαίδευτο γιατί δεν γνώριζε καν το ιστορικό υπόβαθρο της ομάδας που με τα χρώματά της αγωνίζεται. Βέβαια, την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, το να είσαι επιτυχημένος ποδοσφαιριστής δεν ήταν συνάρτηση των πτυχίων που διαθέτεις. Άλλα είναι τα ζητούμενα.
Από κει και πέρα, η ποινή του μόνο ως παραδειγματισμός προς επίδοξους μιμητές θα μπορούσε να σταθεί, αλλά και πάλι τη βρίσκω υπερβολική. Προσοχή: δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι θα έπρεπε να μείνει ατιμώρητος· κάθε άλλο. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποια φόρμουλα θα βρεθεί για να πάρει συχωροχάρτι όταν θα έχει καταλαγιάσει ο κουρνιαχτός, και είτε θα μετριαστεί ή και θα αρθεί τελείως.


υγ. Τα περί συζήτησης στα αποδυτήρια για ξεσήκωμα του κόσμου κτό είναι μέρος του ντοπαρίσματος που γίνεται στους παίκτες πριν από τον αγώνα. Φαίνεται όμως πως τα σεξιστικά συνθήματα --που λόγω χρόνιου εθισμού φαίνονται απολύτως φυσιολογικά στους περισσότερους-- έχουν αρχίσει να αντικαθίστανται από χρυσαυγήτικες σιχαμάρες. Σημεία των καιρών κι αυτά.
υγ2. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για αντινεοναζιστική καμπάνια. Ας αρχίσουν όμως οι ομάδες να καθαρίζουν την κόπρο του Αυγεία από τις επίσημες θύρες τους και ας προχωρήσουν όσο πιο βαθιά γίνεται. (Ναι ξέρω. Αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει συνήθως τελευταία).


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Αυτό: για την ώρα, μια ποινή και κάτω από το χαλάκι, και σε λίγο καιρό, συχωροχάρτι. 
Άλλη μία χαμένη ευκαιρία για παραδειγματισμό, για να διδαχτούν οι νεότεροι γιατί είναι κακά αυτά τα πράγματα κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2013)

Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζετε τους κανόνες της αθλητικής κοινότητας· εγώ έφαγα κάποια χρονάκια εκεί μέσα και κάτι ξέρω.

Ο (αντ)αγωνιστικός αθλητισμός _δεν είναι_ δημοκρατικός. Οι κανόνες, που είναι γραμμένοι και σε γνώση όλων εκ των προτέρων, εφαρμόζονται από διαιτητές, που έχουν τράτο να κρίνουν κατά συνείδηση ή στραβομάρα ή ό,τι άλλο και τέρμα. Διαδικασίες ενστάσεων προβλέπονται, αλλά δεν ενθαρρύνονται γιατί αλλιώς χάνουν το νόημα οι αγώνες. Ουκ ολίγες οι φορές που οι ενιστάμενοι βγαίνουν και κουρεμένοι.

Η ισόβια τιμωρία από την Εθνική είναι και ολίγον πολιτικάντζα. Ουσιαστικά, τον αποκλείουν από την Εθνική Ελπίδων (όπου θα έπαιζε λόγω ηλικίας κανά δυο χρόνια ακόμη) και που δεν μπορεί να παραμείνει όντας αρχηγός της...  Για να μπει στη μεγάλη Εθνική θα πρέπει και να αρκεί το όποιο, αμφίβολο ταλέντο του. Άρα, μάλλον δεν έγινε και τίποτε.

Η βιασύνη του να αυτοαπομακρυνθεί από την ομάδα και η διαφαινόμενη διακοπή συμβολαίου του από την ΑΕΚ μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και συνεργατική απόφαση για να προστατευτεί η ΑΕΚ από τις πρόνοιες των κανονισμών (που προβλέπουν, πολύ λογικά κτγμ, τιμωρία *και* του συλλόγου, που όπως υποδείξατε μόνο ανεύθυνος δεν μπορεί να είναι για τους παίκτες του).

Και επειδή έξω έχουν πέσει αποκλεισμοί πολλών αγωνιστικών σε παίκτες που αποκάλεσαν, ξερωγώ, «μαϊμού» τον μαύρο αντίπαλο τους ή τσακώθηκαν με θεατές ή, το πιο πρόσφατο, σε έναν που κλότσησε τον ball boy που είχε πιάσει σφιχτά την μπάλα και δεν την έδινε να συνεχιστεί το παιχνίδι, κάνοντας καθυστέρηση υπέρ της ομάδας του, ας μην είμαστε τόσο έτοιμοι να μοιράσουμε ελαφρυντικά. Οι ποδοσφαιριστές ξέρουν π.χ. ότι αν πουν _στον συμπαίκτη τους, της ίδιας ομάδας, _π.χ. ένα απόλυτα άκακο και αγαθό «Δώσε την μπάλα, ρε μαλάκα» ο διαιτητής μπορεί να τους αποβάλει για εξύβριση και αντιαθλητική συμπεριφορά. Ξέρουν ότι αν σηκώσουν τη φανέλα να πανηγυρίσουν, εισπράττουν κίτρινη κάρτα (παρεμπ, είδε κανείς αν πήρε ο ενλόγω την καρτούλα του από τον διαιτητή; Όχι, βέβαια.) Ξέρουν ότι αν πιάσουν την μπάλα με το χέρι στη μεγάλη περιοχή, ο αντίπαλος παίρνει πέναλτι και μπορεί να κερδίσει το παιχνίδι με ό,τι συνέπειες έχει αυτό.

Και επιτέλους, ο κύριος Κ. είναι 20 χρονών. _Ψήφισε δυο φορές_ πέρσι την άνοιξη (ή μπορούσε, δεν ξέρω τι έκανε). Εκεί πώς δεχόμαστε ότι είναι υπεύθυνο άτομο;

Αρκετά με την ανευθυνότητα και τις έτοιμες δικαιολογίες για να μην αναλαμβάνει ποτέ κανείς την προσωπική του ευθύνη (που, προς τιμήν του, *αυτός* την ανέλαβε). Ειδικά οι αθλητές, γνωρίζουν να ζουν με κανονισμούς. Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι συνέπειες έχουν οι πράξεις και οι παραλείψεις τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Δόχτορα, λες ότι οι κανόνες εφαρμόζονται από τους διαιτητές, όμως ο διαιτητής εδώ δεν τον τιμώρησε. 
Η ένσταση που είπα πιο πάνω αναφέρεται στην τιμωρία μετά, όχι στο σκορ του παιχνιδιού. Δηλαδή προσωπικά στον παίχτη (ο οποίος δεν τιμωρήθηκε επι τόπου). 
Για την ηλικία και το ότι έχει δικαίωμα ψήφου κλπ, η δικαιοσύνη αναγνωρίζει το ελαφρυντικό της ηλικίας. Στους ίδιους μετέφηβους που έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου. Ποιό από τα δύο να καταργήσουμε επομένως, την ψήφο στα 18 ή το ελαφρυντικό της ηλικίας; 

Και δε νομίζω ότι δεν είπε κανένας να μην τιμωρηθεί, η κύρια κριτική είναι στο μέγεθος της τιμωρίας. Δηλαδή αν αυτός που είναι ηλίθιος τιμωρείται τόσο αυστηρά, πώς θα τιμωρηθεί αύριο ένας ποδοσφαιριστής που θα βγάλει τη φανέλλα κι από κάτω θα έχει τατουάζ φιλοναζιστικά*;

* που εκεί δεν χωράει δικαιολογία ότι τα έκανε κατά λάθος

(αρχικά είπα να γράψω ποδοσφαιριστής-οπαδός ΧΑ, αλλά αφού η ΧΑ είναι νόμιμο κόμμα δεν απαγορεύεται να είναι κανείς οπαδός της)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (παρεμπ, είδε κανείς αν πήρε ο ενλόγω την καρτούλα του από τον διαιτητή; Όχι, βέβαια.)


Βλέποντας χθες Αθλητική Κυριακή ή κάτι τέτοιο (), άκουσα ότι πήρε επειδή έβγαλε τη μπλούζα του, πράγμα που βλέπω ότι επιβεβαιώνεται εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2013)

@SBE: Οι κανονισμοί εφαρμόζονται από τα οικεία όργανα. Οι κανονισμοί της αθλητικής κοινότητας από τα αθλητικά όργανα. Η πρόσκληση στην Εθνική ομάδα δεν είναι δικαίωμα των παικτών, είναι της οικείας ομοσπονδίας. Οι αθλητικοί κανονισμοί δεν προβλέπουν απαλλαγή λόγω εφηβείας, βλακείας, βαριεστημάρας (βλ. άλτρια) κλπ συναισθηματικών εντάσεων. Ούτε για τα πέναλτι, ούτε για τα σκληρά μαρκαρίσματα, ούτε για τη χρήση ρατσιστικών συμβόλων, συμπεριφοράς κ.λπ. προβλέπουν απαλλαγές και ενστάσεις. Δεν ξέρω πόσο πιο σαφές να το κάνω. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα: Προφανώς είναι ένα ανερμάτιστο παιδί. Το τατού που έχει στη μέση του (Get Rich or Die Trying) είναι του 50 Cent -- σιγά μην το ήξερε.

Όσο για τα άλλα:

Όχι, να μην καταργήσουμε την ψήφο.

Τα ελαφρυντικά, άμα θέλει τα αναγνωρίζει το δικαστήριο. Ας πάει σε αστικό ή πολιτικό ή αθλητικό δικαστήριο να του τα αναγνωρίσουν. Αφού δεν τα ζητάει καν ο ίδιος για να μη φανεί ανώριμος.

Και αυτόν που θα πανηγυρίσει φορώντας τατού με τον Αδόλφο, την ίδια ποινή θα του ρίξουν. Αυτό προβλέπεται. Επί τόπου εκδορά με ραμπομάχαιρο δεν προβλέπεται. 


Εδιτ: ΟΚ, Παλ Αύρα, ευχαριστώ. Έπρεπε να το είχα δει μόνος μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Δηλαδή μας λες ότι η ποινή για κάθε παράβαση πρέπει να είναι η ίδια. Καμία διαβάθμιση. ΟΚ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν αποφασίζει ομοσπονδία, ποινικό δικαστήριο ή επιτροπή άσχετων που είδαν φως και μπήκαν. Θέλω να επικρατεί η ίδια αίσθηση του μέτρου και της δικαιοσύνης σε κάθε απόφαση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μόνο από τις Ελπίδες αποκλείστηκε; Γιατί η είδηση όπως τη διάβασα εδώ έλεγε "Greek national teams", όλες τις εθνικές ομάδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2013)

Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας με τον δόκτορα.



SBE said:


> Δηλαδή μας λες ότι η ποινή για κάθε παράβαση πρέπει να είναι η ίδια. Καμία διαβάθμιση. ΟΚ.



Ρε συ, SBE, η μέγιστη ποινή στα δικαστήρια είναι τα ισόβια. Ισόβια θα φάει κι αυτός που σκότωσε έναν, ισόβια κι αυτός που σκότωσε δέκα. Ο Παπαγεωργόπουλος έφαγε ισόβια για υπεξαίρεση. Ακόμη κι αν έχεις θανατική ποινή, δεν μπορείς να έχεις διαβάθμιση μεταξύ αυτού που σκότωσε 10 κι αυτού που σκότωσε 10 εκατομμύρια, παρότι προφανώς δεν είναι το ίδιο, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ισόβια τιμωρία από την Εθνική είναι και ολίγον πολιτικάντζα. Ουσιαστικά, τον αποκλείουν από την Εθνική Ελπίδων (όπου θα έπαιζε λόγω ηλικίας κανά δυο χρόνια ακόμη) και που δεν μπορεί να παραμείνει όντας αρχηγός της...  Για να μπει στη μεγάλη Εθνική θα πρέπει και να αρκεί το όποιο, αμφίβολο ταλέντο του. Άρα, μάλλον δεν έγινε και τίποτε.


Α, αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Κατά τα λοιπά, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, προφανώς, τα έχω ξαναγράψει αλλού εξάλλου. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μια τάση να λέμε «παιδί» και να συμπεριλαμβάνουμε σε αυτήν την έννοια του ακαταλόγιστου όλους όσοι δεν έχουν κλείσει ακόμα τα 35.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2013)

Σχετικό και το σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/katidis/.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί η είδηση όπως τη διάβασα εδώ έλεγε "Greek national teams", όλες τις εθνικές ομάδες.


Κοίτα, κι εγώ defacto αποκλεισμένος ισοβίως από όλες τις εθνικές ομάδες, όλων των αθλημάτων είμαι, αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σχετικό και το σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/katidis/.



Στο οποίο σχολιαστές αναφέρουν ότι η ποινή της ΕΠΟ και της ΟΥΕΦΑ για ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά είναι πεντε αγωνιστικές για τον ποδοσφαιριστή, πρόστιμο και μηδενισμός της ομάδας κλπ. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι εδώ δεν είχαμε ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά. Είναι αυτό που έκανε ο παιχτης χειρότερο; Δε νομίζω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 18, 2013)

Προσωπικά, τώρα που κουλάρω, δεν θα ήθελα να επιβληθεί καμία ποινή σε αυτό άτομο. Μακάρι να έπαιζε στον επόμενο αγώνα της ΑΕΚ και να μαζευόμασταν στο ΟΑΚΑ 50.000 άτομα να τον γιουχάρουμε εν χορώ κάθε φορά που θα ακουμπά την μπάλα, φωνάζοντας στα μεσοδιαστήματα συνθήματα κατά των φασισταριών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Προσωπικά, τώρα που κουλάρω, δεν θα ήθελα να επιβληθεί καμία ποινή σε αυτό άτομο. Μακάρι να έπαιζε στον επόμενο αγώνα της ΑΕΚ και να μαζευόμασταν στο ΟΑΚΑ 50.000 άτομα να τον γιουχάρουμε εν χορώ κάθε φορά που θα ακουμπά την μπάλα, φωνάζοντας στα μεσοδιαστήματα συνθήματα κατά των φασισταριών.



Δηλαδή θες να μην τιμωρηθεί για να προβείς σε εκδικητική συμπεριφορά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 18, 2013)

Όχι, για να τον γιουχάρω όπως του αξίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2013)

Ο χαιρετισμός που χρησιμοποίησε ο αθλητής, που τον είδε από τη Χρυσή Αυγή, όπως δήλωσε ο ίδιος, είναι κατοχυρωμένος στη συλλογική συνείδηση της ανθρωπότητας (εκτός από τη συνείδηση όσων αυτοεξαιρούνται) ως φασιστικός και ναζιστικός. Ακόμη και οι χρυσαβγίτες προσπαθούν με αστείες δικαιολογίες να μη συνδεθούν άμεσα με αυτόν.

Η χρήση του προσβάλλει όχι μόνο τους πιστούς μιας θρησκείας που οι ναζί έκαναν σαπούνι, όχι μόνο ανθρώπους από μειονότητες που επίσης προσπάθησαν να εξολοθρεύσουν (και άρα εμπίπτει στις περί ρατσισμού πρόνοιες των αθλητικών κανονισμών), όχι μόνο προσβάλλει και τη συνείδηση κάθε Έλληνα πατριώτη, αλλά προσβάλλει και τη συνείδηση κάθε ανθρώπου που δεν μπορεί να ανεχτεί και μόνο την υπόμνηση σε αυτές τις φρικτές ώρες της ανθρωπότητας.

Όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, όποιος πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνει, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι αποκομίζει από το φόρουμ μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Σήμερα υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο συλλογή υπογραφών με τίτλο: Τιμωρήστε παραδειγματικά τον Κατίδη, αλλά δίκαια

Η προτεινόμενη ποινή είναι (αντιγράφω):

«Προτείνεται να αρθεί ο ισόβιος αποκλεισμός και η διακοπή συμβολαίου του Γιώργου Κατίδη. Αντί αυτών να του επιβληθεί διετής αποβολή από τις εθνικές ομάδες και υψηλότατο πρόστιμο από την ομάδα του, με μερικές προϋποθέσεις: - Ο Γιώργος Κατίδης να πρωτοστατήσει σε εκστρατεία κατά φασισμού και ρατσισμού. - Να παρέχει επί δυο χρόνια κοινωφελή, εθελοντική, εργασία στην Ύπατη Αρμοστεία του ΟΗΕ για τους Πρόσφυγες και σε κέντρα μνήμης του ολοκαυτώματος και της ναζιστικής θηριωδίας. - Να μελετήσει άμεσα την ελληνική και ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία και κατόπιν με τη βοήθεια συμβούλων του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου να σχεδιάσει και υλοποιήσει διετές πρόγραμμα επισκέψεων σε γυμνάσια και λύκεια της χώρας. Να συνομιλεί με μαθητές για το λάθος του και να τους υποδεικνύει τα αδιέξοδα της μισαλλοδοξίας που κρύβουν φασισμός και ρατσισμός. Η σκληρή ποινή του Κατίδη, σε μια κοινωνία τόσο πολωμένη, αφήνει τη δυνατότητα πολιτικής εκμετάλλευσης από νεοναζιστικούς πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς. Μην το επιτρέψουμε.»

και θέλω απλώς να επισημάνω 2-3 πράγματα που θεωρώ ένδειξη της διάχυτης σύγχυσης στην ελληνική κοινωνία:

(1) Όπως εξήγησα πιο πάνω, από τη στιγμή που ο Κατίδης δεν είναι μέλος της Εθνικής Ανδρών αλλά της Ελπίδων, η διετής στέρηση από την Εθνική ομάδα (Ελπίδων, όπου τώρα είναι μέλος) είναι το ίδιο με ισόβια. Για να μπει στην Εθνική Ανδρών, θα πρέπει πρώτα να παίξει και μπαλίτσα.
(2) Το «υψηλότατο» πρόστιμο --πόσο, άραγε;-- σε σχέση με τη διακοπή συμβολαίου μια διαφορά έχουν πρακτικά: ότι η ΑΕΚ θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον παίκτη στους πέντε επίσημους αγώνες που της απέμειναν στη μάχη για να σωθεί από τον υποβιβασμό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, η «δίκαιη ποινή» της «εθελοντικής υποχρέωσης» να μάθει γράμματα, να καλογερέψει και να πρωτοστατήσει σε διάφορα προγράμματα κοινωνικής αναμόρφωσής του κτγμ σε άλλες νοοτροπίες και σε άλλες εποχές, καθόλου δημοκρατικές, παραπέμπουν.

Το ό,τι κάποιοι, καλόβολα δέχομαι, δείχνουν να μην καταλαβαίνουν καν ότι η κατανόηση και εφαρμογή των δημοκρατικών αρχών δεν μπορεί να είναι διαπραγματεύσιμη ποινή, το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα ανησυχητικό σημάδι για την κοινωνία μας.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 19, 2013)

Δεν θα σχολιάσω γιατί άργησα να δω αυτό το νήμα που το είχα παρατήσει εδώ και καιρό και τη συζήτησή σας για τον Κατίδη. Άλλωστε τα είπατε όλα παραπάνω. 

Θα ρωτήσω όμως: ποια ποινή θα ήταν δίκαιη, σωστή και λογική για τον Κατίδη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 19, 2013)

Να προσθέσω στα όσα πολύ σωστά είπε ο δόκτορας, ότι τέτοιου είδους ποινές -κοινωφελείς εργασίες κτλ- μπορούν να επιβληθούν μόνο από δικαστήρια. Δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα καμμιάς αθλητικής ομοσπονδίας να μάθει ιστορία στους παίκτες και στα σωματεία ούτε βέβαια μπορεί να επιβάλλει ποινές που δεν έχουν σχέση με το αντικείμενό τους. Είναι στο χέρι του αθλητή να κάνει κάτι από τα παραπάνω (ομιλίες, εθελοντισμό, κτλ). Κι έτσι πρέπει να 'ναι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, το να κάνει ομιλίες σε σχολεία, στα δικά μου αφτιά, ακούγεται οξύμωρο, γιατί ένας από τους λόγους που ο Κατίδης συμπεριφέρθηκε έτσι, οφείλεται σε προβλήματα παιδείας. Φυσικά γι' αυτό δεν είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνη η δημόσια εκπαίδευση, αλλά το μεριδιάκι ευθύνης της το έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

Άζι, οι δίκαιες, σωστές και λογικές ποινές είναι αυτές που προβλέπονται από τους νόμους και τους κανονισμούς και εφαρμόζονται με δίκαιο, σωστό και λογικό τρόπο από τα οικεία όργανα.

Αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει κράτος δικαίου.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 19, 2013)

> οι δίκαιες, σωστές και λογικές ποινές είναι αυτές που προβλέπονται από τους νόμους και τους κανονισμούς



Καλά εδώ δεν θα 'παιρνα και όρκο. Στο δεύτερο σκέλος της απάντησής σου, ναι. ;) 

Όσο για τον Κατίδη, πιστεύω πως σε μια εποχή νομιμοποίησης του ρατσισμού και του φιλοναζισμού, ίσως (δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς) πρέπει να αποτελέσει το παράδειγμα για να κοπούν τα φτερά σε επίδοξους φασίστες που θα "βγουν από την ντουλάπα". Αν πέσει στα μαλακά με πρόστιμα και άλλα τέτοια, τότε ο καθένας θα βγαίνει να πετάει μπανάνες (όπως κάνουν στους μαύρους ποδοσφαιριστές σε διάφορες χώρες), θα χαιρετάει ναζιστικά, θα εμφανιστούν αγκυλωτοί σταυροί και άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Δεν είναι το γήπεδο ο δημοκρατικότερος των χώρων, αλλά δεν μπορείς και να αφήσεις τέτοιες βλακείες (αν δεχτούμε ότι ήταν βλακεία του Κατίδη) να γίνονται μπροστά σε χιλιάδες κόσμου στο γήπεδο και την τηλεόραση. Είναι ένα μήνυμα προς πάσα κατεύθυνση. 

Και μια ερώτηση προς εσένα ή όποιον άλλο ξέρει: Αληθεύει ότι υπάρχει ποινή φυλάκισης στη Γερμανία για τέτοια παραπτώματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αληθεύει ότι υπάρχει ποινή φυλάκισης στη Γερμανία για τέτοια παραπτώματα;


*Ναι* (Wikipedia)

§ 86a StGB Use of Symbols of Unconstitutional Organizations
(1) Whoever:
1. domestically distributes or publicly uses, in a meeting or in writings (§ 11 subsection (3)) disseminated by him, symbols of one of the parties or organizations indicated in § 86 subsection (1), nos. 1, 2 and 4; or
2. produces, stocks, imports or exports objects which depict or contain such symbols for distribution or use domestically or abroad, in the manner indicated in number 1, shall be punished with imprisonment for not more than three years or a fine.

Πιο κάτω έχει αναλυτικό κατάλογο συμβόλων


----------



## bernardina (Mar 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αληθεύει ότι υπάρχει ποινή φυλάκισης στη Γερμανία για τέτοια παραπτώματα;



Κάπου διάβασα ότι ο ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός τιμωρείται στη Γερμανία με φυλάκιση. Δεν θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς το διάβασα, αλλά βλέπω να επιβεβαιώνεται, πχ εδώ κι εδώ.

Εδιτ: Με πρόλαβε ο δόκτορας. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 19, 2013)

Όσο εξαπλώνουν τη δράση τους σε όλο και περισσότερες περιοχές, κατανοούν ότι η άμεση επαφή με το - αμόρφωτο και απελπισμένο, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις - ακροατήριό τους έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τη δημοσιογραφική προβολή. Κλείνουν την πόρτα στους "απατεώνες" δημοσιογράφους και δουλεύουν στις γειτονιές, με δραστήριους τοπικούς πυρήνες. Μια ματιά στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Χρυσής Αυγής αποκαλύπτει ότι κάθε μέρα γίνονται δεκάδες εκδηλώσεις, συζητήσεις, ομιλίες βουλευτών, συγκεντρώσεις τροφίμων και πολλές ακόμη δράσεις, κυριολεκτικά σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα.

Τέρμα η θεωρία: οι χρυσαυγίτες δεν κάνουν αναλύσεις. Μοιράζουν τρόφιμα, οργανώνουν αιμοδοσίες, παρέχουν δωρεάν ιατρική φροντίδα, και στέλνουν τους βουλευτές τους να "δίνουν κουράγιο" σε κάθε γειτονιά - πλασάροντας περίτεχνα τη φασιστική και ρατσιστική προπαγάνδα τους κάτω από έναν ρητορικό μανδύα ενάντια στο μνημόνιο και τη διαφθορά.


Αν συνεχίσουν τα κόμματα, τα γκρουπούσκουλα, οι συνιστώσες και οι πάσης φύσεως "συλλογικότητες" να δρουν αποσπασματικά και μεμονωμένα, δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα. Ειδικά όσο κρύβουν μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες πίσω από τις αντιφασιστικές και αντιρατσιστικές τους πρωτοβουλίες. Οι μεν δεν θέλουν τους δε, γιατί είναι "μνημονιακοί". Οι άλλοι δεν θέλουν τους πρώτους γιατί είναι "ακραίοι". Κι ο καθένας στήνει τα δικά του, μικρά, ασήμαντα και τελείως αναποτελεσματικά πανηγυράκια κατά της φασιστικής απειλής.

Μα το αυγό του φιδιού εκκολάπτεται. Με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς, όταν οι "δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις" συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι πρέπει να δράσουν πραγματικά ενωμένες, ίσως να είναι αργά.

Για όλη την υπέροχη εμπειρία, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2013)

με καθυστέρηση τα σχόλιά μου:
Δόχτορα, τι πάει να πει όποιος λέει Χ/ διαφωνεί- συμφωνεί με το Υ κλπ δεν έχει θέση στη Λεξιλογία, όπου Χ, Υ δεν είναι γλωσσικό ζήτημα; Θα ζητηθεί στο εξής πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων για να γίνει κανείς μέλος;

Σχετικά με την πρόταση της συλλογής υπογραφών: εγώ το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα ήταν με τι προσόντα θα μελετήσει και θα κάνει ομιλίες ο νεαρός; Θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει από την πρώτη δημοτικού, οπότε όλα αυτά είναι για το μακρινό μέλλον και ανεφάρμοστα. 

Γερμανίες και νομοθεσίες εκεί: όντως. Επίσης πριν μερικά χρόνια είχαν επιχειρήσει η Λετονία, η Εσθονία κλπ να απαγορευτούν στην ΕΕ τα κομμουνιστικά σύμβολα. Ο κάθε λαός έχει τις δικές του ευαισθησίες. Κι εμείς έχουμε τις δικές μας, δεν χρειάζεται να υιοθετούμε των άλλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> με καθυστέρηση τα σχόλιά μου:
> 
> Δόχτορα, τι πάει να πει όποιος λέει Χ/ διαφωνεί- συμφωνεί με το Υ κλπ δεν έχει θέση στη Λεξιλογία, όπου Χ, Υ δεν είναι γλωσσικό ζήτημα; Θα ζητηθεί στο εξής πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων για να γίνει κανείς μέλος;



Καλό θα ήταν, ιδιαίτερα εσύ που είσαι πρόμαχος της δεύτερης άποψης, της τρίτης γνώμης κλπ κλπ, και αφού άργησες έτσι κι αλλιώς να γράψεις, να κοιτάζεις πριν απαντήσεις ποια είναι η τελική μορφή της τοποθέτησης κάποιου. Προφανώς περιορίστηκες στην αρχική δική μου, όπως θα ήρθε στο ταχυδρομείο σου, που έδινε πραγματικά αυτή την εντύπωση και την οποία διόρθωσα, έτσι:



drsiebenmal said:


> Όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, όποιος πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνει, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι αποκομίζει από το φόρουμ μας.



Διαφορετικά, υποπίπτεις και εσύ στο παράπτωμα που σου αρέσει να στηλιτεύεις σε άλλους, ότι παίρνουν φόρα και λένε αδιαφορώντας για το τι λέει, τελικά, ο συνομιλητής τους.

Εξακολουθείς να χρωστάς μια απάντηση: πώς χαρακτηρίζεις τον συγκεκριμένο χαιρετισμό. Με την ευκαιρία, μπορείς και να απαντήσεις στο καινούργιο θέμα που έβαλες, δηλαδή αν εννοείς ότι ο δικός μας λαός (που έχει «τις δικές του ευαισθησίες») είναι αναίσθητος στην επίδειξη των ναζιστικών συμβόλων; 

Και τελικά, εξακολουθεί να με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω τι αποκομίζει από τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ όποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει ο χαιρετισμός που χρησιμοποίησε ο αθλητής Κατίδης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2013)

> Καλό θα ήταν, ιδιαίτερα εσύ που είσαι πρόμαχος της δεύτερης άποψης, της τρίτης γνώμης κλπ κλπ, και αφού άργησες έτσι κι αλλιώς να γράψεις, να κοιτάζεις πριν απαντήσεις ποια είναι η τελική μορφή της τοποθέτησης κάποιου. Προφανώς περιορίστηκες στην αρχική δική μου, όπως θα ήρθε στο ταχυδρομείο σου, που έδινε πραγματικά αυτή την εντύπωση και την οποία διόρθωσα, έτσι:



Δεν είμαι συνδρομήτρια, τα διαβάζω όλα στον ιστό, οπότε το τελικό είδα και σχολίασα. 



> Εξακολουθείς να χρωστάς μια απάντηση: πώς χαρακτηρίζεις τον συγκεκριμένο χαιρετισμό. Με την ευκαιρία, μπορείς και να απαντήσεις στο καινούργιο θέμα που έβαλες, δηλαδή αν εννοείς ότι ο δικός μας λαός (που έχει «τις δικές του ευαισθησίες») είναι αναίσθητος στην επίδειξη των ναζιστικών συμβόλων;



Από τον συγκεκριμένο ποδοσφαιριστή, ένδειξη βλακείας και ασχετοσύνης. Από άλλους γενικότερα, περισσότερο με παραξενεύει που τη βρίσκουν με τα σύμβολα και μου θυμίζουν οπαδούς θρησκευτικής αίρεσης κι όχι πολιτικής ιδεολογίας. Ίσως αυτό να ήταν το ζητούμενο, βέβαια. 
Όσο για τα δικά μας, ο δικός μας λαός δεν έχασε στον Β'ΠΠ, ούτε ζήτησε άφεση αμαρτιών με τη δαιμονοποίηση των πολιτικών του αρχηγών (αυτό το κανει τώρα) ούτε περασε τα τελευταία 70 χρόνια να αυτομαστιγώνεται. Η δασκάλα μου των γερμανικών είχε πει ότι στη Γερμανία δεν λες ποτέ ότι κάποιος είναι δεξιός (πολιτικά) γιατί είναι παρεξηγήσιμο. Στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ταυτόσιμη έννοια ο δεξιός κι ο ακροδεξιός. 
Πολύ θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κι άλλα παραδέιγματα, αλλά δεν έχω διάθεση να κάθομαι να γράφω μακρυνάρια. Συνοπτικά: στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στην πολιτική ορθότητα. Κι αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι ευαίσθητοι είναι πιο σωστοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 20, 2013)

Και η εύθυμη πλευρά του... (όπως στο Mad παλαιότερα αν θυμάστε) από το φατσοβιβλίο: 

"Ο Κατίδης δεν έκανε τίποτα, ρε παιδιά. Απλώς πρόβαρε τον χαιρετισμό που θα έχουμε όλοι μετά την πλήρη υποταγή μας στη Γερμανία!" 

Ελπίζω να μη θιχτεί κανένας τώρα... Πλάκα κάνουν και είναι χαρακτηριστικό της φυλής μας...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2013)

Διάβαζα αυτές τις μέρες διάφορα σχόλια για το ότι σπρώχνεται, λέει, ο κάθε Κατίδης στη Χρυσή Αυγή εξαιτίας των υπερβολικών αντιδράσεων, και μετά διάβασα Τέσσερα μικρά σχόλια για την υπόθεση Κατίδη... 
Του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη: "Όχι ρε! Τώρα με την ποινή θα στείλουν τον Κατίδη στη Χρυσή Αυγή! Δηλαδή θα τον αναγκάσουν να εγκαταλείψει τους Οικολόγους Πράσινους;​


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2013)

Πειθαρχική δίωξη σε βάρος του Κατίδη από τον αθλητικό εισαγγελέα

Με βάση το άρθρο 23 του πειθαρχικού κώδικα της ΕΠΟ ασκήθηκε η δίωξη, λέει:

Άρθρο 23
Ρατσισμός​1. Οποιοσδήποτε δημόσια μειώνει, μεροληπτεί κατά ή αμαυρώνει οποιονδήποτε με τρόπο δυσφημιστικό εξαιτίας της φυλής, του χρώματος, της γλώσσας, της θρησκείας ή της εθνοτικής προελεύσεώς του, ή διαπράξει οποιαδήποτε άλλη ρατσιστική ή περιφρονητική, πράξη, θα τιμωρείται με αποκλεισμό πέντε (5) αγωνιστικών τουλάχιστον. Επιπλέον ο παραβάτης θα τιμωρείται με απαγόρευση εισόδου σε οποιαδήποτε γήπεδα και χρηματική ποινή ύψους δώδεκα χιλιάδων ευρώ (12.000) τουλάχιστον. Εάν ο παραβάτης είναι αξιωματούχος ομάδας, η χρηματική ποινή θα ανέρχεται σε δέκα οκτώ χιλιάδες ευρώ (18.000) τουλάχιστον.

2. α)
Εάν αξιωματούχοι ή και ποδοσφαιριστές ομάδας διαπράξουν ρατσιστική ή περιφρονητική πράξη, όπως περιγράφεται στην παρ. 1 του παρόντος, ο αγώνας κατακυρώνεται υπέρ της αντίπαλης ομάδας και η υπαίτια ομάδα τιμωρείται με χρηματική ποινή, η οποία για μεν τις ΠΑΕ ανέρχεται από είκοσι χιλιάδες (20.000) ευρώ έως ογδόντα χιλιάδες (80.000) ευρώ, για δε τα σωματεία από χίλια (1.000) ευρώ έως πέντε χιλιάδες (5.000) ευρώ. Σε περίπτωση δεύτερης παράβασης, εκτός της κατά τα άνω απώλειας του αγώνα, η παραπάνω χρηματική ποινή θα διπλασιάζεται και σε περίπτωση νέας (τρίτης) παράβασης, η ομάδα θα υποβιβάζεται στην λήξη του οικείου πρωταθλήματος.
β) Εάν φίλαθλοι μιας ομάδας διαπράξουν ρατσιστικές ή περιφρονητικές πράξεις όπως περιγράφεται στην παρ. 1, το αρμόδιο όργανο θα επιβάλλει χρηματική ποινή στην ομάδα που υποστηρίζουν οι φίλαθλοι αυτοί, ύψους δέκα οκτώ χιλιάδων ευρώ (18.000) τουλάχιστον και ανεξάρτητα από υπαίτιες ή μη, πράξεις ή παραλείψεις αυτών. 
γ) Οποιοσδήποτε θεατής που διαπράττει τα παραπτώματα που καθορίζονται στην παρ. 1 του παρόντος άρθρου, θα τιμωρείται με ποινή απαγόρευσης εισόδου στα γήπεδα για δύο (2) έτη τουλάχιστον. 
3. Οι ποινές που επιβάλλονται με βάση το παρόν άρθρο δύναται να μειωθούν ή ακόμη και αναιρεθούν εάν ο εν λόγω ποδοσφαιριστής, η ομάδα είναι σε θέση να αποδείξει ότι δεν ήταν υπεύθυνος (-η) ή ήταν υπεύθυνος (-η) σε μικρό βαθμό για
τις εν λόγω παραβάσεις, ή εάν υπάρχουν σημαντικά απαλλακτικά περιστατικά, ιδιαίτερα δε εάν οι παραβάσεις προκλήθηκαν σκόπιμα ώστε να αναγκάσουν την επιβολή των προβλεπομένων ποινών σε έναν ποδοσφαιριστή ή μία ομάδα. Η διαδικασία για την αξιολόγηση των απαλλακτικών περιστάσεων θα διέπεται από τις διατάξεις του παρόντος κανονισμού.​

(Έμαθα ότι και το ντόπινγκ το λένε _φαρμακοδιέγερση_ :))


----------



## bernardina (Mar 20, 2013)

Από το λίκνο που δίνει η Παλ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2013)

Τι, δεν είπαμε _όχι_ στους Τούρκους; Και τότε τι γιορτάζουμε την Καθαρά Δευτέρα; :twit:


----------



## SBE (Mar 20, 2013)

Είστε όλοι άσχετοι, ως γνωστό στους Τούρκους είπαμε Μολών Λαβέ στην Κορυτσά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Αθώο έκρινε η ΕΠΟ τον Γιώργο Κατίδη

Δεν χρίζει [sic!] _*περαιτέρω*_ τιμωρίας ο Γιώργος Κατίδης για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο πανηγύρισε το γκολ του Αντώνη Πετρόπουλου στον αγώνα της ΑΕΚ στην έδρα του Άρη, όπως αποφάσισε η Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή της ΕΠΟ.
Η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση προηγήθηκε του περιβόητου χαιρετισμού στο τέρμα που πέτυχε ο 20χρονος επιθετικός στο πρόσφατο παιχνίδι με την Βέροια στο ΟΑΚΑ.

Ωστόσο, το αρμόδιο όργανο της ομοσπονδίας έκρινε πως ο διεθνής άσος είναι αθώος και δεν έκανε κάτι το μεμπτό και απαλλάχθηκε των κατηγοριών.

Υπενθυμίζεται πως _*την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη έχει οριστεί η απολογία του Κατίδη και της ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ για την ακατανόητη ενέργεια του παίκτη στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο, όταν έδωσε τη νίκη στην ομάδα του*_


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Άλλο αθώος κι άλλο δεν χρειάζεται άλλη τιμωρία. Η πρώτη κι η τρίτη παράγραφος είναι αντιφατικές. Ή εγω δεν κατάλαβα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Εδώ το εξηγεί καλύτερα:

Η πειθαρχική επιτροπή της ΕΠΟ αθώωσε το Γιώργο Κατίδη για τον πανηγυρισμό του στο ματς με τον Άρη, δευτερόλεπτα μετά την ισοφάριση της Ένωσης με το γκολ του Αντώνη Πετρόπουλου.

Η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση *προηγήθηκε* του ναζιστικού χαιρετισμού του 20χρονου στο παιχνίδι με τη Βέροια και το αρμόδιο όργανο της Ομοσπονδίας έκρινε ότι ο διεθνής άσσος δεν έκανε κάτι το μεμπτό στο «Κλεάνθης Βικελίδης». 

Την προσεχή Πέμπτη έχει οριστεί η απολογία του Κατίδη και της ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ για την ενέργειά του στο παιχνίδι με τη Βέροια, όπου εκεί σαφώς τα πράγματα θα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Τα σημαντικά προβλήματα του ελληνικού λαού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Α ρε, θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του Καραϊσκάκη — του ήρωα, όχι του γηπέδου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2013)

Ο Κατίδης ...γίνεται μόδα στα ελληνικά γήπεδα!, Νέος ναζιστικού τύπου χαιρετισμός σε αγώνα τοπικού πρωταθλήματος στην Αχαΐα.

Καταρχήν, θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ο πανηγυρισμός αυτός δεν είναι ναζιστικός. Είναι αρχαίος ελληνικός χαιρετισμός και πολλοί δεν το ξέρουν. ​
Είναι επειδή είναι κρυφός, γι' αυτό. Τον χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Ελ για να αναγνωρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον, μην κοιτάς που μετά μ' αυτόν χαιρετούσαν οι Ναζί τον Χίτλερ.

Με την χθεσινή μου κίνηση, ήθελα να εκφράσω την συμπαράστασή μου προς ένα 20χρονο παιδί που μια ολόκληρη Ελλάδα έπεσε πάνω, χωρίς να έχει κάνει κάτι και χωρίς καν να ακουστεί η άποψή του. ​

Δεν έκανε τίποτα, απλώς χαιρέτησε ναζιστικά. Επίσης, δεν ακούστηκε η άποψή του, απλώς έκανε δηλώσεις σε κανάλια πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας και δημοσίευσε μετά και σχετική ανακοίνωση που δημοσιεύτηκε σε εφημερίδες πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας και κυκλοφορεί παντού στο ίντερνετ. Φίμωση!

Ήθελαν να βγάλουν το άχτι τους πάνω του. ​
Γιατί η Ελλάδα, που έχει άχτι κάποιον που δεν ξέρουμε ποιος είναι για λόγους που ούτε αυτοί ξέρουμε ποιοι είναι, έτσι το βγάζει το άχτι της, μαζεύεται και κατακρίνει αθώους ποδοσφαιριστές για πράξεις που δεν έκαναν. Έτσι και τον Κατίδη, τον καταδίκασε για μια πράξη που δεν έκανε. Ή μήπως την έκανε, αλλά ο χαιρετισμός δεν ήταν ναζιστικός αλλά αρχαιοελληνικός; Μπερδεύτηκα.

Ζούμε σε μια χούντα. ​
...δήλωσε ο ποδοσφαιριστής Σπύρος Σούγλερης από τα χουντικά κρατητήρια στην Πάτρα, ανάμεσα στην Αστραπή και το Λιμνοχώρι, όπου τον βασανίζουν νυχθημερόν βάζοντάς τον να παίζει σε ερασιτεχνικά πρωταθλήματα, ενώ είναι εμφανές ότι θα έπρεπε να παίζει στην Τσέλσι και ότι σιωνιστικά κέντρα του έχουν στερήσει το δικαίωμά του να κάνει τον κάθε Μέσι σκόνη με το ποδοσφαιρικό του ταλέντο.

Από την στιγμή που τιμωρούν ένα παιδί που χωρίς καν να δικαιολογηθεί δεν είναι δημοκρατία αλλά ναζισμός. ​
Αυτό είναι ναζισμός, να τιμωρείς έναν παίκτη με βάση τους κανονισμούς στους οποίους γνωρίζει ότι πρέπει να υπακούει, όχι να καις Εβραίους, Τσιγγάνους, ομοφυλόφιλους και ΑμεΑ στους φούρνους. 

Υποστήριξη στον παίκτη ήταν αυτό που έκανα και σε έναν παίκτη που τον πάω. Δεν είναι ένδειξη ως προς τις πολιτικές μου απόψεις.​
Προς θεού, όλοι καταλάβαμε ότι ψηφίζεις ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ, είναι προφανές. Απλώς χαιρετάς ναζιστικά για να υποστηρίξεις την πράξη ενός παίκτη που τιμωρήθηκε από το ναζιστικό καθεστώς της Ελλάδας για μια πράξη που δεν έκανε, χωρίς να του δοθεί η δυνατότητα να απολογηθεί για αυτήν την πράξη (που δεν έκανε, είπαμε).

Καταλήγω τελικά ότι κακώς λυπήθηκα τον Κατίδη, και νομίζω ότι η ενδεδειγμένη αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων περιστατικών είναι με όλη την αυστηρότητα του νόμου. Κυρίως επειδή οι οπαδοί της ΧΑ αποδεικνύονται θρασύδειλα ανθρωπάκια, τα οποία αντί να παραδεχτούν την εκάστοτε πράξη τους, προσπαθούν να την αρνηθούν, ή να την στολίσουν για να της αλλάξουν περιεχόμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Τώρα εγώ φταίω που θα πω ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι καραγκιόζης;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα εγώ φταίω που θα πω ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι καραγκιόζης;


Γιατί να φταις, δηλαδή; Περιμένεις να σου φέρει κανείς από μάς αντίλογο; Εδώ που τα λέμε... μάλλον επιεική σε βρίσκω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Τα χρυσαβγουλάκια του φιδιού σκάνε ένα ένα. Ήταν να μην πάρει αέρα το πρώτο...

Εκείνο που με συναρπάζει, όμως, είναι η θρασυδειλία τους. Το κοινό τους γνώρισμα, είτε είναι βουλευτές είτε "αθλητές" ογδόης ανθυποκατηγορίας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 26, 2013)

Οι χρυσαυγίτες το 'παν και το 'καναν...Συγκεντρώθηκαν έξω από το Μέγκα τη Δευτέρα 25 Μαρτίου και έκαναν έκτροπα. Σύμφωνα, μάλιστα, με το aixmi.gr που ανήκει στον γενικό διευθυντή ειδήσεων του MEGA, Χρήστο Παναγιωτόπουλο, ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του κόμματος Χρήστος Παππάς κατούρησε έξω από την είσοδο του καναλιού!
Εδώ
και εδώ

Όντως έγιναν τέτοια αίσχη; Το Μέγκα έβγαλε σχετική ανακοίνωση; Είδατε τίποτα; Μιλάμε για κανιβαλισμούς πρώτης τάξης...


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Και αυγά και κατούρημα; Ο _χρυσαυγίτης_ αποκτά νέο νόημα...


(Όχι, το Μέγκα δεν μας απασχόλησε με το θέμα.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Προσκύνημα Χρυσαυγιτών, στο σημείο που ούρησε ο Χ. Παππάς!
Το μνημείο -που φτιάχτηκε για να θυμίζει το μέρος που ο μερακλής Χρυσαυγίτης έκανε την ανάγκη του- έχει ήδη ανακηρυχθεί μέρος της παγκόσμιας πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς και προσελκύει πλήθος πιστούς που έρχονται να φιλήσουν το ιερό σημείο!







Το άγαλμα που φιλοτέχνησε ο γνωστός χρυσαυγίτης καλλιτέχνης Κώστας Κύστης και κατορθώνει να κάνει τα ούρα να πέφτουν σε σχήμα αγκυλωτού σταυρού!
Επιτέλους, οι πιστοί Χρυσαυγίτες απέκτησαν κι εκείνοι έναν ιερό χώρο λατρείας, για να μαζεύονται και να προσκυνούν όλοι μαζί, ενώ προσεύχονται.
Πρόκειται για το σημείο όπου τα ούρα του προφήτη και κοινοβουλευτικού εκπροσώπου τους ξεχύθηκαν και πλημμύρισαν το πλακόστρωτο, έξω από το Mega, εκείνο το σημαδιακό απόγευμα της 25ης Μαρτίου, μέσα σε παραλήρημα ενθουσιασμού από τους πιστούς, που βίωσαν ιερή συγκίνηση.
Ήδη, δεκάδες πιστοί από όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας, καταφθάνουν στην είσοδο του καναλιού για να αγγίξουν λίγο από το νερό του συντριβανιού, που ο θρύλος λέει ότι περιέχει υπολείμματα από τα ούρα του Χρήστου Παππά.
Σύμφωνα με το ιερό βιβλίο της «Χρυσής Αυγής», τη «Χρυσή Βροχή», οι πιστοί κατουρητές (πρόκειται για εσωκομματική αίρεση) που βρίσκονται εκεί, καλούνται να γονατίσουν με το κεφάλι στραμμένο προς το σημείο της ούρησης του Χρήστου Παππά και να προσευχηθούν, επαναλαμβάνοντας συνθήματα κατά των τούρκικων σειρών.
Πολλοί είναι οι μπαμπάδες που φέρνουν εκεί τα παιδιά τους και τους λένε την ιστορία του γενναίου Χρυσαυγίτη, που όχι μόνο τόλμησε να τη βγάλει μπροστά σε τόσο κόσμο, αλλά αψήφισε και τις κάμερες ασφαλείας που τον κατέγραφαν!
Κανείς, βέβαια, δεν παραλείπει να αναφέρει ότι ο ηρωικός κατουρλής, στη συνέχεια, όχι μόνο δεν την τίναξε, αλλά χωρίς να πλύνει τα χέρια του, άρχισε να δέχεται ενθουσιώδεις χειραψίες.
Γύρω από τον τόπο λατρείας, δεκάδες μικροπωλητές πουλάνε νερό και άλλα διουρητικά στους πιστούς, καθώς θεωρείται τυχερός όποιος -μετά το προσκύνημα- θελήσει να κατουρήσει. Επίσης, πουλάνε τα ιερά βιβλία του Χρήστου Παππά «Χιπ-Χιπ Ούρα», «Συχνουρία», «Ουρολοίμωξη» και «Ούριος Άνεμος».
Τέλος, πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που ζητάνε να αγοράσουν ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι από το «κατουρημένο νερό», γιατί φήμες θέλουν να έχει μαγικές ικανότητες και να βοηθάει όποιον το πάρει να θεραπευτεί, ακόμα και να βγάλει μαλλιά.
Ήδη, πάντως, οι βουλευτές που βρίσκονταν εκείνο το βράδυ μαζί με τον κ. Παππά, γυρίζουν στην επαρχία και κατουράνε το λόγο του, από χωριό σε χωριό, προσκαλώντας όσους τους πιστεύουν να τους ακολουθήσουν.

(Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό αποτελεί προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε το υπεύθυνα)


Πώς το έλεγε εκείνο το παλιό καλό σύνθημα; Ένα γέλιο θα σας θάψει; Κάπως έτσι...


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Για τον βουλευτή θα μπορούμε πια να πούμε: Μα αυτός δεν είναι πολιτικός: είναι *καρικατούρα πολιτικού*!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2013)

Ή "Παππά, είσαι η μαστούρα μας -ούρα μας -ούρα μας!" :lol:


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Βαρβαρότητες. Πρέπει να παίρνει βαρβιτουρικά ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2013)

Μόνο βαρβιτουρικά; Και αντικαταθλιπτικά για την καψούρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τα χρυσαβγουλάκια του φιδιού σκάνε ένα ένα. Ήταν να μην πάρει αέρα το πρώτο...



Αυτός μάλλον θα είναι απ' την Χρυσαυγή Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

"Αγνοείται" η Βούλα Παπαχρήστου

Και ρωτάω εγώ τώρα... από το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν πληρώνεται η κυρία;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2013)

Γερμανία: Όλοι αρνούνται να παραχωρήσουν τον χώρο τους για το συνέδριο των νεοναζί. 
Η Die Linke σχεδιάζει συναυλία την ίδια μέρα που θα κάνουν το συνέδριό τους (που θα γίνει στο πάρκινγκ ενός μέλους).

Στην Ελλάδα, εντωμεταξύ, το ξενοδοχείο President παραχώρησε αίθουσα για τα μαθήματα ελληνικής ιστορίας της Χρυσής Βροχής, συγγνώμη, Αυγής, και διαβάζω και δημοσιεύματα ότι χρηματοδοτείται από Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Ελπίζω να μην είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

Έλληνες εφοπλιστές; Μήπως επιχειρηματίες; (Λιακόπουλος και ΣΙΑ).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2013)

Guardian: Ελληνες εφοπλιστές χρηματοδοτούν την Χρυσή Αυγή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

Ενώ θεωρώ την Γκάρντιαν κορυφαία εφημερίδα, για τα άρθρα της που σχετίζονται με την Ελλάδα έχω ανάμεικτη άποψη. Άλλες φορές είναι right on the money κι άλλες φορές είναι αναπαραγωγή φημολογιών, πράγμα που δεν αρμόζει σε μια σοβαρή εφημερίδα αυτού του βεληνεκούς. Όπως και να 'χει, αν και δεν αποκλείω φυσικά την ανάμειξη εφοπλιστών, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιος Έλληνας εφοπλιστής θα υποστήριζε την ΧΑ και για ποιον λόγο. Απ' την μια ελπίζω σε διάψευση, απ' την άλλην με εκνευρίζει που οι δημοσιογράφοι νιώθουν την ανάγκη να μεταφέρουν ανεπιβεβαίωτες και μη συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το άρθρο της Guardian αναφέρει, κάπου στη μέση:

Amid rumours of backing from wealthy shipowners, it has succeeded in opening party offices across Greece.

Θα έλεγα ότι αυτό έχει διαφορά από το να κάνεις _τίτλο_:
*Guardian: Ελληνες εφοπλιστές χρηματοδοτούν την Χρυσή Αυγή*

Η μια (η Helena Smith) αναφέρει φήμες, που μπορεί να μην είναι φήμες, αλλά πληροφορίες που δεν μπορεί να αναφέρει χωρίς να την τρέχουν, και το Βήμα το κάνει σίγουρο τίτλο με πηγή την αγγλική εφημερίδα. Η γνωστή δεοντολογία. Ωστόσο, δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου περίεργο να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Αρκεί ένας εφοπλιστής με την κατάλληλη χαλαρή βίδα για να έχουμε «φήμες» και μετά «είδηση» και τίτλο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το άρθρο της Guardian αναφέρει, κάπου στη μέση:
> 
> Amid rumours of backing from wealthy shipowners, it has succeeded in opening party offices across Greece.
> 
> ...



Σ' ευχαριστώ που μ' έβγαλες από τον κόπο. Έτσι ακριβώς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Σχετικά με τη Γκάρντιαν: συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγενή. 
Η Έλενα Σμιθ με εκνευρίζει γιατί κάνει πολύ τεμπέλικα ρεπορτάζ, η μόνη προσβασή της στην ελληνική πολιτική είναι μέσω ΠΑΣΟΚ κι αυτό φαίνεται σε όποιον παρακολουθεί ποιούς παίρνει συνέντευξη- βέβαια τώρα με το ΠΑΣΟΚ έξω από τα πράγματα δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει. 
Και επιπλέον η Γκάρντιαν από τότε που ξεκίνησε η οικονομική κρίση στην Ελλάδα δίνει βήμα σε κάθε άσχετο που δηλώνει αριστερός, αναρχοαυτόνομος, αντιεξουσιαστής και αντι-οτιδήποτε, χωρίς να ελέγχει αν έχουν σώας τας φρένας ή αν ξέρουν για τι πράμα μιλάνε (και επειδή τη Σμιθ έχουν στην Αθήνα, προφανώς η Σμιθ τους ξεθάβει και τους τους στέλνει). 

Κι επειδή κι εγώ ξέρω πράγματα για τους ανταποκριτές και τους δημοσιογράφους της Γκάρντιαν που δεν μπορώ να τα γράψω χωρίς να με τρέχουνε. σταματάω εδώ


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Τώρα, σχετικά με το ποιούς χρηματοδοτούν οι εφοπλιστές: υπάρχουν πολλοί λεφτάδες στην Ελλάδα που χρηματοδοτούν οποιοδήποτε κόμμα, πολιτικό σχηματισμό κλπ "για παν ενδεχόμενο", πόσο μάλλον κόμματα που εκπροσωπούνται στη Βουλή. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η χρηματοδότηση έχει σκοπό την εκλογή του κόμματος. Και σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχει σχέση με τις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις του δωρητή. 

Οι άλλοι που κάνουν το συνέδριο στο πάρκιγκ, πόσοι είναι; πέντε άτομα; Όσες κι οι θέσεις του αυτοκινήτου;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2013)

Καμιά 400ριά, λέει το παρακάτω άρθρο του Σπίγκελ:
 Unwanted Guests: Far-Right NPD to Hold Convention in Parking Lot 

Από εκεί:
Some 400 NPD members are expected to attend the party conference in the tent. However, the tent has yet to be erected and it's unclear how they will be able to access the parking lot because the adjoining road has been dug up for major construction work, which is scheduled to last until next Tuesday.​Αυτά είναι: όλως τυχαίως, ουπς, έπρεπε να γίνουν έργα στο δρόμο :devil:


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτά είναι: όλως τυχαίως, ουπς, έπρεπε να γίνουν έργα στο δρόμο :devil:



Αυτές οι συμπτώσεις είναι που κάνουν τους άλλους να μοιάζουν μάρτυρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

*Ποινή πέντε αγωνιστικών στον Κατίδη*


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Ιδέα μου ή είναι πολύ ελαφριά ποινή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Η πρώτη παράγραφος από εκεί που παρέπεμψα:

Με ποινή «χάδι» τιμωρήθηκε ο Γιώργος Κατίδης για το ναζιστικό χαιρετισμό στη νίκη της ΑΕΚ επί της Βέροιας στις 16 Μαρτίου. Συγκεκριμένα με ποινή πέντε αγωνιστικών, τη μικρότερη δυνατή που προβλεπόταν από τον κανονισμό, τιμωρήθηκε ο 20χρονος μεσοεπιθετικός από την πειθαρχική επιτροπή της ΕΠΟ, ενώ η ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ απαλλάχθηκε, ως αναμενόταν, από οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη. [...]


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2013)

*Το μάθημα της Δρέσδης*
Μιχάλης Τσιντσίνης
Τα Νέα, 08/04/2013

Ο,τι κι αν δοκίμασαν στην αρχή ήταν λάθος. Οι νεοναζί του NPD, που μόλις είχαν εκλεγεί στη Βουλή της Σαξονίας, έβγαιναν πάντα κερδισμένοι. Oι αντιδράσεις των υπόλοιπων κομμάτων στις αντικοινοβουλευτικές προκλήσεις όξυναν απλώς τον αντίκτυπό τους.
Είτε αποχωρούσαν συμβολικά, είτε έστρεφαν επιδεικτικά τις πλάτες τους στον ομιλητή του NPD, οι βουλευτές συμμετείχαν ως ακούσιος θίασος στο σόου των φασιστών. «Μας διαπόμπευαν», παραδέχεται σήμερα, εννιά χρόνια μετά, μιλώντας στην «Zeit» ο πρόεδρος της Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας του CDU Ρίκο Γκέμπχαρτ.

Πώς απεγκλωβίστηκαν από αυτό το τέλμα τα κόμματα του «δημοκρατικού τόξου»; Εκαναν το αυτονόητο. Κάθησαν όλοι - Σοσιαλδημοκράτες, Συντηρητικοί, Πράσινοι κι Αριστεροί - σε ένα τραπέζι. Και συμφώνησαν σε τρεις αφόρητα πεζές, πλην καίριες, ενέργειες: πρώτον, κάθε φορά που θα υποβάλλει ερώτηση ένας νεοναζί, δεν θα του απαντά μόνο η κυβέρνηση, αλλά και εκπρόσωπος της αντιπολίτευσης. Δεύτερον, όλες οι προτάσεις νόμου που θα καταθέτει το NPD, θα καταψηφίζονται ομόφωνα. Τρίτον, κανείς δεν θα παίρνει μέρος σε εκδηλώσεις εκτός Κοινοβουλίου, στις οποίες θα συμμετέχουν βουλευτές του NPD.
Ούτε ηθικολογίες, ούτε διαγωνισμοί δημοκρατικής ευαισθησίας, ούτε τάχα μου οργισμένοι φιλιππικοί. Αθόρυβη, μεθοδική, στυγνή απομόνωση.

Η συμφωνία τηρήθηκε. Το ποσοστό του NPD στις εκλογές που ακολούθησαν μειώθηκε από το 9,8% στο 5,6% και βαίνει σύμφωνα με τα γκάλοπ μειούμενο.
*Μια τέτοια συμφωνία προϋποθέτει ότι κανείς δεν διεκδικεί μονοπώλιο στον αντιφασισμό. *Μια τέτοια συμφωνία είναι ανέφικτη όσο οι υλακές της εμφυλιακής μισαλλοδοξίας ρυπαίνουν τη δημόσια ζωή.

Όσο αργεί μια τέτοια συμφωνία, η Βουλή θα λειτουργεί ως θέατρο των εχθρών της.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

........................
.............................
Ποια είναι λοιπόν αυτή η ακαταμάχητη γοητεία της Χρυσής Αυγής; Νομίζω το βασικό είναι η αμεσότητα, η αίσθηση που καλλιεργούν ότι πρόκειται για τους ανθρώπους της διπλανής πόρτας που λένε απλά καθημερινά πράγματα που όλοι σκέφτονται μέσα τους. Η ξένη ανταποκρίτρια εξεπλάγη από το πόσο ταχύτατα βουλευτές του κόμματος δέχθηκαν να της μιλήσουν και ήρθαν από τις εκλογικές τους περιφέρειες στην Αθήνα για τη συνέντευξη. Της επέτρεψαν να δει τα γραφεία, να μιλήσει με στελέχη και να καταγράψει τις συγκεντρώσεις τους. «Κανένα κόμμα στην Ευρώπη δεν έχει αντιδράσει έτσι μέχρι τώρα» μου είπε.
Της έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι την άκουσαν, ότι δεν ήταν ξύλινοι. Έκανα πλάκα, την κέρασαν και ένα «φασιστικό» καφέ για να τους θυμάται. Όσο περνούσαν οι ημέρες της στην Αθήνα και έκανε το ρεπορτάζ της φαινόταν από το πρόσωπό της ότι όλο αυτό την βασάνιζε μέσα της.
Μάταια προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω τις θέσεις του κόμματος, τις επιθέσεις κατά των μεταναστών, τα φυλλάδια που εξυμνούσαν τον Χίτλερ. «Καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες και τα ξέρω. Κρίνοντας όμως μόνο από την εμπειρία μου δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω, δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσημο που μου μένει από τις συναντήσεις αυτές είναι αρνητικό ή θετικό» μου εκμυστηρεύθηκε όταν συζητούσαμε το θέμα. Ίσως εκεί να βρίσκεται και το κλειδί πίσω από την ανοδική πορεία του κόμματος. Ότι τελικά το κομμάτι της πολιτικής ιδεολογίας φαίνεται πως αφορά εμάς τους αναλυτές, τους δημοσιογράφους ή τους πολιτικούς. Δεν αφορά όμως τους εξαθλιωμένους συμπολίτες μας που έχουν χάσει την ελπίδα τους – και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν τους αφορά κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο που εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν αφορούσε τους ψηφοφόρους η ιδεολογική συνέπεια των κομμάτων αλλά οι παροχές που τους προσέφεραν. Αυτή η αποπολιτικοποίηση της πολιτικής ζωής είναι η μήτρα του προβλήματος, είναι αυτή που γέννησε τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Είναι η εικόνα της θείτσας που βαράει τα κατσαρολικά και θέλει να καεί η Βουλή και που μετά από μια εβδομάδα κάνει τους Αγανακτισμένους λαϊκή εμποροπανήγυρη με μαλλί της γριάς και σουβλάκια.
Υπάρχει όμως και η αντίφαση- η ταύτιση με τον απλό άνθρωπο φτάνει μέχρι την ενστικτώδη αντίδραση στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν προχωρά σε προτάσεις βελτίωσής της. Κανένας Χρυσαυγίτης δεν έχει απαντήσει ποτέ για κανένα συγκεκριμένο μέτρο, από το φορολογικό μέχρι το ασφαλιστικό και από τη δανειακή σύμβαση μέχρι τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα.
Τι έχουμε λοιπόν; Αυτή την λαϊκή να ταυτίζεται με τον λαϊκιστικό λόγο του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος. Όχι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του Καμμένου ή του plan B αλλά της Χρυσής Αυγής. *Αυτός είναι ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος της φασιστικής ιδεολογίας. Να λέει πράγματα αυτονόητα, απλά. Να μισεί τους εχθρούς που βλέπουν όλοι. Απεχθάνεται τη σύνθετη και πολυεπίπεδη σκέψη γιατί ακριβώς μια τέτοια σκέψη θα αποκάλυπτε τις εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις της ίδιας της ιδεολογίας. Θέλει τον «απλό άνθρωπο» και τη δικτατορία της αντίληψής του πάνω στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Επενδύει πάνω στην ψυχολογική ανάγκη του ατόμου να αποποιηθεί τις ευθύνες του για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Εσύ κι εγώ δεν φταίμε, δεν είδαμε, δεν συμμετείχαμε στο πάρτι του ευρώ. Αυτό είναι το αίσθημα της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορούν να εξηγήσουν την κρίση και η πραγματικότητα είναι τόσο περίπλοκη που δεν προσφέρει μια καθαρή σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού. Εκεί ανθεί η συνωμοσιολογία και η ανάγκη για τιμωρία των «ενόχων». Η ρεαλιστική προοπτική μιας τέτοιας τιμωρίας είναι το βασικό που δίνει στους ψηφοφόρους η Χρυσή Αυγή που δεν προσέφερε τόσα χρόνια η Αριστερά.*
Όταν η δημοσιογράφος ρώτησε τον Χρυσαυγίτη γιατί τα ΜΜΕ τους παρουσιάζουν τόσο αρνητικά δεν προσπάθησε να αμυνθεί- της είπε πως ο λόγος που το κάνουν είναι γιατί τους φοβούνται. «Ξέρουν ότι εμείς δεν τους έχουμε ανάγκη, πως θα τους αφήσουμε να καταρρεύσουν με τα χρέη τους αν κυβερνήσουμε» υποστήριξε. Έτσι φαίνονται ακόμη περισσότερο σαν τον άνθρωπο που τον κυνηγούν γιατί λέει ότι ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός. Το ξέρουν και επενδύουν ακριβώς σ’ αυτό. Δεν είναι βλάκες.
Θυμηθείτε τα λόγια του Νίκου Μιχαλολιάκου στην προεκλογική συγκέντρωση στο Γουδή που χαιρέτησε ναζιστικά. «Μας είπαν ναζί αλλά δεν μας είπαν κλέφτες. Αυτά τα χέρια μπορεί να χαιρετούν καμιά φορά έτσι αλλά είναι καθαρά χέρια, δεν έχουν κλέψει». Σε μια κοινωνία που αισθάνεται ότι την έκλεψαν αυτό το σύνθημα τα είπε όλα. Μην εκπλαγείτε για τη συνέχεια.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2013)

Απορία πολιτικής αγωγής και πολιτικής ηθικής: 

Στο δημοτικό στάδιο όπου κάνει προπόνηση στίβου ο γιος μου βλέπω συνεχώς δυο 16χρονα κορίτσια που προπονούνται τις ίδιες ώρες. Τις προάλλες, το ένα από τα δύο το είχαν πλευρίσει δυο χρυσαυγίτες (νομίζω δεν είχαν σχέση με το σύλλογο των κοριτσιών) και το κατηχούσαν ασταμάτητα, χωρίς να το αφήνουν να παίρνει ανάσα, επί ένα δεκάλεπτο. Το κορίτσι έμοιαζε κολακευμένο από την προσοχή. Μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι, όχι μόνο μ' αυτά που άκουγα, αλλά κυρίως επειδή εκμεταλλεύονταν και την περίσταση (δημοτικό στάδιο ελεύθερης πρόσβασης) και την ηλικία του στόχου και δεν σέβονταν το γεγονός ότι δεν πρόκειται για έναν χώρο κοινωνικής συναναστροφής αλλά για έναν χώρο αθλητισμού. 

Τι κάνει κανείς σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση; Σκέφτηκα να επέμβω άμεσα, αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν είχα τα κότσια: ήταν δύο, ήταν χτισμένοι, ήταν δυο κεφάλια ψηλότεροι, είμαι ολίγον σακάτης τον τελευταίο καιρό. Σκέφτηκα επίσης πως μπορεί και να έκανα ζημιά επί της ουσίας, επειδή το κορίτσι, ξαναλέω, αντιδρούσε θετικά, μπορεί λοιπόν το γεγονός ότι ένας «γέρος» πάει να παρέμβει να είχε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από το επιδιωκόμενο. Μίλησα στον υπεύθυνο του σταδίου, μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει, αμφιβάλλω αν θα κάνει τίποτε. Τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Να βάλει το γιο του να διπλαρώσει το κορίτσι, ώστε να δει ότι εκτός από τους χτισμένους ούγκακες υπάρχουν και σοβαρά, ελκυστικά παιδιά με μια άλλη αντίληψη;

Το αποπάνω μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, γιατί συμμερίζομαι την απελπισία σου, αλλά και την απροθυμία σου να το αφήσεις να πέσει κάτω. Δυστυχώς, κι εγώ αμφιβάλλω αν θα το κοιτάξει ο υπεύθυνος -και για τους ίδιους λόγους που δίστασες εσύ, ίσως και για άλλους...
Με τα ίδια όπλα δεν γίνεται να τους πολεμήσεις, με αυτά που ξέραμε ως σήμερα, καλά κρασά... Κάποιοι λένε ότι όπως κάθε αρρώστια πρέπει νομοτελειακά να κάνει κι αυτή τον κύκλο της και να περάσει. Χμ...
Οπότε ναι. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα μπρεϊνστόρμι για την κοπελίτσα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Να βάλει το γιο του να διπλαρώσει το κορίτσι, ώστε να δει ότι εκτός από τους χτισμένους ούγκακες υπάρχουν και σοβαρά, ελκυστικά παιδιά με μια άλλη αντίληψη;


Φοβάμαι πως ο -σκάρτα δέκα- γιος μου δεν είναι ακριβώς το target group της 16χρονης, εκτός αν έχει πολύ πρόωρα ανεπτυγμένα μητρικά ένστικτα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Φτου! Το φοβόμουνα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2013)

— Καλημέρα. Είστε υπέρ του δημοκρατικού διαλόγου ή θα πέσετε δύο μαντράχαλοι να με δείρετε αν πω τη διαφορετική μου άποψη;

Στη συνέχεια, ή θα δείξουν πόσο δημοκρατικοί είναι ή θα κάνουν το λάθος να δεχτούν να συζητήσουν. Ενδέχεται όμως, με μια τέτοια προσέγγιση, να την γλιτώσεις με ελάχιστους μώλωπες. 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2013)

Η μόνη εναλλακτική που σκέφτηκα ήταν να της πιάσω κι εγώ την κουβέντα με μια σύντομη παραίνεση να βάζει το μυαλό της να δουλεύει μόνο του, και να μην ακούει κανέναν κερατά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Η μόνη εναλλακτική που σκέφτηκα ήταν να της πιάσω κι εγώ την κουβέντα με μια σύντομη παραίνεση να βάζει το μυαλό της να δουλεύει μόνο του, και να μην ακούει κανέναν κερατά.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο. Να της πεις επίσης ότι οι χρυσαυγίτες είναι κατεξοχήν μισογύνηδες - θεωρούν τις γυναίκες αναπαραγωγικές μηχανές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> — Καλημέρα. Είστε υπέρ του δημοκρατικού διαλόγου ή θα πέσετε δύο μαντράχαλοι να με δείρετε αν πω τη διαφορετική μου άποψη;
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, ή θα δείξουν πόσο δημοκρατικοί είναι ή θα κάνουν το λάθος να δεχτούν να συζητήσουν. Ενδέχεται όμως, με μια τέτοια προσέγγιση, να την γλιτώσεις με ελάχιστους μώλωπες.
> 
> Καλημέρα.



Πόσα δεν ξέρεις... δεν θα σου επιτεθούν, φυσικά, αλλά δεν θα σε αφήσουν και να μιλήσεις. Θα σου πουν και καλά ευγενικά να πεις την γνώμη σου, βεβαίως και μετά θα σε πάρουν παραμάζωμα για το σάπιο κατεστημένο, θα σε διακόπτουν και γενικά θα σου πάρουν τον αέρα στο πι και φι. Κι αυτός ο τσαμπουκάς και ο τρόπος συνομιλίας πιάνει πολλές φορές σε εφήβους, άρα την μάχη την έχεις χαμένη από χέρι, έστω κι αν δεν φύγει με μώλωπες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πόσα δεν ξέρεις...


Τα ξέρω. Δεν διαφέρει αυτό που λες από την τακτική τους στην τηλεόραση. Αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να αρχίσεις. Και από τη στιγμή που θα αρχίσεις είναι δική σου ευθύνη να χειριστείς τη συνέχεια. Ακόμα κι αν ηττηθείς από την τακτική τους την πρώτη φορά, κάτι θα έχεις μάθει για την επόμενη φορά.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Απορία πολιτικής αγωγής και πολιτικής ηθικής:



Θίγεις ένα πολύ σοβαρό ζήτημα που με απασχολεί τους τελευταίους μήνες, μετά από μια -παρά λίγο μοιραία- επίθεση που έγινε σε μαθητή στο λύκειο των παιδιών μου. Έχουμε προβληματιστεί αρκετοί γονείς, γιατί οι τύποι αυτοί φαίνεται ότι κάνουν τρελή δουλειά στα σχολεία εδώ και πολύ καιρό κι εμείς δεν είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι. Μάλιστα σε μας το θέμα πάει πιο βαθιά γιατί μάλλον εμπλέκεται και καθηγητής που υποπτευόμαστε ότι εντοπίζει τα ευάλωτα παιδιά και τους ρίχνει από δίπλα ΧΑυγίτες φίλους του. Είναι γνωστό επίσης ότι δραστηριοποιούνται σε γυμναστικούς συλλόγους, σχολές πολεμικών τεχνών, συλλόγους οπαδών κ.λπ. 
Δεν είναι αστείο, ούτε υπερβολή, πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι. Εμείς έχουμε ξεκινήσει μια σειρά δράσεων, αλλά τα πράγματα είναι ζόρικα, η γειτονιά είναι αδιάφορη, κουμπωμένη, φοβάται ή δυσπιστεί…


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Σχετικό κι επίκαιρο, θα προσπαθήσω να πάω, γιατί ο Τσιάκαλος που τον έχω ξανακούσει, είναι εξαιρετικός.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους Κνίτες και για τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι "κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια", θα με βρίσετε; [προσθήκη εισαγωγικών κατά παράκληση της συντάκτριας, βλ. #714]

Νομίζω ότι η Μπέρνη το είδε το ζήτημα στη σωστή του βάση κι ο Πιδύο άδικα το πολιτικοποίησε: η μικρή κάθεται και ακούει τους μπρατσαράδες γιατί είναι μπρατσαράδες. Οι μπρατσαράδες πιάνουν κουβέντα σε αυτή τη μικρή κι όχι στη φίλη της γιατί αυτή είναι ίσως πιο νοστιμούλα ή γιατί είναι κι οι δυο νοστιμούλες, αλλά αυτή είναι πιο πολύ του μπλα μπλά. Η λύση είναι φυσικά να της βρείτε καναδυό μπρατσαράδες των "δημοκρατικών" δυνάμεων, αλλά είναι προσωρινή λύση. 

ΥΓ τα εισαγωγικά επίτηδες, επειδή έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν μου αρέσει που αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται έτσι οι αριστεροί και η περίπτωση της ΧΑ είναι μια ακόμα απόδειξη ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός θα έπρεπε να ξαναπάρει την κυριολεκτική του σημασία


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Έτσι έλεγα κι εγώ, αλλά ήμουν μακριά νυχτωμένη...


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Κι έτσι, Έλσα, σε παράσυρε ο γοητευτικός κνίτης. :clap::clap::clap:

Σοβαρά πάντως, ένα ζήτημα που προκύπτει από το αρχικό του Πιδύου είναι ότι σε χώρο με ανήλικους κυκλοφορούν άτομα άσχετα και πιάνουν κουβέντα με τα παιδιά. 
Αν οι μπρατσαράδες δεν ήταν ΧΑ αλλά του συλλόγου για τη νομιμοποίηση της παιδεραστίας ποιά θα ήταν η αντίδραση;


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτού που "παρασέρνει" προβάλλοντας μια ιδεολογία ισότητας και αδελφοσύνης, με τον άλλον που πλασάρει μια ιδεολογία μίσους και βίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτού που "παρασέρνει" προβάλλοντας μια ιδεολογία ισότητας και αδελφοσύνης, με τον άλλον που πλασάρει μια ιδεολογία μίσους και βίας;



Γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που να παρασέρνει, με εισαγωγικά ή χωρίς, ανήλικους, σε χώρο άθλησης ή στο περιβάλλον του σχολείου; Γιατί πρέπει να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε δυο κατηχήσεις, ό,τι κι αν ευαγγελίζεται η κάθε μια;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Συνέχεια επιλέγουμε ανάμεσα από κατηχήσεις...


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτού που "παρασέρνει" προβάλλοντας μια ιδεολογία ισότητας και αδελφοσύνης, με τον άλλον που πλασάρει μια ιδεολογία μίσους και βίας;



Δε νομίζω ότι η επιλογή μας ήταν κατηχητής της ΧΑ ή κατηχητής των Βουδιστών 

ΥΓ Νίκελ, μην προσπαθείς, δεν είναι δικαιολογία. Ή κανένας άσχετος στο χώρο ή να τα κάνουμε επίσημα ξέφραγο αμπέλι. 


ΥΓ 2 Έλσα, όσο θα θεωρείς ότι κόμμα = ιδεολογία= θρησκεία, θα έχουμε πρόβλημα συνεννόησης. Δεν έχει αυτό να κάνει με το ΚΚΕ, το ίδιο προβλημα θα είχαμε κι άμα ήσουνα ποδοσφαιροταλιμπάν ή χριστιανοπαδός.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Συμφωνώ ότι κάποιοι χώροι δεν πρέπει να είναι ξέφραγο αμπέλι.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να συμφωνήσετε κι εσείς ότι ως πατέρας ή ως μητέρα θα είχατε διαφορετική αντίδραση αν η προσέγγιση γινόταν από κομμουνιστή, από ναζιστή ή από παιδεραστή. Εγώ θα αντιδρούσα διαφορετικά σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Ναι, στον τρίτο θα περίμενα να απλώσει χέρι πριν καλέσω την αστυνομία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Εγώ και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις θα απειλούσα με ξύλο αν τον/την/το ξαναδώ σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων απ' το παιδί μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην τρίτη περίπτωση θα έκανα και μήνυση, αν ήξερα ότι ήταν παιδεραστής. Στην περίπτωση του ΧΑ, επειδή θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να το παίξει τσαμπουκάς, θα φώναζα και 2-3 φίλους μου Ρώσους*, να του ψάλουμε δυο φωνήεντα.


* καλά παιδιά, απ' αυτά που όμως δαγκώνουν.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω ότι η επιλογή μας ήταν κατηχητής της ΧΑ ή κατηχητής των Βουδιστών
> ΥΓ Νίκελ, μην προσπαθείς, δεν είναι δικαιολογία. Ή κανένας άσχετος στο χώρο ή να τα κάνουμε επίσημα ξέφραγο αμπέλι.
> ΥΓ 2 Έλσα, όσο θα θεωρείς ότι κόμμα = ιδεολογία= θρησκεία, θα έχουμε πρόβλημα συνεννόησης. Δεν έχει αυτό να κάνει με το ΚΚΕ, το ίδιο προβλημα θα είχαμε κι άμα ήσουνα ποδοσφαιροταλιμπάν ή χριστιανοπαδός.



Μα τον "γοητευτικό Κνίτη" εσύ τον έβαλες στην κουβέντα, όπως και τους βουδιστές άλλωστε. Άσε που το συμπέρασμά σου για τις απόψεις μου περί κομμάτων κλπ, είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετες, δεν βλέπω πώς προκύπτουν από αυτά που έχω γράψει, ειλικρινά. 

Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, Helle, οι ιδέες ανταλλάσσονταν μεταξύ μαθητών στο προαύλιο, δεν ερχόταν κάποιος απ΄έξω. Αν αυτό είναι κατήχηση... 
Σήμερα η ΧΑ, στέλνει εξωσχολικούς που την πέφτουν από δίπλα στους μαθητές και τις μαθήτριες, συχνά με την ανοχή (λόγω φόβου ή αδιαφορίας) των καθηγητών. Ευτυχώς, αρκετοί καθηγητές αντιδρούν, είδα μερικούς από αυτούς χτες στην εκδήλωση στη Γκράβα και αισιοδόξησα λιγάκι.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 10, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, Helle, οι ιδέες ανταλλάσσονταν μεταξύ μαθητών στο προαύλιο, δεν ερχόταν κάποιος απ΄έξω. Αν αυτό είναι κατήχηση...



Α μπράβο. Το καλύτερο αντίδοτο στη ΧΑ θα ήταν κνίτες μαθητές όπως στα δικά μου χρόνια, γοητευτικοί ή μη. Σοβαρά μιλάω (ξέρω ότι λίγοι θα συμφωνήσετε).


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Άντε να ανοίξω και μια άλλη ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Χτες βρήκα γιουτιουμπάκι και παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη που πήρε ο κ. Τράγκας από τέσσερις βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής (θα καεί το πληκτρολόγιό μου από τον προσποιητό καθωσπρεπισμό). Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα αν έκανε καλό ή κακό. Ας πούμε ότι με προβλημάτισαν κυρίως σημεία όπου οι βουλευτές προλαβαίνουν να ψελλίσουν κάνα-δυο σημεία του προγράμματός τους, τι θα κάνουν όταν θα γίνουν εξουσία, τα οποία μένουν εκεί να αιωρούνται, αντί να τα πιάσει ο συνεντευξιαστής και να τους βαράει στο κεφάλι μ' αυτά, να τους αφήσεις σέκους. (...και είπα να μην παρασυρθώ...) Από την άλλη, να μια ευκαιρία, έστω κι έτσι, σαν ψέλλισμα, να μαθαίνει ο κόσμος τα τερατώδη πράγματα που έχουν στο μυαλό τους αυτά τα ξόανα στην περίπτωση που άρπαζαν εξουσία. Αλλά μήπως πρέπει να 'χεις μυαλό και μόρφωση για να καταλάβεις πόσο τερατώδη είναι αυτά που λένε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Το μάθημα της Δρέσδης*



Η συζήτηση για το τι ισχύει στη Γερμανία είναι τεράστια και πολυεπίπεδη. Σίγουρα δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα όσο παρουσιάζονται σε αυτό το άρθρο και σίγουρα δεν περιορίζονται μόνο σε αγιασμούς, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν και γάτες. Γάτες που πιάνουν τα ποντίκια αλλά, όπως αποδείχτηκε στις έρευνες για τους «φόνους των ντονέρ», και γάτες που τα κάνουν πλακάκια με τα ποντίκια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω ότι βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ανόητο και αφελές, κάθε φορά που μπαίνει στην κουβέντα χρυσαυγίτης, να αρχίζουν συγκρίσεις με ανθρώπους από άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους, με πρώτο πρώτο το ΚΚΕ - όσο κι αν διαφωνώ με τις θέσεις του. Δεν έχουν αναμιχθεί οπαδοί άλλου κόμματος σε τέτοιο βαθμό σε υποθέσεις μαχαιρωμάτων και ξυλοδαρμών, ούτε έχει άλλο κόμμα τέτοιες μισανθρωπικές απόψεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, Helle, οι ιδέες ανταλλάσσονταν μεταξύ μαθητών στο προαύλιο, δεν ερχόταν κάποιος απ΄έξω. Αν αυτό είναι κατήχηση...
> Σήμερα η ΧΑ, στέλνει εξωσχολικούς που την πέφτουν από δίπλα στους μαθητές και τις μαθήτριες, συχνά με την ανοχή (λόγω φόβου ή αδιαφορίας) των καθηγητών. Ευτυχώς, αρκετοί καθηγητές αντιδρούν, είδα μερικούς από αυτούς χτες στην εκδήλωση στη Γκράβα και αισιοδόξησα λιγάκι.



Όταν λες ότι οι ιδέες ανταλλάσσονταν μεταξύ μαθητών, δηλαδή οι μαθητές από μόνοι τους παίρναν επιφοίτηση σχετικά με τον κομμουνισμό ή θες να μου πεις ότι στα 14 του ο άλλος διάβαζε Τόμας Μουρ; Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που διαδιδόταν τότε οι ιδέες διαδίδονται και σήμερα*, επειδή ακούσαμε μια περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι οι χρυσαυγίτες ξεχύνονται στα σχολεία. Προσωπικά έχω δει πολλούς χρυσαυγίτικους μιμιτισμούς από παιδιά της γειτονιάς και δεν έχουμε χρυσαυγίτες ούτε για δείγμα εδώ κι ούτε έχω πετύχει ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα.

* ψέματα, σήμερα υπάρχει και το Ίντερνετ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί χρειάζεται να κάνουμε την ίδια συζήτηση κάθε 20 μηνύματα, η βασική μας διαφορά είναι ότι οι μεν πιστεύουν στην ισονομία και οι δε στην ισονομία αρκεί να είναι μερικοί πιο ίσοι από τους άλλους. 

Όταν λέμε κανένας εξωσχολικός στους σχολικούς χώρους αυτό σημαίνει κανένας, χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση- είτε είναι ΧΑ, Χάρε Κρίσνα, ΚΚΕ, μαθητής από άλλο σχολείο κλπ. 

Τώρα, ναι, δεν μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις στους συμμαθητές να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, ειδικά όταν δεν είσαι εκεί να ακούς τι λένε. Εκεί αρχίζει η ευθύνη του γονιού (και των δασκάλων). Όχι για να αλλάξει τα μυαλά των άλλων, αλλά να προστατέψει τα μυαλά του παιδιού του. Αλλά ας μην τρελλαινόμαστε άδικα. Όπως εγώ δεν έγινα οπαδός του ΚΚΕ με το να κάνω κοινωνικοφιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις με τους Κνίτες συμμαθητές μου, έτσι δεν θα γίνει οπαδός της ΧΑ το παιδί του Πιδίου. Γιατί υποτιμούμε τόσο πολύ το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον; Αφού είναι γνωστό ότι σε ζητήματα θρησκευτικά και πολιτικά το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον έχει μεγαλύτερη επίδραση από τα άλλα. Η δεκαεξάχρονη που κουβέντιαζε με τους μπρατσαράδες δεν θα γίνει ψηφοφόρος της ΧΑ αν δεν υπάρχει στο σπίτι της κλίμα ευνοϊκό για τη ΧΑ (φυσικά ως 16χρονη δικαιούται να κάνει προσωρινές βλακείες).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί υποτιμούμε τόσο πολύ το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον;


Γιατί δεν κρίνουμε με βάση τις δικές μας εμπειρίες ο καθένας, αλλά με βάση τις στατιστικές. Συνήθως, οι οπαδοί που κερδίζουν τέτοιες ακραίες οργανώσεις προέρχονται από προβληματικές οικογένειες - όπως ακριβώς οι χρήστες ναρκωτικών δεν είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους καλοταΐσμένα και καλομεγαλωμένα παιδιά μεσοαστικών οικογενειών. Επομένως, επειδή εσύ νομίζεις ότι ο έμπορος ναρκωτικών ή ο χρυσαυγίτης δεν θα παίξει καταλυτικό ρόλο για κάποιους από τους πιτσιρικάδες που προσεγγίζει, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι έτσι. 

Και θα επαναλάβω, γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν πιάνει: άλλο Κνίτης/Πασπίτης/Δαπίτης/Εακίτης, και άλλο χρυσαυγίτης. Εκτός κι αν θεωρείς ότι είναι όλα εξίσου κακά, πράγμα που μας αφήνει να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματά μας και να πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2013)

Η "δική μας" 16χρονη πάντως, τα έφτιαξε με τον χαυγίτη, πήγαινε με την παρέα του και προπηλάκιζε μετανάστες στην πλατεία, "έδωσε" το συμμαθητή -και παιδικό της φίλο- με αποτέλεσμα την παρ' ολίγο μοιραία για τη ζωή του επίθεση και παραμένει αμετανόητη. Οι γονείς, που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτό τον πολιτικό χώρο, αλλά είναι μάλλον αμέτοχοι γενικώς, _έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Η "δική μας" 16χρονη πάντως, τα έφτιαξε με τον χαυγίτη, πήγαινε με την παρέα του και προπηλάκιζε μετανάστες στην πλατεία, "έδωσε" το συμμαθητή -και παιδικό της φίλο- με αποτέλεσμα την παρ' ολίγο μοιραία για τη ζωή του επίθεση και παραμένει αμετανόητη. Οι γονείς, που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτό τον πολιτικό χώρο, αλλά είναι μάλλον αμέτοχοι γενικώς, _έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα_.



Συνήθως από τα σύννεφα πέφτουν αυτοί που είναι ηλίθιοι ή εθελοτυφλούν και αγνοούν την πραγματικότητα, αφήνοντάς την να τους προσπερνά, χαμένοι στην καθημερινότητά τους. Η ΧΑ δεν είναι μαγικό ραβδί για να μεταμορφώνει άτομα, είναι εμφανές από την περίπτωση που διηγείσαι ότι η 16χρονη ήταν προβληματική περίπτωση. Το ότι έπεσε στα "ναρκωτικά" της ΧΑ, οφείλεται και στην οικογένειά της και στην κοινωνία και στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Όλα είναι επιλογές μας στον βαθμό που οι συνιστώσες μάς οδηγούν προς μια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Είναι άδικο να πεις ότι ήταν 100% καθαρή επιλογή του ναρκομανή να πέσει στα ναρκωτικά. Είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο απ' αυτό.

Και τα λέω αυτά γιατί έτσι όπως περιγράφεις την κατάσταση είναι σαν να ήταν μια χαρά το κοριτσάκι και ξαφνικά ήρθε η ΧΑ και της έριξε ένα _γινόρουμ μπασταρδάκιους_ και ξαφνικά άλλαξε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 10, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Α μπράβο. Το καλύτερο αντίδοτο στη ΧΑ θα ήταν κνίτες μαθητές όπως στα δικά μου χρόνια, γοητευτικοί ή μη. Σοβαρά μιλάω (ξέρω ότι λίγοι θα συμφωνήσετε).


Ε, ε! Τι το κάναμε εδώ, αμέρικαν μπαρρρ; Μόνο οι Κνίτες ήταν τότε; Ήταν κι άλλοι σέξι νέοι.:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Παλάβρα, βρίσε με ότι ήμουν καλοταϊσμένο και καλομεγαλωμένο παιδί μεσοαστικής οικογένειας να αισθανθώ ταξική ντροπή και να το βουλωσω :clap::clap:

Αμα οι γονείς είναι αδιάφοροι, πόσο πια να φροντίσει η κοινωνία; Η 16χρονη άυριο θα έχει αλλάξει μυαλά και πάλι. Στο μεταξύ, αν την πιάσουν θα υποστεί τις συνέπειες των πράξεών της. Οι οποίες θα μπορούσαν να έχουν συμβεί στα πλαίσια άλλης ιδεολογίας. 

Μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα της δεκαετίας του '80, έχω δει νεολαίες παρατάξεων να αλληλοκυνηγούνται και να καταλήγουν στο νοσοκομείο "γιατί έτσι" (και είχαμε και φόνους στο ίδιο πνέυμα, αν θυμάστε). Ας μην προσποιούμαστε ότι η μεταπολιτευτική Ελλάδα δεν έχει δει ποτέ όχλο να ασκεί βία ή ότι δεν έχουμε ζήσει κομματική τρομοκρατία και ότι τώρα τα ανακαλύψαμε όλα αυτά.

Και όχι, λύση δεν είναι να γίνεται πλύση εγκεφάλου από άλλες παρατάξεις ή προπαγάνδα από τους δασκάλους. Τα παιδιά δεν είναι χαζά. Ενημέρωση, ναι. Χωρίς υστερίες. 

ΥΓ Αυτό το γινόρουμ τι είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, βρίσε με ότι ήμουν καλοταϊσμένο και καλομεγαλωμένο παιδί μεσοαστικής οικογένειας να αισθανθώ ταξική ντροπή και να το βουλωσω :clap::clap:


Ναι, γιατί αυτό εννοούσα, πράγματι. Μισό λεπτό, πάω στην εξέδρα να φέρω την μπάλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, γιατί αυτό εννοούσα, πράγματι. Μισό λεπτό, πάω στην εξέδρα να φέρω την μπάλα.



Φέρε και κάνα πατατάκι. Πείνασα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Φέρε και κάνα πατατάκι. Πείνασα.


Δεν σας έχω πει ότι τα πατατάκια είναι *δικά μου*; :angry:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Φέρε και κάνα πατατάκι. Πείνασα.


Ναι, αλλά έτσι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις δουλειά ποτέέέέέ! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12337-%CE%95%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%B5-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AE-%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=184726&viewfull=1#post184726


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά έτσι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις δουλειά ποτέέέέέ! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12337-%CE%95%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%B5-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AE-%CE%AE-
> %CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=184726&viewfull=1#post184726


Άσ' τον, άσ'τον, να μείνει τίποτα και για μας που είμαστε πάνω από 25


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά έτσι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις δουλειά ποτέέέέέ! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12337-%CE%95%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%B5-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AE-%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=184726&viewfull=1#post184726




Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να διεκδικήσω την θέση γιατί μού λείπει κάτι (ή μού περισσεύει κάτι, αν θες).


----------



## anef (Apr 10, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Τι κάνει κανείς σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση; Σκέφτηκα να επέμβω άμεσα, αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν είχα τα κότσια: ήταν δύο, ήταν χτισμένοι, ήταν δυο κεφάλια ψηλότεροι, είμαι ολίγον σακάτης τον τελευταίο καιρό. Σκέφτηκα επίσης πως μπορεί και να έκανα ζημιά επί της ουσίας, επειδή το κορίτσι, ξαναλέω, αντιδρούσε θετικά, μπορεί λοιπόν το γεγονός ότι ένας «γέρος» πάει να παρέμβει να είχε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από το επιδιωκόμενο. Μίλησα στον υπεύθυνο του σταδίου, μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει, αμφιβάλλω αν θα κάνει τίποτε. Τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς;



Πολύ λίγα πράγματα, νομίζω, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σε ατομικό επίπεδο. Επειδή αυτό το ερώτημα μ' απασχολεί και μένα και πολλούς φίλους και το έχω συζητήσει αρκετές φορές, πέρα από ένα κράξιμο όταν μας παίρνει δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά πράγματα. Εκεί που υπάρχει χώρος είναι η οργανωμένη αντίδραση σε επίπεδο σχολείων, συλλόγων γονέων, γειτονιάς, χώρου εργασίας κλπ. Θα μπορούσες π.χ. να μαζέψεις κι άλλους γονείς ή να το συζητήσεις με το γιο σου ή και φίλους του; Αυτό ίσως θα είχε μεγαλύτερη αξία. Για να το πω σχηματικά: όχι το κήρυγμα σ' αυτούς αλλά η ευαισθητοποίηση των άλλων.

Ήθελα όμως κυρίως να σχολιάσω αυτό που αναφέρθηκε αρκετές φορές στη συνέχεια: ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε αυτοί στην κοπέλα επειδή είναι χώρος αθλητισμού κλπ. Για μένα αυτό είναι εντελώς λάθος βάση. Ούτε το σχολείο ούτε οι χώροι αθλητισμού ούτε κανένας άλλος χώρος είναι χώροι ουδέτεροι, όπου έρχεται ένα χρυσαύγουλο ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος και τους χρωματίζει. Μ' αυτή την έννοια ούτε όσοι θα μιλήσουν κατά του φασισμού έχουν δικαίωμα να παρέμβουν. Δε νομίζω ότι η καταστολή με επίκληση του «νόμου» είναι η ενδεδειγμένη οδός. Πέρα απ' το ότι περιορίζει και τη δική σου δράση, ενισχύει την αντισυστημική τους φαντασίωση και ενδέχεται, όπως είπες και συ για την κοπέλα, να λειτουργήσει ανάποδα -για μένα είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα λειτουργήσει έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Η επίκληση του νόμου δεν είναι να πάει ο Πιδύο να διώξει τους νεαρούς αλλά να φροντίσει ο υπεύθυνος εκεί να εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος και να μην υπάρχει πολιτικό ή άλλο ψηστήρι στο χώρο αυτό. Δεν είναι αμελητέο όπλο ο περιορισμός της δράσης σε χώρους που μπορεί να υπάρχει αντίλογος με ασφάλεια, π.χ. στη σχολική αίθουσα. 

Βεβαίως στο χώρο διδασκαλίας χρειάζεσαι έναν καλό δάσκαλο, που μπορεί να πει δυο πράγματα σωστά και σοβαρά, όχι κάποιον που βαριούνται οι μαθητές να τον ακούνε. 

Ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα της _δράσης κατά των ακραίων ιδεολογιών στα σχολεία*_ είναι ότι ενώ όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα της Ελλάδας συμφωνεί, δεν συνεργάζεται η μία παράταξη με την άλλη. Και δεν βλέπω να κάνει τίποτα το υπουργείο παιδείας, που θα έπρεπε να έχει ετοιμάσει ενημερωτικό υλικό για τους δασκάλους. Όχι φυσικά κατά της ΧΑ, αφού είναι νόμιμο κόμμα, αλλά κατά κάθε ακραίας συμπεριφοράς και ιδεολογίας. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει αναφορά και σε άλλες ακραίες ομάδες, όπως οι αναρχικοί κι οι τρομοκράτες κι αντάρτες πόλεων κι οι χούλιγκαν κι όλοι αυτοί που τόσο αγαπάμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα. 

* Ορίστε σου έβγαλα και πολιτικά ορθό όνομα


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η επίκληση του νόμου δεν είναι να πάει ο Πιδύο να διωξει τους νεαρούς αλλά να φροντίσει ο υπεύθυνος εκεί να εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος και να μην υπάρχει πολιτικό ή άλλο ψηστίρι στο χώρο αυτό.


Και ποιος ακριβώς νόμος ορίζει ότι απαγορεύεται η διάδοση πολιτικών ιδεών σε χώρους αθλητισμού, πολιτισμού και εκπαίδευσης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και ποιος ακριβώς νόμος ορίζει ότι απαγορεύεται η διάδοση πολιτικών ιδεών σε χώρους αθλητισμού, πολιτισμού και εκπαίδευσης;


Είμαι βέβαιος (αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω τώρα) ότι στο πλέγμα των αθλητικών νόμων υπάρχουν πολλές σχετικές αυστηρές διατάξεις για τους χώρους του αθλητισμού και, υποθέτω, της εκπαίδευσης (άλλο τι γίνεται στην πράξη).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Οι νόμοι του αθλητισμού (ή της εκπαίδευσης) ωστόσο επισύρουν πειθαρχικές ποινές εντός συγκεκριμένου πλαισίου, και για ανθρώπους του χώρου, και δεν εφαρμόζονται από την αστυνομία. Ούτε μπορείς να διώξεις από δημόσιους χώρους αθλητισμού ανθρώπους που μπορούν να πουν ότι απλώς αθλούνται εκεί ή είναι θεατές. Γι' αυτό και το πρόβλημα του πιδύου. Αν μπορούσε να φωνάξει την αστυνομία, ή αν είχε τέτοια αρμοδιότητα ο προπονητής, τα πράγματα θα ήταν απλά. Αλλά δεν είναι.


----------



## anef (Apr 10, 2013)

Προσωπικά, πάντως, δεν αναφερόμουν στον νόμο με την αυστηρή έννοια του όρου (γι' αυτό και τα εισαγωγικά), αλλά γενικά στην επίκληση μιας οποιασδήποτε άνωθεν εξουσίας (π.χ. του προπονητή) και των κανόνων (γραφτών ή άγραφων, δεν έχει σημασία) που διέπουν ένα χώρο. Το πρόβλημα του φασισμού δεν είναι κτγμ πρόβλημα εφαρμογής ή μη κανόνων και νόμων. Ούτε, φυσικά, η κρατική εξουσία και οι φορείς της είναι ουδέτερα όργανα που θα εφαρμόσουν «αντιφασιστικούς» νόμους, την ίδια στιγμή που προωθούν το φασισμό ως λύση με όποιον τρόπο μπορούν. Τα στρατόπεδα μεταναστών είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Υπάρχη διάταξη του συντάγματος εναντίον του προσηλυτισμού. Ναι, είναι στο άρθρο περί θρησκειών, αλλά ο προσηλυτισμός μπορεί να έχει και μη θρησκευτικό χαρακτήρα. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ:

προσηλυτίζω [prosilitízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : πείθω κπ. να ακολουθήσει τη θρησκεία, το δόγμα που πρεσβεύω: Προσπάθησαν να τον προσηλυτίσουν οι μάρτυρες του Iεχωβά. || (επέκτ.) *προσελκύω κπ., τον πείθω να γίνει οπαδός ιδίως των ιδεολογικών, των φιλοσοφικών, των πολιτικών μου απόψεων: Προσηλυτίστηκε από τους ακροδεξιούς / τους εθνικιστές.*

Η προσπάθεια να πείσεις έναν ανήλικο να ενστερνιστεί μια πολιτική ιδεολογία είναι οπωσδήποτε προσηλυτισμός.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχη διάταξη του συντάγματος εναντίον του προσηλυτισμού.


Ο προσηλυτισμός αναφέρεται ρητά στο άρθρο 13 του Συντάγματος που αφορά την ανεξιθρησκεία, και συγκεκριμένα την ελεύθερη άσκηση λατρείας. Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα άρθρο και να το εφαρμόσεις σε περίπτωση διαφορετική από αυτήν την οποία αφορά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Noμίζω Παλ ότι άμα το ψάξω θα βρω κάποιον κανονισμό, αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο και διάθεση. Πάντως αν διαβάσεις καλά τα πιο πάνω θα δεις ότι δε μιλάμε για περιορισμό στη συζήτηση αλλά για τον περιορισμό των άσχετων περαστικών. Γι'αυτό αναφερθήκαμε και σε εμπόρους ναρκωτικών και σε παιδεραστές. 
Δεν έχουν θέση στο γήπεδο την ώρα της προπόνησης όσοι δεν είναι συνοδοί των μαθητών ή εργαζόμενοι στο χώρο (στη βάρδια τους, όχι να έχουν σχολάσει πέντε ώρες νωρίτερα). Απλό μέτρο που συνήθως λαμβάνεται για τα ναρκωτικά, τους παιδεραστές και τους προσηλυτιστές. Για να μπορεί ο γονιός να έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο. Αντίστοιχα όταν εγώ ήμουνα μαθήτρια κάποια εποχή η πόρτα του σχολείου έκλεινε με το που ξεκίναγαν τα μαθήματα, κι αν κάποιος ερχόταν για δουλειά στο γραφείο π.χ. έπρεπε να χτυπήσει κουδούνι και να του ανοίξει ο επιστάτης. Και καμιά φορά όταν μαζεύονταν πολλοί με μηχανάκια έξω από το σχολείο και περίμεναν τις γκόμενες, πέρναγε κανέναν περιπολικό και εξαφανίζονταν με το που το βλέπανε. 
Αυτές οι αηδίες ότι είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος το σχολείο ή το γήπεδο και ότι μπορεί ο καθένας να κάθεται να παρακολουθεί ή να κόβει βόλτες είναι επειδή όλα έχουν χαλαρώσει στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Noμίζω Παλ ότι άμα το ψάξω θα βρω κάποιον κανονισμό, αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο και διάθεση.


Δεν είναι θέμα διάθεσης και χρόνου, δεν υπάρχει νόμος. Εσωτερικός κανονισμός ίσως, αλλά έγραψα παραπάνω σχετικά. Όσο για το ποιος έχει θέση πού την ώρα της προπόνησης, έγραψα και πάλι παραπάνω. Και τα μπλέκεις: άλλο το σχολείο, άλλο ο χώρος αθλητισμού. 

Άσε που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σε πειράζει να είναι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση και στο σχολείο: 


SBE said:


> Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους Κνίτες και για τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια, θα με βρίσετε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως με πειράζει κι ας μην έχω παιδιά. Το σχολείο είναι χώρος εκπαίδευσης, όχι χώρος δημόσιας συναναστροφής. Επίσης δεν είναι ελεύθερα ανοικτοί, δημόσιοι χώροι. Δικαίωμα εισόδου έχουν μόνο όσοι έχουν δουλειά στο σχολείο, όχι ο οποιοσδήποτε.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Το είπε ο Έλλη. 
Όχι μόνο το σχολείο, αλλά και ο χώρος αθλητισμού το ίδιο. Δεν είναι πλατεία. 
Δε νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε το ίδιο αν ο χώρος ήταν φροντιστηριο αγγλικών, ωδείο ή σχολή μπαλέτου.


----------



## anef (Apr 10, 2013)

Δύο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις της σωτήριας παρέμβασης της αστυνομίας:

Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά

Μάγια και Γεννάδιος


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

anef said:


> Δύο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις της σωτήριας παρέμβασης της αστυνομίας:
> 
> Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά
> 
> Μάγια και Γεννάδιος



Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά, αλλά διαμαρτύρεται γιατί ο χρυσαυγίτης έχει το δικαίωμα να της κάνει μήνυση. Έλεος δηλαδή. Η άλλη περίπτωση είναι ακόμα πιο αόριστη και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς περίμεναν από την αστυνομία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενημερωνόμαστε για το πώς λειτουργεί η αστυνομία από ένα αντιεξουσιαστικό μπλογκ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Επειδή έχω αϋπνίες, ας πω μια ιστορία από παλιά (όχι πολύ παλιά, μερικά χρόνια), όπως μου τη μεταφέρανε...

Επαρχιακό μεγάλο πανεπιστήμιο, να, καλή ώρα σαν το Σάρεϊ του Έλλη, τμήμα γλωσσολογίας. Έχουν καθιερώσει το δίωρο της μα#!$%&$, όπως το έλεγε ένας φίλος μου. Δηλαδή μια φορά το μήνα συναντιούνται οι υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες και οι πανεπιστημιακοί και μιλάνε για διάφορα πράγματα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε για την έρευνά τους και πώς προχωράει και να ανταλλάσσουν ιδέες, αλλά τι γλωσσολόγοι θα ήταν αν δεν το έριχναν στη βαθιά διανόηση; Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι αντί να μιλάνε για τις εργασίες τους οι συναντήσεις έμοιαζαν με συναντήσεις των Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών, έπαιρνες το λόγο, σηκωνόσουνα όρθιος και έλεγες βλακείες και οι αποκάτω σχολίαζαν. 
Τέλος πάντων, για να μην τα πολυλογώ, εκείνο το μήνα έλαβε το λόγο ένας ακόμα κουλτουριάρης (ήθελα να πω αριστεροδιανοούμενος, αλλά θα παρεξηγηθούν μερικοί) και εξήγησε στην ομήγυρη ότι το προηγούμενο βράδυ, εκεί που έβλεπε τηλεόραση (προφανώς τα άπαντα του Ταρκόφσκι σε ντιβιντί), άκουσε θόρυβο, ότι κάποιος του έριξε κάτι στην πόρτα. Πήγε στην πόρτα, όπου μετά βδελυγμίας διαπίστωσε ότι του είχαν ρίξει ένα φυλλάδιο. Το οποίο φυλλάδιο διαφήμιζε την επόμενη γενική συνέλευση μελών του Βρετανικού εθνικιστικού κόμματος (ΒΝΡ) της περιοχής. Ο θαρραλέος εκπρόσωπος της διανόησης θορυβήθηκε. Όχι για τη συνέλευση αλλά για το ότι το κόμμα αυτό μοίραζε φυλλάδια. Το ότι κι η πιτσαρία της γειτονιάς του είχε ρίξει το μενού της την ίδια μέρα δεν τον απασχολούσε, φυσικά. Και πήρε την αστυνομία τηλέφωνο και απαίτησε να έρθουν αμέσως να συλλάβουν τον δράστη της εγκληματικής ενέργειας. Τους παρότρυνε μάλιστα να βιαστούν για να μην τον χάσουν. Οι αστυνομικοί δεν έδειξαν ιδιαίτερη προθυμία να αφήσουν το γραφείο τους νυχτιάτικα με το κρύο και του είπαν ότι δεν είναι παράνομο να σου ρίχνει κάποιος στο γραμματοκιβώτιο διαφημιστικά (νόμιμου κόμματος). O τύπος θεώρησε ότι αυτό ήταν εμφανής συνεργασία και υποστήριξη της αστυνομίας προς το ΒΝΡ. Προσπάθησε να βγει έξω και να βρει ο ίδιος τον φυλλαδιορίπτη και να τον συλλάβει, αλλά ήταν σκοτάδι και γύρισε πίσω.

Ο φίλος που ήταν παρών στη συζήτηση μου είπε ότι φάγανε το δίωρο να του λένε του τύπου τι γενναίος που είναι και να κάνουν δηλώσεις κατά του ΒΝΡ, μην τους περάσουν για συμπαθούντες. 

Αυτά...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα που στα τελευταία ποστ υπάρχουν προτάσεις -και μάλιστα ασχολίαστες- όπως:
"αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια" . Κομμουνιστές ή πρεζόνια. Στην ίδια πρόταση. Και ευτυχώς, ναι, δεν έγιναν. Έγιναν απολιτίκ ιδιοκτήτες άιφον και άιπαντ, στηρίγματα ενός πελατειακού διεφθαρμένου κράτους, χωρίς φωνή και χωρίς συνείδηση και χωρίς μόρφωση. Ευτυχώς όμως δεν έγιναν κομμουνιστές. Με χαλάει πολύ που εξισώνονται οι ναζί με "άλλες ακραίες ομάδες, όπως οι αναρχικοί κι οι τρομοκράτες κι αντάρτες πόλεων κι οι χούλιγκαν κι όλοι αυτοί που τόσο αγαπάμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα". Με χαλάει η θεωρία των άκρων. Και με ενοχλεί αυτή η φρασεολογία. Είμαστε ένα βήμα πριν να μιλήσουμε για αναρχοάπλυτους κομμουνιστοσυμμορίτες. Όσο για τους αριστεροδιανοούμενους, καταλαβαίνω ως ένα σημείο τι θέλεις να πεις, SBE, αλλά προτιμώ τους ακαδημαϊκούς και διανοούμενους να είναι μέρος της κοινωνίας που ζουν και να τους απασχολούν τα προβλήματά της, παρά να ζουν στην αιθέρια σφαίρα της διανόησης και των σπουδών τους αποκομμένοι από το κοινωνικό σώμα. Σαν κάποιους άλλους που -λέει- στη διάρκεια της δικτατορίας δεν ήξεραν τι συμβαίνει γιατί σπούδαζαν.
Αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2013)

Να σου πω γιατί δεν το σχολίασα ή δεν θα το σχολίαζα εγώ:


> _Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους Κνίτες και για τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια, θα με βρίσετε;_


Επειδή αυτό που κατάλαβα από αυτή τη διατύπωση ήταν ότι _κάποιοι _φώναζαν για Κνίτες και _κάποιοι _φώναζαν για εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, αλλά αποδείχτηκε ότι και οι δύο είχαν άδικο. Τι διαφορετικό κατάλαβες εσύ;



> Και ευτυχώς, ναι, δεν έγιναν. Έγιναν απολιτίκ ιδιοκτήτες άιφον και άιπαντ, στηρίγματα ενός πελατειακού διεφθαρμένου κράτους, χωρίς φωνή και χωρίς συνείδηση και χωρίς μόρφωση. Ευτυχώς όμως δεν έγιναν κομμουνιστές.


Μήπως πρέπει να σχολιάσουμε αυτό, όμως; Όποιος δηλαδή δεν είναι κομμουνιστής είναι όλα αυτά τα απαίσια που αναφέρεις; Έτσι πρέπει να το εκλάβει όποιος το διαβάζει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η Όλι εννοεί πως και μόνη η αναφορά ετερόκλητων πραγμάτων στην ίδια πρόταση δημιουργεί αρνητικούς συνειρμούς και συσχετισμούς --και κατά τη γνώμη μου, έχει δίκιο. Όμως δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερο σχόλιο επειδή εδώ μέσα συνήθως καταλαβαίνουμε καλά ελληνικά και καταλαβαίνουμε όχι μόνο τι θέλει να πει ο καθένας σε πρώτο επίπεδο, αλλά και τι περνάει από το μυαλό του σε δεύτερο και, ακόμη περισσότερο, τι είναι πολύ πιθανό να πει σε μια δεδομένη κατάσταση.

Από εκεί και πέρα, πολιτικό νήμα είναι, ο καθένας κρίνεται από και για τις απόψεις του.

Αλλά ας κάνουμε μια γλωσσική άσκηση:

Η αρχική πρόταση:

_Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους Κνίτες και για τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια, θα με βρίσετε;_

Και δύο παραλλαγές της:

_Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους αστροναύτες και για τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι αστροναύτες και πρεζόνια, θα με βρίσετε;_

_Αν σας πω ότι διαβάζοντας τα περί σχολείου θυμήθηκα ότι παρόμοια λέγανε για τους Κνίτες και για τους αστροναύτες όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο, αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και αστροναύτες, θα με βρίσετε;_

Πώς αντιδράτε σε καθέναν από αυτούς τους ισχυρισμούς, και γιατί;
Όποιος πει «μα δεν είναι κακό να γίνεις αστροναύτης» κερδίζει μια πίστα δώρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι ότι κάποιοι φώναζαν για Κνίτες, επειδή *κάποιοι* (επιμένω στο κάποιοι) *θεωρούσαν κακό *να γίνει το παιδί τους Κνίτης. Τι να σχολιάσουμε; Αν είχαν δίκιο ή άδικο; Μα δεν τέθηκε τέτοιο θέμα στη συζήτηση. Το επιχείρημα της SBE είναι ότι δεν έχουν δίκιο όσοι βλέπουν στο μέλλον των παιδιών τους τον κίνδυνο να συμβούν πράγματα που *οι ίδιοι απορρίπτουν ως απαράδεκτα.*


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλημέρα. Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα που στα τελευταία ποστ υπάρχουν προτάσεις -και μάλιστα ασχολίαστες- όπως:
> "αλλά δεν έγιναν οι Έλληνες όλοι κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια" . Κομμουνιστές ή πρεζόνια. Στην ίδια πρόταση.


Βρε Όλι, όχι και ασχολίαστες:


Palavra said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω ότι βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ανόητο και αφελές, κάθε φορά που μπαίνει στην κουβέντα χρυσαυγίτης, να αρχίζουν συγκρίσεις με ανθρώπους από άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους, με πρώτο πρώτο το ΚΚΕ - όσο κι αν διαφωνώ με τις θέσεις του. Δεν έχουν αναμιχθεί οπαδοί άλλου κόμματος σε τέτοιο βαθμό σε υποθέσεις μαχαιρωμάτων και ξυλοδαρμών, ούτε έχει άλλο κόμμα τέτοιες μισανθρωπικές απόψεις.





oliver_twisted said:


> Έγιναν απολιτίκ ιδιοκτήτες άιφον και άιπαντ, στηρίγματα ενός πελατειακού διεφθαρμένου κράτους, χωρίς φωνή και χωρίς συνείδηση και χωρίς μόρφωση.


Το παραπάνω το βρίσκω άδικο. 



SBE said:


> (ήθελα να πω αριστεροδιανοούμενος, αλλά θα παρεξηγηθούν μερικοί)


Καλά που δεν το είπες.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Τα πρεζόνια θα τα υπερασπιστεί κανείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τα πρεζόνια θα τα υπερασπιστεί κανείς;



Δεν ξέρω αν μετράει, αλλά εγώ έχω ήδη πει αυτό:

_Όλα είναι επιλογές μας στον βαθμό που οι συνιστώσες μάς οδηγούν προς μια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Είναι άδικο να πεις ότι ήταν 100% καθαρή επιλογή του ναρκομανή να πέσει στα ναρκωτικά. Είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο απ' αυτό._

Επειδή βλέπω να αρχίζουν να αναφέρονται καταναλωτικά αγαθά ως μπαμπούλες και παρότι μισώ μετά βδελυγμίας όλα τα προϊόντα της Apple, θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την αντίθεσή μου με την σχετικότητα που έχουν ως προς το νήμα. Το ότι κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί iPad δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ζόμπι, απολιτίκ ή άβουλο καταναλωτικό ον, χωρίς έγνοια για τον συνάνθρωπό του και άλλα συμπαθητικά. Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, είναι παντελώς άσχετο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Εννοούσα πως ο τρόπος που τίθεται ο όρος πρεζόνι, ως αντιδιαστολή της αντιδιαστολής, είναι ρατσιστικός κι ας μην το συνειδητοποιούμε, κι ας μην το κάνουμε από πρόθεση. Δηλαδή ο ένας λέει, πάλι καλά που δεν έγινα κομμουνιστής ή πρεζόνι κι ο άλλος μα εγώ είμαι κομμουνιστής, δεν σου επιτρέπω να με εξισώνεις με το πρεζόνι.*
Κάτι παρακάτω από πρεζόνι έχει; 

εδιτ: επειδή συνειδητοποιώ ότι η τελευταία φράση μου μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί, δεν εννοώ ότι το πρεζόνι είναι ο πάτος της κοινωνίας, _εντελώς το αντίθετο_: ότι είναι απαράδεκτο να χρησιμοποιούμε την εξάρτηση με βδελυγμία και τον χρήστη ως αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο!

*Κι αυτό το λέω με όλη την αγάπη μου στην Όλι, επειδή με ξέρει και ξέρει πως ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτή η_ πρόθεσή _της. Αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση της, θα μιλούσα πολύ διαφορετικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 11, 2013)

Έλα βρε Μπερναρντίνα, μην τρελαθούμε τώρα. Δεν υπήρχε καμία πρόθεση ρατσισμού απέναντι στους τοξικομανείς. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, παρόμοια κουβέντα είχε γίνει στο φόρουμ σχετικά με τη φρασεολογία του Ριζοσπάστη, ο οποίος έλεγε, μέσες άκρες, ότι η ομοφυλοφυλία και τα ναρκωτικά αποτελούν εκδηλώσεις του καπιταλισμού. Δηλαδή σαν να βάζεις (όχι εσύ) στην ίδια ζυγαριά την καταστρεπτική και θανατηφόρα αρρώστια της εξάρτησης με τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Η αντίδραση στην τοποθέτηση αυτή ήταν ανάλογη. Ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι να συγκρίνεις την αρρώστια της εξάρτησης με την πολιτική ιδεολογία.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Ακριβώς γι' αυτό είπα ότι αν δεν ήσουν εσύ θα είχα μιλήσει διαφορετικά. Όμως χαίρομαι για τη διευκρίνιση, επειδή, ξέρεις... εδώ δεν μιλάμε μόνο μεταξύ μας. ;) Και καλό είναι αυτά τα πράγματα να αποσαφηνίζονται.:) Και κυρίως ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η απέχθεια προς την εξάρτηση και άλλο η περιφρόνηση προς τον χρήστη, που αντιμετωπίζεται περίπου ως βδέλυγμα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Για μια ακόμα φορά η κουβέντα πάει στο ό,τι θυμάται χαίρεται ο καθένας.
Το είπε η Άλεξ αυτό που ήθελα να πω και δε βλέπω που είναι το περίεργο. Δηλαδή δεν υπήρξε περίοδος της ελληνικής ιστορίας που οι γονείς ανησυχούσαν _μην μπλέξει το παιδί τους με κομμουνιστές; Ή με ναρκωτικά;_ Αν δεν υπήρξε, διορθώστε με. 

Επίσης, γιατί διαφωνούμε όταν λέω ότι οι ακραίες ιδεολογίες περιλαμβάνουν και την τρομοκρατία τύπου Ερυθρές Ταξιαρχίες, Μπααντερ Μάινχοφ, 17Ν κλπ; Οι δολοφόνοι του Άλντο Μόρο είναι λιγότερο εγκληματίες από τους δολοφόνους του ανώνυμου μετανάστη που δολοφονείται γιατί είναι μετανάστης;


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η Όλι εννοεί πως και μόνη η αναφορά ετερόκλητων πραγμάτων στην ίδια πρόταση δημιουργεί αρνητικούς συνειρμούς και συσχετισμούς --και κατά τη γνώμη μου, έχει δίκιο.



Ο μαρκήσιος Ντε Σαντ με ένα χίπη
Ο φονιάς με το θύμα αγκαλιά
Ο γραματέας μαζί με τον αλήτη
κι η παρθένα με το Σατανά

... είπε ο ποιητής, και τον κατηγόρησαν ότι και μόνη η αναφορά ετερόκλητων πραγμάτων στην ίδια πρόταση δημιουργεί αρνητικούς συνειρμούς και συσχετισμούς ...


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Λοιπόν, κοίταξα ξανά τι είχα γράψει γιατί αλλιώς το θυμόμουνα και στο 657 είχα σκοπό να βάλω εισαγωγικά στη φράση "κομμουνιστές και πρεζόνια" αλλά δεν έβαλα κατά λάθος. Αν υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί τώρα, ας το διορθώσουμε και ας σταματήσει η προσωπική επίθεση σε μένα, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση. 

Ας αλλάξουμε πια το τροπάριο. Αν είχα γράψει ότι οι γονείς ανησυχούσαν μην τους βγει ο γιός πούστης θα συμπεράνετε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τους ομοφυλόφιλους ή ότι μεταφέρω τη φράση όπως την έχουμε ακούσει πολλές φορές; 

Κι επειδή γενικά δεν μου αρέσει αυτό το στυλ συζητήσεων που δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κουβέντα χωρίς να χρειάζεται απολογία μετά, τάιμ άουτ. Για τις επόμενες μέρες θα απέχω από κάθε συζήτηση και θα δω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να επανέρθω. Μπάι μπάι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Τις συζητήσεις μας εδώ πρέπει να τις διακρίνει κάποιο μεγαλείο, κάποια επιθυμία για προσέγγιση, όχι για κόντρα και απομάκρυνση. Αν δεν μπορείτε να πείτε, εκεί που ζήτησα να δεχτείτε, για να προχωρήσει η συζήτηση, ότι άλλο κομουνιστής, άλλο ναζιστής και άλλο παιδεραστής, αφού, για το όνομα του Θεού, μπορεί να μην είστε κομουνιστές, εγώ δεν είμαι και το λέω, αλλά μερικοί από τους καλύτερους φίλους μου είναι κομουνιστές (και είμαι περήφανος γι’ αυτούς), ίσως μερικοί κι από τους δικούς σας, και οπωσδήποτε πολλά από τα καλύτερα παιδιά εδώ, και δεν μπορείτε σε εκείνο το σημείο να κάνετε τη διάκριση, να μην εξισώσετε και να μην ισοπεδώσετε, να σκεφτείτε τις ισορροπίες της συντροφιάς μας, ε τότε υπάρχει πράγματι κάποιο πρόβλημα. Όχι πράγματι πρόβλημα ιδεολογικό, ελπίζω ότι δεν λειτουργεί το μυαλό σας με τέτοιους μανιχαϊσμούς. Αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα να κάνουμε πολιτισμένη και ευαισθητοποιημένη συζήτηση. Και, το ξανάπα αλλού, άμα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέτοια συζήτηση, καλύτερα να μην κάνουμε καθόλου.


----------



## anef (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά


Είναι «συνδικαλίστρια εκλεγμένη στο ΔΣ του νομαρχιακού τμήματος της ΑΔΕΔΥ αλλά και ενεργό μέλος στο αντιφασιστικό κίνημα των Χανίων». Το λέει το άρθρο, δεν το διάβασες;



Hellegennes said:


> αλλά διαμαρτύρεται γιατί ο χρυσαυγίτης έχει το δικαίωμα να της κάνει μήνυση.


Διαμαρτύρεται για πολλά πράγματα, αλλά το δικαίωμα του χρυσαύγουλου να καταθέσει μήνυση δεν είναι ένα απ' αυτά. Αυτά δε που καταγγέλλει τα λέει σε απλά και καθαρά νέα ελληνικά.



Hellegennes said:


> Η άλλη περίπτωση είναι ακόμα πιο αόριστη


Συγκεκριμένη καταγγελία είναι, διατυπωμένη επίσης σε απλά και καθαρά νέα ελληνικά. 



Hellegennes said:


> και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς περίμεναν από την αστυνομία.


Να πιάσει αυτούς που τους ξυλοφόρτωσαν, τη στιγμή που τους έβλεπαν μπροστά στα μάτια τους, δεν το διάβασες είπαμε το άρθρο;



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενημερωνόμαστε για το πώς λειτουργεί η αστυνομία από ένα αντιεξουσιαστικό μπλογκ.


Ο πληθυντικός «ενημερωνόμαστε», δεδομένων των παραπάνω, είναι υπερβολικός. Το μπλογκ δεν ξέρω αν είναι αντιεξουσιαστικό (εσύ από πού το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα; ), πάντως τα δύο άρθρα είναι αναδημοσιεύσεις (το ένα από την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών). Επιπλέον, ο ελληνικός τύπος είναι γεμάτος από καταγγελίες τέτοιου είδους και ακόμα χειρότερες. Είναι επίσης γνωστό πως κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό οι Έλληνες αστυνομικοί είναι χρυσαυγίτες ή φίλα προσκείμενοι, κάτι που από μόνο του καθιστά λίγο προβληματική την αντιμετώπιση του φασισμού με το «θα φωνάξω την αστυνομία» (αυτό ήταν και το νόημα των λινκ που έβαλα ενδεικτικά). Εσύ, όμως, γιατί ενοχλήθηκες από δύο καταγγελίες αντιφασιστών και από ένα αντιφασιστικό μπλογκ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Εν πρώτοις, όταν έγραφα "Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά", νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν περίμενα κάποιος να μου πει ποια είναι. Όταν ένα άρθρο έχει τίτλο με το ονοματεπώνυμο κάποιου και όχι με την ιδιότητά του, απ' την στιγμή που δεν είναι κάποιο άτομο που θα έπρεπε να ξέρουμε, αυτό δηλώνει υπεροψία. Μπορείς λοιπόν να διαβάσεις το σχόλιό μου ως "δεν ξέρω γιατί θα έπρεπε να ξέρω ποια είναι η Μαργαρίτα Παπαμηνά κι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει".

Ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι: "*Πήγα για κατάθεση και βρέθηκα κατηγορούμενη*". Ο τρόπος που γίνεται η δήλωση είναι σαν να πρόκειται για κάτι που είναι άνω ποταμών, ενώ αποτελεί στοιχειώδες δικαίωμα οποιουδήποτε πολίτη (το να μπορεί να κάνει μήνυση στην Παπαμηνά ή στον οποιονδήποτε). Επίσης δεν βγήκε κατηγορούμενη, μήνυση τής έκανε ένας άλλος πολίτης. Έτσι όπως το λέει είναι σαν να την μπουζούριασαν.

Τα υπόλοιπα περί κωλυσιεργίας, κτλ, είναι σάλτσες, που αν θέλω πιστεύω. Και δεν θέλω, εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί είναι εμφανές ότι έχει ήδη παρουσιάσει σαν εξωφρενικό το δικαίωμα ενός άλλου πολίτη (όποιος πολίτης κι αν είναι αυτός). Πρόσεξε τι ωραία που τα λέει:

"Όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκα στους αστυνομικούς για το ότι επέτρεπαν να με βρίζει τόσο χυδαία μου είπαν αν θέλω να καταθέσω μήνυση για εξύβριση!"

Με θαυμαστικό! Δηλαδή κατά την άποψή της δείχνει απροθυμία ότι της είπαν να του κάνει μήνυση, αν θέλει. Τι ακριβώς περίμενε να κάνουν; Να τον δείρουν; Με ποιον τρόπο μπορείς να αποτρέψεις κάποιον να βρίζει έναν άλλον; Απάντηση: να του βάλεις φίμωτρο, να τον δείρεις ή να προσπαθήσεις να τον καλμάρεις. Τι έκανε ο αστυνομικός, σύμφωνα με τα λόγια της ίδιας της Παπαμηνά; Είπε: "Έλα Βλάμη σε παρακαλώ πέρασε μέσα". Δηλαδή επέλεξε το τρίτο. Προφανώς η Παπαμηνά δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένη απ' αυτό, θα περίμενε ίσως να του πούνε "μπες μέσα, κατακάθι της κενωνίας", ίσως να τον δείρουν ή να του βάλουν φίμωτρο. Αν ξέρεις κάποιον εναλλακτικό τρόπο αποτροπής εξύβρισης, ευχαρίστως να τον ακούσω, να καταλάβω και γιατί τής προκάλεσε έκπληξη η παραίνεση του αστυνομικού να καταθέσει μήνυση.

Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο περιστατικό, επίσης δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω την προσωπική μαρτυρία του καθενός που πιστεύει ότι αδικήθηκε. Εσύ διαλέγεις να την πιστέψεις. Μήπως απλά θέλεις να την πιστέψεις ή υπάρχει κάποιο στοιχείο που μου διαφεύγει; Εγώ το διαβάζω ως: α) μας επιτέθηκαν, β) η αστυνομία τους κυνήγησε, γ) η αστυνομία δεν τους έπιασε. Το ότι η αστυνομία δεν τους έπιασε επίτηδες, είναι κάτι που δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω.

Όσο για το ότι "Είναι επίσης γνωστό πως κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό οι Έλληνες αστυνομικοί είναι χρυσαυγίτες", υπάρχει κάποια τεκμηρίωση; Πριν αρχίσουμε πάλι τα περί εκλογών, να θυμίσω ότι δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα στοιχείο που να δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο, παρά επιλεκτική ανάγνωση αποτελεσμάτων συγκεκριμένων τμημάτων (την οποία έχω καταρρίψει εδώ κι εδώ).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2013)

Ρε σε Hellegennes, η απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα και δεν απαιτείται έγκληση — μην λες κάτι αν δεν το κατέχεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ρε σε Hellegennes, η απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα και δεν απαιτείται έγκληση — μην λες κάτι αν δεν το κατέχεις.



Απρόκλητη είναι η εξύβριση όταν ο δράστης και ο παθών δεν είχαν προηγουμένως καμία σχέση ή επαφή και ο δράστης δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να στραφεί κατά του συγκεκριμένου (άσχετου προς αυτόν και ανυποψίαστου) παθόντος, αλλά ενήργησε με κίνητρο αντικοινωνικά αισθήματα.

Σου φαίνεται να ισχύει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2013)

Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Κοίτα, αν δεν θέλεις να απαντήσεις μην απαντάς, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να ακυρώσεις την πραγματικότητα με αφορισμούς του τύπου "ό,τι πεις". Ήταν απρόκλητη εξύβριση, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό (του Αρείου Πάγου); Όχι. Φαίνεται από τα λεγόμενα της εν λόγω ότι περίμενε να του ασκηθεί δίωξη και για εξύβριση; Όχι. Φαίνεται σαν να ζητάει τα ρέστα για το ότι την έβρισε. Είναι οι αστυνομικοί κριτές του αν ήταν απρόκλητη ή όχι η εξύβριση; Όχι. Οι αστυνομικοί μόνο καταγράφουν, δεν είναι δουλειά τους να κρίνουν και ορθώς τής είπαν να δώσει κατάθεση.

Επίσης θέλω να μου εξηγήσεις πώς είναι έμπρακτη εξύβριση το βρισίδι. Πού είναι το "έμπρακτο"; Και όποιος έχει όρεξη, ας παραθέσει και τεκμηρίωση σχετικά με το ότι αυτό διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα.

Edit: Κοίταξα στον ΠΚ και είδα ότι η εξύβριση αναλύεται στο άρθρο 361 και η έμπρακτη εξύβριση στο 361Α. Παρακάτω, στο άρθρο 368, γράφει:

Στις περιπτώσεις των άρθρων 361, 362, 363, 364 και 365 η ποινική δίωξη ασκείται μόνο ύστερα από έγκληση.

Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης


----------



## anef (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όσο για το ότι "Είναι επίσης γνωστό πως κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό οι Έλληνες αστυνομικοί είναι χρυσαυγίτες", υπάρχει κάποια τεκμηρίωση;



Ναι, πάνω στα σώματα εκατοντάδων μεταναστών πρώτ' απ' όλα, τους οποίους όμως «επιλέγεις να μην πιστέψεις». Καμιά φωτογραφία δεν έτυχε να δεις ποτέ στον τύπο; Τι σου λέω τώρα, ε; Άντε να σε πείσω ότι δεν είχαν μόλις βγει από πάρτι S&M ή ότι δεν αναγκάστηκαν να τους δείρουν οι καημένοι οι μπάτσοι γιατί φοβήθηκαν για τη ζωή τους. Δεν έχω και τεκμηρίωση, πού πάω η έρμη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Γενικολογία. Όχι, δεν έχω δει φωτογραφίες "εκατοντάδων μεταναστών" που "έδειραν οι μπάτσοι". Περιμένω να με διαφωτίσεις με κάποιο link των εκατοντάδων μεταναστών. Ζω σε περιοχή που μένουν κατεξοχήν μετανάστες και δεν έχουν προβλήματα με τους κακούς μπάτσους.


----------



## anef (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γενικολογία. Όχι, δεν έχω δει φωτογραφίες "εκατοντάδων μεταναστών" που "έδειραν οι μπάτσοι". Περιμένω να με διαφωτίσεις με κάποιο link των εκατοντάδων μεταναστών. Ζω σε περιοχή που μένουν κατεξοχήν μετανάστες και δεν έχουν προβλήματα με τους κακούς μπάτσους.



Ό,τι πεις.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2013)

Διευκρίνιση: δεν έχω διαβάσει τους λίνκους της άνεφ.



Hellegennes said:


> Είναι οι αστυνομικοί κριτές του αν ήταν απρόκλητη ή όχι η εξύβριση; Όχι. Οι αστυνομικοί μόνο καταγράφουν, δεν είναι δουλειά τους να κρίνουν και ορθώς τής είπαν να δώσει κατάθεση.


Η δουλειά της αστυνομίας είναι να συλλαμβάνει. Όλα τα παραπάνω που λες είναι δουλειά του *δικαστηρίου* να τα διασαφηνίσει. Δεν μπορεί ο αστυνομικός να κάνει τη δουλειά του δικαστή και να συλλαμβάνει κατά την κρίση του. Όσο για τα θέματα που θέτεις, αν ήταν εύκολο να απαντηθούν από εμάς εδώ μέσα στο πόδι, οι δικηγόροι θα ήταν άνεργοι. Δεν είναι στένσιλ ο νόμος, να τον εφαρμόζεις στις πράξεις που βλέπεις και να κόβεις ό,τι περισσεύει. Από τη στιγμή που προβλέπεται στον Π.Κ., η σύλληψη έπρεπε να είχε γίνει.




Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης θέλω να μου εξηγήσεις πώς είναι έμπρακτη εξύβριση το βρισίδι. Πού είναι το "έμπρακτο"; Και όποιος έχει όρεξη, ας παραθέσει και τεκμηρίωση σχετικά με το ότι αυτό διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα.



Αν θέλεις τεκμηρίωση, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από το ίντερνετ. Αν βαριέσαι, ξεκίνα από αυτήν την ανάλυση - ο συντάκτης μάλιστα διαφωνεί με τον αυτεπάγγελτο χαρακτήρα της δίωξης, οπότε θα έχεις και επιχειρήματα σε περίπτωση που τεθεί ο Π.Κ. σε δημόσια διαβούλευση.





Hellegennes said:


> Edit: Κοίταξα στον ΠΚ και είδα ότι η εξύβριση αναλύεται στο άρθρο 361 και η έμπρακτη εξύβριση στο 361Α. Παρακάτω, στο άρθρο 368, γράφει:
> 
> Στις περιπτώσεις των άρθρων 361, 362, 363, 364 και 365 η ποινική δίωξη ασκείται μόνο ύστερα από έγκληση.


Η απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 361*Α*. Βλέπεις να περιλαμβάνεται κάπου στη φράση που παραθέτεις;





Hellegennes said:


> Γενικολογία. Όχι, δεν έχω δει φωτογραφίες "εκατοντάδων μεταναστών" που "έδειραν οι μπάτσοι". Περιμένω να με διαφωτίσεις με κάποιο link των εκατοντάδων μεταναστών. Ζω σε περιοχή που μένουν κατεξοχήν μετανάστες και δεν έχουν προβλήματα με τους κακούς μπάτσους.



Ελληγενή, είπαμε, να είσαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας, αλλά όχι με ελεύθερο θέμα, και όχι χωρίς να κάνεις πρώτα έστω μια πρόχειρη έρευνα.

Κατ' αρχάς, η αστυνομία ψήφισε μαζικά Χρυσή Αυγή στις περασμένες εκλογές, όλες οι μεγάλες εφημερίδες είχαν σχετικά άρθρα (Το Βήμα). Δεύτερον, στο ΕΔΑΔ έχουν φτάσει αρκετές υποθέσεις βασανισμού κρατουμένων, κυρίως μεταναστών, από την ΕΛΑΣ. Τρίτον, ας μην τα λέω εγώ, διάβασε την έκθεση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Διευκρίνιση: δεν έχω διαβάσει τους λίνκους της άνεφ.



Παλάβρα, γράφεις αντίλογο μόνο για να τον γράψεις; Τον Βλαμάκη τον είχαν ήδη συλλάβει. Τι εννοείς ότι έπρεπε να τον συλλάβουν; Έπρεπε να του πουν: "Τώρα σας συλλαμβάνουμε και για εξύβριση"; Επίσης την αυτεπάγγελτη σύλληψη ξέρω ότι την διατάσσει εισαγγελέας, δεν είναι στην κρίση αστυνομικών. Όπως και να 'χει όμως, ξαναλέω ότι τον είχαν ήδη συλλάβει για άλλον λόγο. Αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα άρθρα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί νιώθεις την ανάγκη να σχολιάσεις χωρίς να ξέρεις την υπόθεση.



Palavra said:


> Η απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 361*Α*. Βλέπεις να περιλαμβάνεται κάπου στη φράση που παραθέτεις;



Θέλεις να πεις ότι το 361Α δεν είναι μέρος του 361 και άρα όταν το 368 αναφέρει όλα τα προηγούμενα άρθρα με την σειρά, δεν περιλαμβάνει το παράρτημα του 361. Κάποιος νομικός υπάρχει στο φόρουμ να το επιβεβαιώσει;



Palavra said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, η αστυνομία ψήφισε μαζικά Χρυσή Αυγή στις περασμένες εκλογές, όλες οι μεγάλες εφημερίδες είχαν σχετικά άρθρα (Το Βήμα).



Λοιπόν, σε παρακαλώ να αποσύρεις τον ψευδή αυτό ισχυρισμό, ειδικά την στιγμή που έχω παραθέσει link που εξηγώ πολύ αναλυτικά γιατί είναι ψευδής. Κατανοώ το να βαριέσαι ή να μην έχεις χρόνο να το διαβάσεις, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δικαιολογείται να αναπαράγεις άκριτα ό,τι βλακεία δημοσιεύει η κάθε αναξιόπιστη εφημερίδα. Η αστυνομία δεν ψήφισε τίποτα μαζικά. Για την ακρίβεια, ό,τι κι αν ψήφισε η αστυνομία, μαζικά ή μη, δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα στοιχείο. Το Βήμα ή όποιος έκανε την αρχική συσχέτιση, σύγκρινε διπλανά τμήματα και απέδωσε στην αστυνομία την αύξηση του ποσοστού της ΧΑ στα δεύτερα τμήματα, κάτι ολότελα αυθαίρετο (όπου αν διαβάσεις την ανάλυσή μου θα καταλάβεις και γιατί).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

Δελτίο Τύπου - Αναγγελία Ίδρυσης NAFTHA
by Naftha - Nazi Free Thessaloniki Assembly 


Στην Θεσσαλονίκη ιδρύθηκε ως σύμπραξη οργανώσεων, συλλογικοτήτων και ατόμων η Άμεση Πράξη κατά της Ρατσιστικής Βίας- NA.F.TH.A.

Η άμεση πράξη κατά της ρατσιστικής βίας είναι συνεργασία ομάδων και προσώπων με στόχο την υπεράσπιση της πόλης μας από νεοναζιστικές πρακτικές που εξαπλώνονται.
Με τον όρο νεοναζιστικές πρακτικές εννοούμε περιστατικά εγκληματικών πράξεων ή βίαιων ενεργειών ή συμπεριφορών εξευτελιστικών και ταπεινωτικών σε βάρος ανθρώπων οι οποίοι στοχοποιούνται λόγω εθνικής καταγωγής, χρώματος, φύλου, πολιτικών ή θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων, αναπηρίας, ή σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού.

Οι στόχοι της NA.F.TH.A. είναι:
Έγκαιρη ανάδειξη και διερεύνηση των περιστατικών ρατσιστικής βίας - ατιμωτικής μεταχείρισης
Νομική και ηθική υποστήριξη των θυμάτων
Προσφυγή στις αρμόδιες αρχές για θεσμική αντιμετώπισή τους
Δημόσια καταγγελία των περιστατικών
Δικτύωση και συντονισμός ατόμων και ομάδων για οργανωμένη κοινή δράση

Εάν είστε θύμα ή μάρτυρας σε περιστατικά ρατσιστικής βίας ή ατιμωτικής συμπεριφοράς, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας στο 6984108744 ή με mail στο [email protected]

Την NA.F.TH.A υποστηρίζουν: 
Ομάδα Νομικών για την Υπεράσπιση των Δικαιωμάτων Προσφύγων και Μεταναστών (Θεσσαλονίκη), Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, Αντιγόνη, Κοινωνικό Ιατρείο Αλληλεγγύης, Συμβίωση, ΑΡΣΙΣ, Ελληνικό Συμβούλιο για τους Πρόσφυγες, Κοινωνικό Εργαστήριο, Πολύδρομο, Αντιρατσιστική Πρωτοβουλία Θεσσαλονίκης, Οδυσσέας- Σχολείο αλληλεγγύης, Σύλλογος Αλβανών Mεταναστών "Μητέρα Τερέζα", Αναπηρία Τώρα, Γιατροί του Κόσμου, Γ΄ ΕΛΜΕ Θεσσαλονίκης, Διεθνής Αμνηστία, Αντιφασιστική Συνέλευση Αλληλεγγύης, Κίνηση "Απελάστε το Ρατσισμό" Θεσσαλονίκης, Παράλλαξη










http://www.facebook.com/nafthathess?ref=stream


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Παλάβρα, γράφεις αντίλογο μόνο για να τον γράψεις;


Όπως είδες πιο πάνω, απάντησα σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο που αφορά την εφαρμογή του νόμου, όχι για το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου.


Hellegennes said:


> Θέλεις να πεις ότι το 361Α δεν είναι μέρος του 361 και άρα όταν το 368 αναφέρει όλα τα προηγούμενα άρθρα με την σειρά, δεν περιλαμβάνει το παράρτημα του 361. Κάποιος νομικός υπάρχει στο φόρουμ να το επιβεβαιώσει;



Κατανοώ το να βαριέσαι ή να μην έχεις χρόνο να διαβάσεις την την απόφαση του Α.Π. στην οποία παρέμπεμψες, οπότε ας μεταφέρω εδώ το σχετικό απόσπασμα:

Κατά το άρθρο 361 Α παρ. 1 του ΠΚ, που προστέθηκε με το άρθρο 19 του ν. 1419/1984, και φέρει ως τίτλο "Απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση", ορίζεται ότι : "Με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών τιμωρείται η έμπρακτη εξύβριση (άρθρο 361 παρ. 1), αν έγινε χωρίς πρόκληση από τον παθόντα". Κατά την έννοια της διατάξεως αυτής απρόκλητη είναι η εξύβριση όταν ο δράστης και ο παθών δεν είχαν προηγουμένως καμία σχέση ή επαφή και ο δράστης δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να στραφεί κατά του συγκεκριμένου παθόντος, αλλά ενήργησε με κίνητρο αντικοινωνικά αισθήματα. Πράγματι, η "απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση" διαφοροποιείται από την κοινή εξύβριση του προηγούμενου άρθρου 361 παρ. 1 ΠΚ σε τέσσερα σημεία : 1) περιορίζεται στην τέλεση της προσβολής εμπράκτως, 2) προϋποθέτει ότι η πράξη τελέστηκε "χωρίς πρόκληση από τον παθόντα", 3) τιμωρείται βαρύτερα και 4) *διώκεται αυτεπαγγέλτως, δεδομένου ότι το άρθρο 361 Α δεν αναφέρεται στο 368 παρ. 1 ΠΚ*. ​


Και επειδή μπορεί να το ξέχασες, σου θυμίζω τι έγραψες πριν:



Hellegennes said:


> Edit: Κοίταξα στον ΠΚ και είδα ότι η εξύβριση αναλύεται στο άρθρο 361 και η έμπρακτη εξύβριση στο 361Α. Παρακάτω, στο άρθρο 368, γράφει:
> 
> Στις περιπτώσεις των άρθρων 361, 362, 363, 364 και 365 η ποινική δίωξη ασκείται μόνο ύστερα από έγκληση.



Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιείς τι εικόνα δίνεις. 

Για τα «ναι μεν αλλά» που έρχονται, επειδή δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να ασχοληθώ, σε παραπέμπω στην ανάλυση που βάζω σε σύνδεσμο παραπάνω. Είναι άκρως διαφωτιστική. Εκτός αν βαριέσαι ή δεν έχεις διάθεση να τη διαβάσεις. 



Hellegennes said:


> Λοιπόν, σε παρακαλώ να αποσύρεις τον ψευδή αυτό ισχυρισμό, ειδικά την στιγμή που έχω παραθέσει link που εξηγώ πολύ αναλυτικά γιατί είναι ψευδής. Κατανοώ το να βαριέσαι ή να μην έχεις χρόνο να το διαβάσεις, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δικαιολογείται να αναπαράγεις άκριτα ό,τι βλακεία δημοσιεύει η κάθε αναξιόπιστη εφημερίδα.


Ελληγενή, δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά επειδή εξηγείς κάτι εσύ, δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι. Τα συγκεκριμένα εκλογικά τμήματα βρίσκονται δίπλα από το αρχηγείο των ΜΑΤ, όπου οι αστυνομικοί ψηφίζουν σε μεγαλύτερους αριθμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2013)

Καιρό είχαμε να διαβάσουμε τον επάρατο Μανδραβέλη εδώ μέσα, οπότε ας φέρω το σημερινό του από την Καθημερινή:

*Της ημετέρας παιδείας αμέτοχοι*
*Του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη*

Στη βολική απάντηση ότι «η τρομακτική άνοδος της Χρυσής Αυγής οφείλεται στην κρίση» υπάρχει ένα ενοχλητικό ερώτημα: Και η Αντικαπιταλιστική Αριστερή Συνεργασία είχε το 2009 περίπου το ποσοστό της Χρυσής Αυγής και λίγο ψηλότερο (0,32% έναντι 0,29%)· γιατί οι πολίτες προτίμησαν να εκτινάξουν την Χ.Α. και όχι την ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ, η οποία στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής έχει πιο συγκροτημένο ριζοσπαστικό λόγο; Γιατί, οι Ελληνες σε αντίθεση με τους Ιταλούς, δεν διάλεξαν μια διασκεδαστική εκδοχή της αντιπολιτικής και επέλεξαν την επικίνδυνη; Δεν είναι μόνο η επικοινωνία ή τα ΜΜΕ. Ίδια προβολή είχαν από τα κανάλια προεκλογικά τα ελάχιστα κόμματα, η δε ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ έκανε περισσότερες θορυβώδεις παρεμβάσεις στα οικονομικοπολιτικά δρώμενα.

Αυτή η ενοχλητική ερώτηση έχει μια ακόμη πιο ενοχλητική υποψία. Μήπως αυτά που κηρύσσει το νεοναζιστικό κόμμα ήταν διάχυτα στην ελληνική κοινωνία και δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν πολιτική έκφραση, επειδή οι σημερινοί ψηφοφόροι της Χ.Α. ήταν μπουκωμένοι από το επάρατο πελατειακό κράτος; Μήπως ο φασισμός που ξορκίζαμε ήταν διαρκώς παρών σε διάφορες εκφάνσεις του κοινωνικού μας βίου κι εμείς τον αποσιωπούσαμε με αφορισμούς του στυλ «οι Ελληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές», ή «στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να φυτρώσει ο ναζισμός»; Μήπως έχει δίκιο ο αρχηγός της Χρυσής Αυγής κ. Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος, ο οποίος σε ένα από τα τελευταία κείμενά του γράφει ότι «τα “παιδιά με τα μαύρα” δεν είναι υπόθεση του τελευταίου χρόνου. Ήταν πάντα δίπλα σας, ζούσαν ανάμεσά σας, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια»; Κι αν πολλοί από αυτούς που στελεχώνουν τις ομάδες κρούσης της Χ.Α. ήταν μπράβοι σε μπαρ, μήπως ήταν οι αντιλήψεις της Χ.Α. που «ζούσαν ανάμεσά μας, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια»;

Η αλήθεια είναι πως η ιδιωτική τηλεόραση συντέλεσε τα μάλα στην καλλιέργεια του φαινομένου. Αλλά δεν ξεκινά από εκεί το κακό. Το γεγονός ότι το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο εκχυδαΐστηκε τόσο γρήγορα και μάλιστα χωρίς αντίσταση πρέπει να έχει βαθύτερα αίτια. Δεν οφείλεται μόνο στον ανταγωνισμό, όπως λέει μια άλλη βολική για την αριστερά θεωρία. Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής ακόμη και η θατσερική Βρετανία έχει καλύτερα δελτία ειδήσεων από τα δικά μας.

Ζούμε σε μια χώρα που τρόμαξε ότι θα της κλέψουν τα φωνήεντα και το Διαδίκτυο είναι πλημμυρισμένο από εκφράσεις του στυλ «έμα και τοιμή». Φτάσαμε να έχουμε πανεπιστημιακούς που πιστεύουν ότι καταλύθηκε με βία το Σύνταγμα και η «αντίσταση με κάθε μέσο» είναι θεμιτή. Υπάρχουν παιδιά εκεί έξω (και μάλιστα πάρα πολλά, όπως απέδειξε ο Δεκέμβριος του 2008) που πιστεύουν ότι είναι αυτοάμυνα να πετούν πέτρες στα αστυνομικά τμήματα. Έχουμε βουλευτές που βλέπουν συνωμοσίες σε email που καταλήγουν με το «sent from my iPad»· πολιτικούς αρχηγούς που δεν κατανοούν πώς αυξάνει το χρέος ενώ μειώνεται (αλλά δεν εξαλείφεται) το έλλειμμα.

Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και από το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα αποτελεί το έλλειμμα παιδείας, το οποίο είναι εμφανές σε κάθε επίπεδο του κοινού μας βίου. Εκεί επιβιώνει και αναπτύσσεται ο λαϊκισμός, ο οποίος σε συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικοοικονομικές συνθήκες, μεταμορφώνεται σε φασισμό. Η κρίση δεν δημιούργησε το φαινόμενο, απλώς το πυροδότησε. Ήταν ο καταλύτης που ενεργοποίησε την αντίδραση σε ένα προϋπάρχον μείγμα αντιλήψεων και κενών παιδείας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

Μου άρεσε πολύ εκείνο το
Ζούμε σε μια χώρα που τρόμαξε ότι θα της κλέψουν τα φωνήεντα και το Διαδίκτυο είναι πλημμυρισμένο από εκφράσεις του στυλ «έμα και τοιμή». Φτάσαμε να έχουμε πανεπιστημιακούς που πιστεύουν ότι καταλύθηκε με βία το Σύνταγμα και η «αντίσταση με κάθε μέσο» είναι θεμιτή. Υπάρχουν παιδιά εκεί έξω (και μάλιστα πάρα πολλά, όπως απέδειξε ο Δεκέμβριος του 2008) που πιστεύουν ότι είναι αυτοάμυνα να πετούν πέτρες στα αστυνομικά τμήματα. Έχουμε βουλευτές που βλέπουν συνωμοσίες σε email που καταλήγουν με το «sent from my iPad»· πολιτικούς αρχηγούς που δεν κατανοούν πώς αυξάνει το χρέος ενώ μειώνεται (αλλά δεν εξαλείφεται) το έλλειμμα.


----------



## anef (Apr 12, 2013)

> Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και από το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα αποτελεί το έλλειμμα παιδείας, το οποίο είναι εμφανές σε κάθε επίπεδο του κοινού μας βίου. Εκεί επιβιώνει και αναπτύσσεται ο λαϊκισμός, ο οποίος σε συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικοοικονομικές συνθήκες, μεταμορφώνεται σε φασισμό.



Μεγάλο το ζόρι κάποιων να φορτώσουν το φασισμό στην αριστερά, τον κατεξοχήν στόχο των φασιστών, δια του λαϊκισμού. Πώς γίνεται, τώρα, κύριε Πάσχο μας, διαπρύσιοι κήρυκες του αντι-λαϊκισμού σαν τον Πάγκαλο και τον Λοβέρδο -ενδεικτικά- να είναι ακριβώς αυτοί που στάζουν φασιστικό φαρμάκι; Έλα μου ντε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

> Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και από το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα αποτελεί το έλλειμμα παιδείας, το οποίο είναι εμφανές σε κάθε επίπεδο του κοινού μας βίου. Εκεί επιβιώνει και αναπτύσσεται ο λαϊκισμός, ο οποίος σε συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικοοικονομικές συνθήκες, μεταμορφώνεται σε φασισμό.






anef said:


> Μεγάλο το ζόρι κάποιων να φορτώσουν το φασισμό στην αριστερά, τον κατεξοχήν στόχο των φασιστών, δια του λαϊκισμού. Πώς γίνεται, τώρα, κύριε Πάσχο μας, διαπρύσιοι κήρυκες του αντι-λαϊκισμού σαν τον Πάγκαλο και τον Λοβέρδο -ενδεικτικά- να είναι ακριβώς αυτοί που στάζουν φασιστικό φαρμάκι; Έλα μου ντε.



Λαϊκισμός = Αριστερά; Ντε και καλά;


----------



## anef (Apr 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Λαϊκισμός = Αριστερά; Ντε και καλά;



Σύμφωνα με κάποιους, εννοείται. Ο κυρίαρχος, καθεστωτικός λόγος περί «λαϊκισμού» αναφέρεται συνήθως στην αριστερά, όχι στη δεξιά. Αυτό εννοεί και ο Πάσχος.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

Ο Καμμένος, για παράδειγμα, είναι αριστερά;
Κι αν εννοεί αυτό που λες ο Πάσχος, γιατί δεν το γράφει παρά λέει το έλλειμμα παιδείας, το οποίο είναι εμφανές σε κάθε επίπεδο του κοινού μας βίου; Πρώτη φορά θα ήτανε που την πέφτει στην αριστερά;
Γιατί απορρίπτουμε σώνει και καλά κάτι που είναι ορθό και ισχύει, απλώς και μόνο επειδή το λέει κάποιος που αντιπαθούμε; Άσε, μην απαντάς. Ρητορικό είναι το ερώτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

anef said:


> Ο κυρίαρχος, καθεστωτικός λόγος περί «λαϊκισμού» αναφέρεται συνήθως στην αριστερά, όχι στη δεξιά. Αυτό εννοεί και ο Πάσχος.


Ίσως είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κάποιος τι εννοεί ένας συγγραφέας, όταν δεν είναι αντικειμενικός και έχει απορρίψει εκ προοιμίου το περιεχόμενο με το που βλέπει το όνομα. Τι πλάκα θα είχε ένα ωραίο πειραματάκι, να δημοσιεύαμε το ίδιο άρθρο αλλάζοντας το όνομα του συντάκτη από Πάσχος σε Α, Β ή Γ.

Προσθήκη:
Να τι έγραψε στο Facebook ο Σακελλάρης Σκουμπουρδής δίνοντας το λινκ για το εν λόγω άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη:
Το αστείο είναι ότι ο ανατρεπτικός, ουσιωδώς αριστερός, λόγος του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη, θεωρείται 'δεξιός'. Μια ακόμα εισφορά στην ανάλυση του Ποικιλόχρου Ακροδεξιού Φαινομένου.​


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Διαδικτυακό μποϊκοτάζ.  Η πρώτη εταιρεία απ' αυτές που διαφημίζονται στην εκπομπή του Τράγκα απέσυρε τη διαφήμισή της (και τα λεφτά της, προφανώς) ύστερα από την εμφάνιση αγνού ανόθευτου νεοναζισμού en bloc στο πάνελ. Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

[...]
*Πώς καταπολεμάται τελικά ο ρατσιστικός λόγος;*

Ξέρω ότι ξαφνιάζονται οι περισσότεροι όταν λέω ότι η αντιμετώπισή του ρατσιστικού και ναζιστικού λόγου στην Ελλάδα είναι σχετικά εύκολη. Αυτή είναι όμως η αλήθεια, καθώς ο συγκεκριμένος λόγος στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ πρωτόγονος και δεν μπορεί να αντέξει ούτε μια στιγμή απέναντι στον συγκροτημένο αντιρατσιστικό λόγο. Ο τελευταίος όμως απαιτεί σοβαρή ενασχόληση με το θέμα και απομάκρυνση από απλουστευτικές προσεγγίσεις, κάτι που αρκετοί από τους αντιπάλους του ρατσισμού και του ναζισμού δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ακόμη. Η σχετική αγωνία του Ερνστ Μπλοχ την παλιά εποχή παραμένει επίκαιρη: Αναρωτήθηκε από πού άραγε να προέρχεται «η πρόληψη ότι η αλήθεια από μόνη της μπορεί να ανοίξει το δρόμο» και κατέληξε αξιολογώντας το λόγο των βαρβάρων και τον δικό μας λόγο: «Οι ναζί μιλούσαν εξαπατώντας, αλλά μιλούσαν σε ανθρώπους, οι σοσιαλιστές μιλούσαν εντελώς αληθινά, αλλά μιλούσαν για πράγματα (θέματα). Αυτό που χρειάζεται τώρα είναι να μιλήσουμε εντελώς αληθινά σε ανθρώπους για τα δικά τους θέματα». Έτσι θα πράξουμε.

Η κατάληξη από εκτενή συνέντευξη του καθηγητή Γιώργου Τσιάκαλου στη LiFo.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Ωραία αυτά που λέει ο καθηγητής αλλά δεν υπολογίζει ένα πράμα, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να αρθρώσεις λόγο έναντι στον ναζιστικό λόγο στην Ελλάδα· είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανές ότι πρόκειται για πρωτόζωα με μειωμένη αντίληψη που δεν μπορούν καν να μιλήσουν σωστά. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πείθονται από τον πρωτόγονο λόγο τους, για τους α, β και γ λόγους. Αυτούς τους λόγους πρέπει να εντοπίσεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις. Δυστυχώς ο άλφα λόγος είναι η ελλιπής παιδεία. Όσο καλύτερο λόγο κι αν αρθρώσεις, όσο κι αν τους "βάλεις στην θέση τους" και αποδείξεις πόσο ηλίθια είναι αυτά που λένε, ο κόσμος που θέλει να πειστεί απ' αυτούς θα ακούσει αυτούς, όχι εσένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Ο βουλευτής Χρήστος Παππάς παραδέχεται ότι είναι ναζί:

[video=youtube;3ZUgeQr8MkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=3ZUgeQr8MkE[/video]


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2013)

Γλωσσική απορία: Η παροιμία «Θέλει η πουτάνα να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει» είναι κατάλληλο σχόλιο στο παραπάνω;

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/thelei_i_poutana_na_kruftei_kai_i_xara_den_tin_afinei_5103


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Το σκέφτηκα έτσι, το σκέφτηκα αλλιώς, νομίζω τη βρήκα τη λύση. Στο επόμενο «συσσίτιο για Έλληνες» προτείνω να στήσουμε ένα «συσσίτιο για όλους» στην παρακάτω γειτονιά. Να στηθούμε στην ουρά (της Χρυσής Αυγής) όσοι εκτός από ταυτότητες Έλληνα έχουμε και συνείδηση ανθρώπου, να πάρουμε τα τρόφιμα διαφήμισης των ναζιστών και να πάμε να τα μοιράσουμε στο συσσίτιο για όλους. Χωρίς ταυτότητες εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2013)

Μα αυτό το κάνουν ήδη πολλοί Δήμοι, η εκκλησία και άλλοι φορείς, και ούτε αναγκάζουν τους ανθρώπους να στέκονται στον ήλιο για ένα πεπόνι δύο ώρες, ούτε χαϊδεύονται στις κάμερες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Δεν με κατάλαβες: να παίρνουμε τα τρόφιμα που μοιράζονται στις ουρές της ΧΑ και να τα πηγαίνουμε στην άλλη γειτονιά, να τα μοιράζουμε σε μετανάστες, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οπωσδήποτε να τα μοιράζουμε χωρίς ταυτότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με κατάλαβες: να παίρνουμε τα τρόφιμα που μοιράζονται στις ουρές της ΧΑ και να τα πηγαίνουμε στην άλλη γειτονιά, να τα μοιράζουμε σε μετανάστες, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οπωσδήποτε να τα μοιράζουμε χωρίς ταυτότητα.



Αυτό θα είχε γούστο, μέχρι τα πρώτα κλωτσομπουνίδια που θα άρχιζαν να πέφτουν μόλις το έπαιρναν χαμπάρι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2013)

Στο συσσίτιο της Χ.Α. με τη «τζιπάρα» Φόρτωσε πατάτες και εθνικοφροσύνη και έφυγε «γεμάτος» 







υγ. Θα το είχα ανεβάσει από εκεί που το πρωτοσυνάντησα, αλλά εκείνο το _περιμένωντας_ (sic!) σε ενημερωτικό σάιτ εκπαιδευτικών μού κάθισε σαν τσιμεντένιος βλωμός στον καταπιώνα.

Kι από κάποιο σχόλιο αναγνώστη στο Πρόταγκον:

το ότι υπάρχουν πεινασμένοι άνθρωποι το ξέρουμε. Προσωπικά, όντας μετανάστης, έχω βιώσει στο πετσί μου τι σημαίνει να μένεις σε σπίτι με ψυγείο σχεδόν πάντα άδειο. Κι όμως, είναι κάτι που λέγεται αξιοπρέπεια. Είναι χίλιες φορές προτιμότερο να αναζητήσει κάποιος βοήθεια σε αδέρφια (πραγματικά αδέρφια, όχι κατ' όνομα), γονείς, φίλους, συσσίτια του Δήμου, της Εκκλησίας κλπ, όπου θα τον σεβαστούν λόγω της ανθρώπινης φύσης του, όχι λόγω του χρώματός του ή της εθνικότητάς του, και να μη φτάσει να πηγαίνει να παίρνει μια φορά το τρίμηνο φαϊ από τους Ναζί, διότι αυτά τα ανθρωποειδή το κάνουν μόνο για λόγους εντυπώσεων χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ο πραγματικός πόνος αυτών των ανθρώπων. Η φιλανθρωπία δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο επίδειξης (βλ. και μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες και τις συζύγους αυτών με διάφορους συλλόγους που είναι κάθε μέρα στις ειδήσεις), γίνεται μακριά από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας για να είναι αληθινή. *Όταν παίρνεις ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, πρέπει να βλέπεις και το πρόσωπο αυτού που σου το δίνει. Όταν το πρόσωπο αυτό είναι ενός Ναζί, καλύτερα να μείνεις νηστικός.*


Τα έντονα δικά μου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2013)

Ωραία ιδέα, Νίκελ, αλλά είμαστε σίγουροι ότι όλοι αυτοί που περιμένουν στην ουρά δεν είναι ξεψαχνισμένοι ένας προς έναν από τους νεοεναζί ότι είναι δικοί τους; Και κάτι άλλο: πόσο εύκολο σου είναι να καθήσεις σε μια ουρά για κάμποσα λεπτά και να βλέπεις γύρω σου φάτσες και βλέμματα; Ή ν' ακούς κρωγμούς και ψιθυρίσματα ρατσιστικού μίσους; Εμένα δεν μου είναι καθόλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με κατάλαβες: να παίρνουμε τα τρόφιμα που μοιράζονται στις ουρές της ΧΑ και να τα πηγαίνουμε στην άλλη γειτονιά, να τα μοιράζουμε σε μετανάστες, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οπωσδήποτε να τα μοιράζουμε χωρίς ταυτότητα.



Σε κατάλαβα, απλώς έκανα το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου :) 

Πάντως, νομίζω πως η αντιμετώπιση σε αυτή την περίπτωση ήταν η ενδεδειγμένη: ο Δήμος Αθηναίων μοιράζει τρόφιμα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης σε ανθρώπους που τα χρειάζονται με ραντεβού, χωρίς να τους στήνει στην ουρά μέσα στον ήλιο, εξευτελίζοντάς τους. Το ίδιο και άλλοι δήμοι της Αθήνας, φαντάζομαι και άλλοι φορείς γενικώς. Οπότε, αν θέλουν οι κακόψυχοι υμνητές του Χίτλερ να μοιράζουν φαγητό, ας το κάνουν μακριά από τις κάμερες. Καλά τους έκανε η Ελληνική Αστυνομία και τους απαγόρευσε να χρησιμοποιήσουν δημόσιο χώρο (που στην τελική ανήκει και σε μένα και σε σένα και σε όλους μας) ως σκηνή της δικής τους προβολής. Και πολύ θα ήθελα να τους είχαν τραβήξει και μερικές συλλήψεις για αντιποίηση αρχής - άκου να ελέγχεις την ταυτότητα του άλλου! Πόσο πια θα τον εξευτελίσεις, επιτέλους;


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με κατάλαβες: να παίρνουμε τα τρόφιμα που μοιράζονται στις ουρές της ΧΑ και να τα πηγαίνουμε στην άλλη γειτονιά, να τα μοιράζουμε σε μετανάστες, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οπωσδήποτε να τα μοιράζουμε χωρίς ταυτότητα.



Να το προχωρήσω λίγο παρακάτω, στο πεπτικό; Και μετά να επιστρέψουμε τα υποπροϊόντα της «προσφοράς» στους αρχικούς παρόχους, που τους πάνε γάντι, στα μούτρα.

Παρέμπ (και παρακαλώ μην το δείτε μονόπαντα, όλα τα κόμματα έχουν σαβούρα): μια «δήλωση μετανοίας».
Έτσι ανεβάζουν τα «νούμερα» τα νούμερα, από «νούμερα», από έρμαια ανερμάτιστα έρματα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

Σχετικά με τον κύριο με το τζιπ: δε νομίζω ότι μας λένε τίποτα οι πράξεις του για το τι ψηφίζει, μας λένε όμως πόσο γύφτος είναι.
Από την άλλη διαφωνώ με το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Μπέρνη, γιατί απλούστατα μιλάμε και σχολιάζουμε από τη μεριά του χορτάτου. Πιστεύω ότι αν πραγματικά είχα ανάγκη σε σημείο που να χρειάζεται να ζητιανεύω, δεν θα με ενδιέφερε ποιος θα με ελεήσει.
Τώρα, αυτό με τον δήμο Αθηναίων που λεέι η Παλ με βάζει να σκεφτώ και κάτι άλλο: ότι ο δήμος ή η εκκλησία ή όλοι αυτοί οι οργανισμοί που μοιράζουν βοήθεια τη μοιράζουν σε άτομα που αποδεδειγμένα χρειάζονται βοήθεια κι όχι σε τσίπηδες με τζιπ που κάθονται στην ουρά και προσποιούνται τους φτωχούς. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να ελπίζω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη διαφωνώ με το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Μπέρνη, γιατί απλούστατα μιλάμε και σχολιάζουμε από τη μεριά του χορτάτου. Πιστεύω ότι αν πραγματικά είχα ανάγκη σε σημείο που να χρειάζεται να ζητιανεύω, δεν θα με ενδιέφερε ποιος θα με ελεήσει.



Στην κατοχή κόσμος *πέθαινε* από πείνα· κυριολεκτικά πέθαινε, όχι μεταφορικά. Κάποιοι πήγαν να τους "ελεήσουν" οι ναζί· τους λέμε δωσίλογους. Αν έχεις αξιοπρέπεια έχεις αξιοπρέπεια μέχρι θανάτου.-


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2013)

Άσε που είναι και αναλογικά υπερβολική η σημασία που δίνουν σε αυτό που κάνουν. Χρησιμοποιούν λίγες χιλιάδες ευρώ από χρήματα που τους δίνει ο ελληνικός λαός θέλει δεν θέλει, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή το κράτος και οι δήμοι δίνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες, και παράλληλα η εκκλησία και οι ΜΚΟ χρησιμοποιούν χρήματα που ο άλλος τα βγάζει από την τσέπη του, χωρίς να κάνει μνημόσυνο με ξένα κόλλυβα όπως οι χρυσαυγίτες. Δεν περίμενα να είναι ευαίσθητοι, αλλά να κακομεταχειρίζονται έτσι ηλικιωμένους και άπορους ανθρώπους για να τους πάρουν οι κάμερες και να μαζέψουν ψηφαλάκια δεν το έχει κάνει κανένα κόμμα από αυτά που οι ίδιοι κατηγορούν για διαφθορά και προδοσία και άλλα τέτοια. Όχι αντισυστημικοί δεν είναι, είναι τόσο συστημικοί που κοντεύουν να βγουν από την άλλη άκρη. 

Το ότι τους πιάνουν κώτσους οι τζιπάτοι και διάφοροι άλλοι τζαμπατζήδες που σίγουρα υπάρχουν είναι πραγματικά τιμωρία ισάξια της συμπεριφοράς τους. Μακάρι βέβαια οι τζαμπατζήδες να μην έτρωγαν πεπόνια στην υγεία του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου, αλλά δε βαριέσαι. Τουλάχιστον τα παίρνουν από την τσέπη της κυρίας Κακοψυχούλια και Σία, κάτι είναι κι αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην κατοχή κόσμος *πέθαινε* από πείνα· κυριολεκτικά πέθαινε, όχι μεταφορικά. Κάποιοι πήγαν να τους "ελεήσουν" οι ναζί· τους λέμε δωσίλογους. Αν έχεις αξιοπρέπεια έχεις αξιοπρέπεια μέχρι θανάτου.-



Υπερβολές. Η γιαγιά μου λέει ότι το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι να σου λένε τα παιδιά σου ότι πεινάνε και να μην έχεις τίποτα να τους δώσεις να φάνε. Για τον εαυτό σου μπορεί να αποφασίσεις να είσαι αξιοπρεπής μέχρι θανάτου, για λογαριασμό άλλων είναι δύσκολο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

Παλ:γι'αυτό το λόγο χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη προβολή του έργου των οργανώσεων που βοηθάνε απόρους. Να μην ακούγεται μόνο μία αμφίβολης προέλευσης προσφορά, να ακούγονται κι οι άλλες. 
Όμως ειδικά με την φιλανθρωπία της εκκλησίας και με άλλους οργανισμούς υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη δυσπιστία που δε νομίζω ότι θα πειστεί όποιος δεν ξέρει ήδη τι γίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Υπερβολές. Η γιαγιά μου λέει ότι το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι να σου λένε τα παιδιά σου ότι πεινάνε και να μην έχεις τίποτα να τους δώσεις να φάνε. Για τον εαυτό σου μπορεί να αποφασίσεις να είσαι αξιοπρεπής μέχρι θανάτου, για λογαριασμό άλλων είναι δύσκολο.



Μόνο σε περίπτωση πολέμου μπορεί να μην βρεις απολύτως κανέναν εκτός από ναζί για να σου δώσει να φας.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην κατοχή κόσμος *πέθαινε* από πείνα· κυριολεκτικά πέθαινε, όχι μεταφορικά. Κάποιοι πήγαν να τους "ελεήσουν" οι ναζί· τους λέμε δωσίλογους. Αν έχεις αξιοπρέπεια έχεις αξιοπρέπεια μέχρι θανάτου.-



:up: :up: :up:

Πόσο δε μάλλον που τώρα υπάρχουν ένα σωρό φορείς, όπως έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί ad nauseam, που προσφέρουν τροφή, ρουχισμό, φάρμακα κτό χωρίς να ζητούν ταυτότητες, πιστοποιητικά φρονημάτων και ληξιαρχικές πράξεις γέννησης, χωρίς να κάνουν σόου και κυρίως, χωρίς να εξευτελίζουν και να ταπεινώνουν τον αποδέκτη τους. Κουκιά μετρημένα: τα χρυσάβγουλα χρησιμοποιούν ένα ελάχιστο μέρος της γενναίας επιδότησης που παίρνουν ως κόμμα, πρώτον για να μοιράσουν δυο σακούλες τρόφιμα _στους ψηφοφόρους τους_ και παράλληλα να δώσουν τη γνωστή εμετική παράσταση.
Αξιοπρέπεια; Πού τη βρήκε ο ούγκακας οπαδός της χρυσής αβγής; Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα! :angry:

ΥΓ. Είμαι απ' αυτούς που κατανοούν πράξεις ακραίας απόγνωσης και απελπισίας, όπως πχ αυτή. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η επιβίωση έρχεται -ακόμα κι αυτή όμως με εξαιρέσεις- πάνω από κάθε τι άλλο, όταν τα πράγματα φτάσουν στο θεμελιώδες αμήν. Και εδώ και καιρό, πολλοί πολίτες τούτης της χώρας υποφέρουν πραγματικά. Όμως δεν βρίσκονται στις Άνδεις. Έλεος!


----------



## Elsa (Jul 26, 2013)

Και για να φτιαχτεί κλίμα ευφορίας, τι υπόκρουση είχαν βάλει;
Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
Ο ύμνος των ναζί στο «συσσίτιο μόνο για Έλληνες»
Διανομή τροφίμων από τη Χρυσή Αυγή με μουσική υπόκρουση το τραγούδι του Horst Wessel


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Μετά το «αϊκιού ραδικιού», θα πρέπει να λανσάρουμε και το «αϊκιού καθικιού».

Καλημέρα


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2013)

Άσε που αν ήταν και χριστιανοί, όπως οι ίδιοι ισχυρίζονται, θα έπρεπε να φέρονται και σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της θρησκείας τους και να τους βοηθούν όλους. Και μάλιστα όχι μπροστά στις κάμερες, αλλά όπως ο Δήμος Αθηναίων και άλλοι δήμοι, χωρίς να γνωρίζει η αριστερά τους τι ποιεί η δεξιά τους. Αλλά προφανώς δεν είναι. Προφανέστατα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2013)

Έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα να καταδικάζουμε μεταξύ μας, «άνωθεν», τις δράσεις και τις πρακτικές των χρυσαβγιτών. Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι η φθορά που έχουν προκαλέσει στις βάσεις της ελληνικής κοινωνίας η σκόπιμη ή από άγνοια κακή χρήση της γλώσσας, η αμάθεια και η άγνοια πραγμάτων (ποιος έκατσε να κάνει ένα κλικ στη βικιπαίδεια να μάθει το υπόβαθρο του τραγουδιού του χορστ βέσελ, του νταβατζή που έγινε θρύλος, και το γιατί και το πώς), οι υπερθετικοί χωρίς όριο και έλεγχο, η χαζομάρα και η ανοησία έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα πολύ βαθύ υπόστρωμα που δύσκολα παλεύεται και σωστά περιγράφει σήμερα κτγμ ο Χωμενίδης.

Κοιτάζοντας σήμερα τις εφημερίδες την είδηση για τα επεισόδια στην Πάτρα, διαβάζω σε κάποιο σχόλιο: «οι Γερμανοί, που ψήφισαν 90% τους ναζί...» Πρόκειται για απίστευτη μπούρδα, αλλά πώς να αποκλείσω ότι έτσι κατάλαβε ο σχολιαστής τις ακόμη μεγαλύτερες αντιγερμανικές ρατσιστικές μπούρδες που εκπέμπονται αυτές τις μέρες, και μάλιστα από μορφωμένα ή προβεβλημένα άτομα;

Τι χρειάζεται να πάθουμε ακόμη για να μάθουμε ότι η ζωή είναι γεμάτη γκρίζα, δεν έχει μόνο άσπρα και μαύρα, και ότι αν ορίζουμε για τον εαυτό μας το άσπιλο λευκό, κάποιοι θα είναι πανευτυχείς και θα αγάλλονται με το απόλυτο μαύρο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2013)

Και μιας και λέει ο Χωμενίδης για σκατόλακκους:
Πάτρα: Πολίτης κατέθεσε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα επειδή τον ενοχλούν τα συσσίτια


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2013)

Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι τον ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος του πλυσίματος των πιάτων και οι οσμές. Αυτό για να μη νομίζει κανείς ότι τον ενοχλεί η ιδέα των συσσιτίων. 
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, ξέρω ότι στην Αγγλία δεν μπορεί κανείς να νοικιάσει οποιοδήποτε κτίριο και να το κάνει κουζίνα ή εστιατόριο και πάντα ζητάνε από τους κατοίκους της περιοχής να εκφράσουν τις διαφωνίες τους (όχι πως τους δίνει κανείς σημασία).


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Θα ρωτήσω κάτι διαδικαστικό: το εικονίδιο (ή μάλλον ο εικόναρος) "At least one of the Lexilogists..." έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιείται σε μη γλωσσικά (για να μην πω "σε μη αυστηρώς μεταφραστικά") θέματα; Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Costas said:


> Θα ρωτήσω κάτι διαδικαστικό: το εικονίδιο (ή μάλλον ο εικόναρος) "At least one of the Lexilogists..." έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιείται σε μη γλωσσικά (για να μην πω "σε μη αυστηρώς μεταφραστικά") θέματα; Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι είναι λάθος.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το χρησιμοποίησε η bernardina για να κάνει «like» στο προηγούμενο σχόλιο, αγνοώντας τη λεξιλογική πρακτική σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο εύσημο: το χρησιμοποιεί συνήθως ένας από τους συντονιστές ή διαχειριστές για να το προσθέσει στο τέλος ενός κειμένου από άλλο μέλος προκειμένου να δείξει ότι τουλάχιστον ένας από τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ θέλει να ευχαριστήσει το μέλος για τον κόπο που έκανε να πλουτίσει το φόρουμ με τη συγκεκριμένη συνεισφορά. Συνήθως αποτελεί επιβράβευση για κείμενα που χρειάστηκαν κόπο να γραφτούν και δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να επιβραβεύσει απόψεις ή καλές ιδέες. Οπότε σύντομα θα φροντίσουμε να αντικατασταθεί από κάτι που θα αρμόζει περισσότερο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Δεν χρειάζεται να το αντικαταστήσετε με κάτι· τα γνωστά +1...+1000 κττ. κάνουν πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους. Προσωπική μου γνώμη.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2013)

Οκέι, σόρι για την αντικανονική χρήση του εικονιδίου. Προφανώς και να αντικατασταθεί. Νο πρόμπλεμ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Πολύ γλυκούλης ο σκύλος σου! :up:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πολύ γλυκούλης ο σκύλος σου! :up:




Ωωωω, μιλ μερσί! :wub:
Χεχε...;)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2013)

Να υπενθυμίσω απλώς ότι η χούντα μπορεί να κατέλυσε την δημοκρατία το 1967 όμως, στην προσπάθειά της να νομιμοποιηθεί είπε ότι την έβαλε στον γύψο. Ποτέ δεν την αρνήθηκε ως πολίτευμα. Επικαλούμενη τον κομμουνιστικό κίνδυνο και την οχλοκρατία ανέστειλε άρθρα του Συντάγματος προκειμένου, όπως ισχυριζόταν, να προστατεύσει τη χώρα και τη δημοκρατία της. Ο ολοκληρωτισμός της ήταν κατά κάποιον τρόπο «τεχνικός», δυστυχώς ουδόλως τεχνητός. Γι’ αυτό και δεν αποπειράθηκε ποτέ να οργανώσει, με όση φαιά ουσία διέθεταν οι εγκέφαλοί της, φασιστική ιδεολογία. Hξερε εκ των προτέρων πως κάτι τέτοιο θα την απομόνωνε οριστικά από τον δυτικό κόσμο στον οποίον αναζητούσε στηρίγματα και ερείσματα. Το περίφημο «Πιστεύω» του Παπαδόπουλου ήταν ένα συμπίλημα καραβανάδικου πατριωτισμού, με μπόλικα καρυκεύματα ορθοδοξίας γραμμένο σε μια γλώσσα που θα τη ζήλευε ο Μποστ. Eνα γνήσιο προϊόν της σκοτεινής και πολιτισμικά αγράμματης Ελλάδας που είχε μάθει στο σχολείο την πολιτική αξία της δοτικής και των καθαρευουσιάνικων σολοικισμών.

Η χούντα κέρδισε την ανοχή του μεγαλύτερου μέρους της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, δημιουργώντας το δικό της πελατειακό δίκτυο. Χάρισε τα αγροτικά δάνεια, έστελνε τη ΜΟΜΑ να ανοίγει δρόμους και διόριζε την πελατεία της ανατρέποντας ακόμη και ιεραρχία στο στράτευμα, με αποτέλεσμα να υπονομεύσει τον μηχανισμό που τη στήριζε με τα ίδια της τα όπλα. Στο μέτρο του δυνατού, και με τα μέτρα της εποχής, ανακατένειμε τον κοινωνικό πλούτο. Τον Ιούλιο του 1974 η Ελλάδα πέρασε, με προβλήματα, αλλά χωρίς δραματικές αναταραχές στη δημοκρατία και ξαναβρήκε τη θέση της ανάμεσα στα κράτη του δυτικού κόσμου. Η εφταετία αντιμετωπίσθηκε ως παρένθεση, ένα ιστορικό ατύχημα, το οποίο όμως δεν υπήρξε ικανό να βγάλει την Ελλάδα από τα όρια του δυτικού πολιτισμού απ’ τον οποίον είχαν διδαχθεί τα πέντε κολλυβογράμματα που ήξεραν οι συνταγματάρχες και οι ταξίαρχοι του καθεστώτος.

Ο,τι δεν μπόρεσε, ή δεν τόλμησε, ή δεν θέλησε να κάνει το χουντικό καθεστώς το επιχειρούν τώρα οι επίγονοί του, η Χρυσή Αυγή. Δεν τους φτάνει το πελατειακό δίκτυο που οργανώνουν πουλώντας προστασία στους δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες της Τρίτης Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας. Τα πνευματικά τέκνα του Παπαδόπουλου επιχειρούν να φτιάξουν ένα ιδεολογικό οικοδόμημα για να στεγάσουν τις ορφανές τους συνειδήσεις. *Κι αν το γεροντάκι που τους ψηφίζει κάνει πως δεν βλέπει τους ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς και δεν ακούει τα θούρια του χιτλερισμού οι νεαρότερες ηλικίες, αποκαΐδια μιας εκπαίδευσης που καλλιεργεί μηχανικά την ιστορική μνήμη, απολαμβάνουν τον εξωτισμό και το «διαφορετικό». Ολοι την απαξιώνουν τη δημοκρατία μας ως διεφθαρμένη, ανίκανη και φαύλη. Στα μάτια όμως του νέου παιδιού οι χρυσαυγίτες τολμούν να πούνε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.* Εχουν και τις περγαμηνές του τσαμπουκά και του ντοπαρισμένου από τα γυμναστήρια σώματος. *Εμείς νομίζουμε πως όταν εκείνη η κυρία μιλάει στη Βουλή τη γλώσσα του υπόκοσμου δυσφημίζει την πολιτική της. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο.*

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο οι αριθμοί που δείχνουν τη Χρυσή Αυγή να ανεβαίνει στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Μπορεί να είναι και συγκυριακοί. Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι η απενοχοποίηση της ψήφου προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Η ενοχική στάση του κ. Καλαντζή που αντιμετώπιζε τη χυδαιολογία της κυρίας από το βήμα της Βουλής, με διάφορα «δεν είναι σωστό, τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου είναι παιδιά» είναι ενδεικτική του ουσιαστικού πολιτικού προβλήματος. Πώς μια ενοχοποιημένη από τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό δημοκρατία θα αντιμετωπίσει τον απενοχοποιημένο υπόκοσμο; Κινδυνεύει σαν τις γάτες του Αη Νικόλα στο αριστούργημα του Γιώργου Σεφέρη. «Ξολόθρεψαν τα φίδια μα στο τέλος χαθήκανε, δεν άντεξαν τόσο φαρμάκι».

Tου Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Καλά τα λέει για την ΧΑ, αλλά, στα πλαίσια της γνωστής ωραιοποίησης του παρελθόντος, θα μας κάνει στο τέλος νοσταλγούς της χούντας. Δεν ήταν μόνο καθαρεύουσα και πατριδόπληκτη βλαχιά η χούντα. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι εκτελέστηκαν εν ψυχρώ, βασανίστηκαν, έμειναν ανάπηροι ως το θάνατό τους, φυλακίστηκαν με ισόβια και πολυετείς καθείρξεις, και χάθηκε οιονεί εθνικό έδαφος, γι' αυτό άλλωστε και έπεσε το καθεστώς, όπως στην Αργεντινή. Όσο για την επιστροφή στο "δυτικό κόσμο", από πού κι ως πού ο "δυτικός κόσμος" αποκλείει το φασισμό; Και άλλωστε, μετά την απόλυτη κατάδυση της Γερμανίας στην κόλαση, μήπως δεν επανήλθε η χώρα αυτή, λόγω της ήττας της βέβαια, στον "δυτικό κόσμο"; Τι αποδεικνύει αυτό, αν ακολουθήσουμε το επιχείρημα του Τ.Θ.; Ότι η ναζιστική εξαλλοίωση της Γερμανίας δεν ήταν και τόσο βαθιά;

Επίσης αυτή η ιστορία με "την ενοχική στάση" αντιμετώπισης με κάνει να σκέφτομαι το εξής: σε όσους κατακεραυνώνουν τη ΧΑ, λέμε πως "το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να την κατακεραυνώνουμε, αλλά..." Σε όσους της απαντάνε "ενοχικά", δηλ. ήπια, λέμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η δική τους ένοχη συνείδηση για τη δική τους ένοχη δημοκρατία, κι ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερος τσαμπουκάς και αυτοπεποίθηση. Εντωμεταξύ, μοιάζει να ξεχνάμε πως η ακροδεξιά είναι σημαντική δύναμη σε όλη την Ευρώπη και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα της επίσημης ανεργίας του 27%, επίσης στην Αμερική (τι άλλο είναι το Ρεπουμπλικανικό κόμμα σήμερα στις ΗΠΑ;), στη Ρωσία του Πούτιν, στην Κίνα του ΚΚΚ, στην Ιαπωνία του Σίνζο Άμπε κλπ. Εκείνο που διαφέρει είναι τα ποσοστά της ανεργίας (και ίσως της μετανάστευσης; δεν το ξέρω). Αν λοιπόν θέλουμε να σταματήσει η άνοδος της ΧΑ, ας βρεθεί τρόπος να πέσει τουλάχιστον η ανεργία (ίσως και η μετανάστευση). Ενοχικά ή όχι, λίγη σημασία έχει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Θεωρώ πολύ εύστοχα τα σημεία του άρθρου του Θεοδωρόπουλου. Χωρίς να θεωρηθεί ωραιοποίηση της χούντας και έχοντας υπόψη όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις κι εσύ, θυμάμαι ότι λέγαμε τότε κάθε τόσο κι ένα ευτυχώς που δεν έμοιαζε με τις χούντες της Χιλής ή της Αργεντινής. Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν οι επιδόσεις των δικών μας με τις χιλιάδες τους εξαφανισμένους (desaparecidos) της Αργεντινής ή της Χιλής; Επίσης, ακριβέστατα περιγράφεται η επιρροή της Δύσης — της ΕΟΚ του συγκεκριμένου ιστορικού πλαισίου. Τέλος, ακροδεξιά από ακροδεξιά μπορεί να διαφέρει σε πολλά σημεία. Καμιά φορά και σε αστείες λεπτομέρειες: εγώ, όταν ακούω τον Μιχαλολιάκο να γαβγίζει σαν τον Γεώργιο Παπαδόπουλο, παθαίνω πολύ διαφορετικό πατατράκ από εκείνο που μου προκαλούσε η Πέιλιν ή ο Φάλγουελ. Διαφορετικές αιτίες τρέφουν το κάθε φίδι, διαφορετικά κακά μπορούν να φέρουν στο κεφάλι μας. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η ανεργία είναι ένας σημαντικότατος λόγος που σπρώχνει κόσμο σε αναζήτηση αντισυστημικών λύσεων. Πρέπει ωστόσο αυτή η αναζήτηση να συνοδεύεται και από άγνοια ή αγνόηση των αντισυστημικών κινδύνων.


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2013)

Κώστα, έχεις δίκιο σε πολλά σημεία (π.χ. ότι ο εκφασισμός της γερμανικής κοινωνίας είχε όντως προχωρήσει βαθιά, παρά τον δυτικό της χαρακτήρα, ότι μορφές ολοκληρωτισμού και Δυτικός κόσμος δεν ήταν ασυμβίβαστα, και παράδειγμα η Ισπανία του Φράνκο και η Πορτογαλία του Σαλαζάρ), αλλά εγώ υπογραμμίζω τη βασική άποψη του αρθρογράφου, ότι η δημοκρατία, ως πολιτική έκφραση της νεοτερικότητας, έχει θριαμβεύσει ιδεολογικά. Από τότε που συνέβη αυτό (είτε το τοποθετήσουμε χρονικά την επαύριο του Πρώτου Πολέμου, που έπεσαν τα στέμματα των βασιλιάδων, είτε την επαύριο του Δεύτερου, που συντρίφτηκε ο φασισμός σε δύο από τις μορφές του, είτε --σύμφωνα με πολλούς-- με την πτώση του Τείχους) η άρνηση της δημοκρατίας καθεαυτής είναι αδιανόητη. Ο αρνητής της είναι καταδικαστέος και αποβλητέος από τον όμιλο των «πολιτισμένων». Εννοείται πως υπάρχει το χάσμα ανάμεσα στη θεωρία και την πράξη, υπάρχουν τα προσχήματα, οι υπονομεύσεις και οι φαλκιδεύσεις. Αλλά αυτή η ιδεολογική παγίωση ανάγκαζε και αναγκάζει ακόμα και τις χούντες, ακόμα και το καθεστώς του απαρτχάιντ, να υποκρίνονται ότι υπηρετούν τη δημοκρατία και να αυτοπαγιδεύονται. Ακόμα και η Ακροδεξιά στην Ευρώπη, σε χώρες με μακραίωνη παράδοση νεοτερικότητας, δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί καταρχήν τη δημοκρατία καθεαυτή. Ο σημερινός κίνδυνος είναι αυτός ακριβώς που επισημαίνει ο αρθρογράφος: η απονομιμοποίηση του πολιτικού μας συστήματος συλλήβδην επιφέρει και την απαξίωση πρώτα του κοινοβουλευτισμού ως πρακτικής, και στη συνέχεια της ίδιας της αστικής αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας. Με άλλα λόγια το πολιτικό μας σύστημα βυθιζόμενο παίρνει μαζί του στον τάφο τη δημοκρατία*. Η ουσιώδης και τρομακτική διαφορά της ευρωπαϊκής Ακροδεξιάς από τα καθ' ημάς είναι ότι οι ναζιστές μας (που δεν θα 'πρεπε να τους λέμε ούτε καν νεο-), ταυτίζοντας βολικά το πολιτικό σύστημα με το ιδεολογικό πρότυπο, διατυπώνουν ευθαρσώς άρνηση in principio. Αρκεί μια περιδιάβαση στα ιδεολογικά τους κιτάπια στο Διαδίκτυο για να μας πείσει (και το κακό είναι πως τα κιτάπια αυτά δεν είναι κολλυβογράμματα, είναι αφενός επεξεργασμένες θέσεις του διεθνούς νεοφασισμού, και αφετέρου πλούσιος ερανισμός από κάθε λογής λογοτεχνικο-φιλοσοφικά ρεύματα αντίθετα στο Διαφωτισμό -- δείτε τι γίνεται στον ιστότοπό τους, για να προβάλουν την ελληνική «ιδιαιτερότητα» έχουν μαγαρίσει ξεσηκώσει όλο τον Καζαντζάκη, τον Παπαδιαμάντη[!], τον Ίωνα Δραγούμη ...).

* «Ποια δημοκρατία;», θα ρωτήσουν πολλοί. Αυτή που έχουμε. Την κουτσή, τη λειψή, την ανάπηρη. Αυτή που επιθυμούμε και ονειρευόμαστε να αποκαταστήσουμε στην πλήρη της μορφή, και που δεν πρέπει ούτε για μια στιγμή να εγκαταλείψουμε, έχοντας επίγνωση ότι το φάρμακο στην ασθένεια δεν είναι λιγότερη δημοκρατία (όπως με δύσκολα κρυμμένη αγαλλίαση ψιθυρίζουν τα κοράκια) αλλά περισσότερη δημοκρατία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Εντάξει, ας πελαγοδρομήσουμε (-ω). Την _αστική, κοινοβουλευτική_ δημοκρατία την αμφισβητούν in principio 1) οι μαρξιστές αριστεροί (ΚΚΕ, η αριστερά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ και λοιποί αριστεριστές κάθε είδους), 2) οι αναρχικοί και λοιποί αντιεξουσιαστές 3) οι φασιστοναζιστές. Από αυτούς, οι τελευταίοι αρνούνται προγραμματικά την έννοια της δημοκρατίας, αλλά και οι αναρχικοί εσχάτως στα καθ' ημάς συχνά-πυκνά στηλιτεύουν τη "δημοκρατία" χωρίς επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, αν έχετε προσέξει. Οι δε πρώτοι της λίστας μου αναφέρονται σε "κοινωνική δημοκρατία", από την οποία βεβαίως θα αποκλείονται οι αντίπαλοι του καθεστώτος ("έθεσαν εαυτούς εκτός καθεστώτος").

Τη σύγκριση με την Αργεντινή την έκανα όχι ως προς τη βία του καθεστώτος αλλά ως προς τα αίτια της πτώσης του (στρατιωτική ήττα σε εθνικό θέμα). Κατά τα άλλα, τη χούντα δεν την έριξε η Ευρώπη αλλά το Κυπριακό, τις δε δικτατορίες της Ν. Αμερικής (και τη δική μας) τις στήριξαν οι "δυτικές" και "δημοκρατικές" ΗΠΑ ολόψυχα, στα πλαίσια του Ψυχρού Πολέμου.

Ο "δυτικός κόσμος" δυσφορεί με δικτατορίες σε κράτη της γειτονιάς του, που θεωρεί πως ανήκουν στη Δύση, ενώ ανέχεται και θεωρητικοποιεί συχνά μάλιστα τον αυταρχισμό σε κράτη εκτός Δύσης (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει Δύση). Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι να μείνει η Ελλάδα στη Δύση, δηλ., σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο, να μη θεωρούνται φυσιολογικά τα ποσοστά ανεργίας, τα επίπεδα φτώχειας, ανισότητας, ο βαθμός ύφεσης κλπ. της Ελλάδας για "δυτική χώρα". Όσο καταβαραθρωνόμαστε οικονομικά, τόσο η "δημοκρατία" γίνεται φύλλο συκής. Η δε δημοκρατική Μεταπολίτευση στηρίχτηκε στα πακέτα της ΕΟΚ. _Τώρα_ τι γίνεται, που θα τελειώσουν οι δόσεις! Το φύλλο συκής θα παραμείνει, noblesse europe'enne oblige, αλλά από κάτω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 26, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εντάξει, ας πελαγοδρομήσουμε (-ω). Την _αστική, κοινοβουλευτική_ δημοκρατία την αμφισβητούν in principio 1) οι μαρξιστές αριστεροί (ΚΚΕ, η αριστερά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ και λοιποί αριστεριστές κάθε είδους



Αφού την αμφισβητούν γιατί συμμετέχουν σ' αυτήν; Μην απαντήσεις, ρητορική ήταν η ερώτηση. Δεν παύει να ισχύει ότι όλοι αυτοί αποτελούν ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι του πληθυσμού. Μην μιλήσουμε για εκλογικά αποτελέσματα γιατί δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν την αποδοχή του συνόλου των ιδεολογιών κάθε κόμματος. Ακόμη και ψηφοφόρους του ΚΚΕ ξέρω που είναι υπέρμαχοι της αστικής δημοκρατίας. Θα έλεγα ότι οι δεξιοί*-ακροδεξιοί που δεν αποδέχονται την δημοκρατία είναι πολύ περισσότεροι.



* μη ναζιστές, γενικά όχι ιδιαίτερα ακραίοι, αλλά που περιγράφονται από το "πού 'σαι ρε Παπαδόπουλε".


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Πάντως τα ποσοστά αποδοχής είναι δυναμικά, όχι στατικά. Όσο το σύστημα τάιζε κακήν-κακώς την πλειοψηφία, ανεχόντουσαν τα πάντα με τη λογική "τρώνε αυτοί, αλλά αφήνουν να τρώμε κάτι κι εμείς", και ψήφιζαν ανάλογα με το πόσο ήταν γι' αυτούς τους ίδιους αυτό το "κάτι". Όταν έπαψαν τα ψίχουλα να πέφτουν απ' το τραπέζι, άρχισε να κινδυνεύει και η "δημοκρατία". Και δε μιλάω για τους άνεργους αποκλειστικά. Εγώ όσους υποστηριχτές της ΧΑ γνωρίζω (μη Χρυσαυγίτες όλοι τους), έχουν δουλειά. Γνωρίζω μερικούς οδηγούς πούλμαν, κάναν-δυο ξεναγούς (όχι με απόλυτη σιγουριά, αλλά...), έναν εστιάτορα που δεν ξέρει τι έχει κι άλλον έναν καϊκτσή σε νησί που είναι κι αυτός νοικοκύρης. Είναι βλέπεις και ολίγον μόδα, ολίγον in, ταιριάζει με του γλαυκού το γειτόνεμα...:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 26, 2013)

Ναι, Κώστα, όμως ακόμη κι αυτοί που δεν είναι πλέον και τόσο φανατικοί οπαδοί της αστικής δημοκρατίας (και μουρμουρίζουν συνέχεια "μα δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία"), στην ουσία ονειρεύονται κάτι που θα δίνει στους ίδιους περισσότερες δυνατότητες, όχι κάτι που θα τους βάζει σε μια διαδικασία αλλαγής του τρόπου ζωής τους και ανακατανομής των προτεραιοτήτων. Ειδικά όσοι δεν έχουν ζήσει μη δημοκρατικό καθεστώς, δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν και να φανταστούν πραγματικά την ζωή τους χωρίς την αστική δημοκρατία (που είναι άλλωστε ένας από τους λόγους που η πλειοψηφία των υποστηρικτών της ΧΑ είναι νεαρής ηλικίας).


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

Τα τρία ρεύματα μέσα στην Χρυσή Αυγή. Συνέντευξη του Γιώργου Πλειού, καθηγητή Τμήματος Επικοινωνίας και Μέσων Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών στο tvxs (29.7.2013), που ξεκινά συνοψίζοντας τα όσα λέγαμε πιο πάνω περί αντιδιαστολής μεταξύ παραδοσιακής ευρωπαϊκής Ακροδεξιάς (που δεν αμφισβητεί την αστική κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία) και ελληνικής ναζιστικής Ακροδεξιάς (που την αρνείται προγραμματικά).

Από τα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα αποσπώ μερικά (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου):

Η Χρυσή Αυγή ήταν ένα νεοναζιστικό κόμμα και σήμερα έχει γίνει πλέον ναζιστικό. Έχει βρει τρόπους να εκφράσει το πνεύμα του ναζισμού μέσα από επίκαιρες και σύγχρονες μορφές. Έχει εκσυγχρονίσει, έχει προσαρμόσει στα σύγχρονα δεδομένα τα ιδεώδη του ναζισμού. Ωστόσο, εσωτερικά είναι πολύ ανομοιογενής. Κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, στη Χρυσή Αυγή υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τρία κύρια ρεύματα. Το πρώτο κύριο ρεύμα αποτελείται κυρίως από τους βιολογικούς αλλά και τους ιδεολογικούς απόγονους του δοσιλογισμού και του ταγματασφαλιτισμού. Έτσι γεννήθηκε η Χρυσή Αυγή. Προσπαθώντας να προστατέψει και να υπερασπίσει αυτούς τους δοσίλογους που ζούσαν ακόμα. Το δεύτερο κύριο ρεύμα είναι οι φιλοχουντικοί. Είναι οι άνθρωποι που επηρεάστηκαν από τα «ιδανικά» της χούντας και στη μεταπολίτευση διατήρησαν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά και τα μετέφεραν στις νέες γενιές. Το τρίτο ρεύμα που είναι και το μεγαλύτερο και μαζικότερο, είναι τα παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν και μεγάλωσαν τις τελευταίες δύο δεκαετίες. Στη δεκαετία του ’90 και του 2000. Είναι τα παιδιά τα οποία μεγάλωσαν μέσα σε ένα κλίμα εύκολου χρήματος, παραοικονομίας, ακραίου καταναλωτισμού, απόρριψη της ιδεολογίας, πολιτικού κυνισμού, ακραίου εθνικισμού όπως αυτός αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από το όνομα της FYROM και ρατσισμού ο οποίος καλλιεργήθηκε από την έλευση των μεταναστών εδώ εκείνες τις περιόδους.

_Το μεταναστευτικό επηρέασε τη δημοτικότητα της οργάνωσης;_

Οι μετανάστες προβάλλονται ως εθνική ήττα και είναι το αντίστοιχο των Εβραίων μόνο που συμπυκνώνουν περισσότερες κακές απειλές. Οι Εβραίοι είναι για τους ναζί μια κατώτερη φυλή. Οι μετανάστες προβάλλονται σαν άνθρωποι που προέρχονται από κατώτερους λαούς και είναι επικίνδυνοι διότι είναι μοχθηροί, δολοφόνοι κτλ και παίρνουν τη δουλειά των ντόπιων. Λειτουργούν οι μετανάστες ως αποδιοπομπαίοι τράγοι και το δυναμικό τους φορτίο είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό των Εβραίων. Όμως οι μετανάστες για τη Χρυσή Αυγή δεν είναι ο τελικός στόχος. Οι μετανάστες είναι το επιχείρημα τους για να φτάσουν σε αυτόν, είναι ο ενδιάμεσος σταθμός για τη δημοκρατία και τα δημοκρατικά κόμματα. Αυτός είναι ο τελικός στόχος.

_Την άποψη ότι επειδή δεν προβάλλεται από τα ΜΜΕ τα μέλη της δημιουργούν τις συνθήκες προβολής τους την ενστερνίζεστε; Μπορούν να εξηγηθούν έτσι ακραίες συμπεριφορές όπως ο χαμός στο θέατρο Χυτήριο;_

Όχι. Διαφωνώ με αυτή την άποψη. Οι χρυσαυγίτες δεν πάνε για να τους παίξουν τα μέσα. Ή τουλάχιστον δεν πάνε μόνο για αυτό. Πάνε κυρίως για να φοβηθούν αυτοί που θα πήγαιναν στο Χυτήριο. Ο στόχος τους είναι αυτοί. Ο κόσμος που θα έβλεπε την παράσταση. Για να μην ξαναϋπάρξει Χυτήριο. Και δευτερευόντως η απήχηση που θα έχουν μέσω της δημοσιότητας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

*Ο μισελληνισμός των «Ελληναράδων»*

_Πίσω από τη φανατική προσκόλληση σε φράσεις αρχαίων συγγραφέων και τη χρήση γραμματικών τύπων της καθαρεύουσας, οι θιασώτες της ρατσιστικής βίας κρύβουν τη βαθιά τους απέχθεια σε κάθε τι πραγματικά ελληνικό._

Της ομάδας του Ιού (Τάσος Κωστόπουλος, Άντα Ψαρρά, Δημήτρης Ψαρράς) στο tvxs (31.7.2013).

Κάποτε πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε και με το άχαρο καθήκον να βγάλουμε στον ήλιο τη γλίτσα που προβάλλουν οι Έλληνες ναζιστές ως «ιδεολογία», γιατί πολύς κόσμος παγιδεύεται, αφού δεν ξέρει, δεν καταλαβαίνει και δεν ρωτάει. Κατεβατά τα τσιτάτα από Νίτσε, από Ίωνα Δραγούμη και Περικλή Γιαννόπουλο, παρελάσεις με ψευδο-στρατιωτική πειθαρχία και λάβαρα που φλογίζουν τον άνεμο εντυπωσιάζουν ένα κόσμο αμάθητο, που δεν έχει δει καν ιστορικά ντοκιμαντέρ (και πώς να τα δει, αφού δεν τα προβάλλουν τα κανάλια του χυλού, μόνο η κακιά ΕΡΤ).

Τα μέλη αυτού του στενού πυρήνα θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους «βορείους», «Ινδογερμανούς» και δεν χάνουν καμιά ευκαιρία να το υποδηλώσουν. Κάθε Χριστούγεννα γιορτάζουν το «χειμερινό ηλιοστάσιο», με παραπομπές όχι στην ελληνική παράδοση, αλλά στη Σκανδιναβία! Επιλέγουν τον τίτλο «Βόρειον Σέλας» για το περιοδικό που εκδίδουν στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Και με κάθε λογής σύμβολα παραπέμπουν στη «βόρεια» καταγωγή τους.

Ο Μιχαλολιάκος, ο Παναγιώταρος, ο Κασιδιάρης ξανθοί γαλανομάτηδες Βίκινγκ :woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> Οι μετανάστες προβάλλονται ως εθνική ήττα και είναι το αντίστοιχο των Εβραίων μόνο που συμπυκνώνουν περισσότερες κακές απειλές. Οι Εβραίοι είναι για τους ναζί μια κατώτερη φυλή. Οι μετανάστες προβάλλονται σαν άνθρωποι που προέρχονται από κατώτερους λαούς και είναι επικίνδυνοι διότι είναι μοχθηροί, δολοφόνοι κτλ και παίρνουν τη δουλειά των ντόπιων. Λειτουργούν οι μετανάστες ως αποδιοπομπαίοι τράγοι και το δυναμικό τους φορτίο είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό των Εβραίων. Όμως οι μετανάστες για τη Χρυσή Αυγή δεν είναι ο τελικός στόχος. Οι μετανάστες είναι το επιχείρημα τους για να φτάσουν σε αυτόν, είναι ο ενδιάμεσος σταθμός για τη δημοκρατία και τα δημοκρατικά κόμματα. Αυτός είναι ο τελικός στόχος.



Εν τω μεταξύ, τα επιχειρήματα περί εγκληματικότητας των αλλοδαπών καταρρέουν από τα ίδια τα στοιχεία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., που αν θέλετε παραθέτω κι εδώ, για μια πιο σφαιρική εικόνα της εγχώριας εγκληματικότητας απ' αυτήν που προβάλλουν τα ΜΜΕ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2013)

Απορία: γιατί στο 777 μου φαίνεται το ίδιο ο ορισμός του ναζισμού της ΧΑ και του νεοναζισμού;
Επί τη ευκαιρία πώς προφέρεται το επίθετο του συνεντευξιαζόμενου;


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

|pli 'os|


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2013)

Η Μάρω Δούκα τσακίζει κόκαλα και δεν χαρίζεται σε κανέναν. Ένα από τα δυνατότερα κείμενα που έχω διαβάσει και προσυπογράφω μέχρι κεραίας. Δευτερευόντως (αλλά όχι χωρίς τη σημασία του): ένα κείμενο με μορφή προσεγμένη μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια --ακόμα κι ένα τονισμένο _νά _(...νά σου και ο...) εκεί που πρέπει.

*ακόμη και με τίμημα τη ζωή μας…*


_*Η σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία και πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες έχουν επιτρέψει
στη ναζιστική Χρυσή Αυγή να κλωσάει ανενόχλητη το αυγό της
και να ποδοπατά τα βασικά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα*_

Μάρω Δούκα 

Το ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή, αν και κοινοβουλευτικό κόμμα, προγραμμάτιζε να γιορτάσει στην Καλαμάτα με τριήμερο φεστιβάλ από τις 3 έως τις 5 Αυγούστου στο Πάρκο του Λιμενικού Ταμείου την κατάλυση του κοινοβουλευτισμού, το πραξικόπημα δηλαδή του Ιωάννη Μεταξά και την εγκαθίδρυση δικτατορίας, δεν ήταν για μένα είδηση. Είδηση ήταν ότι οι υπεύθυνοι του Λιμενικού Ταμείου είχαν χορηγήσει αυτή την άδεια.

Καθώς επίσης, μετά την κινητοποίηση της Αντιφασιστικής Κίνησης Καλαμάτας, είδηση δεν ήταν η επιβεβλημένη και αυτονόητη ανάκληση της σχετικής άδειας, αλλά το «σκεπτικό» αυτής της ανάκλησης που χαρακτήριζε τον εορτασμό της 4ης Αυγούστου σαν μια απλή εκδήλωση πολιτικού-κομματικού χαρακτήρα! Εννοώντας τι; Μήπως ότι θα ήταν νόμιμο, μέσα στο πλαίσιο της Δημοκρατίας, να τιμηθεί δημόσια μια επέτειος κατάλυσης της Δημοκρατίας; Και κατέληγε η σχεδόν «απολογητική» προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή ανακοίνωση ανάκλησης, επικαλούμενη την τουριστική περίοδο (λες και όταν χορηγούσαν στις 20 Μαΐου τη σχετική άδεια δεν ήξεραν ότι ο Αύγουστος είναι μήνας τουριστικός), ότι στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο θα απαγορευτεί αυτόν τον μήνα και κάθε άλλη εκδήλωση.

Θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν μια εκδήλωση μισαλλοδοξίας, σαν αυτή της Χρυσής Αυγής (ακόμη και με τη λογική των ίσων αποστάσεων), να εξομοιωθεί με ένα αντιρατσιστικό, για παράδειγμα, φεστιβάλ που μόνο σεβασμό για τον άλλο, τον ξένο, τον ξεριζωμένο, τον διαφορετικό θα μπορούσε να μας εμπνεύσει; Άσε που, χωρίς καθόλου να αστειεύομαι, ένα αντιρατσιστικό φεστιβάλ στην καρδιά της Καλαμάτας θα μπορούσε ακόμη και ως τουριστικό «αξιοθέατο» να συμβάλει στη βελτίωση της εικόνας της χώρας γενικά, και της Πελοποννήσου ειδικότερα, έπειτα από τις τόσες «Μανωλάδες» και τα λοιπά «κορινθιακά» και τα υπόλοιπα που μας διασύρουν διεθνώς.

*Η ανιστόρητη και ασυνείδητη σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία
*
Ας δεχτούμε όμως, καλόπιστα, ότι το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Καλαμάτας είχε χορηγήσει την άδεια στη Χρυσή Αυγή, επειδή την αντιμετωπίζει ως άλλο ένα κόμμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων που δικαιούται κι αυτό τις επετείους του. Παραμένει ωστόσο το ερώτημα αν ο δικτάτορας Ιωάννης Μεταξάς έχει εγγραφεί στην ιστορική, κοινωνική και πολιτική συνείδηση των κρατικών λειτουργών ως ένας ορκισμένος εχθρός της Δημοκρατίας. 

Διότι βέβαια, αν και δεν χωρεί αμφιβολία πως είμαστε μια κοινωνία που δεν παραλείπει σε κάθε περίσταση να επιδεικνύει τα δημοκρατικά της φρονήματα (εδώ, άλλωστε, δεν γεννήθηκε η Δημοκρατία; ), αυτό που μας διδάσκει η πολιτική ιστορία του τόπου είναι ότι ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό της σιωπηρής πλειοψηφίας σ’ αυτή την κοινωνία δεν είναι σε θέση να διακρίνει την ειδοποιό διαφορά ανάμεσα στη Δημοκρατία και τη Δικτατορία. Συμψηφίζοντας ανιστόρητα, γενικολογώντας ρηχά, τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει στ’ αλήθεια για όλους αυτούς τους «σιωπηλούς» πολίτες η κατάλυση της Δημοκρατίας; Μήπως απλά και μόνον την διά του χειρουργείου «θεραπεία» της;

Η Χρυσή Αυγή δεν χρειάζεται, πιστεύω, συστάσεις, εφόσον ακόμη και ο πρωθυπουργός τη χαρακτήρισε πρόσφατα νεοναζιστικό κόμμα.

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αυτή η ακροδεξιά παραφυάδα, η δράκα με τις ναζιστικές αποκλίσεις, τις παγανιστικές συνήθειες και τις κανιβαλικές ορέξεις, κατάφερε, υποδυόμενη την αλληλέγγυα με τη χειμαζόμενη κοινωνία, να εισέλθει στη Βουλή ως κόμμα ικανό να «εισπράξει» τη δυσαρέσκεια, τον θυμό και την οργή μέρους του εκλογικού σώματος. Ενός «σώματος» που, ενώ στην πλειοψηφία του δεν έχει συνειδητά καμιά σχέση με τη θηριωδία του ναζισμού, δεν έχει δυστυχώς και καμιά επί της ουσίας οργανική επαφή με τις αδιαπραγμάτευτες αξίες της Δημοκρατίας. Εφόσον, και θα ήταν εθελοτυφλία εάν το παραβλέπαμε, η από χρόνια πελατειακή δοσοληψία μεταξύ των δύο κομμάτων εξουσίας και των ψηφοφόρων τη σχέση αυτή την έχει εκφυλίσει στο ψήφισέ με, σε ψηφίζω, για να σε βολέψω, για να με βολέψεις… 

Όσο για το κακοφορμισμένο μεταναστευτικό, όπου τα τελευταία χρόνια κλώσησε ανενόχλητη το αυγό της η Χρυσή Αυγή, εντάξει, τα είπαμε και τα ξαναείπαμε. Για την ευθύνη των δύο κομμάτων εξουσίας και πάλι, εφόσον το καθένα για δικούς του λόγους εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν μπόρεσε ή δεν θέλησε να έχει μια υπεύθυνη και συνεπή μεταναστευτική πολιτική. Τα είπαμε και για την «κολλημένη» Αριστερά που δεν προνόησε ή αμέλησε παράλληλα με την έγνοια της για τους κακοποιημένους μετανάστες να ενδιαφερθεί εξίσου και για τους ταλαιπωρημένους Έλληνες που ζουν ανυπεράσπιστοι σε υποβαθμισμένες από την πολιτεία και από τα λογής, κρυφά και φανερά, οικονομικά συμφέροντα περιοχές.

Φρόνιμο, τώρα, εδώ που φτάσαμε, είναι να θυμηθούμε ότι ο ναζισμός και ο φασισμός στον τόπο μας έρχονται από πολύ μακριά. Όπως από πολύ μακριά έρχεται και το δοκιμασμένο «σας βάζουμε εσάς τους άνεργους και φτωχούς αλλά “καθαρόαιμους” Έλληνες να μισείτε και να βαράτε τους μετανάστες σήμερα, τους ιδεολογικούς και κομματικούς αντιπάλους σας αύριο, και τούμπαλιν», ανάλογα με τις προσφερόμενες κάθε φορά ευκαιρίες, ώστε να κάνουμε κι εμείς απρόσκοπτα τη δουλειά μας. Από πολύ μακριά επίσης έρχεται, βρικολακιασμένος, και με τις ευλογίες του μεταπολεμικού κράτους και του νεοελληνικού οράματος, ο κάθε ανεγκέφαλος «εθνικόφρων» που κραδαίνει, όχι σπανίως και επ’ αμοιβή, τυλιγμένη σε ρόπαλο την ελληνική σημαία κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.

Ο φουσκωτός σήμερα της Χρυσής Αυγής που αφού πρώτα πεθάνει στο ξύλο τον «κακό» μετανάστη, παίρνει μετά σαν «στοργικός γιος» την ηλικιωμένη από το χέρι και τη συνοδεύει στην τράπεζα για να εισπράξει τη σύνταξή της, προστατεύοντάς την από τον μετανάστη-ληστή, μύθευμα ή όχι, είναι μια εικόνα που όχι μόνον δεν ξενίζει αλλά και «συγκινεί» τη σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία. Όπως βαθιά την ικανοποιεί και ο χυδαίος (εσκεμμένα κατά τη γνώμη μου), μισαλλόδοξος, παρανοϊκός δημόσιος λόγος της, που προσλαμβάνεται, εφόσον το υπόστρωμα προϋπάρχει, ως μαγκιά ικανή να «ταΐσει» έως σκασμού το ταλαιπωρημένο αλλά και θρασύδειλα εκδικητικό θυμικό του απαίδευτου πολιτικά ή ημιμαθούς Νεοέλληνα.

Και σαν να μη φτάνουν όλα αυτά, νά σου και ο «εντεταλμένος» του συστηματικού αποπροσανατολισμού κονδυλοφόρος για να επικαλεστεί, συσχετίζοντας εξ επαγγέλματος κουτά, τη θεωρία των δύο άκρων, βάσει της οποίας η Δημοκρατία σήμερα απειλείται εξίσου από τη Χρυσή Αυγή και από την Άκρα Αριστερά. Μόνο που η Άκρα Αριστερά, όπως και αν την εννοεί ο κονδυλοφόρος, αδυνατεί, σε αντίθεση με την εντός της Βουλής Χρυσή Αυγή, να συνομιλήσει με το νεοελληνικό φαντασιακό ούτε και φιλοδοξεί να κολακέψει την ακράτεια και την ευτέλεια του εδώ και δεκαετίες διαπλασμένου «συλλογικού» θυμικού. Η «Άκρα» Αριστερά, να το πω και αλλιώς, δεν ξυλοκοπεί έως θανάτου για «λογαριασμό» μας όποιον δεν έχει το ίδιο χρώμα μ’ εμάς, ούτε και έχει αναλάβει εργολαβικά τη «σωτηρία» και την «αναζωογόνηση» της φυλής ρίχνοντας στον «σπαρτιατικό» καιάδα κάθε ανήμπορο. Η άκρα Αριστερά –έστω και αν ο «εντεταλμένος» την περιγράφει και ως «συνιστώσα» του ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α.– δεν θα σταλεί ποτέ από το εκλογικό σώμα στη Βουλή να απεργάζεται με την ησυχία της κοινοβουλευτικά πραξικοπήματα.

Μήπως όμως, μιας και η σοβαρότερη απειλή για τη ζωή μας σήμερα είναι η σταδιακή μεταποίηση του Συντάγματος σε ρυθμιστικό κώδικα αποστέρησης δικαιωμάτων, κινδυνεύει πραγματικά από τη Χρυσή Αυγή η όποια Δημοκρατία μας απέμεινε, εφόσον το διεθνές χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα, που αποφασίζει για το μέλλον μας, θα μπορούσε μια χαρά να «εξυπηρετηθεί» από ένα κόμμα το οποίο, φωνασκώντας και εκτοξεύοντας τήδε κακείσε, γενικώς και αορίστως, ύβρεις και αφορισμούς, θα ήταν δυνατόν να απορροφήσει ανέξοδα και ακίνδυνα προς το συμφέρον του τις όποιες κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις;

Μήπως, θέλω να πω, η ναζιστική Χρυσή Αυγή, έχοντας βάσει σχεδίου έντεχνα περιτυλίξει τη βαρβαρότητα και τη χυδαιότητα που την τροφοδοτούν με αντιμνημονιακή δήθεν εθνικοφροσύνη και υποκριτική έγνοια για τον ελληνικό λαό, επί της ουσίας λειτουργεί ως προπομπός σ’ ένα εφιαλτικό για όλους μας αύριο, πέρα από μνημόνια και πολιτικές, ιδεολογίες και κόμματα;

Και για να καταλήγω, εφόσον πραγματικά πιστεύουμε ότι ακόμη και με τίμημα τη ζωή μας οφείλουμε να προστατεύουμε το δικαίωμά μας και το δικαίωμα του διπλανού μας στη διαφωνία και την άλλη άποψη, θα έπρεπε, όσο είναι καιρός, να στερήσουμε απ’ αυτό το κόμμα το δικαίωμα να ποδοπατά τα βασικά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, να χλευάζει τη στοιχειώδη λογική και να κακοποιεί έως θανάτου όσους για τις δικές του σκοπιμότητες επέλεξε και ανέδειξε ως εχθρούς, επικαλούμενο την κοινοβουλευτική του ιδιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Μου έστειλαν σύνδεσμο προς αυτό το νήμα.
http://tinyurl.com/m3sbxx8
(Ενημέρωση: Δυστυχώς, έκλεισαν το νήμα στα μη μέλη...)

Η συζήτηση είναι ξεκαρδιστική και ταυτόχρονα απίστευτα θλιβερή.

Δεν ήταν δύσκολο να ανακαλύψω την ταυτότητα του ιστότοπου.

Stormfront is a white nationalist and supremacist neo-Nazi Internet forum that was the Internet's first major hate site.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stormfront_(website)

Όσο για τον Κασιδιάρη και τον κάθε Κασιδιάρη, ξέρουμε ότι οι πρόγονοί του είναι από την Αφρική και ανήκουν στους μεγάλους πιθήκους (ανθρωπίδες). Νά από το πιο πρόσφατο βιβλίο του Ντόκινς, _The Magic of Reality_.

Let’s do another thought experiment. Take a few companions and get in a time machine. Fire up the engine and zoom back ten thousand years. Open the door and have a look at the people you meet. If you happen to land in what is now Iraq, they’ll be in the process of inventing ‘hunter-gatherers’, moving from place to place, hunting wild animals and gathering wild berries, nuts and roots. You won’t be able to understand what they say and they will be wearing very different clothes (if any). Nevertheless, if you dress them in modern clothes and give them modern haircuts, they will be indistinguishable from modern people (or no more different from some modern people than people are different from one another today). And they will be fully capable of breeding with any of the modern people on board your time machine.
[…]
Let’s resume our journey into the past, and look at some of the stations on the way back to that fish. Suppose we have just arrived in our time machine at the station labelled ‘Six Million Years Ago’. What shall we find there? So long as we make a point of being in Africa, we’ll find our 250,000-greats-grandparents (give or take some generations). They’ll be apes, and they might look a bit like chimpanzees. But they won’t be chimpanzees. Instead, they’ll be the ancestors that we share with chimpanzees.


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2013)

Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... (TOL)


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2013)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... (TOL)



Aυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι στους τίτλους αλλαντάλλων. 
Εκτός αν το άρθρο περιέχει παράδειγμα της θεωρίας του χάους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Αν ψάχνετε να βρείτε αυτό:
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/11873...υγή-«οι-χοντροί-φασίστες-παλεύουν-και-παριστά
στα αγγλικά, είναι εδώ:
http://www.vice.com/read/golden-dawn-camp-photos


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν ψάχνετε να βρείτε αυτό:
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/11873...υγή-«οι-χοντροί-φασίστες-παλεύουν-και-παριστά
> στα αγγλικά, είναι εδώ:
> http://www.vice.com/read/golden-dawn-camp-photos




Να δίνουμε και τις πηγές της φωτοσοπιάς;


----------



## Irini (Aug 21, 2013)

Ωραίο χιούμορ αλλά η μετάφραση έχει κάτι πατάτες να, με το συμπάθειο!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2013)

Επιστροφή στη σοβαρότητα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Επιστροφή στη σοβαρότητα.



Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο με αυτό, είχε ενδιαφέρον προχτές η άποψη του Νίκου Μαραντζίδη στο protagon.gr και αξίζει να συζητηθεί (δυστυχώς, ούτε τη συζήτηση εκεί δεν έχω προλάβει να κοιτάξω):
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=26946


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2013)

Τι να συζητηθεί βρε Νίκελ μου από την άποψη του Μαραντζίδη; Ότι και για τη ΧΑ φταίει η ιδεολογική ηγεμονία της αριστεράς, ή ότι όλα θα λυθούν αν γίνουμε Αίγυπτος; (προσφυές ερώτημα του Ακίνδυνου)

Το λινκ της Μπέρνι τουλάχιστον δείχνει αρκετά καθαρά (κτγμ) ότι η ρίζα του κακού δεν είναι οι τραμπουκισμοί των Κασιδιάρηδων: αν δεν υπήρχε ΧΑ, το σοκ των τελευταίων χρόνων _θα έπρεπε να την εφεύρει_, κατά κάποιο τρόπο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2013)

Eντωμεταξύ τα χρυσάβγουλα είναι τόσο ανεγκέφαλα που χαρακτηρίζουν σταλινοκαθηγητή τον Μαραντζίδη, έναν από τους φανατικότερους αντικομμουνιστές που υπάρχουν σήμερα!
Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σας δώσω λίνκι για τη βρομοϊστοσελίδα τους. Αν θέλετε πληκτρολογήστε: _Κομπλεξικοί σταλινοκαθηγητάδες κάνουν όνειρα για διάλυση της Χρυσής Αυγής_ και θα δείτε τον οχετό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Το λινκ της Μπέρνι τουλάχιστον δείχνει αρκετά καθαρά (κτγμ) ότι η ρίζα του κακού δεν είναι οι τραμπουκισμοί των Κασιδιάρηδων: αν δεν υπήρχε ΧΑ, το σοκ των τελευταίων χρόνων _θα έπρεπε να την εφεύρει_, κατά κάποιο τρόπο.



Μα παλιά υπήρχε το ΛΑΟΣ γι' αυτήν την κατηγορία ατόμων. Ωστόσο το ΛΑΟΣ δεν έκανε τέτοιου είδους τραμπουκισμούς, ήταν απλά γραφικοί. Η εφεύρεση του συστήματος ήταν το ΛΑΟΣ, η ΧΑ υπήρχε από πριν κι έκανε τα ίδια πράγματα. Άρα φυσικά και είναι η ρίζα του κακού. Αλλά χάριν συγκυριών, δέχομαι ότι δεν έχει θεριέψει από μόνη της αυτή η ρίζα κι ότι η μιζέρια του κόσμου τον κάνει να ασχολείται με οτιδήποτε νομίζει ότι του φταίει, δηλαδή να κατηγορήσει αυτούς που μπορεί πιο εύκολα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2013)

Μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας πάντα ήταν μισαλλόδοξη, ομοφοβική και ξενοφοβική, με έμφαση στην πατριαρχία και την καταπίεση της γυναίκας, έλλειψη ιστορικής παιδείας και διαπνεόμενη από τις αρχές της ορθοδοξίας και του ελληνοκεντρισμού. Μέχρι πρόσφατα, ωστόσο, υπήρχε χρήμα και δεν υπήρχε εμφανής πρόφαση να εκδηλωθούν - πώς να κατηγορήσεις τον Αλβανό ότι σου παίρνει τη δουλειά στην οικοδομή, ας πούμε; Δεν νομίζω ότι η ΧΑ είναι εφεύρεση του συστήματος. Εκφράζει απλώς τα ξενοφοβικά, σεξιστικά και μισαλλόδοξα ένστικτα που πάντα είχε η μερίδα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που τη στηρίζει, καθώς και την αποστροφή των ίδιων ανθρώπων προς τη μόρφωση και την καλλιέργεια. Ο ένας είναι θολοκουλτουριάρης, ο άλλος είναι αριστεροδιανοούμενος κλπ.

Δεν πιστεύω βέβαια ότι μόνο οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ είναι μισαλλόδοξοι και σεξιστές. Τρανή απόδειξη πως συχνά, η κριτική σε απόψεις που εκφράζονται στο δημόσιο λόγο -σωστά ή λάθος, δεν κρίνω αυτό- έχουν συχνά ως αντίλογο «άντε μωρή πουστάρα», «τι είπε η πουτάνα» και άλλους τέτοιους ευγενείς χαρακτηρισμούς. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ίδιον της ελληνικής κοινωνίας μόνο, ωστόσο επειδή η ελληνική κοινωνία ψηφίζει ΧΑ σε ποσοστό 10% και όχι, ας πούμε, η αγγλική, γι' αυτό επικεντρώνομαι σε αυτήν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2013)

Μια λύση για την εκλογική επιρροή της ΧΑ είναι να ανεβεί το κάτω όριο ηλικίας στο εκλογικό δικαίωμα. Ας πούμε στα 21 ή στα 23. Μην πω ότι και το όριο ενηλικίωσης είναι παρωχημένο, δεδομένου ότι ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας στην οποία βγαίνει κάποιος στην αγορά εργασίας έχει αυξηθεί αρκετά προς τα πάνω (το ίδιο και η ηλικία γάμου, τεκνοποίησης, κτλ).


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Παλ, πολλά από αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι προβλήματα που τα έχουν κι άλλες κοινωνίες, και άνθρωποι που δεν αισθάνονται οπαδοί της ακροδεξιάς. Νομίζω το ενδιαφέρον για την ελληνική κοινωνία είναι το ότι αντί να βελτιώνεται με το χρόνο παραμένει στάσιμη ή γυρίζει προς τα πίσω. 
Έχουμε μια διαφορά ηλικίας και προφανώς εσύ τα βλέπεις από τις δικές σου εμπειρίες, εγώ από τις δικές μου που είναι μερικά χρόνια πιο πίσω. Σε γενικές γραμμές η εντύπωση που είχα ήταν ότι όσο πιο πολύ ευημερούσαμε τόσο πιο πολύ έβγαιναν στην επιφάνεια διάφορα τέτοια. Το έχω ξαναγράψει, μπορέι να κάνω λάθος αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι για λίγο προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε μερικά βήματα προς τη σωστή κατέυθυνση και μετά χάλασε η συνταγή. Και τα τρέχοντα είναι απλώς το κερασάκι.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2013)

Από τα 21 χρόνια λειτουργίας του, τα τελευταία 11 ο ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟΣ στήριξε τη δράση του σε ίδιους πόρους, τους οποίους εξασφάλιζε από δωρεές και χορηγίες ευαισθητοποιημένων ιδιωτών ή επιχειρήσεων και από εθελοντική προσφορά εργασίας και δράσης ενεργών πολιτών. Δεν συνδέθηκε ποτέ με κυβερνητικές πολιτικές, δεν εισέπραξε κρατικές επιδοτήσεις, δεν συμμετείχε σε κανενός είδους κομματικές διαδικασίες και δεν ενισχύθηκε οικονομικά ή άλλως από κομματικούς μηχανισμούς. Και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιθυμεί να μεταβάλει τη στάση του σήμερα. Εξάλλου, καμία οικονομική ανάγκη, όσο επιτακτική κι αν είναι, δεν επιτρέπεται να καλύπτεται με ενέργειες που προκαλούν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα ή συγχύσεις στην κοινωνία, ιδίως σε καιρούς κρίσης. Από τη σκοπιά αυτή, ο ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟΣ, μετά και από τις αντιδράσεις και συζητήσεις που προκάλεσε η δωρεά από το πολιτικό κόμμα της Χρυσής Αυγής, αναγνωρίζει ότι αποτελεί σφάλμα η αποδοχή της και για το λόγο αυτό αποκρούει τη δωρεά, ανακαλώντας την αποδοχή αυτή, και επιστρέφει το ποσό των 5000 ευρώ στο συγκεκριμένο κόμμα.

«Ο Αρκτούρος» επέστρεψε τη δωρεά των 5.000 ευρώ στη Χρυσή Αυγή


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Από την ανακοίνωση δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η πολιτική της οργάνωσης είναι να μη δέχεται κομματικά ή πολιτικά χρήματα. Και ίσως αυτό να είναι το πρόβλημα. Άμα είχαν ξεκάθαρους κανόνες από την αρχή δεν θα είχαν αυτό το πρόβλημα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2013)

Κι επειδή στην πραγματική ζωή δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα προβλέπει κανείς εξαρχής όλα, το να έχει τα απαιτούμενα πολιτικά αντανακλαστικά και στοιχειωδώς ορθή κρίση είναι πολύ σπουδαίο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Σωστά, αλλά συνήθως δεν είναι δύσκολο να πεις στο καταστατικό σου ότι δεν δέχεσαι δωρεές κομματικής ή πολιτικής προέλευσης Αυτός ο κανόνας υπάρχει στο καταστατικό πολλών ΜΚΟ. 
Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλη αυτή η υπόθεση ήταν διαφήμιση για τον Αρκτούρο. Εγώ είμαι οπαδός των αγαθών της διαφήμισης, ακόμα κι αν είναι αρνητική. Μ'άλλα λόγια όλοι αυτοί που απαιτούσαν να επιστραφούν τα χρήματα ελπίζω να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Σωστά, αλλά συνήθως δεν είναι δύσκολο να πεις στο καταστατικό σου ότι δεν δέχεσαι δωρεές κομματικής ή πολιτικής προέλευσης Αυτός ο κανόνας υπάρχει στο καταστατικό πολλών ΜΚΟ.


Προσωπικά, επιμένω και θα επιμένω στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να μη βάζω τη χρυσή αυγή στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα και πολιτικούς φορείς. Για λόγους που θεωρώ περιττό να αναλύσω (άλλωστε το έχω πει πολλές φορές) είναι από τη μια πλευρά όλα τα κόμματα -ακόμα και τα πιο συντηρητικά και αντιδραστικά- κι από την άλλη η χρυσή αυγή μόνη της. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα έπρεπε να προβλέπει το καταστατικό του Αρκτούρου άρνηση δωρεών από κόμματα ή πολιτικές οργανώσεις συλλήβδην. Οι άνθρωποι έκριναν ότι οι στόχοι της οργάνωσης δεν συνάδουν με τους στόχους και τις πρακτικές του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος και, κατά συνέπεια, δεν θέλουν τα λεφτά του. Απλό.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2013)

Μπέρνη, δεν σου έδωσα πάσα για φιλολογία περί του που βρίσκεται η ΧΑ σε σχέση με τα άλλα κόμματα. 
Έκανα μια διαπίστωση: ότι ο Αρκτούρος δεν έχει την οργάνωση που θα περίμενα από μια ΜΚΟ, και φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν σκεφτεί καλά τους κανονισμούς τους και την τακτική τους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο, SBE, για την οργάνωση του Αρκτούρου. Δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα ούτε να κρίνουμε ούτε να συγκρίνουμε. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε ας μην κρίνουμε πράγματα σε σχέση με τη ΧΑ: έπεσε στο κεφάλι μας σαν αστροπελέκι και δεν είναι κανένας μας, κανένας θεσμός, καμιά οργάνωση προετοιμασμένη να αντιμετωπίσει αυτό το φαινόμενο. Σαν τον καρκίνο που σου έρχεται εκεί που δεν τον περιμένεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2013)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειαζόμαστε νέους νόμους, νέους κανόνες, νέες φαεινές ιδέες κλπ για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα νέα προβλήματα. Αρκούν αυτοί που ήδη έχουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο, SBE, για την οργάνωση του Αρκτούρου. Δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα ούτε να κρίνουμε ούτε να συγκρίνουμε. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε ας μην κρίνουμε πράγματα σε σχέση με τη ΧΑ: έπεσε στο κεφάλι μας σαν αστροπελέκι και δεν είναι κανένας μας, κανένας θεσμός, καμιά οργάνωση προετοιμασμένη να αντιμετωπίσει αυτό το φαινόμενο. Σαν τον καρκίνο που σου έρχεται εκεί που δεν τον περιμένεις.



Συγγνώμη που θα γίνω κακός, αλλά αν δεν το περίμενε η ελληνική κοινωνία, καλά να πάθει. Δεν έπεσε σαν κεραυνός εν αιθρία, 100 χρόνια μελανίες πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μας βλέπουμε. Κι αν το προπολεμικό και προμεταπολιτευτικό σύννεφο δεν ήταν αρκετή προειδοποίηση, την ροπή της κοινωνίας προς τον ρατσισμό και τον συντηρητισμό, ιδιαίτερα με την άνοδο του ΛΑΟΣ, δεν την παρατήρησε κανείς;

Προσωπικά την είδα την δουλειά να έρχεται, είχα μάλιστα εκφράσει πολλές φορές την υποψία μου ότι θα δούμε την ακροδεξιά να ανεβαίνει (κι όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα). Π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Κοίτα πόσα πράγματα έχεις μπερδέψει στην προσπάθειά σου... να γίνεις κακός:

Βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι τον ΛΑΟΣ με τους νεοναζί.
Απαιτείς από τον Αρκτούρο, που ιδρύθηκε το 1992, να έχει προβλέψει τη στροφή στην ακροδεξιά.
Μας αναφέρεις την πρόβλεψή σου του 2011, όταν το 2008 δεν έπεσε η Ελλάδα ολόκληρη κάτω να γελά με τη δήλωση Παπαθανασίου ότι η Ελλάδα είναι θωρακισμένη απέναντι στη διεθνή κρίση.

Λοιπόν, το 2008 γελούσα με τον Παπαθανασίου, αλλά δεν μου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό η σκέψη ότι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι θα έστελναν αυτά τα υστερικά υποκείμενα να αγορεύουν από τα έδρανα της Βουλής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κοίτα πόσα πράγματα έχεις μπερδέψει στην προσπάθειά σου... να γίνεις κακός:
> 
> Βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι τον ΛΑΟΣ με τους νεοναζί.



Όχι το κόμμα, τους ψηφοφόρους του. Η Χρυσή Αυγή υπήρχε κι από πριν. Ας μην γελιόμαστε, το ΛΑΟΣ μπορεί να μην ακολουθεί τις πρακτικές της ΧΑ, αλλά είναι ακροδεξιό κόμμα. Η ΧΑ μπορεί να είναι ναζιστικό κόμμα, αλλά οι ναζί ανήκουν στην άκρα δεξιά. Ο ψηφοφόρος του ΛΑΟΣ δεν ήταν κάποιος καλοκάγαθος συντηρητικός ανθρωπάκος, ήταν ο μέσος Έλληνας οπισθοδρομικός, ρατσιστής, που πίστευε ότι η λύση στο μεταναστευτικό είναι να βυθίζουμε καΐκια. Το ΛΑΟΣ το ίδιο δεν έκανε τραμπουκισμούς, οι ψηφοφόροι του έκαναν. Η άνοδος του ΛΑΟΣ ήταν προάγγελος της ανόδου της ΧΑ.

Το 2008 μπορεί να γελούσε ο Έλληνας με την δήλωση Παπαθανασίου, επίσης όμως δεν θα πίστευε αυτά που θα του έλεγες ότι θα ίσχυαν το 2013. Το link το έβαλα περισσότερο για να δεις ποια ήταν η αντίδραση αυτού με τον οποίο συνομιλούσα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

Μπάμπη, δεν μπαλώνεται η κοτσάνα! Είναι πιο εύκολο να πεις «Συγγνώμη, έκανα λάθος, η φράση “σοβαρή Χρυσή Αυγή” είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο». Από τα πιο οξύμωρα. Δεν ξέρω τι θέλεις να πεις ακριβώς, αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να λέγονται με πολλά λόγια. Π.χ. «οι ψηφοφόροι της Χρυσής Αυγής που θα την ψήφιζαν υπό μορφή διαμαρτυρίας αλλά δεν συντάσσονται με τη βία και τον αντικοινοβουλευτισμό».


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπάμπη, δεν μπαλώνεται η κοτσάνα! Είναι πιο εύκολο να πεις «Συγγνώμη, έκανα λάθος, η φράση “σοβαρή Χρυσή Αυγή” είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο». Από τα πιο οξύμωρα. Δεν ξέρω τι θέλεις να πεις ακριβώς, αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να λέγονται με πολλά λόγια. Π.χ. «οι ψηφοφόροι της Χρυσής Αυγής που θα την ψήφιζαν υπό μορφή διαμαρτυρίας αλλά δεν συντάσσονται με τη βία και τον αντικοινοβουλευτισμό».



Πολυσημία

και ένα από τα πολλά αποτελέσματα που έχουν οι ... «κοτσάνες»:

Δολοφονική επίθεση Χρυσαυγιτών εναντίον μελών του ΚΚΕ και της ΚΝΕ


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2013)

Δεν καταλογίζω κοτσανοσύνη, δηλαδή ανοησία, στον κύριο Μπάμπη, αλλά σκοπιμότητα, δηλαδή δόλο. Ο στόχος ένας και σαφής: η απενοχοποίηση του φασισμού/ναζισμού και η αναβάπτισή του όχι πλέον μόνο στα νάματα του κοινοβουλευτισμού, που είναι τετελεσμένο γεγονός, αλλά και στη νομή της εξουσίας.

Και για να μη θεωρηθεί κακοπιστία εκ μέρους μου, ορίστε, φρέσκο και ορίτζιναλ from the horse's mouth: *Σε τελευταία ανάλυση, ο εθνικισμός δεν είναι ντροπή!*

Όχι, κύριε Μπάμπη μας. Καμιά δουλειά δεν είναι ντροπή. Απλώς μερικές είναι ξεφτίλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

Και για να μην κάνει πάλι ντρίμπλες, ας ξεκαθαρίσει ο κύριος Μπάμπης ποιον «καλό» ορισμό του εθνικισμού ανακάλυψε και εννοούσε (π.χ. το 2, πατριωτισμός --αλλά να το πει, γμτ!) ή ας παραδεχτεί δημόσια ότι δεν ήξερε πως η λέξη στα ελληνικά δεν έχει θετικό νόημα και ότι εννοούσε κάτι άλλο και δεν ήξερε πώς το λένε (λήμμα από το ΛΚΝ):

*εθνικισμός ο* [eθnikizmós] Ο17 : 1.η απόλυτη και με πάθος προσήλωση των ατόμων στο έθνος τους, η οποία φτάνει ως την περιφρόνηση και την εχθρότητα προς άλλα έθνη· (πρβ. σοβινισμός): Aκραίος / επιθετικός ~. Φαινόμενα / εκδηλώσεις εθνικισμού. _H έξαρση του εθνικισμού στις γειτονικές χώρες απειλεί την ασφάλεια και την ειρήνη της περιοχής._ 2. η άποψη που ενθαρρύνει την έκφραση και την καλλιέργεια της εθνικής συνείδησης· η αφοσίωση των ατόμων στο έθνος στο οποίο ανήκουν, χωρίς όμως καμία διάθεση υποτίμησης ή περιφρόνησης άλλου έθνους· εθνισμός, πατριωτισμός. 3. (ιστ.) η πολιτική άποψη και κίνηση, που εκδηλώθηκε κατά το 19ο κυρίως αι. και αναγνώριζε και αποδεχόταν τις εθνικές διαφορές και ιδιομορφίες ως βάση για τη σύσταση και λειτουργία των πολιτικών κοινοτήτων: _Στα τέλη του 19ου αι., το κίνημα του εθνικισμού άρχισε να χάνει το φιλελεύθερο και διεθνιστικό του χαρακτήρα, και να γίνεται συντηρητικότερο ακόμη και αντιδραστικό._ [λόγ. εθνικ(ός) -ισμός μτφρδ. αγγλ. nationalism ή γαλλ. nationalisme]


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για να μην κάνει πάλι ντρίμπλες, ας ξεκαθαρίσει ο κύριος Μπάμπης ποιον «καλό» ορισμό του εθνικισμού ανακάλυψε και εννοούσε (π.χ. το 2, πατριωτισμός --αλλά να το πει, γμτ!) ή ας παραδεχτεί δημόσια ότι δεν ήξερε πως η λέξη στα ελληνικά δεν έχει θετικό νόημα και ότι εννοούσε κάτι άλλο και δεν ήξερε πώς το λένε



Τον εννοεί καθαρά ως ναζισμό, με την έννοια δηλ. που τον χρησιμοποιεί η ίδια η Χρυσή Αυγή -κανέναν ορισμό δεν μπέρδεψε:

Ο σημερινός χώρος των *εθνικιστών *και άλλων πολιτών που αναδεικνύουν, δημοσκοπικώς, τη Χ.Α. σε ρυθμιστικό παράγοντα, εύκολα θα συμπαραταχθεί σε μια Συντηρητική Συμμαχία, εγκαταλείποντας ορισμένες ακραία αποτρόπαιες συμπεριφορές.

Με το άρθρο επιβεβαιώνονται πλήρως τα σημεία που αναδεικνύει ο LeninReloaded: 

1. Θεωρία δύο άκρων: ΚΚΕ=Χρυσή Αυγή
2. Απειλή: Αν συνεργαστείτε με το ΚΚΕ, τότε και η δεξιά θα συνεργαστεί με τη Χρυσή Αυγή για να...αμυνθεί (αναλογία βασισμένη στο (1))
3. Μπλόφα: Ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα συνεργαστείτε με το ΚΚΕ, αλλά εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει να πετάξουμε το σενάριο για Χρυσή Αυγή έτσι κι αλλιώς, να κόψουμε αντιδράσεις
4. Προβοκάτσια:Πετώντας την Χρυσή Αυγή στα πλαίσια αναφοράς μας σε αντίδραση της δεξιάς σε ενδεχόμενη συνεργασία σας με το ΚΚΕ, κάνουμε αυτή τη συνεργασία να φαίνεται "επικίνδυνη" για το σύστημα και δείχνουμε ότι θα μας πανικοβάλλει. Κατά συνέπεια, εκθέτουμε το ΚΚΕ που δεν την δέχεται
5. Κανονικοποίηση του φασισμού: Υπάρχει "λογικότερη" Χρυσή Αυγή και τη θέλουμε

Μόνο που στο άρθρο, για να το κάνει ακόμα πιο σαφές για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, η απειλή του (2) στρέφεται καθαρότερα κατά του ΚΚΕ: 
Ομως, μια αριστερή αλλαγή καθεστώτος, *μέσω μιας σοσιαλιστικής Ελλάδας*, θα προκαλέσει σοβαρότατη αντίδραση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

Οι άμυαλοι παίζουν στον ρυθμό του «Ή εμείς ή οι άλλοι»... Να μας προειδοποιήσουν νωρίς, να βρούμε τον τρίτο δρόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

anef said:


> Πολυσημία
> 
> και ένα από τα πολλά αποτελέσματα που έχουν οι ... «κοτσάνες»:
> 
> Δολοφονική επίθεση Χρυσαυγιτών εναντίον μελών του ΚΚΕ και της ΚΝΕ



Θα ξεκαθαρίσω πρώτα ότι συμφωνώ και με την ανάλυση όπου παραπέμπεις με τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο και με την εκτίμηση στον τίτλο του δεύτερου συνδέσμου. Όμως δεν βλέπω τη σύνδεση αιτίου και αποτελέσματος της μπάμπειας κοτσάνας εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι οι χαβγίτες ήθελαν να δείξουν και έμπρακτα, πέρα από δηλώσεις, ότι δεν εντάσσονται στην μπάμπεια λογική και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνουν «συστημικοί», αλλά θα παραμείνουν οι αγνοί τραμπούκοι που γνωρίζουμε. (Και ναι, νομίζω και ότι ήταν λάθος του ΓΓ του ΚΚΕ που έκανε την ίδια σύνδεση. Η *δολοφονική επίθεση* είναι αρκετή και τα λέει όλα. Ευτυχώς δεν έκανε τη δήλωση έξω από τη Μητρόπολη.)

Επίσης, όσο και αν πιστεύω ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία είναι (από καιρό) έτοιμο προσάναμμα για κάθε λογής μισαλλόδοξες ή απλώς ανόητες θεωρίες, μου φαίνεται (ακόμη...) τρομακτικά δύσκολο να αποδεχτώ ότι 8, 10, 15% των συμπολιτών μας, έστω υπό την πίεση των συνθηκών, έγιναν μέσα σε 3,4, 5 χρόνια συνειδητοί, λειτουργικοί ναζιστές. Προτιμώ έναν κόσμο με περισσότερα «ναι μεν αλλά» και λιγότερα «ράβδος στη γωνία άρα βρέχει».


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Οι άμυαλοι παίζουν στον ρυθμό του «Ή εμείς ή οι άλλοι»... Να μας προειδοποιήσουν νωρίς, να βρούμε τον τρίτο δρόμο.



Δεν είναι άμυαλος ο κ. Παπαδημητρίου. Όπως δεν είναι άμυαλοι και όλοι όσοι πριμοδοτούν έμμεσα ή (τώρα πια όλο και πιο) άμεσα τη Χρυσή Αυγή (βλ. εκπομπές Τράγκα, πρωτοσέλιδα Real News με Κασιδιάρη σε στιγμιότυπα lifestyle, ξέπλυμα της Χ.Α. από διάφορους δημοσιογράφους, δηλώσεις Λοβέρδου περί «αυθεντικού κινήματος» για Χρυσή Αυγή κλπ. κλπ.). Ούτε ο κ. Αλαφούζος που πληρώνει τον κ. Παπαδημητρίου είναι άμυαλος, ούτε η αστική τάξη της Ελλάδας στην οποία ανήκει ο κ. Αλαφούζος είναι άμυαλη.

@drsiebenmal: αυτή είναι και η σύνδεση αιτίου και αποτελέσματος. 
(Για ΓΓ του ΚΚΕ δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, δεν έχω δει τις δηλώσεις στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

anef said:


> @drsiebenmal: (Για ΓΓ του ΚΚΕ δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, δεν έχω δει τις δηλώσεις στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι)


Επειδή άκουγα με την άκρη του αφτιού (μεσημεριανό δελτίο στο ΜΕΓΚΑ), σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι ρωτήθηκε για την επίθεση και απάντησε συσχετίζοντας κάπως και με τη λάιτ χαβγή. Θέλω να κρατήσω μια επιφύλαξη όμως, επειδή το απόσπασμα που βρίσκω στο νέτο δεν έχει και την ερώτηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

anef said:


> ούτε η αστική τάξη της Ελλάδας στην οποία ανήκει ο κ. Αλαφούζος είναι άμυαλη.


Εσύ μπορείς να λες ότι φροντίζουν τα συμφέροντά τους, εγώ μπορώ να λέω ότι είναι άμυαλοι, αλλιώς δεν θα βλέπαμε τόσα καπιταλιστικά συντρίμμια γύρω μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

Χώρια τον Παναθηναϊκό...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, όσο και αν πιστεύω ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία είναι (από καιρό) έτοιμο προσάναμμα για κάθε λογής μισαλλόδοξες ή απλώς ανόητες θεωρίες, μου φαίνεται (ακόμη...) τρομακτικά δύσκολο να αποδεχτώ ότι 8, 10, 15% των συμπολιτών μας, έστω υπό την πίεση των συνθηκών, έγιναν μέσα σε 3,4, 5 χρόνια συνειδητοί, λειτουργικοί ναζιστές.



Όχι, ήταν από πριν, αλλά η καλοζωία τούς έκανε να μην ενδιαφέρονται.


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Δεν είναι άμυαλος ο κ. Παπαδημητρίου. Όπως δεν είναι άμυαλοι και όλοι όσοι πριμοδοτούν έμμεσα ή (τώρα πια όλο και πιο) άμεσα τη Χρυσή Αυγή (βλ. εκπομπές Τράγκα, πρωτοσέλιδα Real News με Κασιδιάρη σε στιγμιότυπα lifestyle, ξέπλυμα της Χ.Α. από διάφορους δημοσιογράφους, δηλώσεις Λοβέρδου περί «αυθεντικού κινήματος» για Χρυσή Αυγή κλπ. κλπ.). Ούτε ο κ. Αλαφούζος που πληρώνει τον κ. Παπαδημητρίου είναι άμυαλος, ούτε η αστική τάξη της Ελλάδας στην οποία ανήκει ο κ. Αλαφούζος είναι άμυαλη.



Αίτιο και αποτέλεσμα σε εικόνες: από τους εφοπλιστές -που έκαναν καλά πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους μέσα από τα ΜΜΕ («για την ανεργία φταίνε οι απεργίες»)- στα παλικάρια της ΧΑ, στις επιθέσεις στο ΚΚΕ στο Πέραμα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, ήταν από πριν, αλλά η καλοζωία τούς έκανε να μην ενδιαφέρονται.



Τώρα αυτό το "να μην ενδιαφέρονται" το έχω ξανακούσει για πολλά πράγματα και μου φαίνεται δικαιολογία μπαλαντέρ. Οι Έλληνες είναι το Χ, το Υ, το Ζ αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να το δείξουν. Π.χ. βίαιοι, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να δείρουν κανέναν. Μα τότε δεν είναι βίαιοι. Κλέφτες, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να κλέψουν- μα τότε δεν είναι κλέφτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Αίτιο και αποτέλεσμα σε εικόνες: από τους εφοπλιστές -που έκαναν καλά πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους μέσα από τα ΜΜΕ («για την ανεργία φταίνε οι απεργίες»)- στα παλικάρια της ΧΑ, στις επιθέσεις στο ΚΚΕ στο Πέραμα.



Αγαπητή anef: Νομίζω ότι υποβιβάζεις την παρέμβασή σου σε αυτό το φόρουμ όταν εισάγεις προς συζήτηση (και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά) μια θέση που δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει και να έχει υποστηριχτεί από κανέναν εδώ μέσα. Φοβάμαι ότι μπλέκεις τα ακροατήριά σου.


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητή anef: Νομίζω ότι υποβιβάζεις την παρέμβασή σου σε αυτό το φόρουμ όταν εισάγεις προς συζήτηση (και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά) μια θέση που δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει και να έχει υποστηριχτεί από κανέναν εδώ μέσα. Φοβάμαι ότι μπλέκεις τα ακροατήριά σου.



Τα εισαγωγικά αφορούν ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ αυτό που λένε τα ΜΜΕ. Το «εδώ μέσα» από πού προκύπτει;

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να με προσβάλλεις ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΛΟΓΟ. Ποια είναι τα «ακροατήριά μου»; Μήπως μπερδεύεις εσύ κάτι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2013)

@anef: Εδώ μέσα δεν μπορούν να γίνουν σοβαρές συζητήσεις με βάση γενικότητες της μορφής «κάποιοι λένε κάτι» επειδή έτσι δεν υπάρχει τι να σχολιάσεις και πάνω σε τι να συζητήσεις. Αυτά περνάνε σε άλλα ακροατήρια, ευμενή προς θεολογικές κοσμοθεωρίες. Αν θέλεις να φέρεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο, διατυπωμένο από κάπου έγκυρα, χωρίς ασάφειες του στιλ «τα ΜΜΕ» (ποια ΜΜΕ), «οι εφοπλιστές» (ποιοι εφοπλιστές, αυτοί με οφσόρ ή χωρίς), «η ανεργία στο Πέραμα» (που δεν μπορεί να μη γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είναι τωρινό φαινόμενο) κλπ κλπ, βάλε το να το συζητήσουμε.

Και σε παρακαλώ να μην προσβάλλεις εσύ τη δική μου νοημοσύνη. Η συνθηματολογική μπαρούφα «για την ανεργία φταίνε οι απεργίες», όπως και από όποιον χρησιμοποιείται, δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα συζήτησης, ας το λέει κι ο γκρανπάπας.


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> @anef: Εδώ μέσα δεν μπορούν να γίνουν σοβαρές συζητήσεις με βάση γενικότητες της μορφής «κάποιοι λένε κάτι» επειδή έτσι δεν υπάρχει τι να σχολιάσεις και πάνω σε τι να συζητήσεις.



Μάλιστα. Οπότε με προσβάλλεις επειδή αυτά που είπα είναι πολύ γενικά και δεν οδηγούν σε σοβαρές συζητήσεις. Μα θα μπορούσες απλώς να μου ζητήσεις πιο συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία, αντί να με κατηγορείς και να εφευρίσκεις ΨΕΜΑΤΑ, ότι τάχα μίλησα για κάποιους εδώ μέσα. Και το χοντραίνεις ακόμα περισσότερο παρακάτω. Με τις προσβολές δημιουργείται ένα ωραίο μπάχαλο και πάει αλλού η κουβέντα -καταλαβαίνω.

Οπότε σε αφήνω να συνεχίσεις τη σοβαρή κουβέντα με τους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2013)

Για το παραμυθάκι περί εφεύρεσης ΨΕΜΑΤΩΝ (έτσι, με κεφαλαία) και ότι δήθεν σε κατηγόρησα πως μίλησες για κάποιους εδώ μέσα και όλα τα σχετικά, όλοι μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε προσεκτικά και καταλαβαίνουμε ελληνικά, μη στενοχωριέσαι. 

Και αφού δεν διαθέτεις σοβαρά σχόλια για τα θεολογικά ακροατήρια, για τα ΜΜΕ και τις οφσόρ, καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την ανάγκη να αποχωρήσεις προσβεβλημένη.


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

Μια και οι τελευταίες λίγες σελίδες έχουν επικεντρωθεί στο Πέραμα, ξέρει κανείς να πει πού οφείλεται η διαχρονική κρίση της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής δραστηριότητας στην περίφημη Ζώνη; Γιατί εγώ αυτό που είδα στο γιουτούμπι από πλευράς βάσης της ΧΑ, είναι το ίδιο αδιέξοδο για το "πώς θα έχουμε δουλειά". Εκτός κι αν αυτοί δεν είναι προλετάριοι. Ποιοι είναι λοιπόν οι λόγοι που τα καράβια φτιάχνονται αλλού και όχι εδώ; Και πώς "θα έχουμε δουλειά"; Με κοινωνικοποίηση των ναυπηγείων και απαλλοτρίωση των εφοπλιστών; Με ενσωμάτωση-υπαγωγή των εργατικών σωματείων στον φασιστικό κορπορατισμό; Με κρατικές επιδοτήσεις του κλάδου; Πώς;


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για το παραμυθάκι περί εφεύρεσης ΨΕΜΑΤΩΝ (έτσι, με κεφαλαία) και ότι δήθεν σε κατηγόρησα πως μίλησες για κάποιους εδώ μέσα και όλα τα σχετικά, όλοι μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε προσεκτικά και καταλαβαίνουμε ελληνικά, μη στενοχωριέσαι.



Α, δηλαδή αυτό το σχόλιό σου



> Νομίζω ότι υποβιβάζεις την παρέμβασή σου σε αυτό το φόρουμ όταν εισάγεις προς συζήτηση (και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά) *μια θέση που δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει και να έχει υποστηριχτεί από κανέναν εδώ μέσα*



δεν είναι κατηγορία ότι μιλάω για πράγματα που έχουν ειπωθεί εδώ. ΟΚ, να το δεχτώ. Άρα η μόνη άλλη ερμηνευτική δυνατότητα είναι πως στη Λεξιλογία δε συζητάει κανείς για πράγματα που δεν έχουν υποστηριχτεί από κάποιον από δω μέσα. Ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα αυτό.

Δεν γνώριζα επίσης ότι για κάθε λέξη που λέει ο σοβαρός συνομιλητής στη Λεξιλογία, π.χ. «εφοπλιστές», «ΜΜΕ» κλπ., πρέπει να μαντεύει από πριν και χωρίς να του έχει ζητηθεί τι διευκρινίσεις θα χρειαστεί ο άλλος σοβαρός συνομιλητής της Λεξιλογίας -αλλιώς κατηγορείται πως απευθύνεται σε «θεολογικά ακροατήρια» -χωρίς βέβαια εδώ να χρειάζεται καμία απολύτως διευκρίνιση για το τι συνιστά «θεολογικό ακροατήριο», μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες. Αυτό δηλαδή που μπορεί άνετα να κάνει ένα μεγάλο μέσο όπως η Guardian (Amid rumours of backing from wealthy shipowners, it has succeeded in opening party offices across Greece) -και μάλιστα σε πολύ χειρότερο επίπεδο, εγώ δε μίλησα για φήμες, αλλά για απολύτως υπαρκτές εκπομπές και άρθρα όπως αυτό*- απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου στη Λεξιλογία. Υπάρχουν κάπου γραμμένοι αυτοί οι κανόνες ή εφευρίσκονται όταν σχολιάζω εγώ;



drsiebenmal said:


> Και αφού δεν διαθέτεις σοβαρά σχόλια για τα θεολογικά ακροατήρια, για τα ΜΜΕ και τις οφσόρ, καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την ανάγκη να αποχωρήσεις προσβεβλημένη.



Δεν ήξερα ότι το θέμα σ' αυτό το νήμα ήταν τα «θεολογικά ακροατήρια», τα ΜΜΕ ή οι οφσόρ. Νόμιζα πως με είχες ρωτήσει *πώς συνδέονται οι δηλώσεις των διάφορων Παπαδημητρίου με τις δολοφονικές επιθέσεις Χρυσαυγιτών στο Πέραμα*. Η απάντησή μου περιείχε γενίκευση (από Παπαδημητρίου σε ΜΜΕ) βάσει παράθεσης και άλλων παραδειγμάτων (π.χ. Τράγκας). Δε σε ικανοποιεί η απάντησή μου -τέλεια, κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι προσβολές γιατί είναι απαραίτητες; Πρόσβαλα εγώ κανέναν; 

Τέλος πάντων, συγνώμη Κώστα για την παράκαμψη στα δικά σου ερωτήματα, δε συνεχίζω εγώ άλλο.

*Μόλις είδα και αυτό: για όποιον θέλει να δει κι άλλα παρόμοια άρθρα, αναφορές σε τηλεοπτικές και ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές κλπ. (στα σχόλια)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω γιατί το κεφάλι μου έχει γίνει κουδούνι με μια δουλειά αυτές τις εβδομάδες και νιώθω πραγματικά ότι δεν μπορώ να σας παρακολουθήσω. Προσπαθείς, anef, να πεις ότι οι εφοπλιστές ή το κεφάλαιο θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μέχρι και τη Χρυσή Αυγή για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους; Και είναι αυτός ένας τρόπος να, ας πούμε, απαξιώσουμε τους κεφαλαιοκράτες; Μα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το κεφάλαιο, οι αστοί, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν και το στρατό για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους — η Χρυσή Αυγή μάς μάρανε; Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω; 

Αν αυτό είναι το νόημα της ανάρτησης αυτών των ειδήσεων, τότε έχω άλλες απορίες. Αλλά να καταλάβω πρώτα τι τρέχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2013)

Α, ΟΚ, συγγνώμη, anef. Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι για εσένα ΜΜΕ = γενίκευση από Παπαδημητρίου με λίγη από Τράγκα.

Επίσης, αν θέλεις να σε έχω κατηγορήσει για κάτι, αυτό είναι ότι έφερες για συζήτηση την πρόταση «για την ανεργία φταίνε οι απεργίες». Το θεωρώ κατώτερο της πολιτικής συγκρότησης που έχεις δείξει εδώ και κατώτερο του επιπέδου των όσων διαβάζουμε και συζητάμε στη Λεξιλογία.

Όμως μην μπερδεύεις την εθελοντική δουλειά μου στη Λεξιλογία με το φόρουμ. Εδώ τον εαυτό μου εκφράζω, και μόνο. (Είναι ένα θέμα, βέβαια, αν πρέπει να εκφράζουν απόψεις οι αντμίν/μοντ, επειδή εύλογα δημιουργείται αυτή η σύγχυση.) Όποιοι θέλουν να συζητήσουν με επιχειρήματα ότι


> [oi] εφοπλιστές -(που) έκαναν καλά πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους μέσα από τα ΜΜΕ («για την ανεργία φταίνε οι απεργίες»)


 τους υπόσχομαι ότι θα τα διαβάσω με προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον. (Και ναι, είδα και τα αποσπάσματα του 2012 από τον Lenin reloaded).


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθείς, anef, να πεις ότι οι εφοπλιστές ή το κεφάλαιο θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μέχρι και τη Χρυσή Αυγή για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους; Και είναι αυτός ένας τρόπος να, ας πούμε, απαξιώσουμε τους κεφαλαιοκράτες; Μα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το κεφάλαιο, οι αστοί, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν και το στρατό για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους — η Χρυσή Αυγή μάς μάρανε; Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;



Δεν προσπάθησα να κάνω κάτι τόσο φιλόδοξο :) Έδωσα συγκεκριμένη απάντηση σε συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα για σύνδεση δηλώσεων π.χ. Παπαδημητρίου με επιθέσεις σε ΠΑΜΕ (θα μπορούσε αντίστοιχα να μιλήσει κανείς για τον λόγο των ΜΜΕ περί μετανάστευσης και τις επιθέσεις σε μετανάστες). Το γενικότερο, αν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε, ευχαρίστως, θα χρειαστεί όμως πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. Συνοπτικά, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν _χρησιμοποιεί _απλώς η αστική τάξη τη Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά η ιδεολογία της _συμπίπτει _με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής και αυτό γίνεται εμφανέστερο σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αν παρατηρήσουμε τι έχει συμβεί όλο τον τελευταίο καιρό θα δούμε πως το μίσος για συνδικαλισμό/απεργίες/μετανάστες διαχύθηκε από την αστική τάξη μέσω των ΜΜΕ _πριν _ την άνοδο της Χ.Α. και _πριν _τις ανοιχτές επιθέσεις της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Συνοπτικά, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν _χρησιμοποιεί _απλώς η αστική τάξη τη Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά η ιδεολογία της _συμπίπτει _με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής και αυτό γίνεται εμφανέστερο σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης.


Επομένως, η ελληνική αστική τάξη είναι ιδεολογικά φασιστική εκτός αν την ταΐζουμε (δηλαδή, δεν βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης) οπότε δεν γίνεται και πολύ ορατός ο φασισμός της; Και ποιο ποσοστό του ελληνικού πληθυσμού ανήκει άραγε σε αυτή την αστική τάξη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Συνοπτικά, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν _χρησιμοποιεί _απλώς η αστική τάξη τη Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά η ιδεολογία της _συμπίπτει _με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής.



Ααααργκ! Συγγνώμη, είναι η μόνη απάντηση που μπορεί να δοθεί στο παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα αυτό το "να μην ενδιαφέρονται" το έχω ξανακούσει για πολλά πράγματα και μου φαίνεται δικαιολογία μπαλαντέρ. Οι Έλληνες είναι το Χ, το Υ, το Ζ αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να το δείξουν. Π.χ. βίαιοι, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να δείρουν κανέναν. Μα τότε δεν είναι βίαιοι. Κλέφτες, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να κλέψουν- μα τότε δεν είναι κλέφτες.



Ρατσιστής, εν προκειμένω, είναι αυτός που κατηγορεί για τα προβλήματά του συγκεκριμένες πληθυσμιακές ομάδες, με βάση κάποιο αυθαίρετο χαρακτηριστικό, όπως η καταγωγή, το φύλο, το πάχος, το ύψος, κτλ. Όταν δεν έχει προβλήματα, δεν έχει λόγο να κατηγορήσει κανέναν, ωστόσο εκφράζει και πάλι τις ρατσιστικές του τάσεις, αλλά με πολύ πιο ήπιο τρόπο (κυρίως λεκτικά, σε κατ' ιδίαν συζητήσεις, με απαξίωση και αλαζονεία).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Συνοπτικά, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν _χρησιμοποιεί _απλώς η αστική τάξη τη Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά η ιδεολογία της _συμπίπτει _με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής


Αν δεν ήταν τραγικά ανιστόρητο θα ήταν απλώς χυδαίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι το πιο φάουλ πράγμα που έχει γραφτεί ποτέ στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Εγώ δεν θέλω διευκρινίσεις. Δέχομαι ότι κάθε τάξη που έχει την εξουσία μπορεί να φτάσει, για να την κρατήσει, σε έκτακτα μέτρα και ολοκληρωτικές λύσεις. Η ιστορία το λέει. Η δημοκρατία, στην αναζήτηση της ισορροπίας ανάμεσα στην ελευθερία και την ισότητα, οφείλει να βρίσκει τις άμυνές της στους ολοκληρωτισμούς. Και οι δημοκρατικοί άνθρωποι πρέπει πρώτα απ’ όλα να συζητούν. Αλλά βεβαίως, όπως όλοι μας, έχω τη δική μου συνταγή για τη δημοκρατία.


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, η ελληνική αστική τάξη είναι ιδεολογικά φασιστική εκτός αν την ταΐζουμε (δηλαδή, δεν βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης) οπότε δεν γίνεται και πολύ ορατός ο φασισμός της;



Όχι η ελληνική αστική τάξη, γενικά η αστική τάξη, και συγκεκριμένα η αστική τάξη από την ανάδυση του ιμπεριαλισμού και μετά, με την έννοια που αναλύει, ας πούμε, ο Γκοσβάιλερ εδώ: «ο φασισμός μπορεί να περιγραφεί ως "προϊόν του καπιταλισμού σε περίοδο κρίσης"», δεύτερο μέρος εδώ. Πρόσθετα στοιχεία που αφορούν και τη σημερινή συγκυρία εδώ και εδώ.

Δε χρειάζεται πάντως να ωρύεστε με τις μαρξιστικές θεωρήσεις του φασισμού. Μπορείτε απλά να διαφωνείτε. Ή, καλύτερα ακόμα, να παραπέμψετε σε καμιά εναλλακτική θεωρία περί φασισμού. Υποθέτω απορρίπτουμε την ιδέα ότι πρόκειται απλώς για κάτι τρελούς που όλως τυχαίως χτυπάνε κομμουνιστές, αριστερούς, ξένους κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Εγώ μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι ο φασισμός είναι «προϊόν του καπιταλισμού σε περίοδο κρίσης» αλλά αυτό απέχει από το «ο καπιταλισμός σε περίοδο κρίσης καταλήγει πάντα σε φασισμό» και πολύ περισσότερο από το δικό σου, anef, «η ιδεολογία [της αστικής τάξης] συμπίπτει με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής». Επίσης, η αστική τάξη, που έδωσε το φασισμό σε μια από τις κρίσεις της, δεν έχει δώσει και τις θετικές εξελίξεις που έχουμε ζήσει; Διαφωτισμό, τέχνες, τεχνολογία, μακροζωία; Δεν είναι αναπόσπαστα από τον καπιταλισμό και την επιχειρηματικότητα αυτά; Άρα, να κρατάμε τον καπιταλισμό όσο γίνεται μακριά από τις κρίσεις. Άλλωστε, δεν ξεπέφτει τότε μόνο σε φασισμό αλλά ενίοτε και σε μπρούτο κομουνισμό, έτσι;


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι ο φασισμός είναι «προϊόν του καπιταλισμού σε περίοδο κρίσης» αλλά αυτό απέχει από το «ο καπιταλισμός σε περίοδο κρίσης καταλήγει πάντα σε φασισμό»



Είπα ότι έγραψα συνοπτικά, δεν το είπα; Έχεις δίκιο λοιπόν σ' αυτό, αλλά αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πρόσθεσα στη συνέχεια «μετά την περίοδο του ιμπεριαλισμού». Άρα απαντάω και στα περί διαφωτισμού κλπ. έτσι. Η αστική τάξη _ήταν _προοδευτική για μεγάλο μέρος της ιστορίας της. Τώρα δεν είναι.



nickel said:


> ...και πολύ περισσότερο από το δικό σου, anef, «η ιδεολογία [της αστικής τάξης] συμπίπτει με την ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής».



Να το θέσω διαφορετικά για να μη χάσουμε την ουσία; Η ιδεολογία της Χ.Α. εκπορεύεται από την αστική τάξη και τα δικά της συμφέροντα. Συμφωνείς σ' αυτό; Δες, για παράδειγμα, το βίντεο με τα χρυσαύγουλα στο Πέραμα. Τι παραπάνω λένε για το συνδικαλισμό απ' αυτά που έχουμε ακούσει δεκάδες φορές στα αστικά ΜΜΕ; Φυσικά, κανένας εκπρόσωπος της αστικής τάξης δε θα βγει με το ρόπαλο να κυνηγάει μετανάστες ή Παμίτες στους δρόμους, ας πούμε. Αλλά αφού έχει την αστυνομία και τη Χ.Α. γι' αυτή τη δουλειά γιατί να το κάνει;



nickel said:


> Άρα, να κρατάμε τον καπιταλισμό όσο γίνεται μακριά από τις κρίσεις.



Μακάρι να γινόταν, αλλά δυστυχώς ιστορικά δεν έχει γίνει και όπως έδειξε πολύ καλά ο Μαρξ δεν μπορεί και να γίνει. :) Μπρούτος κομμουνισμός as opposed to...?


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Πάντα βιαστικά, γιατί θα με καταραστεί ο καπιταλισμός σήμερα:

Οι χρυσαυγίτες ανήκουν και στο χώρο της ψυχιατρικής, στην προσωπική μου θεώρηση, οπότε ας μην το αναλύσω καλύτερα. Μπορεί και να με βρουν και να με πλακώσουν στο ξύλο.

Κρίσεις θα έχει κάθε σύστημα, γιατί ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πράγματα να μην καταλήγουν σε φασισμό; Δεν μπορούμε να διδάσκουμε καλύτερα τα παιδιά μας; Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε καλύτερους νόμους; Δεν έχει η δημοκρατία τρόπους να θωρακιστεί από τους άπληστους και τους ψυχανώμαλους; 

Μπρούτος κομουνισμός: αυτός που έχουμε ζήσει σε σύγκριση με αυτόν που έχουν τα οράματά μου και που δεν θα ζήσει κανένας μας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2013)

Τροφή για σκέψη. Αηδιαστική, εμετική τροφή μεν, αλλά... Παρεμπιπτόντως, θα ήθελα *μία *(αριθμητικώς 1) φορά ν' ακούσω και μια έντιμη, ειλικρινή αυτοκριτική αριστερού για τις δικές του (δεν εννοώ τις προσωπικές) ευθύνες. Αλλά είμαι βέβαιη πως θα περιμένω πολύ. Η ευθύνη είναι πάντα των άλλων και κυρίως της επάρατης αστικής τάξης. Η αγαπημένη αριστερά τα κάνει πάντα όλα σωστά...


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

Ας μη χαρίζουμε την αριστερά συλλήβδην στον κόκκινο φασισμό. Ο οποίος είναι σαφώς καλύτερος από τον μαύρο μόνον όπου είναι κοινωνική αντιπολίτευση. Ο μονοκομματισμός είναι _εξ ορισμού_ φασιστικός, άσχετα αν πολεμά το ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο. Μάλιστα η Κίνα μάς δείχνει πώς συνεργάζονται αγαστά αυτά τα δύο.
Η αφήγηση της "προοδευτικής" ιστορικής εξέλιξης, μήπως έχει μείνει από κάρβουνο; Η υποστασιοποίηση του προλεταριάτου ως Νέου Αδάμ πείθει ακόμα; Ο Λένιν είχε δίκιο κόντρα στους αυθορμητιστές: το προλεταριάτο νοιάζεται πρωτίστως για δουλειά και καλύτερο μισθό, και δεν μπορεί να πάει παραπέρα χωρίς ενέσεις συνείδησης από την πρωτοπορία του. Από τότε λοιπόν που αποδείχτηκε ότι η ίδια του η πρωτοπορία έκατσε στο σβέρκο όχι μόνο του προλεταριάτου αλλά και όλης της κοινωνίας, κατέρρευσε και αυτή η "λύση" στο παράδοξο του θεοποιημένου προλεταριάτου και ξεμείναμε από εσχατολογικούς μύθους: ούτε το προλεταριάτο, ούτε η "πρωτοπορία" του. Άρα το να υπονοούμε ότι υπάρχει μια "προοδευτική" λύση που μας περιμένει κάπου εκεί μπροστά με πείθει το ίδιο όσο και οι διαβεβαιώσεις των χιλιαστών, που ωστόσο αναβάλλουν συνεχώς τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία.
Πρακτικά: η Χρυσή Αυγή πρέπει να τσακιστεί ως προς τις έκνομες δραστηριότητές της, και δεν βλέπω άλλον τρόπο από μια πολιτική αλλαγή που θα δώσει μια κυβέρνηση αποφασισμένη να συλλαμβάνει τους εγκληματίες όταν εγκληματούν αλλά και πριν εγκληματήσουν (και που θα πρέπει βέβαια να χτίσει μια μη φασίζουσα αστυνομία). Ως προς το πολιτικό σκέλος, τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα. Η υποχώρηση της ακροδεξιάς στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται πως ήταν αποτέλεσμα μιας ιστορικής συγκυρίας που έχει πια παρέλθει, όπως και σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Σίγουρα πάντως, με το να βάζουν ερωτηματικό στο "εργαζόμενοι" δεν νομίζω ότι λύνουν κανένα πρόβλημα. [Άλλωστε, μήπως τα επαγγελματικά στελέχη του ΚΚΕ είναι "εργαζόμενοι";] Θα τους βγάλουν και τους 129 μπράβους των αφεντικών;


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2013)

Ο «κόκκινος φασισμός» 

«Το ιστορικό υπόβαθρο αυτής της θεωρίας [των δύο άκρων] βρίσκεται στις απόψεις που κυκλοφορούν εδώ και δεκαετίες και οι οποίες εξομοιώνουν τον ναζισμό και τον κομμουνισμό», λέει ο ιστορικός Πολυμέρης Βόγλης. «Αρχικά, στα χρόνια του Ψυχρού Πολέμου, η εξομοίωση επιχειρήθηκε στο πλαίσιο του ερμηνευτικού σχήματος του "ολοκληρωτισμού", και μετά το 1989, στην κατασκευή μιας κοινής ευρωπαϊκής αφήγησης για τον 20ό αιώνα, η οποία να συμπεριλαμβάνει και τις πρώην κομμουνιστικές χώρες, μια αφήγηση καταδίκης τόσο του ναζισμού όσο και του κομμουνισμού, οι οποίοι προκάλεσαν στην Ευρώπη δεινά και καταστροφές. Η σύνδεση του Χίτλερ με τον Στάλιν ως των δύο "δεινών" της Ευρώπης του 20ού αιώνα είχε ως συνέπεια να απαξιωθούν όχι τόσο το σοβιετικό καθεστώς όσο οι ιδέες της επανάστασης και της κοινωνικής ισότητας». 

Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της θεωρίας αυτής είναι ότι όταν και όπου εφαρμόστηκε κατέληξε να γίνει όχημα εφαρμογής των πιο αντιδραστικών θέσεων, υπονόμευσης των κοινωνικών κινητοποιήσεων και συκοφάντησης της Αριστεράς. 

Λίγες μέρες μετά την απελευθέρωση της Ελλάδας από τη γερμανική κατοχή, σε μια από τις πρώτες δημοσιογραφικές αναλύσεις αυτού του είδους, η «Ελευθερία» στο κύριο άρθρο της θα υποστηρίξει ότι πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο φασισμός, αλλά ο κομμουνισμός («Η Αριστερά και ο φασισμός», 22.11.1944). Η ιστορική κεντρώα εφημερίδα που έκανε ακόμα τότε τα πρώτα της βήματα αναλύει για ποιους λόγους δεν πρέπει να υιοθετηθεί το σύνθημα της Αριστεράς κατά του φασισμού: «Οχι γιατί ο φασισμός, καταρχήν, δεν αποτελεί κίνδυνον. Ούτε γιατί πρόκειται να αμφισβητήσει κανείς το καθήκον που έχουν όλοι οι ελεύθεροι πολίται να προστατεύσουν την ελευθερίαν των, οποθενδήποτε ήθελεν απειληθή. Αλλά γιατί μεταξύ των δύο αυτών παρατάξεων, δηλαδή της Ακρας Αριστεράς και της Ακρας Δεξιάς υπάρχει μια στενωτάτη αλληλουχία, από της απόψεως των μεθόδων που χρησιμοποιούν και αι δύο μέσα εις το πολιτικόν πλαίσιον». 

Αυτά γράφονταν μόλις δέκα μέρες πριν από την αιματηρή επίθεση στην άοπλη διαδήλωση στο Σύνταγμα που οδήγησε στα Δεκεμβριανά και τον Εμφύλιο. Είναι σαφές ότι στην ανάλυση αυτή υπάρχει ένα μόνο άκρο, το αριστερό, εφόσον το δεξιό, το φασιστικό, υποτίθεται ότι είχε εξαφανιστεί με την απελευθέρωση. 

Πολύ γρήγορα η ανάλυση αυτή πήρε και όνομα. Ο κομμουνισμός μετονομάστηκε σε «ερυθρό φασισμό» και η ανάλυση των δύο άκρων άρχισε να φέρει το όνομα «μαύρος και ερυθρός φασισμός». Βέβαια, και πάλι μόνο για τον «ερυθρό» γινόταν λόγος στα επίσημα προπαγανδιστικά κείμενα των μεταπολεμικών και εμφυλιοπολεμικών κυβερνήσεων: «Δεν επικρατεί φασισμός εις την Ελλάδα. Επικρατεί απλώς ένα παροδικόν αντιδραστικόν καθεστώς με έντονον τον χαρακτήρα της βίας, που έχει απλωθεί μέχρις εμφυλίου πολέμου. Αλλά και φασισμός αν επικρατή, δι’ αυτόν ευθύνεται αποκλειστικώς η Μεγάλη Βρετανία και το Εργατικόν Κόμμα. Επικρατεί εκείνο που ήθελεν η Αγγλία. Μήπως ήθελε και τον "φασισμόν" διά να εξουθενώση ηθικώς την Ελλάδα;» (κύριο άρθρο, «Ελευθερία», 20.2.1947). 

Σιγά σιγά ξεχάστηκε ο άλλος και έμεινε μόνο ο «κόκκινος» φασισμός. Μάλιστα το Γ΄ Σώμα Στρατού διοργάνωσε στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις αρχές του 1948 και έκθεση με τίτλο «Δύο χρόνια πολέμου της Ελλάδος εναντίον του κόκκινου φασισμού», στην οποία κλήθηκαν οι πολίτες για να διαπιστώσουν «διά μίαν ακόμη φοράν την αντεθνικήν δράσιν των λεγομένων δημοκρατών» («Εμπρός», 30.1.1948). 

Η εμφυλιοπολεμική Ελλάδα ήταν και τότε εργαστήρι εφαρμογής των πιο αντιδραστικών θεωριών της εποχής. Η προπαγάνδα που εξίσωνε τον «μαύρο και τον κόκκινο» φασισμό πουθενά δεν υπήρξε τόσο έντονη όσο στη χώρα μας. Αντίθετα, η επίσημη θέση των δυτικών κυβερνήσεων εξακολουθούσε να εμφανίζει τον φασισμό ως κύριο στόχο. Μπορεί το 1947 να ήταν το γενέθλιο έτος του Ψυχρού Πολέμου, αλλά ο μονομέτωπος αγώνας των ΗΠΑ και των συμμάχων τους εναντίον της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης δεν αποφασίστηκε παρά μόνο το 1949. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό το γεγονός ότι ακόμα εκείνη την περίοδο πουθενά στα διεθνή φόρα ο κομμουνισμός δεν εξισώνεται ανοιχτά με τον φασισμό. Την άνοιξη του 1948 πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Γενεύη η Συνδιάσκεψη του ΟΗΕ για την Ελευθερία της Πληροφόρησης. Στην τελική απόφαση αναφέρεται: «[Η συνδιάσκεψη] εκφράζει τη βαθιά της πεποίθηση ότι μόνο εκείνα τα όργανα πληροφόρησης σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου, τα οποία είναι ελεύθερα να αναζητούν και να διαδίδουν την αλήθεια, μπορούν να συμβάλουν στην αναχαίτιση της ναζιστικής, φασιστικής ή όποιας άλλης επιθετικής προπαγάνδας ή φυλετικής, εθνικής και θρησκευτικής διάκρισης και στην πρόληψη της αναγέννησης της ναζιστικής, φασιστικής ή όποιας άλλης απειλής» (United Nations, Conference on Freedom of information, Final Act, Γενεύη – Νέα Υόρκη, 1948, Απόφαση ν. 2). 

Εξαλλος ο καθηγητής Απόστολος Δασκαλάκης για τον «συμβιβασμό» αυτό θα καταγγείλει: «Ο σλαυικός συνασπισμός ηγωνίσθη μετά λύσσης να εντάξη τα συνήθη κομμουνιστικά συνθήματα, "Ο αγών διά την Δημοκρατίαν", "Η πάλη διά την εξόντωσιν του φασισμού και της φασιστικής ιδεολογίας", "Η εξυπηρέτησις του λαού και το άσπονδον μίσος κατά των εχθρών του λαού", "Η αποκάλυψις και εξουδετέρωσις εκείνων που ερεθίζουν τους λαούς εις επιθέσεις και πολέμους", κτ.λ.» («Εμπρός», 16.4.1948). Ο Δασκαλάκης, ο οποίος επί χούντας εξέδωσε την επίσημη ιστορία του Αρχηγείου Χωροφυλακής, θεωρεί «ερυθρά» όλα αυτά τα συνθήματα. 

Ο αντικομμουνισμός με τη μορφή της «απειλής του ερυθρού φασισμού» αποτέλεσε έκτοτε τμήμα της επίσημης κρατικής ιδεολογίας στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Ο όρος είναι μαρξιστικός:
Otto Rühle, Brauner und Roter Faschismus (1939)


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2013)

Ο όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον συμβουλιακό Ρύλε, όμως πόρρω απέχει απ' το να θεωρείται μαρξιστικός όρος, μην τρελαθούμε. Βασικά αντικομμουνιστές τον χρησιμοποιούσαν, αντικομμουνιστές τον χρησιμοποιούν: φασίστες, ακροδεξιοί και κάποιοι ελευθεριακοί/αναρχικοί (εκεί και η σύνδεση με Ρύλε). Τον χρησιμοποιεί κι ο Τράγκας απ' ό,τι βλέπω.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Σωστά: "φασίστες, ακροδεξιοί και κάποιοι ελευθεριακοί/αναρχικοί", συν ο Τράγκας: όλοι ίδιοι. Και τον όρο "ισλαμοφασισμός" ποιος τον χρησιμοποιεί; Ο Μπους και κάποιοι φιλελεύθεροι: όλοι ίδιοι. Χρησιμοποίησα έναν όρο, τον ταύτισες με τους αντικομουνιστές δεξιούς, σου έδειξα ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε από αντιλενινιστές πριν από τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο, πριν ακόμα από το 1939, και ανταπαντάς με τον Τράγκα. Είναι γνωστό ότι οι κομουνιστές θέλουν να εξισώνουν όλη την κριτική που τους ασκήθηκε εξ αριστερών με την αντίδραση. Όποιος επιμένει να μιλά για τα αίσχη τους είναι δεξιός έως ακροδεξιός, όποιος αντιστεκόταν στις χώρες του "υπαρκτού" ήταν φασίστας. Γνωστή η τακτική. Κάποτε έπιανε, τώρα πια είναι μόνο για εσωτερική κατανάλωση (Ιός, Red Notebook κοκ.), Γιάννης κερνά και Γιάννης πίνει, βλέπουμε την ακίδα στο μάτι του άλλου και το δοκάρι στο δικό μας δεν το βλέπουμε. Ποιος αποφασίζει τι θεωρείται μαρξιστικός όρος; Προφανώς η κομουνιστική Ορθοδοξία, αυτή που έστειλε τους μαχαιροβγάλτες της να σκοτώσουν τον παλιό σύντροφο Λέοντα στην άλλη άκρη της γης, αυτή που εκτέλεσε τη μισή ιστορική της ηγεσία, που αναγόρευσε τη δουλική εργασία σε εργαλείο εκβιομηχάνισης και μετέτρεψε το επαναστατικό εργατικό κίνημα σε ενεργούμενο της Realpolitik της, αυτή που κατέστειλε με τη βία τρεις διαφορετικές εκδοχές αμφισβήτησής της, το '53, το '56 και το '68, αυτή που οργάνωνε επί 70 χρόνια εκλογές με μοναδική λίστα και με αποτελέσματα στο 98%. Κόκκινος φασισμός; Α πα πα! εμείς ήμασταν διαφορετικοί... Ποιος θα τρελάνει ποιον;


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2013)

Δεν εξίσωσα τίποτα, αγαπητέ Κώστα, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η αντίδραση από την απλή παράθεση γεγονότων. Ανέφερα απλά _από ποιους_ χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος (κάτι που είναι εύκολα διαπιστώσιμο και από μια βόλτα στο γκουγκλ για το παρόν και από το άρθρο που παρέθεσα για το παρελθόν, το οποίο άρθρο εμφανίστηκε στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, το RedNotebook αναδημοσίευσε). Και πάντως, το από ποιους χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος είναι αντικειμενικό γεγονός, δεν είναι θέμα ερμηνείας. Ανέφερα επίσης τι κοινό έχουν κτγμ μεταξύ τους αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο: τον αντικομμουνισμό. Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι ταυτίζονται φασίστες και συγκεκριμένοι αναρχικοί και σε όλα τα άλλα, εξάλλου δεν είναι αντικομμουνιστές όλοι οι αναρχικοί. Είπα επίσης ότι ο όρος δεν χρησιμοποιείται από μαρξιστές, όπως είναι και απολύτως λογικό, αφού ο μαρξισμός θεωρεί τον φασισμό φαινόμενο συνδεδεμένο με τον ιμπεριαλισμό. Δεν υπάρχει στην ανάλυση του φασισμού από μαρξιστική σκοπιά ο όρος «κόκκινος φασισμός», τι να κάνουμε; Εξάλλου και ο Ρύλε, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά από τα λίγα που διάβασα, δεν κάνει κάποια συστηματική ανάλυση του φασισμού, χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο με όρους πολεμικής κατά του Λένιν και των μπολσεβίκων πάνω-κάτω με την έννοια του «ολοκληρωτισμού». Οι κομμουνιστές, όχι, δεν εξισώνουν όλη την κριτική που τους ασκήθηκε εξ αριστερών με την αντίδραση. Και η Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ άσκησε κριτική στον Λένιν, με καμιά αντίδραση όμως δεν εξισώθηκε. Τα άλλα, με συγχωρείς, τα θεωρώ ολίγον παραληρηματικό αντικομμουνισμό με εμφυλιοπολεμικούς τόνους, στην Ελλάδα του 2013 και με τον φασισμό -τον μαύρο, τον κατάμαυρο- σε άνοδο (και μάλιστα σε μια συζήτηση που σε κάποιο μέρος της αφορούσε επιθέσεις φασιστών σε κομμουνιστές).


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Το "αντικειμενικό γεγονός" που επικαλείσαι, αγαπητή anef, είναι προϊόν της εξάλειψης της αριστερής αντιπολίτευσης στην κομματική τυραννία στα χρόνια μετά την εδραίωση του σοσιαλφασισμού στην ΕΣΣΔ. Κάθε "αντικειμενικό γεγονός" είναι προϊόν μιας σύγκρουσης συμφερόντων και δυνάμεων. --"Αντικειμενικό γεγονός" είναι και το ότι η Γ' Διεθνής αποκαλούσε σοσιαλφασίστες τους σοσιαλδημοκράτες.
Για τη Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ ισχύει το του Μίσσιου: "καλά, εσύ σκοτώθηκες νωρίς..." [ανεκδοτολογικό: δεν θα ξεχάσω μάλιστα έναν αριστεριστή γνωστό μου, τη δεκαετία του '70, που έλεγε ότι "ο Λένιν άσκησε κριτική στη Λούξεμπουργκ γιατί εκείνη δεν αποδεχόταν πλέρια το μαρξισμό"]

Αποτελεί πάντως σταθερά όλων των υπερασπιστών του λενινο-σταλινισμού το να απαντούν στις κατηγορίες για τα εγκλήματά του με το ξόρκι του "παραληρηματικού αντικομουνισμού", με ολίγη από συγκειμενοποίηση ("στην Ελλάδα του 2013 και με τον φασισμό -τον μαύρο, τον κατάμαυρο- σε άνοδο"). Δηλαδή οι κομουνιστές είχαν λιγότερη αλλεργία στην κριτική την προηγούμενη ιστορική περίοδο; Το δε επίθετο "παραληρηματικός" χαρίζεται απλόχερα, πάει θαρρείς πακέτο με τη λέξη αντικομουνισμός, χωρίς επιχειρήματα, προς δόξαν της ξύλινης γλώσσας. Όποιος αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα της κομουνιστικής τυραννίας του 20ού αιώνα αυτομάτως "παραληρεί".

Η ανοχή της ελληνικής μη κομουνιστικής αριστεράς στα ιδεολογήματα της κομουνιστικής τυραννίας (οι "προοδευτικές δυνάμεις"), προϊόν της μεταπολεμικής ελληνικής ιστορίας, έκανε τη δεξιά να μονοπωλήσει τον αντικομουνισμό στην Ελλάδα, πράγμα που αποτελεί τρανό δείγμα της πολιτιστικής καθυστέρησης της χώρας. Φωνές όπως του Κώστα Παπαϊωάννου ή της ομάδας Σοσιαλισμός ή Βαρβαρότητα έμειναν στη σιωπή. Τριτοκοσμικές καταστάσεις. Φτάσαμε έτσι στο αξιοθρήνητο αποτέλεσμα, κάποια ενοχλητικά γεγονότα για την κομουνιστική αριστερά να τα ακούει κανείς μόνο από το στόμα των ναζιστών, και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να γλείφει το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Ο όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον *συμβουλιακό Ρύλε*, όμως πόρρω απέχει απ' το να θεωρείται μαρξιστικός όρος, μην τρελαθούμε. Βασικά αντικομμουνιστές τον χρησιμοποιούσαν, αντικομμουνιστές τον χρησιμοποιούν: φασίστες, ακροδεξιοί και κάποιοι ελευθεριακοί/αναρχικοί (εκεί και η σύνδεση με Ρύλε). Τον χρησιμοποιεί κι ο Τράγκας απ' ό,τι βλέπω.





anef said:


> Εξάλλου και ο Ρύλε, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά από τα λίγα που διάβασα, δεν κάνει κάποια συστηματική ανάλυση του φασισμού, χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο με όρους πολεμικής κατά του Λένιν και των μπολσεβίκων πάνω-κάτω με την έννοια του «ολοκληρωτισμού».



Για όσους δεν έφαγαν τα νιάτα τους στα μεταχουντικά αμφιθέατρα και ίσως δεν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τη συζήτηση (πηγή: Βικιπαίδεια):

*Otto Rühle* (23 October 1874 in Großschirma – 24 June 1943 in Mexico) was a German Marxist active in opposition to both the First and Second World Wars, and a founder along with Karl Liebknecht, Rosa Luxemburg, Franz Mehring and others of the group and magazine Internationale, which posed a revolutionary internationalism against a world of warring states, and also the Spartacist League (Spartakusbund in German) in 1916.

The Spartacist League took an oppositional stance to Leninism, and was attacked by the Bolsheviks for inconsistency. Though Karl Liebknecht and Rosa Luxemburg were murdered in 1919 for their involvement in the German Revolution, Rühle lived on to participate in the left opposition of the German labour movement, developing both an early communist critique of Bolshevism, and an early opposition to fascism. Rühle saw the Soviet Union as a form of state capitalism with much in common with the state-centred capitalism of the West, as well as Fascism:
_"It has served as the model for other capitalistic dictatorships. Ideological divergences do not really differentiate socioeconomic systems."_

He also saw the Leninist Party as an appropriate form for the overthrow of Tsarism, but ultimately an inappropriate form for a proletarian revolution. As such, no matter what the actual intentions of the Bolsheviks, what they actually succeeded in bringing about was much more like the bourgeois revolutions of Europe than a proletarian revolution: [...]


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρήσιμο το παράθεμα, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν στα μεταχουντικά αμφιθέατρα πολυαναφέρονταν ονόματα σαν του Ρύλε. Κυριαρχούσαν οι σταλινικοί και οι "σταλινοκινέζοι" (το γνωστό λάβαρο με τους Μαρξ-Ένγκελς-Λένιν-Στάλιν-Μάο), με ολίγη από Γκράμσι και Πουλαντζά.


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2013)

Παραληρήματος συνέχεια. Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα ειδικό αντισταλινικό, αντικοκκινοφασιστικό ή αντιλενινιστικοσταλινικό νήμα να ξεδίνεις; 

Έβαλα ένα ολόκληρο άρθρο για τον όρο που εσύ χρησιμοποίησες («κόκκινος φασισμός») με συγκεκριμένα ιστορικά στοιχεία για τη χρήση του και η απάντησή σου ήταν ότι είναι άρθρο για «εσωτερική κατανάλωση». Αυτά ήταν τα _δικά _σου επιχειρήματα για κάτι πολύ _συγκεκριμένο_. Εγώ, όμως, πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη σου να απαντήσω εφ' όλης της ύλης για τον Στάλιν, τον Τρότσκι, την κομμουνιστική τυραννία, τους αιμοσταγείς κομμουνιστές και ό,τι άλλο θελήσεις να πετάξεις εν είδει βόμβας στην κουβέντα, σ' ένα νήμα για το φασισμό; Ευχαριστώ, δε θα πάρω.

Ο όρος «σοσιαλφασισμός» δε, που επίσης εν είδει βόμβας πέταξες αλλάζοντας θέμα για άλλη μια φορά, δεν εξισώνει συνολικά τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία με το φασισμό, αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένες ιστορικές περιόδους όπου οι σοσιαλδημοκράτες συνεργάστηκαν με τους φασίστες, όπως π.χ. στη δολοφονία της Ρόζας Λούξεμπουργκ ή στην άνοδο του Χίτλερ στην εξουσία ή στην καταστολή των εργατικών εξεγέρσεων στο Βερολίνο την ίδια πάνω-κάτω περίοδο.

Για το θέμα της επίθεσης των φασιστών στους κομμουνιστές έχεις να πεις κάτι; Δεν τα βρίσκουνε στο χρώμα του φασισμού, αυτό είναι το προβληματάκι τους;

Το θέμα της «ξύλινης» γλώσσας αξίζει περισσότερη συζήτηση -είδα πως υπάρχει νήμα, αλλά δεν αφορά τόσο πολύ την ιδεολογική χρήση του όρου στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Οι κομμουνιστές, όχι, δεν εξισώνουν όλη την κριτική που τους ασκήθηκε εξ αριστερών με την αντίδραση. Και η Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ άσκησε κριτική στον Λένιν, με καμιά αντίδραση όμως δεν εξισώθηκε. Τα άλλα, με συγχωρείς, τα θεωρώ ολίγον παραληρηματικό αντικομμουνισμό με εμφυλιοπολεμικούς τόνους, στην Ελλάδα του 2013.



Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Εγώ έρχομαι από το πουθενά (έπεσα από τον ουρανό) και έχω μιαν αφελή απορία: γιατί είναι εξ ορισμού κακό πράγμα ο αντικομουνισμός;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Paradiper_Du said:


> γιατί είναι εξ ορισμού κακό πράγμα ο αντικομουνισμός;



Καλημέρα. Μια φλύαρη απάντηση από τη σκοπιά του ΚΚΕ θα βρεις εδώ:
http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=5235200&publDate=

Μια γρήγορη απάντηση εκεί μέσα:

Δεν κατατάσσουμε στον αντικομουνισμό τον πόλεμο στην ιδεολογία και την πολιτική μας, όταν αυτός διεξάγεται με πολιτικά επιχειρήματα, όταν δε συνοδεύεται από ειδικά μέτρα σε βάρος της πολιτικής δράσης του ΚΚΕ.

[...]

Ομως, ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να αντιμετωπισθεί το ΚΚΕ μόνο με ιδεολογικά και πολιτικά μέσα. Ο αντικομμουνισμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ιδεολογικός και πολιτικός πόλεμος, η διάδοσή του στηρίζεται αναπόφευκτα με το ψέμα, τη συκοφαντία, την αλλοίωση και διαστρέβλωση.

Άρα ο «αντικομουνισμός» (ή «αντικομμουνισμός») δεν είναι απλώς το «αντί» αλλά, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό της μιας πλευράς, και το ψέμα, η συκοφαντία κτλ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

@anef
Κι εσύ γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα ειδικό νήμα υπέρ του ΚΚΕ και συναφών ταξικών δυνάμεων, "να ξεδίνεις";

Για το νήμα και το περιεχόμενό του: εσύ πιστεύεις ότι όλες οι αστικές δυνάμεις είναι στην ουσία ναζιστικές, και ότι η μόνη γνήσια αντιναζιστική δύναμη είναι εκείνη ακριβώς που εγώ θεωρώ και αποκαλώ κοκκινοφασιστική. Γιατί είμαι εκτός θέματος;

Το άρθρο που έβαλες είναι άκυρο. Εσένα σε εκφράζει, εμένα μου γεννά τις σκέψεις που είπα: δεν ασχολούμαστε με τα όσα καταμαρτυρούνται στον μπολσεβοκομουνισμό, ασχολούμαστε αποκλειστικά με το ποιος τα διατυπώνει σε συγκεκριμένες ιστορικές περιόδους, _αποσιωπώντας όσους κατηγόρους δεν εντάσσονται στο ερμηνευτικό μας σχήμα_.

Για την επίθεση στο Πέραμα τοποθετήθηκα στο #842. Εσύ δηλαδή τι παραπάνω κατέθεσες ως προς αυτήν;

Η δολοφονία της Λούξεμπουργκ χωρίς δίκη ήταν σοσιαλφασιστική. Η δολοφονία σύσσωμης της τσαρικής οικογένειας χωρίς δίκη, ακόμα και μικρών παιδιών, τι ήταν;

@Paradiper_Du
Έχεις δικαίωμα να είσαι αντικαπιταλιστής, αντιαστός, αντιφασίστας, αντιναζιστής, αλλά όχι αντικομουνιστής και, πιο συγκεκριμένα, αντιμπολσεβίκος. Διότι τότε παραληρείς, ενώ σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις σωφρονείς.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 15, 2013)

Α, ώστε αν επικαλεστεί κανείς απλά ιστορικά γεγονότα,



Costas said:


> Προφανώς η κομουνιστική Ορθοδοξία, αυτή που ... κατέστειλε με τη βία τρεις διαφορετικές εκδοχές αμφισβήτησής της, το '53, το '56 και το '68, αυτή που οργάνωνε επί 70 χρόνια εκλογές με μοναδική λίστα και με αποτελέσματα στο 98% ...



(για να περιοριστώ ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτά από μυριάδες άλλα), τότε «δικαιούται» να είναι αντικομουνιστής.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Μια φλύαρη απάντηση από τη σκοπιά του ΚΚΕ θα βρεις εδώ:
> http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=5235200&publDate=
> 
> Μια γρήγορη απάντηση εκεί μέσα:
> ...



Προβληματικός ο "ορισμός της μιας πλευράς". Ο αντικαπιταλισμός, π.χ., προϋποθέτει άραγε ψέματα και συκοφαντίες, αλλοίωση και διαστρέβλωση; Αν όχι, τότε γιατί ο αντικομουνισμός τα προϋποθέτει "αναπόφευκτα"; Και όμως, λέει το ΚΚΕ: αντικομουνισμός χωρίς ψέματα και συκοφαντίες, αλλοίωση και διαστρέβλωση είναι αδύνατος, είναι παραλήρημα. Ως γνωστόν, το παραλήρημα είναι ψυχιατρική διαταραχή. Οπότε, αν ήσουν αντικομουνιστής στην ΕΣΣΔ πήγαινες στο ψυχιατρείο, γιατί how is it possible, how is it even conceivable (για να θυμηθώ το αγαπητό μου "All about Eve") να είσαι ενάντιος σ' ένα τόσο ωραίο και δίκαιο σύστημα;
Είναι λοιπόν ορατό σε αυτή τη διατύπωση ή όχι το αβγό του φιδιού;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Πριν από καιρό ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα γλωσσικό νήμα για την τοτεμική εμμονή του ΚΚΕ στα δύο –μ– του _κομμουνισμού_ και των παραγώγων του. Οι υπόλοιποι θα ζούμε τη σχιζοφρένεια να γράφουμε «τα κομουνιστικά κόμματα της Ευρώπης» αλλά «το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας» (όχι, πάντως, «Ελλάδος»). Κάτι σαν να λέμε «ο Μίκυ Μάους» (γιατί έτσι το ήθελαν οι εδώ αντιπρόσωποι της Ντίσνεϊ) και «τα μικιμάους» ή, κατά Μπαμπινιώτη, ο _Μακιαβέλλι_ και ο _μακιαβελισμός_.

Σε ένα τέτοιο νήμα θα μπορούσε να αναφερθεί και η λεξικογραφική αμηχανία σε σχέση με τον _αντικομ(μ)ουνισμό_. Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει λήμμα — ούτε καν μνεία στο κατωσέλιδο. Το ΛΚΝ μένει στα κλασικά: «σύνολο ιδεών και ενεργειών που χαρακτηρίζονται από εχθρότητα προς τον κομμουνισμό». Το ίδιο και η Wikipedia: Anti-communism is opposition to communism. (Επισημαίνω απλώς τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _εχθρότητα_ και _opposition / αντίθεση, εναντίωση_.) Ακολουθεί στη Wikipedia πλούσιο κείμενο, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν σκέφτηκαν να συμπεριλάβουν τον ορισμό του αντικομουνισμού που δίνουν οι κομουνιστές.

Όποιος παρακολουθεί απέξω τις σχετικές συζητήσεις πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι οι κομουνιστές έχουν ίσως καταφέρει να επιβάλουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα την αρνητικά φορτισμένη σημασία του _αντικομουνισμού_ (και τη θετική, ας πούμε του _αντικαπιταλισμού_), πράγμα που δεν αντικατοπτρίζεται στο λήμμα του λεξικού. Δεν το έχω διαπιστώσει αυτό στα αγγλικά, ίσως επειδή στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις στην αγγλική γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει ίδια αναλογία κομουνιστών.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Ναι, πράγματι, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να γράφουμε μακιαβελλισμός.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Η ζωή μου αυτών των ημερών επιβάλλει να πενθήσω ολιγόλογα. Ίσως όμως εσείς θα θέλατε να προσθέσετε συνδέσμους σε κάποια ξεχωριστά κείμενα. Εγώ θα βγω από τα σύνορα και θα βάλω εδώ την ανακοίνωση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας.
Το ελληνικό κείμενο, εδώ: http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231265665

The Greek authorities must do everything in their power to prevent further politically motivated violence after a far-right supporter killed a musician and anti-fascist activist in the capital Athens this morning, Amnesty International said.

[…]

“Politically motivated violence of this kind is unacceptable anywhere, and history has shown the grim consequences if it goes unchecked. The Greek authorities must send a clear message that attacks like this will not be tolerated, and the individual or individuals responsible must be brought to justice,” said Jezerca Tigani, Deputy Europe and Central Asia Programme Director at Amnesty International. 

“Amnesty International has repeatedly expressed concerns over how intolerance and violence have been on the rise in recent years – manifesting themselves in public acts of xenophobia and racism, which have been met with a weak response by the authorities. 

“The Greek authorities must stem this dangerous tide before it leads to further human rights abuses, which pose a serious threat to individuals’ safety and ability to exercise their right to freedom of expression. *People must be able to express their political beliefs without fear of physical violence.*”

[…]

“This surge in xenophobia, intolerance and politically motivated attacks in Greece is truly chilling – the authorities must act now to prevent such violence from spreading before it gets out of hand,” said Jezerca Tigani. 
http://www.amnesty.org/en/for-media...st-violence-after-activist-stabbed-death-2013

Είμαι περίεργος αν θα μπορέσουν να ομονοήσουν τώρα οι δυνάμεις που πιστεύουν στον κοινοβουλευτισμό. Κάποιες χτεσινές ανακοινώσεις μού φάνηκαν φτηνά πολιτικάντικες.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2013)

Αν και αυτό το νήμα άνοιξε με αφορμή ένα δικό μου σχόλιο, προτιμώ για την ώρα να μη μιλήσω. Ας ταφεί πρώτα ο αδικοσκοτωμένος άνθρωπος, γιατί εδώ ξεφεύγουμε πλέον από τις ακαδημαϊκές, θεωρητικές συζητήσεις. Παρόλο που δεν είναι το πρώτο αίμα, ίσως είναι αυτό που ανοίξει τα μάτια ορισμένων. Ελπίζω.
Περισσότερα αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Παρόλο που δεν είναι το πρώτο αίμα, ίσως είναι αυτό που ανοίξει τα μάτια ορισμένων. Ελπίζω.



Εαν δεν, τότε η κοινωνία μας δεν έχει σωτηρία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Προς το παρόν, ευχαριστώ τον φίλο και Λεξιλόγο που με έστειλε να διαβάσω το άρθρο του Πετρουλάκη:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=27728


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

Πολύ καλός ο Πετρουλάκης, όπως πάντα. Ξεμπρόστιασμα του «νοικοκυραίου» φασίστα, του ομοφοβικού, μισογύνη, ρατσιστή, μισαλλόδοξου, κομπλεξικού ανθρώπου. Που δεν έχει *κανένα* άλλοθι και που δεν του φταίνε τα μνημόνια και η παγκοσμιοποίηση που ψηφίζει τους φασίστες, αλλά ο ίδιος του ο εαυτός.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Με εκφράζουν και πολλά απ' αυτά που διάβασα στον Χωμενίδη και μόνο σε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες διαφοροποιούμαι:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=27719


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

(Για να δω πόσοι θα θιχτούνε άμα δεν βάλω πενήντα disclaimer)

Μπορεί κάποιος να θυμηθεί άλλες, πολιτικά υποκινούμενες, δολοφονίες; Θυμάται κανένας ότι τη δεκαετία του '80 η αφισσοκόλληση ήταν επικίνδυνο σπορ και τα κομματόσκυλα όλων των κομμάτων βγαίνανε για "περιφρούρηση", βλ. εξάσκηση στην πυγμαχία; Στην Πάτρα που μεγάλωσα εγώ ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο και μάλλον από θαύμα δεν είχε σκοτωθεί κανένας. Βεβαίως με το έμπα της δεκαετίας του '90 κάποιος σκοτώθηκε αν θυμάστε. Κι αυτά τα ξέρω όχι μόνο γιατί τα συζητάγανε οι συμμαθητές μου την επόμενη στο σχολείο αλλά και γιατί οι γονείς μια φίλης μου μάλωναν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο για αυτό το ζήτημα (ο πατέρας της ήταν πρωτοπαλλίκαρο του κόμματος, η μητέρα της έπαιζε την κασέτα "σκέψου τα παιδιά σου, πού πας οικογενειάρχης άνθρωπος"). 
Νομίζαμε ότι έχουμε απομακρυνθεί πολύ από αυτή την εποχή;


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> (Για να δω πόσοι θα θιχτούνε άμα δεν βάλω πενήντα disclaimer)


Πρώτος απ' όλους εγώ. Επειδή κάποιες στιγμές διευκολύνει τη συζήτηση να μην τη χλιαραίνουμε με τρόπο που να χάνεται η ουσία. Και όταν μιλούσαμε για τα θύματα της Μάρφιν, δεν με ενδιέφερε η συζήτηση για τις ευθύνες της ίδιας της τράπεζας. Γιατί μερικές φορές το να μοιράζουμε δίκαια ή «δίκαια» τις ευθύνες καταντάει να εξαφανίζονται στη διαδρομή, για όλους και για καθέναν χωριστά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

Η ουσία Νίκελ είναι για μένα που τα βλέπω από απόσταση, ότι η δικαιοσύνη έχει να ασχοληθεί με μια ακόμα περίπτωση δολοφονίας "για τα πολιτικά". Αν δεν το έχει ήδη κάνει η ΧΑ, σύντομα θα αδειάσει τον δράστη και θα διαχωρίσει τη θέση του κόμματος από τις πράξεις των οπαδών. Μπορεί να πέσει και καμιά διαγραφή μερικών θερμοκέφαλων. Και θα βρεθούμε πάλι στο σημείο που ξεκινήσαμε από νομική άποψη. 
Χτες έκανα την ίδια συζήτηση με κάποιον που έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τρόπος να συγκεντρώσει η αστυνομία στοιχεία κλπ κλπ και να αποδείξει τρομοκρατική δράση κλπ κλπ. Του είπα ότι στην περίπτωση της Μαρφίν δεν κατάφεραν να βρουν τους εμπρηστές, τώρα ξαφνικά θα γίνουν Σέρλοκ Χόλμς; Το μόνο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι ότι θα σοβαρευτεί ο κόσμος και θα κοπεί οποιαδήποτε θετική αντιμετώπιση της ΧΑ. Κι αυτό φυσικά θα γίνει χωρίς ενοχοποιήσεις και φιλολογίες για το τι έχουν στο μυαλό τους οι Έλληνες- είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να αλλάζει γνώμη για τα πολιτικά χωρίς να δίνει εξηγήσεις σε κανέναν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

*Δέκα αρχές για τη Χ.Α.*
Tης Ξενιας Κουναλακη (Καθημερινή)

Ας συμφωνήσουμε τουλάχιστον στα βασικά, έστω τώρα, που είναι ήδη αργά:

1. Η δημοκρατία είναι το μοναδικό όπλο στη μάχη κατά του φασισμού. Στα μαχαίρια τους απαντάμε με θεσμικά εργαλεία.

2. Κάθε καταδίκη, που συνοδεύεται από την προσθήκη «αλλά κι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ…» αυτοακυρώνεται, παύει να είναι απερίφραστη καταδίκη. Είναι καταδίκη με αστερίσκους και υπονομεύει το επιχείρημα ότι το μόρφωμα αυτό είναι μοναδικό κι αποσυνάγωγο.

3. Η αστυνομία, όταν κάθεται και παρακολουθεί τη δράση της Χ.Α. με σταυρωμένα χέρια, κινδυνεύει να γίνει συνένοχη. Δεν είναι δυνατόν οι πολίτες να επαφίενται στην ευσυνειδησία της μιας αστυνομικίνας, που συνέλαβε τον δράστη.

4. Η δικαιοσύνη οφείλει να κινηθεί και να διαλύσει τις ομάδες κρούσης της Χ.Α., να ακολουθήσει το σύνθημα του δημάρχου Αθηναίων «Θα τους ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα». Από την άλλη θα πρέπει να ξεμπροστιάσει την προσπάθεια της Χ.Α. να ενδυθεί εκείνη τον μανδύα της νομιμότητας με αγωγές και μηνύσεις. Ο κ. Κασιδιάρης απείλησε ότι θα καταθέσει αγωγές για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση επειδή ο δράστης εμφανίστηκε ως μέλος του κόμματός του. Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα ο ίδιος ο δολοφόνος παραδέχθηκε ότι είναι οπαδός της Χ.Α.

5. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον αθώος ψηφοφόρος της Χ.Α. Ολοι έμαθαν τι πρεσβεύει το κόμμα και τις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιεί για να πετύχει τους στόχους του. Ο οργισμένος κάτοικος του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα και το θύμα του μνημονίου είναι αστείες δικαιολογίες. Ολοι μας υποφέρουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια στον ένα ή τον άλλο βαθμό από την κρίση, αλλά δεν ψηφίζουμε φιλοναζιστικά κόμματα.

6. Τα ΜΜΕ που συμβάλλουν στην εξοικείωση με το φαινόμενο της Χ.Α. και στην αισθητικοποίηση της βίας της, προβάλλοντας κουτσομπολιά για τα στελέχη της και αντιμετωπίζοντας το κόμμα σαν ένα φυσιολογικό πολιτικό σχηματισμό, είναι συνυπεύθυνα για τη γιγάντωση της επιρροής του.

7. Οι δημοσιογράφοι που αποφασίζουν να πάρουν συνεντεύξεις από στελέχη της Χ.Α. ίσως να το ξανασκεφτούν. Ο ορθός λόγος δύσκολα μπορεί να αντιπαρατεθεί με το άναρθρο γρύλισμα.

8. Το έργο των εκπαιδευτικών και των πανεπιστημιακών καθίσταται ακόμη σημαντικότερο. Η κουλτούρα της ανεκτικότητας, η αποδοκιμασία της βίας, η διδασκαλία της σύγχρονης ιστορίας, η διεξοδική συζήτηση γύρω από το Ολοκαύτωμα είναι στη σημερινή Ελλάδα μαθήματα πολύ μεγαλύτερης αξίας από τα μαθηματικά. Πρόσθεση θα μάθουν όλοι, αντιφασισμό λίγοι.

9. Δεν υπάρχει «σοβαρή» Χ.Α., δυνάμει κυβερνητικός εταίρος σε μια συντηρητική κυβέρνηση. Το σχήμα αυτό είναι οξύμωρο. Για όσους είχαν αμφιβολίες, η δολοφονία στο Κερατσίνι θα πρέπει να τις έχει κάμψει.

10. Η ψυχραιμία και η αυτοσυγκράτηση είναι ευθύνη όλων μας. Ο πειρασμός του ρεβανσισμού είναι μεγάλος. Ας αποδείξουμε όλοι ότι είμαστε καλύτεροι από αυτούς.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

Γεια στο στόμα της! Και να απομονώσω τα παρακάτω:



Ξένια Κουναλάκη μέσω drsiebenmal said:


> 2. Κάθε καταδίκη, που συνοδεύεται από την προσθήκη «αλλά κι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ…» αυτοακυρώνεται, παύει να είναι απερίφραστη καταδίκη. Είναι καταδίκη με αστερίσκους και υπονομεύει το επιχείρημα ότι το μόρφωμα αυτό είναι μοναδικό κι αποσυνάγωγο.
> [...]
> 5. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον αθώος ψηφοφόρος της Χ.Α. Ολοι έμαθαν τι πρεσβεύει το κόμμα και τις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιεί για να πετύχει τους στόχους του. Ο οργισμένος κάτοικος του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα και το θύμα του μνημονίου είναι αστείες δικαιολογίες. Ολοι μας υποφέρουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια στον ένα ή τον άλλο βαθμό από την κρίση, αλλά δεν ψηφίζουμε φιλοναζιστικά κόμματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να αλλάζει γνώμη για τα πολιτικά χωρίς να δίνει εξηγήσεις σε κανέναν.



Λάθος. Σε ένα ώριμο πολιτικό σύστημα ΟΛΟΙ οι πολίτες οφείλουν να δίνουν λόγο για το τι ψηφίζουν, γιατί η ψήφος τους έχει συνέπειες, θετικές και αρνητικές. Δεν είναι άντε ψηφίσαμε, δικαίωμά μας να ψηφίζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε και δεν δίνουμε λόγο και δεν έχουμε ευθύνη. Κανείς δεν πρέπει να παίρνει την ψήφο του αψήφιστα. Στην σημερινή κοινωνία, της απόλυτα ελεύθερης και πλήρους πληροφόρησης, κανείς δεν έχει δικαιολογία ότι δεν ήξερε, αν εκφράζει γνώμη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δηλαδή τετρακόσιες σαράντα χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν την απατημένη σύζυγο, που για να εκδικηθεί πηγαίνει κυριολεκτικά με τον πρώτο τυχόντα; Νόμιζα ότι η ψήφος ήταν κάτι πιο πολύτιμο. Πόσο λάθεψα...



Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε;


Ναι, τώρα έχουμε ακόμη περισσότερους που δηλώνουν πρόθυμοι να κόψουν τον λαιμό τους (τουλάχιστον)...


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λάθος. Σε ένα ώριμο πολιτικό σύστημα ΟΛΟΙ οι πολίτες οφείλουν να δίνουν λόγο για το τι ψηφίζουν, γιατί η ψήφος τους έχει συνέπειες, θετικές και αρνητικές. Δεν είναι άντε ψηφίσαμε, δικαίωμά μας να ψηφίζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε και δεν δίνουμε λόγο και δεν έχουμε ευθύνη. Κανείς δεν πρέπει να παίρνει την ψήφο του αψήφιστα. Στην σημερινή κοινωνία, της απόλυτα ελεύθερης και πλήρους πληροφόρησης, κανείς δεν έχει δικαιολογία ότι δεν ήξερε, αν εκφράζει γνώμη.



Έλλη, μιλάς για έντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα. Πρώτα πρώτα η ψήφος είναι μυστική, οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι έχει ψηφίσει ο καθένας, ακόμα κι αν στο πει ο ίδιος. Δεύτερα δεύτερα, αναφερόμουν στο δικαίωμα οποιουδήποτε πιστέυει ότι δεν έπρεπε να ψηφίσει ΧΑ στις προηγούμενες εκλογές να αλλάξει γνώμη και να λήξει εκεί το ζήτημα. Το θέλεις ακόμα πιο λιανά;

Και μια παρατήρηση στον δεκάλογο: στη φράση "αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ..." να βάλουμε "αλλά το Α κόμμα...". Γιατί άμα αρχίσουμε μετά να φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας ποιός είναι πιο αντι-ΧΑ από τον άλλο μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνουμε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2013)

...
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, με οποιονδήποτε συμψηφισμό (whataboutery, tu quoque, and you are lynching Negroes), μια τρύπα στο νερό κάνουμε, μόνο που εδώ κινδυνεύουμε να γίνει καταβόθρα και να μας καταπιεί, να μας φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι.

Τέρμα οι συμψηφισμοί. Κι αν είσαι και παπάς, με την αράδα σου θα πας, θα 'ρθει κι εσέ η σειρά σου.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και μια παρατήρηση στον δεκάλογο: στη φράση "αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ..." να βάλουμε "αλλά το Α κόμμα...". Γιατί άμα αρχίσουμε μετά να φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας ποιός είναι πιο αντι-ΧΑ από τον άλλο μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνουμε.



Σωστό κι αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## rogne (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η ουσία Νίκελ είναι για μένα που τα βλέπω από απόσταση, ότι η δικαιοσύνη έχει να ασχοληθεί με μια ακόμα περίπτωση δολοφονίας "για τα πολιτικά". Αν δεν το έχει ήδη κάνει η ΧΑ, σύντομα θα αδειάσει τον δράστη και θα διαχωρίσει τη θέση του κόμματος από τις πράξεις των οπαδών. Μπορεί να πέσει και καμιά διαγραφή μερικών θερμοκέφαλων. Και θα βρεθούμε πάλι στο σημείο που ξεκινήσαμε από νομική άποψη.
> Χτες έκανα την ίδια συζήτηση με κάποιον που έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τρόπος να συγκεντρώσει η αστυνομία στοιχεία κλπ κλπ και να αποδείξει τρομοκρατική δράση κλπ κλπ. Του είπα ότι στην περίπτωση της Μαρφίν δεν κατάφεραν να βρουν τους εμπρηστές, τώρα ξαφνικά θα γίνουν Σέρλοκ Χόλμς;



Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα; Το ότι η αστυνομία δεν έχει βρει τους εμπρηστές της Μαρφίν (αν και κατά καιρούς τραβολογάει μερικούς ανθρώπους, εμφανώς χωρίς στοιχεία, δυο-τρία χρόνια τώρα) σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος πολιτικός φορέας βρίσκεται από πίσω και η αστυνομία α) του κάνει πλάτες ή β) δεν καταφέρνει, λόγω εγγενούς ανικανότητας ή λόγω περιπλοκότητας του ζητήματος, να αποδώσει το έγκλημα στον (όποιον) εν λόγω πολιτικό φορέα; Και το ίδιο (α ή β) συμβαίνει και στην περίπτωση της δολοφονίας του Π. Φύσσα; Δεν ρωτάω κακοπροαίρετα, απλώς διευκρινιστικά. Μπορεί φυσικά να μην έχω καταλάβει γρι και να μην ήθελες να πεις ούτε το (α) ούτε το (β).


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Λοιπόν, βρήκα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσα την άποψη του Τσίμα γιατί αναφέρθηκε ξεκάθαρα σε εγκληματική συμμορία κλπ χωρίς να φιλοσοφεί για τον ψυχισμό του μέσου Έλληνα μπάρμπα και της κυρούλας με το καρότσι της λαϊκής και χωρίς να λέει ότι φταίει το Χ κόμμα, το Υ κόμμα, οι εξωγήινοι κλπ. Και χαίρομαι που δεν βλέπω την ισοπέδωση που έχω δει σε πολλές συζητήσεις, που προσπαθούν πολλοί ντε και καλά να βγάλουν φασίστα τον κάθε Έλληνα που διαφωνεί μαζί τους ή που μπορεί να έχει κάποια νόμιμη εξουσία ή που απλά δεν ανήκει στην γενικώς και αορίστως αριστερά. Είχε αναφέρει η Μπέρνη νομίζω πιο πάνω σ'αυτό το νήμα για την ευκολία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος και το πόσο κακό είναι αυτό. 
Ενδιαφέρουσα βρίσκω την αναφορά στις προσωπικές διαφορές σαν κίνητρο για τη συμμετοχή σε τέτοιες οργανώσεις. Όπως παλιότερα απειλούσε ο κάθε δήθεν αδικημένος να φέρει τα κανάλια για ψύλλου πήδημα, έτσι τους έχω ακούσει να λένε τώρα ότι θα φέρουν τη ΧΑ να καθαρίσει για λογαριασμό τους. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλοι αυτοί τώρα θα σοβαρευτούνε λίγο- αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο αισιόδοξο αυτό και δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν για πολλούς η πρόσφατη δολοφονία δεν θα ληφθεί σαν απόδειξη ότι η απειλή "θα φέρω τη ΧΑ να καθαρίσει" έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα από πρώτα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

rogne said:


> ... και η αστυνομία α) του κάνει πλάτες ή β) δεν καταφέρνει, λόγω εγγενούς ανικανότητας ή λόγω περιπλοκότητας του ζητήματος, να αποδώσει το έγκλημα στον (όποιον) εν λόγω πολιτικό φορέα; Και το ίδιο (α ή β) συμβαίνει και στην περίπτωση της δολοφονίας του Π. Φύσσα; Δεν ρωτάω κακοπροαίρετα, απλώς διευκρινιστικά. Μπορεί φυσικά να μην έχω καταλάβει γρι και να μην ήθελες να πεις ούτε το (α) ούτε το (β).



Πιο κοντά στο (β) νομίζω ήμουνα όταν το έγραφα. Άλλωστε η φράση "Σέρλοκ Χόλμς" την ανικανότητα ή την αδιαφορία προσπαθεί να τονίσει. Η αστυνομία μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πάντα διαλέγει τον πιο εύκολο δρόμο. Αφού κάποιος θα την πληρώσει (η τράπεζα π.χ., ή ο δράστης που συλλάβανε), γιατί να ασχοληθούν περισσότερο; Όσο για το τι κάνει η αστυνομία με τις εγκληματικές οργανώσεις πολιτικού χαρακτήρα, το έχουμε δει το έργο: Με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια περιμένουν πότε θα γίνει μια στραβή και θα τους έρθει ο τρομοκράτης στο πιάτο. Μέθοδος σοφή ίσως άμα έχεις να κάνεις με κακοποιούς, που κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσουν να τρώγονται μεταξύ τους και να αλληλοκαρφώνονται, αλλά όταν οι εγκληματίες έχουν δει τη δουλειά "συναγωνιστές" και "εν Χ αδερφοί" (όπου Χ οποιοσδήποτε μεσσίας), δεν πιάνει. Ειδικά άμα θες γρήγορα αποτελέσματα και δεν θέλεις να την πληρώνει ο άσχετος περαστικός. 
Στο κλιπάκι του Ζαζ αναφέρονται σε απειλές που δέχτηκε πολίτης που επεδίωξε να μηνύσει τους μαχαιροβγάλτες. Πού είναι η αστυνομία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; Και για να το πάμε παραπέρα, πού είναι οι διάφορες οργανώσεις και τα κόμματα και οι επώνυμοι που φιλοσοφούν κατά της ΧΑ; Γιατί δεν αναλαμβάνουν να δημιουργήσουν δημοσιότητα γύρω από τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, να στηρίξουν αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν μηνύσεις, να τους κάνουν φροντιστήριο πώς να μιλάνε στις κάμερες, να βάλουν δικούς τους ανθρώπους να τους φυλάνε κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ; Γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται στην επόμενη δεξίωση στο προεδρικό μέγαρο με τη γυναίκα που έκανε τη μήνυση και απειλήθηκε για να την αποσύρει; Αν είχε γίνει αυτό πεντέξι φορές μέχρι τώρα με μερικά άτομα που θα ταυτιζόταν μαζί τους ο μέσος Έλληνας*, αντί να τρέχουν στο πλευρό του κάθε τραυματία μόνο για τα πέντε λεπτά που είναι οι κάμερες παραταγμένες, ίσως να μην είχαμε φτάσει να έχουμε νεκρούς. Ειδικά αν υπήρχε και κάποιος άτυπος συντονισμός μεταξύ όλων αυτών. Γιατί το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να τους "ταράξει στη νομιμότητα" ο Δήμος Αθηναίων ή η Κανέλλη, αλλά και οι απλοί πολίτες, αυτοί που κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο και που είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητάς τους οι απειλές της ΧΑ. 

* π.χ. μάνα μαθητή, καταστηματάρχης της γειτονιάς, άσχετος περαστικός κλπ

ΥΓ Ελπίζω να είναι εμφανές ότι ρίχνω ευθύνες εξίσου σε κόμματα, οργανώσεις, μεμονωμένους πολιτικούς και λοιπά δημόσια πρόσωπα όλων των αποχρώσεων.
ΥΓ2 Και συγγνώμη για την ελαφρά ασυναρτησία του κειμένου μου, αλλά σήμερα έχω ζαλιστεί από την πολλή δουλειά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2013)

*Μπορεί το κακό να είναι αστείο;*
Sniper: Η νέα στήλη του Πέτρου Τατσόπουλου στην A.V.


----------



## Costas (Sep 20, 2013)

Άρθρο του Μπίστη που με εκφράζει http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=27755. Αν αυτό θεωρείται συμψηφισμός, τότε είμαι συμψηφιστής.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Δόχτορα, τι του φταίει η Σταθοπούλου, που στο κάτω κάτω ήταν κι ωραία γυναίκα;
Βγαίνουμε λίγο εκτός θέματος όμως και θα μου πει κανένας ότι δείχνω ελαφρότητα:

Παλ, υπερβολές. Ο "θα φέρω τον Τάδε να καθαρίσει", όπως κι ο "ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ ρε" και άλλοι συναφείς απλά είναι Έλληνες- οι ψευτομαγκιές και όλα αυτά είναι μέρος του χαρακτήρα μας και μέρος του εθνικού μας θεατρικού κλισέ. Υπάρχει και σχετική βιβλιογραφία, μεταξύ άλλων ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο που είχα πετύχει κάποτε στην Ελληνική Βιβλιοθήκη του Κινγκς πριν την καταργήσουν, και έχω ξεχάσει τον τίτλο του, μιας Αυστραλέζας κοινωνιολόγου, που αφιέρωνε ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο στο πώς καβγαδίζουν οι Έλληνες- και πώς αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα όταν βρίσκονται έξω από το ελληνικό περιβάλλον που δεν γνωρίζει τις συμβάσεις και αποδίδει λάθος βαρύτητα στις απειλές. Μπορεί οι ραφινάτοι νεοέλληνες του 21ου αιώνα να νομίζουν ότι έχουν ξεφύγει από αυτά τα χωριάτικα και παρακατιανά χούγια, αλλά το 90% των συμπατριωτών μας παραμένει πιστό στα πατροπαράδοτα. Έτσι όταν ο καφρέλληνας της γειτονιάς μας γκαρίζει ότι θα φέρει τη ΧΑ να καθαρίσει:
α. ξέρει ότι κανένας δεν πρόκειται να καθαρίσει τίποτα- ελπίζει όμως με τις φωνές να τρομάξει τον άλλο
β. σιγά μην καλέσει αστυνομία- αφού κατά 99% άδικο έχει ο ίδιος
γ. ομοίως, σιγά μην καλέσει τη ΧΑ, τη ρώσικη μαφία ή τον Αλ Καπόνε, εφφέ θέλει να κάνει ο άνθρωπος αλλά δεν ξεχνά ότι ο πραγματικός υπόκοσμος του είναι άγνωστη χώρα
δ. ξέρει ότι θα βρεθεί κάποιος να του πει "μη! σκέψου τα παιδιά σου" και θα μπορέσει να αποχωρίσει από την διαφωνία με το κούτελο καθαρό "δίνω τόπο στην οργή, ρε, γιατί είμαι οικογενειάρχης άνθρωπος (κι όχι γιατί είμαι κότα)"
Το ότι παλιότερα έλεγαν "θα φέρω τα κανάλια" και τώρα λένε "θα φέρω τη ΧΑ" δε σημαίνει ότι έγιναν οπαδοί της ΧΑ, απλά δείχνει ότι είναι μακριά νυχτωμένοι- κι ελπίζουμε να αρχίσουν τώρα να καταλαβαίνουν. 

Τα δ, ε, στ που γράφεις ανήκουν στην κατηγορία φασίστας= όποιος με ενοχλεί με τη συμπεριφορά του. Είπα και πιο πάνω την άποψή μου γι'αυτή την χρήση του όρου. Οι μισοί Έλληνες θεωρούν τους γονείς τους φασίστες γιατί τους επιβάλλουν να γυρνάνε σπίτι τα μεσάνυχτα. Και τους δασκάλους που τους απαγορεύουν τα κινητά μέσα στην τάξη. Και τον καθηγητή που έβαλε δύσκολα στις εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο. Και τον τροχονόμο που δεν τους χάρισε την κλήση. Και τον προϊστάμενο που τους έκανε παρατήρηση γιατί πήγαν στη δουλειά σα λέτσοι. Και τη Μέρκελ, τον Ομπάμα, τον Μπαν Κιμούν, τη Λαγκάρντ, τον Πούτιν, τον Κάστρο και την πεθερά τους που τους είπε νέτα-σκέτα να μην ξοδεύουν το χαρτί στην τουαλέτα.:twit:

Αυτά για την ώρα, γιατί με περιμένει ένα βουνό εργασίες για διόρθωση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αν αυτό θεωρείται συμψηφισμός, τότε είμαι συμψηφιστής.


Νομίζω ότι συμψηφισμός είναι να δικαιολογείς τη βία από τη μια μεριά επειδή υπάρχει βία και από την άλλη. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θεωρείται συμψηφισμός το να ζητάς να μην υπάρχει βία ούτε από τη μια ούτε από την άλλη μεριά. 

Λέει παρακάτω (#16) ο Μπίστης, απαντώντας σε σχόλιο:

[...] Αν πάντως παρακολουθούσες τα κείμενα μου, θα ήξερες ότι όταν αναφέρομαι στον ναζισμό τον προσδιορίζω ως το απόλυτο κακό. Γι' αυτό προς απογοήτευση πολλών φιλελεύθερων φίλων μου ποτέ δεν δέχθηκα την θεωρία των δυο άκρων με το επιπλέον ιστορικό επιχείρημα ότι δεν θα μπορούν έτσι να εξηγήσουν γιατί ο Ρούσβελτ συμμάχησε με τον Στάλιν απέναντι στο απόλυτο κακό. Δεν θα γίνω όμως εξ αυτού του λόγου ανεκτικός στον σταλινισμό. […] Εγώ προτιμώ αυτό που μας άφησε ο Λεωνίδας σαν πολιτική διαθήκη και σαν απόσταγμα ζωής ενός ανθρώπου που γνώρισε την βία και από τις δυο πλευρές μέσα στο επαναστατικό κίνημα: "η βία δεν βγάζει πουθενά".

Ε, αναφέρθηκε στην υπογραφή μου, δεν μπορώ να μην τον τσιτάρω. :)


----------



## rogne (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όσο για το τι κάνει η αστυνομία με τις εγκληματικές οργανώσεις πολιτικού χαρακτήρα, το έχουμε δει το έργο: Με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια περιμένουν πότε θα γίνει μια στραβή και θα τους έρθει ο τρομοκράτης στο πιάτο. Μέθοδος σοφή ίσως άμα έχεις να κάνεις με κακοποιούς, που κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσουν να τρώγονται μεταξύ τους και να αλληλοκαρφώνονται, αλλά όταν οι εγκληματίες έχουν δει τη δουλειά "συναγωνιστές" και "εν Χ αδερφοί" (όπου Χ οποιοσδήποτε μεσσίας), δεν πιάνει.



Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, δεν έχω καμιά πρόθεση ν' ανοίξω κουβέντα αποκλειστικά με την SBE, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εδώ μια επικίνδυνη παραδοχή που διαρκώς κρύβεται και διαρκώς ξαναβγαίνει στην επιφάνεια: "εγκληματική οργάνωση πολιτικού χαρακτήρα" πίσω από τη δολοφονία του Π. Φύσσα, "εγκληματική οργάνωση πολιτικού χαρακτήρα" πίσω και από τους φόνους στη Μαρφίν. Με τη διαφορά όμως ότι στην πρώτη περίπτωση ξέρουμε πολύ καλά για ποια οργάνωση πρόκειται, ενώ στη δεύτερη δεν έχουμε ιδέα. Εννοούμε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, την ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ, τους αναρχικούς (που βέβαια δεν είναι οργάνωση, αλλά πολλές δεκάδες διαφορετικές ομάδες και άτομα); Εννοούμε γενικώς και αορίστως όσους διαδήλωναν στην Αθήνα εκείνη τη μέρα; Μήπως το μόνο που έχουμε είναι η φλου αίσθηση ότι ήταν έγκλημα "για τα πολιτικά" (όπως το έθεσε και ο Α. Λοβέρδος για τη δολοφονία του Π. Φύσσα...) και ψάχνουμε μετά να γεμίσουμε τη φόρμα με περιεχόμενο; Μου φαίνεται κακή ιδέα όλο αυτό, και ακόμα χειρότερη επειδή είναι γενικεύσιμη χωρίς όρια και διακρίσεις. Γιατί καλό είναι βέβαια ν' αποκηρύσσουμε τις θεωρίες των άκρων, τους συμψηφισμούς και όλα τα κακά πράγματα, αλλά αν κατά βάση υπονοούμε, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, ότι "τα πολιτικά" είναι η πηγή του κακού, μόνο θεωρίες των άκρων και συμψηφισμοί μπορούν ν' ακολουθήσουν, ου μην και καμιά νομοθετική ρύθμιση που θα χαρακτηρίζει ως εγκληματική/τρομοκρατική οργάνωση οποιαδήποτε πολιτική ομάδα χωρίς έγκριση από πρωτοδικείο (π.χ.). Ξαναλέω, δεν θέλω να εμπλακώ σε αντιπαραθέσεις, απλώς το σκέφτηκα (επίμονα) και το γράφω κι εδώ για να υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τα δ, ε, στ που γράφεις ανήκουν στην κατηγορία φασίστας= όποιος με ενοχλεί με τη συμπεριφορά του. Είπα και πιο πάνω την άποψή μου γι'αυτή την χρήση του όρου. Οι μισοί Έλληνες θεωρούν τους γονείς τους φασίστες γιατί τους επιβάλλουν να γυρνάνε σπίτι τα μεσάνυχτα. Και τους δασκάλους που τους απαγορεύουν τα κινητά μέσα στην τάξη. Και τον καθηγητή που έβαλε δύσκολα στις εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο. Και τον τροχονόμο που δεν τους χάρισε την κλήση. Και τον προϊστάμενο που τους έκανε παρατήρηση γιατί πήγαν στη δουλειά σα λέτσοι. Και τη Μέρκελ, τον Ομπάμα, τον Μπαν Κιμούν, τη Λαγκάρντ, τον Πούτιν, τον Κάστρο και την πεθερά τους που τους είπε νέτα-σκέτα να μην ξοδεύουν το χαρτί στην τουαλέτα.


Μια και είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, ας επισημάνω με αφορμή αυτό το σχόλιο ότι κτγμ δεν είναι ασήμαντο μέρος του προβλήματος ότι έχουν ξεφτιλιστεί από την κακή και άφρονα χρήση όροι που (θα έπρεπε να) έχουν σαφές περιεχόμενο· όροι όπως βία, λιντσάρισμα, φασισμός (και πολλοί άλλοι που μοιάζει να έχουν χάσει το νόημά τους και να χρησιμοποιούνται «με την καλή έννοια»)· όροι που θα έπρεπε να είναι κοφτερά εργαλεία της πολιτικής σκέψης και πράξης. Εργαλεία που τώρα τα έχουμε ανάγκη για να συνεννοηθούμε, αλλά τα έχουμε στομώσει και ο καθένας τα χρησιμοποιεί όπως του κατέβει. Κάτι, κάπως σαν τον ψεύτη βοσκό...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Ωστόσο, η σημασιολογική διεύρυνση του _φασίστα_ έχει γίνει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Την περιλαμβάνει και το ΛΝΕΓ (β. αυταρχικός άνθρωπος) και το ΛΚΝ (β. για άτομο που χαρακτηρίζεται από αυταρχική, καταπιεστική νοοτροπία ή συμπεριφορά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, η σημασιολογική διεύρυνση του _φασίστα_ έχει γίνει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Την περιλαμβάνει και το ΛΝΕΓ (β. αυταρχικός άνθρωπος) και το ΛΚΝ (β. για άτομο που χαρακτηρίζεται από αυταρχική, καταπιεστική νοοτροπία ή συμπεριφορά).


Ε, ναι. Με αποτέλεσμα, τώρα που χρειαζόμαστε τον στενό όρο, να δυσκολευόμαστε να συνεννοηθούμε...


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Πάντως εγώ δεν υπονόησα τίποτα για τους εμπρηστές της Μαρφίν. Αυτό νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρο. Μπορεί να είναι μεμονωμένα άτομα ή οργανωμένοι τρομοκράτες ή παρέα χωρίς καμία οργάνωση. Πιο πολύ τη 17Ν είχα στο μυαλό μου όταν τα έγραφα ότι όταν μπλέκεται στη μέση ιδεολογία ή σιγουριά ότι εμείς δεν κινδυνεύουμε, είναι πολύ εύκολο να αποφασίσουμε ότι δεν μας αφορά ή να δώσουμε άφεση αμαρτιών. 

Δεν αποκλείω δηλαδή την πιθανότητα να υπάρχει κάποιος μάρτυρας του εμπρησμού της Μαρφίν ο οποίος δεν εμφανίζεται γιατί σκέφτεται, κακό που σκοτώθηκαν άνθρωποι, αλλά....
α. ο Χ είναι καλό παιδί και δεν πάω να τον καρφώσω (όχι και να πάει φυλακή εξ αιτίας μου ο άνθρωπος!)
β. δεν χωνεύω την αστυνομία/ τη δικαιοσύνη/ το κράτος/ τους νόμους/ τους φασίστες/ τους αναρχικούς/ τους κομουνιστές/ τους αγανακτισμένους/ τους ευτυχισμένους/ τους περιθωριακούς/ το κατεστημένο και δεν πάω να βοηθήσω
γ. αυτοί που σκοτώθηκαν ήταν σε λάθος μέρος τη λάθος ώρα και καλά να πάθουν/ ατύχησαν/ δεν τους σκέφτομαι
δ. ας ασχοληθεί κανένας άλλος μ'αυτά, εγώ καρφί δεν είμαι
Τα πιο πάνω ισχύουν και στην περίπτωση της πρόσφατης δολοφονίας και άνετα κολλάνε και σε αυτή (μόνο που τον πιάσανε τον δράστη, οπότε δεν ισχύουν όλα). 
Όλοι οι Έλληνες το ίδιο σκεφτόμαστε, άλλωστε, σε ό,τι αφορά τους κώδικες τιμής μας, κι ας έχουν το όνομα μόνο τα ξαδέρφια μας της Κάτω Ιταλίας (πώς θα κυκλοφορήσω μετά στην κοινωνία να με λένε σπιούνο).

Δόχτορα, πως γίνεται λιντσάρισμα με την καλή έννοια; Ορμάνε οι θαυμαστές για να σε γαργαλήσουν μέχρι να κλάψεις από τα γέλια;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, πώς γίνεται λιντσάρισμα με την καλή έννοια; Ορμάνε οι θαυμαστές για να σε γαργαλήσουν μέχρι να κλάψεις από τα γέλια;


Εννοεί την πρόσφατη τάση να ονομάζουν "λιντσάρισμα" οι δημοσιογραφούντες του Διαδικτύου τον προπηλακισμό και το γιουχάισμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> δ. ας ασχοληθεί κανένας άλλος μ'αυτά, εγώ καρφί δεν είμαι


Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένας από τους κυριότερους λόγους που δεν εμφανίζονται οι μάρτυρες αυτοβούλως είναι ότι φοβούνται για τη σωματική τους ακεραιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

> Ονειρεύομαι μια Ελλάδα όπου, κάθε φορά που Χρυσαυγίτες τολμούν να μοιράσουν τα φυλλάδιά τους σε κάποια λαϊκή αγορά, στα διόδια, στα προαύλια των σχολείων, τουλάχιστον χίλιοι πολίτες (Δεξιοί, Αριστεροί, μνημονιακοί, αντιμνημονιακοί, ανεξάρτητοι κ.λπ.) να μαζεύονται και να τους γιουχάρουν, να τους αντιπαρατίθενται χωρίς φόβο αλλά και χωρίς πάθος, με νηφαλιότητα και αποφασιστικότητα να αποδυναμωθεί η δική τους έφεση προς τη βία.



Ενδιαφέρον και ωραίο αυτό που γράφει ο Βαρουφάκης εδώ, αλλά δεν θέλω να φοβάμαι αν τους γιουχάρω ή αν γράψω ένα κείμενο εναντίον τους ή ένα τραγούδι αντιφασιστικό ότι το κόμμα που οργανώνει παραστρατιωτικές ομάδες και κατεβάζει συνθέσεις φουσκωτών στις διάφορες δημόσιες εμφανίσεις του θα με στείλει στο νοσοκομείο και ακόμα παραπέρα χωρίς ιδιαίτερους ενδοιασμούς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Και για να ολοκληρώσω τη σκέψη μου: Αυτοί μπορεί ωραιότατα να αναλώσουν κάποιους ανθρώπους τους τώρα και θα το θεωρούν σημαντικό αν μας κάνουν να φοβόμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο. Όχι, πρέπει να φοβηθούν αυτοί πια. Και, επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ ο φιλήσυχος πολίτης να οργανώνω ομάδες εκφοβισμού των χρυσαυγιτών ή να περιμένω να γίνουμε χίλια άτομα για να τους γιουχάρουμε, απαιτώ από τη δημοκρατική πολιτεία να προστατεύσει και εμένα και τον εαυτό της: να τους κάνει να τρέμουν την παραμικρή εκ μέρους τους παρανομία ή απειλή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένας από τους κυριότερους λόγους που δεν εμφανίζονται οι μάρτυρες αυτοβούλως είναι ότι φοβούνται για τη σωματική τους ακεραιότητα.


Αν διαβάσεις όλο μου το κείμενο θα δεις ότι αναφέρομαι στις δικαιολογίες που βρίσκουμε για να μην κάνουμε κάτι. Αυτές είναι ανεξάρτητες από τη στάση των άλλων.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοεί την πρόσφατη τάση να ονομάζουν «λιντσάρισμα» οι δημοσιογραφούντες του Διαδικτύου τον προπηλακισμό και το γιουχάισμα.



Από τον άνθρωπο που μιλούσε για υδατάνθρακες και εννοούσε υδρογονάνθρακες δεν περιμένω και πολλά. Περίμενα όμως από τους περί πολλά τυρβάζοντες δημοσιογραφούντες (από την Κορμάρα Πόπη, ας πούμε) να τον ελέγξουν γλωσσικά φέρνοντάς του παραδείγματα κοντινά στις δικές του προσλαμβάνουσες· εγώ φερειπείν θα του έλεγα ότι λιντσάρισμα λέγεται αυτό που έκαναν οι Τούρκοι στον Χρυσόστομο Σμύρνης.

Τι; Πώς; Κύριε αρχηγέ ελληνόψυχου κόμματος, δεν ξέρετε τι έκαναν οι Τούρκοι στον Χρυσόστομο Σμύρνης; Πώς; Τι; Δεν ξέρετε καν ποιος ήταν ο Χρυσόστομος Σμύρνης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, ναι. Με αποτέλεσμα, τώρα που χρειαζόμαστε τον στενό όρο, να δυσκολευόμαστε να συνεννοηθούμε...



Μα με τι ορισμούς καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε, λες και δεν έχουμε τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουμε. Αν δεν μας κάνει το "φασίστας" υπάρχει και το "κοινός εγκληματίας".


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2013)

Ζούμε παράξενες ημέρες, όπου όλα γύρω μας φαίνονται ύποπτα, καχύποπτα, όλοι πρέπει να ανήκουν κάπου, «ή είσαι μαζί μας ή είσαι εναντίον μας» κι εσύ συχνά πρέπει να επιλέξεις με ποιους είσαι. Κουράγιο και καθαρό μυαλό να ευχηθώ για τη στιγμή που θα κληθείς να απαντήσεις και, τελικά, να ψελλίσεις «ρε μάγκες, δεν είμαι με τους άλλους», για να ακούσεις το «εμείς, όμως, είμαστε οι άλλοι».

Ψυχραιμία χρειάζεται από όλους μας για να μην καταλήξουμε να γίνουμε κι εμείς σαν το άλλο άκρο που πολεμάμε - όχι με στιλέτα και μπουνιές, αλλά δια των λόγων μας. Τα «δύο άκρα» πρέπει να μην υφίστανται, ούτε καν ως θεωρία. http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.society&id=27790


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Και, αν κατά λάθος ψωνίζετε ποτέ το Πρώτο Θέμα, αυτό το κυριακάτικο ας το μποϊκοτάρετε. Μπας και συνέλθουν ποτέ.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231266048


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2013)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες, είναι αδύνατον να βρεις αυτή τη στιγμή τη φυλλάδα στα περίπτερα.
Αυτό, ως σχόλιο για το ποιόν των "συμπατριωτών" μας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2013)

Αχρειότητα και νεκροφιλία

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΑΘΛΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ
Του Κλεάνθη Γρίβα
Ψυχιάτρου

Η φωτογραφία του Παύλου Φύσσα που σφαγιάστηκε από τους ανεγκέφαλους μαχαιροβγάλτες μιας παραφυάδας του Οργανωμένου Εγκλήματος η οποία μεταμφιέστηκε σε «πολιτικό κόμμα» (με πλήρη ευθύνη όλων εκείνων που -εν επιγνώσει ή όχι- την ψήφισαν), φωτογραφία που «κοσμεί» την πρώτη σελίδα μιας εφημερίδας, δεν πρέπει να αναπαραχθεί από κανένα μέσο επικοινωνίας ως δηλωτικό τόσο του σεβασμού μας στη ζωή και, κυρίως, στο νόημα του θανάτου ενός «χαμογελαστού παιδιού» όσο και της αδυναμίας μας να συλλάβουμε την άβυσσο της απουσίας του που βιώνεται από τους γονείς και τη συντρόφισσά του.

• Υπάρχει μια ευαπόδεικτη αναλογική σχέση ανάμεσα στην αχρειότητα και την κυκλοφορία των εντύπων (και των ποσοστών τηλεθέασης): όσο αυξάνεται η μια τόσο μεγεθύνεται η άλλη. Χωρίς ποτέ να αναρωτιέται κανείς για το πού οδηγεί αυτός ο δρόμος, τόσο τα άτομα όσο και τις κοινωνίες.

• Υπάρχει μια αχρειότητα που δεν δείχνει κανένα σεβασμό στη ζωή. Και μια άλλη, παράγωγό της, που δεν δείχνει σεβασμό στο θάνατο. Η άλλη όψη της έλλειψης του σεβασμού στη ζωή είναι η έλλειψη του σεβασμού στο θάνατο. Κι όποιος εμπορεύεται ζωή (μεταξύ άλλων, ανάγοντάς την και σε λάιφ-στάιλ), είναι «φυσικό» να θεωρεί και χειρίζεται το θάνατο ως εμπόρευμα.

• Η φωτογραφία του θανάτου του Παύλου Φύσσα είναι ανεκτίμητο φυλακτό για τους γονείς, την κοπέλα και τους φίλους του, και όχι αντικείμενο προς κατανάλωση από τις αγέλες των νεκρόφιλων που αλαλάζουν στις κερκίδες των απανταχού Κολοσσαίων.

• Η νεκροφιλία είναι τυπικό γνώρισμα των ατόμων που θέλουν να σκοτώσουν την εικόνα τους. Εκείνων που νοιώθουν νεκροί εν αποσυνθέσει. Και επιθυμούν διακαώς να εκδικηθούν τους άλλους για τη δική τους συναισθηματική στέρηση και ερημιά. Κοινωνικά «αποδεκτοί» νεκρόφιλοι χωρίς τα τυπικά (ψυχιατρικά διαπιστώσιμα) συμπτώματα της νεκροφιλίας. 

• Η άρνηση της αναπαραγωγής της αχρειότητας ισοδυναμεί με άρνηση της τροφοδοσίας των κοινωνικά αποδεκτών νεκρόφιλων και της εξουσιαστικά καλλιεργούμενης νεκροφιλίας.

• Σ’ αντίθεση με τις επιταγές της εξουσίας και των μιντιακών μπαμπουίνων της, προσωπικά θα εξακολουθώ να επιμένω πεισματικά ότι η ιστορία γράφεται από τη μνήμη και όχι από την αμνησία ή τη λήθη. 

• Και θα θυμίσω στους «αμνήμονες» ότι στις 15 Μαρτίου 1994 η εύνοια μιας «ξανθιάς» επέτρεπε σε κάποιον να γράφει στην εφημερίδα «Ελευθεροτυπία» (αναφερόμενος στη γενοκτονία των Εβραίων από τους Ναζί, με αφορμή τη «Λίστα του Σίντλερ»): «Έχετε να χάσετε τέσσερις ολόκληρες ώρες; Να πάτε να δείτε τη "Λίστα του Σίντλερ". Μέχρι και τα ελάχιστα γυμνά που έχει είναι φούρνου».

• Είναι τραγικό ότι εδώ, επί έναν και πλέον αιώνα, επιβεβαιώνεται διαρκώς και με αυξανόμενη συχνότητα η εκ βαθέων εξομολόγηση του John Swinton ότι: «δουλειά του δημοσιογράφου είναι να καταστρέφει την αλήθεια, να ψεύδεται κατάφωρα, να διαστρεβλώνει, να διαβάλλει, να κολακεύει το θεό του χρήματος και να πουλάει τη χώρα του και τους συνανθρώπους του για το καθημερινό του ψωμί… [Εμείς οι δημοσιογράφοι] είμαστε υποτελείς και εργαλεία των πλουσίων ανθρώπων που βρίσκονται στο παρασκήνιο. Είμαστε μαριονέτες, εκείνοι τραβάνε τα κορδόνια κι εμείς χορεύουμε. Τα ταλέντα μας, οι δυνατότητες και οι ζωές μας είναι όλα ιδιοκτησία άλλων ανθρώπων. Είμαστε διανοούμενες πόρνες». (John Swinton, 1829-1901, οικονομολόγος, δημοσιογράφος, αρθρογράφος και διευθυντής σύνταξης στις εφημερίδες New York Times, 1860-1870 και The New York Sun, 1875-1897.)

• Στην ψυχική, διανοητική και συναισθηματική έρημο που ανοίγεται διάπλατα μπροστά μας «το μέλλον έχει πολύ ξηρασία» γιατί επιτρέψαμε σε κάποιους άλλους να ελέγχουν τα αποθέματα νερού που, μέχρι σήμερα, ελέγχαμε σε κάποιο βαθμό εμείς οι ίδιοι.

Το πήρα από το φέισμπουκ γι' αυτό και δεν έχει λίνκο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2013)

Και μετά τα όσα αφορούν το εμετικό σκουλήκι, συγγνώμη, τον κομιστή, συγγνώμη, το Πρώτο Θέμα: Πρόταση αναστολής χρηματοδότησης κομμάτων των οποίων οι αρχηγοί ή βουλευτές εμπλέκονται σε κακουργήματα.


----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2013)

Ν. Μπογιόπουλος-Η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη

Το Πρώτο Θέμα κυκλοφόρησε με φωτογραφία του Παύλου Φύσσα μαχαιρωμένου, λίγο πριν ξεψυχήσει, στην αγκαλιά της κοπέλας του, ενώ περίμεναν το ασθενοφόρο. Και ο τίτλος της φυλλάδας του Θέμου Αναστασιάδη είναι: «Δεν ξεχνώ το φασισμό»…

Επειδή όμως κι εμείς δεν ξεχνάμε, υπενθυμίζουμε:

Είναι η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη, το Πρώτο Θέμα, που λίγο πριν από τις εκλογές, ξεκίνησε το παραμύθι για τον εξωραϊσμό του ναζιστικού προφίλ της Χρυσής Αυγής, έχοντας στην πρώτη σελίδα κύριο θέμα με τίτλο «Πέτα τη γιαγιά… στη Χρυσή Αυγή» (1/4/2012). Στο εν λόγω «ρεπορτάζ» μαθαίναμε ότι οι γριούλες έχουν την άμεση βοήθεια της Χρυσής Αυγής όταν πηγαίνουν στα ΑΤΜ για αναλήψεις χρημάτων… Μόνο που στην εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία που συνόδευε το στημένο «ρεπορτάζ» και στο δισέλιδο κείμενο που εμφάνιζε τους χρυσαυγίτες σαν «προσκοπάκια», πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι: Η γιαγιούλα της στημένης φωτογραφίας και του στημένου «ρεπορτάζ» δεν ήταν παρά η μητέρα στελέχους της ναζιστικής συμμορίας και υποψήφιου βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής, που είχε επιστρατευτεί για να γίνει «πειστικότερο» από την φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη το εγκωμιαστικό της «ρεπορτάζ» για τη συμμορία.

Είναι η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που στις 5/7/2012 κυκλοφόρησε με τίτλο στην πρώτη σελίδα της: «Άρχισε περιπολίες με τρεις εταιρείες σεκιούριτι η Χρυσή Αυγή». Είναι δηλαδή η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που ξεκίνησε το παραμύθι να εμφανίζει τα τάγματα εφόδου του ναζισμού σαν τάχα εγγυητές της «ασφάλειας του πολίτη» και να παρουσιάζει τους μαχαιροβγάλτες του φασισμού σαν Ρομπέν των Δασών!

Είναι η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που στις 29/7/2012 διαφήμιζε με τίτλο στην πρώτη σελίδα της: «Το κάμπινγκ της Χρυσής Αυγής». Είναι δηλαδή η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που ανέλαβε να πλασάρει την παραστρατιωτική λειτουργία και εκπαίδευση των χρυσαυγιτών σαν δήθεν εκγύμναση του σώματος και του πνεύματος(!), έχοντας πολυσέλιδο «ρεπορτάζ», με το οποίο προέτρεπε τους αναγνώστες της να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να κάνουν αναψυχή στα κάμπινγκ της διδαχής του φασισμού και της κατήχησης στο ρατσισμό, στον εθνικισμό και στον εγερθιτου-τραμπουκισμό.

Είναι η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που στις 5/8/2012 κυκλοφόρησε με τίτλο στην πρώτη σελίδα της: «Ο Μιχαλολιάκος απαγορεύει τα τούρκικα σίριαλ στους βουλευτές του και αρχίζει εκστρατεία κατά της τούρκικης σαπουνόπερας στην ελληνική TV». Είναι δηλαδή η φυλλάδα του Αναστασιάδη που ανέλαβε να βαφτίσει τους ούγκανους και τον φυρερίσκο τους, που δεν μπορούν να βάλουν σωστά τρεις λέξεις στην ίδια πρόταση, σαν αμύντορες της ελληνικής γλώσσας και εν γένει της πατρίδας.

Αυτός είναι ο Αναστασιάδης, αυτή είναι η φυλλάδα του. Που μετά από τη δολοφονία του Φύσσα πάει να τυμβωρυχήσει πάνω στο αίμα του παλικαριού και να πουλήσει αντιφασιστική εγρήγορση. Ποιος; Ο Αναστασιάδης!

Συμπέρασμα: Κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι με το απορρυπαντικό της υποκρισίας μπορούν να βγάλουν από πάνω τους τη στάμπα του φασισμού. Αλλά ματαιοπονούν. Γιατί η στάμπα από το αίμα που αφήνει πίσω του ο φασισμός μένει ανεξίτηλη.

Από το Unfollow/LeninReloaded


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2013)

Σε συζητήσεις με φίλους και "φίλους", διαδικτυακά και αλλού, υποστήριξα τη θέση ότι η δημοσίευση της φωτογραφίας του Παύλου Φύσσα να ψυχοραγεί στην αγκαλιά της κοπέλας του που σπαράζει από οδύνη δεν είναι ενημέρωση, δεν είναι αφύπνιση, δεν είναι ντοκουμέντο με τη δημοσιογραφική έννοια. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε ανενημέρωτοι, αθώοι και ανίδεοι -εκατομμύρια εικόνες θανάτου είναι πλέον αποτυπωμένες στη μνήμη μας. Ξέρουμε πώς είναι και με τι μοιάζει.
Το ότι η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύτηκε στη συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα και σε καμία άλλη, επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο Αναστασιάδης πουλάει μέσα από τα έντυπα και τις εκπομπές του λάιφ-στάιλ, σοφτ πορνό, εγχώρια σουσουδίστικη, θλιβερή μέσα στον επαρχιωτισμό της, σελεμπριτάδικη σοουμπίζ, κουτσομπολιό, απενοχοποιημένη βία, σεξ αίμα σπέρμα, έτσι πούλησε κι αυτή την εικόνα. Μέσα σ' αυτό τον αχταρμά, μαζί με κώλους, βυζιά, ακριβά αυτοκίνητα, διαφημίσεις για σερβιέτες και ό,τι άλλο πουλάει, ιδού και πρωτοσέλιδο εικονογραφημένο: οι τελευταίες ανάσες ενός δολοφονημένου ανθρώπου. Δολοφονημένου από το χέρι του φασισμού, που ο ίδιος ο Αναστασιάδης μέσα από τη φυλλάδα και τις εκπομπές του απενοχοποίησε, πλασάρισε, προμοτάρισε, βοήθησε να έρθει στην εξουσία. Ένας από τους ηθικούς αυτουργούς, με άλλα λόγια.

Ο άνθρωπος που ασφαλώς πούλησε έναντι γενναίου ποσού αυτή τη φωτογραφία δεν είναι μαχόμενος φωτορεπόρτερ, δεν έπαιξε κορόνα γράμματα τη ζωή του σε κάποια εμπόλεμη ζώνη κάποιας μακρινής χώρας προκειμένου να μας κάνει κοινωνούς μιας άγνωστης τραγωδίας. Δεν πέρασε καμιά, αδέσποτη ή μή, σφαίρα ξυστά από το κεφάλι του, δεν κινδύνεψε να τον λιώσουν με τα κοντάκια τους οι μαχητές του εχθρού, δεν έπεσε σε ενέδρα. Δεν κινδύνευε καν όπως ενδεχομένως ο άνθρωπος που φωτογράφισε τον νεκρό Λαμπράκη. Από απόσταση ασφαλείας, χωρίς να τον απειλεί κανείς και τίποτα, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που σήκωνε πάντα το κινητό του για να φωτογραφίσει τη γκόμενά του, τη φάτσα και τα μούσκουλά του στον καθρέφτη, έναν κώλο στην παραλία, ένα αμάξι που του γυάλισε, έτσι το σήκωσε και για να απαθανατίσει τις τελευταίες ανάσες ενός ανθρώπου που ψυχορραγούσε στην αγκαλιά της αγαπημένης του. Και μετά πήγε και την πούλησε, χωρίς δισταγμό, χωρίς ηθικούς ενδοιασμούς, σε έναν από τους ηθικούς αυτουργούς που όπλισαν το χέρι του φονιά.

Κι έπειτα, χιλιάδες συμπατριώτες μας, ανάμεσά τους ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ κι αυτοί που ψήφισαν τους φασίστες και τους έφεραν στη βουλή, πήγαν και σήκωσαν από τα περίπτερα τη βρομερή φυλλάδα των τυμβωρύχων, μετέχοντας έτσι κι αυτοί στο σκύλεμα ενός πτώματος, αδιάφοροι για τον πόνο των γονιών, των φίλων, της αγαπημένης. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ως εκείνη τη στιγμή κατανάλωναν σεξ βία αίμα σπέρμα λάιφ στάιλ από τη συγκεκριμένη -και όχι μόνο- φυλλάδα. Προς τέρψιν του ιδιοκτήτη της και της τσέπης του.


Ναι, λοιπόν. Ο θάνατος μπορεί να είναι ΚΑΙ ντοκουμέντο. Ο θάνατος μπορεί να είναι ακόμα ΚΑΙ έργο τέχνης. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι τίποτε από τα δύο. Είναι απλώς εμπόρευμα, γιατί ως τέτοιο αντιμετωπίστηκε.


----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, εύλογα αναρωτιέται κανείς αν αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι η μοναδική, αν απεικονίζονται σε κάποια φωτογραφία οι συνεργοί του Ρουπακιά και αν η αστυνομία έχει αυτό το υλικό στα χέρια της και τι το κάνει. Γιατί η μητέρα του Φύσσα μίλησε για ύπαρξη βίντεο που δυστυχώς παραδόθηκε στην αστυνομία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, εύλογα αναρωτιέται κανείς αν αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι η μοναδική, αν απεικονίζονται σε κάποια φωτογραφία οι συνεργοί του Ρουπακιά και αν η αστυνομία έχει αυτό το υλικό στα χέρια της και τι το κάνει. Γιατί η μητέρα του Φύσσα μίλησε για ύπαρξη βίντεο που δυστυχώς παραδόθηκε στην αστυνομία.


Μα το φυσιολογικό είναι να παραδίδεις το υλικό στην αστυνομία. Απλώς, επειδή καλό είναι να φυλάμε τα ρούχα μας (για να μην αλλάζουμε γκαρνταρόμπα κάθε τόσο), κάνουμε μια κόπια πριν το παραδώσουμε στην αστυνομία και μοιράζουμε αντίγραφα σε δύο έμπιστους φίλους.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2013)

Το άκουσα κι εγώ αυτό για το βίντεο, ωστόσο μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος είχε βίντεο του σκηνικού και είχε μόνο ένα αντίγραφο που το έδωσε στην αστυνομία. Αν έγινε επιτόπου, σημαίνει ότι κάποιος τράβηξε τη σκηνή από το κινητό του και έδωσε το κινητό του στην αστυνομία και μετά δεν το πήρε πίσω. Ή τράβηξε από κάμερα και έδωσε την κάμερα στην αστυνομία και μετά δεν την πήρε πίσω. Ή την πήρε πίσω με το βίντεο σβησμένο (αλλά ανακτήσιμο, παρ' όλ' αυτά, εκτός αν η αστυνομία του έκανε φορμάτ). 

Χωρίς να μου φαίνεται απίστευτο να έγινε πράγματι αυτό που λέει η μητέρα του Φύσσα, μου φαίνεται δύσκολο σήμερα, με τα τεχνολογικά μέσα που υπάρχουν, να υπάρχει μόνο ένα αντίγραφο από ένα βίντεο (ή φωτογραφία) που καταγράφεται σε ηλεκτρονικό μέσο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα το φυσιολογικό είναι να παραδίδεις το υλικό στην αστυνομία. Απλώς, επειδή καλό είναι να φυλάμε τα ρούχα μας (για να μην αλλάζουμε γκαρνταρόμπα κάθε τόσο), κάνουμε μια κόπια πριν το παραδώσουμε στην αστυνομία και μοιράζουμε αντίγραφα σε δύο έμπιστους φίλους.



Το «δυστυχώς» το μετέφερα όπως περίπου (γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τη λέξη) το άκουσα από τη μητέρα του Φύσσα. Εφόσον, βέβαια, σύμφωνα με πολλούς μάρτυρες η αστυνομία ήταν ήδη εκεί όταν έγινε ο φόνος, εφόσον πολλοί αστυνομικοί καλύπτουν τη ΧΑ ή είναι οι ίδιοι χρυσαυγίτες και εφόσον αποδεδειγμένα συνεργάζονται μαζί τους σε πορείες κλπ. κατά διαδηλωτών, ε, δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο το «δυστυχώς».

Τώρα για το άλλο που λέει η palavra, δεν ξέρω, είναι π.χ. απίθανο κάποιος να δίνει το κινητό του στην αστυνομία και να το παίρνει πίσω την επόμενη μέρα χωρίς βίντεο; Πάντως απ' όσο ξέρω στην καταγγελία της μητέρας του Φύσσα δεν έχει απαντήσει η αστυνομία -ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δε διάβασα τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι λεπτομέρειες του αστυνομικού δελτίου αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε άλλος ένας γύρος στο ερώτημα «με ποια αστυνομία μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αστυνομικά το φαινόμενο της Χρυσής Αυγής». Πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν αστυνομικά και προφανώς από καλύτερη αστυνομία. Και, φυσικά, όχι μόνο αστυνομικά.

Μου άρεσε ο Τριαρίδης που έτυχε να διαβάσω (δεν διαβάζω όσα θα ήθελα...):

[...]
Για όσους ζούμε στην Ελλάδα του 2013, είναι απολύτως βέβαιο πως το ερώτημα αυτό θα ξανατεθεί προς τη γενιά μου από τις δύο επόμενες – και μάλιστα με την ίδια διατύπωση: «Πατέρα, παππού, μητέρα, γιαγιά, τι έκανες όταν η Χρυσή Αυγή κλιμάκωνε το αιματοκύλισμα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας;»
Νομίζω πως έχουμε να σκεφτούμε σήμερα, ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του, τι απάντηση θα δώσουμε σε αυτή την ερώτηση.
Ο τρόπος που η Χρυσή Αυγή εγκαθιδρύει το φόνο –και, συνακόλουθα, τον τρόμο του κάθε επικείμενου φόνου– στο πολιτικό σύστημα και στον κοινωνικό ιστό, δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο για αυταπάτες.
[...]

Αξίζει να διαβαστεί ολόκληρο το κομμάτι του:
Η ποινική αντιμετώπιση της Χρυσής Αυγής


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2013)

To ότι φαίνεται να αναστέλλεται η χρηματοδότησή της είναι ένα καλό βήμα. Όχι πως θα της λείψουν οι πηγές, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μη την πληρώνουμε κι από την τσέπη μας για να μας σκοτώνει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Το ζήτημα της δημοσίευσης ή μη φωτογραφιών κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτόνομο νήμα. Και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συνοδέυεται από μια λίστα με όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχουν γράψει τα ΜΜΕ στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια τον σχετικό κανονισμό- δεν είναι πρωτοφανές φαινόμενο, κι ας το παρουσιάζουν σαν πρωτοφανές. 
Πριν κάτι χρόνια σε ενα ταξίδι Ελλάδα έιχα δει στις ειδήσεις ρεπορτάζ για τις έρευνες δυτών για πτώματα σε ένα ναυάγιο. Η ενημέρωσηδεν περιοριζόταν στα αναμενόμενα, σε κάποια φάση _οι κάμερες του σταθμού μας_ ακολουθούσαν (και μας έδειχναν) τους δύτες κάτω από το νερό, να ψάχνουν στο ναυάγιο. Για κακή του τύχη του ρεπόρτερ, δεν περασε στην άκρη της καμερας κανενα χέρι, κανένα κεφάλι κόμμένο, να συμπληρωθεί το ντεκόρ, παρόλο που για κανά πενταλεπτο- δεκάλεπτο μας έδειχναν την κατάδυση. 

Περι τεχνολογίας: η αστυνομία έχει την ίδια τεχνολογία που έχουν όλοι. Θα περίμενα παντως αν κάποιος έδινε στην αστυνομία το κινητό του... να μην το έδινε και απλά να τους έδινε αντίγραφο του υλικού του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2013)

Ναι, τα ΜΜΕ ακολουθούν την δεοντολογία του "δείχνω πτώματα" από τα μέσα των 90's περίπου. Δεν είναι καινοφανές φαινόμενο. Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια το είχανε κόψει.


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2013)

Ελληνική εφημερίδα που δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία τεμαχισμένου πτώματος: Έθνος από το 1987.


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

και κατι γλωσσικό απο το παραπανω λινκ: τι θα πει "εγγραφη φωτοτυπία χειρογραφης δήλωσης";


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Έγχρωμη φωτογραφία;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ελληνική εφημερίδα που δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία τεμαχισμένου πτώματος: Έθνος από το 1987.


Φαίνεται πως οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες το συνήθιζαν ήδη από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60: WTF: Η φρίκη στα ελληνικά πρωτοσέλιδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2013)

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία!!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Πάντα πρωτοστατούσαν κάποιες συγκεκριμένες φυλλάδες του φτηνού εντυπωσιασμού.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2013)

Ομολογουμένως δεν περίμενα την πρώτη φωτογραφία πάνω πάνω και μου ήρθαν γέλια από το σοκ μάλλον κι από τη σκέψη ότι κάποιος θεώρησε ότι είναι κατάλληλη η δημοσίευσή της. Και μετά λέμε ότι το Αλ Τζαζίρα δείχνει πτώματα κι εμείς εδώ στη Δύση δεν τα βλέπουμε (μια φορά είδα το αραβικό πρόγραμμα του Αλ Τζαζίρα και μπορεί μεν να μην καταλάβαινα τι λέγανε αλλά είχα μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα με τις εικόνες). 
Φυσικά θυμάμαι κάτι πρωτοσέλιδα με τις φωτογραφίες να πιάνουν τουλάχιστον το ένα τέταρτο της σελίδας και να δείχνουν πάντα κάποιο ωραίο θύμα, κατά προτίμηση νεαρή κοπέλλα, κατά προτίμηση με μαγιώ και με λεζάντα "η άτυχη Τάδε σε παλιότερες ευτυχισμένες στιγμές". Και η γενική εικόνα ήταν ότι οι δολοφονίες για ψύλλου πήδημα έδιναν κι έπαιρναν, αν και μάλλον έτσι μοιάζει γιατί το κάθε έγκλημα γινόταν σήριαλ στις εφημερίδες, οι οποίες δημοσίευαν και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια και μπόλικο ράδιο-αρβύλα. Η μάνα που έπνιξε το παιδί της, ο φοιτητής που τεμάχισε τον φίλο του, ο οικογενειάρχης που σκότωσε την ερωμένη του και αυτοκτόνησε, η εργάτρια που κατέβηκε σε λάθος στάση και την έφαγαν τα σκυλιά, οι αντίζηλοι που αλληλοσκοτώθηκαν κλπ κλπ κλπ. Κάθε προσωπική διαφορά έμοιαζε να λύνεται με φόνο. Μετά κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν τα διαζύγια και κάποιοι τους ψυχίατρους μάλλον, κι ηρεμίσαμε κάπως.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2013)

Διαβάζω πρόσφατο άρθρο του Γαλδαδά στο Protagon και τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου. Η ταπεινή προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι μπερδεύει ορισμένες βάσιμες απορίες με υπόρρητες συνωμοσιολογικές, χμ, απόψεις, και τις πασπαλίζει από πάνω με κάτι σχόλια που δεν ξέρω πώς να τα χαρακτηρίσω. Αυτό, ας πούμε:

Δεν διάβασα ακόμη να έχει πάρει η Αστυνομία επί τόπου το κινητό τηλέφωνο του δράστη και να έψαξε να βρει αμέσως ποιος του τηλεφώνησε να έλθει. Γιατί αυτός είναι ο ηθικός αυτουργός. Θα άρει λέει το απόρρητο για να βρει μηνύματα. Καλά κρασιά, να τους πει κάποιος.​
Χρυσέ μου άνθρωπε, πώς είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό; Παίρνει ο αστυνομικός τηλέφωνο επιτόπου, το απαντάει αυτός που έδωσε εντολή για τη δολοφονία και ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:

-Έλα, ρε.
-Ναι, να σας πω, αστυνομία εδώ, γιατί πήρατε αυτόν τον αριθμό πριν λίγο, ποιος είστε και πού μένετε; Και μήπως μπορείτε να έρθετε από 'δώ που σας θέλουμε για μια δολοφονία;
-Ναι, βέβαια, έρχομαι, και μην κουραστείτε με χειροπέδες και τέτοια, έχω τις δικές μου, πειράζει που είναι ροζ;​
Επίσης, ο αριθμός μπορεί να είναι απόρρητος (ξέρετε, από αυτούς που δεν εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη μας). Ή, ο συλληφθείς δολοφόνος μπορεί να πρόλαβε να διαγράψει τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Ή ο αστυνομικός τις διαγράφει ο ίδιος, ποιος θα τον ελέγξει εξάλλου, κανείς δεν φρόντισε να γίνει η διαδικασία μέσω της νόμιμης οδού, ξέρετε, αυτηνής που καταγράφεται. Ή η συσκευή είναι κλειδωμένη. 

Είναι δυνατόν, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν, ένας δημοσιογράφος να θέτει τέτοιου είδους απορίες και μάλιστα να τις συνοδεύει με την περίπτωση του παιδιού που πέθανε πηδώντας από το λεωφορείο για να βγάλει «συμπέρασμα»; Τι είναι η πραγματικότητα, το CSI Miami; 


Αυτό το ανεκδιήγητο, ότι κάποιος «επέτρεψε» στην αλβανική μαφία να εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα, ούτε καν το σχολιάζω. Καλύτερα να γράψω για τις άσπρες γραμμές που αφήνουν πίσω τους τα αεροπλάνα, αντιψεκαστικώς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> -Ναι, βέβαια, έρχομαι, και μην κουραστείτε με χειροπέδες και τέτοια, έχω τις δικές μου, πειράζει που είναι ροζ;



Χοχοχοχο! Κλαίω! Πόσο θεά είσαι;; :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> Άρθρο του Μπίστη που με εκφράζει http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=27755. Αν αυτό θεωρείται συμψηφισμός, τότε είμαι συμψηφιστής.



Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος... 



nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, η σημασιολογική διεύρυνση του _φασίστα_ έχει γίνει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Την περιλαμβάνει και το ΛΝΕΓ (β. αυταρχικός άνθρωπος) και το ΛΚΝ (β. για άτομο που χαρακτηρίζεται από αυταρχική, καταπιεστική νοοτροπία ή συμπεριφορά).



όταν υποστήριξα το ίδιο, πριν κανα χρόνο, μου ήρθε infraction ουρανοκατέβατο, ταμπελοποίηση, ύβρεις, τροποποίηση και σβήσιμο μηνυμάτων, απειλές για μπαν (δεν παρεξηγώ, no worries). Βέβαια το ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δεν είναι μέλη (sic) του φόρουμ οπότε μάλλον φθηνά την γλίτωσαν.  



Palavra said:


> Επίσης, ο αριθμός μπορεί να είναι απόρρητος (ξέρετε, από αυτούς που δεν εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη μας).



Κανείς αριθμός δεν είναι απόρρητος, όταν κάποιος με απόκρυψη σε καλεί, το δίκτυο του στέλνει τον αριθμό του στην οθόνη μας, και μαζί την εντολή να μην τον εμφανίσει. Με το τερματικό στην διάθεσή της, η δίωξη Ηλ.Εγκλήματος μπορεί να προσδιορίσει πολλά πράγματα. Αν τράβαγες τα μαλλιά σου και για αυτό, υποθέτω τώρα μπορείς να τα τραβάς λίγο λιγότερο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Με το τερματικό στην διάθεσή της, η δίωξη Ηλ.Εγκλήματος μπορεί να προσδιορίσει πολλά πράγματα. Αν τράβαγες τα μαλλιά σου και για αυτό, υποθέτω τώρα μπορείς να τα τραβάς λίγο λιγότερο. :)


Και μετά παρεξηγιέσαι...

Τι ισχυρίζεσαι τώρα, προκειμένου να την πεις στην Παλάβρα; Κατάλαβες καν τι έγραψε; Διάβασες το άρθρο που σχολίασε; Είσαι ο μόνος, νομίζεις, που ξέρει ότι η αστυνομία μπορεί να βρει αυτά τα στοιχεία; Πώς θα τα *αξιοποιήσει* αυτά, χωρίς νόμιμα εντάλματα; Για να καταρρέουν μετά στα δικαστήρια και να αθωώνονται διάφοροι; Ή είσαι της λογικής ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η απόλυτη νομιμότητα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν ανώτερες προτεραιότητες;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Κανείς αριθμός δεν είναι απόρρητος, όταν κάποιος με απόκρυψη σε καλεί, το δίκτυο του στέλνει τον αριθμό του στην οθόνη μας, και μαζί την εντολή να μην τον εμφανίσει. Με το τερματικό στην διάθεσή της, η δίωξη Ηλ.Εγκλήματος μπορεί να προσδιορίσει πολλά πράγματα. Αν τράβαγες τα μαλλιά σου και για αυτό, υποθέτω τώρα μπορείς να τα τραβάς λίγο λιγότερο. :)


Αυτό ακριβώς είπα: δεν μπορεί επομένως να προσδιορίσει κανείς τον αριθμό μόνο από το κινητό τηλέφωνο κάποιου, χρειάζεται εισαγγελέας, ΕΕΤΤ, εταιρεία κινητής κλπ. 

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: διαβάζουμε πριν γράψουμε. Κατά τα λοιπά, επειδή όλοι ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε τι γράφεις ως τώρα, την ανασκευή της ιστορίας άσ' την καλύτερα. Όσο για τις υπέρ των ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ (και εμμέσως αλλά ξεκάθαρα της ίδιας της ΧΑ) απόψεις σου, να τις κρατήσεις για τον εαυτό σου. Ή για το φόρουμ της ΧΑ. Αλλά όχι για εδώ. Έχει και η ανοχή τα όριά της, επιτέλους.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2013)

Οι δεσμοί αίματος του Κακού, του Λεωνίδα Καστανά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Καστανάς: Η πράξη ήταν προσχεδιασμένη και απλώς ο θύτης ήταν ο χρήσιμος ηλίθιος που την έφερε εις πέρας με άγνωστα ανταλλάγματα.

Α μπράβο. Η άποψή μου ακριβώς.



nickel said:


> Και για να ολοκληρώσω τη σκέψη μου: Αυτοί μπορεί ωραιότατα να αναλώσουν κάποιους ανθρώπους τους τώρα και θα το θεωρούν σημαντικό αν μας κάνουν να φοβόμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο. Όχι, πρέπει να φοβηθούν αυτοί πια.



Για να επαναλάβω: «Όχι, πρέπει να φοβηθούν αυτοί πια».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2013)

Και για να επανέλθω στο ποστ του LostVerse, άνθρωπος που ποστάρει αυτό:


LostVerse said:


> Στα σπίτια τους θα τους στείλουν αυτοί οι ίδιοι που τους έβαλαν και στην βουλή. Δυστυχώς φοβάμαι ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποια εναλλακτική.


...δηλαδή άνθρωπος που θεωρεί ότι οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ ψηφίζουν ΧΑ *επειδή δεν έχουν εναλλακτική*, δεν ανήκει σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Για να συνενοούμαστε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2013)

Γκέμπελς, ζεις, εσύ τους οδηγείς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μου άρεσε ο Τριαρίδης που έτυχε να διαβάσω (δεν διαβάζω όσα θα ήθελα...):
> 
> [...]
> Για όσους ζούμε στην Ελλάδα του 2013, είναι απολύτως βέβαιο πως το ερώτημα αυτό θα ξανατεθεί προς τη γενιά μου από τις δύο επόμενες – και μάλιστα με την ίδια διατύπωση: «Πατέρα, παππού, μητέρα, γιαγιά, τι έκανες όταν η Χρυσή Αυγή κλιμάκωνε το αιματοκύλισμα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας;»
> ...



Σήμερα δημοσιεύεται και ένα ενδεικτικό πρόγραμμα για το μάθημα της Αντιναζιστικής Εκπαίδευσης. Διαβάστε ολόκληρο το κείμενο του Θανάση Τριαρίδη εκεί, αλλά το πρόγραμμα νιώθω την ανάγκη να το αντιγράψω:

*Αντιναζιστική εκπαίδευση
για τις έξι τάξεις της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης*
Ενδεικτική δομή

Α΄ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Συνοπτική ιστορία του ρατσισμού και του αντισημιτισμού
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Τζιοκόντα, του Νίκου Κοκάντζη
Κινηματογραφική ταινία: Η λίστα του Σίντλερ, του Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ

Β΄ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Συνοπτική ιστορία του Ολοκαυτώματος και των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Ημερολόγιο της Άννας Φρανκ
Κινηματογραφική ταινία: Ο πιανίστας, του Ρομάν Πολάνσκι

Γ΄ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Συνοπτική ιστορία του φασισμού και του ναζισμού
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Τρόμος και αθλιότητα του Γ΄ Ράιχ, του Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ
Κινηματογραφική ταινία: Το κύμα του Ντένις Γκάνσελ

Α΄ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Ο φόβος του άλλου και ο φόβος του εαυτού: πώς γεννιέται ο ρατσισμός μέσα μας (από τον γηπεδικό κόσμο μέχρι τη μητροπολιτική βία)
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Εάν αυτό είναι ο άνθρωπος, του Πρίμο Λέβι
Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες:
Από τη Νυρεμβέργη στη Νυρεμβέργη (ντοκιμαντέρ), Φρεντερίκ Ροσίφ
Η εκλογή της Σόφι, του Άλαν Πάκουλα

Β΄ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Η πολιτική βία ως πυρήνας του φασισμού
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Αυτοί που βούλιαξαν και αυτοί που σώθηκαν, του Πρίμο Λέβι
Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες:
Νύχτα και καταχνιά (ντοκιμαντέρ) του Αλέν Ρενέ
Το μουσικό κουτί, του Κώστα Γαβρά

Γ΄ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ
Σχολικό εγχειρίδιο: Η ιστορική μνήμη, η μετα-ιστορική λήθη και το σύγχρονο πρόσωπο του ναζισμού
Λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο: Μαουτχάουζεν, του Ιάκωβου Καμπανέλλη
Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες:
Χίτλερ, Η αρχή του κακού, του Κρίστιαν Ντουγκουάι
Η πτώση, του Όλιβερ Χιρσμπίγκελ
Μαθήματα αμερικάνικης ιστορίας, του Τόνι Κέι


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό. Ο καθένας μας φαντάζομαι θα είχε να προτείνει κάποια προσωπική επιλογή στην ύλη του προγράμματος. Στους προχωρημένους της Γ΄Λυκείου εγώ θα έβαζα το βιβλίο του Χάγκεν Φλάισερ _Οι πόλεμοι της μνήμης_.

Και κάτι που θυμήθηκα εκ των υστέρων: ένα βιβλίο που είχε κάνει αίσθηση τη δεκαετία του '70







Erich Fromm. _Ο φόβος μπροστά στην ελευθερία_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ίσως κάπου θα πρέπει να χωρέσει και το Ζ, για το ειδικό μας ενδιαφέρον (βιβλίο/ταινία). Ίσως στα επιπλέον αναγνώσματα/θεάματα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 24, 2013)

Στην προαιρετική ύλη θα έβαζα και τα εξαιρετικά _Το Άουσβιτς όπως το εξήγησα στην κόρη μου_ και _Διαβάζοντας στη Χάννα*_

*Γυρίστηκε και ταινία --ελληνικός τίτλος Σφραγισμένα Χείλη--,


Spoiler



με ένα βασικό σφάλμα στο σενάριο. Στο βιβλίο, αυτό που παίζει καίριο ρόλο στην αφύπνιση και τη μεταστροφή της ηρωίδας είναι το _Αν αυτό είναι ο άνθρωπος_, του Πρίμο Λέβι, που διαβάζει, ανάμεσα σ' άλλα, όταν είναι φυλακισμένη. Όμως στην ταινία, απ' όλα τα βιβλία που διαβάζει μέσα στο κελί, φαίνεται μόνο _η Κυρία με το σκυλάκι, _του Α. Τσέχωφ, πράγμα που αφήνει το στόρι λίγο -έως πολύ- ξεκρέμαστο, γιατί του στερεί την ιδέα της επιφοίτησης.


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μετά παρεξηγιέσαι...
> 
> Τι ισχυρίζεσαι τώρα, προκειμένου να την πεις στην Παλάβρα; Κατάλαβες καν τι έγραψε; Διάβασες το άρθρο που σχολίασε; Είσαι ο μόνος, νομίζεις, που ξέρει ότι η αστυνομία μπορεί να βρει αυτά τα στοιχεία; Πώς θα τα *αξιοποιήσει* αυτά, χωρίς νόμιμα εντάλματα; Για να καταρρέουν μετά στα δικαστήρια και να αθωώνονται διάφοροι; Ή είσαι της λογικής ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η απόλυτη νομιμότητα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν ανώτερες προτεραιότητες;



Απλά κακώς θεωρείς κάποια πράγματα δεδομένα («προκειμένου να την πεις στην Παλάβρα»). Έγραψε αρκετά πράγματα, στα περισσότερα από τα οποία είτε συμφωνούσα είτε δεν είχα κάτι νέο να προσθέσω. Ένα κομμάτι ήθελα να σχολιάσω, αυτό σχολίασα. πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μετά απ' αυτό ξεφεύγεις από το πλαίσιο του να μιλάς με τον συνομιλητή σου και περνάς στο πλαίσιο όπου μιλάς για τον συνομιλητή σου, θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην ακολουθήσω. 



Palavra said:


> Και για να επανέλθω στο ποστ του LostVerse, άνθρωπος που ποστάρει αυτό:
> 
> ...δηλαδή άνθρωπος που θεωρεί ότι οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ ψηφίζουν ΧΑ *επειδή δεν έχουν εναλλακτική*, δεν ανήκει σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Για να συνενοούμαστε.



δε νομίζω ότι ανήκω πουθενά ή είμαι ιδιοκτησία (sic) κανενός. 
Ειδικά όσον αφορά το παραπάνω, δε νομίζω ότι θεωρώ τίποτα, δεν παραθέτω δηλαδή κάτι το οποίο νομίζω ή πιστεύω εγώ ο ίδιος (διότι ΔΕΝ το πιστεύω), αλλά απεναντίας περιέγραψα αυτό που έβλεπα -και βλέπω- σε μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου γύρω μου. Έχει πραγματικά νόημα και λογική να χώσω το κεφάλι μου στην άμμο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Έλα που δεν το πιστεύεις. Αφού όποτε πάει κάποιος να κάνει κριτική στη μπραβοσυμμορία εμφανίζεσαι εσύ και λες «ναι, αλλά οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι»; Παραδέξου το, γιατί ντρέπεσαι;


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Έλα που δεν το πιστεύεις. Αφού όποτε πάει κάποιος να κάνει κριτική στη μπραβοσυμμορία εμφανίζεσαι εσύ και λες «ναι, αλλά οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι»; Παραδέξου το, γιατί ντρέπεσαι;



Θα ντρεπόμουν, αν ήμουν οπαδός της μπραβοσυμμορίας. Έλα όμως που είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι. Το ότι έχω κάποιες διαφορετικές απόψεις από εσένα π.χ. δεν σημαίνει ότι έχω ίδιες με αυτούς. Αυτό είναι άλμα λογικής. 
Κατά τα λοιπά και επί της ουσίας με καλύπτει το #883.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Καλά, καλά, σε πιστέψαμε. Δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να δικαιολογήσεις τη ΧΑ και τους ψηφοφόρους της, και μάλιστα βάζοντας συνήθως απέναντί της την αριστερά. Κάνε μας τη χάρη και μην κρύβεσαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό σου. Να έχεις τουλάχιστον το θάρρος της γνώμης σου, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που έχει χυθεί τόσο αίμα. Ντροπή, επιτέλους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

Εάριε, Μπερνη κλπ, έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τη διδασκαλία τέτοιου υλικού σε μικρές ηλικίες. 
Γιατί δεν πείθομαι ότι τα παιδιά κι οι νέοι αντιλαμβάνονται τη σοβαρότητά του- και θυμάμαι ότι μικρή διάβαζα τα βιβλιαράκια με τους βίους αγίων που δίνανε στις εκκλησίες στις γιορτές για να δω ποιό ευφυές βασανιστήριο είχε σκεφτεί ο Διοκλητιανός αυτή τη φορά και πόσες φορές τηγανίσανε τον εκάστοτε μάρτυρα μέχρι να ξεροψηθεί. Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήμουνα η μόνη. 
Δεν ξέρω πώς προτείνεται η σχετική διδασκαλία, αλλά εγώ έμαθα πιο πολλά ιστορικά από τη λογοτεχνία και το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση, και καμιά απορία εδώ-εκεί που μου λύνανε οι γονείς, παρά από τα σχολικά βιβλία ή τις σχολικές εκδηλώσεις και τις ενημερώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

Βρε Παλ, μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να θέλει να κάνει την συζήτηση πιο πολύπλευρη. 
Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι τα μισά από αυτά που γράφω εδώ τα γράφω για να επισημάνω ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη άποψη ή νομίζεις ότι τα έχω σκαλισμένα σε μαρμάρινες πλάκες στους τοίχους μου και τα προσκυνάω; Ε, μπορεί κι αυτός το ίδιο να κάνει.


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, καλά, σε πιστέψαμε. Δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να δικαιολογήσεις τη ΧΑ και τους ψηφοφόρους της, και μάλιστα βάζοντας συνήθως απέναντί της την αριστερά. Κάνε μας τη χάρη και μην κρύβεσαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό σου. Να έχεις τουλάχιστον το θάρρος της γνώμης σου, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που έχει χυθεί τόσο αίμα. Ντροπή, επιτέλους.



Δεν έχω κάποιο ειδικό ενδιαφέρον να σε πείσω σώνει και καλά ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας. Αν παρά τα όσα έχω γράψει επιθυμείς να πιστεύεις τα παραπάνω, πίστευέ τα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Μα τα πιστεύω, το δήλωσα εξάλλου, και όχι _*παρά*_ τα όσα έχεις γράψει, αλλά *λόγω* αυτών που έχεις γράψει. Εγώ δεν ντρέπομαι να λέω αυτό που πιστεύω ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Και για να τεκμηριώνουμε και τι λέμε, βρε Lost Verse, πώς έφτασες εδώ:


LostVerse said:


> Κατά τα λοιπά και επί της ουσίας με καλύπτει το #883.


από εδώ


LostVerse said:


> Ώπα! Αφού ρίχνεις στο τραπέζι τον ογκόλιθο της πολιτικής σκέψης Νίκο Μπίστη με αφοπλίζεις τελείως. Μένω άφωνος. Πάω να τσεκάρω σε ποιο κόμμα έχει μετακομίσει αυτή τη φορά ανάλογα με το πού φυσάει ο άνεμος.


κι από εδώ


LostVerse said:


> Κανέναν πολιτικό υποκριτή δεν εκτιμάω, όχι ειδικά το Νίκο Μπίστη.


και μάλιστα με φουλ χρυσαυγίτικη φρασεολογία (_(1) κανέναν (2) *πολιτικό *(3) *υποκριτή*_)

είναι να απορεί κανείς. Ή μάλλον δεν είναι, αλλά εξάλλου είπαμε, είναι προφανές τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Διαβάζω στην Ναυτεμπορική, από την δημοσκόπηση της Alco:

Όπως προκύπτει από τη δημοσκόπηση, 39 στους 100 ερωτηθέντες - ψηφοφόρους της Χρυσής Αυγής δήλωσαν ότι κριτήριο για την επιλογή τους ήταν η οργή προς το υφιστάμενο πολιτικό σύστημα. Ωστόσο, πλέον των 20 στους 100 (21%), δήλωσαν πως εκτιμούν ότι η Χ.Α. είναι ναζιστικό κόμμα και πως συνειδητά την ψήφισαν ως τέτοιο.

Συνειδητά νεοναζί λοιπόν το 21% των ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ. Άραγε τι λέει η ΧΑ γι' αυτό; Το 1% λοιπόν των Ελλήνων είναι νεοναζί, σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω δημοσκόπηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συνειδητά νεοναζί λοιπόν το 21% των ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ. Άραγε τι λέει η ΧΑ γι' αυτό; Το 1% λοιπόν των Ελλήνων είναι νεοναζί, σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω δημοσκόπηση.


Θα καταλάβαινα τα μαθηματικά σου αν έβαζες κάποιον σύνδεσμο ή κάποιον αριθμό για το ποσοστό των (δημοσκοπικών) ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, το link από την Ναυτεμπορική είναι αυτό. Αλλά το κομμάτι που μας ενδιαφέρει το έχω ήδη παραθέσει. Νομίζω από το απόσπασμα καθίσταται σαφές ότι μιλάμε για *αυτούς που ψήφισαν ΧΑ*, όχι τους εν δυνάμει ψηφοφόρους. Τα μαθηματικά μου είναι απλά, 21% των 426.000 μάς κάνει 89460, που στην βάση του πληθυσμού είναι περίπου 0.9% (στον μόνιμο, ημεδαπό πληθυσμό), στην βάση των πραγματικών ψηφοφόρων* είναι ίσως κάτι παραπάνω από 1%.


* με βάση την απογραφή, θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 8 εκ., αφού δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα εκκαθάριση στους καταλόγους, χώρια ότι περιλαμβάνεται μεγάλος αριθμός μη μόνιμων κατοίκων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

Έλλη, το 2012 ψήφισαν 6.2 εκατομμύρια, οπότε οι 90.000 είναι περίπου 1.5%.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Αυτοί δεν είναι οι ψηφοφόροι, είναι αυτοί που ψήφισαν. Κι επειδή τα πολύ ακραία κόμματα έχουν φανατικούς οπαδούς, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα πιθανό να περιλαμβάνεται στο ποσοστό της αποχής -ή αυτών που δεν ψήφισαν λόγω κωλύματος- κάποιος που υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα ψήφιζε ΧΑ επειδή τους θεωρεί νεοναζί και είναι και ο ίδιος συνειδητά νεοναζί. Δηλαδή δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις αναγωγή από τους ψηφίσαντες στο εκλογικό σώμα, στην περίπτωση των νεοναζί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2013)

To #947 (αυτο)αναιρεί το #945. Ωστόσο, επειδή το σωστό είναι το #945, η ορθή προσέγγιση είναι αυτή τού #946.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι προτείνω όσοι είναι νεοναζί να σηκώσουν το χέρι τους να τους μετρήσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To #947 (αυτο)αναιρεί το #945. Ωστόσο, επειδή το σωστό είναι το #945, η ορθή προσέγγιση είναι αυτή τού #946.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει είναι είτε το ποσοστό των νεοναζί επί του συνολικού πληθυσμού είτε το ποσοστό τους επί του ενήλικου πληθυσμού (ψηφοφόροι). Γιατί μάς ενδιαφέρει το ποσοστό των νεοναζί επί των ψηφοδελτίων που κατατέθηκαν; Ναι, προφανώς θα είναι υψηλότερο. Όπως ακόμα υψηλότερο θα είναι το ποσοστό τους επί των έγκυρων ψηφοδελτίων και ακόμα υψηλότερο επί των δεξιών ψηφοδελτίων.

Αυτό που λέω με το #947 είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις αναγωγή του ποσοστού π.χ. της ΝΔ από τα έγκυρα στο εκλογικό σώμα, αλλά δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους νεοναζί της ΧΑ. Μπορείς δηλαδή να πεις ότι τα έγκυρα ψηφοδέλτια είναι αρκετά μεγάλο στατιστικό δείγμα για να διαπιστώσεις ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχε αποχή, τα ποσοστά των κομμάτων θα ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει για τους νεοναζί γιατί είναι απίθανο να έκαναν αποχή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2013)

Hellegennes, τρία πράγματα:


Η αποχή στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται (ακόμη) μεγάλη όχι αποκλειστικά διότι δεν πηγαίνουν όλοι αυτοί να ψηφίσουν — οι εκλογικοί κατάλογοι δεν είναι τέλειοι (δλδ χωρίς διπλοεγγραφές και πεθαμένους).
Σημαντικό (πλέον...) μέρος της αποχής είναι ξενιτεμένοι, για τους οποίους (δυστυχώς) το ελληνικό κράτος δεν έχει ακόμη φροντίσει να έχουν έναν εύκολο τρόπο να φηφίζουν απ' όπου βρίσκονται — και, για αυτούς, δεν έχεις κανέναν απολύτως βάσιμο τρόπο να υποθέσεις το σε τι ποσοστό τους είναι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ.
Η υπόθεση περί αδυναμίας αναγωγής στο σύνολο του εκλογικού σώματος συνιστά ούτως ή άλλως εικασία και, όσο εύλογα και να φαντάζουν τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ κάποιας συγκεκριμένης προσέγγισης, δεν παύει να αποτελεί υπόθεση που θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί και να επιβεβαιωθεί (αν μπορεί). Θυμήσου το πώς αντιμετώπισες, εσύ προσωπικά, την ύπαρξη ή μη υψηλής συσχέτισης μεταξύ ποσοστών ΧΑ και εκλογικών τμημάτων όπου ψήφιζαν αστυνομικοί — όπου κι εκεί το βάσιμο μιας εικασίας κρινόταν.
Οπότε, δεν υπάρχει επί του παρόντος ασφαλέστερο (όσον αφορά τους αριθμητικούς υπολογισμούς) μέτρο από την ποσόστωση ανθρώπων που ψήφισαν ΧΑ (και δηλώνουν παράλληλα ναζιστές) προς το σύνολο των ψηφισάντων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2013)

http://enfo.gr/ar1961


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2013)

Μα τι μας νοιάζουν οι ξενιτεμένοι*; Δεν είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι Ελλάδας. Νομίζω ότι δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα ότι το 1% είναι αναγωγή στον μόνιμο, ημεδαπό πληθυσμό. Πόσοι νεοναζί συμπατριώτες μας, δηλαδή, ζουν ανάμεσά μας. Κατά τα άλλα, στο πρώτο επαναλαμβάνεις αυτό που είπα κι εγώ προηγουμένως. Η ασφαλέστερη εκτίμηση για τον αριθμό των ψηφοφόρων είναι ο ενήλικος πληθυσμός που προκύπτει από την τελευταία απογραφή.

Για το τρίτο σημείο, θα θυμίσω ότι η εικασία -που παρουσιαζόταν σαν γεγονός και όχι εικασία- περί εκλογικής σύνδεσης ΧΑ και αστυνομίας ήταν μονομερής, αγνοούσε αυθαίρετα το γεγονός ότι διπλανά εκλογικά τμήματα επιβεβαιωμένα μπορούν να έχουν τεράστιες διαφορές στις κατανομές των κομμάτων και έπιανε τα 2-3 εκλογικά που ψήφισε ένα μικρό μέρος της αστυνομικής δύναμης και που έδιναν σχετικά υψηλά ποσοστά στην ΧΑ και τα συνέκρινε με διπλανά τμήματα για να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι η διαφορά οφείλεται στην ύπαρξη αστυνομικών (σε ποσοστό 100% μάλιστα). Όταν ξέρουμε επιβεβαιωμένα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αναμενόμενο να έχουν κοντινά αποτελέσματα τα διπλανά εκλογικά τμήματα. Αντιθέτως, το ότι τα ακραία κόμματα έχουν μεγάλη συσπείρωση είναι κάτι που έχουμε δει στο παρελθόν (και δεν βασίζεται σε μονομερή συσχέτιση, απλά στην κοινή γνώση ότι ο φανατικός είναι φανατικός). Προσωπικά μπορώ να σκεφτώ μόνο δύο λόγους να είναι κάποιος νεοναζί και να μην ψηφίζει ΧΑ: να μην ξέρει την ύπαρξή της (όχι παράξενο αν μιλάμε για πριν το 2012) ή να είναι κατάκοιτος. Εικασία; Ναι. Αλλά όχι παράλογη.


* προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο μη μόνιμος κάτοικος της χώρας δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει δικαίωμα ψήφου ούτε από απόσταση ούτε από κοντά. Γιατί να έχει λόγο για τα πράγματα μιας χώρας που επέλεξε να μην ζει και να επηρεάζει τις τύχες αυτών που επέλεξαν να ζουν σ' αυτήν ή δεν μπορούν καν να έχουν αυτήν την επιλογή. Αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση και ξέρω ότι θα πλακωθούμε αν την ανοίξουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2013)

Ρε συ Hellegennes, συνεχίσεις να εκτρέπεις την κουβέντα για μια ανθυποπαρωνυχίδα. Αυτοαναιρέθηκες και τώρα δεν θέλεις να το μαζέψεις. Τεσπά, ας είναι, τι να σου πω πια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2013)

Καλά ρε Ζαζ, αυτοαναιρέθηκα. Εντάξει;


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ρε συ Hellegennes, συνεχίσεις να εκτρέπεις την κουβέντα για μια ανθυποπαρωνυχίδα.



Φταίω εγώ που παραξενεύτηκα από την αριθμητική προσέγγιση. Νομίζω ότι από το ποστ μου #944 και κάτω μπορεί να πάει κάποια στιγμή στη χωματερή αυτό το κομμάτι της συζήτησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2013)

Ξεχαστήκαμε, καρφωμένοι στα ραδιοφωνάκια και στις τηλεοράσεις και στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης

Ας ανεβάσουμε τουλάχιστον την είδηση:

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται από το πρωί εκτεταμένη επιχείρηση σε όλη την επικράτεια, καθώς από το πόρισμα της εισαγγελικής έρευνας προέκυψαν στοιχεία σε βάρος 35 στελεχών της Χρυσής Αυγής, για τα οποία έχουν εκδοθεί εντάλματα σύλληψης. [...] (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2013)

Συνελήφθη ο αρχηγός Μιχαλολιάκος και η ηγεσία της οργάνωσης (Κασιδιάρης, Παναγιώταρος, Λαγός, Γερμενής), διαφεύγουν τη σύλληψη δύο βουλευτές: ο Παππάς και κάποιος άλλος.

Σύλληψη αρχηγού κόμματος και βουλευτών με το προνόμιο της βουλευτικής ασυλίας, εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων του λαού. Με ανησυχεί το αν τηρήθηκαν οι διαδικασίες. Στη δημοκρατία η διαδικασία είναι υπόθεση εύθραυστη και πολύτιμη. Η διαδικασία είναι μέρος της πολιτικής που η δημοκρατία οφείλει να διαφυλάξει ακόμα κι όταν έχει να κάνει με ναζήδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2013)

Liveblog από τη Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2013)

Νομικός δεν είμαι, αλλά το ότι η ΧΑ κηρύχτηκε εγκληματική οργάνωση δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Νομικός δεν είμαι, αλλά το ότι η ΧΑ κηρύχτηκε εγκληματική οργάνωση δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο;



Φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο, γιατί εφόσον πρόκειται για εγκληματική οργάνωση μιλάμε για κακουργηματικές πράξεις κατ' εξακολούθηση, οπότε ισχύει η διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου και γι' αυτόν τον λόγο δεν απαιτήθηκε η έγκριση της βουλής για άρση βουλευτικής ασυλίας. Εαρίωνα, απ' ό,τι λένε οι ποινικολόγοι, όλα έγιναν νομότυπα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω, περιμένω από τους νομικούς μας κάποιο σχολιασμό. Αλλά οι εγκληματίες δεν παύουν να έχουν την ιδιότητα του βουλευτή. Μήπως κάποιο από τα εγκλήματα είναι αυτόφωρο; Αλλά και πάλι ...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 28, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βρισκόμαστε σε πρωτοφανείς καταστάσεις, καθώς οι βουλευτές δεν χάνουν τη βουλευτική τους ιδιότητα, γιατί για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τελεσίδικη (διορθώστε με πάνω σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο σημείο) απόφαση της δικαιοσύνης. Οπότε δεν ξέρω τι πρόκειται να γίνει με τη βουλή.
Αλλά για τη διάρκεια του αυτοφώρου, εφόσον το έγκλημα θεωρείται διαρκές (παράδειγμα διαρκούς εγκλήματος είναι η σύσταση και συμμορία), το αυτόφωρο είναι συνεχές. Και, επομένως, εφόσον ισχύει η διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, δεν απαιτείται άρση βουλευτικής ασυλίας. Γι' αυτό και κρυβόταν ο Κασιδιάρης τότε με την επίθεση στην Κανέλλη.
Εδώ
_Α. Στιγμιαία ονομάζονται τα εγκλήματα, τα οποία πραγματώνονται σε μία μοναδική χρονική στιγμή. Ο άδικος χαρακτήρας των στιγμιαίων εγκλημάτων, αφορά σε συμπεριφορά η οποία λαμβάνει χώρα σε μία χρονική στιγμή. Οι πλειοψηφία των εγκλημάτων αφορά σε στιγμιαία εγκλήματα (π.χ. ανθρωποκτονία 299 ΠΚ, κλοπή 372 ΠΚ, Σωματική βλάβη 308 ΠΚ κ.λπ.)

Β. Διαρκή ονομάζονται τα εγκλήματα, η πραγμάτωση των οποίων μπορεί να παραταθεί και να διαρκέσει όσο επιθυμεί ο δράστης, ο οποίος έχει τη δυνατότητα σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή να επαναφέρει τα πράγματα στην προηγούμενη – νόμιμη κατάστασή τους. Στα διαρκή εγκλήματα μετά την παράνομη πράξη (θετική ενέργεια) υπάρχει και μία παράλειψη, (ως συνέχεια της θετικής ενέργειας), η οποία συντηρεί την παράνομη κατάσταση. Χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα διαρκών εγκλημάτων είναι η Σύσταση και συμμορία (187 ΠΚ) και η Απαγωγή (327 και 328 ΠΚ)._

Δεν ξέρω τι αποτελέσματα θα έχει αυτή η πρωτοφανής κίνηση, πώς θα την εκλάβουν οι ψηφοφόροι και, κυρίως, τι προηγούμενο θα αποτελέσει για τη λειτουργία της βουλής, πχ. -ένα τραβηγμένο σενάριο λέω- αν δούμε στο μέλλον διακοπή της χρηματοδότησης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ως τρομοκρατική οργάνωση. Αν όμως υποθέσουμε ότι λειτουργούν υγιώς οι θεσμοί, τότε νομίζω ότι η δικαιοσύνη δεν έκανε τίποτε άλλο από αυτό που έπρεπε. Αν πρόκειται για εγκληματική οργάνωση, με δεσμούς με τη μαφία, με νονούς της νύχτας, που πουλάνε προστασία και προβαίνουν σε κατά συρροή εγκληματικές ενέργειες, τι άλλο θα έπρεπε να κάνει η δικαιοσύνη; Μια ερώτηση κάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν ξέρω, περιμένω από τους νομικούς μας κάποιο σχολιασμό. Αλλά οι εγκληματίες δεν παύουν να έχουν την ιδιότητα του βουλευτή. Μήπως κάποιο από τα εγκλήματα είναι αυτόφωρο; Αλλά και πάλι ...


Από το πρωί, ακούω διάφορους ποινικολόγους να δηλώνουν ότι όλα έγιναν νόμιμα. Εξάλλου, έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι εισαγγελείς του Αρείου Πάγου είναι σοβαροί άνθρωποι, δεν νομίζω ότι θα διακινδύνευαν καριέρα και φήμη με αρπακολλατζήδικες δουλειές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2013)

Προσωπικά θα ανησυχήσω μόνο σε περίπτωση που θα αντιληφθούμε ότι όλη αυτή η επιχείρηση δεν είναι «δεμένη» με αρκετά στοιχεία ώστε να ξεδοντιάσει αποτελεσματικά την εγκληματική δράση ενός κόμματος με οπαδούς και ψηφοφόρους. Δεν θα ήθελα να ξεφτιλιστεί η δικαιοσύνη. Δεν πρέπει να μας φοβίζει η αποτελεσματικότητα της δικαιοσύνης. Αντιθέτως, θα ήταν λάθος να συμπαραταχθούμε με χρυσαυγίτες στο ξεδόντιασμα της δικαιοσύνης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2013)

*Χρυσό σούρουπο;

Χρυσό λυκόφως;*


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2013)

Είθε και παντοτινό μαύρο σκοτάδι. Στη μπουζού (κατά Ζαρούλια) και να πετάξουν το κλειδί.

Πολίτικλι κορέκτ θα γίνω από αύριο, με την άδειά σας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι ούτε σήμερα ούτε άυριο: στα τσακίδια. Και με την ευκαιρία να συλλάβουν κι αυτήν την Θέμιδα Σκορδέλη. Τρελό σούργελο για πολύ χοντρό ξύλο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι ελπίζω να τους μπουζουριάσουν μαζί με ξένους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2013)

Μην τρελαίνεσαι ότι ξέρουν όλοι οι αλλοδαποί τι πρεσβεύει η ΧΑ. Πέρσι π.χ., όταν μαζεύαμε ελιές, συζητούσα για πολιτικά με τους Αλβανούς συν-εργάτες που είχαμε προσλάβει για βοήθεια, και με ρωτούσαν αν πιστεύω ότι η ΧΑ είναι μια κάποια λύση, στην σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση, γιατί έβλεπαν τους ΧΑτες να βρίζουν πολιτικούς και δημοσιογράφους και το κατεστημένο γενικότερα. Φυσικά τους απάντησα ότι είναι μια κάποια λύση. Αν νοσταλγούν την πατρίδα τους, στην καλύτερη, ή αν θέλουν να γνωρίσουν από πολύ κοντά το δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας. Παρόμοιες ερωτήσεις για την ΧΑ μού έκανε και μια θεία μου, λίγο μετά τις εκλογές του περασμένου Ιουνίου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2013)

Κι εγώ παρόμοιες απορίες με τον Εάριο είχα, οπότε οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία και επεξήγηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα είχα διαβάσει μισή ντουζίνα άρθρα που λέγανε ότι η νομοθεσία μας στην Ελλάδα δεν επιτρέπει πολλούς ελιγμούς στο ζήτημα, και μπερδεύτηκα χειρότερα. Ελπίζω να μην δημιουργηθεί κανένα κακό προηγούμενο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Έλλη


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2013)

Και τώρα τι θ'απογίνουν οι "Δεν Είμαι Χρυσή Αυγή Αλλά..." ;​Από το hashtag #nazis_behind_bars (έχει διάφορα ωραία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα μεταφέρω όλα, μας διαβάζουν και μικρά παιδιά :)).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> _Α. Στιγμιαία ονομάζονται τα εγκλήματα, τα οποία πραγματώνονται σε μία μοναδική χρονική στιγμή. Ο άδικος χαρακτήρας των στιγμιαίων εγκλημάτων, αφορά σε συμπεριφορά η οποία λαμβάνει χώρα σε μία χρονική στιγμή. Οι πλειοψηφία των εγκλημάτων αφορά σε στιγμιαία εγκλήματα (π.χ. ανθρωποκτονία 299 ΠΚ, κλοπή 372 ΠΚ, Σωματική βλάβη 308 ΠΚ κ.λπ.)
> 
> Β. Διαρκή ονομάζονται τα εγκλήματα, η πραγμάτωση των οποίων μπορεί να παραταθεί και να διαρκέσει όσο επιθυμεί ο δράστης, ο οποίος έχει τη δυνατότητα σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή να επαναφέρει τα πράγματα στην προηγούμενη – νόμιμη κατάστασή τους. Στα διαρκή εγκλήματα μετά την παράνομη πράξη (θετική ενέργεια) υπάρχει και μία παράλειψη, (ως συνέχεια της θετικής ενέργειας), η οποία συντηρεί την παράνομη κατάσταση. Χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα διαρκών εγκλημάτων είναι η Σύσταση και συμμορία (187 ΠΚ) και η Απαγωγή (327 και 328 ΠΚ)._
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι αποτελέσματα θα έχει αυτή η πρωτοφανής κίνηση,.....και, κυρίως, τι προηγούμενο θα αποτελέσει για τη λειτουργία της βουλής, πχ. -ένα τραβηγμένο σενάριο λέω- αν δούμε στο μέλλον διακοπή της χρηματοδότησης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ως τρομοκρατική οργάνωση.



Πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να μάθω τη συλλογιστική με την οποία πέρασες από το πρώτο σκέλος στο δεύτερο. Τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο Σύριζα απ' όλ' αυτά προκειμένου να διακοπεί η χρηματοδότησή του επειδή θα έχει χαρακτηριστεί τρομοκρατική οργάνωση; Πώς το εννοείς -ότι θα έχει διαπράξει αξιόποινες πράξεις ο Σύριζα ή ότι η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη θα φτάσει σε τέτοια ύψη αυθαιρεσίας; Απεύχομαι το πρώτο και, όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν θεωρώ πιθανό το δεύτερο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 29, 2013)

Να σου πω. Γιατί έχω ακούσει τόσες πολλές αηδίες τον τελευταίο καιρό για τη βία των δύο άκρων (βλέπε Λαζαρίδης και Σία) που όλα τα φοβάμαι. Με αποκορύφωμα χτες το βράδυ, που άκουσα τον Χρυσοχοΐδη να λέει ότι, εντάξει, πιάσαμε τη ΧΑ, αλλά οι κουκουλοφόροι δολοφόνοι της Μαρφίν κυκλοφορούν ελέυθεροι. Φυσικά και δεν είπα ότι ο Σύριζα θα κάνει αξιόποινες πράξεις, ούτε ότι η δικαιοσύνη θα φτάσει σε τέτοια ύψη αυθαιρεσίας - είπα άλλωστε ότι πρόκειται για τραβηγμένο σενάριο. Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό, όμως, να προσπαθήσουν ορισμένοι του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΝΔ να αρμέξουν όσο μπορούν τη θεωρία των δύο άκρων. Τέλοσπάντων, αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα για την ουσία της υπόθεσης σήμερα. Είπα ήδη ότι σωστά, κατ' εμέ, αντέδρασε η δικαιοσύνη. Τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν στη σφαίρα της δικής μου εγγενούς καχυποψίας  :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

Πάντως, κατά τη γνώμη μου, στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία, όσο κακό κάνει το «ναι, αλλά ο Σύριζα», τόσο κακό κάνει το «ναι, αλλά η χούντα της ΝΔ». Και μακριά από μένα το να υπερασπιστώ γενικά το Σαμαρά, τον οποίο θεωρώ από τους χειρότερους πολιτικούς της Ελλάδας και υπεύθυνο σε μεγάλο βαθμό για την ένταση η οποία έχει δημιουργηθεί και για την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται η χώρα τώρα, ωστόσο η σύλληψη της μπραβοσυμμορίας ήταν κάτι το οποίο έπρεπε να γίνει, είναι πολύ θετικό που το έκανε η δικαιοσύνη, δεν το περίμενε κανείς ότι θα γίνει σε αυτό το βαθμό, και προσωπικά με έχει κάνει να χαρώ πάρα πολύ. 

Και επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε το γεγονός ότι τα μέλη της ΧΑ διώκονται για *ποινικά* αδικήματα, όχι για την ιδεολογία τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> όχι για την ιδεολογία τους.


Εγώ θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου: στο βαθμό που η ιδεολογία τους, επίσημα ή συγκεκαλυμμένα, κηρύσσει τη βία και το μίσος προς τον συνάνθρωπο, δεν θα είχα καμιά αντίρρηση να διώκεται. Οπωσδήποτε να διωχτεί από τα σχολεία όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2013)

Όλι, αν κάποιο κόμμα κάνει αξιόποινες πράξεις, τότε δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει κανένας αντίρρηση να υποστέι τις συνέπειες. Αν και νομίζω ότι είναι απίθανο να δούμε κάποιο από τα εδραιωμένα κόμματα να είναι μπλεγμένο σε παρανομίες τέτοιου είδους, κυρίως γιατί λογικά αν έχουν τέτοιες δραστηριότητες τις κρατάνε χωριστά από τις πολιτικές. Άλλωστε δεν είναι πρωτοφανές στα διεθνή διάφορες οργανώσεις που έχουν χαρακτηριστεί τρομοκρατικές να κατεβαίνουν σε εκλογές με το πολιτικό τους σκέλος το οποίο αποτελείται από άτομα με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο. 
Στην περίπτωση της ΧΑ δεν υπήρξε τέτοιος διαχωρισμός για πολλούς λόγους, ο σημαντικότερος είναι νομίζω το ότι δεν περίμεναν εκλογική επιτυχία και δεν είχαν προετοιμαστεί κατάλληλα.


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου: στο βαθμό που η ιδεολογία τους, επίσημα ή συγκεκαλυμμένα, κηρύσσει τη βία και το μίσος προς τον συνάνθρωπο, δεν θα είχα καμιά αντίρρηση να διώκεται. Οπωσδήποτε να διωχτεί από τα σχολεία όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα.



Απαγορεύεται π.χ.στη Γερμανία η ιδεολογία τους. Όμως η φασιστική, νεοναζιστική βία εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, δολοφονίες από ναζιστές γίνονται στη Γερμανία και τώρα, γιατί οι λόγοι για τους οποίους ανθεί ο φασισμός δεν έχουν εκλείψει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2013)

anef said:


> δολοφονίες από ναζιστές γίνονται στη Γερμανία και τώρα, γιατί οι λόγοι για τους οποίους ανθεί ο φασισμός δεν έχουν εκλείψει.



Let me guess, η ύπαρξη μη κομμουνιστικού συστήματος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

anef said:


> Απαγορεύεται π.χ.στη Γερμανία η ιδεολογία τους. Όμως η φασιστική, νεοναζιστική βία εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, δολοφονίες από ναζιστές γίνονται στη Γερμανία και τώρα, γιατί οι λόγοι για τους οποίους ανθεί ο φασισμός δεν έχουν εκλείψει.



Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το ένα (η νομοθεσία) επείγει ενώ το άλλο (να εκλείψουν οι λόγοι) θα αργήσει, ιδίως στο βαθμό που ο φασισμός με τα παρακολουθήματά του είναι ένα πολυσύνθετο φαινόμενο. Κάποιοι ανυπόμονοι θα προτιμούσαμε να υπάρχει απλή νομοθεσία που δεν θα άφηνε να σκορπάνε το φυλετικό μίσος, ιδιαίτερα στα σχολεία. Για τις εκδηλώσεις βίας υπάρχει νομοθεσία – και στα σχολεία υπάρχουν κανονισμοί. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και δημοκρατικό τσαγανό όμως.


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το ένα (η νομοθεσία) επείγει ενώ το άλλο (να εκλείψουν οι λόγοι) θα αργήσει, ιδίως στο βαθμό που ο φασισμός με τα παρακολουθήματά του είναι ένα πολυσύνθετο φαινόμενο. Κάποιοι ανυπόμονοι θα προτιμούσαμε να υπάρχει απλή νομοθεσία που δεν θα άφηνε να σκορπάνε το φυλετικό μίσος, ιδιαίτερα στα σχολεία. Για τις εκδηλώσεις βίας υπάρχει νομοθεσία – και στα σχολεία υπάρχουν κανονισμοί. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και δημοκρατικό τσαγανό όμως.



Το ότι κάποια πράγματα επείγουν, αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Απλώς για τη νομοθεσία επείγονται και όσοι θέλουν να στέλνουν στις φυλακές απεργούς, αυτό είναι το θέμα.

Για τα σχολεία που λες, έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί που σκορπάνε φυλετικό μίσος μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν με το νόμο 927/1979: 

Όστις δημοσίως, είτε προφορικώς είτε δια του τύπου ή δια γραπτών κειμένων ή εικονογραφήσεων ή παντός έτερου μέσου εκ προθέσεως προτρέπει εις πράξεις ή ενέργειας δυναμένας να προκαλέσουν διακρίσεις, μίσος ή βίαν κατά προσώπων ή ομάδος προσώπων εκ μόνου του λόγου της φυλετικής ή εθνικής καταγωγής των "ή του θρησκεύματος"[1],τιμωρείται με φυλάκισην μέχρι δύο ετών ή με χρηματική ποινή ή και αμφοτέρων των ποινών τούτων. 

Τι παραπάνω θα λέει ένας νέος νόμος;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

anef said:


> Τι παραπάνω θα λέει ένας νέος νόμος;


Αρκεί η τροποποίηση του ισχύοντος αντιρατσιστικού νόμου ή χρειάζεται νέος νόμος;


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2013)

Άραγε οι ανά την επικράτεια Χρυσαυγίτες τι ψηφίζουν; Έχει γίνει σχετική έρευνα;  Και οι Συριζαίοι; :blink:


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε. Από εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wLjhPgInuDs#t=138


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 30, 2013)

Για να επανέρθουμε στην ένσταση του Εαρίωνα, τώρα μόλις έβλεπα στον ΣΚΑΙ συνταγματολόγο ο οποίος χαρακτήριζε προβληματική αυτή τη διαστολή της έννοιας του αυτοφώρου. Επειδή δουλεύω παράλληλα και δεν βλέπω εικόνα, απλά ακούω, δεν είδα ποιος είναι ο συνταγματολόγος, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλος ένας που δεν συμφωνεί, και συγκεκριμένα ο κ. Κώστας Χρυσόγονος, βλέπε εδώ. Οπότε ίσως τα πράγματα να μην είναι και τόσο ξεκάθαρα όσο τα έβλεπα. Δεν ξέρω. Ελπίζω μόνο, το εύχομαι πραγματικά, η δικαιοσύνη να είναι καλά προετοιμασμένη και να μην βρεθεί εκτεθειμένη. Θα ήταν πολύ άσχημο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2013)

Υπάρχει, βέβαια, κι αυτή η άποψη: http://ratiovincit.com/2013/09/29/το-άγος-και-η-νομιμότητα/.


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2013)

Κι εγώ με αυτήν συντάσσομαι, Ζάζουλα (απαντώ για τον εαυτό μου γιατί κατά κάποιον τρόπο από εμένα ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση). Απλώς μου προκάλεσε δέος για μια στιγμή (όπως θα συνέβαινε στην καρδιά του κάθε νομοσπουδαγμένου τυπολάτρη) το ότι η μία εξουσία από τις τρεις που έχει το πολίτευμά μας, η δικαστική, μπλέκει στα πόδια της άλλης, της νομοθετικής, κι αυτό εξ ορισμού δεν είναι καλό. Μιλώ εντελώς θεωρητικά. Αλλά στο προκείμενο, ναι, συμφωνώ ολοπρόθυμα, ας καταβληθεί το τίμημα στη νομική λεπτολογία έναντι της απαλλαγής από το Άγος.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 30, 2013)

ΟΙ πλήρεις καταθέσεις δύο μαρτύρων, πρώην μελών της Χρυσής Αυγής.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 30, 2013)

Και το πλήρες πόρισμα του εισαγγελέα με το οποίο παραπέμπονται.
Νομίζω πως ένα τέτοιο ντοκουμέντο δεν πρέπει να λείπει από αυτό το νήμα.

Για μένα, το ανατριχιαστικότερο σημείο είναι εκεί που περιγράφει πώς στρατολογούσαν ανήλικους. Να το θυμόμαστε αυτό, ναι;


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2013)

Διαβάζω τις καταθέσεις και βλέπω:
α. τι ιδεολογίες και πράσινα άλογα, οι ιδεολογίες ήταν για εμάς τους θεατές και για τα βλήτα τους οπαδούς
β. παραήταν φανερή η μυστική οργάνωση, αν λειτουργούσε όπως την περιγράφουν
γ. μου θύμισε λίγο τακτικές διαφόρων αιρέσεων. 
Όμως η απορία μου είναι: ποιός ήταν ο απώτερος σκοπός; Γιατί ο πιο εμφανής στόχος είναι να περνάνε ζωή και κότα οι αρχηγοί εις υγείαν των κορόιδων- μελών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

Μα τι λέτε; Γκρεμίζεται ο κόσμος μου! Δεν δρουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι για μια ιδεολογία; Εγώ όταν τους βλέπω σκέφτομαι τον άγιο Φραγκίσκο της Ασίζης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2013)

Εγώ θα 'λεγα τι σκέφτομαι αλλά δεν το επιτρέπει η αγωγή μου (και οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2013)

Να πω επίσης ότι από τη στιγμή που βρέθηκαν και επισήμως σβάστικες και η εικόνα του Χίτλερ στο σπίτι του Χρήστου Παππά, νομίζω πως ο τίτλος του νήματος δεν έχει και μεγάλο νόημα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2013)

Εννοείς ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι «Γιατί ενοχλούνται που δεν τους λένε ναζί, νέτα σκέτα;»


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2013)

Όχι, να ήταν «σιγά μην ενοχλούνται που τους λένε νεοναζί» και για να σοβαρευτώ, ίσως «περί νεοναζιστικού χαρακτήρα της ΧΑ» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2013)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω λόγο αλλαγής του τίτλου, εκτός αν μεταφερθεί η τωρινή συζήτηση σε νεό νήμα. 

Νίκελ, εσύ μεχρι πριν μερικά μηνύματα γκρίνιαζες για την ιδεολογία...


----------



## anef (Sep 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αρκεί η τροποποίηση του ισχύοντος αντιρατσιστικού νόμου ή χρειάζεται νέος νόμος;



Τα λέει αναλυτικά ο e-lawyer και δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για την καθαρά νομική πλευρά, ωστόσο εγώ πολιτικά το συζήτησα με τον νίκελ. Δηλ. ο παλιός νόμος φαίνεται να μπορούσε άνετα να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περιπτώσεις κηρυγμάτων φυλετικού μίσους στα σχολεία. Εξάλλου, πολλά άλλα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν γίνει με βάση τους ήδη υπάρχοντες νόμους, τα βλέπουμε όλες αυτές τις μέρες αναλυτικά σε ρεπορτάζ, αναλύσεις κλπ. Το βασικό ζήτημα δηλ. είναι ότι η συζήτηση στον e-lawyer δε λέει (δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός της, προφανώς) για ποιο λόγο θα έχει κάποιο πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα ο νέος νόμος, όταν ο προηγούμενος, έστω για τις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που κάλυπτε, δεν εφαρμόστηκε αποτελεσματικά. Ούτε φυσικά υπάρχει κάποια απάντηση για ποιο λόγο μπορεί ένας τέτοιος διευρυμένος νόμος να αντιμετωπίσει συγκεκριμένα τη Χρυσή Αυγή.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, στην ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία που επιχειρείται να ενσωματωθεί στο ελληνικό δίκαιο με το λεγόμενο αντιρατσιστικό, υπάρχει κτγμ ένα πολύ επικίνδυνο κομμάτι, αυτό που αφορά τις γενοκτονίες. Μπορεί δηλ. να μπαίνει κάποιος φυλακή αν διαφωνεί με τον ορισμό των γενοκτονιών του ποινικού δικαστηρίου της Χάγης; Εξάλλου, στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχουμε δει και επιστήμονες να διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους. Παρεμπιπτόντως τώρα αυτό, μια που το διάβασα πάλι και το θυμήθηκα.

Σε σχέση με την ιδεολογία της ΧΑ, διαφωνώ ότι ήταν μόνο για τα μάτια. Αυτή είναι η ιδεολογία του φασισμού: τσεκούρι και φωτιά στα κόκκινα σκυλιά, αίμα, τιμή, ΧΑ, κλπ. Με κάθε τρόπο τσάκισμα όσων φέρνουν αντιρρήσεις στα αφεντικά τους, και εθνικισμός/καθαρότητα της φυλής, άρα με κάθε τρόπο εκτροπή της οργής που προκύπτει από την οικονομική κρίση σε «αδύναμες» ή «διαφορετικές» ομάδες (μετανάστες, ομοφυλόφιλους κλπ.). Το ακούω συνέχεια στις ειδήσεις, το λέει και ένας από τους χρυσαυγίτες μάρτυρες, ότι δεν ήταν πραγματικά κατά των μεταναστών γιατί «προστάτευαν» τους μετανάστες που εκμεταλλεύονταν ή γιατί κάποιοι απ' αυτούς ήταν Αλβανοί. Και οι ναζί τάιζαν τους Εβραίους όταν τους χρειάζονταν για κάτι ή όταν τους χρησιμοποιούσαν σε καταναγκαστικά έργα, δεν τους σκότωναν όλους απευθείας. Εξάλλου, οι θεωρίες για τη φυλετική καθαρότητα είναι από τη φύση τους αντιφατικές και ο Μιχαλολιάκος ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος χρυσαυγίτης μπορεί να έχει και ο ίδιος «ξένο» αίμα -ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Αναγκαστικά προσαρμόζονται αυτές οι θεωρίες στο συγκεκριμένο κάθε φορά συμφέρον τους, αφού έρχονται σε αντίθεση με την ίδια την πραγματικότητα. Οι εκατοντάδες όμως επιθέσεις σε μετανάστες και η δράση τους κατά εργατών συνδικαλιστών και κατά κομμουνιστών και αριστερών δε νομίζω να αφήνουν περιθώρια για πολλές αμφιβολίες σχετικά με τους στόχους τους.

Και κάτι τελευταίο: έχω ακούσει δεκάδες ρεπορτάζ όλες αυτές τις μέρες στα τηλεοπτικά δελτία, κι έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για τον «Πακιστανό» και τον «Πακιστανό» (που δολοφόνησαν τα αυγά πριν τον Φύσσα). Στις αρχές δεν τον ανέφεραν καν. Σαχτζάτ Λουκμάν είναι το όνομά του, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το μάθουν; Σαχτζάτ Λουκμάν, εργάτης, ετών 27.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2013)

anef said:


> Τα λέει αναλυτικά ο e-lawyer και δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για την καθαρά νομική πλευρά, ωστόσο εγώ πολιτικά το συζήτησα με τον νίκελ. Δηλ. ο παλιός νόμος φαίνεται να μπορούσε άνετα να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περιπτώσεις κηρυγμάτων φυλετικού μίσους στα σχολεία.


Αυτή η πρόταση είναι αντιφατική. Αν συζητάς «πολιτικά» δεν μπορείς στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση να λες ότι ο «παλιός νόμος μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί», να περνάς δηλαδή στην πρακτική εφαρμογή νόμου.

Στο άρθρο του e-lawyer δεν περιέχονται τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά υποδεικνύονται κενά του νόμου - το κήρυγμα μίσους, ας πούμε, η μη αναλογικότητα των ποινών (που καλό θα ήταν να γίνουν βαρύτερες), η ευθύνη και νομικών προσώπων, καθώς και η περιγραφή των αδικημάτων που τώρα δεν περιλαμβάνει τον ρατσισμό κατά των ατόμων διαφορετικού σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού ή φύλου, για παράδειγμα.

Το δια ταύτα στην ένστασή σου καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι χρήσιμο να συζητείται -έστω και χωρίς να λέγεται ξεκάθαρα- σε νήμα που αφορά το κήρυγμα του ναζισμού διότι, όπως καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ, μοιραία θα οδηγήσει σε συζητήσεις του τύπου «ναι, αλλά κι εσείς σκοτώνετε τους μαύρους».

Και συμφωνώ με την ένστασή σου για τον Σαχτζάτ Λουκμάν.


----------



## anef (Sep 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτή η πρόταση είναι αντιφατική. Αν συζητάς «πολιτικά» δεν μπορείς στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση να λες ότι ο «παλιός νόμος μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί», να περνάς δηλαδή στην πρακτική εφαρμογή νόμου.



Συζήτησα την εφαρμογή του νόμου από την άποψη της πολιτικής, όχι των τεχνικών λεπτομερειών του νόμου. Δηλ. ο λόγος που δεν διώχθηκαν χρυσαυγίτες στα σχολεία ήταν ότι δεν επαρκούσε ο ίδιος ο νόμος; Ο λόγος που δεν έγινε σχεδόν τίποτα με εκατοντάδες επιθέσεις κατά μεταναστών ήταν ότι δεν επαρκούσε ο νόμος; Αυτό επισημαίνω. Οι λόγοι μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικοί σε κάθε περίπτωση μη εφαρμογής, όμως το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο: πώς θα αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση απλώς με νέο νόμο; 



Palavra said:


> Στο άρθρο του e-lawyer δεν περιέχονται τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά υποδεικνύονται κενά του νόμου - το κύρηγμα μίσους, ας πούμε, η μη αναλογικότητα των ποινών (που καλό θα ήταν να γίνουν βαρύτερες), η ευθύνη και νομικών προσώπων, καθώς και η περιγραφή των αδικημάτων που δεν περιλαμβάνει την ομοφοβία, για παράδειγμα.



Για το κήρυγμα μίσους δεν νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Δεν το καλύπτει (με το άρθρο 2) ο παλιός νόμος; Η προσθήκη για ομοφοβία, όπως και η αναλογικότητα και άλλα παρόμοια ζητήματα, νομίζω μπορούν να καλυφθούν με τροποποίηση του νόμου (έχει ήδη γίνει για το θρήσκευμα). Το νέο ζήτημα που μπαίνει στο τραπέζι είναι βασικά η ενσωμάτωση της ευρωπαϊκής οδηγίας που αφορά τις γενοκτονίες, αυτό είναι που δεν υπάρχει καθόλου στον παλιό νόμο ούτε εν σπέρματι. Όπως και να'χει, ο λόγος που αρχικά ανέφερα το παράδειγμα της Γερμανίας δεν ήταν γιατί διαφωνώ με τη νομική αντιμετώπιση, όπου αυτό είναι δυνατό, αλλά για να επισημάνω πως από μόνη της δεν αρκεί. Όπως δεν αρκεί και η αντιναζιστική εκπαίδευση, που επίσης υπάρχει στη Γερμανία -αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δε θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει. 



Palavra said:


> Το δια ταύτα στην ένστασή σου καταλαβαίνω πιο είναι, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι χρήσιμο να συζητείται -έστω και χωρίς να λέγεται ξεκάθαρα- σε νήμα που αφορά το κύρηγμα του ναζισμού διότι, όπως καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ, μοιραία θα οδηγήσει σε συζητήσεις του τύπου «ναι, αλλά κι εσείς σκοτώνετε τους μαύρους».



Εδώ σ' έχασα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις, αν θέλεις εξήγησε. Σε ποιο δια ταύτα αναφέρεσαι και σε ποια ένστασή μου;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2013)

Αν δεν με κατάλαβες δεν πειράζει, θα με καταλάβεις όταν θα έρθει κανένας άλλος να ρωτήσει ποιες γενοκτονίες εννοείς και πού είναι το πρόβλημα με την κοινοτικη οδηγία* - είπα να γλιτώσω λίγη μοδερατορική λάτζα εντωμεταξύ. 
____
*Οπότε και η σχετική συζήτηση θα αυτονομηθεί.


----------



## anef (Sep 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αν δεν με κατάλαβες δεν πειράζει, θα με καταλάβεις όταν θα έρθει κανένας άλλος να ρωτήσει ποιες γενοκτονίες εννοείς και πού είναι το πρόβλημα με την κοινοτικη οδηγία* - είπα να γλιτώσω λίγη μοδερατορική λάτζα εντωμεταξύ.
> ____
> *Οπότε και η σχετική συζήτηση θα αυτονομηθεί.



A, OK. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι το ανέφερα παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2013)

Άνεφ, όταν ακούω πολιτική ιδεολογία σκέφτομαι ιδεολογία, η οποία μπορεί ακόμα και να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν άλλοθι για πολιτικά εγκλήματα (όλες οι τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις αυτό κάνουν). Δεν σκέφτομαι ιδεολογία= δικαιολογία για να εκμεταλλέυεσαι τους χαζούς οπαδούς σου, να βγάζεις τα απωθημένα σου και να επωφελείσαι προσωπικά- ούτε σκέφτομαι ιδεολογία= επίδειξη μεγαλομανίας. Ίσως φταίει που τους τρομοκράτες μάς τους δέιχνουν στο σινεμά και στη λογοτεχνία σαν ιδεολόγους αγωνιστές κι όχι σαν κοινούς εγκληματίες.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2013)

Διαφωτιστικότατο, από το προφίλ του George Giannaros στο φέισμπουκ.

και ενώ έχουν ξεκινήσει οι απολογίες των κατηγορουμένων μελών της ΧΑ ένα αμιγώς νομικό κείμενο εκλαϊκευμένο για τη νομιμότητα ή μη των μέχρι τούδε διαδικαστικών πράξεων της Πολιτείας:
1. Είναι νόμιμο που συνελήφθησαν εν ενεργεία βουλευτές; ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΟ. Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 62 του Συντ επιτρέπεται η σύλληψη βουλευτών για ΑΥΤΟΦΩΡΟ ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ. 
2. Είναι κακουργηματική λοιπόν η κατηγορία και μάλιστα αυτόφωρη; ΝΑΙ - βασίζεται στο άρθρο 187 Ποινικού Κώδικα περί σύστασης εγκληματικής οργάνωσης. Είναι διαρκές έγκλημα όταν αφορά στην ένταξη στην οργάνωση, κατά συνέπεια είναι σύννομη η σύλληψη κάποιου οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.
3. Εξεδόθη σύννομα το εισαγγελικό ένταλμα; ΝΑΙ - βάση της διάταξης του άρθρου 275 παρ. 3 Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας. 
4. Οι κατηγορούμενοι νόμιμα κρατούνται στη ΓΑΔΑ μέχρι να απολογηθούν; ΝΑΙ σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 281 ΚΠοινΔ 
5. 'Εχει δικαίωμα ο Εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου να κινήσει μόνος του την ποινική δίωξη, προσπερνώντας τον ιεραρχικά κατώτερό του Εισαγγελέα Πλημ/κών; NAI βάση του άρθρου 35 Κ.Ο.Δ.Κ.Δ.Λ. 
6. Τι είναι με απλά λόγια αυτή η "εγκληματική οργάνωση" επιτέλους;
Για να συγκροτηθεί πρέπει να συντρέχουν σωρευτικά τα κάτωθι:
- να είναι 3 τουλάχιστον τα πρόσωπα που τη συγκροτούν
-η ομάδα να είναι δομημένη, να έχει δηλαδή διάρθρωση
-να έχει διαρκή δράση
-να επιδιώκει την τέλεση περισσότερων του ενός κακουργημάτων από τα ακόλουθα: παραχάραξη και κυκλοφορία παραχαραγμένων, πλαστογραφία, εμπρησμός, πλημμύρα, έκρηξη, πρόκληση ναυαγίου, διατάραξη ασφάλειας σιδηροδρόμων, πλοίων, αεροσκαφών, αρπαγή ανηλίκων, πορνογραφία ανηλίκων και κάποια συναφή, σωματεμπορία, υπεξαίρεση, ληστεία, εκβίαση, απάτη, τοκογλυφία, ανθρωποκτονία με πρόθεση και βαριές σωματικές βλάβες. 
7. Τι ποινές προβλέπονται για την εγκληματική οργάνωση; Κάθειρξη 5-10 χρόνια για τα απλά μέλη και 10-20 για αυτούς που τη διευθύνουν. 
8. Δηλαδή οι βουλευτές της ΧΑ με τι πλαίσιο ποινής κινδυνεύουν; όλοι οι κατηγορούμενοι βουλευτές κινδυνεύουν με κάθειρξη από 10 ως 20 χρόνια για αυτήν την πράξη. 
9. Δηλαδή; Τι σημαίνει για "αυτήν την πράξη"; μπορεί να υπάρξει και άλλη κατηγορία; ΝΑΙ - είναι στην ευχέρεια του Εισαγγελέα όμως και όχι του Ανακριτή να ασκήσει συμπληρωματική ποινική δίωξη για άλλα εγκλήματα που ενδεχομένως προκύψουν από την ανάκριση, όπως επί παραδείγματι για ξέπλυμα βρώμικου χρήματος. 
10. Αυτή η άρση τηλεφωνικού απορρήτου είναι νόμιμη; NAI - είναι ειδική ανακριτική πράξη κατ΄ άρθρο 253Α Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας και επιτρέπεται αν: 
-υπάρχουν σοβαρές ενδείξεις ότι έχει τελεστεί η πράξη της συγκρότησης εγκληματικής οργάνωσης
-να είναι χωρίς την άρση αδύνατη ή ιδιαίτερα δυσχερής η εξάρθρωση της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης
-να έχει εκδοθεί βούλευμα του Συμβουλίου Πλημμελειοδικών. 
11. Προβλέπεται η δυνατότητα προφυλάκισης των κατηγορουμένων ή όχι; ΝΑΙ όλων σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 282 παρ. 3 
12. Τι προϋποθέσεις απαιτεί ο Νόμος για προσωρινή κράτηση (προφυλάκιση) 
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ:
- σοβαρές ενδείξεις ενοχής
-να είναι κακούργημα η πράξη 
-να μην έχει γνωστή διαμονή ο κατηγορούμενος 
- να έχει κάνει προπαρασκευαστικές ενέργειες για να διευκολύνει τη φυγή του
-να έχει υπάρξει φυγόποινος ή φυγόδικος
να έχει κριθεί ένοχος για απόδραση κρατουμένου
-να έχει παραβιάσει περιορισμούς διαμονής

ΕΙΔΙΚΑ:
Αν πρόκειται για εγκληματική οργάνωση - όπως εν προκειμένω - προσωρινή κράτηση μπορεί να επιβληθεί και όταν με βάση τα συγκεκριμένα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά της πράξης κρίνεται ότι αν αφεθεί ελεύθερος είναι πολύ πιθανό να διαπράξει και άλλα εγκλήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Ελεύθεροι με περιοριστικούς όρους Κασιδιάρης, Παναγιώταρος, Μίχος. Προφυλακίστηκε ο Λαγός.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2013)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση η όλη υπόθεση να καταλήξει σε ένα τεράστιο φιάσκο από πλευράς Πολιτείας; 

Δεν ξέρω. Ρωτάω...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2013)

Τι να σου πω, βρε Αζιμούθιε... να πω την αμαρτία μου, κι εμένα μου πέρασε κάποια στιγμή από το μυαλό, μετά όμως σκέφτηκα ότι αποκλείεται να τα ξέρω εγώ καλύτερα από την εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου.


----------



## rogne (Oct 2, 2013)

Μια πολύ ανησυχητική αίσθηση έχει ο συγγραφέας εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Να του περάσει γρήγορα. Τι θέλει να πει; Ότι οι δικαστικές αρχές θέλουν μια Ελλάδα μέσα στη συνεχή αναστάτωση;


----------



## rogne (Oct 2, 2013)

Ποιες αρχές ακριβώς (δικαστικές, πολιτικές, αστυνομικές, άλλες), δεν ξέρω, αλλά, ναι, το γενικό πνεύμα του αυτό είναι, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2013)

Είμαστε ένας λαός, μα ένας λαός, σκέτη σχιζοφρένεια. 
Μέχρι προχτές το παράπονό μας ήταν ότι δεν κάνει κανένας τίποτα με την ΧΑ. 
Από προχτές το παράπονό μας είναι ότι κάτι έγινε με την ΧΑ αλλά δεν έγινε όπως το ονειρευόταν ο καθένας στο μυαλό του, δεν έγινε πιο γρήγορα, δεν έγινε με αγνούς σκοπούς, δεν έγινε πιο άγρια, δεν έγινε πιο μαλακά κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Τελικά ποτέ δεν κερδίζει κανείς εν Ελλάδι. 

Και για να το γενικέυσω πιο πέρα από τα πολιτικά, η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι για κάθε ζήτημα, οικογενειακό, προσωπικό, κοινωνικό κλπ κλπ στην Ελλάδα ποτέ κανένας δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος. Όταν θα γίνω δικτατόρισσα της Ελλάδας θα αρχίσω να βάζω αντικαταθλιπτικά στο νερό, μπας και μας περάσει. Μέχρι τότε...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2013)

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι όλες οι θεωρίες που αποδίδουν τα αίτια της πραγματικότητας σε ένα αόριστο «σύστημα» είναι μεταφυσικές. Κατανοώ την ανάγκη που έχει κάποιος ο οποίος είναι θρήσκος ή εν γένει έχει μεσσιανικές αντιλήψεις να δίνεται μια μεταφυσική εξήγηση, την ανάγκη που έχει να πιστεύει ότι ένα αόρατο ον κινεί τα νήματα («θέλουν να μας...» «σχεδιάζουν να μας...» «το σύστημα...» κλπ). Το να αποδίδεις τα δεινά που ζεις όχι στο τέρας που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας, όχι στο διπλανό σου, όχι στον γενικευμένο ατομικισμό, όχι στον άνθρωπο, αλλά σε κάποιους αφηρημένους «άλλους» κάνει ευκολότερη την καθημερινότητα, απαλλάσσει από το άγχος της ατομικής ευθύνης και από την ανησυχία για το μέλλον («τα πράγματα δεν είναι στον έλεγχό μου γιατί *θέλουν* να...»). Δεν τη συμμερίζομαι, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

Εξαιρετικά σωστά!


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το να αποδίδεις τα δεινά που ζεις όχι στο τέρας που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας, όχι στο διπλανό σου, όχι στον γενικευμένο ατομικισμό, όχι στον άνθρωπο, αλλά σε κάποιους αφηρημένους «άλλους»...



Πάντως το τέρας που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας, ο διπλανός μας, ο γενικευμένος ατομικισμός, ο άνθρωπος, είναι πράγματα που μπορούν (και μάλλον πρέπει) να συστηματοποιούνται, αν είναι να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας και να συνεννοούμαστε λίγο-πολύ για το τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας. Δεν υπήρχαν έτσι ανέκαθεν, φτιάχτηκαν κάποτε, κάπως, από κάποιους (περισσότερο απ' ό,τι από κάποιους άλλους). Εκτός από τον "καθένα μας", υπάρχουν προφανώς οργανωμένα συμφέροντα, τάξεις, φατρίες, κ.ο.κ., και όλα αυτά έχουν και συγκεκριμένη ιστορία και συγκεκριμένο ρόλο (προς εύρεση, συζήτηση και αξιολόγηση κάθε φορά). 

Είναι ένα (σωστό) πράγμα το να λες ότι δεν υπάρχουν αφηρημένοι "άλλοι" που τα κάνουν όλα ερήμην "μας", και ένα (λάθος) άλλο να φτάνεις από αυτό στο συμπέρασμα ότι "άλλοι" δεν υπάρχουν, όλα "εμείς" τα κάνουμε. Από τη μεταφυσική των "άλλων" στη μεταφυσική των "εαυτών μας", η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Προφυλακιστέος ο Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος, προφυλακίζεται και ο πυρηνάρχης της Νίκαιας


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2013)

Συνεχίζω να μην ξέρω και να ανησυχώ για το τι θα γίνει, αν και δεν είμαι από αυτούς που περιγράφει η SBE πιο πάνω, τους ανικανοποίητους. Απλώς αν είναι να γίνει κάτι, ας γίνει σωστά, μόνιμα και τελεσίδικα. 

Χθες, βρέθηκα στον ίδιο χώρο (κατ' ανάγκη) με έναν οργανωμένο και ανατρίχιασα και κυριολεκτικά αναστατώθηκα κιόλας, βλέποντάς τον να θριαμβολογεί για την ελευθερία των πρωτοπαλίκαρων. Δεν μου επέτρεπε όμως ο χώρος και η άτιμη η αγωγή μου να μιλήσω! 

Το μόνο που λέω είναι ότι αν είναι να δοθεί λύση, να δοθεί με μη αναστρέψιμο τρόπο, ει δυνατόν. Αν όχι, ας μην καταλήξει στο φιάσκο της ηρωοποίησής τους...


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Χθες, βρέθηκα στον ίδιο χώρο (κατ' ανάγκη) με έναν οργανωμένο και ανατρίχιασα και κυριολεκτικά αναστατώθηκα κιόλας


Έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσεις κατά πόσο, όταν κοιτάει τις φάτσες και τους σωματότυπους αυτών των τραμπούκων, όταν ακούει αυτά που λένε, όταν βλέπει αυτά που κάνουν, αν νιώθει πραγματικά ότι αυτοί θα λύσουν τα προβλήματα της χώρας και τα δικά του. Αν αξίζει όχι η χώρα μας, αλλά το τελευταίο παραμάγαζο, να πέσει στα νύχια τέτοιων κακοπελεκημένων προσωπικοτήτων. Εκτός αν ο ίδιος έχει βρει κανένα μικροσυμφεροντάκι και βολεύεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2013)

Του είπα δυο λόγια στο μέτρο του δυνατού (δεν είχα περιθώρια), αλλά όταν τον ρώτησα για τους Ναζί, μού απάντησε ότι μόνο στον Παππά βρέθηκαν (!!!!) και αυτό επειδή ο πατέρας του ήταν Γερμανός, οπότε δικαιολογείται.  
Συμπλήρωσε ότι δεν συμφωνεί ο ίδιος γιατί η Ελλάδα έχει υποφέρει από αυτούς. Αφού μου είχε πει το παραπάνω όμως. 

Φαίνεται η σβάστικα στο μπράτσο του Κασιδιάρη και αυτές στα γραφεία τους αποτελούν το αρχαίο ελληνικό σύμβολο, όπως λένε. 

Τι να πω; Έχει χαθεί κάθε λογική πλέον, αλλά όλη αυτή η πλύση εγκεφάλου και η αποδοχή και ανοχή πραγματικά με τρομάζουν... :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Ο πατέρας του Παππά ήταν Γερμανός; :scared: Αλλιώς τα λέει το έγκυρο στα χρυσαβγίτικα Πρώτο Θέμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2013)

'Ετσι έμαθα κι εγώ χθες... Τι να σου πω; Για να δικαιολογήσουμε τα αδικαιολόγητα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2013)

Δικαιολογούνται τα ναζιστικά σύμβολα σε όποιον έχει γερμανική καταγωγή; Μήπως δικαιολογούνται και οι αναμνηστικές κουκούλες δωσίλογων σε όσους έχουν ελληνική καταγωγή;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Είναι ένα (σωστό) πράγμα το να λες ότι δεν υπάρχουν αφηρημένοι "άλλοι" που τα κάνουν όλα ερήμην "μας", και ένα (λάθος) άλλο να φτάνεις από αυτό στο συμπέρασμα ότι "άλλοι" δεν υπάρχουν, όλα "εμείς" τα κάνουμε. Από τη μεταφυσική των "άλλων" στη μεταφυσική των "εαυτών μας", η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες, ωστόσο θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε ορίζοντας τους «άλλους». Αν οι άλλοι είναι τα «συμφέροντα», η «άρχουσα τάξη», τα «ξένα κέντρα» (ανάλογα με την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του καθενός), ο ορισμός παραμένει μεταφυσικός. Το «σύστημα» που υπήρχε ή υπάρχει ή θα υπάρχει συνεχίζει να συντηρείται από εμάς τους ίδιους. Οι «πολιτικοί που τα έφαγαν» εκλέγονται από εμάς τους ίδιους.

Η ένστασή μου ουσιαστικά είναι ότι με το να μιλάμε για ένα αόριστο «σύστημα» που συντηρεί τη Χρυσή Αυγή, που πολεμάει τους εργάτες, που θέλει να μας πάρει τα σπίτια και να τα δώσει στους ξένους (και πάλι ανάλογα με την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του καθενός) είναι σαν να λέμε στους ανθρώπους ότι είναι αδύναμοι, ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για να ανατρέψουν την κατάσταση, σαν να τους αφαιρούμε κάπως την ιδέα ότι είναι ικανοί για δράση. 


Θα ήθελα επίσης να προσθέσω εδώ το εξής σχετικά με την αποφυλάκιση του Κασιδιάρη και των λοιπών: κατά τη γνώμη μου, τόσο η υπερβολική απογοήτευση και η ρητορική περί αποτυχίας της δικαιοσύνης όσο και η υπερβολική χαρά και η άποψη ότι αυτούς δεν τους αγγίζει κανείς είναι υπερβολικές. Ο Βασίλης Παπαγεωργόπουλος, πρώην δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης, δεν προφυλακίστηκε πριν τη δίκη του, αλλά τελικά έφαγε ισόβια χωρίς ελαφρυντικά. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε.


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι όλες οι θεωρίες που αποδίδουν τα αίτια της πραγματικότητας σε ένα αόριστο «σύστημα» είναι μεταφυσικές. Κατανοώ την ανάγκη που έχει κάποιος ο οποίος είναι θρήσκος ή εν γένει έχει μεσσιανικές αντιλήψεις να δίνεται μια μεταφυσική εξήγηση, την ανάγκη που έχει να πιστεύει ότι ένα αόρατο ον κινεί τα νήματα («θέλουν να μας...» «σχεδιάζουν να μας...» «το σύστημα...» κλπ).



Καταλαβαίνω ότι αφορμή για το σχόλιό σου είναι η αοριστία που υπήρχε στο άρθρο, αλλά η γενίκευση που κάνεις είναι κτγμ άστοχη. Είναι ουσιαστικά σαν να αρνείσαι την επιστήμη, η οποία κάνει αυτό ακριβώς, _συστηματοποιεί _ τους παράγοντες της πραγματικότητας, περιγράφει τις σχέσεις και τους νόμους που τη διέπουν. Αν για να εξηγήσω μια κατάσταση δεν προσπαθήσω να δω τη λογική _σύνδεση _των παραγόντων της πραγματικότητας και μείνω μόνο στην περιγραφή των ίδιων των παραγόντων (ο διπλανός μου, ο ατομισμός, ο άνθρωπος κλπ. ατάκτως ερριμμένα), όσο εξαντλητική κι αν είναι αυτή η περιγραφή η εξήγησή μου θα είναι ελλιπής. Προφανώς, βέβαια, άλλο «σύστημα» πλανητών περιγράφει η αστρολογία και άλλο η αστρονομία -δεν είναι κάθε αναφορά σε σύστημα το ίδιο πράγμα.

Κι ένα σχόλιο για την ίδια την _αναφορά _και την αοριστία της ή μη. Πολλές φορές η αναφορά προϋποθέτει μια μίνιμουμ γνώση απ' την πλευρά του συνομιλητή των περιγραφών που _ήδη έχουν γίνει _γι' αυτό το σύστημα. Θέλω να πω, αν κάνω μια αναφορά στη φύση ως σύστημα με όρους δαρβινισμού, πρέπει ο συνομιλητής μου να έχει μια ελάχιστη γνώση αυτής της θεωρίας, ή έστω μια υποψία για τον επιστημονικό χαρακτήρα αυτής της θεωρίας. Αν δεν την έχει (π.χ. αν δεν πιστεύει ότι μπορεί η φύση να περιγραφεί επιστημονικά), μπορεί να θεωρεί την αναφορά μου αόριστη ή μεταφυσική, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με μια θεολογική εξήγηση. Άρα σε μια «αόριστη» (μη λεπτομερή) αναφορά σε σύστημα, αυτό που πρέπει να διερευνάται είναι τι υπάρχει από πίσω, όχι _γενικά _η ίδια η αναφορά στο σύστημα.

Edit: δεν είχα δει την απάντησή σου στον rogne όταν έγραφα


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την τελευταία παράγραφο της Παλάβρας και προσθέτω:
Αν προφυλακίζονταν όλοι χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, τότε θα λέγαμε ότι η δικαιοσύνη δεν είναι τυφλή κλπ κλπ. 
Και γενικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλη αυτή η γκρίνια από την πρώτη στιγμή οφείλεται στο ότι κάποιοι θέλουν απλά να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

anef said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι αφορμή για το σχόλιό σου είναι η αοριστία που υπήρχε στο άρθρο, αλλά η γενίκευση που κάνεις είναι κτγμ άστοχη. Είναι ουσιαστικά σαν να αρνείσαι την επιστήμη, η οποία κάνει αυτό ακριβώς, _συστηματοποιεί _ τους παράγοντες της πραγματικότητας, περιγράφει τις σχέσεις και τους νόμους που τη διέπουν.


Το «θέλουν να δημιουργούν αναταραχές» δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με ότι g ισούται με 9,8 m/sec2. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, αυτή η σύγκριση είναι άστοχη.


anef said:


> Πολλές φορές η αναφορά προϋποθέτει μια μίνιμουμ γνώση απ' την πλευρά του συνομιλητή των περιγραφών που _ήδη έχουν γίνει _γι' αυτό το σύστημα.


Γι' αυτό και είπα ότι πρέπει να το ορίσουμε, οπότε ιδού, ποιος ο ορισμός του «συστήματος» και ποιοι είναι αυτοί που «θέλουν» κτλ; Να πω εξαρχής βέβαια ότι με αδικείς αν θεωρείς ότι δεν έχω μίνιμουμ γνώση των περιγραφών που έχουν γίνει γι' αυτό το σύστημα ή ότι δεν τις έχω στο μυαλό μου όταν μιλάω για μεταφυσικές θεωρίες.


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Γι' αυτό και είπα ότι πρέπει να το ορίσουμε, οπότε ιδού, ποιος ο ορισμός του «συστήματος» και ποιοι είναι αυτοί που «θέλουν» κτλ; Να πω εξαρχής βέβαια ότι με αδικείς αν θεωρείς ότι δεν έχω μίνιμουμ γνώση των περιγραφών που έχουν γίνει γι' αυτό το σύστημα ή ότι δεν τις έχω στο μυαλό μου όταν μιλάω για μεταφυσικές θεωρίες.



Πήρα το σχόλιό σου ως αφορμή, δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα συγκεκριμένα. Όπως ξέρεις, έχω «κατηγορηθεί» πολλές φορές για ... θεολογικές ερμηνείες -αυτή τη στάση προσπαθώ να αναλύσω. Επίσης, δεν αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα στο άρθρο που παρέθεσε ο rogne, το οποίο εξάλλου δεν διευκρινίζει ούτε αίτια ούτε κίνητρα, μια αίσθηση για την πραγματικότητα μεταφέρει περισσότερο, μια αίσθηση που λέει ότι τελικά αυτοί που θα κληθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν το φασισμό και να πληρώσουν το τίμημα θα είναι «οι άνθρωποι στο τρένο», δεν θα το λύσει και δεν επιθυμεί να το λύσει η δικαστική ή όποια άλλη εξουσία. Αόριστο ως προς τη θεμελίωσή του, συμφωνώ, αλλά τελικά νομίζω αληθινό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

anef said:


> Όπως ξέρεις, έχω «κατηγορηθεί» πολλές φορές για ... θεολογικές ερμηνείες -αυτή τη στάση προσπαθώ να αναλύσω.


:) Καλημέρα, άνεφ!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

anef said:


> Αόριστο ως προς τη θεμελίωσή του, συμφωνώ, αλλά τελικά νομίζω αληθινό.


Ε, αυτό. Εσύ νομίζεις αληθινό, εγώ νομίζω μεταφυσικό. Όσο λογικό μου φαίνεται να ορίζει τις μοίρες των ανθρώπων ένας κύριος με μούσια στα σύννεφα, άλλο τόσο λογικό μου φαίνεται να αποδίδονται κίνητρα σε σιωνιστικά κέντρα ή στο σύστημα ή σε «αυτούς που θέλουν» ή σε «αυτούς που μας έκαναν». Όσο λογικό μου φαίνεται ότι μια μέρα θα έρθει ο θεός στη γη και θα ευτυχήσουμε όλοι, άλλο τόσο λογικό μου φαίνεται το ότι μια μέρα οι Έλληνες θα κυριαρχήσουν στη γη ή ότι θα έρθει το τέλος της Ιστορίας. 

Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι όλες αυτές οι προσεγγίσεις καταλήγουν ουσιαστικά στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι άβουλα πιόνια που άγονται και φέρονται, που πέφτουν θύμα προπαγάνδας (σε αντίθεση με τους φωτισμένους που δεν πέφτουν) και που σε τελική ανάλυση δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για την κατάστασή τους αν δεν νικηθεί το «σύστημα». Είναι μια ερμηνεία με την οποία διαφωνώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...ένας κύριος με μούσια στα σύννεφα...


Κι αν είναι ξυρισμένος; 

Κι εγώ απέχω από τις μεταφυσικές (όρα ατεκμηρίωτες ή/και αυθαίρετες) ερμηνείες, διότι πολύ απλά δεν ερμηνεύουν, απλώς καθησυχάζουν την ανάγκη μας να νιώσουμε ότι κατέχουμε μια κάποια απάντηση στα αγωνιώδη ερωτήματά μας (ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουμε, απλώς επινοήσαμε μία ψευδαπάντηση με βάση τις προβολές των φόβων και των πόθων μας).

Ως προς το ποιος ορίζει τις μοίρες των ανθρώπων, αν είμαστε "εμείς" ή οι "άλλοι", η γνώμη μου είναι ότι στο βαθμό που καθένας μας έχει αρκετά περιορισμένη επιρροή πάνω στα φυσικά στοιχεία και πάνω στην υπόλοιπη ανθρωπότητα, τις μοίρες μας τις ορίζουν κατά κύριο λόγο οι "άλλοι". Καλό είναι όμως να θυμόμαστε ότι εμείς είμαστε οι "άλλοι" των "άλλων", καθώς και ότι έχουμε μια κάποια επιρροή κι εμείς, τόσο στη μοίρα τη δική μας περισσότερο από όσο σε εκείνη των όποιων άλλων (συνήθως λίγο περισσότερο στη δική μας).

Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι, χάρη στην τύχη ή στις ικανότητες που διαθέτουν (που κι αυτές τύχη είναι τι να κάνουμε), έχουν κατορθώσει να πετύχουν μεγαλύτερη επιρροή πάνω σε περισσότερες παραμέτρους από αυτές που επηρεάζουν τις τύχες τις δικές τους και των άλλων. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, καθένας ξεχωριστά ή/και σε ομάδες, σίγουρα καθορίζουν τη μοίρα "εμών" περισσότερο από όσο "εμείς" καθορίζουμε τη δική τους (όπου "εμείς" εδώ όρα: αυτοί που δεν κατάφεραν να έχουν μεγαλύτερη από τη συνήθη επιρροή στις μοίρες του κόσμου).

Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι υπάρχει κάτι σαν "παγκόσμια συνωμοσία". Μασόνοι, σιωνιστές, ναζιστές και άλλα φρούτα βεβαίως υπάρχουν, όπως υπάρχουν παγκόσμιες τράπεζες και κυβερνήσεις και διεθνείς συμμαχίες, και βεβαίως όλοι αυτοί κάνουν τα σχέδιά τους, τα οποία όμως άλλοτε πετυχαίνουν άλλοτε όχι, δεν ξέρουμε σε τι βαθμό και με ποιον τρόπο, κάποιες φορές μπουρδουκλώνονται και ξεφεύγουν από τον έλεγχό τους και δεν ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι τι στην ευχή κάνουν. Σίγουρα, κάποια επιρροή έχουν και κάποια οργάνωση σε κάποια επίπεδα, αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει μια υπερ-οργάνωση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο (κάτι σαν συλλογικός νους που αποτελείται από την αφρόκρεμα των εκλεκτών συνωμοτών).

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το σύστημα είναι χαοτικό: καθένας προσπαθεί να τη βολέψει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί, στο βαθμό που μπορεί - αν μπορεί να έχει ψωμί, ωραία, αν έχει και βούτυρο στο ψωμί του, ακόμη καλύτερα, αν βρει και μαρμελάδα χαίρεται, αν καταφέρει να έχει ένα μπούνκερ γεμάτο ψωμιά, βούτυρα και μαρμελάδες θα το έχει, έστω κι αν ξέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να τα φάει όλ' αυτά ούτε ο ίδιος ούτε οι κληρονόμοι του, αν μπορεί να ελέγχει την παγκόσμια παραγωγή ψωμιού, βουτύρου και μαρμελάδας θα το κάνει, γιατί έτσι θα νιώθει ισχυρός και ασφαλής. 

Η συνισταμένη των προσπαθειών όλων των ανθρώπων για να εξασφαλίσουν τα ψωμοβουτυρομαρμελάδια τους, είναι η δύναμη που τελικά ορίζει τις μοίρες όλων μας. Και δεν είναι διόλου οργανωμένη, κατά τη γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

Μελάνη, σήμερα δίνεις ρέστα :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2013)

Φταίει η *#(&$%δουλειά που έχω. Κάνω τα πάντα για να την αποφύγω. Ποιος θέλει να μεταφράζει αγωγές κι ενστάσεις όλη μέρα; Καλύτερα να φιλοσοφεί και να λύνει τα διεθνή πολιτικά ζητήματα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ποιος θέλει να μεταφράζει αγωγές κι ενστάσεις όλη μέρα;



:blush::wub:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το σύστημα είναι χαοτικό: καθένας προσπαθεί να τη βολέψει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί, στο βαθμό που μπορεί - αν μπορεί να έχει ψωμί, ωραία, αν έχει και βούτυρο στο ψωμί του, ακόμη καλύτερα, αν βρει και μαρμελάδα χαίρεται, αν καταφέρει να έχει ένα μπούνκερ γεμάτο ψωμιά, βούτυρα και μαρμελάδες θα το έχει, έστω κι αν ξέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να τα φάει όλ' αυτά ούτε ο ίδιος ούτε οι κληρονόμοι του, αν μπορεί να ελέγχει την παγκόσμια παραγωγή ψωμιού, βουτύρου και μαρμελάδας θα το κάνει, γιατί έτσι θα νιώθει ισχυρός και ασφαλής.
> 
> Η συνισταμένη των προσπαθειών όλων των ανθρώπων για να εξασφαλίσουν τα ψωμοβουτυρομαρμελάδια τους, είναι η δύναμη που τελικά ορίζει τις μοίρες όλων μας. Και δεν είναι διόλου οργανωμένη, κατά τη γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον.



Τι υπέροχα που τα έγραψες! Πραγματικά, υπέροχα! Ακριβώς χαοτικό είναι το σύστημα· και εξαιτίας αυτού, κανείς δεν μπορεί να έχει τον απόλυτο έλεγχο. Κι επειδή είδα τις φυσικές επιστήμες να μπλέκονται μέσα, με μεταφυσικό τρόπο, τουλάχιστον ας θυμηθούμε ότι σε ένα σύστημα υπάρχουν διάφορες δυνάμεις με διαφορετικές συνιστώσες που δίνουν όλες μαζί ώθηση ανάλογα με την κατανομή τους. Ακόμη κι ο Ήλιος στο κέντρο του συστήματός μας, μετακινείται πέρα-δώθε, παλινδρομεί γύρω από το κέντρο βάρους, κάτω από την επίδραση των συνιστωσών των υπολοίπων σωμάτων, που δεν αποτελούν παρά το 1% της μάζας του συστήματος. Ακόμη και στον ίδιο τον Ήλιο πότε επικρατεί η συμπιεστική δύναμη της βαρύτητας και πότε η απωστική της θερμοπυρηνικής σύντηξης (με αποτέλεσμα η φαινόμενη διάμετρός του να αυξομειώνεται σε έναν κύκλο 80 ετών).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι επειδή είδα τις φυσικές επιστήμες να μπλέκονται μέσα, με μεταφυσικό τρόπο, τουλάχιστον ας θυμηθούμε ότι σε ένα σύστημα υπάρχουν διάφορες δυνάμεις με διαφορετικές συνιστώσες που δίνουν όλες μαζί ώθηση ανάλογα με την κατανομή τους.


Μου θύμισες αυτό το άρθρο: Η Συνισταμένη Και Οι Λαστιχοκαραμελίτσες


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ε, αυτό. Εσύ νομίζεις αληθινό, εγώ νομίζω μεταφυσικό. Όσο λογικό μου φαίνεται να ορίζει τις μοίρες των ανθρώπων ένας κύριος με μούσια στα σύννεφα, άλλο τόσο λογικό μου φαίνεται να αποδίδονται κίνητρα σε σιωνιστικά κέντρα ή στο σύστημα ή σε «αυτούς που θέλουν» ή σε «αυτούς που μας έκαναν». Όσο λογικό μου φαίνεται ότι μια μέρα θα έρθει ο θεός στη γη και θα ευτυχήσουμε όλοι, άλλο τόσο λογικό μου φαίνεται το ότι μια μέρα οι Έλληνες θα κυριαρχήσουν στη γη ή ότι θα έρθει το τέλος της Ιστορίας.



Πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα: το «αληθινό» μπορεί να _παρουσιαστεί _και μέσα από την ποίηση, τη λογοτεχνία, χωρίς λογικά επιχειρήματα και σύνδεση με συστήματα. Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δεν είχε ως στόχο να _αποδείξει _κάτι, αλλά να μεταφέρει μια αίσθηση, είπα εγώ. Αυτή είναι η δική μου εντύπωση. Γι' αυτό και η αναφορά μου δεν ήταν στο κείμενο, αλλά στη _γενική θέση_ ότι όποιος επιχειρεί σύνδεση με ένα σύστημα κάνει μεταφυσική. Αν θέλουμε αποδείξεις για το πώς συνδέεται η αίσθηση που μεταφέρει το κείμενο με την πραγματικότητα και το σύστημα, θα ακολουθήσουμε άλλο τρόπο και άλλη μεθοδολογία, όχι την παραβολή, ούτε τη μεταφορά. Όμως, πριν απ' όλα, θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε στο τι είναι το «σύστημα», οπότε η κουβέντα θα πάει πολύ μακριά. 



Palavra said:


> Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι όλες αυτές οι προσεγγίσεις καταλήγουν ουσιαστικά στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι άβουλα πιόνια που άγονται και φέρονται, που πέφτουν θύμα προπαγάνδας (σε αντίθεση με τους φωτισμένους που δεν πέφτουν) και που σε τελική ανάλυση δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για την κατάστασή τους αν δεν νικηθεί το «σύστημα». Είναι μια ερμηνεία με την οποία διαφωνώ.



Εδώ η πραγματικότητα σε διαψεύδει, όμως. Οι μαρξιστές, ας πούμε, που κατεξοχήν αναλύουν την οικονομική και κοινωνικοπολιτική πραγματικότητα των τελευταίων αιώνων ξεκινώντας από την ανάλυση ενός οικονομικού συστήματος, του κεφαλαιοκρατικού, είναι οι άνθρωποι που κατεξοχήν προσπάθησαν να αλλάξουν αυτόν τον κόσμο, συστηματικά και με συλλογική δράση. Είναι αυτοί που κατεξοχήν πίστευαν ότι ο κόσμος αυτός _όντως _αλλάζει. Όμως, η «αλλαγή του συστήματος» ως προϋπόθεση για την εξάλειψη της εκμετάλλευσης ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο δεν ήταν ποτέ κάποιο θεολογικό κόλλημα ή αξίωμα, ήταν θέση βασισμένη στην παρατήρηση και την υλική πραγματικότητα, ήταν, και εξακολουθεί να είναι, θέση προς απόδειξη ή απόρριψη, όπως και κάθε επιστημονικά θεμελιωμένη θέση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

anef said:


> Εδώ η πραγματικότητα σε διαψεύδει, όμως.


Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε επειδή πράγματι θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα, διότι εγώ πιστεύω ακριβώς το αντίθετο :)


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) Καλημέρα, άνεφ!



Καλημέρα σας, καλημέρα σας! :)


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2013)

Μερικές πιο πρακτικές ερωτήσεις (και εκτιμήσεις): http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/gia-ta-paranoma-opla-ton-xrysavgiton-exete-na-peite/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...εγώ πιστεύω ακριβώς το αντίθετο :)


Πιστεύεις, θεωρείς ή νομίζεις; 


Palavra said:


> Μου θύμισες αυτό το άρθρο: Η Συνισταμένη Και Οι Λαστιχοκαραμελίτσες


Τι καλό*! Μα τι καλό*! Είναι τόσο καλό*, που θα ήθελα να το έχω γράψει εγώ! Να είσαι καλά, Παλ!



Spoiler



*Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, μερικοί ορισμοί:

Καλό = αυτό που συμφωνεί με τις απόψεις μας, αυτό που μας βολεύει, αυτό που μας συμφέρει
Κακό = αυτό με το οποίο διαφωνούμε, αυτό που μας ξεβολεύει


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πιστεύεις, θεωρείς ή νομίζεις;


Έχω σχηματίσει την άποψη βασισμένη σε παρατηρήσεις :)



rogne said:


> Μερικές πιο πρακτικές ερωτήσεις (και εκτιμήσεις): http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/gia-ta-paranoma-opla-ton-xrysavgiton-exete-na-peite/


Όπως βλέπουμε σε πολλά άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, μη προσωρινή κράτηση δεν σημαίνει αθώωση, όπως φαίνεται και από το παράδειγμα του Παπαγεωργόπουλου.

Όσο γι' αυτό:


> Και πώς είναι δυνατόν να αφεθεί ελεύθερος και ο υπαρχηγός Χρήστος Παππάς, ο οποίος παραδόθηκε 36 ώρες μετά την έκδοση του εντάλματος σύλληψης;


Ο Παππάς απολογείται τώρα που μιλάμε, δεν έχει ληφθεί απόφαση για την προφυλάκισή του, ή μήπως ξέρει ο συντάκτης κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε;


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Όπως βλέπουμε σε πολλά άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, μη προσωρινή κράτηση δεν σημαίνει αθώωση, όπως φαίνεται και από το παράδειγμα του Παπαγεωργόπουλου.



Αθώωση, όχι. Μεγάλη άνεση κινήσεων για να κάνεις... ό,τι έχεις να κάνεις τέλος πάντων, ναι. Κυρίως το σκεπτικό με προβληματίζει: αν ισχύει (πολύ; λίγο; ελπίζω καθόλου), ότι έχει πάει στράφι το πόρισμα και οι ανακριτές εστιάζουν (αποκλειστικά; πολύ; σχετικά περισσότερο; θα δούμε) στη δολοφονία Φύσσα, είναι κακό (πάρα πολύ; πολύ; αρκετά; πάλι θα δούμε) μαντάτο.



Palavra said:


> Ο Παππάς απολογείται τώρα που μιλάμε, δεν έχει ληφθεί απόφαση για την προφυλάκισή του, ή μήπως ξέρει ο συντάκτης κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε;



Καλά, τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται μεν, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλώς το έγραψε βιαστικά: φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί κάτι σαν "πώς _θα ήταν _δυνατόν...".


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Έχω σχηματίσει την άποψη βασισμένη σε παρατηρήσεις :)



Βέβαια. Ο ίδιος ο Μαρξ, ας πούμε: καθόταν όλη μέρα στο γραφείο του, έπινε κι έτρωγε με τους φίλους του και το βράδυ έγραφε για το «σύστημα», ξύνοντας την κοιλιά του και περιμένοντας πότε θα αλλάξει από μόνο του. Κάτι τρέχει και με την έννοια της «παρατήρησης», οπότε όντως ας το κλείσουμε εδώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

Αμήν λέγω υμίν, α, και να μην ξεχάσω, φατσούλα: :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2013)

Το ότι από την εποχή του Μαρξ, την βιομηχανική, έχουν περάσει δυο εποχές (η ατομική και της πληροφορίας) δεν μας απασχολεί καθόλου, έτσι; Το ότι ο Μαρξ ας πούμε δεν έγραφε για σύστημα αλλά για κάστα ή τάξη ατόμων, η οποία σήμερα δεν υφίσταται καθόλου με την ίδια μορφή, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, προφανώς. Στην εποχή του Μαρξ ένας λεφτάς μπορούσε να ορίζει το σύμπαν, να αγοράζει κράτη, να λύνει και να δένει. Σήμερα τα κράτη έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από τους λεφτάδες, όπως μάς διδάσκουν περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. της Standard Oil, της Saudi Aramco, της Microsoft, των αντικαπνιστικών νόμων, κτλ. Ο λαός σήμερα έχει τα μέσα στην διάθεσή του για να μιλήσει, να διεκδικήσει και να αλλάξει, μέσα που την εποχή του Μαρξ ήταν αδιανόητα. Ο πολίτης σήμερα είναι μέρος του συστήματος γιατί το σύστημα είναι ο κοινωνικός ιστός και αυτόν πλέον δεν μπορεί να τον ελέγξει καμμιά μοναδική κάστα, γιατί έχει ορμή και είναι χαοτικά αλληλένδετος. Όπου και ισχύει ο πρώτος νόμος του Νεύτωνα. Για να κινήσεις ένα σώμα εντός αδρανειακού συστήματος πρέπει να ασκήσεις δύναμη μεγαλύτερη της συνιστασμένης των υπολοίπων και φυσικά δεν έχεις ούτε άπειρη ενέργεια για να αλλάζεις την αδρανειακή κατάσταση όλων των σωμάτων ούτε και ξέρεις ποια θα είναι η τελική κατάσταση, αφού αλλαγή της αδρανειακής κατάστασης αλληλένδετων σωμάτων σημαίνει χαοτική κίνηση. Αυτά για όσους αρέσκονται να εξισώσουν γενικότητες και αοριστίες με μαθηματικά συστήματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

anef said:


> Ο ίδιος ο Μαρξ, ας πούμε: καθόταν όλη μέρα στο γραφείο του, έπινε κι έτρωγε με τους φίλους του και το βράδυ έγραφε για το «σύστημα», ξύνοντας την κοιλιά του και περιμένοντας πότε θα αλλάξει από μόνο του.


Δεν ξέρω για την Παλάβρα, πάντως για τον Μαρξ έχουμε αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες ότι όλα αυτά τα έγραφε για να εκδικηθεί τους αστούς για τους καλόγερους που είχε στο μέρος που μοιραζόταν με την καρέκλα του. Το έγραψε ο ίδιος ο Μαρξ στον Ένγκελς: «At all events, I hope the bourgeoisie will remember my carbuncles until their dying day.» Αλλά τι του έφταιγαν οι αστοί για τους δικούς του καλόγερους; Από τότε βέβαια έγινε μόδα το «Για όλα φταίει ο καπιταλισμός», το οποίο λάνσαρε και επαναλαμβάνει το ΚΚΕ, αλλά το πληρώνει ο Τσίπρας με το τροπάριο της άλλης πλευράς, «Για όλα φταίει ο Τσίπρας». Και όλα αυτά επειδή ο Μαρξ δεν πλενόταν πιο συχνά…

Για να συνεχίσω στο ίδιο μοτίβο, να και μια αστεία εισαγωγή σε άρθρο του μακαρίτη του Χίτσενς:

The late Huw Wheldon of the BBC once described to me a series, made in the early days of radio, about celebrated exiles who had lived in London. At one stage, this had involved tracking down an ancient retiree who had toiled in the British Museum’s reading room during the Victorian epoch. Asked if he could remember a certain Karl Marx, the wheezing old pensioner at first came up empty. But when primed with different prompts about the once-diligent attendee (monopolizing the same seat number, always there between opening and closing time, heavily bearded, suffering from carbuncles, tending to lunch in the Museum Tavern, very much interested in works on political economy), he let the fount of memory be unsealed. “Oh Mr. Marx, yes, to be sure. Gave us a lot of work ’e did, with all ’is calls for books and papers …” His interviewers craned forward eagerly, to hear the man say: “And then one day ’e just stopped coming. And you know what’s a funny fing, sir?” A pregnant pause. *“Nobody’s ever ’eard of ’im since!”* This, clearly, was one of those stubborn proletarians for the alleviation of whose false consciousness Marx had labored in vain.
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2009/04/the-revenge-of-karl-marx/307317/


----------



## anef (Oct 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> όλα αυτά τα έγραφε για να εκδικηθεί τους αστούς για τους καλόγερους που είχε στο μέρος που μοιραζόταν με την καρέκλα του



Έτσι μάλιστα, εξηγούνται όλα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2013)

Και αφήνοντας τον Μαρξ να πίνει και να τρώει με τους φίλους του (εξόδοις Έγκελς, υποθέτω), όπως έγραψε και η άνεφ παραπάνω, το νεότερο: Προφυλακιστέος κρίθηκε ο υπαρχηγός της Χρυσής Αυγής Χρήστος Παππάς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2013)

Δεν τον πιστεύω τον παραπάνω διάλογο...  δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι, αλλά σίγουρα τρολάρουν.

Δηλαδή μιλάμε, αν είναι αληθινός διάλογος, δεν ξέρεις τι να πρωτοθαυμάσεις: το μυαλό ή τα μπράτσα; :blink:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2013)

Τρολάρουν σίγουρα. Οι πραγματικοί χρυσαυγίτες δεν γράφουν τόσο ορθογραφημένα και σε τόσο συγκροτημένη σύνταξη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2013)

Γιατί πιστεύετε ότι τρολάρουν; Δεν έχουν όλοι συναίσθηση ότι αυτά που γράφουν στο φ/β είναι δημόσια - εδώ δεν την έχουν Αμερικάνοι πολιτικοί που, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι πιο έμπειροι στο δημόσιο λόγο, θα την έχουν οι χρυσαυγίτες; Πφ. 
Όσο για το δια ταύτα:


Palavra said:


> If democracy is foolish enough to give us free railway passes and salaries, that is its problem. It does not concern us. Any way of bringing about the revolution is fine by us.[...] We are coming neither as friends or neutrals. We come as enemies! As the wolf attacks the sheep, so come we.
> ​.
> (Γιόζεφ Γκέμπελς, 30 Απριλίου 1928.)http://www.calvin.edu/academic/cas/gpa/angrif06.htm


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν τον πιστεύω τον παραπάνω διάλογο...  δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι, αλλά σίγουρα τρολάρουν.


Τρολάρισμα; Έχε χάρη που δεν θέλω να βάλω συνδέσμους, να φρίξεις!...

Εντωμεταξύ, τελευταίας κοπής: Παραλληλισμός (απ' τη ΧΑ) της περίπτωσης Μιχαλολιάκου με τον Ερντογάν.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2013)

Και για όσους τυχόν δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν τι θα πει "άκρα", ήρθαν τώρα τα μολοτοφομάχαιρα (αν και μάλλον προς μπιροκουζινομάχαιρα φέρνουν...)! http://www.thepressproject.gr/article/48071/index.php


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2013)

Και τι πρόβλημα έχει η Αριστερά να αποκηρύξει και τις μολότοφ και όσους τις πετάνε; Θα της λείψουν οι ψήφοι τους ή η επαναστατικότητά τους; Ή μήπως δεν καταλαβαίνει πόση ζημιά μπορεί να της κάνει αυτή η στάση της στην πορεία προς την εξουσία που υποτίθεται ότι έχει επιλέξει;

Δεν είναι καλή η ταύτιση των δύο άκρων, συμφωνώ, αλλά να, η Ν.Δ. έκανε οικονομία και σκέφτηκε να φτιάξει μια αφίσα αντί για δύο. :)


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι καλή η ταύτιση των δύο άκρων, συμφωνώ, αλλά...



Πάντα έτσι πάει το τροπάριο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2013)

rogne said:


> Πάντα έτσι πάει το τροπάριο.


Ε να, κι εσύ τώρα με ταυτίζεις με τα άλλα τροπάρια.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ε να, κι εσύ τώρα με ταυτίζεις με τα άλλα τροπάρια.



Όχι, αυτό είναι ξεχωριστό τροπάριο, και έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με την απήχηση της θεωρίας των "δύο άκρων", όχι με την κατασκευή της. Το έχω γράψει και κάπου παραπάνω σε αυτό το νήμα: η θεωρία των "δύο άκρων" εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιες παραδοχές που φαίνονται μάλλον αθώες και αυτονόητες (όπως π.χ. ότι δεν πρέπει οι άνθρωποι να αλληλοσκοτώνονται "για τα πολιτικά", όπως, ας πούμε, συνέβαινε με τα κομματόσκυλα της δεκαετίας του '80, ή ότι οι μολότοφ είναι γενικά πολύ κακό, επικίνδυνο και αντικοινωνικό πράγμα), φέρνοντάς τες στη "συζήτηση" και αλλάζοντας αμέσως το αντικείμενο της συζήτησης. Προφανώς, για να _χτιστεί_ η θεωρία χρειάζονται στην πορεία κι άλλες παραδοχές (όπως π.χ. ότι ο χρυσαυγιτισμός είναι μια αναγνωρισμένη "πολιτική προτίμηση", τύπου ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ κλπ., ή ότι τις μολότοφ τις πετάνε γενικά "αριστεροί", και όχι, ας πούμε, παρακρατικοί). Αλλά για να _βρει πέραση_ η θεωρία, αρκεί και μόνο να γίνουν αποδεκτές στη (στημένη) "συζήτηση" οι μάλλον αθώες και αυτονόητες αρχικές παραδοχές. Έτσι ακολουθεί αμέσως μετά το "αλλά...".


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2013)

Γι' αυτό η Αριστερά, αυτή τουλάχιστον που μπορεί να αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα με τις μολότοφ και θέλει να διατυπώσει έναν πιο σύνθετο λόγο και να εξηγήσει πιο δύσκολα πράγματα στο ακροατήριό της, ας καταδικάζει ό,τι πιστεύει ότι είναι καλό να καταδικάζει, ας ξεκαθαρίζει τις διαφορές, ας αφαιρεί σαχλά επιχειρήματα από τον αντίπαλο. Τι θα πάθει, θα πέσει ο δείκτης του προοδευτισμού της;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2013)

Η politically correct αριστερή θέση ποια είναι; Καταδικάζουμε τις μολότοφ απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται ή οι "αριστερές" και "αντιεξουσιαστικές" μάς κάνουν;


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2013)

Ισχυρίζομαι ότι οι μολότοφ σε καιρούς ειρηνικούς είναι γενικά πολύ κακό, επικίνδυνο και αντικοινωνικό πράγμα.
Ενίοτε καίνε και μωρά αγέννητα στην κοιλιά της μάνας τους.

(Αντίθετα, οι μολότοφ είναι καλό πράγμα αν τις εξαπολύεις στο Στάλινγκραντ εναντίον γερμανικών τεθωρακισμένων ή στην Πράγα το '68 εναντίον σοβιετικών τεθωρακισμένων).


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ισχυρίζομαι ότι οι μολότοφ σε καιρούς ειρηνικούς είναι γενικά πολύ κακό, επικίνδυνο και αντικοινωνικό πράγμα.
> Ενίοτε καίνε και μωρά αγέννητα στην κοιλιά της μάνας τους.
> 
> (Αντίθετα, οι μολότοφ είναι καλό πράγμα αν τις εξαπολύεις στο Στάλινγκραντ εναντίον γερμανικών τεθωρακισμένων ή στην Πράγα το '68 εναντίον σοβιετικών τεθωρακισμένων).



Bien dit. :up:


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για το κομπλιμέντο. Να συμπεράνω λοιπόν ότι η αθώα και αυτονόητη αυτή παραδοχή τερματίζει εν τη γενέσει της οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα για «στημένη» συζήτηση, κι έτσι επανερχόμαστε, συζητώντας χωρίς υπονοούμενα, στο ερώτημα που διατύπωσε δυο φορές παραπάνω ο Νίκελ: τι πρόβλημα έχει η Αριστερά να αποκηρύξει και τις μολότοφ και όσους τις πετάνε; (Αν θέλεις δώσε τη δική σου, προσωπική απάντηση).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2013)

Η οικογένεια του Παύλου Φύσσα και οι κολλητοί του


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η οικογένεια του Παύλου Φύσσα και οι κολλητοί του


Σπαρακτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2013)

Και όμως, άκουσα επιφυλάξεις της μορφής (α) «ακόμη δεν σαράντισε το παιδί» (β) «δεν έπρεπε να το πολιτικοποιήσουν τόσο οι γονείς» και (γ) «ναι μεν δημοσιογραφική επιτυχία του Θεοδωράκη, αλλά...»

Δεν μας πιάνεις με τίποτε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2013)

Πρέπει να βρούμε μια μασκότ, να την ονομάσουμε «Ναιμεναλλά» και να την κάνουμε εθνικό σύμβολο.



nickel said:


> Σπαρακτικό.


Αυτό ακριβώς.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 9, 2013)

Ωραίο το επεισόδιο. 

Και στην ερώτηση του νίκελ θα απαντήσω ότι εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ η Αριστερά να κάνει αυτό που λέει ο νίκελ και γιατί είναι το σωστό και γιατί κυρίως θα αφαιρεί τα επιχειρήματα που έχω ακούσει τον τελευταίο καιρό από την άκρα Δεξιά και έχω φρίξει! Κοινώς δεν θα έδινε δικαιώματα και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Ελπίζω στη σημερινή του ομιλία να ανέλαβε δέσμευση ο πρωθυπουργός να καθαρίσουν και τα σώματα ασφαλείας. Αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

Όπως λέει ο Π. Μπουκάλας σε χτεσινό του άρθρο:

Τώρα καλούνται οι «Αδιάφθοροι» να κερδίσουν τον χαμένο (για τη δημοκρατία) χρόνο. Αυτή ακριβώς η κραυγαλέα αργοπορία δεν δίνει κανένα δικαίωμα στους συγκυβερνώντες να επαίρονται για τις αποφάσεις τους, που αναγκάστηκαν να τις πάρουν επειδή εντάθηκε η κοινωνική πίεση και επειδή η Ελλάδα διασύρεται διεθνώς σαν φωλεά ναζιστών. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να συσταθεί και Ομάδα Υπεραδιαφθόρων για να ελέγχει τους Αδιάφθορους, όπως συνέβη όταν ορισμένοι από τους διαφθορομάχους των εφοριών αποδείχθηκαν διαφθορόφιλοι.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_10/10/2013_522425

Με την ευκαιρία, ένα νηφάλιο άρθρο του Αθανάσιου Έλλις για το πόσο λάθος είναι η επίκληση των δύο άκρων στο εξωτερικό:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_10/10/2013_522431


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2013)

Σε σχέση με ένα προηγούμενο στάδιο της συζήτησης (για τη "βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται", σε ένα επίπεδο γενικότερο απ' τις μολότοφ), αξίζει να υπάρχει και το παρακάτω:


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα "συζήτηση". Σχόλια:
1ον: Αδύνατον στην ελληνική τηλεόραση να γίνει διάλογος χωρίς ο ένας να διακόπτει τον άλλον. Και αυτό ισχύει για όλους, είναι απολύτως διαπαραταξιακό.
2ον: Δεν συμφωνώ με τον ανεβαστή του γιουτουμπιού ότι ο Πρετεντέρης ανθρωποφάγησε. Μάλλον καλά τα πήγε.
3ον: Καλός ο ιστοριοκεντρικός σχετικισμός του Γ. Κατρούγκαλου, αλλά αυτό που του απάντησε ο Μιχελάκης (ναι, ο Μιχελάκης!) αφορά την ουσία: αν η "κοινωνία", την οποία θέσπισε κριτή ο Κατρούγκαλος, ψηφίζει 15, 35.... τοις εκατό Χρυσή Αυγή, αυτό σε τι δικαιώνει τη ΧΑ; Επιστρέφουμε έτσι στο πιο θεμελιώδες ζήτημα, της ύπαρξης ή μη αντικειμενικών ηθικών αξιών και απαξιών, το οποίο παραμένει αναπάντητο. Πιο πρακτικά: αν αύριο φασίστες φοιτητές γιαουρτώσουν/φυλακίσουν/.... τον καθηγητή Κατρούγκαλο σε μια ελληνική κοινωνία που θα έχει φέρει στην εξουσία τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ποια θα είναι η δική του αντίδραση και τι θα έχει να αντιτάξει σε δεξιούς καθηγητές συνταγματικού δικαίου, που τυχόν θα πούνε σε μιαν ανάλογη εκπομπή ότι, στον καιρό του Ισπανικού Λαϊκού Μετώπου, ή στον καιρό των Ευαγγελικών εδώ σ' εμάς, αυτοί θα ήταν με τους δεξιούς φοιτητές; Άρα ο σχετικισμός έχει διπλή κόψη, κι έτσι δεν έχει άδικο ο Πρετεντέρης όταν τον ρωτάει με ποιες διαδικασίες αποφασίζει θεσμικά/θεμιτά η κοινωνία τι είναι δίκαιο και τι όχι, και ότι αν εξισώσουμε, σε μια "δημοκρατική" κοινωνία, την κρατική βία με την αντικρατική βία τότε καταλήγουμε στη "ζούγκλα", δηλ. στο νόμο του ισχυροτέρου. Η πλάκα είναι ότι γνωρίζουμε ποιος είναι ο ισχυρότερος, διαχρονικά... Το αντεπιχείρημα των νικηφόρων επαναστάσεων τρίζει συθέμελα, όταν δούμε πού κατέληξαν αυτές οι επαναστάσεις. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν το δεχτούμε, ισχύει μόνο για κοινωνίες χωρίς γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα (βλ. παρακάτω).

Ο παραλληλισμός με την αποποινικοποίηση της απεργίας είναι ενδιαφέρων. Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω τα ναρκωτικά, τις αμβλώσεις, τη μοιχεία κλπ. Ωστόσο για να συμπληρωθεί σωστά ο πίνακας, θα έπρεπε ο καθηγητής να προσθέσει ότι τον 19ο αιώνα δεν υπήρχε γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα σχεδόν πουθενά. Η διαφορά αυτή είναι θεμελιώδης, και εκ του πονηρού την ξέχασε κοτζάμ συνταγματολόγος. Φανταστείτε, ας πούμε, να γινόταν σε κάποια χώρα δημοψήφισμα, ελεύθερο και δημοκρατικό, και ν' απαγορευόταν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας. Το αποτέλεσμα αυτό δεν θα ήταν υπέρτερο του απεργιακού δικαιώματος; Θα ήταν, αφού θα είχε ψηφιστεί απ' όλους, και από τους εργαζόμενους, οι οποίοι πρώτα είναι πολίτες και έπειτα δυνητικοί απεργοί. Το να απαγορέψεις την αυτοκτονία δεν είναι αυταρχισμός;

Τα δημοκρατικά στοιχεία του αστικού καθεστώτος είναι πολύτιμα, και η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι όσοι προσπάθησαν να τα ξεπεράσουν και να τα φτάσουν σε υψηλότερο τάχα, κοινωνικό επίπεδο έστρωναν απλώς το δρόμο σε μια νέα τυραννία. Αποτελούν αυταξία που πρέπει να προστατεύεται και να _εμπλουτίζεται_ με στοιχεία κοινωνικής δημοκρατίας, χωρίς όμως ποτέ τα ίδια να θίγονται ή να τίθενται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, γιατί χωρίς αυτά...η Νέα Τυραννία ή το χάος.

Συμφωνώ όμως ότι χρειάζεται διάκριση μεταξύ διαφόρων μορφών βίας και "βίας". Σαφώς και το τσουβάλιασμα εντελώς ανόμοιων πραγμάτων (ενός πολιτικού φόνου, τραμπουκισμών, μιας μαχητικής διαδήλωσης, μιας κατάληψης) κάτω από τον όρο-μπαμπούλα "βία" αποτελεί όπλο της κρατικής πολεμικής (δεξιάς σήμερα, αριστερής ενδεχομένως αύριο). Όπως δεν συμφώνησα, παρεμπιπτόντως, με έναν τίτλο που κυκλοφόρησε εξ αριστερών, "η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική". Άλλο τσουβάλιασμα αυτό...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με όσα έγραψε ο Κώστας πιο πάνω. 

Προφανώς αυτοί που υπερασπίζονται τη βία που έχει "κοινωνική νομιμοποίηση" ενδεχομένως δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί πόσο μεγάλη "κοινωνική νομιμοποίηση" διαθέτει η βία εναντίον μεταναστών, ομοφυλόφιλων, μουσουλμάνων, Εβραίων, εγχρώμων και κάθε λογής "διαφορετικού" στη χώρα μας. Και κατά συνέπεια πόσο επικίνδυνα είναι αυτά που λέει ο κ. Κατρούγκαλος. Μάλλον ούτε ο ίδιος συνειδητοποιεί τις προεκτάσεις των ισχυρισμών του. Γιατί τι είπε στην πραγματικότητα; Ότι ουσιαστικά η βία ενίοτε δικαιολογείται επειδή και η κρατική εξουσία δεν είναι παρά βία. Και πότε δικαιολογείται κατά τον Κατρούγκαλο η μη κρατική βία; Όταν αυτός που την ασκεί θεωρεί πως έχει το δίκιο με το μέρος του! Τόσο απλά. Αρκεί, λοιπόν, να επικαλεστεί αυτή την υπέροχη θεωρία ένας χρυσαυγίτης για να έχει ένας φασίστας απρόσβλητο άλλοθι από έναν αριστερό. 

Επίσης έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ν' ακούς δια στόματος καθηγητή συνταγματολόγου την ερμηνεία πως όταν ορισμένοι ασκούν βία εφαρμόζουν το άρθρο 120 του συντάγματος με σκοπό να ακυρώσουν τελεσίδικες αποφάσεις της Δικαιοσύνης. Εδώ η επιστήμη αρχίζει να σηκώνει τα χέρα ψηλά. Και τα σηκώνει ακόμα ψηλότερα όταν ακούει πως η Κοινωνία (έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα με συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό πρόσημο; Και ποιο, άραγε; ) είναι αυτή που αποφασίζει το ποια βία είναι ανεκτή και αποδεκτή *και όχι το Σύνταγμα* το οποίο -όπως υποστηρίζει- υπερασπίζονται οι βίαιοι. Με άλλα λόγια, έσφαξα τη μάνα μου για να τη σώσω από βιασμό. Θεμιτό κι αυτό· αλλά την έσφαξες.
Τέλος, θα ήθελα ν' ακούσω ειλικρινά, τι πολιτικό πρόσημο θα έβαζε κάποιος με στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις δημοκρατικής αγωγής σε έναν άνθρωπο -και όχι τυχαίο, αλλά καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου και συνταγματολόγο- αν τον άκουγε να υποστηρίζει πως κάποιες ομάδες που ασκούν βία στο όνομα έχουν ισχυρότερη νομιμοποίηση για τον καθορισμό της μοίρας μιας χώρας από το εκλογικό της σώμα και τα αποτελέσματα των εθνικών εκλογών.

Όλ' αυτά πάντα αν μιλάμε για δημοκρατία. Αν μιλάμε για άλλα πράγματα, προφανώς αλλάζουν και οι όροι της συζήτησης.

ΥΓ. Προσωπικά χαίρομαι αφάνταστα και αναγαλλιάζει η ψυχή μου ξέροντας ότι κάποιοι από τους φασίστες είναι φυλακή και εύχομαι να τους ακολουθήσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι. Επίσης περιμένω να αποδοθούν τα προβλεπόμενα από το νόμο σε όσους και όποιους έκαψαν ζωντανούς τους ανθρώπους στη Μαρφίν.


----------



## anef (Oct 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> 3ον: Καλός ο ιστοριοκεντρικός σχετικισμός του Γ. Κατρούγκαλου, αλλά αυτό που του απάντησε ο Μιχελάκης (ναι, ο Μιχελάκης!) αφορά την ουσία: αν η "κοινωνία", την οποία θέσπισε κριτή ο Κατρούγκαλος, ψηφίζει 15, 35.... τοις εκατό Χρυσή Αυγή, αυτό σε τι δικαιώνει τη ΧΑ; Επιστρέφουμε έτσι στο πιο θεμελιώδες ζήτημα, της ύπαρξης ή μη αντικειμενικών ηθικών αξιών και απαξιών, το οποίο παραμένει αναπάντητο. Πιο πρακτικά: αν αύριο φασίστες φοιτητές γιαουρτώσουν/φυλακίσουν/.... τον καθηγητή Κατρούγκαλο σε μια ελληνική κοινωνία που θα έχει φέρει στην εξουσία τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ποια θα είναι η δική του αντίδραση και τι θα έχει να αντιτάξει σε δεξιούς καθηγητές συνταγματικού δικαίου, που τυχόν θα πούνε σε μιαν ανάλογη εκπομπή ότι, στον καιρό του Ισπανικού Λαϊκού Μετώπου, ή στον καιρό των Ευαγγελικών εδώ σ' εμάς, αυτοί θα ήταν με τους δεξιούς φοιτητές; Άρα ο σχετικισμός έχει διπλή κόψη, κι έτσι δεν έχει άδικο ο Πρετεντέρης όταν τον ρωτάει με ποιες διαδικασίες αποφασίζει θεσμικά/θεμιτά η κοινωνία τι είναι δίκαιο και τι όχι, και ότι αν εξισώσουμε, σε μια "δημοκρατική" κοινωνία, την κρατική βία με την αντικρατική βία τότε καταλήγουμε στη "ζούγκλα", δηλ. στο νόμο του ισχυροτέρου.



Με τον Κατρούγκαλο διαφωνώ κι εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο: η επίκληση της «κοινωνίας» _γενικά_, προφανώς μπορεί να έχει τις συνεπαγωγές που αναφέρεις (φασίστες φοιτητές κλπ.). Όμως, για τον ίδιο λόγο διαφωνώ και με την ερώτηση του Πρετεντέρη, με την οποία εσύ συμφωνείς. Τι θα πει «με ποιες διαδικασίες αποφασίζει θεσμικά/θεμιτά η _κοινωνία_ τι είναι δίκαιο και τι όχι...»; Ενιαία συμφέροντα έχει η «κοινωνία» για να αποφασίσει σαν σύνολο τι είναι δίκαιο και τι όχι; Στη σημερινή μας «δημοκρατία» του γενικού εκλογικού δικαιώματος έτσι γίνεται; Αποφασίζουμε όλοι μαζί κι αντάμα τι είναι δίκαιο και τι όχι επειδή ψηφίζουμε κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια, ή επιβάλλεται (με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους άμεσης ή έμμεσης βίας) το δίκαιο της κυρίαρχης τάξης; 



Costas said:


> Το αντεπιχείρημα των νικηφόρων επαναστάσεων τρίζει συθέμελα, όταν δούμε πού κατέληξαν αυτές οι επαναστάσεις.



Κάποιες απ' αυτές τις επαναστάσεις κατέληξαν -όχι χωρίς βία, φυσικά- στο «γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα» και στα «δημοκρατικά στοιχεία του αστικού καθεστώτος» που θεωρείς πολύτιμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2013)

...
Επειδή πολλοί αναβαπτίζονται σήμερα, όψιμα, στον καθαγιαστικό όπως νομίζουν αφορισμό της «βίας απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται»:

*Όταν ο Μ. Βορίδης καλούσε για βίαιη αντίσταση*

Επαναφέρουμε σήμερα βίντεο από εκδήλωση του φασιστικού περιοδικού Patria [τον Απρίλιο του 2011], στο οποίο ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, Μάκης Βορίδης, απορρίπτει κατηγορηματικά τη θεωρία της καταδίκης της βίας απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται. Μεγαλύτερη αξία όμως από τη δήλωση του κ.Βορίδη έχουν οι συμμετέχοντες στα πάνελ της εκδήλωσης, καθώς στο ρόλο των ομιλητών συναντούμε “μαζί” στελέχη της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, Χρυσαυγίτες και φυλακισμένους ακροδεξιούς για επιθέσεις σε μετανάστες και μέλη αντιρατσιστικών οργανώσεων.
[...]

Τώρα λένε: *Βορίδης: Σταθερή στάση απέναντι στην πολιτική βία*

Πολλά «μπουμπούκια» μαζεμένα, να σπέρνουν άνθη του κακού. 
Βάλε το λύκο μπιστικό, την αλεπού δραγάτη...


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2013)

Μα την _κοινωνία_ επικαλέστηκε ο Κατρούγκαλος, οπότε για την "κοινωνία" ρώτησε και ο Πρετ. τον Κατρούγκαλο. Τι το περίεργο; Στα λόγια του πάνω πάτησε. Δεν αγνοώ φυσικά ποιος είναι ο Πρετεντέρης (για μένα τουλάχιστον), ούτε ποιος είναι ο Μιχελάκης.

Σαν τη Ρώσικη και την Κινέζικη, ας πούμε, που ήταν υποτίθεται οι πιο ριζοσπαστικές, οι πιο προχωρημένες, οι πιο ταξικές, οι πιο προλεταριακές, οι πιο συνειδητές, οι μόνες ουσιαστικές; Ή μήπως σαν τις αστικοφιλελεύθερες, ή του Γκάντι (που δεν είχε και βία); Και όταν λέω αστικοφιλελεύθερες, εννοώ με αστικοφιλελεύθερους στόχους. Τι _στόχο_ είχαν οι επαναστάσεις αυτές; αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο, όχι το αν άσκησαν βία (εννοείται ότι επανάσταση σημαίνει βία, εκτός κι αν επικρατήσει αμέσως), η οποία άλλωστε είναι θεμιτή ενάντια σε αυταρχικά καθεστώτα. Είχαν σαν στόχο το γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα ή είχαν σαν στόχο μια διχτατορία του προλεταριάτου και άρα την κατάλυση των αστικών πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων (υπό το πρόσχημα της υπέρβασής τους);

Εν κατακλείδι: σε καθεστώτα με ένα μίνιμουμ αστικών ελευθεριών, η πολιτική βία είναι αδιέξοδη. Μόνο σαν σύμπτωμα σήψης και σαν δείχτης νοσηρότητας ενός καθεστώτος έχει αξία· έχει δηλ. αρνητική αξία, όχι θετική. Το σύμπτωμα το ανάγεις στα αίτια, ναι, το κατανοείς, και στη συνέχεια το καταστέλλεις και αίρεις τα αίτιά του, αλλά δεν το μυθοποιείς, δεν το υποστηρίζεις, δεν το χαϊδεύεις. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να ορίσουμε την πολιτική βία, τι συνιστά βία και τι όχι. Εκεί συμφωνώ με τον Κατρούγκαλο, το είπα και χτες.

Βεβαίως και οι κυρίαρχες ιδέες είναι οι ιδέες της εκάστοτε κυρίαρχης τάξης, είτε καπιταλιστικής είτε κομουνιστικής είτε άλλης, αλλά το θέμα είναι πώς τις ανταγωνίζεσαι, και πώς δε θα πετάξεις το μωρό μαζί με τ' απόνερα του λουτρού του. Επίσης, το αιώνιο πρόβλημα: η ανισότητα δεν έπεσε από τον ουρανό: η "κοινωνία" την έφτιαξε. Εκτός αν μας ψέκασαν εξωγήινοι κάπου στην παλαιολιθική ή στη νεολιθική εποχή. Σε όλη τη φύση υπάρχει ανισότητα, όπως και συνεργατικότητα.

Ποιος άλλος αυθεντικότερος τρόπος υπάρχει από τα δημοψηφίσματα και το γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα; Όπως εγώ δεν θέλω να με κλείσουν σ' ένα ψυχιατρείο (καπιταλιστικό ή κομουνιστικό) και να μου εξηγούν ότι αυτά που πιστεύω "μου τα υπαγόρευσαν άλλοι", έτσι και ο ψηφοφόρος δεν θέλει σώνει και καλά κάποιους διαφωτιστές που θα του εξηγήσουν ότι άγεται και φέρεται από επιτήδειους καναλάρχες/εργολάβους/εφοπλιστές/βιομηχάνους. Μπορεί να ξέρει πολύ καλά τι ψηφίζει και τι αποφασίζει, και ποιο κοινωνικό καθεστώς διαλέγει, και συνήθως όχι γιατί θεωρεί το υπάρχον καλό και δίκαιο αλλά γιατί δεν πιστεύει στο εφικτό ενός καλύτερου, είτε γιατί θεωρεί ότι οι αντίμαχες δυνάμεις είναι πολύ ισχυρές είτε γιατί θεωρεί όσους του τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια αγύρτες "σήκω συ να κάτσω γω" και λύκους με δορά προβάτου, είτε και τα δύο. Άρα ό,τι και να πεις, καλύτερη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία από τη δημοψηφισματική και την καθολική εκλογική δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Όσο κι αν το γελοιοποίησε η Ρόζα ("αυτοί οι κύριοι νομίζουν ότι μια σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση γίνεται με ψηφοφορία στο κοινοβούλιο"), τελικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος έγκυρος δημοκρατικός τρόπος από την πειθώ, και μάλιστα μέσα σε συνθήκες ποδηγέτησης της κοινής γνώμης από οργανωμένα συμφέροντα, δηλ. μια πειθώ ενάντια στο ρεύμα. Εννοείται ότι καμιά άρχουσα τάξη δεν πρόκειται να δεχτεί την εκθρόνισή της δια της πολιτικής δημοκρατικής οδού. Θα χρησιμοποιήσει τα όπλα, αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## rogne (Oct 17, 2013)

Διασύνδεση νημάτων, μέσω Καβάφη: μακάρι να είχα βρει το "Επέστρεφε", αλλά βρήκα, αλίμονο, μόνο αυτό...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2013)

Να φέρουμε και ολόκληρο το ποίημα του Καβάφη εδώ:


*Εν μεγάλη Eλληνική αποικία, 200 π.X. *
Ότι τα πράγματα δεν βαίνουν κατ’ ευχήν στην Aποικία
δεν μέν’ η ελαχίστη αμφιβολία,
και μ’ όλο που οπωσούν τραβούμ’ εμπρός,
ίσως, καθώς νομίζουν ουκ ολίγοι, να έφθασε ο καιρός
να φέρουμε Πολιτικό Aναμορφωτή.

Όμως το πρόσκομμα κ’ η δυσκολία
είναι που κάμνουνε μια ιστορία
μεγάλη κάθε πράγμα οι Aναμορφωταί
αυτοί. (Ευτύχημα θα ήταν αν ποτέ
δεν τους χρειάζονταν κανείς.) Για κάθε τι,
για το παραμικρό ρωτούνε κ’ εξετάζουν,
κ’ ευθύς στον νου τους ριζικές μεταρρυθμίσεις βάζουν,
με την απαίτησι να εκτελεσθούν άνευ αναβολής.

Έχουνε και μια κλίσι στες θυσίες.
Παραιτηθείτε από την κτήσιν σας εκείνη·
η κατοχή σας είν’ επισφαλής:
η τέτοιες κτήσεις ακριβώς βλάπτουν τες Aποικίες.
Παραιτηθείτε από την πρόσοδον αυτή,
κι από την άλληνα την συναφή,
κι από την τρίτη τούτην: ως συνέπεια φυσική·
είναι μεν ουσιώδεις, αλλά τί να γίνει;
σας δημιουργούν μια επιβλαβή ευθύνη.

Κι όσο στον έλεγχό τους προχωρούνε,
βρίσκουν και βρίσκουν περιττά, και να παυθούν ζητούνε·
πράγματα που όμως δύσκολα τα καταργεί κανείς.

Κι όταν, με το καλό, τελειώσουνε την εργασία,
κι ορίσαντες και περικόψαντες το παν λεπτομερώς,
απέλθουν, παίρνοντας και την δικαία μισθοδοσία,
να δούμε τι απομένει πια, μετά
τόση δεινότητα χειρουργική.—

Ίσως δεν έφθασεν ακόμη ο καιρός.
*Να μη βιαζόμεθα· είν’ επικίνδυνον πράγμα η βία.*
Τα πρόωρα μέτρα φέρνουν μεταμέλεια.
Έχει άτοπα πολλά, βεβαίως και δυστυχώς, η Aποικία.
Όμως υπάρχει τι το ανθρώπινον χωρίς ατέλεια;
Και τέλος πάντων, να, τραβούμ’ εμπρός. ​




Όσο για τον Πιτσιρίκο, πράγματι, φαίνεται όλο και κάτι να ξέρει από τη βία που δεν είναι βιασύνη:


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει πώς θα ήθελα να καταπιαστώ με το θέμα. Είδα ότι ο Σαραντάκος το έχει πιάσει από χίλιες μεριές:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/cavafy-sliced/


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι επειδή είμαστε μέλη συντηρητικής ως προς τους νεοτερισμούς κοινωνίας, η πιο αναμενόμενη αντίδραση είναι η αρνητική κριτική. Θα μου άρεσε πάντως αν είχαν επιλέξει τα χιουμοριστικά που προτείνονται στο σαρανταμπλόγκ. Γιατί δεν έχουμε ανάγκη βαθυστόχαστα και μυστηριώδη ή φιλοσοφικά, χιουμοριστικά έχουμε ανάγκη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

SBE, συχνά συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις (και δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να ανησυχώ γι' αυτό). Αλλά νομίζω ότι σπάνια έχω συμφωνήσει τόσο πολύ μαζί σου. Το λέω κυρίως επειδή δεν μπορούσα να αποφασίσω ποια ήταν ακριβώς η γνώμη μου για όλα αυτά. Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι: ότι το υπόγειο και διαβρωτικό χιούμορ του Καβάφη βρίσκει πραγματικά τη θέση που του αξίζει στον επιλεωφόρειο σχολιασμό των συγκοινωνιών αλλά και της κοινωνίας μας ολόκληρης. Άλλωστε, για να γίνουμε ικανότεροι στο να αντιμετωπίσουμε όσα μας περιμένουν στις προσεχείς δεκαετίες, τι πιο ταιριαστό από το «να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος»;

Αντιγράφω λοιπόν τους καβαφικούς στίχους που κατά τη γνώμη του αναρτήσαντος προσφέρονται για να γραφτούν είτε πάνω σε λεωφορεία είτε σε στάσεις λεωφορείων. Τα σχόλια είναι δικά του.

1. Είναι κι αυτή μια στάσις. Νοιώθεται. (στις στάσεις)
2. Στους δρόμους θα γυρνάς τους ίδιους (…) Για τα αλλού — μη ελπίζεις
3. Να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος
4. Το φθάσιμον εκεί είν' ο προορισμός σου
5. Μα πάντα κάτι βγαίνει και μας σταματά [αυτό μπορεί να βγαίνει όταν συναντούν π.χ. πορεία ή διαδήλωση]
6. Εδώ ας σταθώ [αυτό μπαίνει σε παλιά λεωφορεία]
7. Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με
8. Δώδεκα και μισή. Πώς πέρασεν η ώρα [κι αυτό για στάσεις]
9. Εδώ που έφθασες, λίγο δεν είναι [πάει παντού, σε στάσεις, λεωφορεία κλπ.]


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι ποιοι θα αντιληφθούν το λεπτό χιούμορ του συνδυασμού.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2013)

Δε χρειάζεται να υποτιμούμε τους θεατές- αναγνώστες. 
Κάποιοι θα το αντιληφθούν. 
Κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.tanea.gr/news/culture/ar...epikindyno-pragma-h-bia-opoy-exei-anarththei/


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2013)

Πώς ξεκίνησε το θέμα για την Χρυσή Αυγή και τον ΟΣΦΠ. (Πηγή: aek365).


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ/ούμε. Το άρθρο του Σχεδίου-Β αναφέρεται στην εφημερίδα Γαύρος, και κατά σύμπτωση πέφτει απίκο με την εκδικητική απόλυση εργαζομένου και μέλους του ΣΜΕΔ από αυτήν (ΣΜΕΔ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι νεοναζί:











Απλά αν υπήρχαν οι ναζί θα αγωνίζονταν μαζί, για κάτι σαν αυτό που ακολούθησε την δημοκρατία της Βαϊμάρης. Παρεξηγημένα τα παιδιά. Τις συγγνώμες μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2013)

"Made in Greece" Σεμίνα Διγενή - 1993 (Video - Παρελθόν Χρυσής Αυγής - Νεοναζί στην Ελλάδα του '90)
Ένα πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βίντεο. Ακριβώς είκοσι χρόνια μετά είχαμε μαζικές νεφελοπτώσεις μεγαλοδημοσιογράφων.

Έδιτ: Πάντως τότε, στα "άγρια", περιθωριακά και άγουρα ακόμα χρόνια αυτών των μορφωμάτων, τα μέλη έβγαιναν και δήλωναν με περηφάνεια ότι τους τιμάει ο όρος ναζιστής ή φασίστας, και ότι θα τους προσέβαλλε ο χαρακτηρισμός δημοκράτης ή μαρξιστής. Ενώ όταν μπήκε στα σαλόνια η Χ.Α. έγιναν απλά εθνικιστές, τα πουλάκια μου. Γι΄αυτό και όσοι τους θυμόμαστε από πιτσιρίκια στα αλά παλαιά τους μας έπιανε τεταρταίος πυρετός απ' τα νεύρα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2013)

Μα και τότε έβαλλαν κατά της εκκλησίας και τέτοια, εσχάτως έχουν γίνει και χριστιανοί, να έχουν και πέραση στις γιαγιάδες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2013)

Έτσι! Ζω για να δω τον Καιάδα παπαδοπαίδι! Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι! Ζω για να δω τον Καιάδα παπαδοπαίδι! Χαχαχαχα!



Καλά, τον Καιάδα μπορεί να μη τον δεις, αλλά πληκτρολόγησε, ξερωγώ, _χρυσαυγίτες στη λιτανεία_ και θα δεις τι μπαχτσέ έχεις να μαζέψεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2014)

Η απάντηση των Μαχόμενων Λαϊκών Επαναστατικών Δυνάμεων σχετικά με τις αντιδράσεις της δολοφονίας των χρυσαυγιτών στο Νέο Ηράκλειο:
https://athens.indymedia.org/local/webcast/uploads/apantiseisnz8bua.pdf

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να πω εδώ ήταν ότι μετά τη δολοφονία Φύσσα, οι της ΧΑ φάνηκαν επιτέλους στο κοινό ως μπράβοι και δολοφόνοι. Μετά τη δολοφονία στο Ν. Ηράκλειο, έγιναν ξαφνικά «τα παιδιά», κάποια από τα οποία «χάθηκαν άδικα».


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2014)

Πες μου να μη χάσω την ώρα μου να το διαβάσω αν είναι στο πλαίσιο «Λιγότερο θα κλάψουμε για τον χρυσαυγίτη απ' όσο για τα δικά μας παιδιά» (που διάβασα κάπου εκείνες τις ημέρες από κάποιον που είναι συγγραφέας, νομίζω) ή «Καλύτεροι οι δικοί μας δολοφόνοι από τους δικούς τους», πράγματα που, ακόμα κι αν τα σκεφτείς, καλύτερα να μην τα λες.


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2014)

Όχι. Είναι πιο θεωρητικό. Πώς τολμάτε να βάζετε την ανθρώπινη ζωή «ως αυταξία» πάνω από την επανάσταση;


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2014)

Βασικά κάνουν τον γνωστό κυκλικό συλλογισμό: "δεν ανεβάσαμε εμείς τον πήχη της βίας, το καθεστώς τον ανέβασε κι εμείς απλώς ακολουθούμε. Όσοι μας κατηγορούν ότι ανεβάσαμε τον πήχη της βίας σε επίπεδα προεμφυλίου προδίδονται ότι απλώς νοσταλγούν την εποχή της ταξικής ειρήνης, την οποία εμείς βδελυσσόμαστε". Άρα από τη μια δεν ευθυνόμαστε εμείς αλλά από την άλλη η νέα αυτή οξυμένη κατάσταση είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ονειρευόμαστε, και έτσι πρέπει να είναι εφόσον δηλώνουμε επαναστάτες. Και σε αυτό στριμώχνουν όλους όσους για λόγους ψυχολογικούς και δημαγωγικούς δεν τολμούν να αποκηρύξουν τη βία, ενώ στην πράξη δεν την ασκούν ούτε έχουν σκοπό να την ασκήσουν την κρίσιμη στιγμή. Αυτό είναι πάντα το ισχυρό σημείο του ακραίου: πιστεύει αυτό που λέει κι είναι έτοιμος να το κάνει πράξη, ενώ οι άλλοι ομοϊδεάτες απλώς φλυαρούν και κατά περίπτωση χειροκροτούν ή καταδικάζουν τα...παλικάρια. Κραδαίνει δε ο ακραίος τα ιερά κείμενα (αν υπάρχουν) και τις παλιές αγνές παραδόσεις του κινήματος απέναντι στους περιδεείς "φιλελεύθερους" και "μετριοπαθείς" οι οποίοι δεν πιστεύουν μεν πια σ' αυτά τα κείμενα και τις παραδόσεις αλλά δεν έχουν και το θάρρος να τις αποκηρύξουν...Το βλέπουμε και στις σημερινές θρησκείες αυτό, με τις συγκρούσεις ανάμεσα στους παραδοσιοκράτες και τους μοντέρνους. Πώς να επιχειρηματολογήσεις π.χ. ως χριστιανός υπέρ της αποδοχής της ομοφυλοφιλίας όταν δεν τολμάς να αρνηθείς ανοιχτά και δημόσια το θεόπνευστο της Αγίας Γραφής; Θα σε στριμώξει ο ταλιμπάνης μ' ένα τσιτάτο της Βίβλου. Κάπως έτσι και με τη βία:

Και για όσους πιστεύουν πως "το αίμα δεν απαντιέται με αίμα" όπως έγραψαν κάποιοι, καλά θα κάνουν να μην συμμετέχουν ξανά σε πορείες που γίνονται για νεκρούς δικούς μας και που κυριαρχεί το σύνθημα "το αίμα κυλάει εκδίκηση ζητάει" και να μην ξεστομίσουν ξανά μεγαλοστομίες όπως "τσακίστε τους φασίστες" ή "κρεμάλα" και "θάνατος στους φασίστες", να μην φωνάζουν συνθήματα που αναφέρονται στο '40. Γιατί η αμετροέπεια στην πολιτική δεν είναι μόνο βλακώδες συνήθεια αυτών που επιμένουν να παραμένουν σε νηπιακή πολιτικά ηλικία, αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνη.

Τα "συνθήματα που αναφέρονται στο '40" υποθέτω πως είναι το γνωστό "ΕΑΜ, ΕΛΑΣ, Μελιγαλάς". Τα ελληνικά του/της είναι μια χαρά, παρά αυτό το "βλακώδες συνήθεια".

Οι τελευταίες σελίδες εξηγούν και το σκεπτικό τους για την αναφορά στην ΟΠΛΑ. Με δυο λόγια, παραμένοντας αναρχικοί (αναφέρονται εκτενώς στα της διαμάχης Μαρξ-Μπακούνιν) αναγνωρίζουν το "αντικειμενικό γεγονός" ότι το επαναστατικό κίνημα στην Ελλάδα το 1931-1956 εκπροσωπήθηκε από το σταλινικό ΚΚΕ, και άρα αφού ξεσκαρτάρουν αυτή την πλευρά, κρατούν το υπόλοιπο: τους αγώνες, τις προθέσεις, τα βάσανα, τις θυσίες, και τα καλά έργα του σταλινισμού καθώς βέβαια και των αγωνιστών που δεν ήταν αναγκαστικά σταλινικοί ή ίσως ούτε καν αριστεροί, όπως λένε (τα παχιά δικά μου):

Στην Ελλάδα όταν μιλάμε για το παρελθόν, για το εργατικό και επαναστατικό κίνημα, μιλάμε για το κομμουνιστικής προελεύσεως επαναστατικό κίνημα και κυρίως για το ΚΚΕ. Θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε, αυτό είναι ένα αντικειμενικά ιστορικό γεγονός και δεν αλλάζει. Το γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ υπήρξε μετά το 1931 ένα κόμμα εξολοκλήρου ελεγχόμενο από τον Στάλιν και την Κομιντέρν, είναι ένα αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός. Το γεγονός ότι η Εθνική Αντίσταση, το ΕΑΜ-ΕΛΑΣ ήταν ελεγχόμενο από το σταλινικό ΚΚΕ είναι επίσης ένα αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός, όπως το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον Δημοκρατικό Στρατό. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι όσοι συμμετείχαν στο ΕΑΜ-ΕΛΑΣ, όσοι συμμετείχαν στην ΕΠΟΝ, όσοι υπήρξαν αντάρτες, όσοι πολέμησαν τους Ιταλούς, την Βέρμαχτ, τους προδότες, τους χίτες, τους ταγματασφαλίτες και τους γερμανοτσολιάδες, όσοι συμμετείχαν στην *επανάσταση* του 1946-49 ότι ήταν σταλινικοί. Πολλοί δεν ήταν καν αριστεροί. Ο πολιτικός φορέας που ηγεμόνευσε στο λαϊκό και επαναστατικό κίνημα εκείνης της εποχής ήταν το σταλινικό ΚΚΕ. Το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαστε μαρξιστές αλλά αναρχικοί, δεν σημαίνει ότι για λόγους ιδεολογικής καθαρότητας θα πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια της ιστορίας μια ολόκληρη γενιά που πολέμησε τον φασισμό με τα όπλα, που πέρασε δια πυρός και σιδήρου στα εκτελεστικά αποσπάσματα, στις φυλακές, στην Μακρόνησο και στα ξερονήσια μόνο και μόνο γιατί βρισκόταν κάτω από τις εντολές των σταλινικών. Δεν θα πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια της ιστορίας μια ολόκληρη γενιά που την γενναιότητά της δεν μπορεί όχι να την φτάσει, ούτε να την διανοηθεί η θρασυδειλία αυτών των ξεφτιλισμένων που λένε ότι είναι αναρχικοί, που θεωρούν την εκτέλεση των δύο νεοναζί από τις Μαχόμενες Λαϊκές Επαναστατικές Δυνάμεις ως προβοκάτσια και ως πράξη σκοτεινή. Και επειδή η ΟΠΛΑ είναι ένα ζήτημα ταμπού αφού επρόκειτο για μια οργάνωση που έχει εκκαθαρίσει με εντολές της σταλινικής ηγεσίας αρχειομαρξιστές, τροτσκιστές και κάποιους αναρχικούς, έχουμε να πούμε το εξής: Όσοι ήταν μέλη της ΟΠΛΑ ήταν και μέλη του ΕΑΜ και του ΕΛΑΣ στην Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη και γίνονταν και κοινές αντάρτικες επιχειρήσεις. Πολλοί λανθασμένα εξοβελίζουν την ΟΠΛΑ σαν να μην είναι τμήμα του ΕΑΜ, σαν μην είναι τμήμα του τότε λαϊκού και επαναστατικού κινήματος. Παρά τα εγκλήματα αυτά, των εκκαθαρίσεων των αριστερών αντιπάλων της σταλινικής ηγεσίας του ΚΚΕ, η δράση της ΟΠΛΑ αφορούσε την εκτέλεση προδοτών και εχθρών του λαού, εχθρών του αντιστασιακού κινήματος του ΕΑΜ, μελών της Χ, μελών των ταγμάτων ασφαλείας και ανδρών της Ειδικής Ασφάλειας, ενός μηχανισμού που είχε φτιάξει ο Μανιαδάκης υπουργός Ασφαλείας του Μεταξά, μηχανισμό που επανίδρυσε η κατοχική κυβέρνηση Ράλλη το 1943 μαζί με τα τάγματα ασφαλείας για την καταπολέμηση του κομμουνισμού και του ΕΑΜικού κινήματος. Και αυτό το κομμάτι της δράσης της ΟΠΛΑ είναι ένα ιστορικά αντικειμενικό γεγονός και αυτό επικαλεστήκαμε. Η ΟΠΛΑ ήταν η πρώτη οργάνωση αντάρτικου πόλης στην Ελλάδα και από τις πρώτες παγκοσμίως με δράση στην Αθήνα, την Θεσσαλονίκη και αλλού και ως τέτοια, ως μέρος του λαϊκού επαναστατικού κινήματος εκείνης της εποχής μνημονεύεται. Η ιστορική αναφορά στις παραδόσεις του λαϊκού και επαναστατικού κινήματος δεν σημαίνει ιδεολογική ή άλλου είδους ταύτιση.

Και για τη σχέση ΚΚΕ και Βελουχιώτη:

Ο ΕΛΑΣ ο οποίος στο τέλος της κατοχής ήταν ένας στρατός 50000 μαχητών, δημιουργήθηκε από την επιμονή κυρίως ενός αγωνιστή, του Άρη Βελουχιώτη, ο οποίος παρά τις επιφυλάξεις της ηγεσίας του ΚΚΕ που ήθελε περισσότερο έναν αγώνα στις πόλεις με μαζικές διαδηλώσεις, δημιούργησε τον αρχικό πυρήνα ενός αντάρτικου στρατού αποτελούμενου από χωρικούς (ταξικά ύποπτους για τους ορθόδοξους μαρξιστές), εμπνεόμενος από τον τρόπο δράσης των ληστών των βουνών. Ο αρχικός αντάρτικος πυρήνας του ΕΛΑΣ που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1942 στην Δομνίστα της Ευρυτανίας, αποτελείτο από μια ντουζίνα αντάρτες. Αυτή η χούφτα των αγωνιστών είναι μέρος του μαζικού κινήματος ή όχι; Για να γίνει κάτι μαζικό, προϋποθέτει πρώτα τους λίγους που θα πάρουν την πρωτοβουλία. Για να γίνει ο ΕΛΑΣ ένας στρατός 50000 μαχητών, έπρεπε να υπάρξουν πρώτα αυτοί οι λίγοι που σε αντίθεση με ό,τι πίστευε η κομματική ηγεσία τόλμησε και έκανε την αρχή αυτού που έχει μείνει ως ένα από τα σημαντικότερα αν όχι το σημαντικότερο γεγονός της σύγχρονης ελληνικής ιστορίας και αυτό είναι υποκρισία να μην το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος και ας μην είναι κομμουνιστής.
Ο αγωνιστής αυτός, ο Βελουχιώτης, στον οποίο οφείλει ο λαός μας το επίτευγμα της δημιουργίας του μαζικού αντάρτικου στρατού, του ΕΛΑΣ, και το ΚΚΕ του οφείλει ακόμα και τις ψήφους που παίρνει μέχρι σήμερα, κατηγορήθηκε στο τέλος ως προβοκάτορας (...)

Γενικά, είναι ένα κείμενο που φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση τους ντεμέκ οπαδούς της επαναστατικής βίας (όσο ντεμέκ είναι ο μη χιλιαστής κληρικός που όμως επιμένει πως η Δευτέρα Παρουσία θα έρθει, αλλά όχι σήμερα-αύριο...). Γι' αυτούς σημασία έχει η ένοπλη δράση. Το να πάρεις π.χ. τα όπλα το '46-'49 ονειρευόμενος ένα σταλινικό καθεστώς είναι επανάσταση που αυτοί ως αναρχικοί δεν την απορρίπτουν, γιατί δεν είναι φετιχιστές της ιδεολογικής καθαρότητας. Ας πάρουμε τα όπλα ενάντια στο καθεστώς, τα υπόλοιπα είναι λεπτομέρειες.

Μου άρεσε το εξής σημείο:

Ή η “αποκρουστικότητα της εκτέλεσης” όπως είπαν κάποιοι, λόγω της προβολής του βίντεο που χρυσαυγίτες έδωσαν στη δημοσιότητα για τους δικούς τους λόγους; Μήπως υπάρχουν πολιτικές εκτελέσεις -στην ιστορία του εγχώριου αντάρτικου είχαμε αρκετές τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες- πιο...ουμανιστικές επειδή δεν έτυχε να παιχτούν στην τηλεόραση; 

Κανονικά θα περίμενε κανείς να κοιτάξουν να σκοτώσουν τους δολοφόνους του Φύσσα, αλλά όπως λένε στην ανάλυσή τους, θεωρούν ότι οι εκτελέσεις τους φόβισαν εν γένει τους ναζιστές και τους έκαναν να λουφάξουν καθότι θρασύδειλοι, και άρα θεωρούν ότι πέτυχαν το στόχο τους, ο οποίος είναι η πολιτική απάντηση και όχι η προσωπική τιμωρία: όποιος είναι οργανωμένος χρυσαυγίτης αξίζει να πεθάνει το ίδιο όσο και ο Ρουπακιάς. Το ότι η ΧΑ ξανανέβασε τα ποσοστά της θεωρούν ότι απλώς αντικατοπτρίζει το ότι "η παγιωμένη θέση κάποιων χιλιάδων στην Ελλάδα να ψηφίζουν Χρυσή Αυγή ακόμα και μετά την δολοφονία Φύσσα, είναι η ρητή ομολογία της ταύτισής τους με το νεοφασιστικό φαινόμενο." (...) Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν κάποιες χιλιάδες στην Ελλάδα που πολιτικά έχουν στρατευτεί στο φασιστικό μέτωπο και αυτούς όσο και να χτυπιέται κάποιος, δεν τους παίρνει μαζί του. Αντιθέτως είναι αυτοί που υπό άλλες συνθήκες με μια Χρυσή Αυγή δυνατή και αλώβητη, θα στήριζαν ή και θα συμμετείχαν ακόμη στην διαδικασία των εκκαθαρίσεων του εσωτερικού εχθρού, θα "ακόνιζαν τις ξιφολόγχες στα πεζοδρόμια" παρέα με τους οργανωμένους χρυσαυγίτες.

Κατά τα άλλα η θεωρία των δύο άκρων είναι "ανιστόρητη"· όχι άκυρη και εμπρηστική και εμφυλιοπολεμική σε σχέση με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αλλά γενικά "ανιστόρητη"...


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2014)

Και να δεις που τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει σπάσει ένα ταμπού και γίνεται της μόδας η ΟΠΛΑ (βλ. εδώ και εδώ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2014)

Ιστοριογραφικά ευπρόσδεκτο, θα έλεγα· τα ταμπού δεν έχουν νόημα. Έχεις διαβάσει κανένα απ' τα δύο;


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2014)

Το πρώτο. Εξαιρετικό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Εξαιρετικό και το ποστ. Και το νήμα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κατατεθεί αυτό. Τους αποτάσσονται και οι παγανιστές!

ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΗ ΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ «ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ»

Δελτίο Τύπου 280 / 13.11. «2013»

Με μεγάλη λύπη μας για το χαμηλό επίπεδο στο οποίο έχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια εκπέσει η εν Ελλάδι δημοσιογραφία, το Ύπατο Συμβούλιο των Ελλήνων Εθνικών, ο φορέας της Ελληνικής Εθνικής Θρησκείας, κατέθεσε σήμερα αγωγή κατά του τηλεοπτικού σταθμού «ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ», καθώς και 5 δημοσιογράφων του (του γενικού Διευθυντή, του Γενικού Διευθυντή Ειδήσεων και Ενημέρωσης, του Διευθυντή Ειδήσεων και δύο δημοσιογράφων του αστυνομικού ρεπορτάζ).

Στα κεντρικά του δελτία ειδήσεων της 22ας Αυγούστου και 6ης Οκτωβρίου του τρέχοντος έτους, ο εν λόγω τηλεοπτικός σταθμός, ιδιοποιήθηκε ένα δημοσιευμένο βίντεό μας με εμφανέστατο το διακριτικό σήμα της ιστοσελίδας μας «ysee.gr», και προέβαλε από αυτό στιγμιότυπα μιας ιεροπραξίας μας, την στιγμή που, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, γινόταν αναφορά σε συλλήψεις μελών του κόμματος «Χρυσή Αυγή», δημιουργώντας την εντύπωση στους τηλεθεατές ότι η Ελληνική Εθνική Θρησκεία και το Ύπατο Συμβούλιο των Ελλήνων Εθνικών σχετίζονται ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, ταυτίζονται, με την ιδεολογία, τις πρακτικές και τις εν γένει δραστηριότητες του πιο πάνω κόμματος.
(.....)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Costas said:


> οι παγανιστές


τσ, τσ, "έλληνες εθνικοί" λέμε. Πιπέρι στο στόμα. 

Και για να ολοκληρώσετε τις γνώσεις σας, δεν λέμε "δωδεκαθεϊσμός", "ελληνική θρησκεία" λέμε. Δικαίωμα στον αυτοπροσδιορισμό - και είμαι η τελευταία που θα τους το αρνηθώ.



mod's note: η συνέχεια στο νήμα *Έλληνες εθνικοί ή παγανιστές; Και πώς αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά;*


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2014)

Συγνώμη που μπαίνω σφήνα, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου άλλη είδηση θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί --το ότι ο σιχαμερός ιός μεταλλάσσεται ήδη και ετοιμάζεται για νέα επιμόλυνση:
Αλλάζει όνομα στο κόμμα και κατεβαίνει για Δήμαρχος Αθήνας με νέο συνδυασμό, ο Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης σύμφωνα με φήμες που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2014)

Πράγμα που θα πρέπει να προβληματίσει όλα τα κόμματα που θα κατεβάσουν υποψηφίους στο Δήμο της Αθήνας, γιατί θα ήταν καλό να μην υπάρχει μεγάλη διάσπαση στους υποψηφίους των άλλων κομμάτων (φρούδες ελπίδες, βέβαια).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Αυτό πρέπει να μπει στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα γιατί μυρίζομαι epic fail. Αυτές οι διασπάσεις και αλλαγές κομμάτων ποτέ δεν οδήγησαν σε κάτι καλό. Οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ θα το δουν σαν αδυναμία του κόμματος να μείνει ενωμένο και εγκατάλειψη των φυλακισμένων στην μοίρα τους. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ο Κασιδιάρης έχει μόνο να χάσει, πιστεύω (κι ελπίζω).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

Προφυλακίστηκε η «αγανακτισμένη κάτοικος Αγίου Παντελεήμονα»: Προφυλακιστέα η Θέμις Σκορδέλη


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2014)

Περίεργο, χτες διάβαζα πως αναβλήθηκε για 8η φορά η δίκη της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Προφυλακίστηκε η «αγανακτισμένη κάτοικος Αγίου Παντελεήμονα»: Προφυλακιστέα η Θέμις Σκορδέλη



Επιτέλους. Και καλή καταδίκη.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

Α, και: Μερική περικοπή αποζημίωσης στην Ελένη Ζαρούλια, για το "αληταράς".

Κώστα, την είδηση την αναφέρουν πολλές εφημερίδες - εξάλλου νομίζω ότι σήμερα πήγε στο αυτόφωρο. Μήπως ήθελε να γράψει αυτός που διάβαζες ότι η συγκεκριμένη είχε σκοπό να ζητήσει ξανά αναβολή και δεν του βγήκε;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2014)

Με ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς παρουσιάστηκε η υποψηφιότητα εν ενεργεία αστυνομικού για την Περιφέρεια Κρήτης


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Με ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς παρουσιάστηκε η υποψηφιότητα εν ενεργεία αστυνομικού για την Περιφέρεια Κρήτης


Το πιο διασκεδαστικό είναι τα γκρίκλις με τα οποία γράφουν σχεδόν πάντοτε (εκτός από τα κεφαλαία) οι φίλοι και οπαδοί που σχολιάζουν τα άρθρα. Αυτοί που κόπτονται για τη γλώσσα και την Ιστορία, μηχέ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2014)

Οι οποίοι, παρεμπ, έχουν πολλή πλάκα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα τα μηνύματα γράφονται από μία ΙΡ, άντε το πολύ δύο. Και επαναλαμβάνονται και σε διάφορα άρθρα, αραιά αραιά για να φαίνονται πολλοί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2014)

Είστε κακές. Η ΧΑ έχει πολλούς φίλους και οπαδούς. Απλώς είναι καναδυό που ξέρουν να γράφουν σε κομπιούτερ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Απλώς είναι καναδυό που ξέρουν να γράφουν σε κομπιούτερ.


Από τους πεντέξι που ξέρουν να γράφουν. Οπουδήποτε, όπως. Εξαιρώντας βέβαια τα ηχομιμητικά γρυλίσματα. Σ' αυτά διαπρέπουν, όπως και στα σταυρίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

Αμετανόητος και προκλητικός ο δολοφόνος του Παύλου Φύσσα


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

Όσοι σκαρφαλώνουν σε πλάτες χρυσαυγιτών για να ψηλώσουν, να προσέξουν να μην πέσουν και φάνε τα μούτρα τους.

(Προειδοποίηση προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Αμετανόητος και προκλητικός ο δολοφόνος του Παύλου Φύσσα



Υπάρχει κανένας δολοφόνος ποτέ που δεν είναι δημοσιογραφικό κλισέ;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2014)

"Σου έστειλα ρεμίξ. Έχουμε πόλεμο. Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τη μάχη. Τα ΜΜΕ μας πολεμάνε. Αλλά εμείς όρθιοι. Τη Τρίτη χτύπησα με το αμάξι έναν Πακιστανό και τον παράτησα. Την ώρα που έψαχνε στα σκουπίδια το βράδυ".​
Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...hi-tin-triti-htupisa-pakistano/#ixzz2yPbvyzUW

Πήγα να γράψω «σκουλήκια» και μετά σκέφτηκα πως όχι, δεν υπάρχει λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Το 12λεπτο ρεπορτάζ για τη Χρυσή Αυγή από τη δημοσιογράφο Allison Langdon για την εκπομπή 60 Minutes του αυστραλιανού καναλιού Nine:

http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/stories/8828189/greek-tragedy-the-rise-of-europes-neo-nazis


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Ελπίζω το επόμενο αποκαλυπτικό ρεπορτάζ να είναι ζωντανά, από το κανάλι του Ολύμπου. Mons.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2014)

Ισόβια στους δύο κατηγορούμενους για τη δολοφονία του Σαχτζάτ Λουκμάν


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2014)

Πάσχα σήμερα, αβγά τρώμε, για Χρυσά Αβγά μιλάμε, ας ρίξουμε και καμιά πορδή, να ξεβάψουν:

Hitler has only got one ball
Göring has two but very small
Himmler has something sim’lar
but doctor Goebbels has no balls at all

(στο γνωστό χαβά του Colonel Bogey March)

[ιστορικά ανακριβές, βέβαια: είχαν παιδιά, μάλιστα ο δόκτωρ είχε καμιά δεκαριά, άσχετα αν τα εκτέλεσε]


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2014)

Ρατσιστική καλοσύνη, του Αντρέα Πετρουλάκη.
[...]
Την ίδια στιγμή που ψήφιζαν υπέρ αυτού που τους έμοιαζε, έδιναν ψήφο αδιαφορίας και αναλγησίας εναντίον αυτών που δεν τους έμοιαζαν. Αυτό δηλαδή που είναι ο ρατσισμός. Η ευαισθησία τους για τα παιδιά του Μπούκουρα ήταν αναισθησία για τα παιδιά των μεταναστών που γυρνούν σπίτι με χαραγμένες πλάτες και ανοιγμένα κεφάλια. Το ράγισμα της ψυχής τους στα δάκρυα του χρυσαυγίτη ήταν παγερή αποστασιοποίηση από τα αίματα στην κοιλιά του δύστυχου παιδιού από το Μπαγκλαντές. Ο συναισθηματικός τους πλούτος που ξεχείλισε στο Κοινοβούλιο και στα κανάλια ήταν κλεμμένος από παράγκες στην Κόρινθο. Η ψυχική τους γενναιοδωρία προς τον όμοιό τους που κατέρρεε είναι μικροψυχία για τους εκατοντάδες διαφορετικούς από την Αίγυπτο, το Μπαγκλαντές, το Πακιστάν, το Αφγανιστάν που κατέρρεαν από τους σιδερολοστούς και τα μαχαιρώματα των συντρόφων του συναδέλφου τους. Η γροθιά στο στομάχι που ένιωσαν από το μελόδραμα του υπόδικου ήταν λήθη για το μαχαίρι στο στομάχι του Φύσσα.
[...]​


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2014)

Υπερβολές. Κι εγώ όταν είδα το κλιπάκι με το σώου σκέφτηκα ω, τον κακομοίρη. Μετά θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με αυτόν που σκότωσε τους γονείς του και ζητούσε από το δικαστήριο να τον λυπηθεί γιατί ήταν ορφανός. Και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι έβλεπα τον μέσο Έλληνα*- κι εκεί νομίζω ότι εστιάζεται η οποιαδήποτε συμπάθεια από το κοινό.
Διευκρίνηση: δεν θεωρώ ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι κρυπτο-οπαδός της ΧΑ ή ρατσιστής/ ναζιστής κλπ. Απλά, ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι της ίδιας _νοοτροπίας_, όχι της ίδιας ιδεολογίας. 

Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία της Ελλάδας ήταν κάποτε σαν αυτόν, οπαδοί που φώναζαν στις πλατείες "για μια Ελλάδα νέα", για "εθνική ανεξαρτησία και λαϊκή κυριαρχία". Που δεν ρώτησαν ποτέ γιατί και πώς, και που με δικαιολογία ότι όλα τα κάνουν για τα παιδάκια τους/ για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί/ για μια θέση στον ήλιο, μας φέρανε όλους στο χείλος του γκρεμού και φτάσαμε στο 2014 και μυαλό δεν έχουμε βάλει. 
Και κάμποσοι, σαν τον κο Κλαψιάρη, νόμιζαν ότι είναι μάγκες κι ομορφόπαιδα και το νταηλίκι υποχρέωσή τους. 
Ε, τι κάνει ο μέσος θεατής; Ταυτίζεται φυσικά. Και ταυτίζεται γιατί πιστεύει κι αυτός ότι είναι δικαίωμά του να κάνει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς επιπτώσεις.

Τέλος πάντων, δε συνεχίζω τη συζήτηση γιατί έχω πολλή δουλειά, κύριε πρόεδρε. Με φάρμακα κρατιέμαι όρθια, με τι μούτρα θα αντικρίσω την κοινωνία κλπ κλπ :)


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2014)

Επίτρεψέ μου να σου επισημάνω μόνο ένα μικρό κι ασήμαντο λαθάκι: αυτοί που φώναζαν στις πλατείες για μια Ελλάδα νέα, για ανεξαρτησία και λαϊκή κυριαρχία (και όχι, δεν ήμουν ανάμεσά τους) δεν ήταν καθόλου σαν αυτόν. Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιείς τη διαφορά.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2014)

O ίδιος δήλωσε ότι αυτό έκανε όμως. 
Κι όπως διευκρίνησα: ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι της ίδιας _νοοτροπίας_, όχι απαραίτητα της ίδιας ιδεολογίας.


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2014)

Μια γυναίκα σ' ένα χωριό της Πάρου λέει το σκυλί της Χρυσαυγή, και μου πρόσθεσε: "παρά ένα ι". Δεν την ρώτησα αν είναι μαζί τους, είχα δουλειά.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2014)

Τον λυπάμαι από τώρα : Στα Ανώγεια βρήκαν αυτόν που ψήφισε Χρυσή Αυγή


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2014)

Λείπει ένα C:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2014)

Όπου αρκεί ο Πύρρος Δήμας να σηκωθεί όρθιος για να μαζευτεί ο Μίχος της ΧΑ και να κάτσει στ' αβγά του, δείχνοντας πως μάλλον είχε δίκιο η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2014)

Ο σκοτεινός κόσμος του κ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη.


----------



## skam (Jun 20, 2014)

Το πεπρωμένον.....


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Πολύ κακοφτιαγμένη τρολιά. Ούτε οι τρόλοι δεν την αξίζουν.


----------



## rogne (Jun 20, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ο σκοτεινός κόσμος του κ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη.



Η απάντηση του Κυρίου Δημοσιογράφου: http://www.zougla.gr/politiki/article/i-aristera-den-ekviazete-pagidevete


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Νιώθω ότι η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση (#1128, 1131) με λερώνει απ' όπου κι αν την πιάσω. Κανένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές της δεν φέρθηκε με τρόπο που να τον τιμά. Γι' αυτό προτείνω να περιοριστεί κάθε αναφορά στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση σ' αυτά τα λίγα μηνύματα.


----------



## rogne (Jun 20, 2014)

Ε, ναι, ποιος έχει όρεξη για παραπάνω; Ελλείψει Πετρουλάκη, δεν θα υπήρχαν καν οι σχετικές αναφορές εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

European far right - John Oliver


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2014)

Δεν είναι νεοναζί, λέμε! (Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2014)

Ε, ναι, λοιπόν! Δεν είναι «νεο». Είναι κανονικοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2014)

Το «τέλειο μωρό της Άριας φυλής» είναι Εβραία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2014)

Μια ιστορία που δεν την ήξερα, με φοβερές διακλαδώσεις και μετά τον πόλεμο στο ίδιο το Ισραήλ. Τζόελ Μπραντ (Wikipedia, λήμμα της ημέρας).


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2014)

*Σχολή Αξιωματικών της ΕΛ.ΑΣ: «Φυσικά είμαστε φασίστες. Υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα;»*

Ρεπορτάζ της Μαρινίκης Αλεβιζοπούλου και του Αυγουστίνου Ζενάκου, Unfollow, τεύχ. 30 (Ιούνιος 2014)

Η εγκληματολόγος Αναστασία Τσουκαλά πραγματοποίησε δύο δίωρες διαλέξεις στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου και στις 4 Μαρτίου 2013 στους δόκιμους αξιωματικούς της Σχολής Αξιωματικών της ΕΛΑΣ στην Αμυγδαλέζα. Οι αντιδράσεις των δοκίμων αξιωματικών την εξέπληξαν δυσάρεστα.

Τα γεγονότα που καταγγέλλει η κ. Τσουκαλά δείχνουν ότι στην Ελληνική Αστυνομία δεν υπάρχουν απλώς «θύλακες» της Χρυσής Αυγής ή «ακροδεξιά σταγονίδια». Δείχνουν επίσης ότι η υποστήριξη της αστυνομίας προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή, που μαρτυρείται από τη συντριπτική ψήφο των αστυνομικών υπέρ των νεοναζί και στις πρόσφατες ευρωεκλογές, δεν είναι ούτε συγκυριακό φαινόμενο ούτε σύμπτωμα της κρίσης. Απεναντίας, η εικόνα που σχηματίζεται είναι αυτή της συστηματικής καλλιέργειας των φασιστικών ιδεών κατά την εκπαίδευση των αστυνομικών και μάλιστα τόσο απροκάλυπτα ώστε οι αυριανοί υπηρέτες του δημοκρατικού νόμου να μη νιώθουν ούτε καν φόβο να διατυμπανίσουν ότι είναι φασίστες.

Για τα γεγονότα έχει διαταχθεί (και διεξάγεται με τους γνωστούς ρυθμούς) ένορκη διοικητική εξέταση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Η κ. Τσουκαλά, πάλι, επιχείρησε να εξηγήσει ότι «οι πολίτες δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις των αστυνομικών. Αυτό που προσδοκούν είναι να μην επηρεάζονται οι αστυνομικοί από τις πολιτικές τους πεποιθήσεις κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων τους διότι σε ένα κράτος δικαίου οι αστυνομικοί οφείλουν να εφαρμόζουν το νόμο ουδέτερα και απρόσωπα, ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η ισονομία».

Η απάντησή της αυτή προκάλεσε την αντίδραση ενός άλλου δόκιμου, ο οποίος της είπε ότι, ως καθηγήτρια εγκληματολογίας, θα όφειλε να γνωρίζει ότι «ο νόμος δεν έχει αυτοτελή αξία γιατί είναι κοινωνική κατασκευή, που αντανακλά τις εκάστοτε πολιτικές και κοινωνικές ισορροπίες». «Συμφώνησα θεωρητικά με το σχόλιο του» μας εξηγεί «προσδιορίζοντας όμως ότι το δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα βασίζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, στο ότι οι πολίτες αποδέχονται, κοινή συναινέσει, τη συμβατική αλήθεια του νόμου ως κρατούσα αρχή ρύθμισης του δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού βίου. Συμπλήρωσα λέγοντας ότι, επειδή όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι το συμβατικό δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνιμο, όλοι αποδέχονται τον προσωρινό χαρακτήρα της εκάστοτε νομοθετικής ρύθμισης, χωρίς όμως να αμφισβητούν την ισχύ της – πράγμα που δηλώνεται σαφώς από τη φράση “Νόμος ορίζει”».

Η διευκρίνιση αυτή προκάλεσε την έντονη αντίδραση του δόκιμου, ο οποίος απάντησε ότι «Είναι απαράδεκτο να ζητά από έναν αστυνομικό να εφαρμόζει νόμους με τους οποίους διαφωνεί. Ο αστυνομικός έχει κριτικό πνεύμα και δεν μπορεί παρά να εφαρμόσει μόνο τους νόμους εκείνους με τους οποίους συμφωνεί. Το “νόμος ορίζει” είναι υποκριτικό και δεν δεσμεύει τον αστυνομικό». Η δήλωσή του συνοδεύτηκε και πάλι από τα ενθουσιώδη χειροκροτήματα των συμφοιτητών του.

Στο επίπεδο της θεωρίας (όπως είπε και η καθηγήτρια), θα μπορούσε να είναι και συνέλευση επαναστατών αριστερών. Έλα όμως που αυτό δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ σχεδόν στους κόλπους των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας (εντάξει, κάτι πήγαν να κάνουν το 43-44, αλλά δεν τους βγήκε...) Οπότε, αν αυτή είναι πράγματι η συνολική εικόνα των Δοκίμων, το ερώτημα είναι: πώς έχει γίνει και το συνταγματικό τόξο (όλης της γκάμας) έχει αποτύχει να παραγάγει δημοκρατικούς νεολαίους για την Αστυνομία σε αρκετό αριθμό ώστε να μπορούν να υπάρχουν ως τάση μέσα στις Σχολές και αύριο στο Σώμα; Γιατί τι ΕΔΕ να κάνεις, _ακόμη κι αν ήθελες_, ενάντια στη μάζα; μόνο ενάντια στους εκπαιδευτές και στην ηγεσία έχει νόημα. Επίσης, υποθέτω ότι οι δίωρες διαλέξεις είναι απλώς ένα πασπάλισμα, και σαν τέτοιο αντιμετωπίζεται από τους δοκίμους, όπως όταν μας κάνουν κήρυγμα. Υποθέτω ότι θα 'πρεπε η δημοκρατική διαπαιδαγώγηση να είναι συνεχής, οπότε πάμε πάλι στους εκπαιδευτές. Αυτά, σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής χωρίς γνώση του αντικειμένου. Να τους/τις χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2014)

Αναστασία Τσουκαλά via Costas said:


> Η διευκρίνιση αυτή προκάλεσε την έντονη αντίδραση του δόκιμου, ο οποίος απάντησε ότι «Είναι απαράδεκτο να ζητά από έναν αστυνομικό να εφαρμόζει νόμους με τους οποίους διαφωνεί. Ο αστυνομικός έχει κριτικό πνεύμα και δεν μπορεί παρά να εφαρμόσει μόνο τους νόμους εκείνους με τους οποίους συμφωνεί. Το “νόμος ορίζει” είναι υποκριτικό και δεν δεσμεύει τον αστυνομικό». Η δήλωσή του συνοδεύτηκε και πάλι από τα ενθουσιώδη χειροκροτήματα των συμφοιτητών του.



Αυτά είναι τρομακτικά πράγματα. Η σκόπιμη παρανόηση του ακροτελεύτιου άρθρου του συντάγματος οδηγεί αφεύκτως σε τερατογενέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2014)

Να θυμηθώ να σας πω μια φορά τι μου έλεγε ένας παλιός μου συμμαθητής για την εκπαίδευσή τους όταν μόλις είχε περάσει στη σχολή της αστυνομίας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2014)

Ορίστε και ο σύνδεσμος για το πλήρες άρθρο του Unfollow:
http://unfollow.com.gr/print/13486-elasxa/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτά είναι τρομακτικά πράγματα. Η σκόπιμη παρανόηση του ακροτελεύτιου άρθρου του συντάγματος οδηγεί αφεύκτως σε τερατογενέσεις.



Αν διαφωνεί με συγκεκριμένους νόμους, να μην γίνει αστυνομικός. Δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να εφαρμόσει σαν εκτελεστικό όργανο νόμους με τους οποίους διαφωνεί, μόνος του επέλεξε αυτήν την σταδιοδρομία. Κατά συνέπεια, ο αστυνομικός δεν μπορεί να ζητά από το κράτος να τον πληρώνει για πράγματα που δεν θέλει να κάνει. Κανένας εργοδότης δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώνει υπαλλήλους που αρνούνται να κάνουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που περιλαμβάνονται στην περιγραφή του πόστου του, απλά και μόνο γιατί διαφωνεί. Ας πάρει την θέση κάποιος που συμφωνεί και δέχεται να κάνει την εργασία για την οποία θα πληρωθεί.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ναι μεν οι σχολές αυτές από την φύση τους τραβάνε άτομα που έχουν κατά μέσο όρο πιο βίαιες τάσεις ή γουστάρουν εξουσία*, αλλά δεν μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο τραγικά**. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς και ίσως η άνοδος της ΧΑ να είναι ταυτόχρονα και σημάδι και αιτία δημιουργίας τέτοιων φαινομένων. Από την άλλην, τουλάχιστον σήμερα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά μέσο όρο πιο μορφωμένοι, έχουν μάθει πέντε γράμματα και αυτό μειώνει τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης τέτοιων φαινομένων. Φυσικά, οι πολιτικές και κοινωνικοοικονομικές συγκυρίες χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα.


* τους λέγαμε κάπως αυτούς στον στρατό, αλλά για λόγους λεπτότητας δεν αναφέρω το επίθετο. 
** σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες, απλά οι συνέπειες για τον κλάδο και την εικόνα του εξαρτώνται από την βαρύτητα του επαγγέλματος. 10 στους 100.000 αστυνομικούς αρκούν για να αμαυρώσουν την εικόνα της αστυνομίας και φυσικά για να προκαλέσουν μεγάλη ζημιά (άλλο να σε χρεώνει παραπάνω ο υδραυλικός κι άλλο να σε ξυλοκοπεί αυτός που πληρώνεται για να σε προστατεύει).


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Από την άλλην, τουλάχιστον σήμερα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά μέσο όρο πιο μορφωμένοι, έχουν μάθει πέντε γράμματα και αυτό μειώνει τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης τέτοιων φαινομένων. Φυσικά, οι πολιτικές και κοινωνικοοικονομικές συγκυρίες χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα.


Τι σχέση έχει η μόρφωση; Ποιος είπε πως οι φασίστες και γενικά οι οπαδοί της ράβδου είναι αμόρφωτοι ή τέλος πάντων λιγότερο μορφωμένοι; Δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σχέση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> Τι σχέση έχει η μόρφωση; Ποιος είπε πως οι φασίστες και γενικά οι οπαδοί της ράβδου είναι αμόρφωτοι ή τέλος πάντων λιγότερο μορφωμένοι; Δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σχέση.


Ακριβώς. Και μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι η καθηγήτρια επισημαίνει ότι αυτοί που την κόντραραν φαίνονταν πολύ καταρτισμένοι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Εμ βέβαια, τόση διαφώτιση τους κάνουν οι (ή έστω κάποιοι) εκπαιδευτές τους. Δεν είδες που λέει ότι ήταν ανέκφραστοι και δεν επενέβησαν καθόλου; Καμάρωναν τους καρπούς των κόπων τους...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2014)

Θέλετε να πείτε ότι δεν διακρίνετε καμμιά σύνδεση μεταξύ μόρφωσης και εκδήλωσης βίαιης συμπεριφοράς, παρωχημένων αντιλήψεων και μίσους που φουντώνει από την διάδοση αντιεπιστημονικών σκεπτικών; Οι ανωτεροκατωτερότητες των φυλών βασίζονται σε αντιεπιστημονική λογική, το ίδιο και οι γλωσσικές αντιλήψεις (hellenic quest και τα ρέστα), το ίδιο και το να προσάπτεις συλλογικές ευθύνες σε ομάδες πληθυσμού για την αύξηση εγκληματικότητας και τα λοιπά. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, είναι η γενικότερη παιδεία που παίρνει κανείς με την σχολική μόρφωση, όσο ελλειμματική κι αν είναι αυτή. Θεωρείτε τυχαίο ότι ο μέσος όρος αυτών που ρέπουν προς τον φασισμό τείνει προς την αμορφωσιά, την έλλειψη παιδείας, την έλλειψη γλωσσικών δεξιοτήτων και είναι -πάντα ως προς τον μέσο όρο- απόφοιτοι χαμηλότερης εκπαιδευτικής βαθμίδας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2014)

Έλλη, νομίζεις ότι οι εθνικιστές (και μένω προς το παρόν σε αυτόν τον όρο) δόκιμοι αξιωματικοί της αστυνομίας ή του ναυτικού είναι «μέσος όρος»; Και αν ακόμη είναι «μέσος όρος», δεν υπάρχουν ηγέτες ανάμεσά τους που δεν είναι μέσος όρος;

Είναι τεράστιο λάθος να υποτιμάς τον αντίπαλό σου, αλλά και να προβάλλεις τις αδυναμίες των «στρατών» του στους ηγέτες τους.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2014)

Ο φασισμός δεν έχει μόνο τους φαντάρους και τους λοχίες του, αυτούς που βγαίνουν περιπολία στις γειτονιές και τρέφονται πνευματικά με Χελλένικ Κουέστ και Φωνηεντιάδα, έχει και τους διαπαιδαγωγητές του και τους θεωρητικούς του, αυτούς που γνωρίζουν απ’ έξω όλο τον Ίωνα Δραγούμη και τον Καζαντζάκη. Μια βόλτα στην ιστοσελίδα της Χρυσής Αυγής, στο τμήμα ιδεολογίας, είναι πολύ διαφωτιστική. Στα ενδότερα του φασισμού, πιο ελιτίστικοι ιστοχώροι αναμασούν όχι μόνο Αλαίν ντε Μπενουά και Γιούλιους Έβολα, μα και Σορέλ και Μωρράς, μέχρι και Λήο Στράους και Καρλ Σμιτ, με το απαιραίτητο πάντα καρύκευμα από Σπένγκλερ και Νίτσε. Και φυσικά ακούνε Βάγκνερ. Τώρα τελευταία με ανησυχία είδα ότι θέλουν να βγάλουνε δικό τους και τον Γιώργο Σαραντάρη (δεν δίνω απευθείας σύνδεσμο: γράψτε, όποιος έχει την περιέργεια, μετά το έιτς-τι-τι-πι, //ellas2.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/%CE%B3%CE%B9%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%82/). Δεν ήταν άμοιροι παιδείας οι φασίστες. Ο δόκτωρ Γκαίμπελς, για παράδειγμα, ήταν στα μέσα και στα έξω της βερολινέζικης πνευματικής ζωής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2014)

Μα φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι εκτός μέσου όρου (γι' αυτό λέγεται μέσος όρος) και αυτοί είναι που γίνονται αρχηγοί, συνήθως, αλλά στρατός χωρίς φαντάρους δεν γίνεται. Και οι φαντάροι είναι κατά μέσο όρο χαμηλότερου μορφωτικού επιπέδου. Γι' αυτό είμαι υπέρ του πολέμου διά της διαπαιδαγώγησης. Δεν νομίζω δε ότι είναι υποτίμηση του αντιπάλου να πεις ότι ανήκει σε κατώτερη μορφωτική κλάση, γιατί αυτό αυξάνει αν μη τι άλλο την επικινδυνότητά του, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη. Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για επιστήμη ή παιχνίδια γνώσης για να είναι υποτίμηση ο χαρακτηρισμός του αντιπάλου σου σαν μορφωτικά κατώτερου. Μιλάμε για κοινωνία και πολιτική. Κι εκεί επιβάλλεται αυτός που μπορεί να πείσει μεγαλύτερες μάζες. Όσο λιγότερα καταλαβαίνουν οι μάζες τόσο ευκολότερα πιάνει η προπαγάνδα και η στρατολόγηση. Υπάρχουν οι γνήσια κακοί, ψυχοπαθείς, ματαιόδοξοι, κτλ. Όμως μεγάλο μέρος του στρατού είναι απλά πλήθος που νιώθει ότι απειλείται ή αδικείται, γιατί αυτό καταλαβαίνει.

Προσωπική μου θέαση είναι το παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι κατατέθηκαν οι απόψεις. Ο επόμενος θα πρέπει να κομίσει και στοιχεία, τεκμηρίωση, έρευνα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Όχι, υπάρχουν πράγματα που θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω: φυσικά και είμαι υπέρ της διαπαιδαγώγησης, αυτό είπα εξαρχής για τους εκπαιδευτές των Δοκίμων κλπ. και αυτό προφανώς θα λέει και η Τσουκαλά και ο οποιοσδήποτε. Αλλά αν τελικά και ιδανικά διαπαιδαγωγηθούν (δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον μεροληπτικό όρο "διαφωτιστούν") δημοκρατικά και αντιφασιστικά οι "αμόρφωτες" τάξεις (ας τις θεωρήσουμε τέτοιες για τις ανάγκες του επιχειρήματος, αν και δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου), θα έχουν γίνει "μορφωμένες"; Όχι, θα παραμείνουν "αμόρφωτες", απλώς θα είναι δημοκρατικές και αντιφασιστικές.

Επίσης, τα περί ψυχοπάθειας κλπ. είναι κατώτερα επιχειρήματα. Οι δε φυλετικές θεωρίες, που τις λες αντιεπιστημονικές, τότε θεωρούνταν το τοπ της επιστήμης. Ούτε και άλλωστε έχουν πάψει οι επιστημονικές έριδες σήμερα γύρω από τη γενετική, τις έμφυτες ικανότητες, τις έμφυτες ανισότητες κτλ. Τέλος, ο φασισμός δεν εξαντλείται στον "αντιεπιστημονικό" ρατσισμό· είναι και πολλά άλλα πράγματα που δεν εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία της επιστήμης, όπως είπες, αλλά της πολιτικής, της φιλοσοφίας, του ψυχισμού. Άρα ποιος θα ορίσει σε αυτά τα πεδία ποιες απόψεις είναι "μορφωμένες" και ποιες "αμόρφωτες"; Είναι εξ ορισμού αδύνατο. Πώς θα βγάλεις π.χ. τον Νίτσε αμόρφωτο;

ΥΓ. Στα ονόματα να προσθέσω κι εγώ το καλαθάκι μου, με Ελιάντε, Ντυμεζίλ, Ιονέσκο. Ως και για τον Φρόυντ έχω ακούσει από τον Γάλλο εκείνον, ξεχνάω τώρα τ' όνομά του, ότι έστειλε επιστολή στον Ντούτσε και του μιλούσε για ισχυρούς άντρες. Το γράφω με επιφύλαξη. Και στους δικούς μας έχω διαβάσει για Καρυωτάκη. Κι αν βάλουμε κι εκείνους που την ώρα που πολεμούσαν το φασισμό χειροκροτούσαν στις δίκες της Μόσχας, στο διαμελισμό της Πολωνίας, στη δολοφονία του Τρότσκι, στην καταστολή των επαναστάσεων στην Ουγγαρία κλπ., ακόμα και σ' εκείνη της "άνοιξης" του τσέχικου ΚΚ, και έγραφαν --και γράφουν!-- ύμνους στον φύρερ Στάλιν και στον φύρερ Μάο, παρότι κατάγονταν από εντελώς διαφορετικές φιλοσοφικές βάσεις από εκείνες του φασισμού, τότε δεν φτάνει η άμμος της θαλάσσης για να τους καταμετρήσουμε. Η έλξη της Δύναμης.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λέει ο ελληγενής, ότι δηλαδή ο νεαρός λάθος επάγγελμα διάλεξε. Και σκέφτομαι δύο πράγματα:
α. ότι πολύ της μόδας έχει γίνει στην Ελλάδα το να λέει ο καθένας ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να εφαρμόζει όποιον νόμο ή κανονισμό δεν του αρέσει. Ε, να που το λένε κι οι αστυνομικοί αυτό, και ίσως τώρα καταλάβουμε ότι δε γίνεται δουλειά με τέτοια μυαλά...
β. Κάποτε παραπονιόμασταν ότι το κακό το σύστημα αποπροσωποποιούσε τους αστυνομικούς, τους στρατιώτες κλπ και ότι μάθαιναν μόνο να εκτελούν διαταγές χωρίς να σκέφτονται. Αναρωτιέμαι αν είχαμε υπόψη μας αυτή τη σκέψη, και το πόσο βλαβερή είναι στην εκτέλεση των καθηκόντων τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2014)

Ναι, Κώστα, όμως ο Νίτσε δεν γράφει σήμερα, έγραφε σε μια εποχή με διαφορετικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο. Σήμερα κάποιος που υποστηρίζει φυλετικές κατωτερότητες δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται από γενετική. Όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι στον άνθρωπο ισχύει ο δαρβινικός νόμος του σωματικά ή ακόμα και διανοητικά ισχυρότερου δεν έχει ιδέα από εξελικτική βιολογία και τι λέει για την δημιουργία κοινωνιών και πυραμιδικής γνώσης στην εξελικτική πορεία του ανθρώπου. Θα έλεγες μορφωμένο κάποιον που πιστεύει σε ανωκατωτερότητες γλωσσών, γλώσσες με πρωτογένεια στα σημαίνοντα και λοιπά κουλουβάχατα; Εκτός βέβαια αν ορίζουμε διαφορετικά την μόρφωση. Π.χ. η Τζιροπούλου είτε είναι αμόρφωτη είτε έχει πρόβλημα είτε προσπαθεί να κερδίσει κάτι.

Το μίσος χωρίς λογική αιτία, τέλος, είναι ψυχοπαθητική κατάσταση, οπότε το περιγράφω ως ψυχοπάθεια, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τον σαδισμό. Κάποιος μπορεί να μισεί είτε γιατί κάτι του έχουν κάνει είτε γιατί πιστεύει ότι κάτι του έχουν κάνει είτε γιατί έχει πρόβλημα. Ε, λοιπόν, επειδή αποκλείεται να σου έχουν κάνει κακό συλλογικά π.χ. οι εβραίοι, τότε είτε πιστεύεις σε ηλίθιες θεωρίες είτε έχεις πρόβλημα. Αυτό εννοώ. Βέβαια ξαναλέω ότι αυτή είναι η δική μου θεώρηση. Μπορεί να είναι απλοποιητική ή και ηλίθια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 21, 2014)

Εμετικό. Εμετικό, δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτε άλλο. Κρίμα οι παιδικές ψυχούλες που μπουκώνουν δηλητήριο από αρρωστημένα μυαλά. Κόμπος το στομάχι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

*Χρυσαυγίτικα*
Γιάννης Κ. Πρετεντέρης | Τα Νέα 7/11/2014

Η αποπομπή του υφυπουργού Παιδείας από την κυβέρνηση μετά το φραστικό επεισόδιο με τη Λιάνα Κανέλλη είναι ίσως η πιο αυτονόητη αποπομπή υφυπουργού από κυβέρνηση.
Όχι μόνο γι' αυτό που είπε. Αλλά κυρίως για τα μυαλά που κουβαλάει.
Διότι τι εξέφρασε ο Στύλιος μέσα στη Βουλή;
Δυστυχώς εξέφρασε μια χυδαία όσο και τρέχουσα λογική που λέει «α ρε Χρυσή Αυγή που σας χρειάζεται!». Και μη μου πείτε ότι το ακούσατε για πρώτη φορά από το στόμα του. Εγώ το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές κι από πολλούς.
Είναι αυτή ακριβώς η λογική που τροφοδοτεί πολιτικά τη Χρυσή Αυγή.
Στηρίζεται στη νοσηρή παραδοχή κάποιας γενικευμένης ενοχής του πολιτικού κόσμου και προσφεύγει στον τραμπούκο αλλά αδέκαστο τιμωρό που θα βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. Που θα καθαρίσει για πάρτη μας.
Με σφαλιάρες; Ακόμη και με σφαλιάρες!..
Αυτό περίπου είπε κι ο Στύλιος στην Κανέλλη. «Εσείς θέλετε Κασιδιάρη!».
Κι αν ο Στύλιος δεν αναλαμβάνει χρέη Κασιδιάρη είναι επειδή ο ίδιος δεν κάνει τέτοια πράγματα κι όχι επειδή ο Κασιδιάρης είναι αχρείαστος στα μέρη μας.
Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι τόσο τι είπε ο Στύλιος — ας πούμε ότι παραφέρθηκε... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ένας υφυπουργός μιας δημοκρατικής κυβέρνησης εμφανίζεται να αναπαράγει τον πυρήνα της χρυσαυγίτικης λογικής.
Όχι επειδή ο ίδιος είναι χρυσαυγίτης — σε καμία περίπτωση ο άνθρωπος.
Αλλά επειδή ο πυρήνας της χρυσαυγίτικης λογικής έχει ξεπεράσει τον περιορισμένο χώρο μιας νεοναζιστικής εγκληματικής οργάνωσης και έχει διαβρώσει μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας.
Λυπάμαι, αλλά έτσι είναι. Και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας.
Εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι γύρω μας που δεν είναι ούτε κατά διάνοια χρυσαυγίτες λένε χρυσαυγίτικα πράγματα. Και η Χρυσή Αυγή υπάρχει ακόμη επειδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκφράζουν τη λογική της και υιοθετούν τη νοοτροπία της.
Όταν διαβάζω για «τα εγκλήματα των πολιτικών», χρυσαυγίτης το γράφει.
Όταν ακούω ότι «οι πολιτικοί κοιτάνε μόνο τον εαυτό τους», χρυσαυγίτης το λέει.
Όσοι φωνάζουν για «προδότες», «κρεμάλες», «ελικόπτερα», «ξεπουλημένους» και «πουλημένους», χρυσαυγίτες είναι και φωνάζουν.
Διότι πρέπει επιτέλους να συμφωνήσουμε σε αυτόν τον τόπο ότι δεν υπάρχουν αθώες λέξεις, ούτε αναίμακτες αντιλήψεις ούτε ανύποπτες συμπεριφορές. Πως κάθε λέξη, κάθε αντίληψη και κάθε συμπεριφορά έχει πρόσημο, νόημα και αντίτιμο.
Και πρέπει να το συμφωνήσουμε διότι μόνο έτσι θα αποκτήσουμε συνείδηση και των λέξεων, και των αντιλήψεων, και των συμπεριφορών.
Διαφορετικά ο καθένας θα πετάει τη χρυσαυγίτικη παρόλα του και μετά θα μαζεύεται «μα δεν το εννοούσα έτσι!».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρον κύριο άρθρο τη μέρα που κάηκε μια εφημερίδα που δεν συμμορφώνεται προς τας υποδείξεις...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Κάθε λέξη έχει πρόσημο, νόημα και αντίτιμο*.


Επικίνδυνη γενίκευση — που ισοδυναμεί πρακτικά με προληπτική λογοκρισία αφενός, κι αποφυγή ανταλλαγής ουσιαστικών επιχειρημάτων (με τη "λογική" πως «κάτι τέτοιο έχει ειπωθεί κι απ' τη ΧΑ») αφετέρου. Ας του μιλήσει κάποιος για το Reductio ad Hitlerum...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2014)

Μα δεν νομίζω να το εννοεί έτσι. Εννοεί ότι δεν μπορούμε να λέμε κάτι που έχει ένα Α νόημα βάσει των κοινών συμβάσεων και μετά να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι εννούσαμε Β ή έστω "λίγο Α, όχι και πολύ Α ρε παιδί μου". Αν λόγου χάρη πεις "ξύλο που σου χρειάζεται" ευλογείς τη χρήση βίας, δεν μπορείς μετά να λες "έλα τώρα τρόπος του λέγειν ήταν", ιδίως αν είσαι υφυπουργός. Αν πεις "χρυσή αυγή που σας χρειάζεται" ευλογείς όλη τη στάση της ΧΑ, δεν μπορείς μετά να λες "μα εννοούσα μόνο ένα κομμάτι / μα δεν το εννούσα καθόλου".


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα δεν νομίζω να το εννοεί έτσι. Εννοεί ότι δεν μπορούμε να λέμε κάτι που έχει ένα Α νόημα βάσει των κοινών συμβάσεων και μετά να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι εννούσαμε Β ή έστω "λίγο Α, όχι και πολύ Α ρε παιδί μου". Αν λόγου χάρη πεις "ξύλο που σου χρειάζεται" ευλογείς τη χρήση βίας, δεν μπορείς μετά να λες "έλα τώρα τρόπος του λέγειν ήταν", ιδίως αν είσαι υφυπουργός. Αν πεις "χρυσή αυγή που σας χρειάζεται" ευλογείς όλη τη στάση της ΧΑ, δεν μπορείς μετά να λες "μα εννοούσα μόνο ένα κομμάτι / μα δεν το εννούσα καθόλου".


Αυτή είναι όντως _η αφετηρία_ του συλλογισμού του —και με βρίσκει σύμφωνο—, αλλά δες ότι στη συνέχεια _βάφει _λέξεις και φράσεις, _αποκλείει _την ύπαρξη ανύποπτων συμπεριφορών, και καταλήγει στην _ακροβατική γενίκευση_ που προανέφερα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2015)

Βόμβα Κωνσταντοπούλου: Θέμα εγκυρότητας νόμων που ψηφίστηκαν χωρίς την ΧΑ


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2015)

Θα ήθελα να καταλάβω τη νομική διάσταση του θέματος. Δεν ευθύνεται η κ. Κωνσταντοπούλου αν οι ναζί έγιναν βουλευτές στην ελληνική Βουλή και αν εξακολουθούν να έχουν κόμμα που λειτουργεί νόμιμα.

Από την άλλη, βλέπω να γίνονται κάποια πρώτα αψυχολόγητα πράγματα που μάλλον θα αυξήσουν τις ψήφους της Χρυσής Αυγής. Π.χ. δεν μπορεί να είναι μεταναστευτική πολιτική το να παίρνεις τους μετανάστες από την Αμυγδαλέζα και να τους μεταφέρεις απλώς στην Ομόνοια. Ούτε είναι πολιτική για το κέντρο της πόλης να αφήνεις τους αντεξουσιαστές να καίνε ανενόχλητοι μαγαζιά και αυτοκίνητα όποτε έχουν όρεξη να ξεσπάσουν τον τζιχαντικό τους φανατισμό πάνω στα σύμβολα του αλλόθρησκου εχθρού. Με αυτά κι αυτά, οι χρυσαυγίτες τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2015)

Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, (μοιάζει να) γίνεται πολιτική που ενισχύει τον δεξιό εθνικολαϊκισμό (και αν σκέφτεστε τον κυβερνητικό εταίρο, δεν φταίω εγώ γι' αυτό).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2015)

Για να είμαστε ακόμα πιο ακριβείς :) , και η πολιτική υιοθέτησης της ακροδεξιάς ατζέντας (η πολιτική Μπαλτάκου που εφαρμόστηκε έστω και αν ο εμπνευστής της αποπέμφθηκε, για να μην πω ότι στο ξεκίνημά της μπορούσε να ονομαστεί και πολιτική Λοβέρδου) κανέναν ανασχετικό ρόλο δεν πέτυχε να παίξει όσον αφορά τη ΧΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2015)

Πράγματι. Το μόνο που φαίνεται να έκανε δουλειά, εκλογικά τουλάχιστον, είναι οι ποινικές διώξεις, καθώς πριν τις συλλήψεις η ΧΑ έπιανε 15% σε δημοσκοπήσεις.
Αναθεωρώ: και οι ποινικές διώξεις έκαναν δουλειά, ωστόσο δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα σε αυτόν τον τομέα και τα, ούτως ειπείν, ακροδεξιά μέτρα, αλλιώς δε θα είχε βγει ο Πανούσης πανικόβλητος χτες να μαζέψει το έγγραφο που αναιρούσε την κράτηση των μεταναστών που μπαίνουν παράνομα στην Ελλάδα.


Νομίζω ότι το μεταναστευτικό είναι πάρα πολύ σύνθετο για να το βλέπουμε ασπρόμαυρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι. Το μόνο που φαίνεται να έκανε δουλειά, εκλογικά τουλάχιστον, είναι οι ποινικές διώξεις, καθώς πριν τις συλλήψεις η ΧΑ έπιανε 15% σε δημοσκοπήσεις.



Πολύ λίγη δουλειά, όμως. Απ' την μία οι προεκλογικές δημοσκοπήσεις πολλές φορές αποδεικνύονται φούσκες, χώρια ότι πολύ αμφιβάλλω για την σωστή διεξαγωγή τους. Απ' την άλλην, αφού δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα δίκη, όση δουλειά κι αν έκανε πήγε στράφι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2015)

Marinos said:


> η πολιτική υιοθέτησης της ακροδεξιάς ατζέντας [...] κανέναν ανασχετικό ρόλο δεν πέτυχε να παίξει όσον αφορά τη ΧΑ.



Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει καμιά δημοσκόπηση για τα κέντρα κράτησης ή για τον φράκτη στα σύνορα, αλλά πού στηρίζεις αυτή την υπόθεση; Θέλω να πω, ξέρουμε αν η ΧΑ θα ήταν ισχυρότερη ή όχι χωρίς τα κέντρα κράτησης ή τον φράκτη; 

Ωστόσο, αφού καταδικάσαμε το αίσχος της Αμυγδαλέζας, ας βρούμε λύση καλύτερη από τη μετακόμιση του προβλήματος στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Λύση μάς ενδιαφέρει να βρούμε, όχι να συγκρίνουμε αίσχη.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει καμιά δημοσκόπηση για τα κέντρα κράτησης ή για τον φράκτη στα σύνορα, αλλά πού στηρίζεις αυτή την υπόθεση; Θέλω να πω, ξέρουμε αν η ΧΑ θα ήταν ισχυρότερη ή όχι χωρίς τα κέντρα κράτησης ή τον φράκτη;



Πόσο ισχυρότερη πια; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είχε πλησιάσει στο ταβάνι της, νομίζω ότι μόνο σε συνθήκες γενικευμένου χάους θα μπορούσε να ανέβει περισσότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2015)

Πολύ ισχυρότερη. Φοβάμαι πως από το πόσο καλά θα τα πάει αυτή η κυβέρνηση θα εξαρτηθεί το μέλλον της ΧΑ. Αν χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση η ΧΑ θα ανέβει· πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Πόσο ισχυρότερη πια; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είχε πλησιάσει στο ταβάνι της, νομίζω ότι μόνο σε συνθήκες γενικευμένου χάους θα μπορούσε να ανέβει περισσότερο.


Όπως έγραψα, πριν τις διώξεις έπιανε 15%.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2015)

Η κουβέντα γίνεται για τους χρυσαυγίτες με την ευκαιρία που άνοιξε σ' αυτό το νήμα η κουβέντα. Το μεταναστευτικό δεν επικεντρώνεται στο να μην ανέβουν τα ποσοστά της ΧΑ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν βλέπουμε λύση στην ανθρωπιστική διάσταση. Αλλά ίσως βιαζόμαστε. Δεν είναι και καμιά εύκολη υπόθεση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Πόσο ισχυρότερη πια; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είχε πλησιάσει στο ταβάνι της, νομίζω ότι μόνο σε συνθήκες γενικευμένου χάους θα μπορούσε να ανέβει περισσότερο.


Έτσι λέγανε και τη δεκαετία του '80 για τον Λεπέν στη Γαλλία...(για να μην αναφερθώ στις προβλέψεις του 1933, ότι "μετά τον Χίτλερ εμείς").

Όσο για τους μετανάστες: όπως είπε σωστά ένας σήμερα στη Νέριτ, 70000 άνθρωποι το χρόνο είναι μια σημαντική ελληνική πόλη το χρόνο. Δεν πρόκειται πια για μετανάστες αλλά για "μετανάστευση των λαών" (αυτός είπε "για μετακίνηση πληθυσμών").


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2015)

Κώστα, εδώ και χρόνια δεν είναι πολιτικά ορθό να λέει κανείς ότι το μεταναστευτικό πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα λόγω μεγεθών. Όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Και στο ΗΒ το έχω ακούσει.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2015)

Διαβάζω σήμερα ότι η πρωτοβουλία της Ζωής του Κωνσταντόπουλου πηγάζει, λέει, από το ότι αποσκοπεί στην ακύρωση μνημονιακών νόμων που ψηφίστηκαν χωρίς την παρουσία της ΧΑ. Αν είναι έτσι, δείξε μου το φίλο σου να σου πω ποιος είσαι - γιατί τώρα που είσαι κυβέρνηση, τι νόημα έχει αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2015)

Ναι, νομίζω πως προκύπτει αβίαστα από τα ίδια της τα λόγια όπως τα άκουσα στην τηλεόραση, δεν χρειάζεται καν "ανάλυση".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2015)

Costas said:


> [...] από τα ίδια της τα λόγια όπως τα άκουσα στην τηλεόραση[...]


Είσαι ήρωας :upz:


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2015)

Το διόρθωσα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2015)

_Βήμα_:

*Απηλλάγη ο Κασιδιάρης για το δημόσιο χαστούκι στην Κανέλλη* 
Κανέλλη στο «Βήμα»: «Ζωή σε λόγου σας» - Εισαγγελέας: «Παραπάτησε δεν το ήθελε»
(είδηση)


Και να είχε βγει, λέει, η απόφαση δυο μέρες μετά την αποκάλυψη Μπαλτάκου...


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2015)

...
Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρει ο εισαγγελέας; Ή το άλλο με τη «δικαιοσύνη» που παραστράτησε;


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2015)

Δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο να βγάζουν τα δικαστήρια αποφάσεις με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια (αν και δεν θα έπρεπε). Και γενικά είμαι υπέρ της επιείκειας. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που είδε το σώου όλη η Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν έστω να τηρήσουν τα προσχήματα; Να του επιβάλουν έστω μια ελαφριά ποινή, έτσι για τα μάτια του κόσμου; 

Εκτός πια αν όλοι οι δικαστές στην Ελλάδα έχουν αποφασίσει ότι πρωτοβάθμια δεν βγάζουν καμία απόφαση, για να τρέχουμε για εφέσεις όλοι, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Εγώ αυτό που διάβασα στο λινκ του Δόκτορα είναι ότι ο εισαγγελέας δεν είδε να υπάρχει δόλος (δεν ξέρω πώς ορίζεται νομικά ο δόλος), ότι πρότεινε από βαριά σωματική βλάβη να γίνει ελαφριά σωματική βλάβη (εκ πρώτης όψεως μου φαίνεται λογικό αυτό), αφού μάλιστα δεν πολυστοιχειοθετήθηκε η γροθιά, και τέλος και κυρίως, αν θέλετε, ότι, πέφτοντας από βαριά σε ελαφριά σωματική βλάβη μπορούσε να μην υπάρχει άλλη δίωξη, ενώ, λέει το άρθρο, αν του είχε κάνει η μήνυση η Κανέλλη και δεν ήταν αυτεπάγγελτη η δίωξη, θα ήταν αλλιώς. Εγώ εξαρχής πίστευα πως έπρεπε να του κάνει μήνυση, αυτή έλεγε και λέει όχι, και ότι το θέμα είναι πολιτικό κττ. Τώρα λοιπόν τι διαμαρτύρεται;


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2015)

Όντως, το διάβασα κι εγώ μετά, και είδα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν όπως το λέει ο Κώστας. 
Δεν ξερω γιατί δεν του έκανε μήνυση, αφού υποθέτω ότι τα ήξερε όλα αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2015)

Κανονικά, από όσα διάβασα χτες, η υπόθεση δεν έπρεπε καν να φτάσει στο ακροατήριο αυτεπάγγελτα, χωρίς μήνυση, αλλά ποιος εισαγγελέας θα το τολμούσε αυτό; Από τη στιγμή που έφτασε με αυτόν τον τρόπο στο ακροατήριο, νομικά και δικονομικά ήταν μονόδρομος η απαλλαγή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2015)

Costas said:


> [...] αν του είχε κάνει η μήνυση η Κανέλλη και δεν ήταν αυτεπάγγελτη η δίωξη, θα ήταν αλλιώς. Εγώ εξαρχής πίστευα πως έπρεπε να του κάνει μήνυση, αυτή έλεγε και λέει όχι, και ότι το θέμα είναι πολιτικό κττ. Τώρα λοιπόν τι διαμαρτύρεται;


+1. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, εξάλλου.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τώρα λοιπόν τι διαμαρτύρεται;


Ναι, και όχι μόνο αυτή, αλλά και διάφοροι που βρίζουν χυδαία τον εισαγγελέα στα social media. Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να φάει ισόβια ο Κασιδιάρης, αλλά όταν η Κανέλλη τού δίνει νομικό πάτημα για απαλλαγή, ποιος φταίει;


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Ναι, βέβαια, τα είχαμε πει τότε. Φαίνεται πως η τακτική της Μαχόμενης Αριστεράς είναι να πετυχαίνουν καταδίκη χωρίς μήνυση, όπως τώρα θέλουν να πάρουν ημιδόση χωρίς να ζητήσουν λεφτά. Ενώ τουλάχιστον ο Κοτζιάς πατάει γερά στην πραγματικότητα, και ζητάει 250.000 ευρώ με μήνυση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Επίσης έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι στο άρθρο του Βήματος που λινκάρισε ο Δόκτωρ ο υπότιτλος λέει "Εισαγγελέας: «Παραπάτησε δεν το ήθελε»", αλλά μέσα στο κείμενο του άρθρου δεν υπάρχει καμιά τέτοια μνεία. Υπάρχει μνεία ότι ο εισαγγελέας είπε ότι «δεν προκλήθηκε βλάβη διαρκείας και ότι δεν διέκρινε δόλο για τέτοια βλάβη». Πώς είναι δυνατόν να γράφεται τέτοιος τίτλος, και μετά μέσα στο άρθρο τουμπεκί; Δεν θα κάτσω να κάνω έρευνα αν το είπε ή δεν το είπε, απλώς σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά με το επίπεδο δημοσιογραφικής τεκμηρίωσης που μας σερβίρουν. Γνωρίζω τη _διαστρέβλωση_, στους τίτλους, της αλήθειας, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ξεκρέμαστο τίτλο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2015)

Μα κι εγώ αυτό το "παραπάτησε" διάβασα, νόμισα ότι ήταν τα λόγια του εισαγγελέα και είπα μας δουλεύουν κι απο πανω. Ωραία δημοσιογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Πρόκειται, υποθέτω, για τιτλοδοσία της έμμεσης αναφοράς για μυημένους. Θυμίζει την περίπτωση του Γερμανού προξένου στη Θεσσαλονίκη που είχε φάει δύο γροθιές στην πλάτη κι έναν καφέ στο κεφάλι σε συγκέντρωση συνδικαλιστών. Τότε στο δικαστήριο που ακολούθησε:

Ένας κατηγορούμενος είπε στην απολογία του ότι δεν χτύπησε τον πρόξενο, αλλά έχοντας υψωμένη τη γροθιά του για να διαμαρτυρηθεί, έπεσε πάνω του χωρίς να προλάβει να ανοίξει τη γροθιά του και τον χτύπησε δύο φορές. Ο άλλος υποστήριξε πως ο καφές έφυγε από το χέρι του, όταν τον έσπρωξαν άλλοι διαδηλωτές. Ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου δέχτηκε ως αληθή όσα αποτυπώθηκαν στο βίντεο, αλλά το δικαστήριο έκρινε αθώους τους κατηγορούμενους διότι («Εθνος» 29.11.2012) «για το αδίκημα της διατάραξης κοινής ειρήνης οι κατηγορούμενοι αθωώθηκαν διότι η επίθεση εκδηλώθηκε προσωπικά σε συγκεκριμένο άτομο και όχι μαζικά... Για την άσκηση παράνομης βίας, το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι δεν αποτράπηκε η είσοδος του προξένου στη ΔΕΘ» και αθώωσε τους κατηγορούμενους. Για την κατηγορία της απόπειρας πρόκλησης επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης, ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου αποφάνθηκε ότι «δεν φαίνονται τα αντικείμενα που πετάχτηκαν και αν μπορούσαν να προκαλέσουν επικίνδυνη βλάβη».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/802198/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-tasos-koyrakhs-3anaxtypa

Μια υπόθεση κάνω — πού καιρός για έρευνα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Έμμεση διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων, δηλαδή. Ωραία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2015)

Κι εμένα με ενόχλησε αυτό. Δεν κατάλαβα πού και αν ειπώθηκε τέτοιο πράγμα αφού δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στο άρθρο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Εγώ έβαλα και σχόλιο κάτω από το άρθρο τους, αλλά προς το παρόν....δεν.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2015)

Το δικαστήριο μπορούσε να μετατρέψει διαφορετικά την κατηγορία ώστε να μην απαιτείται μήνυση, είχε αυτή τη δυνατότητα, αλλά δεν την χρησιμοποίησε. Το ότι δεν χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη δυνατότητα τη στιγμή που τα χρυσάβγουλα προμοτάρονται από παντού, βγαίνουν αυτή τη στιγμή απ' τη φυλακή και οι επιθέσεις σε μετανάστες έχουν ξαναρχίσει στους δρόμους είναι πολιτική, όχι νομική απόφαση. 

Το ότι ο Κασίδας γλίστρησε και δεν είχε δόλο το είπε ο εισαγγελέας, αυτό λέει και η ίδια η Κανέλλη σε συνεντεύξεις της.

Επίσης, δεν διάβασα πουθενά γιατί δεν πήγε η Δούρου καθόλου στη δίκη. Δεν το θεώρησε σημαντικό φαίνεται, είχε δουλειές.
Για τον Παυλόπουλο δεν το συζητώ καν, η Κανέλλη είπε πως ούτε επί τόπου πήγε να τη ρωτήσει αν είναι καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Εγώ θα αντιγράψω εδώ τα όσα γράφει στο φέις η δικηγόρος Φιλοθέη Βαρσάμη:
https://www.facebook.com/filothei.varsami/posts/10152856050068292?pnref=storyΟ κασιδιάρης δεν αθωώθηκε σήμερα για τα χαστούκια στην κανέλλη. Απλώς έπαυσε η δίωξη του επειδή η κανέλλη, όπως εξ αρχής είχε δηλώσει, δεν καταδέχτηκε καν να τη ζητησει. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό θίγει ενδεχομένως το κοινό αίσθημα που είδε σε πανελλαδική μετάδοση τον απασφαλισμένο τραμπούκο να πλακώνει μια γυναίκα στα χαστούκια. Για αυτη την εξελιξη, όμως, δεν ευθύνεται η εδρα που εφάρμοσε σωστά τις σωστες διατάξεις του νόμου, αλλα η έλλειψη εγκλησης από την πλευρά της κανέλλη.
Από εκεί και πέρα: τα μμε που μιλούν για *αθώωση* του κασιδιάρη, παραπληροφορούν (εξ αμελείας, πιστεύω) τον κόσμο. Όσοι νομίζουν ότι η δικαιοσυνη σήμερα του χαρίστηκε και αυτό ειναι ένα ακόμα σημείο της παρακμής της, πλανώνται. Οι χρυσαυγίτες που βλέπουν οράματα πανηγυρικής αθώωσης και χειροκροτούν τον τραμπούκο όρθιοι, είναι όρνια. Οι μη χρυσαυγίτες που από μέσα τους επιχαίρουν γιατι δεν χωνεύουν την "κομμουνίστρια" κανέλλη, κατά βαθος όμοιοι με τους χρυσαυγίτες είναι αλλα δεν το ξέρουν.
Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι απλώς ευχόμαστε στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη να κινείται πάντα, όπως σήμερα, πάνω στις συγκεκριμένες ραγες του συντάγματος και του νόμου, ο οποίος δεν πρέπει (για το καλό όλων μας) να ξεχειλώνει τραβηγμένος από τα μαλλιά, ούτε καν για να χωρέσει στην τιμωρία του ο αλητης τραμπούκος φασίστας.​
Και, από εντελώς διαφορετικό πολιτικό υπόβαθρο σε σχέση με τη Φιλοθέη, γράφει πάλι στο φέις ο επίσης δικηγόρος Παναγιώτης Κωστούλας:
https://www.facebook.com/panagiotis.kostoulas/posts/10205465402986773?pnref=storyΔιαβάζω σε διάφορα έντυπα, ορισμένα εκ των οποίων θεωρούσα σοβαρά ότι χτες "αθωώθηκε ο Κασιδιάρης"! Αυτή είναι η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα. Ετσι διεξάγεται ο δημόσιος διάλογος σε αυτή τη χώρα. Κι αφού άπαντες πίστεψαν ότι χτες αθωώθηκε ο Κασιδιάρης, γιατί να μην πιστέψουν αντίστοιχα και ότι το μνημόνιο έφερε την κρίση και όχι η κρίση το μνημόνιο;
Ο Κασιδιάρης ΔΕΝ αθώώθηκε. Θα αθωωνόταν εάν το δικαστήριο αποφαινόταν ότι δεν χτύπησε την Κανέλλη. Ουδέποτε αποφάνθηκε κάτι τέτοιο, αποφάνθηκε το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ο Κασιδιάρης ΔΕΝ καταδικάστηκε ελλείψει μιας εκ του νόμου τασσόμενης προϋπόθεσης για την καταδίκη του (το εμπρόθεσμο της έγκλησης του θύματος).
Αυτό λέει ο νόμος. Καλό, κακό, στραβό, ίσιο, αυτό λέει. Το νόμο δεν τον έφτιαξε ο δικαστής, τον έφτιαξε η πολιτεία, ο δικαστής έχει ορκιστεί να τον εφαρμόζει όποιος κι αν είναι. Το να αξιώνουμε από τον δικαστή να παρανομήσει (!!!) νομίζω ότι υπερβαίνει κάθε όριο νηφάλιας προσέγγισης του θέματος. Και λυπούμαι διότι είδα και κομματικές ανακοινώσεις (και του δικού μου κόμματος) να κάνουν λόγο για "απόφαση αυτοκτονική της δημοκρατίας" λες και η δικαστική απόφαση οφείλει να σχηματίζεται βάσει πολιτικών παρενεργειών και όχι βάσει νόμου και δικογραφίας.
Το θετικό δίκαιο αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη κατάκτηση του σύγχρονου πολιτισμένου κόσμου. Και είναι απείρως προτιμότερη η εφαρμογή του, έστω και με τις επιμέρους αδυναμίες του από την λαστιχοποίησή του ανάλογα με τα προτάγματα της πολιτικής συγκυρίας ή της λαϊκής ικανοποίησης. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ανοίγει παρά την πόρτα του ολοκληρωτισμού.​


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2015)

Ναι, αυτά παθαίνεις όταν (θέλεις να) μένεις στο γράμμα του νόμου. Στην ίδια λογική, τα μνημόνια είναι άκυρα γιατί δεν ήταν στη βουλή οι φασίστες, όπως λέει η Κωνσταντοπούλου. Τυπικά φυσικά δεν αθωώθηκε το φασιστοειδές, απλώς έπαψε η δίωξη. Όμως, ανάμεσα στην απλή σωματική βλάβη και τη βαριά, υπάρχει επίσης και η απρόκλητη σωματική βλάβη. Η μετατροπή θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει προς αυτή την κατηγορία που είναι επίσης αυτεπάγγελτη και δεν απαιτεί μήνυση. Δεν έγινε όμως. Αλλά τι λέμε τώρα; Εδώ το δικαστήριο είδε το βίντεο και κατάλαβε ότι η Κασίδα γλίστρησε - είναι η λεγόμενη τυφλή δικαιοσύνη. Παρόλο που ο Παπαδάκης κατέθεσε ότι τα χτυπήματα ήταν βαριά, και ο αρχισυντάκτης ότι στους διαδρόμους ο Κασίδας έριχνε αγκωνιές σ' όποιον έβρισκε μπροστά του. Το παιδί γλίστρησε, δεν το'θελε. Δεν είναι επειδή είναι φασίστας και επειδή η Κανέλλη είναι κομμουνίστρια, όχι.

Το επιχείρημα δε ότι φταίει η Κανέλλη, όταν η ίδια έχει δηλώσει ότι δεν έκανε μήνυση γιατί *ήταν ήδη εξευτελιστικό αυτό που έζησε* και προφανώς δεν ήθελε να το ξαναπεράσει, είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη ντροπή - και μεγάλη αβάντα στους φασίστες επίσης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Έχεις πραγματικά μελετήσει τα περί απρόκλητης σωματικής βλάβης και το πώς στοιχειοθετείται;
http://skaythess.gr/2014/02/απρόκλητη-σωματική-βλάβη-άρθρο-308α-ποι/


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2015)

Ναι, φυσικά. Προφανώς όμως δε βασίζω αυτά που λέω στη δική μου μελέτη, δεν είμαι νομικός. Υπάρχουν νομικοί που ισχυρίζονται αυτά που ανέφερα. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ένα δικαστήριο που βλέπει τον Κασιδιάρη να 'γλιστράει' στο επίμαχο βίντεο και να μην έχει δόλο, ένα δικαστήριο που δεν εκκενώνει την αίθουσα όταν γιουχάρεται το όνομα του Φύσσα από τα χρυσαύγουλα, να μου επιτρέψεις να μην το θεωρώ ακριβώς αντικειμενικό. Γι' αυτά κανένας νομικός δε χρειάζεται να μου μιλήσει, τα καταλαβαίνω κι από μόνη μου. Ούτε χρειάζεται νομικός να μου πει σε ποιο βαθμό έχει εκφασιστεί η ελληνική κοινωνία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

Από το παραπάνω λινκ του Ζαζ:

Έτσι, υπάγονται σαφώς στο αρ. 308 § 1, εδ. α, ΠΚ – *απλή σωματική βλάβη*, και όχι στο αρ. 308Α ΠΚ – *απρόκλητη σωματική βλάβη*, οι εξής περιπτώσεις:
(...)
οι απλές σωματικές βλάβες του Α σε βάρος της Γ επειδή αυτή αρνήθηκε να οδηγηθεί στην πορνεία,
οι απλές σωματικές βλάβες του συζύγου Σ σε βάρος της συζύγου του Ε στα πλαίσια παραπόνων αυτής για τη χαρτοπαιξία του,
οι απλές σωματικές βλάβες του οδηγού Ο κατά του άλλου οδηγού Ξ, ο οποίος δεν του επέτρεψε την προσπέραση,
οι απλές σωματικές βλάβες του μνηστήρα Μ σε βάρος της μνηστής του Η, επειδή τούτη ζήτησε τη λύση της μνηστείας,
(...)
*Έννοια του όρου "χωρίς πρόκληση από τον παθόντα"*
Σύμφωνα με την άποψη αυτή, ένα έγκλημα τελείται χωρίς πρόκληση από τον παθόντα, όταν ανάμεσα στο δράστη και στο θύμα δεν υπάρχει κάποια κοινωνικά αποδεκτή αιτιακή σύνδεση. Το έγκλημα γίνεται «στα καλά καθούμενα», χωρίς να έχει δοθεί κάποια κοινωνική αφορμή γι’ αυτό, από το θύμα.


Αλλά τι χρειάζονται τα επιχειρήματα, τα λινκ κλπ., όταν υπάρχουν ανώνυμοι "νομικοί" που μου το είπανε;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2015)

Ναι, βρε Κώστα, εμείς θα θέλαμε να είναι αδέκαστο (not) το δικαστήριο και να μετατρέψει τη βλάβη σε απρόκλητη! Τι τις θέλουμε τις έννοιες των όρων και κουραφέξαλα; Ό,τι έννοια μάς βολεύει θα δώσουμε στους όρους, αρκεί να δικαιολογήσουμε την γκάφα της Κανέλλη να μην κάνει μήνυση! Μπα σε καλό σου! Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Αφού η Κανέλλη δεν έκανε μήνυση, έπρεπε το δικαστήριο να μετατρέψει τη βλάβη σε απρόκλητη! Ή καλύτερα, έπρεπε να μετατρέψει την απλή σωματική βλάβη σε "βαριά και απρόκλητη"! Στάσου, εκπτώσεις θα κάνουμε τώρα; Σε απόπειρα δολοφονίας έπρεπε να τη μετατρέψει!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

anef said:


> Το δικαστήριο μπορούσε να μετατρέψει διαφορετικά την κατηγορία ώστε να μην απαιτείται μήνυση, είχε αυτή τη δυνατότητα, αλλά δεν την χρησιμοποίησε. Το ότι δεν χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη δυνατότητα τη στιγμή που τα χρυσάβγουλα προμοτάρονται από παντού, βγαίνουν αυτή τη στιγμή απ' τη φυλακή και οι επιθέσεις σε μετανάστες έχουν ξαναρχίσει στους δρόμους είναι πολιτική, όχι νομική απόφαση.


Αγαπητή Άνεφ, όταν σου λέγαμε πριν 3 χρόνια ότι η Κανέλλη είχε την *υποχρέωση* απέναντι σε όλους όσους έχουν υποστεί βία και δη νεοναζιστική να υποβάλει έγκληση κατά του Κασιδιάρη, εσύ μας έλεγες ότι «θα τον αντιμετωπίσει πολιτικά». Ε, ούτε πολιτικά τον αντιμετώπισε, ούτε έκανε το *στοιχειώδες καθήκον της* απέναντι στις άλλες γυναίκες, όπως είχα γράψει εδώ. Τον νόμο και το γράμμα του το ξέραμε από τότε. Οπότε τώρα να μην κλαίγεται και ντροπή της που άφησε τον Κασιδιάρη ελεύθερο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

Και να προσθέσω ότι για την τηλεοπτική Συντέλεια που την κορόιδευε (μαζί με άλλους, βέβαια) ήξερε να κάνει χαμό για να κοπεί (δημοκρατικά, υποθέτω) η εκπομπή. Γιατί σάτιρα με Σου κεφαλαίο κάνει μόνο ο Λαζόπουλος, φαντάζομαι. Ντροπή και ξανά ντροπή της.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2015)

Εσύ βρε Plavra μου, που υποθέτω έχεις πολλαπλλάσιους αγώνες κατά των φασιστών από τους κομμουνιστές, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα έκανες μήνυση. Η Κανέλλη στη φάση εκείνη δεν το άντεχε, τι να κάνουμε τώρα; Αυτοί οι δεκάρικοι περί υποχρεώσεων κλπ. είναι αστείοι. Αυτά θα έλεγες και σε μια άλλη γυναίκα που κακοποιήθηκε; Αυτήν θα περνούσες από δίκη; «Ντροπή σου μωρή που δεν τον πήγες στα δικαστήρια;». Κάπως έτσι έ; 

Το ότι έκανε χαμό η Κανέλλη και κόπηκε η Συντέλεια από πού το ξέρεις; Σου το'πε η ίδια η Συντέλεια; Ο γκεμπελισμός σύννεφο, βλέπω. Λες κι έχει δύναμη η Κανέλλη να κόβει εκπομπές στον ΣΚΑΙ του Αλαφούζου. Δεν ντρέπεστε ρε λίγο. 


Επίσης, τα αποσπάσματα του νόμου δεν ξέρω γιατί τα βάζετε: πιστεύετε ότι βγαίνει από μέσα η νομική ερμηνεία αυθόρμητα και αυταπόδεικτα; Να χαρώ εγώ. Πού είναι στην παράθεση του νόμου το νομικό επιχείρημα οέο; Βέβαια για να διατυπώσεις επιχείρημα, πρέπει να ισχυριστείς ότι η ενέργεια του Κασιδιάρη δεν ήταν απρόκλητη, ότι τον προκάλεσε η Κανέλλη, περίπτωση κατά την οποία βέβαια συντάσσεσαι ακριβώς με τους φασίστες. Στο φουλ, όχι ντροπαλά-ντροπαλά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

Αρχίσαμε τα ad hominem, βλέπω, ωραιότατα. 

Καταρχάς, να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για το έντονο ύφος μου παραπάνω, παρασύρθηκα από τον εκνευρισμό μου. Θα πω ωστόσο την εντύπωση που έχω από αυτήν την ιστορία: η Κανέλλη ήθελε να τιμωρηθεί ο Κασιδιάρης, ωστόσο δεν ήθελε η ίδια να υποβάλει έγκληση επειδή θέλει να δίνει την εντύπωση ότι μάχεται πολιτικά. Ήθελε να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα κάποιος άλλος. Επειδή όμως αυτό τελικά δεν έγινε, στοχοποιείται ξαφνικά ο εισαγγελέας λες και είναι δικό του το φταίξιμο. 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως για ποιο λόγο διαμαρτύρεσαι κι εσύ κατά του εισαγγελέα. Αφού πριν τρία χρόνια μας έλεγες αυτά:



anef said:


> Γιατί, έχεις δει να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο μη δημοκρατικό μέσο για να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ; Το ότι δεν κατέθεσε μήνυση ισοδυναμεί με την άποψη ότι «οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες ...δεν είναι το μέσο με το οποίο οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει» τη ΧΑ; Το μέσο με το οποίο το ΚΚΕ έχει επιλέξει να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ είναι δημοκρατικό, δημοκρατικότατο. Λέγεται εργατικό και λαϊκό κίνημα και περιλαμβάνει συλλογικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, διαδικασίες αφύπνισης και σκέψης, διαδικασίες αγώνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Κάθε προσπάθεια να εννοηθεί ενδεχομένως ότι μπορεί να χαρήκαμε εδώ μέσα επειδή αθωώθηκε ο Κασιδιάρης θα αποτύχει. Παταγωδώς. Προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε τι έγινε. Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν ο εισαγγελέας είπε πράγματι, χωρίς δόση ειρωνείας, ότι γλίστρησε ο Κασιδιάρης. Υπάρχει σοβαρή πηγή γι' αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

Και επίσης


anef said:


> Δεν ντρέπεστε ρε λίγο.


δε χρειάζεται να μου μιλάς στον πληθυντικό :)


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2015)

Palavra, αυτά που έλεγα εγώ τα υποστηρίζω και τώρα αλλά είναι η δική μου άποψη. *Η ίδια η Κανέλλη* έχει δηλώσει ότι δεν έκανε μήνυση γιατί ήταν μεγάλος ο εξευτελισμός από την ίδια την πράξη. Πράγμα που σημαίνει πως δεν ήθελε να το ξαναπεράσει, προφανώς. Ας πούμε λοιπόν πως ήταν σφάλμα της, για να πάμε παρακάτω. Ο εισαγγελέας ισχυρίζεται ότι ο Κασιδιάρης, ως άντρας, δεν έπρεπε να το κάνει αυτό σε γυναίκα (λες και σε άντρα είναι ΟΚ) και ότι δεν διακρίνει δόλο γιατί ο εν λόγω άντρακλας φαίνεται να γλιστράει, η πρόεδρος δεν διακόπτει ούτε σχολιάζει το γιουχάρισμα στο όνομα του Παύλου Φύσσα. Αυτά δεν σου φαίνονται άξια σχολιασμού; Νορμάλ τα βρίσκεις; Το ότι αντί να σχολιαστούν αυτά τα σημεία σχολιάζεται τελικά το μέγα σφάλμα του θύματος, επίσης νορμάλ σου φαίνεται; Το ότι τα δικαστήρια δίνουν αέρα στους φασίστες με την απόφασή τους και δεν βρήκαν καμία νομική φόρμουλα να ξεπεράσουν το πρόβλημα, νορμάλ κι αυτό; Όταν, φυσικά, η αρχική δίωξη για βαριά σωματική βλάβη πάλι από εισαγγελέα έγινε, δεν την έκανα εγώ. Τελικά, αυτό που αξίζει να σχολιαστεί είναι ξανά και ξανά και ξανά και ξανά και ξανά και ξανά η Κανέλλη;

@nickel: σε όλα τα μέσα θα την βρεις την είδηση αυτή, σε όλες τις εφημερίδες κλπ. Και μια σοβαρή πηγή για το κόψιμο της Συντέλειας μετά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

anef said:


> Η Κανέλλη στη φάση εκείνη δεν το άντεχε, τι να κάνουμε τώρα;



Πολύ ωραία. Μια γυναίκα διάσημη, πολιτικίνα, με λόγο, με παρουσία και τσαμπουκά, δεν αντέχει να κάνει μήνυση σε κάποιον που την χτύπησε σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή. Τι ακριβώς παράδειγμα δίνει στην άσημη, μικρή σε ηλικία, συνεσταλμένη κοπέλα, που δεν έχει μάρτυρες όλην την Ελλάδα, να κάνει μήνυση σε κάποιον που την κακοποίησε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

anef said:


> Ο εισαγγελέας ισχυρίζεται ότι ο Κασιδιάρης, ως άντρας, δεν έπρεπε να το κάνει αυτό σε γυναίκα (λες και σε άντρα είναι ΟΚ) και ότι δεν διακρίνει δόλο γιατί ο εν λόγω άντρακλας φαίνεται να γλιστράει, η πρόεδρος δεν διακόπτει ούτε σχολιάζει το γιουχάρισμα στο όνομα του Παύλου Φύσσα.


Το είπε και ο εισαγγελέας αυτό; Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω. Εγώ διαβάζω ότι το είπε ο Κασιδιάρης: 

«Ένας άνδρας δε νομιμοποιείται να χτυπάει μια γυναίκα, εάν ήταν όμως κάποιος άλλος στη δική μου θέση και αυτός θα είχε μια άσχημη στιγμή», υποστήριξε στην απολογία του στο δικαστήριο ο βουλευτής της ΧΑ.

Να θυμίσουμε εδώ και την ηρωική στάση του σημερινού ΠτΔ, ο οποίος ήταν μπροστά στο περιστατικό και ο οποίος δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

anef said:


> @nickel: σε όλα τα μέσα θα την βρεις την είδηση αυτή, σε όλες τις εφημερίδες κλπ. Και μια σοβαρή πηγή για το κόψιμο της Συντέλειας μετά.



Εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Αν ο εισαγγελέας είδε το βίντεο και είπε ότι γλίστρησε ο Κασιδιάρης, πρέπει να πάρουν οι αρμόδιοι προϊστάμενοί του τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για να μην εκθέτει το λειτούργημα. Προσέχετε πόσο κομψά καταθέτω τη σκέψη μου, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να θυμίσουμε εδώ και την ηρωική στάση του σημερινού ΠτΔ, ο οποίος ήταν μπροστά στο περιστατικό και ο οποίος δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα.


Μα, όπως προανέφερε κι η anef, ούτε στη συνέχεια δεν ασχολήθηκε καν, πχ να ρωτήσει την Κανέλλη πώς είναι κλπ!


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ ωραία. Μια γυναίκα διάσημη, πολιτικίνα, με λόγο, με παρουσία και τσαμπουκά, δεν αντέχει να κάνει μήνυση σε κάποιον που την χτύπησε σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή. Τι ακριβώς παράδειγμα δίνει στην άσημη, μικρή σε ηλικία, συνεσταλμένη κοπέλα, που δεν έχει μάρτυρες όλην την Ελλάδα, να κάνει μήνυση σε κάποιον που την κακοποίησε;



Αυτό. 
Και παρόλο που κανένας δεν θέλει να ξαναζεί δυσάρεστες στιγμές στα δικαστήρια, τα δημόσια πρόσωπα οφείλουν να προσπαθούν να δώσουν το καλό παράδειγμα και για τους άλλους, που δεν είναι δημόσια πρόσωπα και που τώρα διαβάζοντας τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μεταφερεται η είδηση σκέφτονται: άμα με πλακώσει στο ξύλο ο Μήτσος και του κάνω μήνυση θα γίνει ό,τι έγινε και με την Κανέλλη.

ΥΓ επίσης τα περί γλιστρήματος δε μου φαίνεται να είναι σοβαρά. Μήπως τα είπε ο εισαγγελεάς στο στυλ των δικαστικών ευθυμογραφημάτων του Ψαθά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

anef said:


> @nickel: σε όλα τα μέσα θα την βρεις την είδηση αυτή, σε όλες τις εφημερίδες κλπ. Και μια σοβαρή πηγή για το κόψιμο της Συντέλειας μετά.





SBE said:


> ΥΓ επίσης τα περί γλιστρήματος δε μου φαίνεται να είναι σοβαρά. Μήπως τα είπε ο εισαγγελέας στο στυλ των δικαστικών ευθυμογραφημάτων του Ψαθά;



Προς το παρόν, δεν έχω βρει σοβαρή αναφορά σε σοβαρή πηγή. Πιστεύω ότι, αν είχε πει κάτι τέτοιο ο εισαγγελέας, θα είχε γίνει ευρύτερη και οξύτερη κριτική.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

Ούτε κι εγώ έχω βρει, γι' αυτό και ρώτησα νωρίτερα. Τα περί γλιστρήματος τα άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο όταν πρωτοβγήκε η απόφαση και τα ανέφερε ο δημοσιογράφος ειρωνικά για τον Κασιδιάρη και τις δικαιολογίες του.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

Έλα μωρέ, έχει το λινκ και μας το κρύβει, για να εκτεθούμε στο μεταξύ ως άπιστοι Θωμάδες...


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2015)

Η Δούρου απαντά με ειρωνεία στη Λιάνα Κανέλλη γιατί δεν παρέστη στη δίκη με Κασιδιάρη
(iefimerida)
Με έντονο τρόπο αντέδρασε η περιφερειάρχης Αττικής Ρένας Δούρου στην κριτική που της άσκησε η βουλευτής του ΚΚΕ Λιάνα Κανέλλη, επειδή δεν πήγε ως μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης στη δίκη της με τον Ηλία Κασιδιάρη για το γνωστό επεισόδιο χειροδικίας.

«Η κυρία Κανέλλη, που διαθέτει νομική παιδεία, θα όφειλε να γνωρίζει ότι ουδείς εμφανίζεται αυτόκλητα ως μάρτυρας σε ποινικό δικαστήριο» αναφέρει η κυρία Δούρου και εγκαλεί την βουλευτή του ΚΚΕ:

«Η Ρένα Δούρου ουδέποτε εκλήθη ως μάρτυρας στη δίκη της κ. Κανέλλη. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορούσε να παραστεί αυτόκλητα στη δίκη αυτή».
Για να καταλήξει με ένα άκρως ειρωνικό ερώτημα: «Ασύγγνωστη 'άγνοια';»

ΣΣ. Μπορεί να είχε τον ίδιο νομικό μ' εκείνον που συμβούλεψε τα περί "απρόκλητης σωματικής βλάβης"...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Όλα τα μπουμπούκια αυτοαποκαλούνται απλώς «συντηρητικοί» και μαζεύονται στη μαμά Ρωσία:
http://www.interpretermag.com/the-f...n-conservative-forum-to-take-place-in-russia/
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...t-wing-extremists-to-St-Petersburg-conference


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...t-wing-extremists-to-St-Petersburg-conference



Ας το πω... Μέχρι να μπω στο σάιτ, όπου με βοήθησε το σπάσιμο να καταλάβω, νόμιζα ότι το dailykos φτιάχνεται από τις λέξεις _νταής_ και _λύκος_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ας το πω... Μέχρι να μπω στο σάιτ, όπου με βοήθησε το σπάσιμο να καταλάβω, νόμιζα ότι το dailykos φτιάχνεται από τις λέξεις _νταής_ και _λύκος_.


Ε ναι, _νταηλύκος _— η ελληνική λέξη για τον bully.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 20, 2015)

Λοιπόν, αυτοί δηλώνουν αντιφασίστες!
Και μένεις να αναρωτιέσαι: Ποιος είναι πιο φασίστας; Ο φασίστας ή ο αντιφασίστας;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι οι μεν σε κάνουν μαύρο στο ξύλο και οι άλλοι σε κάνουν κόκκινο.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 20, 2015)

Και αυτοί μαυροκόκκινο, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2015)

Καλά σοβαρά τώρα γίνεται αυτή η εξίσωση; Φασίστας ο μαχαιροβγάλτης, φασίστας και ο προπηλακιστής; Και κατά τα άλλα _ο ωκεανός γκρίζου ανάμεσα στο άσπρο και το μαύρο_; :blink: Υποτίθεται ότι έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας ενάντια στη χρήση του όρου "φασίστας" για πάσα νόσο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Ωχ! Υπέπεσα κι εγώ στο αμάρτημα της υπερβολής ως μαίας της κατανόησης. Δεν ξέρω το βαθμό της βίας που ασκήθηκε, αλλά με ενόχλησε η απαίτησή τους να αποχωρήσει ο βουλευτής από το χώρο. Έπρεπε να είμαι πιο προσεκτικός, αφού μάλιστα λίγη ώρα νωρίτερα είχα διαβάσει τον Δήμου, που έλεγε κάποια παρόμοια για το άσπρο και το μαύρο, εδώ.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Καλά σοβαρά τώρα γίνεται αυτή η εξίσωση; Φασίστας ο μαχαιροβγάλτης, φασίστας και ο προπηλακιστής; Και κατά τα άλλα _ο ωκεανός γκρίζου ανάμεσα στο άσπρο και το μαύρο_; :blink: Υποτίθεται ότι έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας ενάντια στη χρήση του όρου "φασίστας" για πάσα νόσο...



Εντάξει, παραδέχομαι ότι είναι υπερβολική η εξίσωση. Διάλεξε εσύ όρο. 

Απλά με ενοχλεί πολύ, και γλωσσικά αν θες, να αυτοαποκαλούνται αντιφασίστες άνθρωποι που εφαρμόζουν μεθόδους παρόμοιες με των φασιστών. Εσένα όχι; Δηλαδή πέρα από το να με ψέγεις εμένα, δεν έχεις ράμματα για τη γούνα τους;

Αν δηλώνεις _αντι_φασίστας θα πρέπει λογικά να πρεσβεύεις τα αντίθετα του φασισμού. Δηλαδή να μην είσαι μισαλλόδοξος και φανατικός, να μην μισείς ότι είναι διαφορετικό από εσένα, να μην φιμώνεις την αντίθετη άποψη, να μην προκηλακίζεις βουλευτές που δεν γουστάρεις (εκτός φυσικά αν είναι νεοφιλελεύθερα μνημονιακά σκουλήκια). Αν οι φασίστες μαχαιρώνουν και εσύ απλά προπηλακίζεις, τότε δεν διαφέρεις από τους πρώτους παρά μόνο στον βαθμό. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλοί που δηλώνουν αντιφασίστες δεν έχουν αρκεστεί σε απλούς προπηλακισμούς, αλλά έχουν βάψει τα χέρια τους με αίμα.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα! Γκραν σουξέ το τσιτάτο του Ζάζουλα με την μαία της κατανόησης (και είναι όντως καλό, θα το υιοθετήσω κι εγώ--χωρίς πλάκα). Ναι, έχω κάποια ράμματα για τη γούνα των αντιφασιστών, εδώ όμως αυτό είδα, αυτό σχολίασα. 

Να σας πω, χρόνια και χρόνια ακούμε σε όλους τους τόνους (και δικαίως) για την ξύλινη γλώσσα της αριστεράς που αποκαλεί φασισμό οποιαδήποτε συμπεριφορά δεν της αρέσει και πάει λέγοντας. Ε, όπως θέλουμε να είμαστε προσεχτικοί όταν μιλάμε για χούντα, ας είμαστε και όταν μιλάμε για φασισμό. Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τον όρο μόνο για το πολύ συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο (τι να κάνουμε, ιστορικός είμαι) που έχει πολιτικό πρόσημο, ιστορικές προϋποθέσεις, συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά: μιλιταρισμό και απόλυτη υπακοή στον Αρχηγό, θεοποίηση της δύναμης, απολυταρχική και ρατσιστική ιδεολογία, αντικοινοβουλευτικό και αντικομμουνιστικό λόγο, βίαιο ακτιβισμό με μαζικά πογκρόμ κλπ. Για το πακέτο μισαλλοδοξία-φανατισμός κλπ. ας βρούμε μια άλλη λέξη. Φανατισμός ξερωγώ, γιατί όχι; Χουλιγκανισμός, αν προτιμάτε; Κάτι τέτοιο. Όσο για τον προπηλακισμό, που πάντα μου γύρναγε τ' άντερα, έχει πολλές βαθμίδες και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να εξομοιώσω (έστω και με _διαφορά βαθμού_) τις επιθέσεις με καδρόνια με το σμπρώξιμο και τα "άντε φύγε ρε από δω" που εικάζω από τα ρεπορτάζ ότι ακούστηκαν στον Κορυδαλλό. Αλλιώς η διαφορά βαθμού μου θυμίζει τα επιχειρήματα "από τον καπνό στη φούντα κι από κει στην ηρωίνη" ή, όπως λέγαμε στα φοιτητικάτα μου, "από την πίτσα έφτασα στις αμφεταμίνες".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, διάβασα το άρθρο του Δήμου: ωραία τα λέει, αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα απ' όσα γράφει που να προσιδιάζει ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. Σχεδόν όλα όσα ακούμε τους τελευταίους μήνες σε κάθε ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα εντάσσονται σ' αυτό το ασπρόμαυρο σχήμα: και μόνο η αναφορά στον Πούτιν (που κάνει και ο ίδιος ο Δήμου) αρκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σχεδόν όλα όσα ακούμε τους τελευταίους μήνες σε κάθε ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα εντάσσονται σ' αυτό το ασπρόμαυρο σχήμα: και μόνο η αναφορά στον Πούτιν (που κάνει και ο ίδιος ο Δήμου) αρκεί.


Μα αυτό δεν είναι το κύριο πρόβλημά μας; Ο τρόπος συζήτησης που οδηγεί στην απλοποίηση σε ένα εύπεπτο τελικό δίλημμα που (ίσως αναγκαστικά, για λόγους χρόνου ή αποφυγής επαναλήψεων) κρύβει όλα τα ενδιάμεσα διλήμματα του αλγόριθμου αποφάσεων, εκείνα που οδηγούν στις ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις; Αυτός που οδηγεί σε απαντήσεις της μορφής «άλφα-ωμέγα», «εμείς-αυτοί», «κακό-καλό», «ουγκ-ξεούγκ»;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Η έμφαση στο παράθεμα θα πρέπει να μπει στο: *σε κάθε ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα* :) (και μη ευρωπαϊκή, for that matter)


----------



## panadeli (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ε, όπως θέλουμε να είμαστε προσεχτικοί όταν μιλάμε για χούντα, ας είμαστε και όταν μιλάμε για φασισμό.



Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο *αποκλειστικά και μόνο* επειδή τον χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι. 
Οι ίδιοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως αντιφασίστες. Εκείνοι διάλεξαν το δίπολο.
Αν κάποιοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως αντιφασίστες και η συμπεριφορά τους είναι αυταρχική, μισαλλόδοξη και βίαιη, τότε νομίζω ότι δικαιούμαι να αναρωτηθώ αν προσιδιάζουν περισσότερο σε αντιφασίστες ή σε φασίστες.

Αν διαβάσεις άλλα κείμενά μου στη Λεξιλογία για αυτό και για συναφή ζητήματα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είμαι αρκετά προσεκτικός στους χαρακτηρισμούς μου. Ίσως να μην τα καταφέρνω πάντα, αλλά προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τις χοντράδες. Φυσικά και δεν εξισώνω τον προπηλακισμό με το μαχαίρωμα. Αν όλοι αυτοί που αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως αντιφασιστές αρκούνταν μόνο σε προπηλακισμούς, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα ασχολιόμουν μαζί τους. Πολλοί πράγματι αρκούνται σε απλούς προπηλακισμούς, αλλά άλλοι χτίζουν καθηγητές στα γραφεία τους, άλλοι βαρούν δημοσιογράφους με καδρόνια στο κεφάλι, άλλοι μέχρι πρότινος εκτελούσαν με 45άρια. Άλλο η φούντα, άλλο η ηρωίνη, εντάξει. Ωστόσο, η βία είναι βία, και αν έχεις την τόλμη να δηλώνεις αντιφασίστας οφείλεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι ανάλογα. Όταν τόσο πολλοί που δηλώνουν αντιφασίστες συμπεριφέρονται φασιστικά, δεν επιτρέπουν σε αυτούς που πραγματικά αποστρέφονται τον φασισμό, όπως εγώ, να δηλώνουν αντιφασίστες. 

Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνώ μεν μαζί σου για τις ιστορικές καταβολές του όρου _φασισμός,_ αλλά οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι η καθημερινή χρήση του δεν παραπέμπει πάντοτε σε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, ή τουλάχιστον όχι στο σύνολό τους. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι παραπέμπει πολύ συχνότερα στη φανατική μισαλλοδοξία (με ή χωρίς ρατσιστική επένδυση) παρά στον μιλιταρισμό και στην τυφλή υπακοή στον Αρχηγό. Όπως συμβαίνει με πολλές άλλες έννοιες, έχει προσλάβει ευρύτερη σημασία από εκείνη που είχε αρχικά. Προσωπικά, όταν ακούω ή διαβάζω τον όρο φασίστας δεν πάει ο νους μου συγκεκριμένα σε οπαδό του Μουσολίνι ή σε μέλος ενός παραστρατιωτικού τάγματος εφόδου, πάει σε έναν τύπο ανθρώπου αυταρχικού και μισαλλόδοξου, ο οποίος δεν ανέχεται με τίποτα τη διαφορετική άποψη και επιδιώκει τη βίαιη καταστολή της. Και πολύ συχνά διαπιστώνω ότι ο όρος είχε πράγματι χρησιμοποιηθεί με τη δεύτερη, ευρύτερη σημασία και όχι με την πρώτη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

...
Σχετικό νήμα: *Περί βίας. 
*
Το προτείνω ώστε να μην επεκταθεί αυτή η συζήτηση σε αυτό το νήμα και το εκτρέψει από το κυρίως θέμα, τους φασίστες με καταστατικό, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ωφελήσει στο επίκαιρο θέμα της δίκης τους. Εάν συμφωνείτε, μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε τα τελευταία δέκα ποστ, με παραπομπή από το #1220, και να συνεχίσετε εκεί. Εάν όχι, ξα σας· εγώ μόνο επικουρικά συμμετέχω στα πολιτικά νήματα, όχι μοδερατορικά.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 12, 2015)

Νωρίτερα, σε μετωπική σύγκρουση μεταξύ ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και Χρυσής Αυγής εξελίχθηκε η συζήτηση στην αρμόδια επιτροπή της Βουλής επί του νομοσχεδίου.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν η βουλευτής της πλειοψηφίας Βασιλική Κατριβάνου είπε ότι «είναι αναμενόμενο η Χρυσή Αυγή να είναι αντίθετη στο νομοσχέδιο διότι, όπως είπε ο εισηγητής της, η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών μισεί την Ελλάδα» και συμπλήρωσε: «Δεν ανεχόμαστε από τους εχθρούς της Δημοκρατίας να μιλάνε για εχθρούς της πατρίδας».

Μάλιστα η αναφορά της σε νεοναζί προκάλεσε την παρέμβαση του βουλευτή της ΝΔ Αθ. Δαβάκη ο οποίος την εγκάλεσε ότι «δεν μπορεί να προβαίνει σε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς για ένα κόμμα που θέλει να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται αλλιώς». Η βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ απάντησε ότι το πόρισμα Ντογιάκου χαρακτηρίζει την ΧΑ νεοναζιστική οργάνωση και πρόσθεσε ότι «η ΝΔ δεν μπορεί να συγκαλύπτει την εγκληματική της δράση την στιγμή της δίκης της Χρυσής Αυγής».

Οι αντιδράσεις από την πτέρυγα της ΧΑ ήταν πολλές με την Ελένη Ζαρούλια να δηλώνει ότι «το κίνημα της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι εθνικιστικό» και ότι «όταν κάποια σταλινικά μορφώματα παρεκτρέπονται και μας υβρίζουν, το προεδρείο πρέπει να τους επαναφέρει στην τάξη».

«Να μας επιτρέπουν να αυτοπροσδιοριζόμαστε. Αυτό είναι η Δημοκρατία, αλλά κάποιοι δεν πιστεύουν σε αυτή», σημείωσε η βουλευτής της ΧΑ.

Η κυρία Κατριβάνου της απάντησε: «Το ότι είστε νεοναζιστικό μόρφωμα το λέει η δράση σας και το καταστατικό σας που υπάρχει στο πόρισμα Ντογιάκου». Η ένταση οξύνθηκε με τους χρυσαυγίτες Ηλ. Παναγιώταρο, Ι. Λαγό και Ν. Μίχο να φωνάζουν ότι «αρκετά την ανεχτήκαμε».

Στην αντιπαράθεση παρενέβη ο βουλευτής του ΚΚΕ Χρ. Κατσώτης λέγοντας ότι «μπροστά στη δίκη της Χρυσής Αυγής γίνεται ένα σόου και προσπαθούν οι υπόδικοι να πουν ότι δεν είναι αυτό που έλεγαν μέχρι τώρα ότι είναι».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2015)

Μιχαλολιάκος: «Η Χρυσή Αυγή αναλαμβάνει την πολιτική ευθύνη για τη δολοφονία Φύσσα»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Φαίνεται ότι ο εθνοφίρερ ένιωθε ασφαλής συζητώντας με τον Χατζηνικόλα, επειδή μάλλον ειπώθηκαν κι άλλα, διάφορα:

Είμαστε η σπορά των νικημένων του 1945...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2015)

Είναι που ο κόσμος τους ψήφισε «γιατί έχει αγανακτήσει» «με τους παλιούς».


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, το σημερινό άρθρο του Μιχάλη Μητσού από τα Νέα:

*Χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος εγκλήματος*
Μιχάλης Μητσός 

«Και στον ζωολογικό κήπο να δώσετε σε έναν χιμπαντζή μια μπανάνα ή μια σημαία, θα τη σηκώσει»: έτσι σχολίαζε τον Ιούλιο του 2013 ο Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος την κίνηση του Γιάννη Αντετοκούνμπο και του αδελφού του να πανηγυρίσουν με την ελληνική σημαία την πρόσκληση του πρώτου στο draft του NBA. Τις ίδιες ημέρες, η Χρυσή Αυγή σημείωνε στην ιστοσελίδα της ότι «πολύς ντόρος έχει γίνει με τον αφρικανό λαθρομετανάστη που κάποιοι θέλουν με το ζόρι να τον κάνουν Ελληνα μόνο και μόνο επειδή παίζει καλό μπάσκετ» και προειδοποιούσε ότι «η ιθαγένεια (όπως και η εθνικότητα) δεν είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα για να μοιράζεται απλόχερα».

Ο ίδιος ο Αντετοκούνμπο έχει απαντήσει στις ρατσιστικές επιθέσεις των νεοναζί με το ήθος του και με τη δράση του. Το ερώτημα όμως είναι άλλο. Απ' όσους τον είδαν να μεγαλουργεί στους πρόσφατους αγώνες της Εθνικής στο Ευρωμπάσκετ —και ήταν πολλοί—, υπάρχει έστω και ένας που ετοιμάζεται να ψηφίσει την Κυριακή το κόμμα που τον παρομοίασε με χιμπαντζή;

Όλες οι δημοσκοπήσεις συμφωνούν ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή έχει καπαρώσει την τρίτη θέση (και) σε αυτές τις εκλογές. Είναι η μόνη βεβαιότητα αυτών των εκλογών, έγραψε χθες η Έλενα Σμιθ στην «Γκάρντιαν», αποδίδοντας το γεγονός αυτό στην απήχηση που έχει το διπλό ΟΧΙ των νεοναζί: «ΟΧΙ στα Μνημόνια, ΟΧΙ στους λαθρομετανάστες!». Αλλά οι λόγοι που η Χρυσή Αυγή αντέχει, παρότι όλες οι μάσκες έχουν πλέον πέσει, δεν είναι μόνο συγκυριακοί. Δεν φταίει μόνο η κρίση, όπως επαναλαμβάνει για τους δικούς του λόγους ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας. Φταίνε οι άγονες κομματικές αντιπαραθέσεις, φταίει ο εξευτελισμός της Βουλής, φταίει η υποκρισία των μέσων ενημέρωσης, φταίει η ανάγκη ενός μέρους της κοινωνίας για έναν φύρερ, φταίνε οι πολιτικοί, οι δημοσιογράφοι, οι δάσκαλοι, οι διανοούμενοι, φταίμε όλοι.

Παρ' όλα αυτά: απ' όσους είδαν στην τηλεόραση τα αισχρά προεκλογικά σποτ με τα καλοντυμένα και καλοχτενισμένα παιδιά που ζητούν η Ελλάδα να ανήκει στους Ελληνες, υπάρχει έστω και ένας που την ερχόμενη Κυριακή, δύο ακριβώς χρόνια μετά τη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα, ετοιμάζεται να εγκληματήσει;

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5275424/xroniko-enos-proanaggelthentos-egklhmatos/​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φαίνεται ότι ο εθνοφίρερ ένιωθε ασφαλής συζητώντας με τον Χατζηνικόλα, επειδή μάλλον ειπώθηκαν κι άλλα, διάφορα: Είμαστε η σπορά των νικημένων του 1945...


Αυτό δεν ειπώθηκε στην εκπομπή του Χατζηνίκου· αν δεις αρνιόταν ότι το είπε ποτέ — μέχρι που ο Χ. δημοσίευσε το βίντεο που το αποδείκνυε.

Τέλος πάντως, απορώ που κάποιοι μιλούν για πτώση μασκών κλπ — εγώ βλέπω ότι πολλοί τους ψηφίζουν ακριβώς γι' αυτό που πλέον απροκάλυπτα είναι και για τα όσα έκαναν και σκοπεύουν να συνεχίσουν να κάνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό δεν ειπώθηκε στην εκπομπή του Χατζηνίκου· αν δεις αρνιόταν ότι το είπε ποτέ — μέχρι που ο Χ. δημοσίευσε το βίντεο που το αποδείκνυε.


Μα αναφέρθηκε στην _εκπομπή_· εγώ π.χ. δεν το ήξερα -- αλλά ας παραδεχτώ ότι η διατύπωσή μου δεν είναι 100% σαφής.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος πάντως, απορώ που κάποιοι μιλούν για πτώση μασκών κλπ — εγώ βλέπω ότι πολλοί τους ψηφίζουν ακριβώς γι' αυτό που πλέον απροκάλυπτα είναι και για τα όσα έκαναν και σκοπεύουν να συνεχίσουν να κάνουν.


Ακριβώς. Εμένα δε, μου κάνει εντύπωση που όταν λέω πως πρόκειται για συνειδητοποιημένους εθνοσοσιαλιστές εθνικοσοσιαλιστές, ακούω κάτι επιχειρήματα του τύπου «μα είναι καλό παιδί» «μα μόνο με τους Αλβανούς έχει πρόβλημα» (νταξ), «μα δε θα σκότωνε ποτέ». Λες και ο φασίστας έχει κέρατα για να ξεχωρίζει. Ή λες και οι βασανιστές της Χούντας, π.χ., δεν πήγαιναν μετά τη δουλειά στο σπίτι και φιλούσαν τα παιδιά τους.


----------



## rogne (Sep 23, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ακριβώς. Εμένα δε, μου κάνει εντύπωση που όταν λέω πως πρόκειται για συνειδητοποιημένους εθνοσοσιαλιστές...



"Εθνικοσοσιαλιστές" καλύτερα;

Στο ουσιώδες συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Επιπλέον, παρόλο που αμφιβάλλω σοβαρά αν θα γινόταν ποτέ έρευνα για το ιδεολογικό ή/και οικογενειακό υπόβαθρο των αβγοψηφοφόρων, αν γινόταν όμως, δεν έχω αμφιβολία ότι θα έδειχνε πως στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους είναι σπορά χιτών, ταγματασφαλιτών και χουντικών ή/και παλαιόθεν εκφασισμένων ελληναράδων. Γιατί έχει κι ένα παρελθόν η χώρα, δεν είναι όλα συγχρονική κοινωνιολογία, δείκτες ανεργίας, μνημόνια και άλλα τέτοια πρόσφατα... Γι' αυτό, τα περί "ανέργων", "νεολαίας" και "φόβου" γενικώς, προσωπικά τα ακούω βερεσέ. Ούτε μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο το πόσο μπετοναρισμένα είναι πια τα ποσοστά τους: οι εγχώριοι φασίστες έχουν βρει (ή κλήθηκαν να βρουν: είναι ένα καλό ερώτημα πώς και γιατί άρχισε να μοστράρει η ΧΑ στις δημοσκοπήσεις, φθινόπωρο του 2011, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πολιτική έκφραση και, αντιστρόφως, αυτή την πολιτική έκφραση μόνο οι εγχώριοι φασίστες θα την αναζητούσαν και θα την έβρισκαν, όχι τίποτα τυχαίοι "άνεργοι", "νέοι" και αορίστως "φοβισμένοι".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2015)

Συμφωνώ και συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Πειστικά ακούγονται τα επιχειρήματά σου, rogne. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για γριούλες που κάποια παιδιά με μαύρες μπλούζες τις βοήθησαν να ανεβάσουν τα ψώνια τους.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Διόρθωσα, ευχαριστώ. :) Κι εγώ συμφωνώ.


rogne said:


> Γιατί έχει κι ένα παρελθόν η χώρα, δεν είναι όλα συγχρονική κοινωνιολογία, δείκτες ανεργίας, μνημόνια και άλλα τέτοια πρόσφατα...


Αυτό το λέγαμε και κάπου αλλού, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πού. Δεν εξαφανίστηκαν ξαφνικά με τη μεταπολίτευση όσοι στήριζαν την «επανάσταση» της 21ης Απριλίου. Απλά όσο υπήρχε το δανεικό χρήμα, κατασιγάζονταν τα πάθη. 
Πάντως είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα η παιδεία, και δεν το λέω με πνεύμα έκθεσης ιδεών και ολοφυρόμενη: αυτά που μαθαίνουμε από το δημοτικό μέχρι το λύκειο στην ιστορία σε συνδυασμό με ένα κακό καθηγητή είναι πρώτης τάξης υλικό για να γίνει κανείς φασίστας αν βοηθήσει και το περιβάλλον του σπιτιού.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2015)

Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τα ανάγουμε όλα στο 1821 ή στο 1453. 
Ένας εικοσιπεντάχρονος ψηφοφόρος της ΧΑ έχει γεννηθεί το 1990. Οι αναμνήσεις του είναι της Ελλάδας του Σημίτη και του ευρώ, των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων και της άκρατης μάσας. Δεν έχει γνωρίσει Ελλάδα χωρίς μετανάστες, χωρίς επαναπατρισμένους πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες, χωρίς χειραψίες μεταξύ δεξιών κι αριστερών, με πολιτικά πάθη στο φουλ. Έχει μεγαλώσει στην Ελλάδα όπου οι σοσιαλιστές του χαβιαριού και οι δεξιοί της σαμπάνιας αυτοανακηρύχτηκαν ήρωες της αριστεράς, που απαραίτητο συστατικό κάθε δημόσιου λογιδρίου είναι ένα λιβάνισμα (μικρό ή μεγάλο) των "δημοκρατικών δυνάμεων", έτσι, για γαρνιτούρα κι από συνήθεια, σαν απόηχος της δεκαετίας του '80, και το κάθε δεύτερο δημόσιο πρόσωπο που πεθαίνει είναι αγωνιστής ήρωας (που αν είχε τόσους πολλούς αγωνιστές και ήρωες η Ελλάδα...). 

Είναι δυνατόν αυτός ο συνδυασμός χλιδάτου σοσιαλισμού, πολιτικής ορθότητας και αγωνιστικής αριστεροσύνης να έκρυβε τόσους κρυπτοναζί;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Ναι, διότι ο μπαμπάς του εν λόγω 25χρονου μπορεί να είναι από εκείνους που λένε συνεχώς «ένας Παπαδόπουλος μας χρειάζεται». Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι υπήρχαν μετανάστες ακόμα και δεύτερης γενιάς όταν μεγάλωνε ο 25χρονος δε σημαίνει τίποτα-ειδάλλως, χώρες όπως το ΗΒ και οι ΗΠΑ δεν θα είχαν σκίνχεντ και white supremacists.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2015)

Επιπλέον, ακόμη και να μην ήταν ο μπαμπάς του κρυφοναζί και θαυμαστής του Παπαδόπουλου, ο νεαρός ή η νεαρή μεγάλωσε στον απόηχο των συλλαλητηρίων για τη Μακεδονία, την περικύκλωση από το μουσουλμανικό τόξο, τις δόξες της Σρεμπρενίτσας και του ναύαρχου Λυμπέρη, τους πολέμους της ταυτότητας και τους εβραίους που γλίτωσαν από την επίθεση της 11/9 κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2016)

Ο Μάρτιν Σουλτς πέταξε έξω από το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο το βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής Ελευθέριο Συναδινό εξαιτίας ρατσιστικών δηλώσεων του τελευταίου. 
Βίντεο γερμανιστί που δεν το καταλαβαίνω 100%, παρ' όλ' αυτά, μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο. 

Η είδηση από την iefimerida (θα περιμένω τον καλό μας Ντοκ να μας εξηγήσει ποια λέξη μεταφράζει το «αμελλητί»).

:up:


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2016)

Η είδηση έχει και τουρκολογικό ενδιαφέρον, απορώ που δεν το επεσήμανες ;)


> Ο λόγος είναι η παρέμβαση του ευρωβουλευτή για το προσφυγικό, όπου ανέφερε ότι «όπως έχουν γράψει Οθωμανοί επιστήμονες, οι Τούρκοι είναι βάρβαροι είναι βρώμικοι, είναι όπως τα σκυλιά που γαβγίζουν και όταν επανέλθει ο εχθρός υποχωρούν».


Δεν ξέρω την πηγή του ευρωβουλευτή (έχω μια-δυο εικασίες, κείμενα θανόντων τουρκολόγων της παλιότερης γενιάς), αλλά προφανώς αναφέρεται στην κλασική οθωμανική χρήση του όρου "Τούρκοι" (_etrâk_), αντίστοιχη με την παλιά αθηναϊκή χρήση του όρου "βλάχοι".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2016)

Δεν πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου! Τώρα που το λες, θυμήθηκα και τη σχετική αναφορά που υπάρχει στο βιβλίο του Ηρακλή Μήλλα «Εικόνες Ελλήνων και Τούρκων», όπου έλεγε ένας αξιωματικός του Κεμάλ (μου διαφεύγει, θα το δω το βράδυ) ότι είναι Τούρκος και οι γύρω του του έλεγαν «Μα παρακαλώ! Παρακαλώ!», δηλαδή «μη μιλάτε έτσι για τον εαυτό σας, τι είναι αυτά που λέτε». Μιλάμε βέβαια για περίοδο στην οποία ό,τι είχε αρχίσει να δημιουργείται η σύγχρονη εθνική ταυτότητα των Τούρκων και ακόμα ο όρος είχε τις σχετικές αρνητικές συμπαραδηλώσεις που λες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

...
Έγινε «Τούρκος» ο Σουλτς. 

Εδώ τα θέλουμε τα εισαγωγικά, δεν τα θέλουμε;


Το ωραίο στο άρθρο της φυλλάδας iefimeridas είναι το καινοφανές ρήμα «ξεπερκεράζω» (= ξεπερνάω + υπερκεράζω) που «μεταφράζει» το γερμανικό _überschreiten _στην πρόταση «Εδώ καταβάλλεται προσπάθεια να ξεπερκεραστούν κόκκινες γραμμές, ώστε να γίνει αποδεκτός ο ρατσισμός».

*Ξεκαρδοχτυπίζομαι απ' τα γέλια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2016)

[λουλούδια, καρδούλες, σκουντ, σκουντ]Βρε καλώς το Δαιμάνο, που τον ξέχασα ότι είναι γερμανόφωνος![/nudge, nudge]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2016)

Τίποτα που να θυμίζει αμελητί (ο επιμελητής σου θα το διόρθωνε, με ένα «λ» ). Κάτι «αμέσως, αμέσως να φύγεις» του λέει μόνο.

(Αντιστράτηγος ε.α. Μάλιστα...)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2016)

Δοκ, από όσο ξέρω, άλλο το _αμελλητί _άλλο το _αμελητί_. Το ένα σημαίνει _fortwith, without undue delay_, το άλλο _αφρόντιστα_. Μάλλον σωστά το έγραψαν.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> Η είδηση από την iefimerida (θα περιμένω τον καλό μας Ντοκ να μας εξηγήσει ποια λέξη μεταφράζει το «αμελλητί»).





Palavra said:


> [λουλούδια, καρδούλες, σκουντ, σκουντ]Βρε καλώς το Δαιμάνο, που τον ξέχασα ότι είναι γερμανόφωνος![/nudge, nudge]



Στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο πάντως, στο επίμαχο σημείο που αναφέρεται το άρθρο 165 και το άρθρο 11, ακούγεται ολοκάθαρα η λέξη «immediately»! :laugh:

Aπό την αγγλική μεταγλώττιση που σκεπάζει τον γερμανικό ήχο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2016)

Μάλιστα. Έμαθα και το αμελλητί με δύο λ... :blush:

Και ναι, Δαεμάνε, το ξέρω *το φόρουμ κλπ κλπ*. Θα έπρεπε, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

...
Μα εγώ δεν έβγαλα ούτε κιχ! Ούτε καν το σκέφτηκα! Ehrlich, Herr Doktor.

Τι με μέλει εμένανε τι μέλλει σ' άλλα μέλη; Μόνο το μέλι μέλει με εάν σ' εμένα μέλλει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ehrlich, Herr Doktor.


Χμ, κάποιες πολύ πρόσφατες εξελίξεις και ο νεοεισαχθείς ανταγωνισμός με προβληματίζουν κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να καταθέσω και να πυρπολήσω τα μαϊμουδένια ντοκτοράτα μου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

Από σημερινό άρθρο στο σατιρικό site cracked:








*You don't have to know anything about Greek politics to be worried by this picture.*


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2018)

[...] Ο σκληρός δίσκος στον υπολογιστή του Νίκου Μιχαλολιάκου είναι πράγματι συγκλονιστικός - με την προϋπόθεση βεβαίως ότι σε συγκλονίζει και κάτι άλλο πλην του «Power of love». Σε βγάζει και από τον γελοίο κόπο να ψάχνεις να βρεις πλάνα στη χάση και στη φέξη όπου οι χρυσαυγίτες χαιρετιούνται ναζιστικά. Εδώ ο ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός δίνει και παίρνει με τη συχνότητα που εμείς σηκώνουμε το χέρι μας για να μας πάρει πρέφα ο ταξιτζής. Ούτε ακούγονται ιδεολογικά μισόλογα για μυξοπαρθένες. Εδώ ιδεολογία είναι ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός. Ο ναζισμός. Νέτα σκέτα. «Είμαστε η σπορά των ηττημένων του 1945», δηλώνει on camera ο Μιχαλολιάκος. «Αυτοί είμαστε. Οι εθνικιστές, οι εθνικοσοσιαλιστές, οι φασίστες». Ως εκ τούτου, για τα πάντα μπορείς να μεμφθείς τους χρυσαυγίτες, εκτός από πρωτοτυπία. «Εχουμε αναγνωρίσει τον αληθινό εχθρό της φυλής», μηρυκάζει ο Γιώργος Γερμενής (Καιάδας), «που δεν είναι άλλος από τον Αιώνιο Εβραίο». Συμφωνεί κι επαυξάνει ο Γιώργος Μάστορας, βασικός καθοδηγητής και θεωρητικός της οργάνωσης, υποδεικνύοντας τον μονόδρομο για κάθε χρυσαυγίτη που επιθυμεί να πετύχει την εσωτερική του ολοκλήρωση: «Να σκοτώσουμε τον Εβραίο που τυχόν κουβαλάμε μέσα μας… Ο μεγάλος Γιόζεφ Γκέμπελς έλεγε πολύ εύστοχα πως, στους σκληρούς καιρούς που θα έρθουν, τα παραδείγματα θα είναι πιο σημαντικά από τους ανθρώπους». Με τον Γκέμπελς δείχνει να έχει καψούρα και ο ίδιος ο Μιχαλολιάκος, όχι μονάχα διότι συχνά πυκνά επαναλαμβάνει το δικό του αγαπημένο σύνθημα - «θα ακονίσουμε τις ξιφολόγχες στα πεζοδρόμια» — αλλά επειδή ενστερνίζεται και τη δική του περιφρόνηση για τα κορόιδα τους κοινοβουλευτικούς που εν τη μεγίστη αφελεία τους επιτρέπουν στους λύκους να κατασπαράξουν τα πρόβατα: «Εμείς στη Βουλή θα μπούμε είτε με εκλογές είτε χωρίς εκλογές». Και για όσους δεν έπιασαν το υπονοούμενο, διευκρινίζει δοθείσης ευκαιρίας: «Στρατηγικός μας στόχος είναι να κατακτήσουμε την εξουσία για να καταργήσουμε τη δημοκρατία, δεν το κρύβω». Αστειεύεσαι Νικόλα; Γιατί να το κρύψεις άλλωστε; [...]

Από το «Ο ναζισμός μπροστά στην κάμερα» του Πέτρου Τατσόπουλου (Νέα, 5/5/2018)


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2018)

Κοιτάζω τον τίτλο του νήματος και σκέφτομαι τι ωραία που τα λέγαμε τότε, ακροθιγώς, μην τυχόν και προσβληθεί κανείς χρυσαυγίτης με τον συνειρμό ότι τον λέμε ναζί, και σκέφτομαι τι ευγενικοί που είμαστε γενικότερα, μπράβο μας.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2018)

Δεν είναι πολλοί οι χώροι στο διαδίκτυο που να ήταν όσο η Λεξιλογία μέσα στα όρια της κοσμιότητας και της ευστοχίας, όταν η χώρα βρισκόταν στις χειρότερες στιγμές της.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2019)

Εξαιρετικό και δυστυχώς ακόμα επίκαιρο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2020)

Είπα να θυμηθώ αυτό το αραχνιασμένο νήμα. Το σκίτσο του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου στην Καθημερινή της 23/10/2020.


----------

